# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  Calgary real estate prospects

## Power_Of_Rotary

After reading comments from you guys in the landlord/real estate investment thread, I am wondering what the long term prospects are for Calgary Real estate. Many of you have said it is not worth investing in Calgary and the value is dropping. I am interested in buying a house in Calgary for when and if I decide to relocate back. Even though most of your are grim on the real estate, the housing value in Calgary is still high in my books. Average decent/newer house is still well over 600k and old houses with the bigger lots are still around 500k (ie. charleswood, huntignton hills etc.). 

My preference would be to have a place with lots similar to Huntington Hill (I lived there when I was young). Reason is the lot size and the alley access for cars/garage. I would like to turn the backyard into a concrete yard such that I can park cars/trucks/trailers etc. I remember my family sold my grandparents home for less than 200k a millennia ago. While today, these houses are going for 400-600k. Given the age of the physical house, the key value is the lot itself. However, the location itself is not amazing. Perhaps buying a place outside Calgary like Chestemere would meet my requirements while getting a newer house? 

Even after so many years of "recession", I fail to see this reflected in the real estate market. Globally, almost all cities (especially big cities), RE have continued to soar to record highs. Hell, RE in many Asian countries are hitting all time highs with double digit growths - THIS QUARTER. 

I understand being a landlord is shit. The return may be a wash given the maintenance and repairs and headache. But in the long run, housing value continues to go up and affordability seems to diminish. Also, if I decide to move in I would not have to worry about inflated real estate (mainly land value). What are your views?

----------


## finboy

Dont look at it as an investment and buy what you can afford. I jumped in hoping my house matches inflation in 20 years, and make other investments that will make a good return. I wouldnt count on real estate always going up, my neighbours are on year 3 of trying to sell their place in hillhurst, paid $940K for it in 2009, put in $250k in upgrades and are struggling to get $750k. Until calgary gets some kind of industry recovery, real estate wont see massive gains, but real estate is also incredibly sticky with pricing so dont expect any crazy discounts unless you are $1m+, most people refuse to eat the loss because of the real estate always goes up mindset.

----------


## ExtraSlow

For your primary residence, I think the decision is much simpler than buying RE as an investment. 
Buy what you can afford, in a neighborhood you like, pay it down over time, enjoy life.

I like HH too. My mom lives up there as well as one of my favourite beyond members. Nicely liveable area, good access in every direction.

----------


## pheoxs

I think a house is still a good investment even with stagnant real estate prices. Looking on rent faster many homes are still renting (2,000-2,200 per month) for around what it would cost for mortgage (1450)+taxes (200)+insurance(150)+tiny bit of profit give or take (assuming 20% down, 450k place). 

You'd have to commit 88k up front and receive 12k/year in equity returns. 13.6% return isn't too shabby though maintenance and tenant issues come out of that. Assuming you can find stable tenants it's still a good investment in the long run if you stay away from condos and find something of good value

----------


## Buster

It might go up, it might not go up.

----------


## ercchry

Single title 4-Plex, that might be a worthwhile investment. Still falls under a residential loan with most big banks, sub 2% money and 4 units for under $700k? Could be worthwhile 

Single family detached, that one day you want to live in? Yeah... better be all land value. Couple deals have popped up in some nice areas which would be a good hold as the higher end has dropped pretty substantially. But you have to budget for either an infill or almost a full gut before moving in. Also the tax implications have to be factored in here as it would have been an investment property prior to primary residence

----------


## SJW

I just sold my rental. Got out while the gettins good. My tenant wasn't paying rent the last few months but he was in there 12 years so i cut him some slack. Took 1 week to sell. Got more than I thought I was going to get. Nice to have that stress behind me. I'd rather invest in the market at this point.

----------


## beyond_ban

The best residential investment asset class is certainly multi-family. One building generating multiple revenue streams from different tenants is an easy way to consolidate costs combined with maximizing rent per SF. The big issue there is that with all the new institutional purpose built rentals popping up around town, there has been a flight a quality which has kept rental growth stagnant within this class, and in some cases has caused it to regress. 4, 8 or 12 plexes are best in my opinion, but make sure to buy one with concrete bones and that doesn't require too much capex within the first 5-10 years.

----------


## pheoxs

> Single title 4-Plex, that might be a worthwhile investment. Still falls under a residential loan with most big banks, sub 2% money and 4 units for under $700k? Could be worthwhile 
> 
> Single family detached, that one day you want to live in? Yeah... better be all land value. Couple deals have popped up in some nice areas which would be a good hold as the higher end has dropped pretty substantially. But you have to budget for either an infill or almost a full gut before moving in. Also the tax implications have to be factored in here as it would have been an investment property prior to primary residence



4-plex for 700k? Sounds like a dump barely holding together.

If you can get something in good structural shape for that then that'd be a steal. Works out well that eventually you can reno it one unit at a time and maintain 75% rental income. But idk where you'd find a 4-plex for that in the city.

----------


## you&me

You should not conflate buying a primary residence with an investment property. 

You need a place to live, so you can either decide to rent or buy. If you're looking to "relocate back", I would put a lot of thought into the time frame you're looking at when evaluating that choice. If this is potentially a short(er) term move, whether because of professional uncertainty or future lifestyle changes (family, kids, etc), from a strictly financial perspective, I'd seriously consider renting until your future becomes more certain. The current RE market just seems too uncertain to make a short term play worth while; you need to factor in value (likely flat at best, if it doesn't decline), property taxes that are sure to see a significant rise and transactional costs (those sweet Realtor® commissions don't pay themselves). 

Of course, if the next, say, ten years or so of your life are pretty certain, the intangible benefits of owning your home - regardless of market performance - becomes a huge factor and (IMO) tips the scale in favour of owning, so you can then do what you want, when you want, etc. 

Personally, I wouldn't want to be "dipping my toe into" Calgary RE... If that's the case, rent. If you're ready to cannonball up in this place, go ahead and buy. GL.

----------


## pheoxs

One thing that also often gets overlooked is the quality of the place for buying vs renting. Lots of houses for sale are newly renovated and very clean and although there are a few rentals like that, most are much more dated with a lot more wear and tear because of renting. Often times buying will get you a nicer place.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> One thing that also often gets overlooked is the quality of the place for buying vs renting. Lots of houses for sale are newly renovated and very clean and although there are a few rentals like that, most are much more dated with a lot more wear and tear because of renting. Often times buying will get you a nicer place.



Good call. Important to compare apples to apples. on the flip side, if you are buying, and you don't mind doing some work yourself, buying a run-down shithole can be a smart financial move.

----------


## ercchry

> 4-plex for 700k? Sounds like a dump barely holding together.
> 
> If you can get something in good structural shape for that then that'd be a steal. Works out well that eventually you can reno it one unit at a time and maintain 75% rental income. But idk where you'd find a 4-plex for that in the city.



They happen... currently a couple south calgary/mardaloop ones listed in the $700s... offer less... then during inspection note anything that needs attention after close, offer less again (get them to cover half the repair costs) ...then yes, update unit by unit increasing rent... hopefully don’t touch it for a decade or so, then you have a prime build lot to put up anything you wish... and $700s for a 50ft+ frontage, R2 lot is a gud deal even if you have to do a little work

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Don’t look at it as an investment and buy what you can afford. I jumped in hoping my house matches inflation in 20 years, and make other investments that will make a good return. I wouldn’t count on real estate always going up, my neighbour’s are on year 3 of trying to sell their place in hillhurst, paid $940K for it in 2009, put in $250k in upgrades and are struggling to get $750k. Until calgary gets some kind of industry recovery, real estate won’t see massive gains, but real estate is also incredibly sticky with pricing so don’t expect any crazy discounts unless you are $1m+, most people refuse to eat the loss because of the “real estate always goes up” mindset.



I think I saw this house two weeks ago, number 2016? I loved it, but just not kid friendly. City views, cool layout, lots of space, quiet street. 

Great thread btw... I am also trying to navigate this. Frankly, in Calgary, with negative net migration projected over the next 3-5 years, and continued building, how is it possible for current property values to continue on? Sure, you have some 'stickiness' from people who have some generational wealth and can ride it out, but overall, there is nothing positive in the horizon for Calgary economically. 

I like the idea of owning, but I am more inclined to rent at this point. That said, my SO is pretty set on buying, and I am trying to steer her away from the insta-nice houses which have been built for a flip.

----------


## max_boost

> Single title 4-Plex, that might be a worthwhile investment. Still falls under a residential loan with most big banks, sub 2% money and 4 units for under $700k? Could be worthwhile



_Agreed on this lol must be multi units or no thanks._

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> You should not conflate buying a primary residence with an investment property. 
> 
> You need a place to live, so you can either decide to rent or buy. If you're looking to "relocate back", I would put a lot of thought into the time frame you're looking at when evaluating that choice. If this is potentially a short(er) term move, whether because of professional uncertainty or future lifestyle changes (family, kids, etc), from a strictly financial perspective, I'd seriously consider renting until your future becomes more certain. The current RE market just seems too uncertain to make a short term play worth while; you need to factor in value (likely flat at best, if it doesn't decline), property taxes that are sure to see a significant rise and transactional costs (those sweet Realtor® commissions don't pay themselves). 
> 
> Of course, if the next, say, ten years or so of your life are pretty certain, the intangible benefits of owning your home - regardless of market performance - becomes a huge factor and (IMO) tips the scale in favour of owning, so you can then do what you want, when you want, etc. 
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't want to be "dipping my toe into" Calgary RE... If that's the case, rent. If you're ready to cannonball up in this place, go ahead and buy. GL.



I dont think there are certainties in life, hence, we gotta make rational and reasonable decisions. Such as buying a principle property that may not be used for until much later down the road. That said, I do agree I need more clarity before making a major commitment. 

For the 4-plex idea, this might be doable. I can ultimately keep one unit vacant (unmolested) for myself and rent out the other 3 units. But then I can imagine what type of demographics are interested in a renting a unit out of a 4plex... yikes.

----------


## finboy

> I think I saw this house two weeks ago, number 2016? I loved it, but just not kid friendly. City views, cool layout, lots of space, quiet street. 
> 
> Great thread btw... I am also trying to navigate this. Frankly, in Calgary, with negative net migration projected over the next 3-5 years, and continued building, how is it possible for current property values to continue on? Sure, you have some 'stickiness' from people who have some generational wealth and can ride it out, but overall, there is nothing positive in the horizon for Calgary economically. 
> 
> I like the idea of owning, but I am more inclined to rent at this point. That said, my SO is pretty set on buying, and I am trying to steer her away from the insta-nice houses which have been built for a flip.



Yea that’s the one, it would work if you had older kids but my buddy passed on it for the same reason, kids would be on a different level from the parents. We have 3 dogs and 2 cats now so renting just had too much risk associated in trying to find a place that would allow that many animals.

That said, 2021 will be interesting with no more mortgage deferrals, no big upswing on the horizon for Alberta, and boomers making their exit to bc. If you are planning to stick around for more than a decade you can get a lot more house per dollar.

----------


## you&me

You're definitely right that there are no certainties in life! 

As you said, the best you can do is make a rational decision based on the plans that you do have. It's a difficult balancing act to buy a property that's future-proofed (against whatever you think that future might be). My point is, today, in Calgary, I would hesitate to buy a place unless I could reasonably think of it suiting my lifestyle for at least the next 5 (if not 10) years. At that point, the intangibles carry enough weight to balance or offset the financial uncertainty (IMO). If there's a high degree of uncertainty (contract work; currently single, but looking to mingle), I'd think long and hard about an alternative to buying in Calgary. 

Regarding the 4-plex idea - WTH? In the OP, you talk about wanting space for trucks and trailers, and acknowledge the idea that being a landlord in Calgary these days is "shit" and now you want to combine the worst of both those worlds - a smaller home, likely with little to no spare parking, all well becoming a landlord x3?  :ROFL!: 

As far as the recession not having an effect on Calgary RE - most of the Calgary market, at best, has been flat for the last decade; the high end market is probably down 20-30% (even more at the highest end). That's just gross housing prices, not including property taxes & RE fees. And fuck, nevermind opportunity costs, which cannot be discounted seeing as we're on the tail end of the biggest bull run in history. Nearly every comparable market through Canada (and jeez, most of the developed world) has seen unprecedented price appreciation in their RE and Calgary's... been flat. Hey, I guess it could be worse. 

Anyways, I really don't mean to piss on your parade. I would genuinely feel bad for anyone going into a ~$600k RE purchase today without their eyes being wide fucking open, only to have to sell in a couple years and have it cost them something crazy like $100 grand. GL with whatever you decide.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> You're definitely right that there are no certainties in life! 
> 
> As you said, the best you can do is make a rational decision based on the plans that you do have. It's a difficult balancing act to buy a property that's future-proofed (against whatever you think that future might be). My point is, today, in Calgary, I would hesitate to buy a place unless I could reasonably think of it suiting my lifestyle for at least the next 5 (if not 10) years. At that point, the intangibles carry enough weight to balance or offset the financial uncertainty (IMO). If there's a high degree of uncertainty (contract work; currently single, but looking to mingle), I'd think long and hard about an alternative to buying in Calgary. 
> 
> Regarding the 4-plex idea - WTH? In the OP, you talk about wanting space for trucks and trailers, and acknowledge the idea that being a landlord in Calgary these days is "shit" and now you want to combine the worst of both those worlds - a smaller home, likely with little to no spare parking, all well becoming a landlord x3? 
> 
> As far as the recession not having an effect on Calgary RE - most of the Calgary market, at best, has been flat for the last decade; the high end market is probably down 20-30% (even more at the highest end). That's just gross housing prices, not including property taxes & RE fees. And fuck, nevermind opportunity costs, which cannot be discounted seeing as we're on the tail end of the biggest bull run in history. Nearly every comparable market through Canada (and jeez, most of the developed world) has seen unprecedented price appreciation in their RE and Calgary's... been flat. Hey, I guess it could be worse. 
> 
> Anyways, I really don't mean to piss on your parade. I would genuinely feel bad for anyone going into a ~$600k RE purchase today without their eyes being wide fucking open, only to have to sell in a couple years and have it cost them something crazy like $100 grand. GL with whatever you decide.




Haha sorry I got side tracked by the 4plex idea. But technically most 4-plexes under 1m would be a shit hole but decent land size (and most likely corner unit). Meaning I can tear it down 10 years down the road to build what I mentioned above. Similarly, the houses(mainly the lot) I am interested in are above 500k already and the phsyical house is old and would likely need to be knocked down if I do decide to live there. So 4plex or single house makes little difference, the key value is the lot. If the 4plex ends up costing more because of the bigger lot size, then it still justified. 

Honestly never looked into a 4plex until someone here mentioned it!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buying a 4-plex as your own home AND an investment is a major lifestyle choice.

----------


## bjstare

> buying a 4-plex as your own home and an investment is a questionable lifestyle choice.



ftfy.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

My very simplistic view is for a primary residence it doesn't really matter. If housing pricing go up in the future and you sell to move, the next house is going to be that much more expensive anyway. Same for the other way, you lose money on your current home but your next home will be that much cheaper too.

We are probably down ~$80K on our current home purchased in 2017, but the one we sold is probably down ~$110K (friend just brought a similar size/condition one a few blocks away for less), so we have no regret moving. We are also seeing some of the houses we originally liked back then but out of our price range to be significantly cheaper today. Back then you can't buy a single detached brand new infill in inner city (Mount Pleasant, etc..) for <$920K. Now we are seeing so many popping up at ~$750K.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> My very simplistic view is for a primary residence it doesn't really matter. If housing pricing go up in the future and you sell to move, the next house is going to be that much more expensive anyway. Same for the other way, you lose money on your current home but your next home will be that much cheaper too.
> 
> We are probably down ~$80K on our current home purchased in 2017, but the one we sold is probably down ~$110K (friend just brought a similar size/condition one a few blocks away for less), so we have no regret moving. We are also seeing some of the houses we originally liked back then but out of our price range to be significantly cheaper today. Back then you can't buy a single detached brand new infill in inner city (Mount Pleasant, etc..) for <$920K. Now we are seeing so many popping up at ~$750K.



Agreed generally, up or down, if you live through it then there is no difference. However, (obviously), having a lower mortgage value is always going to be better. I had to explain this to my wife yesterday LOL. Hence why we are looking to rent, wait as long as possible, or buy cheap first home/duplex in a good area to weather it out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

, if you really want to bet on real estate, what you want is the MOST expensive place you can get. Leverage to the max baby. That's how you get juice.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Buy in Victoria for the MAD appreciation.

----------


## max_boost

_The great leader is gonna come for your primary home profits. Just a matter of time lol_

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _The great leader is gonna come for your primary home profits. Just a matter of time lol_



_Supreme Leader Kim?_

----------


## finboy

> _The great leader is gonna come for your primary home profits. Just a matter of time lol_



Sadly not wrong, iirc cmhc is funding some research into this

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.thes...-reckless.html

----------


## ercchry

Coupled with the inheritance tax the libs just floated out there.... yaaaaayyy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Having and accumulating wealth is evil. Make less, spend more, save nothing.

----------


## Disoblige

> Having and accumulating wealth is evil. Make less, spend more, save nothing.



Did you get your lottery tickets, smokes, and $12 bread and milk from the convenience store yet?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Did you get your lottery tickets, smokes, and $12 bread and milk from the convenience store yet?



daily brother.

----------


## Neil4Speed

I am a bit curious in terms of these "flips", about how much money is actually going into them. I get that its a very challenging question just looking a a photo, but even a ballpark is interesting to me. 

An Example: https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-collingwood, asking $875k. Bought originally in November 2018 for $535. Assuming that it was all original, is it fair to say that ~300k worth of renos was done? They speak to new plumbing, electrical, windows, exterior detail, drive way, landscaping, fencing, drywall, light fixtures, doors, flooring, kitchen, appliances & new front veranda. I know that some of this stuff isn't cheap at all, i.e Landscaping/Driveway, but still seems like a steep ask.

Thoughts?

----------


## ExtraSlow

If it was me, I'd start with the idea that they spent $50k, and/or are making over $100k profit, and work towards some middle ground from there.

No smart flipper buys a place planning to spend $300k in upgrades.

----------


## beyond_ban

^ I know reno's can cost a lot, and quick, but like you i don't know what exactly 300k in reno's looks like. Spending $875k for 1,100 SF seems like crack money regardless of the how much they've thrown into it.

----------


## you&me

> I am a bit curious in terms of these "flips", about how much money is actually going into them. I get that its a very challenging question just looking a a photo, but even a ballpark is interesting to me. 
> 
> An Example: https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-collingwood, asking $875k. Bought originally in November 2018 for $535. Assuming that it was all original, is it fair to say that ~300k worth of renos was done? They speak to new plumbing, electrical, windows, exterior detail, drive way, landscaping, fencing, drywall, light fixtures, doors, flooring, kitchen, appliances & new front veranda. I know that some of this stuff isn't cheap at all, i.e Landscaping/Driveway, but still seems like a steep ask.
> 
> Thoughts?



There's no way that's $300k worth of improvements. Besides, based on the ask, that would make for a really terrible ROI.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not to mention anyone who bought a house just to flip cut every possible corner they could in terms of quality and labor. Expect some of that shit not to last well at all. If you are buying a house for an investment, the LAST thing you want is one with recent "upgrades" by a flipper.

----------


## ercchry

Damn near 2yrs in carrying costs would destroy any sort of ROI... I wouldn’t call that one a flip per say...

----------


## you&me

> Not to mention anyone who bought a house just to flip cut every possible corner they could in terms of quality and labor. Expect some of that shit not to last well at all. If you are buying a house for an investment, the LAST thing you want is one with recent "upgrades" by a flipper.



Exactly. Cheaper (but nice looking) flooring, cabinets, counter tops, fixtures... Lipstick on a pig. 

Also bear in mind that $300 psf is a healthy amount for high end, new construction.

----------


## Xtrema

> ^ I know reno's can cost a lot, and quick, but like you i don't know what exactly 300k in reno's looks like. Spending $875k for 1,100 SF seems like crack money regardless of the how much they've thrown into it.



The way they built a new front porch (looks very out of place BTW), I bet they are betting the view into Confed golf course is the selling point.

Unless something hugely structurally wrong with house, I can't see them spending more than $150K to get it into that state unless they are noobs and got royally ripped off.

May be risky but if they tear the whole thing down and built a 2000-3000sqft place on top, it may fetch a lot more given the view.

I love this one by Confed park:
https://www.honestdoor.com/property/...-nw-calgary-ab

I think they paid $1M basically for that lot to tear the old house down.

And back on topic, for primary, buy what you like and make sure you will be happy to stay there for a long time. Moving/changing is $. Don't bother timing it. Calgary's RE prices ain't going anywhere. There isn't any psychological/miss the boat rush like GTA.

----------


## pheoxs

> Exactly. Cheaper (but nice looking) flooring, cabinets, counter tops, fixtures... Lipstick on a pig. 
> 
> Also bear in mind that $300 psf is a healthy amount for high end, new construction.



Yeah thats what I was thinking. Why do a 300k reno when you could just do a 400k infill and sell for way more

----------


## Xtrema

> Yeah thats what I was thinking. Why do a 300k reno when you could just do a 400k infill and sell for way more



The investor may not be liquid enough. You can't tear it down if you have a mortgage. If you paid off all $600K, then you still need another $400k and may be 1 year time to get new one built on top. Unless you have access to HELOC to cover, lending on that won't be cheap.

----------


## ercchry

> The investor may not be liquid enough. You can't tear it down if you have a mortgage. If you paid off all $600K, then you still need another $400k and may be 1 year time to get new one built on top. Unless you have access to HELOC to cover, lending on that won't be cheap.



There are ways... essentially 20%-25% of completed project in capital. but yeah not the cheapest money... especially over that duration. But at least with a draw you will be paying less than the interest if you had the lump sum upfront

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Aren't builders all rich enough to pay cash?

----------


## ercchry

> Aren't builders all rich enough to pay cash?



1st rule of developing... use Max Boost’s cash

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Definitly a flip job just by looking at the pictures. My guess is they renovated it for $150-200K, adding all the other costs (carrying, realtor, etc..), and trying to make ~$75-100K on this flip. No chance this will sell at anything even > $800K imo.

----------


## bjstare

> Also bear in mind that $300 psf is an average amount for new construction.



Ftfy

----------


## Neil4Speed

Sorry guys, I should have clarified... of course it wouldn't be 300k, otherwise would be losing money after fees etc. 

Really appreciate the feedback you guys provided. Sounds like ~$175/sq. ft reno. Wonder what it will end up with in the end.

----------


## you&me

> Ftfy



Fixed what? Where are you getting $300 as an "average"? 

If you're building custom (forget about even renovating), $300 psf has always got you a really good product in Calgary and more so in the current environment. This is not to be confused with builder profit built into a spec home...

----------


## pheoxs

I always wondered, when people say 300$/sq ft, is that the building foot print? the square footage in a real estate listing? or total liveable space? 

Like a 1500sq ft two storey house (say 800 main floor + 700 second floor + 600 basement) .... would that be 450k? or would you count the basement?

I know its a rough estimate but curious.

----------


## bjstare

> Fixed what? Where are you getting $300 as an "average"? 
> 
> If you're building custom (forget about even renovating), $300 psf has always got you a really good product in Calgary and more so in the current environment. This is not to be confused with builder profit built into a spec home...



I was just trying to point out that a custom "high end" home is on the order of $600-$1000/ft (my family owns a business that builds these houses, and that's the range their new builds are in). $300/ft will get you a good new build, but it wouldn't be high end.

And yes, I'm being pedantic  :Pooosie: 

edit: sorry, you might be referring to the cost to the builder. I'm not as in touch with that, I was talking about cost to the customer. My bad. One thing I'll say, is the cost is still higher than $300, I know the margins are not 100%  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I was told that $300/sq ft above ground is peasant quality.

----------


## SKR

> I was told that $300/sq ft above ground is peasant quality.



I was told that it's pleasant quality.

----------


## you&me

> I was just trying to point out that a custom "high end" home is on the order of $600-$1000/ft (my family owns a business that builds these houses, and that's the range their new builds are in). $300/ft will get you a good new build, but it wouldn't be high end.
> 
> And yes, I'm being pedantic 
> 
> edit: sorry, you might be referring to the cost to the builder. I'm not as in touch with that, I was talking about cost to the customer. My bad. One thing I'll say, is the cost is still higher than $300, I know the margins are not 100%



Yeah, we're kind of talking about two different things... First of all, this all stemmed from comment about the reno cost in Huntington (?) being ~$300/ft... Whatever your definition of high end and opinion of what $300/ft will get you, I think we can all agree that that reno is not it  :ROFL!:

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Yeah, we're kind of talking about two different things... First of all, this all stemmed from comment about the reno cost in Huntington (?) being ~$300/ft... Whatever your definition of high end and opinion of what $300/ft will get you, I think we can all agree that that reno is not it



Lets not get hung up on renovation/rebuild cost. How I see it, these old houses are not worth much. It is the land it is sitting on that matters.

Like I said, I like these old lots because of the flexibility and size. Therefore, I am looking at what my options are to fulfill this Lot preference. From what I see, inner city is not possible. Older and further communities can meet this preference, however, the pricing seems a bit unreasonable. That is why I am opening my scope to outside Calgary city limits. 500k+ for an old house with a large lot in an old community that is not "inner city", such as the aforementioned huntington, seems unreasonable. 

I want to get everyone view on the land/lot value first. Simply put, where and how do we benchmark land value in Calgary? Is it worth exploring outside City limits?

----------


## ExtraSlow

You can't really separate land value from location. And you can't really say the house on the land is worth $0 unless you know the neighborhood and house condition. 

Sure you'll get cheaper land in less desirable places, like outside of the city, but after building you "nice" house, then IT'S value is determined more by location than by the house itself. 

It's kind of a circular argument, I realize. However, I'm of the opinion that there's no "cheat code" to getting "better value".

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> You can't really separate land value from location. And you can't really say the house on the land is worth $0 unless you know the neighborhood and house condition. 
> 
> Sure you'll get cheaper land in less desirable places, like outside of the city, but after building you "nice" house, then IT'S value is determined more by location than by the house itself. 
> 
> It's kind of a circular argument, I realize. However, I'm of the opinion that there's no "cheat code" to getting "better value".



Im not saying 0 value for the house or location. I am trying to benchmark to access the lot and house value separately.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

We always look at lot and house value separately, and we always look at land cost first in our preferred area before we look at house cost. Our process is we would first set our budget, then decide which community we want, and see if we have enough money left after land value to get the house that we like. If not, then we adjust the equation. 

For my first house I really wanted inner city. First choice Rosedale but way out of my budget for land value alone, so I picked the next community (Mount Pleasant) because I can get a smaller lot for less $. Even with that, I didn't have alot of budget left for the house. So it was either moving further out to free up more budget for a nicer house, or rough it out in an old house. I ended up roughing it out in a 1912 century home on an infill lot that needed a bit of TLC to stay in Mount Pleasant. The budget there was 85%land/15% house. Really glad I made that choice.

For the house after it was the opposite. By then I was expecting a family and we needed a newer/bigger house, as well as a proper backyard. So instead of 85%/15%, it was 50%/50%. Ended up moving 2 communities north but for a 60' lot and a renovated 50s' 4-level split.

----------


## zechs

> Im not saying 0 value for the house or location. I am trying to benchmark to access the lot and house value separately.



Well, a pretty simplistic way to go about it would be to benchmark a similiar spec'd new build further out and compare it to properties closer to downtown.

That gives you a rough idea how much the land value has increased vs house worth, as the building does in theory still have some value no matter how old (unless we are talking pre-1960 houses, that about the point where the house itself starts to have actual value degradation IMO). It costs what it costs to put up an actual structure and from what I've seen, besides labour rates going down (and right this very minute, wood prices having gone up, but should calm down within a year), I haven't seen a huge drop in the cost (materials + labour) to physically put up a house on a lot in the past 5 years.

I once read an interesting article on Bloomberg that made the case that a 10 minute shorter work commute is worth $100k in property value in big cities, so you could use that as a rule of thumb as well. Which highlights what slow was saying, both land and the building itself are fairly tied together. Only way to compare actual land value is if someone knocks down a property and for some reason sold the bare land.

----------


## vengie

> 1st rule of developing... use Max Boost’s cash



Can't believe this hasn't received more attention.

LOL!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Can't believe this hasn't received more attention.
> 
> LOL!



I noticed it but didn't want to tip the rest of y'all before I can sell him some land in Brocket.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good Call 
@RX_EVOLV
, a 50' foot lot with a tear-down house in Mount Pleasant is worth $400-$600k depending how close you are to the park. Same lots "two communities north" is what, $150k less for similar land size? Not that far from that $100k/10 minutes commute guideline either.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

On a separate note, anyone else find downtown apartments looking quite affordable? 

I dont follow the apartment/condo market and aware of all the oversupply and office vacancy issues, but low to mid 200s for a newer (>2000s) apartment, higher floors with view seems quite cheap! Like these:

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-beltline 

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-beltline

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-beltline

I can't imagine any of these being in the 100Ks.. but what do I know  :dunno:

----------


## vengie

> On a separate note, anyone else find downtown apartments looking quite affordable? 
> 
> I dont follow the apartment/condo market and aware of all the oversupply and office vacancy issues, but low to mid 200s for a newer (>2000s) apartment, higher floors with view seems quite cheap! Like these:
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-beltline 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-beltline
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-beltline
> ...



The over supply is a real problem.
There is massive inventory coming to market.

For reference, I sold my rental in Keynote 3 years ago for ~12% higher than current market values.

----------


## msommers

> On a separate note, anyone else find downtown apartments looking quite affordable? 
> 
> I dont follow the apartment/condo market and aware of all the oversupply and office vacancy issues, but low to mid 200s for a newer (>2000s) apartment, higher floors with view seems quite cheap! Like these:
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-beltline 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-beltline
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-beltline
> ...



1 bed / 1 bath with < 400 sq ft and ~$0.63/sq ft condo fees. Location is great and finishings are modern, parking is extra on some ... seems expensive to me at 250K. 2 bed, 2 bath, 700 + sq ft for 250K...now we're talking.

The glory days in Calgary are over for awhile. Lots of people want to rent to see how things shake out, so if you wanna risk it and be a landlord right now...

----------


## bjstare

> On a separate note, anyone else find downtown apartments looking quite affordable? 
> 
> I dont follow the apartment/condo market and aware of all the oversupply and office vacancy issues, but low to mid 200s for a newer (>2000s) apartment, higher floors with view seems quite cheap! Like these:
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-beltline 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-beltline
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-beltline
> ...



All of those places are overpriced, IMO. 

I'm not in the condo market, but a buddy of mine just got one in a similar vintage building that was 50% bigger than those, and in an arguably better location, for low to mid 200s. Maybe he got lucky and got a firesale? idk.

----------


## jwslam

> The over supply is a real problem.
> There is massive inventory coming to market.
> 
> For reference, I sold my rental in *Keynote 3* years ago for ~12% higher than current market values.



I thought I knew vic park buildings alright and was wondering where Keynote 3 was... had to read the sentence a few times

I would agree there's probably lots of people upsizing after covid times confined them to these small spaces.
Especially couples who live in bachelor and both need to have online meetings

----------


## vengie

> I thought I knew vic park buildings alright and was wondering where Keynote 3 was... had to read the sentence a few times
> 
> I would agree there's probably lots of people upsizing after covid times confined them to these small spaces.
> Especially couples who live in bachelor and both need to have online meetings



I blame my poor punctuation on my phone lol.

----------


## oster

No real intentions here but more curiosity, what are everyones thoughts on investing in commercial real estate? 

Feel like this sector has been hit hard, if not harder than the condo market, and might be some good opportunities out there...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buy Rio-can or choice properties.

----------


## oster

Fair enough haha

Was looking at the prop. tax on some of cheaper industrial bay type units... ~$10,000/year for 2000sqft of space, add monthly maintenance fees, dunno how some guys do it

----------


## ExtraSlow

Commercial vacancy is going nowhere but up in Calgary.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I always wondered, when people say 300$/sq ft, is that the building foot print? the square footage in a real estate listing? or total liveable space? 
> 
> Like a 1500sq ft two storey house (say 800 main floor + 700 second floor + 600 basement) .... would that be 450k? or would you count the basement?
> 
> I know its a rough estimate but curious.



The house is not on MLS anymore. Anyone know (or able to check) if it got sold over the weekend or the seller pulled it?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I am a bit curious in terms of these "flips", about how much money is actually going into them. I get that its a very challenging question just looking a a photo, but even a ballpark is interesting to me. 
> 
> An Example: https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-collingwood, asking $875k. Bought originally in November 2018 for $535. Assuming that it was all original, is it fair to say that ~300k worth of renos was done? They speak to new plumbing, electrical, windows, exterior detail, drive way, landscaping, fencing, drywall, light fixtures, doors, flooring, kitchen, appliances & new front veranda. I know that some of this stuff isn't cheap at all, i.e Landscaping/Driveway, but still seems like a steep ask.
> 
> Thoughts?



Price been steadily lowering on this one. At $809K now.

----------


## bjstare

> Price been steadily lowering on this one. At $809K now.



I'm thinking it's got more to go. The lot is horrendous, not to mention the quality of the reno is questionable. If I can pick things out of the photos that indicate low quality work, there's bound to be (lots) more that are not readily apparent... although that may not matter or be applicable to the avg buyer, I suppose.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> I'm thinking it's got more to go. The lot is horrendous, not to mention the quality of the reno is questionable. If I can pick things out of the photos that indicate low quality work, there's bound to be (lots) more that are not readily apparent... although that may not matter or be applicable to the avg buyer, I suppose.



I would really like to hear more about your assessment of the lot and quality of the Renos - still learning about this stuff.

Neil

----------


## pheoxs

> I would really like to hear more about your assessment of the lot and quality of the Renos - still learning about this stuff.
> 
> Neil



I'll take a stab at this. The lot is just a really bad layout. Almost nothing for a private backyard and instead its almost all front yard and a ton of sidewalk. Winter maintenance is a bitch. The small bit of yard you do get is north facing which means even in the summer you'll get minimal sunlight.



In terms of reno quality (my opinion) there's some weird things.

The island is weirdly laid out. Microwave doesn't look like its meant to be there and just a cheap cover to make it fit. The cupboard layout is odd too ... sorta looks like it wasn't planned well? Would've made more sense to put the outlet beside the microwave in the dead piece of trim. And then the cupboard and drawer on the left to make them matching? (More of a personal preference I guess)


There's also a weird chunk of missing trim on the opposite side of the island at the very bottom. Not sure if its for a vent or the door won't open with trim?


This looks like they forgot a vent?


This has gaps in the baseboard ... looks like the floor isn't level. There's a few places in the house similar but this one looks the most obvious. And they forgot to paint part of the baseboard too?

----------


## bjstare

> I would really like to hear more about your assessment of the lot and quality of the Renos - still learning about this stuff.
> 
> Neil



One could argue the lot is subjective, but the fact that it's a reverse pie lot with a couple weird triangle shaped backyard sections probably won't appeal to a lot of people (would be interested in an opinion from a realtor, or someone like that who's much more knowledgable than me).


Just one simple example RE: quality of work - the millwork in the kitchen. The veneer on the drawer fronts doesn't match on most of them - in the pics, I could only find two drawers that were done "right", where the woodgrain matches from one drawer to the next:


whereas all others were done the lazy way (i.e. not matched to one another):


This indicates that whoever they hired to do their millwork is not as concerned about quality of work as they are about cost/time, and I would bet this applies to most (if not all) of the other subtrades they used.

edit: I'd say 
@pheoxs
 post corroborates this well haha.

Flips are profitable for a reason, and it's not because they use expensive, high quality trades to do the work.  :dunno:

----------


## faiz999

it wasn't priced to sell from the getgo. when you look at the houses available at that price range, you have a bevy of options all over the city. 

but i really like this location, it'd be nice to tear it down and build something more modern in its place.

----------


## cyra1ax

Definitely not my kinda house lol. Maybe it's just the way the pictures are framed, but to me it feels like the entire house is like basement with 7.5' ceilings. Master bedroom seems dark to me despite all the lighting too.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

Lets start posting good listings on this thread for reference? The purpose of this original thread is to find a nice lot more so than the house itself.

----------


## Neil4Speed

pheoxs's, Cjblair - thanks very much, I am not good with the details when it comes to house stuff, especially not in person, so appreciate your thoughts

----------


## bjstare

Couldn't decide whether to put this here, or in the layoffs thread. 

If my linkedin is any indication, people are starting to get a little more desperate. Over the last ~6 weeks, I've been messaged by a bunch of people from the industry/company I used to be in, many of whom seem to have been out of work for the better part of a year now, and all of whom I haven't spoken to in 4-5 years. IMO this could be (yet another) leading indicator about where Calgary's RE market is headed, as many of these people were decent earners and all of them are too young to retire. They are probably reflective of a decent cross section of our population that I expect could be headed to greener pastures outside our city/province.

----------


## ercchry

What greener pastures? Alberta still has some of the highest income to housing ratios around. Housing is even cheaper than Edmonton now... cheaper than WINDSOR!!!

----------


## bjstare

> What greener pastures? Alberta still has some of the highest income to housing ratios around. Housing is even cheaper than Edmonton now... cheaper than WINDSOR!!!



I'm 90% sure you aren't serious haha.

It doesn't matter what the income/housing ratio is if it isn't cross-referenced with other important info like the unemployment rate (i.e. the leading indicator of people leaving for other cities that actually have jobs). edit: To be specific, by greener pastures, I didn't mean cheaper houses. I meant cities where there are jobs. Can't buy a house if ya don't have a job.

That info is comical, what in re/max's crystal ball is going to be the catalyst for growth next year? Also, somehow Calgary has the worst YOY in the entire country according to that, but somehow is anticipated to grow at the same arbitrary number they applied to the rest of the country.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Agree that there are a lot of factors. Ability to secure employment is probably #1 for the individual. But income to housing ratio is important for the market. 

"lifestyle" always cracks me up. It basically means whatever you want it to mean.

----------


## ercchry

Most of the high earning Calgarians live in a fucking dream world. Unwilling to settle for less than peak oil compensation, the reality check is it’s really not that fucking bad here. Top professionals from other Canadian cities in “regular” industries just make less than they do here, due to that spillage from O&G... ie. public relations: Calgary $100k, Toronto $80k... pricing of housing (who gives a shit about Forecast, this is housing, not a fucking RIET) staggeringly higher. Where ya gonna go to put your cost of living back in line? Winnipeg?? Second rate east coast? Cause you can’t even do better in Halifax. Jobs plentiful elsewhere??? Hahahahahahahahahaha

The sooner people get their heads out of their asses the sooner this city can recover

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Most of the high earning Calgarians live in a fucking dream world. Unwilling to settle for less than peak oil compensation, the reality check is it’s really not that fucking bad here. Top professionals from other Canadian cities in “regular” industries just make less than they do here, due to that spillage from O&G... ie. public relations: Calgary $100k, Toronto $80k... pricing of housing (who gives a shit about Forecast, this is housing, not a fucking RIET) staggeringly higher. Where ya gonna go to put your cost of living back in line? Winnipeg?? Second rate east coast? Cause you can’t even do better in Halifax. Jobs plentiful elsewhere??? Hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> The sooner people get their heads out of their asses the sooner this city can recover



Accurate. I know people who won't "settle" for 100k jobs.

----------


## ercchry

Oh, forgot to cite my research: I look at 8-20 letters of employment every god damn day. Nationwide

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Where are all these vacant 100k jobs that people are refusing to settle for?

----------


## Buster

I hate owning real estate, but right now Calgary isn't the worst place to be buying real estate. The risk of actual capital loss in a bubble bursting seems so much higher in Toronto and Vancouver. Calgary is still one of the best places in Canada to live.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Where are all these vacant 100k jobs that people are refusing to settle for?



They aren't vacant, they get lots of applications and they get filled. The ones I'm referring to are mid-level petroleum engineering roles.

----------


## ercchry

We have a perpetual posting for one (after factoring in bonuses). Can’t seem to ever hire enough, we do pickup a few a year, but still need more

Oh... cross posted with TO office too... i for one know which city I rather be in... box in the sky vs 2000sqft... or get the 2000sqft, and commute 1.5hr each way... on (multiple) public transit at a cost that well exceeds the most heated of underground parking stalls  :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

> That info is comical, what in re/max's crystal ball is going to be the catalyst for growth next year? Also, somehow Calgary has the worst YOY in the entire country according to that, but somehow is anticipated to grow at the same arbitrary number they applied to the rest of the country.



I'll wait for the Calgary Herald and Sun ads... ahem... articles on the health of the city's Real Estate. They're accurate and it's always going up with minor little drops but ultimately completely recovers quickly. 
No risk at all. Right?? *eye roll*

----------


## bjstare

> Most of the high earning Calgarians live in a fucking dream world. Unwilling to settle for less than peak oil compensation, the reality check is it’s really not that fucking bad here. Top professionals from other Canadian cities in “regular” industries just make less than they do here, due to that spillage from O&G... ie. public relations: Calgary $100k, Toronto $80k... pricing of housing (who gives a shit about Forecast, this is housing, not a fucking RIET) staggeringly higher. Where ya gonna go to put your cost of living back in line? Winnipeg?? Second rate east coast? Cause you can’t even do better in Halifax. Jobs plentiful elsewhere??? Hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> The sooner people get their heads out of their asses the sooner this city can recover



I'm not sure you understand. It's not about "not willing to settle". Look at 
@ExtraSlow
. He's a great guy, presumably reasonably intelligent and well educated. He was publicly willing to settle for pretty much anything during his unemployed spell, and still had a heck of a go trying to find something. What happens if people like him don't have a second income to keep the household going? They eventually sell their shit and move somewhere else to get a job. Might be out east where you have to live in a tiny condo. Might be down in the USA. If your options are exhausted somewhere, any option elsewhere is better.

Relative cost of RE and standard of living are secondary to employment opportunity. They are 100% irrelevant without a paycheck. I don't see why this is hard to grasp.




> They aren't vacant, they get lots of applications and they get filled.



This is exactly it. So for the 500ppl that apply for one position, what are the other 499 going to do in 12-18 months (I'm being generous here) when their savings run out and their other applications get rejected? I'm betting they leave. Thus driving Calgary RE lower.

Who knows, maybe the almighty re/max forecasters are aware of something that will fulfil our long-awaited dream of AB diversification. I just don't see it.

----------


## ercchry

You’re delusional to think other markets don’t have as many, if not more applicants. Its like people forget why Calgary grew to begin with or something

----------


## Buster

> You’re delusional to think other markets don’t have as many, if not more applicants. Its like people forget why Calgary grew to begin with or something



Other markets have economies driven by the RE market. Calgary seems to have a RE market driven by the economy.

The latter is better, of course.

----------


## bjstare

> You’re delusional to think other markets don’t have as many, if not more applicants. Its like people forget why Calgary grew to begin with or something



So you're proposing that Calgary has equal, or better, opportunity for employment than other cities in Canada (and North America)? And I'm the delusional one  :ROFL!:  You should google some unemployment rate info when you have a sec.

Calgary grew because of multiple O&G booms (RE driven by economy, per the almighty Buster), which will not happen again here in the near to medium term due to no more large investment in oilsands. What aspect of Calgary's growth am I missing here?

----------


## mr2mike

Agreed with CJblair

O&G job salary high.... Moves up population and RE price... 
Then lower paying job salaries ratchet up too because people "can't afford to live" then it spirals.

Now the downward spiral.... 
Cue NIN song.

----------


## ercchry

^^^ Jesus... look at average prices here vs ANYWHERE ELSE. 

Ohhh... now it’s prospects outside of Canada??? Riiight.

I mean yeah... for a niche, select few their prospects here are less than elsewhere, for regular people that exist in quantities large enough to actually move metrics, I’m saying this is nothing but a grass is greener argument. It’s not, it’s just another shade of green.

I would wager if you removed purposefully CERB collecting unemployment, and the “I’m too good to work a lesser role” employment. No, it’s not anything worse than elsewhere in THIS country for most people to find work here. Very few can just up and leave these borders

----------


## Tik-Tok

Second highest unemployment rate in Canada (for metro-cities), also second highest median income.

----------


## max_boost

Exactly how this city gonna recover lol aren’t DT vacancies approaching 30% lol

----------


## mr2mike

I always wonder what % of Canada real estate is actually run up through international buyers/speculators/laundering?
They don't even know this figure and given the uncovering of casinos and money being laundered through Canada, my guess is it's very high.

----------


## max_boost

Vancouver and Toronto right lol does anyone care about calgary!?

----------


## ercchry

> I always wonder what % of Canada real estate is actually run up through international buyers/speculators/laundering?
> They don't even know this figure and given the uncovering of casinos and money being laundered through Canada, my guess is it's very high.



The laundering here is pretty good... being local I know these deals are utter bullshit, but they pass the bank DD as it’s all very well done. So what can ya do? I catch way more shitty attempts in BC and Ontario than here. BC is so bad I’m convinced no one in that province pays their fair share of taxes... just like Quebec  :ROFL!:

----------


## vengie

> The laundering here is pretty good... being local I know these deals are utter bullshit, but they pass the bank DD as it’s all very well done. So what can ya do? I catch way more shitty attempts in BC and Ontario than here. BC is so bad I’m convinced no one in that province pays their fair share of taxes... just like Quebec



What is it that you even do?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> What is it that you even do?



Stonk trading structural bbq engibeer in training.

----------


## Buster

> What is it that you even do?



professional Beyond poster, just like the rest of us.

----------


## msommers

E, I don't understand the problem. I'm on EI so I have money coming in consistently. Why can't I live in a 800k infill like everyone else? So unfair.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What is it that you even do?

----------


## ercchry

> Stonk trading structural bbq engibeer in training.



The importance of structure loading of the grill is often overlooked, niche market? Perhaps, lucrative? No; hobby mostly.

For the paying of the bills and financing of OTM 0DTE option contracts I mitigate risks associated with lending currency to some of the riskier of individuals. I use to try and push these down the throats of the same lenders prior to flipping sides, so you can say I’m sort of a professional, but don’t. I am working towards a career that actually has a designation though. Takes 7 years of experience, only got one year down, so long road. But better than glorified 3-D drawor for 
@gretz
 ...who also went on to better things  :ROFL!:

----------


## BavarianBeast

He trades with dEriVatIvEs

----------


## ercchry

> He trades with dEriVatIvEs



I still can’t believe you turned down doubling up your industry exposure with the world’s worst bookkeeper, that deal would have been borderline predatory (in your favour) hahaha  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> ^^^ Jesus... look at average prices here vs ANYWHERE ELSE. 
> 
> Ohhh... now it’s prospects outside of Canada??? Riiight.
> 
> I mean yeah... for a niche, select few their prospects here are less than elsewhere, for regular people that exist in quantities large enough to actually move metrics, I’m saying this is nothing but a grass is greener argument. It’s not, it’s just another shade of green.
> 
> I would wager if you removed purposefully CERB collecting unemployment, and the “I’m too good to work a lesser role” employment. No, it’s not anything worse than elsewhere in THIS country for most people to find work here. Very few can just up and leave these borders



You are hilarious. I had a response written up but we're just going in circles so I'll stop haha.

You also ignored my question about what exactly spurred the growth of our city, if not O&G? What is so obvious that I'm missing there?

----------


## Buster

I've got it guys. Calgary needs to...diversify.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I've got it guys. Calgary needs to...diversify.



I'd say our economy is much more diversified since O&G has shrunk 40%. Win!

----------


## Buster

> I'd say our economy is much more diversified since O&G has shrunk 40%. Win!



Hells yeah. This is clearly a denominator problem.

----------


## ercchry

> You are hilarious. I had a response written up but we're just going in circles so I'll stop haha.
> 
> You also ignored my question about what exactly spurred the growth of our city, if not O&G? What is so obvious that I'm missing there?



Trick question, we’ve been stagnant for most of our adult lives  :ROFL!: 

But that’s the argument really... most of Canada has seen an undeserved boom. Windsor? Are you kidding me?  :ROFL!:  

But yeah, I have seen incomes from all walks of live from all over and have heard all the stories of gaps in employment, etc, etc. It’s not better anywhere else. At least here it’s overall incredibly affordable. If there is a larger shift to remote, Calgary is attractive. Mostly cause it’s not Windsor 

Also, take us for example: HQ is in the heart of Bay St. Office is bursting at the seams. We want more growth out west, Calgary was picked for the west office, we hire out here when we can, space is cheap and we have tons of room to grow the team. Hopefully we see more companies doing that moving forward, seeing that teams can work effectively remotely might actually help us here

----------


## gretz

@ercchry
 not another fucking beam in my future

----------


## ercchry

> @ercchry
>  not another fucking beam in my future



Were you gone before I got the 3-D printer? Can’t say I miss that either haha. They stuck me down in the back office off the shop with it. Mmm... fumes, less fumes though than that came off that old drunk that would be in there from time to time though, still no idea what he did? Door assembly?  :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

> I'll wait for the Calgary Herald and Sun ads... ahem... articles on the health of the city's Real Estate.



And like clockwork, here's the latest CREB pump piece. Calgary is just surging in more than just covid cases. 

https://calgaryherald.com/life/homes...e-family-sales

----------


## ExtraSlow

Probably more to do with interest rates than Cerb, but it's all related.

----------


## bjstare

> And like clockwork, here's the latest CREB pump piece. Calgary is just surging in more than just covid cases. 
> 
> https://calgaryherald.com/life/homes...e-family-sales



As much of a joke as creb is, I hope they’re right. I’m looking to sell a house under $600k and buy one over $600k  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> As much of a joke as creb is, I hope they’re right. I’m looking to sell a house under $600k and buy one over $600k



By fluke I was doing the "move up" during the 2009 financial crisis. Was awesome timing. Probably helped me out by more than $100k compared to a more balanced market.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Price been steadily lowering on this one. At $809K now.



Still following this. at $778K now (https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-collingwood ) if anyone is curious.

----------


## killramos

Buddy of mine just crystallized a loss on a home he built for $4MM in 2012, sold for $2MM on the weekend.

Scary stuff. One hell of a pad for $2MM but after the wife ran off when the gravy train ended he had no use for a house that big.

----------


## max_boost

Ouch

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Buddy of mine just crystallized a loss on a home he built for $4MM in 2012, sold for $2MM on the weekend.
> 
> Scary stuff. One hell of a pad for $2MM but after the wife ran off when the gravy train ended he had no use for a house that big.



That's a common story. Building your dream house is the marriage equivalent of an oil company putting it's name on the office building.

My bro is living in a place that was built by a couple as thier dream house. Don't know what they spent, but it was wildly above whatever my bro paid after they divorced.

----------


## max_boost

the things we do when in love

----------


## Masked Bandit

> Still following this. at $778K now (https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-collingwood ) if anyone is curious.



$778,888...looks like the right time to buy with a price like that!

Seriously, who falls for that shit?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Still following this. at $778K now (https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-collingwood ) if anyone is curious.



Nice place. you should buy it.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> $778,888...looks like the right time to buy with a price like that!
> 
> Seriously, who falls for that shit?



Funny it was $780,000 even maybe a few days ago. I guess they think this is better luck? attract the chinese buyer? lol

----------


## Type_S1

> $778,888...looks like the right time to buy with a price like that!
> 
> Seriously, who falls for that shit?



“Inner” city real estate in Calgary is ridiculous still. $500-$600k for a barely livable teardown north of 16th ave NE is ridiculous. I think COVID actually helped to insulate the Calgary real estate crash by the government handing out free money everywhere and forcing mortgage companies to work with homeowners.

----------


## killramos

Ok now I’m confused. What’s so wrong with that home?

Doesn’t seem THAT terribly out of line price wise and certainly far from unliveable.

----------


## pheoxs

Incase anyone is curious. They do seem desperate, 100k drop in 2 months.

----------


## killramos

3 price drops in a week is certainly an interesting market signal

----------


## pheoxs

> 3 price drops in a week is certainly an interesting market signal



Feels like a realtor that has no idea what they're doing. Even the Halloween week, drop 10k then four days later drop 20k again?

----------


## Xtrema

> Funny it was $780,000 even maybe a few days ago. I guess they think this is better luck? attract the chinese buyer? lol



1 more 7 and 3 more 8s. Must be 4x better? Oh shit... 4.




> Scary stuff. One hell of a pad for $2MM but after the wife ran off when the gravy train ended he had no use for a house that big.



Youtube algo just fed me this.... seems like you get a lot for $2.3M these days.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

You get so much house once you leave inner city.

This springbank one has a sweet indoor pool and it's only $1.2M. Granted having a pool is probably an upkeep nightmare but it's just so much house for the price https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...pringbank-hill

----------


## max_boost

Selling my place in crescent was a mistake. Should have just rented the condo and when things didn’t work out, move back to the house but it is what it is and what exactly is it anyway.

----------


## killramos

> You get so much house once you leave inner city.
> 
> This springbank one has a sweet indoor pool and it's only $1.2M. Granted having a pool is probably an upkeep nightmare but it's just so much house for the price https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...pringbank-hill



That house has some very... interesting styling choices.

Pool is sweet though, that would be a plus for me.

Wait. Does it face the ring road? lol

----------


## pheoxs

If anyone is bored I'm on the hunt for something in the spring. 550kish (5-600k) budget, don't want a condo. Likely looking half-duplex but open to house or townhouse (reasonable fees) as well.

- Something of a yard for a small dog
- 2 bed / 2 bath minumum with a decently nice master+ensuite. 
- garage, double preferred. No preference for attached or detached
- open concept / high ceilings / lots of light is preferred but flexible ish

Currently just window shopping online until spring gets closer but am curious where people would suggest to look. Was thinking west of Deerfoot and east of Sarcee and down to glenmore, maybe one neighbourhood past glenmore. Killarney seems like it has the most options?

----------


## killramos

Killarney will be hard to fit into the budget

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> If anyone is bored I'm on the hunt for something in the spring. 550kish (5-600k) budget, don't want a condo. Likely looking half-duplex but open to house or townhouse (reasonable fees) as well.
> 
> - Something of a yard for a small dog
> - 2 bed / 2 bath minumum with a decently nice master+ensuite. 
> - garage, double preferred. No preference for attached or detached
> - open concept / high ceilings / lots of light is preferred but flexible ish
> 
> Currently just window shopping online until spring gets closer but am curious where people would suggest to look. Was thinking west of Deerfoot and east of Sarcee and down to glenmore, maybe one neighbourhood past glenmore. Killarney seems like it has the most options?



Don't think the price is to unreasonable consider you are okay with a duplex. The only challenge I see if at that price range if you are looking for single detached it will have to be a renovated bungalow or even a century home; neither would have high ceilings. However a duplex I think will check all those boxes and within that price range.

----------


## bjstare

> You get so much house once you leave inner city.
> 
> This springbank one has a sweet indoor pool and it's only $1.2M. Granted having a pool is probably an upkeep nightmare but it's just so much house for the price https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...pringbank-hill



That's not really springbank though. It's within city limits (i.e. has super high property tax in comparison to houses on the other side of 101st); and yes, it backs directly onto the ring road. Additional reason that houses in the slopes are very poor value for money compared to Springbank is they have $200 monthly HOA and smaller lots. 

I've been shopping out there for ~1yr because you do get a lot for your money... but a lot of the upside gets diluted if you're in city limits and in a community with high monthly HOA (e.g. The Slopes).

----------


## you&me

> That house has some very... interesting styling choices.
> 
> Pool is sweet though, that would be a plus for me.
> 
> Wait. Does it face the ring road? lol




The SWRR decimated some otherwise really appealing real estate out in that area... We had sights set on a little pocket for a redevelopment but will wait until the road is built to decide. In the meantime, homes in the area are sitting and prices are dropping, which might be advantageous unless other buyers are sitting on the sidelines like we are, literally waiting for the dust to settle. 

Have pool... maintenance & upkeep is not a nightmare... would do again.

----------


## pheoxs

> Don't think the price is to unreasonable consider you are okay with a duplex. The only challenge I see if at that price range if you are looking for single detached it will have to be a renovated bungalow or even a century home; neither would have high ceilings. However a duplex I think will check all those boxes and within that price range.



Yeah I noticed detached homes are old as fuck and would need a lot of work. I don't mind doing some renos over time but it's not feasible to buy something that needs an entire redo.

I really like this place, a bit over budget but seems really spacious. No pictures of the basement so presumably unfinished which might make for a nice media area.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...arneyglengarry

This looks nice too

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-glenbrook

----------


## killramos

We had an outdoor heated pool in Kelowna, it wasn’t that bad.

I would totally have an indoor pool if I had the space for it, the space is the really problem as you are basically adding a second attached garage in terms of square footage.

Not practical use of space on my inner city lot though.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> That's not really springbank though. It's within city limits (i.e. has super high property tax in comparison to houses on the other side of 101st); and yes, it backs directly onto the ring road. Additional reason that houses in the slopes are very poor value for money compared to Springbank is they have $200 monthly HOA and smaller lots. 
> 
> I've been shopping out there for ~1yr because you do get a lot for your money... but a lot of the upside gets diluted if you're in city limits and in a community with high monthly HOA (e.g. The Slopes).



Ahh that make sense! Looking at it more closely now, it is almost $10K in property tax plus $200/month on HOA, that's alot. Appreciate the insights!

----------


## Darkane

> Feels like a realtor that has no idea what they're doing. Even the Halloween week, drop 10k then four days later drop 20k again?



Its actually common for a second showing to drop the price in them minutes before they walk in or just after. 

Even some first showings. 

Walking in for a showing thinking its 800, walking out at 790 - tug those emotional heart strings.

----------


## Buster

> Youtube algo just fed me this.... seems like you get a lot for $2.3M these days.



I wonder how much it cost the sellers to get that video into every Calgarian's algo this week. The house looks pretty fug, too.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Still following this. at $778K now (https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-collingwood ) if anyone is curious.



This place would be awesome but way above my budget. Grew up pretty close and remember these streets well.

----------


## Masked Bandit

> Inner city real estate in Calgary is ridiculous still. $500-$600k for a barely livable teardown north of 16th ave NE is ridiculous. I think COVID actually helped to insulate the Calgary real estate crash by the government handing out free money everywhere and forcing mortgage companies to work with homeowners.






> Ok now Im confused. Whats so wrong with that home?
> 
> Doesnt seem THAT terribly out of line price wise and certainly far from unliveable.



I'm talking about the 8888 in the price.

----------


## finboy

> Still following this. at $778K now (https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-collingwood ) if anyone is curious.



Beware golf balls, have cleared that fence a few times with a terrible follow up shot lol. I really like that area (that house is still weird), tried to convince a friend to look in that neighbourhood before he decided Tuscany was a “better value”




> If anyone is bored I'm on the hunt for something in the spring. 550kish (5-600k) budget, don't want a condo. Likely looking half-duplex but open to house or townhouse (reasonable fees) as well.
> 
> - Something of a yard for a small dog
> - 2 bed / 2 bath minumum with a decently nice master+ensuite. 
> - garage, double preferred. No preference for attached or detached
> - open concept / high ceilings / lots of light is preferred but flexible ish
> 
> Currently just window shopping online until spring gets closer but am curious where people would suggest to look. Was thinking west of Deerfoot and east of Sarcee and down to glenmore, maybe one neighbourhood past glenmore. Killarney seems like it has the most options?



I got into west hillhurst for 607,500 last year, 1700ish sq ft above grade, double detached garage, standalone house, so worth keeping an eye out. Also check out Cambrian Heights, there is some nice stuff up there. I left crescent heights (renting) and honestly wouldn’t go back, it’s getting pretty scrappy up there lots of car prowlings and sketchy shot in the back alleys.

----------


## lil*tymer

I'm in Hillhurst and we still deal with tons of garage and car break ins. I swear I see a scruffy dude on a new bike weekly on my street. I'm sure it is worse a bit further east like you say tho.

We just bought in Lakeview for under 6 in a nice bungalow, inventory has really dried up in the past month and anything decent thats under 6 seems to move relatively quickly. Any kind of fixer upper isn't selling too quickly.

----------


## engibeer

So the missus and I are in the market for a small place near downtown. Preferably detached. We both generally commute to work on our mtb's all year and have no intention of riding transit or paying $500/m for parking. So with that said, we're willing to pay the location premium but there are very few options, especially in the 600-700k range. 

I did come across one and will be going to check it out this weekend. Given that I'm relatively new to Calgary, I'm trying to figure out whether it's valued decently or if anything about it looks.. shady? 

Link here.

----------


## jwslam

> Link here.



Is this your first time buying? Lots to learn in the process so find all the friends you have and ask for advice they wish they knew the first time.

Re this property, looks comparable to others in the area for the price.
There's probably ones that may pop up for a lower price, which you can put your hands to work in to save a few bucks.

For the area, if you're going into downtown, not sure how much longer the bridge reconstructions are going to be, and they seem to be working on all the bridges in the area... so when one bridge opens back up, expect another one to close.
https://www.calgary.ca/transportatio...t-project.html
https://www.calgary.ca/transportatio...nglewoodramsay

----------


## ercchry

> So the missus and I are in the market for a small place near downtown. Preferably detached. We both generally commute to work on our mtb's all year and have no intention of riding transit or paying $500/m for parking. So with that said, we're willing to pay the location premium but there are very few options, especially in the 600-700k range. 
> 
> I did come across one and will be going to check it out this weekend. Given that I'm relatively new to Calgary, I'm trying to figure out whether it's valued decently or if anything about it looks.. shady? 
> 
> Link here.



What are your thoughts on choo-choo trains? Crackheads?

If you want crackheads, sans trains... would lean towards something more like: A1053049 in that price range... or A1060580 if you want less crackheads, not much else I can endorse in that range that’s been “modernized” on the market right now. Keep an eye on the north side of 9th ave between, say 12th and 16th st se if you like the east side, night and day compared to the bottom of the hill in Ramsey

----------


## bjstare

> So the missus and I are in the market for a small place near downtown. Preferably detached. We both generally commute to work on our mtb's all year and have no intention of riding transit or paying $500/m for parking. So with that said, we're willing to pay the location premium but there are very few options, especially in the 600-700k range. 
> 
> I did come across one and will be going to check it out this weekend. Given that I'm relatively new to Calgary, I'm trying to figure out whether it's valued decently or if anything about it looks.. shady? 
> 
> Link here.



That place is pretty appealing if you are into the old character type houses.

A good buddy of mine lived in Ramsay for a couple years, had lots of great things to say about the community. Given that it hasn't been gentrified yet, there's still quite a bit of transient/sketchy activity in some places though, so be ready for that.

@zipdoa
 probably has some words of wisdom.

----------


## you&me

> So the missus and I are in the market for a small place near downtown. Preferably detached. We both generally commute to work on our mtb's all year and have no intention of riding transit or paying $500/m for parking. So with that said, we're willing to pay the location premium but there are very few options, especially in the 600-700k range. 
> 
> I did come across one and will be going to check it out this weekend. Given that I'm relatively new to Calgary, I'm trying to figure out whether it's valued decently or if anything about it looks.. shady? 
> 
> Link here.




We have a few friends that are in Ramsay... They bought a while ago with the hope of imminent gentrification, but have since had kids and are getting tired of the, um, issues. 

Personally, I'd prefer to be on the west side of MacLeod... More of a straight shot commute into the core, no trains, better all-around accessibility, far more vibrant and walkable area to be and with better prospects of appreciation... Without looking too hard, this place caught my eye

Edit - this one too. 

I like the house in Ramsay, but you can't change the neighbourhood... The other places are in (IMO) better areas and at ~$100k cheaper, should leave a lot of room for renos...

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Kind of off topic, but there's a reddit thread about the housing market going crazy right, people literally in bidding wars...hope it keeps up until May-July when we plan to sell.

----------


## zipdoa

Ramsay is pretty dope, lived there off and on for a couple years. AWESOME Neighbors - for the most part, the people in the community are super solid.

HOWEVER - Ramsay is surrounded by crackheads roaming the alleys. Tons of transients coming in from east village digging through your shit. My car got broken into a couple times, skids are regularly pulling door handles and at least once a night I'd see the police hauling ass through the school zone on spiller road with the lights on. We had bikes stolen, people coming through the yard and leaving the gate open (letting my malamute roam the streets and then had to pay to get him out of the pound). There needs to be a solution for moving the transient/homeless/druggie population away before I'd actually buy real estate there. 

Scottsman Hill has a great view and is a fun place to walk the dogs, but be prepared for traffic nightmares during stampede. Ramsay gets out of control busy with tourists. 

I also wouldn't pay $750k for that house, but my priorities are different than yours. I'd buy a badass trailer before spending 3/4 of a mil on a house, any day.

Also, a lot of these heritage houses in Ramsay are fucking tiny. I'm 6'7 and the house I lived in was a nightmare. Those craftsman homes, even when renovated, are a way too small if you're above 6'2. The one I lived in had all sorts of problems, but nothing that a ton of money couldn't fix I guess!

Anyway - all in all, if you value community and solid neighbors, and the transient population + stampede madness don't turn you off, Ramsay might be a good inner-city choice.

----------


## engibeer

> Is this your first time buying? Lots to learn in the process so find all the friends you have and ask for advice they wish they knew the first time.
> 
> Re this property, looks comparable to others in the area for the price.
> There's probably ones that may pop up for a lower price, which you can put your hands to work in to save a few bucks.
> 
> For the area, if you're going into downtown, not sure how much longer the bridge reconstructions are going to be, and they seem to be working on all the bridges in the area... so when one bridge opens back up, expect another one to close.
> https://www.calgary.ca/transportatio...t-project.html
> https://www.calgary.ca/transportatio...nglewoodramsay



This will be my first time buying in Alberta. I sold my home in St. John's before moving here. I'm definitely trying to get as much advice as possible given my ignorance of the neighborhoods. 

Agreed, the bridge construction and incoming green line construction (if it ever happens) would likely be a pain to deal with.




> What are your thoughts on choo-choo trains? Crackheads?
> 
> If you want crackheads, sans trains... would lean towards something more like: A1053049 in that price range... or A1060580 if you want less crackheads, not much else I can endorse in that range thats been modernized on the market right now. Keep an eye on the north side of 9th ave between, say 12th and 16th st se if you like the east side, night and day compared to the bottom of the hill in Ramsey



Trains aren't a huge deal breaker, crackheads are. 

I've looked at beltline and ultimately think I'd prefer to avoid it if possible. I lived near the beltline Safeway for a year. That's sufficient for me. Mission wouldn't be too bad if I could find a house in decent shape that isn't 900k. We'll check out A1060580, thanks for that.




> That place is pretty appealing if you are into the old character type houses.
> 
> A good buddy of mine lived in Ramsay for a couple years, had lots of great things to say about the community. Given that it hasn't been gentrified yet, there's still quite a bit of transient/sketchy activity in some places though, so be ready for that.
> 
> @zipdoa
>  probably has some words of wisdom.



Yeah, that's my thought process too (who knows, maybe the gentrification will still come). 

We're not stuck on Ramsay. I'm fine with areas North of the Bow (Bridgeland, Sunnyside, Hillhurst, and Westmount), there just aren't many applicable listings at the moment.




> We have a few friends that are in Ramsay... They bought a while ago with the hope of imminent gentrification, but have since had kids and are getting tired of the, um, issues. 
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer to be on the west side of MacLeod... More of a straight shot commute into the core, no trains, better all-around accessibility, far more vibrant and walkable area to be and with better prospects of appreciation... Without looking too hard, this place caught my eye
> 
> Edit - this one too. 
> 
> I like the house in Ramsay, but you can't change the neighbourhood... The other places are in (IMO) better areas and at ~$100k cheaper, should leave a lot of room for renos...



Thanks for those. I actually visited the first one with a contractor friend last week. There are some hidden plumbing... er "issues" in that house that have evidently resulted in sewage backups. The bath tub in the middle of the back yard should have been a red flag. I'll check out the other and see how much work is required.

----------


## msommers

I wish there was interest in condos again. We'd love more space.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Kind of off topic, but there's a reddit thread about the housing market going crazy right, people literally in bidding wars...hope it keeps up until May-July when we plan to sell.



buddy of mine just listed in deer run, conditional offer near ask in a couple days.. his realtor was saying supply is really tight right now.

That said, a few houses near me for sale >$650k seem to be taking their sweet fucking time so ymmv

----------


## Rocket1k78

bro sold his place in hamptons 2 weeks ago in 2 days and for over asking. Bought it for 220k in 2020 :Pimpin':

----------


## bjstare

As mentioned earlier, I think the "hot" market is <600k. The higher you go, the longer they seem to be sitting.

----------


## jwslam

> As mentioned earlier, I think the "hot" market is <600k. The higher you go, the longer they seem to be sitting.



400-600 is always hot

It's the move ups for people in condos / townhouses
It's the move down for people who can no longer afford their $1mm

----------


## Strider

> I wish there was interest in condos again. We'd love more space.



So would everybody else who's working from home, hence the demand for SFH and lack of interest in condos.

----------


## blueToy

Market is really weird right now. Desperate selling AND buying. 
OP, unless you need to buy, I'd just pack away more down payment and keep watching. When things get nicer outside, you and your girlfriend can go cycling around where you work and look around. Take a long time and go exploring.

----------


## ercchry

> Trains aren't a huge deal breaker, crackheads are. 
> 
> I've looked at beltline and ultimately think I'd prefer to avoid it if possible. I lived near the beltline Safeway for a year. That's sufficient for me. Mission wouldn't be too bad if I could find a house in decent shape that isn't 900k. We'll check out A1060580, thanks for that.



I’ve been back and forth from the burbs to inglewood a few times, trains aren’t too bad as long as you aren’t right beside the tracks... till they are. Notably late night load testing (not supposed to anymore... but they do) and even worse is random horn testing? Just hours and hours of someone laying on the train horn... don’t get it, incites murderous rage though 

North of 9th ave, and that 12th to ~16th st se area though... love it, was hands down my favourite inner city area, never once a crackhead issue. Hell, I even left my keys dangling in the front door an embarrassingly large number of times without issues. Had a motor bike parked out from too, and M3 without a single issue. Way more than I can say for bankview, Ramsey, or bridgeland areas

----------


## engibeer

> Also, a lot of these heritage houses in Ramsay are fucking tiny. I'm 6'7 and the house I lived in was a nightmare. Those craftsman homes, even when renovated, are a way too small if you're above 6'2. The one I lived in had all sorts of problems, but nothing that a ton of money couldn't fix I guess!



Just got to experience this first hand. We visited the one I posted yesterday and I cracked my head on the ceiling twice, once in the basement and once on the 2nd floor.

Owners did a great job renovating it but I felt way too claustrophobic, even at 6'1. Hard pass.




> North of 9th ave, and that 12th to ~16th st se area though... love it



That's pretty key info. There's SFA listed in that area right now but I'll keep an eye out.

----------


## tcon

> bro sold his place in hamptons 2 weeks ago in 2 days and for over asking. Bought it for 220k in 2020



ok, but what did it sell for?

Hopefully the market cools down when the weather gets nicer and people all try to sell their houses thinking they'll make some $$, I'm about ready to start looking lol

----------


## Rocket1k78

> ok, but what did it sell for?
> 
> Hopefully the market cools down when the weather gets nicer and people all try to sell their houses thinking they'll make some $$, I'm about ready to start looking lol



Shit my bad i meant 2002, it sold for 690k.

----------


## gwill

why would anyone wait till spring to sell if it's a sellers market right now... Get it listed. See how things go.

----------


## vengie

> why would anyone wait till spring to sell if it's a sellers market right now... Get it listed. See how things go.



Because like.... you would then need to buy in this market.

----------


## Disoblige

> Shit my bad i meant 2002, it sold for 690k.



 :Pimpin':

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Personally, I'd prefer to be on the west side of MacLeod... More of a straight shot commute into the core, no trains, better all-around accessibility, far more vibrant and walkable area to be and with better prospects of appreciation... Without looking too hard, this place caught my eye
> 
> Edit - this one too.




I had a century home (1912) home for a few years in Mount Pleasant. Although I really enjoyed that house, here are a few comments on buying one. Briefly looking at the 2 listings you posted, most of the comments are applicable. 

1) Most will not have a washroom on the main floor. A bit inconvenient when you have guests over and they always have to go upstairs to use your personal bathroom. (both those houses you listed only have 1 bathroom, so they don't have even have one in the basement). The bathroom size is also usually really small. With my old, I was able to reach the door, turn on the shower, and turn on the sink while sitting on the toilet. That's how small it was. It physically couldn't accommodate 2 adults in there. 

2) Unless renovated, the bedrooms usually won't have any closet/storage space. When you look at the size of the rooms you'll need to keep that in mind for functionality. 

3) the basement usually have really low ceiling, rendering them a bit useless except for a spare bedroom or storage

4) The stairs are usually quite narrow, especially once you install railings

5) Just alot of potential older home issues. In the winter when it's -30C out (like now), our kitchen would have no running water because the pipes are too closed to the wall and not enough insulations. We would have to wait for the pipes to thaw which could take over a week. Most door frames were out of alignment. We had a mice issue at one point and it took a long time to find plug up all the holes around the exterior of the house due to alot of renos done over the years (e..g windows getting blocked off, etc..). 

Overall for the price we were still happy with the purchase and had no regret buying it. It allowed us to get a detached, inner city home for less than a newer 4plex price, and we sold it 4 years later with a decent profit. However as soon as we started planning for the future family, we knew the house wasn't kid-friendly at all and got out of there quickly.

----------


## gwill

> Because like.... you would then need to buy in this market.



Your missing the poing that A few people have already said their listing in spring so why not list now? Your closing can take 60 days then factor in that it may take a couple weeks or more to get an offer and you can be 3 months out. You can also port your mortgage up to 4 months after your close if you wanted to wait the market out before moving into a new place. That can put you as far out as fall if your concerned about buying and selling at a peak.

If you have to list 60 days from now the market isn't going to have changed that much other then you'll have way more competition to sell against.

----------


## msommers

Bros....buy low sell high duh

----------


## vengie

> Your missing the poing that A few people have already said their listing in spring so why not list now? Your closing can take 60 days then factor in that it may take a couple weeks or more to get an offer and you can be 3 months out. You can also port your mortgage up to 4 months after your close if you wanted to wait the market out before moving into a new place. That can put you as far out as fall if your concerned about buying and selling at a peak.
> 
> If you have to list 60 days from now the market isn't going to have changed that much other then you'll have way more competition to sell against.



The market isn't going to calm down until interest rates start rising.

This hysteria is about people trying to lock into a rate for the next 5 years.

Sell now, sell in the spring, it isn't going to matter - So sell based on your personal situation - For some that may be Spring which is why they haven't listed now.

----------


## Disoblige

Also just logistically speaking, I rather sell when I am 100% ready to vs. listing it early and dealing with a bunch of showings when I'm only half committed. Just not a very fun way to live when I can just do it for a month or two instead and likely get a good offer anyways (depending on your specific circumstances)

----------


## pheoxs

> Also just logistically speaking, I rather sell when I am 100% ready to vs. listing it early and dealing with a bunch of showings when I'm only half committed. Just not a very fun way to live when I can just do it for a month or two instead and likely get a good offer anyways (depending on your specific circumstances)



Plus the number of active listings is way down right now. It's probably easy to sell but then you are limited on what there is to buy. At least in April or so then more people are listing so even if the markets hot you have a bit more options

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bros, now is a great time to buy/sell/anything. - every realtor ever.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Literately just got an email from my realtor about 5 mins ago saying inventory down, listing down, demand up , blah blah.. now it's the time to sell.

----------


## msommers

> Bros, now is a great time to buy/sell/anything. - every realtor ever.



Bro I need that sweet, sweet commish.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Im planning on listing in the Spring, but only because I have a tenant who needs to gtfo so I can paint the place before listing it. I am not really rushed at buying though, I’ll wait another year if I have to.

----------


## gwill

have you given your tenants notice? May want to be proactive on that if they try and claim covid related excuses down the road.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> have you given your tenants notice? May want to be proactive on that if they try and claim covid related excuses down the road.



I gave them 2.5 months notice I won’t be renewing the lease and they acknowledged it.

----------


## Perceptionist

Seems to me like we may have seen the bottom for Calgary real estate, or at least single family homes. Oil prices have recovered and are rising, the cost to build new homes keeps going up, interest rates <2%, and real estate booming in the rest of the country. High unemployment has been a drag but its a relatively affordable market for those that have jobs.

----------


## bjstare

> Seems to me like we may have seen the bottom for Calgary real estate, or at least single family homes. Oil prices have recovered and are rising, the cost to build new homes keeps going up, interest rates <2%, and real estate booming in the rest of the country. High unemployment has been a drag but its a relatively affordable market for those that have jobs.



I'm not so sure. There's a shitload of people that have been laid off, but are still going to stay put until EI runs out/until they have no hope left of finding a job here (Husky is the most recent example, but this is happening many other places to varying extents). Real estate should lag unemployment which is basically at an all time low. We don't see unemployment impact housing prices until EI and CERB runs out and people are moving elsewhere for work (or taking lower paying jobs and can't afford their mcmansion anymore). I'm not sure what relevance real estate elsewhere in the country has, aside from the fact that the economy is better elsewhere than here, which would only be a catalyst to drive our prices further down as people might move away for higher pay/more upward mobility  :dunno:

----------


## Neil4Speed

I think the part that concerns me is the net negative migration expected in Alberta over the next few years, but they keep building houses. Simple math of course, but hard to say. Just closed on a place yesterday (our first family home), so feeling I started at the right time by negotiating about a month ago when many houses were still going significantly below list in our price bracket (~650-800)

----------


## killramos

Meh I just hope some of these developers lose their shirts on an unsellable neighborhood.

----------


## pheoxs

> I think the part that concerns me is the net negative migration expected in Alberta over the next few years, but they keep building houses. Simple math of course, but hard to say. Just closed on a place yesterday (our first family home), so feeling I started at the right time by negotiating about a month ago when many houses were still going significantly below list in our price bracket (~650-800)



Is there really going to be a net migration out though? Even in 2019 we still had a influx of people, it was only 2020 that we finally had more people leaving than coming here but considering covid and work from home / work remotely that sorta makes sense. At the end of the day although our unemployment is higher we still have higher wages than elsewhere in Canada.

----------


## vengie

> Meh I just hope some of these developers lose their shirts on an unsellable neighborhood.



This.

Developers - Buncha jerks.

----------


## killramos

I won’t pretend to care either way about them, but frankly someone needs to lose some money big time to make them second guess these perpetual expansions.

----------


## ercchry

> I won’t pretend to care either way about them, but frankly someone needs to lose some money big time to make them second guess these perpetual expansions.



Just like Wall Street... that’s gonna be the retail people... these developments are layered in a way to make certain that the parent companies always survive... or at least the ones with beneficial ownership... just ask 
@max_boost
 :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

> I think the part that concerns me is the net negative migration expected in Alberta over the next few years, but they keep building houses. Simple math of course, but hard to say. Just closed on a place yesterday (our first family home), so feeling I started at the right time by negotiating about a month ago when many houses were still going significantly below list in our price bracket (~650-800)



Well said. It's been hypothesized that newer generations are going to slowly leave the province because there isn't a lot keeping them here.

----------


## bjstare

> Just like Wall Street... that’s gonna be the retail people... these developments are layered in a way to make certain that the parent companies always survive... or at least the ones with beneficial ownership... just ask 
> @max_boost



This is true. It would take incredible circumstances for an established developer to lose their shirt... like there's almost no way.

----------


## Buster

> well said. It's been hypothesized that newer generations are going to slowly leave the *country* because there isn't a lot keeping them here.



ftfy

----------


## killramos

> This is true. It would take incredible circumstances for an established developer to lose their shirt... like there's almost no way.



Presumably they are leveraged heavily enough that even a couple year delay would hurt pretty bad no?

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Is there really going to be a net migration out though? Even in 2019 we still had a influx of people, it was only 2020 that we finally had more people leaving than coming here but considering covid and work from home / work remotely that sorta makes sense. At the end of the day although our unemployment is higher we still have higher wages than elsewhere in Canada.



That's some of the guidance that I have seen. With the high unemployment, I don't see why unemployed folks would stay, and I don't know why that would be appealing for those to move here. I will say that oil at US $60 will help produce some stability




> Well said. It's been hypothesized that newer generations are going to slowly leave the province because there isn't a lot keeping them here.



I can understand that thought as well. 

As an aside, I have heard about some bidding wars and C/S within days for houses in the 400-600 range over the past few weeks. Inventory is generally low and the quality of inventory has been low (personal perception)

----------


## msommers

Bidding wars in that price range have been going on since covid started, according to my mortgage guy at Scotia. He's also been looking in that range and said it's been a challenge to find something without feeling like you're over paying.

----------


## finboy

20-something singles will leave, I suspect more 30-something familys will come to calgary. Outside of Vancouver, there arent many other options in the west, Toronto and Vancouver are outright unaffordable, and calgary is seeing some opportunities outside oil and gas. Anecdotal, my friends group is 30-something, tech and finance/acct side of o&g, Ive been laid off twice in the downturn but pivoted. Im the only one in my group who got hit, everyone else has found stability and a new normal, theyve adapted to either the lower salaries in o&g, or moved into tech where there are lots of opportunities at a rate about 20-30% below o&g. If I rented a condo in Vancouver and made 150k household with my wife, and wanted a family, its not a stretch to see calgary as a place to move. You can live a pretty burby life here on $150k, and I think it is still very possible to find jobs to support that.




> ftfy



Sadly more likely

----------


## RX_EVOLV

One of our tenants just decided to pack everything up and move east. The girl works in marketing and the guy in Fort Mac. Decided no future in Alberta so the girl found another marketing job in Ontario and the guy will just figure it out once he gets there.

----------


## Manhattan

Alberta is full. Ppl finally realizing and moving out...

----------


## gwill

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calga...tion-1.4094583

For those asking about developers going bankrupt. Here was a semi recent case.

----------


## Buster

were they a developer or a ponzy scheme?

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> 20-something singles will leave, I suspect more 30-something family’s will come to calgary. Outside of Vancouver, there aren’t many other options in the west, Toronto and Vancouver are outright unaffordable, and calgary is seeing some opportunities outside oil and gas. Anecdotal, my friends group is 30-something, tech and finance/acct side of o&g, I’ve been laid off twice in the downturn but pivoted. I’m the only one in my group who got hit, everyone else has found stability and a new normal, they’ve adapted to either the lower salaries in o&g, or moved into tech where there are lots of opportunities at a rate about 20-30% below o&g. If I rented a condo in Vancouver and made 150k household with my wife, and wanted a family, it’s not a stretch to see calgary as a place to move. You can live a pretty burby life here on $150k, and I think it is still very possible to find jobs to support that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly more likely



Exactly this.

We don't have kids and I'm looking to move out to Vancouver for a lifestyle change (will be selling our <$450,000 single detached home then). If we had kids though, Calgary is awesome for raising kids if you even make just average salary. My buddy back in Van with 2 kids and dual incomes (at least $175K/yr combined) paid some ridiculous amount for some tiny townhouse. He could've moved to Calgary and bought a 2000+ sq ft house for a measly $500,000 (by Vancouver standards that's measly for a big house). And here, there is ALOT less trouble for your kids to get into. I would NEVER raise kids in Vancouver given the huge drug/gang problems (I grew up there myself and was glad my mother was strict and kept me away from all that).

That being said, we'll be paying probably $3,500 a month in Vancouver for rent (we have 3 small dogs)....and sitting on the sidelines praying for market crash in Van OR Calgary.

----------


## bjstare

> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calga...tion-1.4094583
> 
> For those asking about developers going bankrupt. Here was a semi recent case.



And the last line in the article:



> Walton International Group is made up of hundreds of entities incorporated or established in Canada, the U.S. and Germany. Entities in the U.S., Europe and Asia are not part of the current legal proceedings.



tl;dr, they got burned, but no way is this ever going to send the private owners to the poor house. They'll just spin up another spiderweb of companies next time and do it all over again.




> were they a developer or a ponzy scheme?



Is there a difference?

----------


## Manhattan

> That being said, we'll be paying probably $3,500 a month in Vancouver for rent (we have 3 small dogs)....and sitting on the sidelines praying for market crash in Van OR Calgary.



When everybody praying for a market crash it aint gonna happen. The less patient will pay up as soon as it dips 5 or 10%. The only catalyst for a major correction is if inflation picks up and people start defaulting on their mortgages in which case you know the govt will step in somehow to keep people happy.

----------


## gwill

> were they a developer or a ponzy scheme?



I've heard rumors along those lines.

----------


## mr2mike

> When everybody praying for a market crash it aint gonna happen. The less patient will pay up as soon as it dips 5 or 10%. The only catalyst for a major correction is if inflation picks up and people start defaulting on their mortgages in which case you know the govt will step in somehow to keep people happy.



The other side of that inflation coin is when this starts, people move their money to tangible goods like housing to protect themselves.

----------


## Manhattan

> The other side of that inflation coin is when this starts, people move their money to tangible goods like housing to protect themselves.



If inflations picks up steam people sure as hell aren't gonna buy assets like houses. You buy banks or insurance stocks that make their margin on higher rates or businesses that can pass on inflation to their customers. People will be selling real estate because they can't afford to renew mortgages on >5% interest and/or it no longer makes sense to keep rental property at a much higher interest rate. Housing and interest rates have a negative correlation.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> 20-something singles will leave, I suspect more 30-something family’s will come to calgary. Outside of Vancouver, there aren’t many other options in the west, Toronto and Vancouver are outright unaffordable, and calgary is seeing some opportunities outside oil and gas. Anecdotal, my friends group is 30-something, tech and finance/acct side of o&g, I’ve been laid off twice in the downturn but pivoted. I’m the only one in my group who got hit, everyone else has found stability and a new normal, they’ve adapted to either the lower salaries in o&g, or moved into tech where there are lots of opportunities at a rate about 20-30% below o&g. If I rented a condo in Vancouver and made 150k household with my wife, and wanted a family, it’s not a stretch to see calgary as a place to move. You can live a pretty burby life here on $150k, and I think it is still very possible to find jobs to support that.



 :Werd!:  There will be people leaving no doubt but theres gonna be lots coming im sure. Calgarys the only real affordable place to live thats still a nice city to live in. 






> Exactly this.
> 
> We don't have kids and I'm looking to move out to Vancouver for a lifestyle change (will be selling our <$450,000 single detached home then). If we had kids though, Calgary is awesome for raising kids if you even make just average salary. My buddy back in Van with 2 kids and dual incomes (at least $175K/yr combined) paid some ridiculous amount for some tiny townhouse. He could've moved to Calgary and bought a 2000+ sq ft house for a measly $500,000 (by Vancouver standards that's measly for a big house). And here, there is ALOT less trouble for your kids to get into. I would NEVER raise kids in Vancouver given the huge drug/gang problems (I grew up there myself and was glad my mother was strict and kept me away from all that).
> 
> That being said, we'll be paying probably $3,500 a month in Vancouver for rent (we have 3 small dogs)....and sitting on the sidelines praying for market crash in Van OR Calgary.



My buddy did the same as you about 5 years ago, his job offered him a new position in calgary or vancouver(vancouver was paying him less $25k too) so he took the vancouver. Came from edmonton and rented a shit hole bachelor near the nice ocean front cactus club for $1800/month. FFWD to last year he bought his own place and it was $775k for a 700sq/ft 1 bedroom and trying to start a family

----------


## bjstare

> There will be people leaving no doubt but theres gonna be lots coming im sure. Calgarys the only real affordable place to live thats still a nice city to live in. 
> 
> 
> My buddy did the same as you about 5 years ago, his job offered him a new position in calgary or vancouver(vancouver was paying him less $25k too) so he took the vancouver. Came from edmonton and rented a shit hole bachelor near the nice ocean front cactus club for $1800/month. FFWD to last year he bought his own place and it was $775k for a 700sq/ft 1 bedroom and trying to start a family



Calgary is the only nice affordable city to live in
.....
My buddy chose Van over calgary, despite higher COL and lower salary, and is starting a family there.


Your anecdote undermines your opinion, pick a lane  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

> Calgary is the only nice affordable city to live in
> .....
> My buddy chose Van over calgary, despite higher COL and lower salary, and is starting a family there.
> 
> 
> Your anecdote undermines your opinion, pick a lane



I didn’t get much sleep... but I’m still comprehending what he said? TLDR: his friend has all ragrets

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Calgary is the only nice affordable city to live in
> .....
> My buddy chose Van over calgary, despite higher COL and lower salary, and is starting a family there.
> 
> 
> Your anecdote undermines your opinion, pick a lane



The trick is to read them as 2 separate post, you'll notice i posted a reply to each quote instead of lumping it all together like you did. 
TLDR: Calgary is the the only affordable place to live thats still nice. Vancouver obviously isnt affordable unless you call paying 775k for a 700sqft place affordable

----------


## max_boost

Agreed calgary is affordable and nice. Ppl can talk a big game without a big salary lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

Affordable for now. Our shit economy and ever increasing provincial debt is going to hit us hard eventually. I'm predicting PST after the next election is over, with every service still being reduced.

----------


## max_boost

Yea hopefully more BC blondes make their way over here. 

BC4=AB7 still very much applies lol

----------


## tonytiger55

I think the market is good. A lot of people migrate into Calgary (international) and bring money. A lot of people don't understand/ follow the stock market and instead invest into property. Many of the households operate as multigenerational homes/Family units. Resources are pooled. Expectations are also different. For example my condo may not be ideal to some. But coming from old cold housing from another country. My place feels like a penthouse at times.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Yea hopefully more BC blondes make their way over here. 
> 
> BC4=AB7 still very much applies lol



LOL took a minute to catch on to the BC4=AB7 but yeah i agree :ROFL!:

----------


## engibeer

> So the missus and I are in the market for a small place near downtown. Preferably detached. We both generally commute to work on our mtb's all year and have no intention of riding transit or paying $500/m for parking. So with that said, we're willing to pay the location premium but there are very few options, especially in the 600-700k range. 
> 
> I did come across one and will be going to check it out this weekend. Given that I'm relatively new to Calgary, I'm trying to figure out whether it's valued decently or if anything about it looks.. shady?



Update on this - we ended up snagging our neighbors place in Sunnyside before it was listed. Closing is in ~5 weeks.

Anyway, we've done quite a bit of searching for a real estate lawyer. 

In case this is helpful to anyone, here are the all-in quotes we received: 

Kevin Schouten @ Field Law - $2100
MacKay Real Property Law - $1740
Williamson Law - $1850
Charles Hotzel - $1450
Cohen & Horvath - $1700
Clark & Clark - $1850

Hotzel it is.. I believe he was a beyond recommendation.  :Love:

----------


## Rocket1k78

^^^I paid $1200 last may at http://www.kushwahalaw.com/ My realtor recommended him. I was totally expecting extra fees because he was by far the cheapest but it was as he said. If it wasnt for the realtor referring him im sure i wouldve went to another guy because his price was so cheap

----------


## G-ZUS

I used abe at fares law

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I think we paid ~$1200 on the buy side.

----------


## A|pine

Colleague of mine sold their inner city bungalow to a couple from out east. They did everything virtually. Think there are anecdotal stories that go both ways (moving in / moving out to be with family).

----------


## RX_EVOLV

In the past 3 months I've seen 2 houses within a block from me getting detached from the foundation and moved away in the middle of the night.

What's the advantage of this? are people buying these old houses? is it cheaper than demolition? Is this what you need to do if you plan to reuse the existing foundation for the new built?

----------


## killramos

A) it’s cheaper than demolition especially if you need to mitigate asbestos

B) if it’s in anything resembling good shape you might actually be able to make some money on it, people do buy them

C) not sure it nessecarily has anything to do with retaining foundation

----------


## bjstare

> are people buying these old houses? is it cheaper than demolition? Is this what you need to do if you plan to reuse the existing foundation for the new built?



Yes, sometimes, no.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Interesting. Good to know!

----------


## Strider

> A) it’s cheaper than demolition especially if you need to mitigate asbestos
> 
> B) if it’s in anything resembling good shape you might actually be able to make some money on it, people do buy them
> 
> C) not sure it nessecarily has anything to do with retaining foundation



Depending where the asbestos is, it may need to be remediated anyway before the house can be moved.

I've been told that if you sell the house to movers for $1 (assuming original condition), you're doing alright because of demo savings. We sold ours to the movers for $45k, but it was substantially renovated right before we bought it  :Bang Head: 

It helps if you intend to save the foundation... the movers did an amazing job of separating the house from foundation.

----------


## killramos

I’m hoping to be able to sell mine for a couple of bucks down the road. But if it went away for free I wouldn’t cry about it either.

Screw the foundation haha

----------


## pheoxs

How do they move a whole house? Genuinely curious as I thought modular homes had a max width to get down roads.

----------


## killramos

Slide a couple trucks under it, it can be quite a production removing signs etc. Obviously a lot of route planning to get it out of the city.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Global News did a segment on the hot Calgary detached market right now...multiple offers, 10s of people coming thru the first day on market, etc...Len T Wong was on saying this could last at least 60-90 more days. I hope he's right.

----------


## Rocket1k78

Calgary market definitely sounds hot from all the talk, as said before my bro sold his place in 2 days last month for over asking





> Yes, sometimes, no.



pick a lane :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

That $500-599 market seems crazy, and it makes sense. Most people looking for home with more space in the suburbs.

Maybe someone can score a better deal if they aim for those high 600-low 700 list prices?

----------


## killramos

> That $500-599 market seems crazy, and it makes sense. Most people looking for home with more space in the suburbs.
> 
> Maybe someone can score a better deal if they aim for those high 600-low 700 list prices?



I mean this was a year ago but my place sat on the market with pretty minimal interest for a lot longer than I would have preferred in this range.

Carrying two mortgages is not an experience I have a desire to repeat haha.

----------


## ercchry

> Interesting. Good to know!



Larger concern: rampant house theft, lock your doors! ...wait...  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> Carrying two mortgages is not an experience I have a desire to repeat haha.



C'mon, it ain't so bad... lol.

----------


## sabad66

How's the townhouse/condo market doing these days?

----------


## killramos

> C'mon, it ain't so bad... lol.



Maybe if I was carrying 2 mobile home payments it would have been more palatable. Haha

----------


## Disoblige

> How's the townhouse/condo market doing these days?



Do you really want to know? lol...  :ROFL!:

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I mean this was a year ago but my place sat on the market with pretty minimal interest for a lot longer than I would have preferred in this range.
> 
> Carrying two mortgages is not an experience I have a desire to repeat haha.



A year ago was a complete different story compared to now. People had no idea what to expect so most buyers werent doing anything, fuck even now i dont know what to expect with all this variant talk but the interest rates are at an all time low lol




> Do you really want to know? lol...



Be gentle with him lol

----------


## Xtrema

> were they a developer or a ponzy scheme?



All I know is their office staff is a least a 7 for dude and 8 for a chick. That was highest concentration of hot people in an office environment.

Although that was during the hay days of 2007.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> All I know is their office staff is a least a 7 for dude and 8 for a chick. That was highest concentration of hot people in an office environment.



is today come out day lol whats with all this hot dude talk




> What's it like for (student) gay dudes? Like, do you think they wanted to plow the gym teacher? I remember having a younger gym teacher that was a pretty good looking guy who was in good shape. Probably equivalent hotness to the Spanish teacher and I _definitely_ wanted her to commit rape all over me.
> So, were we in Rugby scrums with gay dudes who were wishing Mr. Stetson would demand his dick got sucked after school?
> I bet we were.

----------


## Strider

> I mean this was a year ago but my place sat on the market with pretty minimal interest for a lot longer than I would have preferred in this range.
> 
> Carrying two mortgages is not an experience I have a desire to repeat haha.



Mine sat for the better part of a year in around the same area. Two mortgages wasn't the worst part... checking on the place, shovelling sidewalks and mowing lawns at 2 houses was the worst. And the squatter... lol

----------


## killramos

Did I miss a squatter thread?

I managed to convince my brother to live in my other place for most of the time it sat which was convenient.

----------


## Rocket1k78

What are the squatter rights here? Ive seen vids of people losing their house to squatters in the US

----------


## sabad66

> Do you really want to know? lol...



haha probably not. I have tenants in there until September anyways so not in any huge rush. Maybe a miracle will happen at the end of summer and i can break even on it  :ROFL!:

----------


## Strider

> Did I miss a squatter thread?
> 
> I managed to convince my brother to live in my other place for most of the time it sat which was convenient.



Nothing worthy of a thread. Looked like someone stayed in there a day or two, dyed their hair black, and subsisted on Asian snacks and bagged salad. Luckily no damage and they moved on pretty quick... Had us on edge for a few days. Realtor doesn't think it was any rogue realtor or related to any showings, but I'm skeptical since there weren't any signs of forced entry.




> What are the squatter rights here? Ive seen vids of people losing their house to squatters in the US



See Victoria thread

----------


## Disoblige

> haha probably not. I have tenants in there until September anyways so not in any huge rush. Maybe a miracle will happen at the end of summer and i can break even on it



Ya I can't even expect to breakeven. I will be lucky to take a 15% loss on it.

----------


## benyl

> Depending where the asbestos is, it may need to be remediated anyway before the house can be moved.
> 
> I've been told that if you sell the house to movers for $1 (assuming original condition), you're doing alright because of demo savings. We sold ours to the movers for $45k, but it was substantially renovated right before we bought it 
> 
> It helps if you intend to save the foundation... the movers did an amazing job of separating the house from foundation.



Which movers buy houses? I'd be happy if they took mine for $1. Hell, I'd even pay half of what it costs to demolish it.

----------


## Strider

> Which movers buy houses? I'd be happy if they took mine for $1. Hell, I'd even pay half of what it costs to demolish it.



Wade's bought ours, I believe McCanns buys as well.
I imagine it would be way more complex with a split level though, if they can even do it. They chopped an attached garage off mine and moved it in two pieces, so I suppose anything is possible.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Where do these go? Spare house at a farm? Are people pouring new basements for them, or just slapping them down on a slab?

----------


## msommers

> Ya I can't even expect to breakeven. I will be lucky to take a 15% loss on it.



And the realtor fees, legal fees and potential penalties on a mortgage. Good times

----------


## ExtraSlow

A while back I figured I was burning $50k to move, bare minimum, between painting, cleaning, staging, movers and realtor. Some folks move every few years.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Yeah I figure I will lose 10% selling this year. Gf and I agreed wherever we buy needs to be good for ~20 years for us.

----------


## riander5

> And the realtor fees, legal fees and potential penalties on a mortgage. Good times



I have two units i'd sell if i could break even. Realtor did some calculations and was like 'Yeah you'll probably have to pay 30k after all fees to sell them". Which is basically all realtor fees. Fuck realtors... for selling condos they should never be used. A condo is like a commodity. For larger more unique or high ticket homes i can understand their usefulness

----------


## ExtraSlow

There are a lot of cheaper options than full service realtors. Each one makes sense in some situations. There isn't a one size fits all answer for that.

----------


## Disoblige

The question is mainly if you can afford to keep it and if you think the market will eventually get better, whether it is 5, 10, 15, 20 years. Most people who rent out don't want to, but it is better than taking a 20%+ loss.

----------


## pheoxs

> The question is mainly if you can afford to keep it and if you think the market will eventually get better, whether it is 5, 10, 15, 20 years. Most people who rent out don't want to, but it is better than taking a 20%+ loss.



Property yeah, but condo market they just keep building and building ... idk if itll ever really boom

----------


## killramos

> A while back I figured I was burning $50k to move, bare minimum, between painting, cleaning, staging, movers and realtor. Some folks move every few years.



I think thats a pretty realistic number for the amount of money set on fire by moving. There is always going to be something unexpected that will cost you money.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A big house or needing to paint both places or buying new furniture in one and you can get to $100k probably. I know one family that - no joke - moved on average every 14 months for over a decade. I think mostly it was an excuse to buy new furniture and stuff. They may have been on the lower end of my estimates, but the dollars they blew on that was astronomical over the years. They are not wealthy.

----------


## sabad66

> Yeah I figure I will lose 10% selling this year. Gf and I agreed wherever we buy needs to be good for ~20 years for us.



Stick with single family detached and you can't really go wrong.

----------


## ercchry

Wow, it really is getting wild... only one “normal” house for sale in woodbine/woodlands (handful of micro detached and attached, few estates) ...$525k, complete gut needed and it sides Anderson  :ROFL!:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Ontario mansions selling for big $$$

https://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/mobile/...rice-1.5316650

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Stick with single family detached and you can't really go wrong.



Thats all we are considering, and within 30 mins to downtown on transit too so more innerish communities.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Anyone else dreaming that prices will go so high in Vancouver and Toronto that they'll start moving to Calgary? I'll be looking to sell our 5 yr old detached home in Airdrie within a few months (moving to BC and renting for few years).

----------


## killramos

You think the kind of people driving up Vancouver and Toronto RE have anything resembling an interest in Airdrie?

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> You think the kind of people driving up Vancouver and Toronto RE have anything resembling an interest in Airdrie?



You think I HAD any interest in Airdrie? LOL...I really didn't end up here after growing up in Vancouver by choice you know. 

Forget I said Airdrie, pretend I said Calgary...I just saw Xtrema (?) post in another thread that lots of WFH'ers from Van and TO are eyeing Calgary.

Btw, I'd argue that Airdie is a better place to raise kids than Calgary...better schooling, less trouble to get into, easier to get around, less cars, less people, can buy more house with less money...it keeps growing though so that could change quick. In all seriousness, that's why we bought in Airdrie, never did end up having kids though so there's no real reason to stay here.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Looks like a great time to bail out of Calgary.

----------


## Buster

> Looks like a great time to bail out of Calgary.



maybe...but to go where? Only place I'm moving is to the States.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Looks like a great time to bail out of Calgary.



This is exactly why I want out now...I'm betting/hoping I can move back in a few years and buy a bigger house (and have our elderly parents live with us) for cheaper. I can't see this mini boom being sustainable.

- - - Updated - - -




> maybe...but to go where? Only place I'm moving is to the States.



So what's stopping you?

----------


## Buster

> So what's stopping you?



Mostly my wife's career at this point... I'm a supportive husband. I like Calgary though.

----------


## ercchry

> Looks like a great time to bail out of Calgary.



You paperhanded bitch  :ROFL!: 

I didn’t HODL through all this shit to sell at the first signs of a turnaround!!! Haha

----------


## SJW

> Mostly my wife's career at this point... I'm a supportive husband. I like Calgary though.



Get those renos done and I’ll buy your house.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I think I’m going to hold off on buying this year and see what happens. Don’t really feel like competing to find something.

----------


## killramos

Ahhh timing the market

----------


## Rocket1k78

> maybe...but to go where? Only place I'm moving is to the States.



Yeah id love to cash out too but i couldnt afford any other nicer city.




> I think I’m going to hold off on buying this year and see what happens. Don’t really feel like competing to find something.



Shits no joke right now, neighbors house just sold in less than 10 hours and competing offers again

----------


## bjstare

> Ahhh timing the market



While I generally take this standpoint, it is a somewhat more valid approach in this context. If a person is not under a strict timeline to buy, doing so during a time where there are frequent bidding wars within a price bracket isn't great timing. The market won't be this hot indefinitely, so why not wait a bit?

----------


## killramos

> While I generally take this standpoint, it is a somewhat more valid approach in this context. If a person is not under a strict timeline to buy, doing so during a time where there are frequent bidding wars within a price bracket isn't great timing. The market won't be this hot indefinitely, so why not wait a bit?



The market won’t be this hot forever. Unless it is.

Case in point. Ask Toronto and Vancouver.

----------


## Disoblige

Combined with low rates, do you think it could be that people who were planning to buy last year couldn't because of Covid and now deciding to do it this spring causing increased demand?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The market won’t be this hot forever. Unless it is.
> 
> Case in point. Ask Toronto and Vancouver.



I hear nobody wants to live in Calgary and everyone will have to sell if interest rates go up even 0.25%. So yeah, timing the market is easy.

----------


## Buster

> Combined with low rates, do you think it could be that people who were planning to buy last year couldn't because of Covid and now deciding to do it this spring causing increased demand?



When it comes to houses people are mostly retarded. Don't try to apply actual market dynamics to RE - that's a fools errand.

----------


## killramos

> Combined with low rates, do you think it could be that people who were planning to buy last year couldn't because of Covid and now deciding to do it this spring causing increased demand?



And people are tired of being locked up in their tiny ass apartments, people are spending the money usually spent on 15 dollar shots at stampede and their quarterly trip to Mexico on down payments instead.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> You paperhanded bitch 
> 
> I didnt HODL through all this shit to sell at the first signs of a turnaround!!! Haha



Haha damn right. 

I always said as soon as I can get more than I paid for my house in 2016 that I am out. Taking this paper somewhere else looks like a great option right about now.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> And people are tired of being locked up in their tiny ass apartments, people are spending the money usually spent on 15 dollar shots at stampede and their quarterly trip to Mexico on down payments instead.



Theres gotta be a major surge of people dropping their birdcages for the burb life. I couldnt imagine being quarantined with my wife in an apartment, i would probably jump off if i had kids in an apartment.

----------


## bjstare

> And people are tired of being locked up in their tiny ass apartments, people are spending the money usually spent on 15 dollar shots at stampede and their quarterly trip to Mexico on down payments instead.



So are you perhaps suggesting that the catalyst for the uptick in demand for detached homes in the "average" price bracket is driven by temporary circumstances (i.e. pandemic)? And they might eventually go back to spending their dollars on stampede and vacations?

Because I would agree. But I don't think that's a leading indicator that we'll be the next TO or Vancouver. Sure it's not impossible, but it's a long (long long) shot that happens to Calgary.

----------


## you&me

> So are you perhaps suggesting that the catalyst for the uptick in demand for detached homes in the "average" price bracket is driven by temporary circumstances (i.e. pandemic)? And they might eventually go back to spending their dollars on stampede and vacations?
> 
> Because I would agree. But I don't think that's a leading indicator that we'll be the next TO or Vancouver. Sure it's not impossible, but it's a long (long long) shot that happens to Calgary.



Agreed. Vancouver is an international haven for money laundering and Toronto is the epicentre of a G7 country... Calgary is neither and has a near-zero chance of becoming either. 

For a certain lifestyle, condo living can be great - you can walk to work, while being surrounded by shops and other amenities. When you're no longer taking advantage of that short commute because you're not going into the office and you can't use any of those shops and amenities because they're closed, it's easy to see how condo living could feel like a prison. And because a lot of people are stupid and short-sighted, they'll sell now and make a move to a house in the suburbs that won't jive with their lifestyle once things go back to normal and they'll either be stuck with a shitty commute with too much house, or they'll bite the bullet and do it all over again in reverse. 

I find it highly unlikely that the market dynamic and activity in that condo - suburban starter home market is an indication of a long term trend and sustainable.

----------


## killramos

> So are you perhaps suggesting that the catalyst for the uptick in demand for detached homes in the "average" price bracket is driven by temporary circumstances (i.e. pandemic)? And they might eventually go back to spending their dollars on stampede and vacations?
> 
> Because I would agree. But I don't think that's a leading indicator that we'll be the next TO or Vancouver. Sure it's not impossible, but it's a long (long long) shot that happens to Calgary.



I’d say my deep and thorough economic analysis is far from a strong basis for a someone to engage in a 6 figure leveraged RE investment strategy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My opinion is your primary residence should not be a part of your investment strategy at all.

----------


## killramos

> My opinion is your primary residence should not be a part of your investment strategy at all.



I think this puts us on the same page.

----------


## Xtrema

> Theres gotta be a major surge of people dropping their birdcages for the burb life. I couldnt imagine being quarantined with my wife in an apartment, i would probably jump off if i had kids in an apartment.



Yup, that's also came up in my conversation as well. The current housing "boom" in Calgary is basically 4 factors.

1) low rate got more people in
2) COVID is evacuating apartments in and around the core. There is nothing to do with everything closed. Apartments are small when you have to WFH. Risk of getting COVID is higher even if you go out for a walk.
3) More permanent WFH attracted people from BC and Toronto where nothing good is affordable with average wages out there.
4) nobody want to sell due to a) COVID and b) too shitty of an economy to upgrade to Aspen = low inventory.

Toronto is feeling the same heat... people are moving to the burbs.
https://torontosun.com/news/national...rban-area-poll

----------


## ercchry

“Rural” Ontario (ie. not Toronto) is exploding... blue mountain/collingwood area, insane... hell, even the fort Erie and other shithole (sarnia) south, south trash areas are booming. It’s wild. Makes Calgary look like a fantastic bargain

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I think this puts us on the same page.



For goddamed once. Although I'll bet we could find the same page at a flames game. Man I can't wait to get drunk at sporting events again. [/tangent]

----------


## finboy

> “Rural” Ontario (ie. not Toronto) is exploding... blue mountain/collingwood area, insane... hell, even the fort Erie and other shithole (sarnia) south, south trash areas are booming. It’s wild. Makes Calgary look like a fantastic bargain



Hey, if GVA/GTA folks want to drive my house up by a million I’m happy to roll out the welcome mat

----------


## Disoblige

Honestly if I wasn't thinking Vancouver or Toronto, why not Calgary? Better than Edmonton lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Honestly if I wasn't thinking Vancouver or Toronto, why not Calgary? Better than Edmonton lol.



Since 1888!

----------


## Xtrema

> Hey, if GVA/GTA folks want to drive my house up by a million I’m happy to roll out the welcome mat






Fight for WFH workforce relocation is on. WFH may devastate Calgary DT, but could also be a way out to attract people in due to 1/2 price real estate.

----------


## dirtsniffer

White collar outsourcing is going to suck

----------


## pheoxs

Saw one house on listing day, made a offer for asking but there was a 2nd competing offer. The next day I saw a separate house the same day it was listed, also already had an offer that night. Fuck this market.

----------


## Buster

> My opinion is your primary residence should not be a part of your investment strategy at all.



But your home equity should be considered an asset class.

----------


## tcon

From what Ive been seeing over the past 2 weeks of looking and adding to favorites on realtor.ca, once you get up above 650k the places sit for a little while, and 800k+ seems to be not moving at all

I do get a kick out of Calgary realestate though - it's like it doesnt matter the price, you still see the exact same houses 2 feet from neighbors on each side in those treeless ticky tacky subdivisions. You could take a picture of one @ 450k and another at 700k, you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I guess location really matters a lot to some people

----------


## 89coupe

> I have two units i'd sell if i could break even. Realtor did some calculations and was like 'Yeah you'll probably have to pay 30k after all fees to sell them". Which is basically all realtor fees. Fuck realtors... for selling condos they should never be used. A condo is like a commodity. For larger more unique or high ticket homes i can understand their usefulness



I always negotiate fees to help people out in tight situations.

Im not one of those greedy realtors, nor do I try and force a price fix. I show you real stats and tell you how it is. If you dont like what I present then I tell you good luck and move on.

Its not difficult to evaluate the market.

Do your homework and choose wisely.

----------


## 89coupe

I went from working in the O & G industry for 21 years to going into Real Estate. My industry Geophysics was dying and at one point I considered going back to school, but I was in a good spot financially and saw the potential to make as much or even more in real estate if I played my cards right. Best decision I ever made. Of course I have seen others try and fail miserably, it’s not an easy gig if you don’t have self motivation and a good network.

----------


## Type_S1

> I went from working in the O & G industry for 21 years to going into Real Estate. My industry Geophysics was dying and at one point I considered going back to school, but I was in a good spot financially and saw the potential to make as much or even more in real estate if I played my cards right. Best decision I ever made. Of course I have seen others try and fail miserably, its not an easy gig if you dont have self motivation and a good network.



So above you just mentioned it isnt hard to evaluate the market. This being said, can you summarize what value a realtor adds on both the buy side and the sell side? Like the real tangible value as to why realtors believe they deserve the commission structure as it is currently set?

----------


## killramos

1) the commission structure is what the market has decided their services are worth

2) hard to put a dollar value on never having to deal with the unwashed masses, to me that dollar amount is very high

3) People in general have poor taste, a savvy realtor can help with that

4) People have irrational attachment to their homes and are generally bad at seeing past the rose coloured glasses

5) Presumably have even a modicum of improved knowledge of market dynamics (unless you want to waste wayyyy too much of your time researching these things yourself exclusively).

... Connections you dont have blah blah you could keep going

Im no realtor and have next to no interest in being one. But it is always entertaining when people come in here on a high horse pretending they have what it takes to do a better job.

As always my recommendation to anyone is if you think someone makes too much money doing something you should go ahead and do it yourself and compete with them. Considering the average beyonder cant see far enough past their noses to think that salary workers get ripped off for not necessarily making an incremental dollar for each extra hour they work, somehow I have a hard time believing they can stomach a job that is 100% commission eat what you kill.

I think by and large its a pretty mediocre thankless job dealing with a lot of tire kickers and working a lot of shitty hours for questionable net income. Some guys kill it and do super well which is what gets peoples noses out of a joint, but Id say a huge proportion net near minimum wage if they break even at all.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Despite my rant about how my realtor priced my old house, I actually think he helped us a great deal to get the price we got.

On the selling side, it was our first time selling so we had no idea what we were doing. He walked through our whole house and told us what needed to fix (and how) and what needed to go, rearrangement the place so it looks bigger and more functional, helped us find contractors to fix/clean up the major things, etc.. Even got his landscapers to come and cleaned up the whole front and back yard free of charge. It was an inner city century old starter home, and borderline debatable that it's could be tear down project, so I was surprised at the efforts he was putting in. 

On the buying side, our realtor used to be a contractor himself and also reno/flip houses on the side, so he can tell the quality and cost of renovations. As we were touring different houses and debate between buying a newer renovated one and do some reno ourselves after, he was able to give us some good insights on time, cost, etc... even commented on the electrical and duct work. It was tremendously helpful.

We were overall happy with his service.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Sorry I can’t use the search button. 

Can somebody tell me what a fair rate for selling your house is? % on first $100k and there after? 

Thanks all

----------


## pheoxs

> Sorry I can’t use the search button. 
> 
> Can somebody tell me what a fair rate for selling your house is? % on first $100k and there after? 
> 
> Thanks all



7% first 100k then 3% after

----------


## BavarianBeast

Cheers

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's the "normal" rate and really a maximum. Some smart people are able to negotiate a different arrangement, particularly if your transaction is particularly appealing to the realtor for some reason.

----------


## pheoxs

> That's the "normal" rate and really a maximum. Some smart people are able to negotiate a different arrangement, particularly if your transaction is particularly appealing to the realtor for some reason.



Some people also increase the commission  :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Some people also increase the commission



That's probably pretty unique situations, but sure, I can see reasons to do that.

----------


## Rocket1k78

If anyone is selling anything 650k or less id absolutely be negotiating with the realtor on commissions, that market is nuts now, my neighbor just sold theirs in less than 12 hours with competing offers!

----------


## vengie

I paid 5% and 1.5% on my house sale in May 2020. That said it was my 4th and 5th transaction with the same realtor in 3 years...


The market is insane right now, good friend of mine sold his 1800sqft house (finished basement) for $560,000 ($10k over list) in less than 8 hours... Conditions lifted yesterday lol...
I hope they don't plan to move anytime soon...

In a "normal" market, $515k would have been a fair deal..

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> If anyone is selling anything 650k or less id absolutely be negotiating with the realtor on commissions, that market is nuts now, my neighbor just sold theirs in less than 12 hours with competing offers!



If the market is so hot, just jack up the price to offset the commission. 

Or better yet, sell it yourself? If the market is hot, the only problem is taking care of the paperwork yourself. Save yourself a good chunk of cash.

----------


## msommers

Exactly, skip the realtor all together. See if the market really cares about them right now and save yourself thousands

----------


## BavarianBeast

Robert Price will help ya out @ Bode Canada

----------


## Rocket1k78

> If the market is so hot, just jack up the price to offset the commission. 
> 
> Or better yet, sell it yourself? If the market is hot, the only problem is taking care of the paperwork yourself. Save yourself a good chunk of cash.



Its hot as long as your priced relatively fair, you gotta keep in mind these arent high priced homes so that extra 20-30k is a huge amount to tack onto a home that already is a bit over priced because of this frenzy. 

You could also sell yourself im sure but my neighbor was a realtor 10 years ago and they still used a company called Purple brick to sell their current house so its probably not as easy as it sounds or she was a shitty realtor or combo of both lol

----------


## ercchry

Reviewing Ontario properties (outside of GTA) right now that are coming in as high as 60% over list... wild times

----------


## Buster

> Reviewing Ontario properties (outside of GTA) right now that are coming in as high as 60% over list... wild times



It's basically the residential RE version of a short squeeze, isn't it?

People can't sell their homes to upgrade - too expensive, so supply is constrained. Then when something comes on the market it rockets due to s/d dynamics, and the cycle repeats. At least that is how I see it?

----------


## ercchry

> It's basically the residential RE version of a short squeeze, isn't it?
> 
> People can't sell their homes to upgrade - too expensive, so supply is constrained. Then when something comes on the market it rockets due to s/d dynamics, and the cycle repeats. At least that is how I see it?



Yup, basically

Ontario is pretty notorious at this point in intentionally listing low, creating an auction type environment, driving up offers. Made possible due to the lack of inventory vs buyers. 

But with what I’m seeing on the income side of things, I’m thinking this time it is due to a lot of people being trapped in their current homes due to not being able to qualify for a new loan, so less sales vs a large buying pool, which makes this current RE market even more alarming than our classic Van/TO bubbles. 

I don’t think the WFH, GTA exodus is large enough to really cause this sort of action alone. It’s province wide, just getting crazy

----------


## arcticcat522

> Yup, basically
> 
> Ontario is pretty notorious at this point in intentionally listing low, creating an auction type environment, driving up offers. Made possible due to the lack of inventory vs buyers. 
> 
> But with what I’m seeing on the income side of things, I’m thinking this time it is due to a lot of people being trapped in their current homes due to not being able to qualify for a new loan, so less sales vs a large buying pool, which makes this current RE market even more alarming than our classic Van/TO bubbles. 
> 
> I don’t think the WFH, GTA exodus is large enough to really cause this sort of action alone. It’s province wide, just getting crazy



So, is now the time to sell all the rentals. Buy back after the bubble bursts? In ON. Look into the crystal ball for me

----------


## ercchry

> So, is now the time to sell all the rentals. Buy back after the bubble bursts? In ON. Look into the crystal ball for me



Money is cheap; if RE pops the whole country is fucked, might as well be leveraged to the tits on the way out... at least that was the theme of the deals I saw today  :ROFL!: 

Industry professional... just picked up about $3m in rentals out there

----------


## Buster

> Money is cheap; *if RE pops* the whole country is fucked, might as well be leveraged to the tits on the way out... at least that was the theme of the deals I saw today 
> 
> Industry professional... just picked up about $3m in rentals out there

----------


## ExtraSlow

So slumlords should sell out? Or. Double. Down?

----------


## Buster

Being long RE right now is basically being long gov't bailouts of the RE market.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Being long RE right now is basically being long gov't bailouts of the RE market.



so schrewd. Gotcha.

----------


## pheoxs

I dont think Calgary RE will crash tbh. House prices have been more or less stagnant for ~6 years so a bump up in price even if its 5-10% isn't really much of a change. Van/Tor is fucked though given they've constantly just gone up and up with no rational. Unfortunately the BoC will likely dictate policy to look after those markets rather than rest of Canada.

----------


## BavarianBeast

How many showings/day is a good number in this market? We decided to price high (listed Friday)
) and have had 5 showings/requests so far. Don’t know if that’s hot or not. I guess all that matters is a good offer!

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> How many showings/day is a good number in this market? We decided to price high (listed Friday)
> ) and have had 5 showings/requests so far. Dont know if thats hot or not. I guess all that matters is a good offer!



We're going on the market as early as a week from now. Our block has 1 that's been selling for months, and our other neighbor just posted Friday, posted higher than the one on our block. They're still showing the house today....I think we're gonna price ours low just to get a lineup going and a bidding war. Opposite strategy of what they're doing...

We're in the <$500K market though, cheapest double front drive homes available and 4.5 yrs old, so should get lots of response, knock on wood.

----------


## Buster

Something is weird right now...sometimes houses in our neck of the woods have taken a year to sell. One just sold in two weeks at 95% asking, where I thought the asking was way too high.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I dont think Calgary RE will crash tbh. House prices have been more or less stagnant for ~6 years so a bump up in price even if its 5-10% isn't really much of a change. Van/Tor is fucked though given they've constantly just gone up and up with no rational. Unfortunately the BoC will likely dictate policy to look after those markets rather than rest of Canada.



Van/Tor is "fucked" if you are on the prospective buyer's side. Seems pretty fucking nice to be holding a few properties if its bought back in 2014 or earlier...

The opportunity cost and profit different if you bought in calgary vs vancouver/toronto in 2014 is huge

----------


## Buster

> Van/Tor is "fucked" if you are on the prospective buyer's side. Seems pretty fucking nice to be holding a few properties if its bought back in 2014 or earlier...
> 
> The opportunity cost and profit different if you bought in calgary vs vancouver/toronto in 2014 is huge



shoulda bought bitcoin

----------


## ExtraSlow

Back-testing your investment decisions is not a healthy hobby

----------


## vengie

> How many showings/day is a good number in this market? We decided to price high (listed Friday)
> ) and have had 5 showings/requests so far. Don’t know if that’s hot or not. I guess all that matters is a good offer!



I'd say 5 showings on your place so far is great, especially given the price bracket.

----------


## Darkane

> Back-testing your investment decisions is not a healthy hobby



Boy isnt that right. For mental health purposes, leave it in the past. 

Good insight ES.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

Im not saying "shoulda". I am just replying to the comment on how "fucked" RE is in Van/Toronto. Stating the fact the situation is good/bad only depending on whether you are a buyer or seller lol.

*edit*

but I do agree, TRY not back test your investment decisions. Coming from someone who mined crypto back in 2013 lol.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Question for you folks...our neighbor, who had their house posted on Friday night (for what I think is an inflated price), their house is now off realtor.ca when I checked this morning. I'm assuming they sold it either Sat or Sunday, my question is how long before we can see the sold price on my realtor's portal link?

I'd ask my realtor but he's super busy and he's not selling our house just yet....and Id ask our neighbor but we've never met them before lol

----------


## Euro_Trash

> I'd ask my realtor but he's super busy and he's not selling our house just yet



Complete fair question to ask him IMO, should take him all of 3 seconds.

----------


## sabad66

Yup just ask your realtor. You're going to paying them a lot of money when you sell, don't feel bad about it.

----------


## pheoxs

> Question for you folks...our neighbor, who had their house posted on Friday night (for what I think is an inflated price), their house is now off realtor.ca when I checked this morning. I'm assuming they sold it either Sat or Sunday, my question is how long before we can see the sold price on my realtor's portal link?
> 
> I'd ask my realtor but he's super busy and he's not selling our house just yet....and Id ask our neighbor but we've never met them before lol



Once conditions are released usually. The realtor can mark it conditionally sold to pull it off realtor so they stop getting inquiries. So give or take 10 days probably.

But yeah make your realtor work for the commission lol just ask them.

----------


## you&me

> Question for you folks...our neighbor, who had their house posted on Friday night (for what I think is an inflated price), their house is now off realtor.ca when I checked this morning. I'm assuming they sold it either Sat or Sunday, my question is how long before we can see the sold price on my realtor's portal link?
> 
> I'd ask my realtor but he's super busy and he's not selling our house just yet....and Id ask our neighbor but we've never met them before lol



I don't actually know if this is how it works w/ real estate, but I'd be encouraging my realtor to contact the selling agent 1) for pricing information, but more importantly 2) to let them know there's another comparable home coming to market so they could potentially re-engage with buyers that missed your neighbours home.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Thread bump....how's it been going lately (anyone buying/selling/looking)??

We just had our realtor come by with a couple photographers and they were saying that things are starting to pick up (more inventory, bad news)...our house should be on MLS by Thursday, just curious if things are still hot or if the pool of buyers have already mostly found what they're looking (in that case, real bad news for us).

I'm really hoping that at this point, more buyers aren't deciding to hold out for more selection coming?

----------


## pheoxs

> Thread bump....how's it been going lately (anyone buying/selling/looking)??
> 
> We just had our realtor come by with a couple photographers and they were saying that things are starting to pick up (more inventory, bad news)...our house should be on MLS by Thursday, just curious if things are still hot or if the pool of buyers have already mostly found what they're looking (in that case, real bad news for us).
> 
> I'm really hoping that at this point, more buyers aren't deciding to hold out for more selection coming?



Days on market is still averaging under a month for detached so still seems quite hot. Active listings is rising though, as it does every spring (still down a lot from last spring) so that could affect things but also soon we'll be close to people wanting possession when school is out so I'd guess things still stay pretty busy.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Days on market is still averaging under a month for detached so still seems quite hot. Active listings is rising though, as it does every spring (still down a lot from last spring) so that could affect things but also soon we'll be close to people wanting possession when school is out so I'd guess things still stay pretty busy.



My observation is that there are sticking point prices. I think inventory in the 400-650 or so are moving quick, but 700+ stays on the market for a while. Kind of to be expected, but there was a house we were very much considering which we thought was a good value proposition that is still on the market (actually has been for a very very long time) in spite of a 'wildfire' market.

Some 'funny stuff' happening too... (Vancouver/Toronto style), 

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...algary-varsity - Listed at $499, which is probably $100k less than market value for similar homes... essentially said make your offer until the end of the week and highest would get the house.

----------


## riander5

> My observation is that there are sticking point prices. I think inventory in the 400-650 or so are moving quick, but 700+ stays on the market for a while. Kind of to be expected, but there was a house we were very much considering which we thought was a good value proposition that is still on the market (actually has been for a very very long time) in spite of a 'wildfire' market.
> 
> Some 'funny stuff' happening too... (Vancouver/Toronto style), 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...algary-varsity - Listed at $499, which is probably $100k less than market value for similar homes... essentially said make your offer until the end of the week and highest would get the house.



I wonder what was paid for this slightly spritzed up piece of shit

----------


## Xtrema

> I wonder what was paid for this slightly spritzed up piece of shit



It's directly in from of the Shag with heavy stop and go traffic in front every morning. Not sure they can make any $ at $499.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...algary-varsity - Listed at $499, which is probably $100k less than market value for similar homes... essentially said make your offer until the end of the week and highest would get the house.



I can never understand why the first photo of any listing isnt the front of the house. It's the same with cars /vent

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I can never understand why the first photo of any listing isnt the front of the house. It's the same with cars /vent



The most important info in a house listing is the location, sqft, lot size and price tag. Pictures are just for window shoppers, essentially. I bet most homes sold in vancouver did not need pictures or even a personal visit (lol corrupt china officials).

----------


## prae

> My observation is that there are sticking point prices. I think inventory in the 400-650 or so are moving quick, but 700+ stays on the market for a while.



I've heard this as well but I can say anecdotally that's not been the case. My parents just listed a place in the high 700s and have had 10+ showings with multiple offers in the last 48hrs. And this is a place with a 35 year old kitchen, etc. Well kept— but original.

----------


## bjstare

> I can never understand why the first photo of any listing isnt the front of the house. It's the same with cars /vent



I agree with you, but in the case of this place I can certainly understand why they didn't - the curb appeal is utter dog shit.

----------


## Xtrema

> I agree with you, but in the case of this place I can certainly understand why they didn't - the curb appeal is utter dog shit.



This and all you see 30ft in front of you is the 15ft tall sound barrier to Shag.

----------


## Disoblige

> I can never understand why the first photo of any listing isnt the front of the house. It's the same with cars /vent



It's a lose-lose situation.

Any listing not using the front of the house as the first photo raises red flags for me and it makes me go find it and figure out why.
If you do post it as the first photo, people may skip your house altogether right off the bat.

So... yeah lol.

----------


## rc51

> I've heard this as well but I can say anecdotally that's not been the case. My parents just listed a place in the high 700s and have had 10+ showings with multiple offers in the last 48hrs. And this is a place with a 35 year old kitchen, etc. Well kept— but original.



I wish high 700s+ were stagnant. We're looking to build when returning to YYC. So far, 4 properties we got leads on in the $900K-$950K range have sold even before they hit the market.

----------


## Disoblige

> I've heard this as well but I can say anecdotally that's not been the case. My parents just listed a place in the high 700s and have had 10+ showings with multiple offers in the last 48hrs. And this is a place with a 35 year old kitchen, etc. Well kept— but original.



Yeah lol. There is a place in Mahogany in the 700-800 range who placed a FS sign up and it wasn't even listed yet. Then a day later it said SOLD. Lol!

----------


## mr2mike

Newer, small infill by my place sold. Ask was $989k. Highest I've seen yet in the area for these split lot infills.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Think my place would be 989? Shit I should sell.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

There’s a Duplex infill near me that was listed at $1.2 million, don’t think it’s sold yet.

----------


## mr2mike

> Think my place would be 989? Shit I should sell.



You got new flooring in the basement?
For sure!  :Wink:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Frankly this place with all new floors and a complete repaint would look amazing. But after how much I paid a reputable professional beyond painter to do a partial paint last time, I assume the whole place would be $25k. Floors probably nearly as much. Seems like a lot of money. 

@jordan
_lotoski want to just swap my place for the Prestwick one? Throw in a ride-along in your sick whip...

----------


## mr2mike

My thoughts on why the government hasn't stepped in to cool this real estate market is that they want speculative buying. They want flippers because they get tax on every short transaction.
Real estate is something like Canada's 3rd largest industry. Hilarious you can prop a country up on that.

----------


## Xtrema

> Real estate is something like Canada's 3rd largest industry. Hilarious you can prop a country up on that.



Learning from China. 30% GDP is people buying 2nd and 3rd houses.

----------


## Buster

> My thoughts on why the government hasn't stepped in to cool this real estate market is that they want speculative buying. They want flippers because they get tax on every short transaction.
> Real estate is something like Canada's 3rd largest industry. Hilarious you can prop a country up on that.



IT can't. It all comes down eventually.

----------


## mr2mike

> Learning from China. 30% GDP is people buying 2nd and 3rd houses.



Didn't China then change the rules so then couples were getting divorced on paper so they had 2 primary residences and avoiding the tax?
Or is that another country like Japan? I forget but definitely an Asian country.

----------


## prae

> Think my place would be 989? Shit I should sell.



sure sign of an imbalanced market. I have a friend that is contemplating selling one of his houses and quote "living in his trailer parked at his in-laws house". With two kids under four. LOL

----------


## ExtraSlow

> sure sign of an imbalanced market. I have a friend that is contemplating selling one of his houses and quote "living in his trailer parked at his in-laws house". With two kids under four. LOL



If you could legit pull out an extra 200k from your house, it's a good idea. But if you just roll that into another similarly inflated house, then you are losing.

----------


## Xtrema

> Didn't China then change the rules so then couples were getting divorced on paper so they had 2 primary residences and avoiding the tax?
> Or is that another country like Japan? I forget but definitely an Asian country.



Yup. Certain cities that's way too hot did start to crack down. But 2nd tier is still fair game.

And that's with mortgages at 50-70% minimum downs.

----------


## schurchill39

Friends of ours listed their house last year at this time for mid 500's and it was on the market for 2 months with only a couple of showings (COVID definitely played a role in this I am sure). This year they listed for "significantly more" (my guess is they were just above $600k but still need to verify that) and it was sold in under 48 hours for asking price. They listed last Thursday and had 11 showings between Friday and Saturday morning then Saturday afternoon the second showing gave them the first of 3 offers. 

Next year we want to move out to Okotoks when our oldest is closer to kindergarten age but with stories like this it really makes us wonder if we should be looking at doing it this year.

EDIT: The house they sold was in Cranston.

----------


## riander5

> Newer, small infill by my place sold. Ask was $989k. Highest I've seen yet in the area for these split lot infills.



Where bro where

----------


## Tik-Tok

I think my neighbor is getting ready to sell to take advantage of these prices. I've never been closer to buying another house. 10,000sq.ft pie lot.  :Drool:

----------


## you&me

> I think my neighbor is getting ready to sell to take advantage of these prices. I've never been closer to buying another house. 10,000sq.ft pie lot.



Dewit. More space is better.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Dewit. More space is better.



The house is shit though. It would make an awesome infill but I can't afford that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Always a good time to buy.

----------


## bjstare

Always a good time to sell.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Always a good time to hodl.

----------


## bjstare

Not sure if there's a better place to post it, but this place seems as good as any. The most Aspen of Aspen homes is up for sale:

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-aspen-woods

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thats basically 
@nzwasp
 house.

----------


## ercchry

That’s a lot of red knobs!

----------


## Xtrema

> Not sure if there's a better place to post it, but this place seems as good as any. The most Aspen of Aspen homes is up for sale:
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-aspen-woods



You know it's not staged because of that hobo Dell PC and 2010 LCD monitor.

----------


## killramos

Good way to value a home. A million a red knob.

Edit: didnt notice the bbq red knobs, my valuation model is clearly off

----------


## sabad66

No wonder RE is in Canada is on a tear:
https://globalnews.ca/news/7720628/h...a-money-china/

----------


## Xtrema

> No wonder RE is in Canada is on a tear:
> https://globalnews.ca/news/7720628/h...a-money-china/



No, that's just all Hongers that still got BNO/HKID that got $1500CAD a piece of pandemic $.  :Big Grin: 

NVM. thats only transaction over $10k

That said, my cousin is coming back after graduating from UC in the 90s. He will be brining in roughly $2M, $1.5M of it is real estate sale. So that article is spot on. No wonder HK gov had to stop early withdrawl of their pension.

----------


## suntan

> My observation is that there are sticking point prices. I think inventory in the 400-650 or so are moving quick, but 700+ stays on the market for a while. Kind of to be expected, but there was a house we were very much considering which we thought was a good value proposition that is still on the market (actually has been for a very very long time) in spite of a 'wildfire' market.
> 
> Some 'funny stuff' happening too... (Vancouver/Toronto style), 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...algary-varsity - Listed at $499, which is probably $100k less than market value for similar homes... essentially said make your offer until the end of the week and highest would get the house.



And now CS. Honestly I'd take a noise wall over a house across the street. Unless I could see ES changing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Goddammit which one of you fuckers lives across the street from me and watches me change?

----------


## Buster

Just a reminder that there are $3.5MM condos for sale in _mahogany_.

https://ca.prospects.com:4443/prospe...540c568ad4f6ff

----------


## Disoblige

> Just a reminder that there are $3.5MM condos for sale in _mahogany_.
> 
> https://ca.prospects.com:4443/prospe...540c568ad4f6ff



No one is dumb enough to buy that. Bet it stays unsold for rest of this year easy.

----------


## beyond_ban

> Just a reminder that there are $3.5MM condos for sale in _mahogany_.
> 
> https://ca.prospects.com:4443/prospe...540c568ad4f6ff



I toured that complex and unit with the developer, and while pretty impressive, i couldn't help but wonder who is dropping that loot to look at a man made lake in the deep south.

----------


## mr2mike

> Goddammit which one of you fuckers lives across the street from me and watches me change?



They've been making money off you for years. 
Wait for a "what have you been drinking" post and then run up and hit record then post to website.

----------


## killramos

> Just a reminder that there are $3.5MM condos for sale in _mahogany_.
> 
> https://ca.prospects.com:4443/prospe...540c568ad4f6ff



Mahogany... is that some new Manhattan borough?

----------


## bjstare

> Just a reminder that there are $3.5MM condos for sale in _mahogany_.
> 
> https://ca.prospects.com:4443/prospe...540c568ad4f6ff



TBH, I'm surprised condos in that price range (and way higher) sell anywhere in Calgary. Seems insane to me.

----------


## ercchry

If you’re the head of something important at the hospital, are never home... always on call... a condo vs home makes sense, close to work makes sense... if ya got it, live well... why not? Can even poop on gold toilets at the local steakhouse  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> If you’re the head of something important at the hospital, are never home... always on call... a condo vs home makes sense, close to work makes sense... if ya got it, live well... why not? Can even poop on gold toilets at the local steakhouse



Sounds like a good candidate to live in a hotel and own a place in Kelowna to me.

----------


## ercchry

> Sounds like a good candidate to live in a hotel and own a place in Kelowna to me.



The Marriott? Nah, maybe if there was a luxury chain down there... only thing the dirty SE is missing really, a ritz Carlton  :ROFL!:

----------


## Xtrema

> TBH, I'm surprised condos in that price range (and way higher) sell anywhere in Calgary. Seems insane to me.



Red knobs per million ratio is better than that Aspen castle?

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you are rich enough, finding the "best value" for your many properties is pretty low on the priority list.

----------


## beyond_ban

That's not a condo.

https://www.royallepage.ca/en/proper...4/mlsa1015644/

That's a condo.

----------


## Buster

> That's not a condo.
> 
> https://www.royallepage.ca/en/proper...4/mlsa1015644/
> 
> That's a condo.



 
@JordanLotoski
, who buys something like this?

Are they looking for security basically? Because at that number, I assume you can pay people to handle the hassles of owning an actual house (maintenance, and lawn etc).

----------


## killramos

People who want to pretend like they live in a real city?

----------


## SkiBum5.0

I was in Mahogany meeting someone last week and I thought they are getting very close to what the really good master-planned communities in TX such as Cinco Ranch, and the Woodlands have. Family oriented amenities (lakes, parks, grocery, hospital) while still being close enough to downtown for commuting. That area around Analog also has a very “City Center” feel about it for those who have been to Houston. https://citycentrehouston.com/

When City Center was built, people said the same thing about it - “who would live there?” Now it’s an in demand, residential and commercial location.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Agree that the City Center development in Houston does have a pretty nice mix of office/commercial stuff, I've had a few meetings there.

----------


## killramos

How do you define “close enough”? Like in comparison to airdrie or okatoks?

I would kill myself if I had to make that drive twice a day every day forever.

Mahogany is fine if you don’t have to work downtown, if you can get over the whole cookie cutter monotonous suburban lifestyle thing. Commute and the suburban thing are both deal breakers in my books I don’t care how cheap it is.

----------


## pheoxs

> That's not a condo.
> 
> https://www.royallepage.ca/en/proper...4/mlsa1015644/
> 
> That's a condo.



My guess with something like that is you're paying for the views and the prestige. For someone that doesn't want to drive/commute to downtown it'd be ideal, the space of a house, better views, and can low key flex on people and just point to your place at any point walking along the river. I bet most people would take that patio over a backyard anyday. That being said... 8 million is way too much for that.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

I find it hilarious they mention the gym, as if the owner themselves would ever go to a shared gym.

----------


## bjstare

> My guess with something like that is you're paying for the views and the prestige. For someone that doesn't want to drive/commute to downtown it'd be ideal, the space of a house, better views, and can low key flex on people and just point to your place at any point walking along the river. I bet most people would take that patio over a backyard anyday. That being said... 8 million is way too much for that.



But then why not just live in Mount Royal? Sure you have to get in your car for 5 min to get to work, but literally everything else about it is better. Maybe Buster was on to something with the security thing? More secure than other condos since there's a concierge guy at the front to prevent people from tailgating to get inside. idk. It's an astronomical amount of money and op cost (look at those condo fees) for a place like that, in a location that has more vagrants than anywhere outside east village.

----------


## ercchry

> @JordanLotoski
> , who buys something like this?
> 
> Are they looking for security basically? Because at that number, I assume you can pay people to handle the hassles of owning an actual house (maintenance, and lawn etc).



In my experience, old bitter rich guys; mainly as a “fuck you” to the leeches they call family, gonna burn it all and leave them nothing!  :ROFL!: 

But for real; overwhelming anecdotal evidence of this, including one that sold a $4m TO detached home and RENTED a $8k/month condo. Why? Cause he could do it with the proceeds till he died.

Oh, and another one: 100% cause it’s less suspicious to fuck hookers in a condo than a detached house with nosy neighbours. True story  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I fyou like to travel, condo is so much less hassle than a detached house, even if you outsource all the lawn/snow stuff. Condos like that are a good example of people exchanging money for time.

----------


## killramos

> I fyou like to travel, condo is so much less hassle than a detached house, even if you outsource all the lawn/snow stuff. Condos like that are a good example of people exchanging money for time.



But to Busters point. If you are spending that kind of money you aren’t doing any home maintenance yourself anyway.

----------


## pheoxs

> But then why not just live in Mount Royal? Sure you have to get in your car for 5 min to get to work, but literally everything else about it is better. Maybe Buster was on to something with the security thing? More secure than other condos since there's a concierge guy at the front to prevent people from tailgating to get inside. idk. It's an astronomical amount of money and op cost (look at those condo fees) for a place like that, in a location that has more vagrants than anywhere outside east village.



That goes back to prestige. You take someone out to the River cafe, having the Chefs tasting menu sitting on the patio and chatting about where you live and you just point over and say see that building? The entire penthouse is mine, want to go check out the view from there? Versus, yeah I live in Mount Royal surrounded by all the other mansions we have to drive by to get to my place. 

It's just a different level of flex. I walk through Mount royal a lot and while you have some breathtaking properties but you still either look at trees or at your neighbors. Maybe you're on a slight incine and can see over the trees and a bit of downtown but otherwise that's most of your view. Versus hey I have arguably the best view in downtown. I think its just different priorities, especially if its a single/couple versus family with kids. Raising a family in that condo would be dumb.

----------


## suntan

> In my experience, old bitter rich guys; mainly as a “fuck you” to the leeches they call family, gonna burn it all and leave them nothing! 
> 
> But for real; overwhelming anecdotal evidence of this, including one that sold a $4m TO detached home and RENTED a $8k/month condo. Why? Cause he could do it with the proceeds till he died.
> 
> Oh, and another one: 100% cause it’s less suspicious to fuck hookers in a condo than a detached house with nosy neighbours. True story



Jesus, I thought the International Hotel was good enough.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Clearly there's a market for that kind of condo, and honestly, I can totally see myself living in one if I was a rich asshole. Mount Royal does not appeal to me at all. But I guess there's a market for that too. Individual preferences are like that, rarely wrong, just individual.

----------


## suntan

> That goes back to prestige. You take someone out to the River cafe, having the Chefs tasting menu sitting on the patio and chatting about where you live and you just point over and say see that building? The entire penthouse is mine, want to go check out the view from there? Versus, yeah I live in Mount Royal surrounded by all the other mansions we have to drive by to get to my place. 
> 
> It's just a different level of flex. I walk through Mount royal a lot and while you have some breathtaking properties but you still either look at trees or at your neighbors. Maybe you're on a slight incine and can see over the trees and a bit of downtown but otherwise that's most of your view. Versus hey I have arguably the best view in downtown. I think its just different priorities, especially if its a single/couple versus family with kids. Raising a family in that condo would be dumb.



I'll take the trees, privacy and the private pool house.

Also just LOL at not having a jeeves drive you everywhere.

There's a house in LMR with a really nice garden that I used to walk by. I ended talking to the son of the owner, he had just passed away and they were going to list the house for $800K. I should've bought it.

----------


## killramos

So what I’m hearing. You buy that condo because you are a douche.

If I wanted to own a place just for the point of flexing, it sure as hell wouldn’t be in Calgary.

----------


## Buster

> Clearly there's a market for that kind of condo, and honestly, I can totally see myself living in one if I was a rich asshole. Mount Royal does not appeal to me at all. But I guess there's a market for that too. Individual preferences are like that, rarely wrong, just individual.



There are no right or wrong preferences. There is only market price. We shall see.

Woodlands has all of those head offices to generate it's own GDP the size of a small nation. Mahogany just as the hospital I think.

- - - Updated - - -




> People who want to pretend like they live in a real *country*?



FTFY

----------


## Tik-Tok

> So what I’m hearing. You buy that condo because you are a douche.
> 
> If I wanted to own a place just for the point of flexing, it sure as hell wouldn’t be in Calgary.



You buy a condo for your long term mistress.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> @JordanLotoski
> , who buys something like this?
> 
> Are they looking for security basically? Because at that number, I assume you can pay people to handle the hassles of owning an actual house (maintenance, and lawn etc).



Nobody, that's a seller who is dreaming of 150 oil prices

----------


## tha_bandit

> Nobody, that's a seller who is dreaming of 150 oil prices



 :Clap:

----------


## Buster

> Nobody, that's a seller who is dreaming of 150 oil prices



Can't wait to see what it finally sells for when they capitulate.

----------


## msommers

Wonder if they'd trade for an 01 Celica GTS

----------


## beyond_ban

> Wonder if they'd trade for an 01 Celica GTS



Only if you let them test drive it.

----------


## mr2mike

Calgary Herald really pisses me off. Just call it Real Estate advertising and put it at the exit to grocery store FFS.
They're 90% RE pump pieces disguised as some sort of city redo news article. Druh would be proud. I'm sure he's on her donations list. 

https://calgaryherald.com/life/homes...is-on-the-rise

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Calgary Herald really pisses me off. Just call it Real Estate advertising and put it at the exit to grocery store FFS.
> They're 90% RE pump pieces disguised as some sort of city redo news article. Druh would be proud. I'm sure he's on her donations list. 
> 
> https://calgaryherald.com/life/homes...is-on-the-rise



Me and my wife were in one of those articles before haha...some people would ask me, well did the builder even pay you for it? Like fuck off, we were just happy to be in the paper and have it as a momento to look back one day. Who cares whether they paid us or not.

----------


## Disoblige

> Wonder if they'd trade for an 01 Celica GTS



MikeAg LOLOLOL.

Not even sure if it is GTS man. Just regular.

----------


## msommers

I wonder if there is any hope for the condo market now

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Is it the closest master-planned ish neighborhood to Quarry Park? Got a couple big offices there. 
@BuZz
killRamos, I remember making all those points you made so understand the drive to be close to the city. I have the exact opposite tastes. Ill take the commute over neighbours.

----------


## Disoblige

> I wonder if there is any hope for the condo market now



Where though? Downtown?
I don't see how.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Condo market in Calgary, aside from a few niche places, will drag for years. Need employment growth to change that, and I think you are looking 5-10 years out for that. Can't see another driver.
If you are cash flow negative, or just breaking even, maybe just sell and buy an ETF with the money.

----------


## suntan

Apparently this is the first time in decades (maybe ever?) that Calgary's rental market is "balanced". 6% vacancy is considered balanced.

----------


## msommers

> Where though? Downtown?
> I don't see how.






> Condo market in Calgary, aside from a few niche places, will drag for years. Need employment growth to change that, and I think you are looking 5-10 years out for that. Can't see another driver.
> If you are cash flow negative, or just breaking even, maybe just sell and buy an ETF with the money.



Just outside downtown. Apparently the unit above me is going up for sale which will be a good indicator for movement and price, mainly how much would I lose on the sale haha

----------


## Buster

> Condo market in Calgary, aside from a few niche places, will drag for years. Need employment growth to change that, and I think you are looking 5-10 years out for that. Can't see another driver.
> If you are cash flow negative, or just breaking even, maybe just sell and buy an ETF with the money.



You're either going to take the hit on cash flow or capital depreciation. No escape!

----------


## Xtrema

> Condo market in Calgary, aside from a few niche places, will drag for years. Need employment growth to change that, and I think you are looking 5-10 years out for that. Can't see another driver.
> If you are cash flow negative, or just breaking even, maybe just sell and buy an ETF with the money.



May be speculation will chase more people out of GTA and GVA into Calgary.

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/semi-deta...king-1.5362621

----------


## ExtraSlow

I wouldn't make investment decisions based on that hope. But then again, I wouldn't buy lure investment property anyway.

----------


## jwslam

> I can never understand why the first photo of any listing isnt the front of the house. It's the same with cars /vent



A realtor friend told me that if the first photo is not the outside, it's against their listing policies (not sure who) and it can be reported...

----------


## jwslam

Listed my $400-$500k range starter home in a burb community.

24hrs online; 17 showings booked. Looks like I won't make it to the weekend.
The first guy that saw it came in $20k over list but only gave me 4 hours to accept; would've considered it he came in zero conditions  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> Listed my $400-$500k range starter home in a burb community.
> 
> 24hrs online; 17 showings booked. Looks like I won't make it to the weekend.
> The first guy that saw it came in $20k over list but only gave me 4 hours to accept; would've considered it he came in zero conditions



Any regrets listing it at that price then? Why not list it a bit higher? Or you prefer bidding war? Genuinely curious.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I wish I could short my house.

----------


## jwslam

> Any regrets listing it at that price then? Why not list it a bit higher? Or you prefer bidding war? Genuinely curious.



Realtor and I did our own separate research. Agreed to the same price. Didn't expect that much heat to be honest.

I'll miss the place for sure but lifestyle changes means there's low chance I'd ever live there again. No regrets on listing, I'm not interested in being more of a landlord than I already am.
Besides, I'm not able to rent the place to cover my monthly fixed costs  :Wink: 

If I were truly thinking bidding war I'd have listed lower.

I bought in the peak of 2014 and if all goes well I'd walk out break even.

----------


## suntan

That was a rental? Good for you for getting rid of it.

BIL sold his rental unit a few weeks ago. The bottom suite was empty for over a year and the top suite tenant left in January. He was hurting big time from it.

----------


## killramos

> I wish I could short my house.



Is that basically what selling your house to someone with a really long possession date is?

----------


## ExtraSlow

swelling rentals right now seems very very smart. Even at a small loss.

----------


## suntan

> swelling rentals right now seems very very smart. Even at a small loss.



Pretty much, people with even new units are struggling to get tenants, even though tenants are leaving shitholes like crazy.

----------


## ercchry

If Ontario could stop bidding homes up over 60% over list, that would be greaaaattt... my emails are so much longer than they use to be  :ROFL!:

----------


## jwslam

> That was a rental? Good for you for getting rid of it.
> 
> BIL sold his rental unit a few weeks ago. The bottom suite was empty for over a year and the top suite tenant left in January. He was hurting big time from it.



Was primary. Bought new primary.
No interest in converting old primary into rental.

All the other landlords I've been talking to are getting tonnes of interest.
Tire kickers though. Like 1/15 of showings come back with applications.

----------


## suntan

> Was primary. Bought new primary.
> No interest in converting old primary into rental.
> 
> All the other landlords I've been talking to are getting tonnes of interest.
> Tire kickers though. Like 1/15 of showings come back with applications.



Yeah lots of people want to move somewhere nicer now that there's a huge supply glut.

BIL's duplex was a total piece of shit. God that thing was soul sucking inside.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

Bidding wars is happening in Calgary already. You guys might be selling too soon. Dont hodl during the hell and sell before you can profit lol.

----------


## Disoblige

> Bidding wars is happening in Calgary already. You guys might be selling too soon. Dont hodl during the hell and sell before you can profit lol.



That is a good point. No different than stocks. People bagholding for years and then sell at the first opportunity.

I am gonna wait until 2023 if I can at least.

----------


## pheoxs

> Bidding wars is happening in Calgary already. You guys might be selling too soon. Dont hodl during the hell and sell before you can profit lol.



If you look at the year over year stats things look pretty crazy. Detached sales for April are up 300% over 2020 but then you also have to remember this was the height of the scary part of the pandemic last year so sales dropped to almost nothing.

I'm curious how much that skew of statistics because of last years low numbers will affect the momentum of the market. Hearing sales up 300% over last year sounds insane but saying sales are up 42% over 2019 is less exciting.

----------


## ercchry

Depends what you’re doing I guess.... gotta get that 3000sqft aspen house when it’s still on sale  :ROFL!:

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> If you look at the year over year stats things look pretty crazy. Detached sales for April are up 300% over 2020 but then you also have to remember this was the height of the scary part of the pandemic last year so sales dropped to almost nothing.
> 
> I'm curious how much that skew of statistics because of last years low numbers will affect the momentum of the market. Hearing sales up 300% over last year sounds insane but saying sales are up 42% over 2019 is less exciting.



I think this is just the start. With bidding wars with CASH purchases above asking. And this is happening all around the globe (not just Vancouver/Toronto). 

I started this thread in view of long term/future. Seems like future hit much faster than anticipated lol. Fuck. Im priced out again  :Frown:

----------


## Buster

Half the country thinks the housing industry should be core to the country's economy and the UP UP UP is healthy. The other half thinks they are "priced out". 

comedy

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Half the country thinks the housing industry should be core to the country's economy and the UP UP UP is healthy. The other half thinks they are "priced out". 
> 
> comedy



Thinks? bro, lol.

----------


## Buster

> Thinks? bro, lol.



I feel for you. Houses are an expense - and creating a situation with rising expenses is hardly good for people.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I feel for you. Houses are an expense - and creating a situation with rising expenses is hardly good for people.



Im just saying priced out of market is a fact and not a "thought" lol. Its a fact that home ownership has gotten a lot tougher due to pricing (increased), salary (flat, decreased, jobloss etc), Mortgage qualification difficulties (increased), etc. 

Bro, you seem to be living in a bubble or high on something good.

----------


## killramos

There are still lots of inexpensive homes for sale in Calgary if you are “priced out”.

You just need to let go of the ego wrt what kind of place and location you deserve

----------


## Disoblige

> There are still lots of inexpensive homes for sale in Calgary if you are “priced out”.
> 
> You just need to let go of the ego wrt what kind of place and location you deserve



Or be truthful to yourself Aspen was never in the running all along  :Cry:

----------


## bjstare

> There are still lots of inexpensive homes for sale in Calgary if you are “priced out”.
> 
> You just need to let go of the ego wrt what kind of place and location you deserve




Or just... make more money.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People think they "deserve" a certain number of square feet, and granite countertops, in a certain area of town. It's weird.

----------


## jwslam

> Depends what you’re doing I guess.... gotta get that 3000sqft aspen house when it’s still on sale



3000sqft? You live in the carriage house with the help?

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> There are still lots of inexpensive homes for sale in Calgary if you are priced out.
> 
> You just need to let go of the ego wrt what kind of place and location you deserve



Calgary is just starting to pick up again. Im speaking globally. Look at vancouver/hk/toronto? Average piece of shit place in these cities costs millions lol.

----------


## ercchry

> 3000sqft? You live in the carriage house with the help?



Bungalow... walkout, living tall is for the poors

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Bungalow... walkout, living tall is for the poors



Can confirm

----------


## killramos

> Calgary is just starting to pick up again. Im speaking globally. Look at vancouver/hk/toronto? Average piece of shit place in these cities costs millions lol.



Sounds like you arent in the market for those places then.

I was looking at beach houses in Malibu the other day. Outrageous prices. So unaffordable.

Or maybe Im just not the target buyer? Nahhh must be the evil monetary rat bastards keeping me down.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Sounds like you aren’t in the market for those places then.
> 
> I was looking at beach houses in Malibu the other day. Outrageous prices. So unaffordable.
> 
> Or maybe I’m just not the target buyer? Nahhh must be the evil monetary rat bastards keeping me down.



Lol k

----------


## riander5

> Condo market in Calgary, aside from a few niche places, will drag for years. Need employment growth to change that, and I think you are looking 5-10 years out for that. Can't see another driver.
> If you are cash flow negative, or just breaking even, maybe just sell and buy an ETF with the money.



Im cash flow negative on a few units at this point, but my thought process is this - it would cost me say 100k over 18-20 years out of my own pocket, to have 700-800k in assets. Maybe its a stupid way of looking at things, but its just diversifying my investments.

Now if I could go back and never buy them would I do that? God damn right I wouldn't

- - - Updated - - -




> Was primary. Bought new primary.
> No interest in converting old primary into rental.
> 
> All the other landlords I've been talking to are getting tonnes of interest.
> Tire kickers though. Like 1/15 of showings come back with applications.



Just rented out my one condo which is definitely on the more expensive end of the $/sqft but has a huge balcony. Took me 30 showings to find someone. Half of the idiots never looked at the floorplan or pictures and when they got there realized is was nothing like what they wanted.

----------


## suntan

> Bidding wars is happening in Calgary already. You guys might be selling too soon. Dont hodl during the hell and sell before you can profit lol.



Problem is I still need to live somewhere, so then I'm on the other side having to murder potential buyers.

----------


## Manhattan

> People think they "deserve" a certain number of square feet, and granite countertops, in a certain area of town. It's weird.



This. It's not really weird though. People want to feel rich. There's a ridiculous number of mini-Mcmansions on the newer outer edges of the city. Combine that with the degenerate "investing" tendencies/lack of financial literacy of the unwashed masses along with nearly free cost of borrowing and you get prices bid up very quickly.

----------


## suntan

> This. It's not really weird though. People want to feel rich. There's a ridiculous number of mini-Mcmansions on the newer outer edges of the city. Combine that with the degenerate "investing" tendencies/lack of financial literacy of the unwashed masses along with nearly free cost of borrowing and you get prices bid up very quickly.



The big houses only belong in Mount Royal.

----------


## killramos

> The big houses only belong in Mount Royal.



You mean Montreal

----------


## ercchry

> You mean Montreal



Having RE prices linked to easily bribed port officials is a way more stable way to maintain prices than linking it to O&G  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Stability is very important.

----------


## Buster

> Im just saying priced out of market is a fact and not a "thought" lol. Its a fact that home ownership has gotten a lot tougher due to pricing (increased), salary (flat, decreased, jobloss etc), Mortgage qualification difficulties (increased), etc. 
> 
> Bro, you seem to be living in a bubble or high on something good.



I'm just saying that high RE prices are bad for the citizenry, not good.

----------


## pheoxs

Are things slowing a bit?

Detached Sales in March were 1,866 houses. April is 432 so far ... prorated that is on pace for ~1,650 this month which is less than last.

Detached new listings in March were 2,612 houses. April so far is 719 so far .... prorated that is on pace for 2,700 a slight increase

Though days on market has dropped to 22 days from 29 in March so maybe good deals are moving fast but more people are getting greedy and asking too high?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Problem is I still need to live somewhere, so then I'm on the other side having to murder potential buyers.



Rent. Then buy in two years.

----------


## Disoblige

> Rent. Then buy in two years.



At peak bubble.

----------


## Rocket1k78

I dont get lucky often but with my houses its been great. I bought my first 2 houses pre boom which i still own/rent, bought my last house in 09 after the crash, bought my new house last year mid covid and then i wasnt sure what to do with the house i lived in because the market was so shitty so i carried it and did some renos. Hoping to list within a week so im hoping i get some of this bidding war, its only worth 500 so it should be in the ideal price range i hope.

- - - Updated - - -




> Sounds like you aren’t in the market for those places then.



Sounds about right lol I think this was the same guy that popped in the acreage thread saying he was triggered because i was saying 2 acres wasnt as big as you'd think

----------


## killramos

> I dont get lucky often but with my houses its been great. I bought my first 2 houses pre boom which i still own/rent, bought my last house in 09 after the crash, bought my new house last year mid covid and then i wasnt sure what to do with the house i lived in because the market was so shitty so i carried it and did some renos. Hoping to list within a week so im hoping i get some of this bidding war, its only worth 500 so it should be in the ideal price range i hope.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right lol I think this was the same guy that popped in the acreage thread saying he was triggered because i was saying 2 acres wasnt as big as you'd think



Spoiled Canadians with their lot sizes and million dollar shitholes. They should take a page out of Asia’s book!

----------


## pheoxs

Any recommendations for a lawyer for purchasing a condo? Friend is considering private sale of buying the condo they currently live in. Downtown if that matters but guessing its all virtual nowadays.

----------


## killramos

Legal services are essential.

----------


## ercchry

Legal will be in person, basically the only way lenders can get a wet signature these days... plus confirmation of identity

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't let a lawyer buy your condo. Sell to a real human instead.

----------


## pheoxs

Coo, good to know. Then hopefully something central ish so they don't have to go across the city.

----------


## mr2mike

> Are things slowing a bit?
> 
> Detached Sales in March were 1,866 houses. April is 432 so far ... prorated that is on pace for ~1,650 this month which is less than last.
> 
> Detached new listings in March were 2,612 houses. April so far is 719 so far .... prorated that is on pace for 2,700 a slight increase
> 
> Though days on market has dropped to 22 days from 29 in March so maybe good deals are moving fast but more people are getting greedy and asking too high?



Consider people are now listing are on the market and not in it.
Also consider the shit locations people are trying to offload at a premium. 
Like busy street houses, issues with house itself, etc.
The good areas have very little for sale.

----------


## sabad66

> Coo, good to know. Then hopefully something central ish so they don't have to go across the city.



Charles Hotzel on centre street North is on the cheaper end. Or at least they were back in December 2018.

If it’s a simple situation no need to pay for an expensive lawyer IMO.

----------


## suntan

> Rent. Then buy in two years.



Great, now I have to find another reason to murder people.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Great, now I have to find another reason to murder people.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I dont get lucky often but with my houses its been great. I bought my first 2 houses pre boom which i still own/rent, bought my last house in 09 after the crash, bought my new house last year mid covid and then i wasnt sure what to do with the house i lived in because the market was so shitty so i carried it and did some renos. Hoping to list within a week so im hoping i get some of this bidding war, its only worth 500 so it should be in the ideal price range i hope.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right lol I think this was the same guy that popped in the acreage thread saying he was triggered because i was saying 2 acres wasnt as big as you'd think



Lol I'm the OP on this thread. If you guys read the first post I'm trying to buy a piece of property for future relocation use. I'm not a resident in Canada for tax reasons. So any purchases need to be in full without mortgage. So you keyboard billionaires can go cyber flex elsewhere or stay in your mother's basement (killramos)

----------


## killramos

You should just stay in Asia since things are done so much better there anyway.

No room for you in my moms basement, sounds like you couldnt afford it either.

----------


## msommers

Given how nice his mom's bedroom is...

----------


## killramos

> Given how nice his mom's bedroom is...



That would get real awkward since we all share a bed. 

But I assume that’s what they do in Asia so maybe he’s cool with that, unlike most spoiled wasteful Canadians with multiple bedrooms amirit?

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

Been in your mother's room. Not impressed with the curtains

----------


## killramos

> Been in your mother's room. Not impressed with the curtains



You know, jokes are only funny if you are the first one to say them in the last 5 minutes.

Instead you are the slow kid in the corner repeating what everyone else says while giggling to himself. Congrats on that one lol

----------


## Disoblige

Don't make me do another fan fic killy...

----------


## killramos

> Don't make me do another fan fic killy...



But Moooooommmmmm, he was asking for it....

----------


## Rocket1k78

> stay in your mother's basement (killramos)



Lets tone it down a bit, no need to say mean things like that.... this could get very out of hand and next thing you know someone's gonna throw out that someone's mom wears army boots

----------


## Xtrema

> Don't make me do another fan fic killy...



This time with step-siblings?




> Rent. Then buy in two years.



Timing the market with your primary home.... not recommended if you have kids.

----------


## jwslam

> Listed my $400-$500k range starter home in a burb community.
> 
> 24hrs online; 17 showings booked. Looks like I won't make it to the weekend.
> The first guy that saw it came in $20k over list but only gave me 4 hours to accept; would've considered it he came in zero conditions



Currently "sold" unless some shit goes down between now and possession day.
Financing and home inspection cleared.

2 days in, when I made a decision.
25 showings. 5 offers. 2 for list, 2 for 10 over, and one for 30 over - long story, seemed sketchy on paper, but ultimately the offer I accepted.

It's crazy out there boys.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Currently "sold" unless some shit goes down between now and possession day.
> Financing and home inspection cleared.
> 
> 2 days in, when I made a decision.
> 25 showings. 5 offers. 2 for list, 2 for 10 over, and one for 30 over - long story, seemed sketchy on paper, but ultimately the offer I accepted.
> 
> It's crazy out there boys.



Paper hands. When its hot like this, it will still have a good stretch of potential.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Fuck I wish people would buy condos

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Fuck I wish people would buy condos



Would you buy a condo today?

----------


## blueToy

> Paper hands. When its hot like this, it will still have a good stretch of potential.



Only a very small segment of the market is warm. Lots of wannabe's though. My niece is a realtor. Has conditionally sold one property 9 times!! Lots of folks have bigger dreams or ambitions then they can afford and banks aren't always willing to makes deals go through like the halcyon days of yesteryear.

----------


## pheoxs

> Only a very small segment of the market is warm. Lots of wannabe's though. My niece is a realtor. Has conditionally sold one property 9 times!! Lots of folks have bigger dreams or ambitions then they can afford and banks aren't always willing to makes deals go through like the halcyon days of yesteryear.



Unfortunate part of day 1 offers is not much time to do due diligence and/or think about it. Make offer -> get the conditional acceptance -> then debate if you want it. Wouldn't surprise me if people are doing this. That and regretting going over asking once they win.

----------


## Disoblige

> Would you buy a condo today?



If they'd fucking get that new arena and district done by 2024, I can see more buyers for DINKS (and no dogs) in DT.

----------


## suntan

The condo fees these days are atrocious.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Unfortunate part of day 1 offers is not much time to do due diligence and/or think about it. Make offer -> get the conditional acceptance -> then debate if you want it. Wouldn't surprise me if people are doing this. That and regretting going over asking once they win.



We just sold our cookie cutter in Airdrie...4th couple that came the next afternoon after listing, we took their offer, 97% of our inflated asking price, they didn't end up giving us the deposit (over a week later after one extension given) so we went with the 2nd people that came thru, same offer. Conditions were just signed off this past week....I figure though, if it falls thru, I'll keep their deposit and we can likely (knock on wood) sell for the same amount June 1 when it sale finalizes.

Interestingly, the other 2 couples put in offers, but they were complete lowballs, we got 487, they were trying to tell us the house is only worth 460-ish....

----------


## dirtsniffer

If you have a conditional offer and someone else makes an offer csn you tell the first guy to waive all conditions or go away.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

Condos rise last. This is the case for any market. Once house prices are higher than most peoples buying power. Similar to Vancouver, average new build condos going for 800k (with bidding wars too). 

You guys can hold my post on the paperhands. I stand by my view that this bull market is just starting, especially for Calgary.

----------


## Disoblige

> Condos rise last. This is the case for any market. Once house prices are higher than most peoples buying power. Similar to Vancouver, average new build condos going for 800k (with bidding wars too). 
> 
> You guys can hold my post on the paperhands. I stand by my view that this bull market is just starting, especially for Calgary.



Depends what time horizon though. Look at all the cookie cutter DT condos. Unless something revitalizes the core in the next 10-15 years, prices will stay stagnant IMO.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Depends what time horizon though. Look at all the cookie cutter DT condos. Unless something revitalizes the core in the next 10-15 years, prices will stay stagnant IMO.



Yea. No question condos are not attractive. But naturally condos go up marginally when houses are booming hot. 

I dont see another organic reasons for condos to increase.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I'd sooner dump my money into an REIT than buy a condo right now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'd sooner dump my money into an REIT than buy a condo right now.



Commercial REIT is not crazy. CHP or REI or something.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Listing my townhome this week, not expecting an easy sell.

----------


## sabad66

> Listing my townhome this week, not expecting an easy sell.



Keep us posted. There haven't been any sales in my rental's 70-unit complex this year so i don't have very many reference points.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

How is the Commercial Restate market right now for non-downtown offices?

My company might be looking to move from a small office to one with a small loading bay. Contemplating if it's a better idea to buy then rent it back to company or just keep renting. We haven't moved in 5 years and never looked at commercial office valuation so I have no idea what's the trend at the moment.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Only a very small segment of the market is warm. Lots of wannabe's though. My niece is a realtor. Has conditionally sold one property 9 times!! Lots of folks have bigger dreams or ambitions then they can afford and banks aren't always willing to makes deals go through like the halcyon days of yesteryear.



This! 

On a side note I think a lot of people have the market mixed up, talked to some friends and clients and a lot seem to think the market for starter homes has risen and the homes in the 550-700k have plummeted but i dont really see this from the listings.

----------


## pheoxs

Some useless pointless stats for detached homes
2019 total sales: 9,898
2020 total sales: 9,949
2021 YTD: 4,868

So we're about 2-3 days away from having half the number of sales in 2019 or 2020 despite it still being April. Absolutely crazy.

Also days on market keeps creeping down. 24 for April so far; March was 29; last March was 47; 2020 overall was 50; 2019 overall was 54. So things are definitely still moving quickly.

----------


## bjstare

> This! 
> 
> On a side note I think a lot of people have the market mixed up, talked to some friends and clients and a lot seem to think the market for starter homes has risen and the homes in the 550-700k have plummeted but i dont really see this from the listings.



I don't think that's accurate. I think everything detached <$700k has ramped up. Anecdotal, but my community is in that 550-700 bracket and everything with a FS sign on the lawn in the last month had crazy showings the first couple days listed, and sold shortly after (our neighbor listed and sat for months last year at ~600, and sold with the same asking price in a couple days this year).

----------


## msommers

A condo in our unit was C/S in 2 days. But I think it was truly a fire sale price, they will have lost like 70k plus fees.

----------


## ercchry

It does seem to be picking up a little in most areas now, my SW neighborhood has been on fire for a bit, but copperhood was still pretty weak, appears even over there it’s starting to tick up, less listings, more homes mid-$400k+ than sub/low $400k than even a month ago

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Some useless pointless stats for detached homes
> 2019 total sales: 9,898
> 2020 total sales: 9,949
> 2021 YTD: 4,868
> 
> So we're about 2-3 days away from having half the number of sales in 2019 or 2020 despite it still being April. Absolutely crazy.
> 
> Also days on market keeps creeping down. 24 for April so far; March was 29; last March was 47; 2020 overall was 50; 2019 overall was 54. So things are definitely still moving quickly.



DOM is misleading too, ours officially says 19, but we sold it to the 2nd people that came by about 28 hrs after listing, we initially sold to the 4th people that came thru shortly after the 2nd couple....wasn't until conditions came off that DOM ended.

----------


## 94boosted

> If you have a conditional offer and someone else makes an offer csn you tell the first guy to waive all conditions or go away.



I think so but could be wrong. Our realtor never marked our house as C/S and continued to have us allowing showings while we waited the ~2 weeks for the conditions to waive  :dunno:

----------


## jwslam

> I think so but could be wrong. Our realtor never marked our house as C/S and continued to have us allowing showings while we waited the ~2 weeks for the conditions to waive



12.1 If the seller or buyer fails or refuses to complete this contract, the other party may seek all remedies, such as claims for depositsand damages, and reasonable costs including legal fees and disbursements on a solicitor/client full indemnity basis.

----------


## Manhattan

Crazy market for entry level homes blah blah blah. I'm more interested in what's driving the demand AND supply. Who are the people throwing caution to the wind and getting into bidding wars over outdated cooking cutter entry level homes? Is it purely interest rates driving their buying decisions? With the increase sales activity where are the sellers going? Are they downsizing/upgrading, selling income properties, moving out of town, or just trying to time a hot market? More questions than answers.

----------


## finboy

> Crazy market for entry level homes blah blah blah. I'm more interested in what's driving the demand AND supply. Who are the people throwing caution to the wind and getting into bidding wars over outdated cooking cutter entry level homes? Is it purely interest rates driving their buying decisions? With the increase sales activity where are the sellers going? Are they downsizing/upgrading, selling income properties, moving out of town, or just trying to time a hot market? More questions than answers.



If you were stuck in a condo with your significant other/kids for the last year, would you want to get a bit more space?

----------


## pheoxs

> Crazy market for entry level homes blah blah blah. I'm more interested in what's driving the demand AND supply. Who are the people throwing caution to the wind and getting into bidding wars over outdated cooking cutter entry level homes? Is it purely interest rates driving their buying decisions? With the increase sales activity where are the sellers going? Are they downsizing/upgrading, selling income properties, moving out of town, or just trying to time a hot market? More questions than answers.



Majority of the WFH crowd lost 0 income during the pandemic but they did have reduced expenses. I know lots of people, myself included, that are better off financially after the pandemic because of cancelling trips, not being able to eat out, and otherwise just not having much to spend disposable income on. Past 12 months haven't spent anywhere near my monthly entertainment budget even once so it turns into forced/accidental savings. 

Buying a 500k property you only need 25k for the minimum down which really isn't hard for a couple to save. Between the first time HBP and a bit of pandemic savings thats enough to buy your first home. Through last year less people listed their house so active listings way significantly down even before the market heated up. Now everyones trying to jump the gun and shooting themselves in the foot at the same time.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Crazy market for entry level homes blah blah blah. I'm more interested in what's driving the demand AND supply. Who are the people throwing caution to the wind and getting into bidding wars over outdated cooking cutter entry level homes? Is it purely interest rates driving their buying decisions? With the increase sales activity where are the sellers going? Are they downsizing/upgrading, selling income properties, moving out of town, or just trying to time a hot market? More questions than answers.



In our case, we sold to what looks like another childless couple (5 yr old 2000 sq ft double front drive cookie cutter in Airdrie)...as for us, we've been wanting to move to Vancouver for a long time (for me, it's where I grew up actually), we'll be renting a brand new 3 bedroom condo in North Van for $3100/month lol for a few years until my MIL and my dad need to move in with us, at that time, we'll figure what to do.

The other reason I wanted to sell, is kind of in the same line of logic as you, this hot housing market in Calgary is unjustified really and won't last long. In fact, I'm betting it will go back down sooner or later. I just really wanted to get out of this house while I could and take whatever I could get (sit on the sidelines for a few years and pray for crashes), it just so happened to be amazing timing. Initially I had been given a good indication I'd get a work transfer back in December and at that time, our realtor was giving us a number that was ~$30,000-40 less so this is all cherry on top.

----------


## Manhattan

It would be kinda wild if what's been holding people back from home purchase is going on vacations and dining out with the result of lockdowns being those savings tossed into a hot entry housing market. Crazier things have happened though. Supply crunch makes a little more sense given that birth rates or just number of couples setting down probably remained somewhat similar and people needed to get into SFH with reduced housing supply.

----------


## suntan

> If you were stuck in a condo with your significant other/kids for the last year, would you want to get a bit more space?



So who’s buying the condos?

----------


## pheoxs

> It would be kinda wild if what's been holding people back from home purchase is going on vacations and dining out with the result of lockdowns being those savings tossed into a hot entry housing market. Crazier things have happened though. Supply crunch makes a little more sense given that birth rates or just number of couples setting down probably remained somewhat similar and people needed to get into SFH with reduced housing supply.



For a lot of people the cost of a mortgage and cost of renting is quite similar (since lets be real they probably won't budget for house maintenance anyways). So home ownership is mostly just a matter of the downpayment at that point. Mix in some 'record low interest rates that will rise soon!' and you have people jumping into the market.

----------


## Disoblige

> So whos buying the condos?



Soon-to-be unexpected landlords.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Majority of the WFH crowd lost 0 income during the pandemic but they did have reduced expenses. I know lots of people, myself included, that are better off financially after the pandemic because of cancelling trips, not being able to eat out, and otherwise just not having much to spend disposable income on. Past 12 months haven't spent anywhere near my monthly entertainment budget even once so it turns into forced/accidental savings. 
> 
> Buying a 500k property you only need 25k for the minimum down which really isn't hard for a couple to save. Between the first time HBP and a bit of pandemic savings thats enough to buy your first home. Through last year less people listed their house so active listings way significantly down even before the market heated up. Now everyones trying to jump the gun and shooting themselves in the foot at the same time.



These are are just justifications for why shit is going up. I truly believe the increase has nothing to do with people suddenly wanting more space. However, I mentioned before, during HYPERINFLATION, real estate is one of the better investments. 

Also, look at the major cities, the so called justifications are a joke. People with the capability to buy, will buy. Low interest rate and hyperinflation. Why keep cash when it is losing value so quickly. If you can borrow, why not borrow? The interest rate is low and inflation is high. This has nothing to do with "need of more space".

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Anyone have experience with the realtor suggesting a price that you think is too high? A unit in my complex has been listed at $255k originally and now $249900, 143 days on the market. My unit is the same layout but flipped, however more desirable as it backs onto a green space, and is freshly painted and ready to go (other unit has smaller back yard, and the no green space just houses behind it with Stoney past that and is 9 year old interior colours etc). The realtor wants me to list at the same $249900 and hope it sells by being more attractive, but honestly I would be happy listing below it. I will have to start eating into other savings after 1-2 more months carrying all costs with no tenant while I’m also paying rent to live elsewhere, and the mortgage renewal is only a couple months out as well. No other comparable in the complex since early Covid days.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Realtors are not magic, they can be out to lunch on prices just like anyone. Some want to suggest a higher price as a way to "win" the right to list the home and get the seller under contract. It's shady, but it can happen. You are free to tell them a lower price, or to fuck right off. Or to use a low commission realtor and drop price accordingly.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Realtors are not magic, they can be out to lunch on prices just like anyone. Some want to suggest a higher price as a way to "win" the right to list the home and get the seller under contract. It's shady, but it can happen. You are free to tell them a lower price, or to fuck right off. Or to use a low commission realtor and drop price accordingly.



I was thinking of listing for $245k, and honestly I’m willing to sell for less (lowest ever sale price in the complex was $245k). I don’t think he is trying to do anything shady, but I am going to be in a bad spot if I have to sit on this thing for 5 months.

----------


## bjstare

List it for the higher price and drop after a week or two? This way if it's truly worth more, you can capitalize on it; conversely if you don't get offers in the first couple weeks, you can drop it and it will spur interest because that shows buyers you're eager to sell.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Yeah you can always lower if no one bits on the higher price. Since you are motivated to sell and flexible with the price, Im sure you won't be sitting on it for 5 months.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People seemed to be listing lower to invite more offers. Is that still a thing, or not for condos?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I am going to let it start at this price but if there’s no interest by next weekend I will lower it.

----------


## ercchry

His approach seems logical, green space is attractive to buyers.

----------


## Buster

I think we might (if we haven't yet) start to see a slowdown of the frenzy.

----------


## you&me

> I think we might (if we haven't yet) start to see a slowdown of the frenzy.



I hear about this frenzy, but don't see any evidence of it around us. I see the same listings on Realtor.ca for months on end and can't recall seeing anything come and go quickly... Though for some reason, no one seems to have lawn signs, so it makes it a little harder to casually observe.

----------


## killramos

> I think we might (if we haven't yet) start to see a slowdown of the frenzy.

----------


## suntan

> I hear about this frenzy, but don't see any evidence of it around us. I see the same listings on Realtor.ca for months on end and can't recall seeing anything come and go quickly... Though for some reason, no one seems to have lawn signs, so it makes it a little harder to casually observe.



It's a "frenzy" only because winter was soooo slow.

----------


## ercchry

> I think we might (if we haven't yet) start to see a slowdown of the frenzy.



Here? I wouldn’t call this a frenzy... Ontario? I hope so, but also probably not. Corps still haven’t put in long term hybrid/remote policies... if those trickle out and weigh heavily to remote going forward this could be just the start. Some areas have gone nuts, but there is still some that haven’t hit peak frenzy yet

If the above happens, I could see an uptick here... rising tides, etc

----------


## pheoxs

Depending on the view / greenspace it can definitely affect the price enough to make a difference. There may be buyers that are fine paying the price but waiting for a better view, I don't think it hurts to list at the same and then drop after a couple weeks because what happens if you list at 239 and the other condo drops their price to 239. Same boat but less $ now.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Depending on the view / greenspace it can definitely affect the price enough to make a difference. There may be buyers that are fine paying the price but waiting for a better view, I don't think it hurts to list at the same and then drop after a couple weeks because what happens if you list at 239 and the other condo drops their price to 239. Same boat but less $ now.



The yard/green space of mine compared to his us about 4x the depth.

----------


## Disoblige

The chance of anyone buying over list of your condo is slim to none.
The chance of someone putting in an offer lower than your list is probable, but the key thing is that they don't know you're willing to accept that. Don't show all your cards.

It's easy enough to lower the price a week after if you aren't getting the interest you're expecting.

And the fact that you're already listing it the same price as the other unit but with more perks to it is already a great value. Technically you would be listing higher!
Just gotta make sure the realtor you're using is making sure people know that value through the listing.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> The chance of anyone buying over list of your condo is slim to none.
> The chance of someone putting in an offer lower than your list is probable, but the key thing is that they don't know you're willing to accept that. Don't show all your cards.
> 
> It's easy enough to lower the price a week after if you aren't getting the interest you're expecting.
> 
> And the fact that you're already listing it the same price as the other unit but with more perks to it is already a great value. Technically you would be listing higher!
> Just gotta make sure the realtor you're using is making sure people know that value through the listing.



If the price is right, anything will sell. People complain about days on the market have clearly never traded stocks. Id buy a condo if its cheap enough to justify decent ROI.

----------


## Disoblige

> If the price is right, anything will sell. People complain about days on the market have clearly never traded stocks. Id buy a condo if its cheap enough to justify decent ROI.



I get what you are trying to say but it may mean your "right price" is different than the market conditions, which is good for the seller. You just happen to be the right buyer. DOM does mean something unless you meet the ideal buyer by chance.

Comparing stocks and real estate is like comparing a zucchini with a fruit salad. Both are food, so???

----------


## killramos

Buying condos like stocks, looking for ROI.

WCGW

----------


## Disoblige

> Buying condos like stocks, looking for ROI.
> 
> WCGW



Keep averaging down and eventually buy the whole building.

----------


## killramos

> Keep averaging down and eventually buy the whole building.



Stonks always go up right?

MOAR LEVERAGE

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I get what you are trying to say but it may mean your "right price" is different than the market conditions, which is good for the seller. You just happen to be the right buyer. DOM does mean something unless you meet the ideal buyer by chance.
> 
> Comparing stocks and real estate is like comparing a zucchini with a fruit salad. Both are food, so???



Not saying stocks and RE is the same. I am just referring to how things are sold based on market demand and what people are willing to pay. Basic supply and demand, regardless of the type of asset. Condos in vancouver/toronto are doing fine, disregarding the underlying reasons. 

The "right" price is determined by the market. Im certain if you list your condo for 30% below average it will sell. Of course, you dont want to take that loss. Alas, buyers want a bargain and sellers want a profit.

----------


## Buster

Real estate is my favorite asset class

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Not saying stocks and RE is the same. I am just referring to how things are sold based on market demand and what people are willing to pay. Basic supply and demand, regardless of the type of asset. Condos in vancouver/toronto are doing fine, disregarding the underlying reasons. 
> 
> The "right" price is determined by the market. Im certain if you list your condo for 30% below average it will sell. Of course, you dont want to take that loss. Alas, buyers want a bargain and sellers want a profit.



Reminds me of those Len T Wong commercials, I think Justin Havre does it too...."If your house doesn't sell in 30 days, we MAY buy it" ROFL...ya sure, at your stupid lowball "guaranteed" price.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Reminds me of those Len T Wong commercials, I think Justin Havre does it too...."If your house doesn't sell in 30 days, we MAY buy it" ROFL...ya sure, at your stupid lowball "guaranteed" price.



Lol it aint wrong. When everyone (especially on beyond) is hating and dreading their condos, its a shocker that it is difficult to sell when asking price does not reflect the reality. Shocker. 

The same is principal is applied when market is crazy hot. Sellers will only bother entertaining highest _overbid_ buyers. Even bids at ASKING price is considered lowball in Vancouver.

----------


## Neil4Speed

I decided to hold onto my Loft in the end and get a renter. I was amazed at the interest of 'quality' renters who applied, and in the end got someone who is coming in on a 14 fellowship which is perfect. It's not cashflow positive, but covering all of my costs and putting some money towards the principal. 

I can't think of a worst time fundamentally to sell a condo right now, people are looking for more space, limited 'young professional' opportunities, and what's the point in living downtown if there is no nightlife and you are not going to the office.

----------


## pheoxs

> Lol it aint wrong. When everyone (especially on beyond) is hating and dreading their condos, its a shocker that it is difficult to sell when asking price does not reflect the reality. Shocker. 
> 
> The same is principal is applied when market is crazy hot. Sellers will only bother entertaining highest _overbid_ buyers. Even bids at ASKING price is considered lowball in Vancouver.



This happened to me in March. Day 1 saw a house and liked it, made a offer for asking and their possession date. Sellers rejected it saying they wanted to entertain other offers and to resubmit it the next day. Ended with withdrawing my offer before they decided as they kept bumping it one day at a time to accept other offers. 0 interest in playing that game but it worked out in the end, bought a different house for nearly 100k less and much happier.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Well my place went live last night and first viewing was scheduled 12 hours later.

Update: first viewing resulted in a offer at full ask with some standard conditions. Feels good man.

----------


## rc51

> Crazy market for entry level homes blah blah blah. I'm more interested in what's driving the demand AND supply. Who are the people throwing caution to the wind and getting into bidding wars over outdated cooking cutter entry level homes? Is it purely interest rates driving their buying decisions? With the increase sales activity where are the sellers going? Are they downsizing/upgrading, selling income properties, moving out of town, or just trying to time a hot market? More questions than answers.



We are/were looking for a new property to build on when we return to YYC after almost 5 years abroad. Almost all the properties we were given a heads up on, 95% were off market, and rentals. Seemed like sellers are just hopping on the bandwagon to try to 'cash in'. 1 place was listed at $800K, while we were reviewing the details and what kind of new build we'd put on it, they raised the price to $840K within a week. Not sure if it sold, it was never listed, the owners were just going out to builders.

----------


## rc51

> This happened to me in March. Day 1 saw a house and liked it, made a offer for asking and their possession date. Sellers rejected it saying they wanted to entertain other offers and to resubmit it the next day. Ended with withdrawing my offer before they decided as they kept bumping it one day at a time to accept other offers. 0 interest in playing that game but it worked out in the end, bought a different house for nearly 100k less and much happier.



....

- - - Updated - - -




> *Even bids at ASKING price is considered lowball in Vancouver*.



The Lower Mainland is a different world. My old man put up one of his rentals on the market (in Delta), sold in less than a day, $150K over asking, cash offer. Actually all offers were cash.

----------


## Disoblige

> Well my place went live last night and first viewing was scheduled 12 hours later.
> 
> Update: first viewing resulted in a offer at full ask with some standard conditions. Feels good man.



Good work.

----------


## jwslam

> Well my place went live last night and first viewing was scheduled 12 hours later.
> 
> Update: first viewing resulted in a offer at full ask with some standard conditions. Feels good man.



So did you take it or fish for more?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> So did you take it or fish for more?



I took it, it’s $15k more than I’d hoped for.

My only problem now is the condo board/management company is way behind on providing documents and it’s stressing me out.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Well my place went live last night and first viewing was scheduled 12 hours later.
> 
> Update: first viewing resulted in a offer at full ask with some standard conditions. Feels good man.



BOOM! all you asshats who disagreed with me on the "hot" market can suck it. 

Congrats on your sale.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I took it, it’s $15k more than I’d hoped for.
> 
> My only problem now is the condo board/management company is way behind on providing documents and it’s stressing me out.



Man the condo company is a bunch of wieners. It took me 23 tries to get in contact with an actual human and then I got every run around possible. They were literally a year behind on posting board meeting minutes etc and acted like it was my fault.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Sucks they don’t use any kind of system like CondoPapers where you can just buy all the files needed

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Man the condo company is a bunch of wieners. It took me 23 tries to get in contact with an actual human and then I got every run around possible. They were literally a year behind on posting board meeting minutes etc and acted like it was my fault.



Wow its a condo too? Mind sharing type/location (or better yet, which complex)?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Wow its a condo too? Mind sharing type/location (or better yet, which complex)?



It’s a townhouse in Coventry Hills.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> It’s a townhouse in Coventry Hills.



Thanks for the info. 

Aligns with my view. House sales are HOT, townhouses/condos sales/prices are going to pick up quickly due to the organic growth in house value. 

@Buster
 @disblige #suckitimrightandyourinvestmentviewsarebadhaha

----------


## Xtrema

> Thanks for the info. 
> 
> Aligns with my view. House sales are HOT, townhouses/condos sales/prices are going to pick up quickly due to the organic growth in house value. 
> 
> @Buster
>  @disblige #suckitimrightandyourinvestmentviewsarebadhaha



https://www.creb.com/Housing_Statist...using_Summary/

Detach is hot.
Townhouse is decent.
Apartments still dead.

Still lags behind other major jurisdictions. Even Halifax enjoyed 30% bump.

----------


## Disoblige

> https://www.creb.com/Housing_Statist...using_Summary/
> 
> Detach is hot.
> Townhouse is decent.
> Apartments still dead.



Exactly. Context is important.

Also, I don't really know what PoR meant when he said I disagreed with him. He was talking about some random stuff about DOM and supply and demand and I think his point got lost somewhere but I didn't have the motivation to even try to unpack any of that, lol.
Buy hey, I would LOVE for him to be right about the hot market and things picking up. I can unleash my 2 condos that are severely underwater.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Exactly. Context is important.
> 
> Also, I don't really know what PoR meant when he said I disagreed with him. He was talking about some random stuff about DOM and supply and demand and I think his point got lost somewhere but I didn't have the motivation to even try to unpack any of that, lol.
> Buy hey, I would LOVE for him to be right about the hot market and things picking up. I can unleash my 2 condos that are severely underwater.



Actually the point of this thread is for house/lot/land investments. I dont know why Condos even came up. I just mentioned condos will see a positive/organic impact given house prices are moving significantly and quickly. 

I can still wager condos will have a 3-5% growth by end of Q3. And days on the market will see the biggest improvements.

----------


## pheoxs

Take possession of my house next Thurs. Still waiting on the lawyer to sign stuff, sigh. I swear it was like this last time around too, a couple days before.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Take possession of my house next Thurs. Still waiting on the lawyer to sign stuff, sigh. I swear it was like this last time around too, a couple days before.



I’m still waiting for my condo company to give me financials that are 11 months overdue, and I’m on my second extension now...

----------


## pheoxs

Now that April is done it's crazy to see some of the real estate stats.

2019 total detached sales - 9800
2021 YTD - 5800

We're at 60% of 2019's sales in just the first 4 months of the year so far.

----------


## Buster

It's just a bubble of pent up demand

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> It's just a bubble of pent up demand



Is this an actual serious post from you? Can never tell if you're being serious or if you're just trying to be edgy.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Is this an actual serious post from you? Can never tell if you're being serious or if you're just trying to be edgy.



Everyone is coming out of their covid bubble and spending. Housing is no different.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Everyone is coming out of their covid bubble and spending. Housing is no different.



Correleation confirmed. Realtors are the real covid super spreaders!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ban realtors?

----------


## killramos

> Ban realtors?



Ban People

----------


## Buster

It's a good time to buy!

It's a good time to sell!

----------


## suntan

> Ban People



kill for world dictator.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Conditions just waved on my sale, 13 days 23 hours since going live and I got $11900 more than I’d hoped for. Feels good.

----------


## Rocket1k78

Listed my place tuesday and sold for over asking yesterday, now the fun part of home inspection and financing.... The amount of new listings that popped up in the last 4-5 weeks had me pretty worried but the prices of them were so out to lunch(at least to me lol). I was almost going to sell last year in august when i moved into the new place and compared to now i wouldve taken an easy 50k hit if not more had i sold. What a fucking year

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Listed my place tuesday and sold for over asking yesterday, now the fun part of home inspection and financing.... The amount of new listings that popped up in the last 4-5 weeks had me pretty worried but the prices of them were so out to lunch(at least to me lol). I was almost going to sell last year in august when i moved into the new place and compared to now i wouldve taken an easy 50k hit if not more had i sold. What a fucking year



Congrats! Another case supporting my statement of a 'hot' market.

----------


## ExtraSlow

selling now seems smart i fyou can downsize, rent or have another use for the money, we may be in a bit of a bubble. Buying now, particularly for investment purposes, would seem to be much riskier.

----------


## Buster

> Congrats! Another case supporting my statement of a 'hot' market.



yeah, nobody knew it was a hot market

----------


## suntan

There's a lot more homes up for sale now.

This is a case of people reading the media and being two steps behind.

----------


## bjstare

> Congrats! Another case supporting my statement of a 'hot' market.



Incredibly insightful. Where can I subscribe to your newsletter?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Congrats! Another case supporting my statement of a 'hot' market.



Thanks but i wouldnt call me and a couple other sellers on here valid support for your case lol The market was hot but its definitely cooling down. My realtor showed me the stats and the amount of listings now compared to last month is insane....... I think the only reason i sold so quick was because i wasnt out to lunch on my price and there were a couple other houses in my community that were beyond out to lunch which made mine look like a deal lol 




> selling now seems smart i fyou can downsize, rent or have another use for the money, we may be in a bit of a bubble. Buying now, particularly for investment purposes, would seem to be much riskier.



Rental market is pretty fucked from what i heard, A lot of LL are offloading their rentals. I dont really see our prices going down much tho, our prices did go up over last year but we didnt see the huge gains like other places. I dont know about other areas but for my community i sold my house for what it was worth before covid.

----------


## pheoxs

Pointless stats update:

2021 YTD Detached sales: 6,699 houses
2019 Total sales: 9,898 houses

So we have passed the 2/3rd's mark for 2019 sales and still in the 5th month. If May/June hold the current pace we'll pass 2019 sales by the mid-point of the year.

If sales don't drop off before new listings start to at the end of summer this might get pretty crazy. But with how bad things are in the center of the universe (Toronto) I gotta wonder how long until the BoC steps in to do something. Or if Ontario will change some rules regarding purchases to try and slow their market.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Incredibly insightful. Where can I subscribe to your newsletter?



I am captain insightful. 

But seriously, I know many friends/family selling their homes in a matter of hours with over asking price. If this is a not a clear sign of the next boom/hot market, then I dont know is.

----------


## Buster

Prove it.

I expect a report on my desk in the morning.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Pointless stats update:
> 
> 2021 YTD Detached sales: 6,699 houses
> 2019 Total sales: 9,898 houses
> 
> So we have passed the 2/3rd's mark for 2019 sales and still in the 5th month. If May/June hold the current pace we'll pass 2019 sales by the mid-point of the year.
> 
> If sales don't drop off before new listings start to at the end of summer this might get pretty crazy. But with how bad things are in the center of the universe (Toronto) I gotta wonder how long until the BoC steps in to do something. Or if Ontario will change some rules regarding purchases to try and slow their market.



I dont believe any governing body will want to cool the market. I bet BoC staff and executives own plenty of real estate. The personal interest/conflict is high haha.

----------


## prae

I'm half considering trying to list our place with a quick-close and rent back agreement for the 6-8 months we'll need to stay here.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I'm half considering trying to list our place with a quick-close and rent back agreement for the 6-8 months we'll need to stay here.



That sounds kinda messy and you'd be limiting your buyer pool by a massive amount.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sell and yolo bro.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Will reverse mortgages pay more than asking price?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Is the market stabilizing or nah. I’m finding it hard to tell if places are priced well or not, at least one the realtor has told us he feels a place is wildly overpriced and it’s not even worth viewing.

----------


## Darkane

> Is the market stabilizing or nah. I’m finding it hard to tell if places are priced well or not, at least one the realtor has told us he feels a place is wildly overpriced and it’s not even worth viewing.



Still overpriced. Lots of people are just dipping their toes in the pool. It’s very frustrating how many people don’t actually want to sell.

----------


## killramos

It’s only overpriced if it’s more expensive than it’s worth to you

----------


## ercchry

> It’s only overpriced if it’s more expensive than it’s worth to you



Yeah, RE has so much wiggle room for justifiable validations... if the property is sitting, then there is currently no buyer that sees that value in that home, if it’s a new listing, well we just don’t know yet. 

As a buyer though, you only have what’s currently being offered as your choices, your personal needs and wants need to align with what you’re willing to pay for that ideal home if it’s available. If not? Too bad. 

I’ve been casually looking myself all spring and really only a handful of listings have even interested me over a pretty large price range, some have sat for a while and some have moved within a week, strange times

----------


## killramos

I know lots of people who have been very happy with homes they have bought over the last period.

----------


## ercchry

> I know lots of people who have been very happy with homes they have bought over the last period.



Good time to get into Mount Royal  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Good time to get into Mount Royal



Yup  :ROFL!:

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Is the market stabilizing or nah. I’m finding it hard to tell if places are priced well or not, at least one the realtor has told us he feels a place is wildly overpriced and it’s not even worth viewing.



Saw in the other thread you got GF so maybe no kids? if thats the case you're in the best position to hold off imo. Like Darkane said, its still over priced because a lot of people are just listing for shits and giggles and if they get their high price they sell and if not no biggie but guys like this are giving the real sellers false hope because now they think theirs is worth more than it actually is. Im the farthest from a pro in this but id hold off til after summer at least. My buddy whos a realtor has passed on a few listings because he knew it was a waste of his time

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Saw in the other thread you got GF so maybe no kids? if thats the case you're in the best position to hold off imo. Like Darkane said, its still over priced because a lot of people are just listing for shits and giggles and if they get their high price they sell and if not no biggie but guys like this are giving the real sellers false hope because now they think theirs is worth more than it actually is. Im the farthest from a pro in this but id hold off til after summer at least. My buddy whos a realtor has passed on a few listings because he knew it was a waste of his time



That’s valid. I’m a little frustrated not having a garage, and we are paying an extortionate amount of rent for a 1 bedroom apartment. I guess we just need to wait for something close to ideal that’s in our range and go for it, I’m willing to wait up to another year.

----------


## Buster

buy buy buy !

----------


## prae

Late fall and into winter has always been (in my very limited and completely anecdotal experience) the best time to buy, because by then only "real"/motivated sellers will list and face the prospect of moving out in the dead of winter. The downside is, inventory is limited.

You're now in the enviable position of not needing to move immediately and while timing the market (whether it's 
@Buster
's favourite asset class, or any other asset class) is ultimately a fool's errand, you can at least take the time to save some additional coin and find something you can truly live with for a decade+. You need to buy with that kind of mindset.

In my area I don't see a ton of evidence that the market is inflated. Stuff that's overpriced is sitting and stuff that's priced appropriately is selling, in due course. I don't see a ton of appreciation from the benchmark I had in my mind eight years ago for the "prototypical" house here.

----------


## Cagare

I would speculate that the buying frenzy has passed us now. Once things open up in July, and we have some kind of a stampede, I think buying houses will be the last thing on people's minds come July. There will be a lot of travelling and partying going on and the housing market will settle out either till sometime in the fall, or next spring.

----------


## killramos

Don’t worry. People will realize how broke they are soon enough.

----------


## suntan

I'm going to buy houses and just burn them down.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm going to buy houses and just burn them down.



I support this approach.

----------


## killramos

Should start with ES’s attached neighbor

----------


## 90_Shelby

I'd hold off on buying, pricing in Calgary usually goes down as oil prices go up. Not to mention, with the current rate of inflation, house prices will definitely get cheaper by next year, similar to how lumber prices have become more favorable since last summer.  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!:

----------


## tcon

> I'd hold off on buying, pricing in Calgary usually goes down as oil prices go up. Not to mention, with the current rate of inflation, house prices will definitely get cheaper by next year, similar to how lumber prices have become more favorable since last summer.



hehe. Also with Trudeau wanting to import more new Canadians, they will all move to rural towns and stay clear of the main city centers

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Thats valid. Im a little frustrated not having a garage, and we are paying an extortionate amount of rent for a 1 bedroom apartment. I guess we just need to wait for something close to ideal thats in our range and go for it, Im willing to wait up to another year.



Lol define extortionate...we moved to North Van and are now renting a brand new 3 bedroom condo for about $3,100 a month after incentives, plus $125 for an extra parking space. Bonus is utilities went from $400 in our house in Airdrie down to less than $100 a month, and no more property tax to pay for.

----------


## Disoblige

I am way too cheap to pay someone $3,200+/month and part of it doesn't go into my mortgage payment.

----------


## Buster

> I am way too cheap to pay someone $3,200+/month and part of it doesn't go into my mortgage payment.



It's not a bad idea in Vancouver

----------


## pheoxs

> I am way too cheap to pay someone $3,200+/month and part of it doesn't go into my mortgage payment.



$3,325/month * and only until incentives fall off. Crazy to just blow on a rental.

I think that's my house and all my monthly living expenses together here.

----------


## max_boost

> It's not a bad idea in Vancouver



North Vancouver too. Isn’t that the Aspen of Vancouver lol

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Lol define extortionate...we moved to North Van and are now renting a brand new 3 bedroom condo for about $3,100 a month after incentives, plus $125 for an extra parking space. Bonus is utilities went from $400 in our house in Airdrie down to less than $100 a month, and no more property tax to pay for.



Nice of you to get a room for your wife's boyfriend

----------


## jwslam

> Nice of you to get a room for your wife's boyfriend



I thought it's an art room for other people's dads.

----------


## ExtraSlow

$3200 a month on your residence, I hope your household makes a lot more than mine!

----------


## suntan

Not sure if I mentioned it here before, but one of my old employees bought a place in Vancouver, $1.2 million making about $80K/yr. 

She said she's going to die with the mortgage.

----------


## killramos

> $3200 a month on your residence, I hope your household makes a lot more than mine!



No kidding.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> $3200 a month on your residence, I hope your household makes a lot more than mine!



My house mortgage, truck payment, and insurance for both are less than that combined. Now I am a cheapass to be sure, but I'd still have enough left over to add another decent vehicle payment in there. 

I guess I should support people stimulating the economy by spending money, I'm apparently bad at it.

- - - Updated - - -



> Not sure if I mentioned it here before, but one of my old employees bought a place in Vancouver, $1.2 million making about $80K/yr. 
> She said she's going have to move out when interest rates rise.



 FTFY

----------


## suntan

lol yeah.

My mortgage, property taxes, car payments, kids lessons, utility bills, insurance, gym membership and lunches out combined is less.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's just proof we should all buy more expensive houses. someone call Jordan.

----------


## killramos

> it's just proof we should all move to Vancouver. Just ask PowerOfMazdas.



ftfy…

----------


## Rocket1k78

> $3,325/month * and only until incentives fall off. Crazy to just blow on a rental.
> 
> I think that's my house and all my monthly living expenses together here.



You cant compare here to there lol There is double and then some. That 3 bedroom condo in north van has got to be a mill or more so any calgarian not living in Aspen here will be a renter there  :ROFL!: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Nice of you to get a room for your wife's boyfriend



Link to this story lol

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Lol....it's a brand new rental building in North Van. Ground floor, about 1000 sq ft with a larger front patio (ground level suite), also includes access to a gym.

This is just temporary for us for a few years before our parents need to live with us due to old age and then we will have to move back and buy a house in Calgary likely.

As for dumping/wasting the money, I dunno, we don't have kids and Im on a really good DB pension plan (so retirement is not a worry)....this was strictly a lifestyle choice. You can't put a price on 1. not dealing with Calgary winters, and 2. being able to go the beach whenever we want, the ocean is a 16 min walk from here and numerous nice actual beaches within a 20 min drive plus about equal distance to North Van's trails and such.....my mental health has already benefited (granted, I'm coming over from Airdie lol)

Money wise, I take home 5G a month so after rent and other bills and other small expenses (we don't eat fancy at all nor do we buy fancy shit like purses new dress shoes every month), I can still save about $1,000 a month....and my wife pays for groceries.

- - - Updated - - -




> You cant compare here to there lol There is double and then some. That 3 bedroom condo in north van has got to be a mill or more so any calgarian not living in Aspen here will be a renter there 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Link to this story lol



I laugh when people talk about how much rent is in Vancouver, no one is stopping you from renting a house in Strathmore if you want.

- - - Updated - - -




> lol yeah.
> 
> My mortgage, property taxes, car payments, kids lessons, utility bills, insurance, gym membership and lunches out combined is less.



Lol, we have no property taxes, no car payments, no kids lessons, no gym memberships, and normally no lunches or even dinners out really.

- - - Updated - - -




> Nice of you to get a room for your wife's boyfriend



Funny.....no we got our room, a guest room for the MIL, and our home office.

- - - Updated - - -




> $3,325/month * and only until incentives fall off. Crazy to just blow on a rental.
> 
> I think that's my house and all my monthly living expenses together here.



Yes, but you have to live in Calgary LOL no offence

- - - Updated - - -




> Not sure if I mentioned it here before, but one of my old employees bought a place in Vancouver, $1.2 million making about $80K/yr. 
> 
> She said she's going to die with the mortgage.



I don't ever plan to buy here at these prices....it's more an extended vacation for us.

----------


## killramos

Sounds like you are living the dream

----------


## max_boost

> Yes, but you have to live in Calgary LOL no offence



Yea if I could make what I make here but in Vancouver. Sayonara for sure lol BC babes  :Love:   :Drool:

----------


## ExtraSlow

We love you 
@JohnnyHockey13

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Sounds like you are living the dream



You would hate all the dirty hippies here lol

----------


## killramos

I’m in a good mood.

I’m going to leave it at “no comment”

----------


## suntan

> Lol, we have no property taxes, no car payments, no kids lessons, no gym memberships, and normally no lunches or even dinners out really.



No shit, that's because you're paying $3200 in rent.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

$3100+parking I can’t even imagine. That’s almost all of my monthly income.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> $3100+parking I can’t even imagine. That’s almost all of my monthly income.



Look like you own 3 cars though lol

----------


## killramos

> Look like you own 3 cars though lol



Do you get more enjoyment out of your apartment than a reasonably priced one than he does his 3 cars?

At least he owns something, your 3,100 a month is just gone.

----------


## flipstah

> $3200 a month on your residence, I hope your household makes a lot more than mine!



Jokes on you. Its a write off since he runs his office there

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Do you get more enjoyment out of your apartment than a reasonably priced one than he does his 3 cars?
> 
> At least he owns something, your 3,100 a month is just gone.



100% agree...same thing with kids, so much money spent on them that you'll never see back (unless they get rich and give back), but to me, they're a fucking nightmare and Im glad I dont have them lol

----------


## killramos

Man. You are just all over the map aren’t you?

----------


## suntan

> 100% agree...same thing with kids, so much money spent on them that you'll never see back (unless they get rich and give back), but to me, they're a fucking nightmare and Im glad I dont have them lol



Yes.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Look like you own 3 cars though lol



Yeah and all three combined cost less than a year of your rent.

----------


## Manhattan

Beyond has come a long way from the 'millionaire by 30' and baller threads to astonishment at this dudes 3K rent lol. Pretty normal for a single person to pay $1500 for rent. This couple just doubles that in one of the most expensive housing markets in the world. You guys would be shocked to see SF/NYC rents. People also don't seem to understand that your environment/neighborhood is really an extension of your home. Paying a bit more for the city or neighborhood you want is always worth the $.

----------


## suntan

> Beyond has come a long way from the 'millionaire by 30' and baller threads to astonishment at this dudes 3K rent lol. Pretty normal for a single person to pay $1500 for rent. This couple just doubles that in one of the most expensive housing markets in the world. You guys would be shocked to see SF/NYC rents. People also don't seem to understand that your environment/neighborhood is really an extension of your home. Paying a bit more for the city or neighborhood you want is always worth the $.



Vancouver is highly, highly overrated.

NYC I can definitely see the appeal, but Vancouver? Fuck no.

That's not to say though that Calgary is anything good. I'm getting the fuck out of here the moment I can.

----------


## Buster

> Vancouver is highly, highly overrated.
> 
> NYC I can definitely see the appeal, but Vancouver? Fuck no.
> 
> That's not to say though that Calgary is anything good. I'm getting the fuck out of here the moment I can.



There is a long list of cities I love visiting but might not want to live in. Vancouver is one. NYC is another. San Fran is quickly falling off the list of cities I enjoy visiting never mind living in. LA is the same.

----------


## suntan

Westwood in LA is nice if you're a commoner. There's lots of other nice areas but mega $$$.

Pasadena is nice.

OC is nicer to live and work in. Anaheim though is terrible.

The whole greater SF/SJ area seems to be falling apart.

----------


## you&me

> Beyond has come a long way from the 'millionaire by 30' and baller threads to astonishment at this dudes 3K rent lol. Pretty normal for a single person to pay $1500 for rent. This couple just doubles that in one of the most expensive housing markets in the world. You guys would be shocked to see SF/NYC rents. People also don't seem to understand that your environment/neighborhood is really an extension of your home. Paying a bit more for the city or neighborhood you want is always worth the $.



The whole exchange reeked of "what are you guys, students or something?"  :ROFL!:

----------


## Manhattan

> There is a long list of cities I love visiting but might not want to live in. Vancouver is one. NYC is another. San Fran is quickly falling off the list of cities I enjoy visiting never mind living in. LA is the same.



If money was not an issue I think you'd find a nice niche in any of those cities. Calgary wins big time for affordability. For every Calgarian saying they'd never want to live in NYC/LA etc there's 10 ppl that'd say you couldn't pay me enough to live in Calgary...or more likely 'where the hell is that'.

----------


## Buster

> If money was not an issue I think you'd find a nice niche in any of those cities. Calgary wins big time for affordability. For every Calgarian saying they'd never want to live in NYC/LA etc there's 10 ppl that'd say you couldn't pay me enough to live in Calgary...or more likely 'where the hell is that'.



When is money not an issue?

----------


## Disoblige

If money wasn't an issue, I'd probably be more like Richard Branson and have my own fuckin' island.

----------


## killramos

> If money wasn't an issue, I'd probably be more like Richard Branson and have my own fuckin' island.



Accurate.

I don’t see the appeal of living in NYC, regardless of what it costs. That’s not a stamp of approval on Calgary either.

----------


## Manhattan

> When is money not an issue?



8 or 9 figures depending on how fancy you like to get I'd say you should be able pick freely from cities without money holding you back.

----------


## Disoblige

> 8 or 9 figures depending on how fancy you like to get I'd say you should be able pick freely from cities without money holding you back.



Can you even ball out in Calgary with 10 mill?

Disagree on 8 figures.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fuck this thread has more twists and turns than a roller coaster.  :Go Flames Go:

----------


## Buster

> 8 or 9 figures depending on how fancy you like to get I'd say you should be able pick freely from cities without money holding you back.



it was a rhetorical question. Money is ALWAYS an issue.

----------


## killramos

An entertaining one is when people try to articulate what “enough” money is

----------


## suntan

When I can use it for toilet paper. That's when I have enough.

----------


## Manhattan

That went off the rails in a hurry like it always does.

My point is there's lots of rational people with the wealth to pick a city as their home base and a lot of them pick NYC/LA for a reason.

----------


## Buster

> That went off the rails in a hurry like it always does.
> 
> My point is there's lots of rational people with the wealth to pick a city as their home base and a lot of them pick NYC/LA for a reason.



Many people that I know that live in NY its not their only home.

----------


## Disoblige

Where's Mitsu?
I want to hear his take on how his sister's best friend's niece interned at a company in New York so that means it is a popular destination for rich folk to live there.

----------


## msommers

> If money wasn't an issue, I'd probably be more like Richard Branson and have my own fuckin' island.



South of France sounds great. We hope to open a BnB there once we save enough pennies.

----------


## Darkane

> If money wasn't an issue, I'd probably be more like Richard Branson and have my own fuckin' island.



Not Epstein?

----------


## Disoblige

> Not Epstein?



Man...  :ROFL!:

----------


## you&me

> Can you even ball out in Calgary with 10 mill?
> 
> Disagree on 8 figures.



Are we talking net worth, or property value? 

If the latter, hells yes. 

If the former, $10mm goes a long way to buying anything you want in Calgary and being able to GTFO any time you want...

----------


## Darkane

> Man...



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Are we talking net worth, or property value? 
> 
> If the latter, hells yes. 
> 
> If the former, $10mm goes a long way to buying anything you want in Calgary and being able to GTFO any time you want...



Many Chinese/HKers have that kind of cash. However, for obvious reasons, they picked Vancouver as a home or second home. 

I assume the same for Calgarians without ties in Calgary to bail if they came into that amount of cash. 

Things that keep people in a city: work, friends, family, environment (no particular order).

----------


## Buster

> Many Chinese/HKers have that kind of cash. However, for obvious reasons, they picked Vancouver as a home or second home. 
> 
> I assume the same for Calgarians without ties in Calgary to bail if they came into that amount of cash. 
> 
> Things that keep people in a city: work, friends, family, environment (no particular order).



Just more evidence for my theory that the Vancouver real estate market is HOT

----------


## killramos

Maybe they just like smack

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Just more evidence for my theory that the Vancouver real estate market is HOT



It is hot. You keep up the inside jokes. 2 stars.

----------


## max_boost

> Beyond has come a long way from the 'millionaire by 30' and baller threads to astonishment at this dudes 3K rent lol. Pretty normal for a single person to pay $1500 for rent. This couple just doubles that in one of the most expensive housing markets in the world. You guys would be shocked to see SF/NYC rents. People also don't seem to understand that your environment/neighborhood is really an extension of your home. Paying a bit more for the city or neighborhood you want is always worth the $.



I felt rich 10 years ago. I feel so poor these days lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I felt rich 10 years ago. I feel so poor these days lol



Me too bro

----------


## jwslam

the last time I felt rich was 6 years old buying candy at 7-11 with my $5
 :Frown:

----------


## msommers

Need more GME bro

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Bought a house today, had to go $10k over asking to get it but still came in $65k under our budget. Overall pretty happy, already has AC, new roof, new water heater, newer furnace, newer heated garage, tons of parking and best of all basically my top pick for location. The home definitely went cheaper than I expected based on how many viewings there were on day 1.

----------


## tcon

> Can you even ball out in Calgary with 10 mill?
> 
> Disagree on 8 figures.



Step #1 for balling out in Calgary with 10 mil: Move away from Calgary

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Bought a house today, had to go $10k over asking to get it but still came in $65k under our budget. Overall pretty happy, already has AC, new roof, new water heater, newer furnace, newer heated garage, tons of parking and best of all basically my top pick for location. The home definitely went cheaper than I expected based on how many viewings there were on day 1.



Congrats

----------


## msommers

> Bought a house today, had to go $10k over asking to get it but still came in $65k under our budget. Overall pretty happy, already has AC, new roof, new water heater, newer furnace, newer heated garage, tons of parking and best of all basically my top pick for location. The home definitely went cheaper than I expected based on how many viewings there were on day 1.



Great to hear man! Can't believe the RE market is still going crazy. I feel like the Jackie Chan meme.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Great to hear man! Can't believe the RE market is still going crazy. I feel like the Jackie Chan meme.



Honestly I thought the high bid was going to be $30-35k over what we bid. Overall I’m just happy we stayed way under our max budget.

----------


## riander5

Was it a 400-500k house? 800-900k? Maybe you arent comfortable sharing but always interesting to know and a good datapoint... I know a friend who got under listing on an 850k house, and i know 450k listings that went for 600k. So i'd hazard a guess you were at least above 700k

----------


## TomcoPDR

A condo unit in my apartment complex went for $17,000 under listed

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Was it a 400-500k house? 800-900k? Maybe you arent comfortable sharing but always interesting to know and a good datapoint... I know a friend who got under listing on an 850k house, and i know 450k listings that went for 600k. So i'd hazard a guess you were at least above 700k



It was listed for $530k.

----------


## msommers

https://financialpost.com/real-estat...1f35461ac/amp/

LULZ

----------


## ExtraSlow

Zero down? Fuck I look stupid paying extra down.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> https://financialpost.com/real-estat...1f35461ac/amp/
> 
> LULZ



Banks are not our friends.
I didn't realize how _not best_ their "best" rates were until I decided to play a few of them against each other. Went from P-1.04% to P-1.07 to P-1.15 to P-1.20% with each rate being "the best we can do".

----------


## msommers

Were those all major institutions or brokers as well?

----------


## Tik-Tok

We got a zero down mortgage in 2002, no ragrets.

Though I thought our mortgage rules changed a decade or so ago to prevent this?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I can’t believe the amount of hoops we had to jump through this time to get a mortgage, maybe a good thing for weeding people out I suppose.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Were those all major institutions or brokers as well?



Two of the Big-5 banks and our existing lender, which is some hilarious division of ComputerShare.

----------


## bjstare

> We got a zero down mortgage in 2002, no ragrets.



You mean back when houses were $200k?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You mean back when houses were $200k?



Yes. Had we waited and saved, we would have spent twice much for the same house.

----------


## ercchry

> Two of the Big-5 banks and our existing lender, which is some hilarious division of ComputerShare.



Computershare is just corporate trust service provider… lots of monolines use them

The “best rate” bs is part of why I jump ship from brokering… amazing how many brokers are willing to work for free; especially with mcap ending the 5bps cheap buy downs

----------


## Civic_Drift

I am not sure if it's just my specific area (NW Calgary) but is anyone else noticing the market picking up again the past 2 weeks? It seems like good listings are going pending/sold faster than July/early August.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I am not sure if it's just my specific area (NW Calgary) but is anyone else noticing the market picking up again the past 2 weeks? It seems like good listings are going pending/sold faster than July/early August.



Haven’t been watching since we bought a place but I’m honestly surprised we got ours for only $10k over asking in July.

----------


## nicknolte

> I am not sure if it's just my specific area (NW Calgary) but is anyone else noticing the market picking up again the past 2 weeks? It seems like good listings are going pending/sold faster than July/early August.



There's probably a lot of people trying to buy right now before their pre-approvals expires

----------


## ExtraSlow

A lot of political discussion about housing affordability. Best way to make thing affordable is to reduce housing values. Doubt anyone has the balls to do it on purpose, but could do it by accident.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> A lot of political discussion about housing affordability. Best way to make thing affordable is to reduce housing values. Doubt anyone has the balls to do it on purpose, but could do it by accident.



Gee, I wonder if law makers would want to crack down the value of real estate when they hold lots of assets. No conflict of interest by keeping the market "stable".

----------


## ExtraSlow

People over 50 own a lot of real estate. People over 50 make a lot of the policy decisions.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> People over 50 own a lot of real estate. People over 50 make a lot of the policy decisions.



ding ding. Naive people think the policy makers WANT to make the real estate affordable to the general public lol

----------


## killramos

The kind of real estate they want to make affordable, is not the kind of real estate wealthy people over 50 own

Expect some real cheap ghettos to start showing up where parks used to be

----------


## mr2mike

> A lot of political discussion about housing affordability. Best way to make thing affordable is to reduce housing values. Doubt anyone has the balls to do it on purpose, but could do it by accident.



Make it very difficult for international money to be laundured through Canada real estate.
But Trudeau's friends and funding would not like that.

----------


## schurchill39

> I cant believe the amount of hoops we had to jump through this time to get a mortgage, maybe a good thing for weeding people out I suppose.



Just saw this post and I agree. This time around it seemed like never ending curve balls being thrown at us compared to when I bought this first house under just my name at a way lower income. 

This is my wife's slow time so she is only doing about 68-72 hours every 2 weeks instead of 80-90 hours. Well even though the numbers said we qualified if she only worked part time (54hrs every 2 weeks), the fact they expected to see 80hrs every 2 weeks and didn't for a couple paystubs threw up major red flags for the underwriters and basically sent the whole file into a re-review at the 11th hour. We ended up having to provide about 5 years of T4's and a bunch of pay slips from different seasons over those years to show that this was a consistently slow time and in the winter it always picks up. 

We also qualified if it was just under my name and we upped our down payment by 3%, or if we used a 3 year average for me instead of a 2 year which we offered to do but the pay stubs fucked it all up and would only consider our file that way.

----------


## jwslam

> Make it very difficult for international money to be laundured through Canada real estate.
> But Trudeau's friends and funding would not like that.

----------


## prae

[conditionally] sold our place in <24hrs at full list. For 30k more than any listing agent suggested it was worth. things still p hot.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> [conditionally] sold our place in <24hrs at full list. For 30k more than any listing agent suggested it was worth. things still p hot.



Nice, what price range?

----------


## prae

> Nice, what price range?



700+

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> [conditionally] sold our place in <24hrs at full list. For 30k more than any listing agent suggested it was worth. things still p hot.



Congrats! You can relay the message to Buster who argued over my view on "hot" market.

----------


## you&me

> Congrats! You can relay the message to Buster who argued over my view on "hot" market.



I don't know or remember what the disagreement about a "hot" market was, but it definitely varies between price points, from hot to frigid.

----------


## arcticcat522

Isn't real estate his favorite asset class?

----------


## pheoxs

Unless BoC does some rate hikes soon it's looking like next spring is going to be even more of a craze than this year.

Detached active listings:
October 2019: 3,726
October 2020: 3,065
October 2021: 2,500

Last year was already a crunch and lots of multiple offers, going into next year with 20% less listings is only going to compound that.

----------


## Civic_Drift

Looking at the CREB Daily Housing Stats, there were 313 homes sold and 296 new listings for the week of Oct 15-21, 2021. Insanity.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Looking at the CREB Daily Housing Stats, there were 313 homes sold and 296 new listings for the week of Oct 15-21, 2021. Insanity.



Its not insanity. Its what I told everyone in the past few months. Hot market.

----------


## msommers

When condos start selling quickly, I might be convinced.

----------


## max_boost

> When condos start selling quickly, I might be convinced.



Make DT Calgary great again!

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Unless BoC does some rate hikes soon it's looking like next spring is going to be even more of a craze than this year.
> 
> Detached active listings:
> October 2019: 3,726
> October 2020: 3,065
> October 2021: 2,500
> 
> Last year was already a crunch and lots of multiple offers, going into next year with 20% less listings is only going to compound that.



Im banking on this. I have a house i was going to list in lake bonavista but after seeing whats coming up and what theyre going for i decided to put a bit more money into it and ask for more than i thought. Its almost done but i think im going to hold out til next year.... 




> Make DT Calgary great again!



Was it ever great lol We still go DT for rides along the paths but anytime you venture off its pretty miserable

----------


## max_boost

Yea. Just back to 2015 when ppl were paying $600k for 900sq.ft condos. That would be my definition of great lol

----------


## flipstah

> When condos start selling quickly, I might be convinced.



Haha that's going to take a while. Either Calgary gets a population boost or you'll be underwater for any condo property for the next 5-10 years. There's too much supply and rentals going up (office to resi conversions)

----------


## Xtrema

> Yea. Just back to 2015 when ppl were paying $600k for 900sq.ft condos. That would be my definition of great lol



How about $900K for 1000sqft?

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ary-eau-claire

----------


## you&me

> When condos start selling quickly, I might be convinced.



Exactly. 

"Hot market"... Except condos. 

And >$900,000. 

And anything bought ~2013. 

_Some_ segments might be hot. But _some_ are absolute dog shit.

----------


## suntan

"I sold my house, it's HOT!"

----------


## Cagare

> Haha that's going to take a while. Either Calgary gets a population boost or you'll be underwater for any condo property for the next 5-10 years. There's too much supply and rentals going up (office to resi conversions)



That last point would have me the most concerned about owning a condo right now. If they go ahead with the volume of conversion they want it's going to reap havoc on the existing condo market. I do wonder what it will do to the rental market also.

What we're seeing right now is the fall rush to close before Christmas. The market got relatively quiet very early this summer and this makes sense. Will be interesting to see what inflation does, if anything to the spring market next year.

----------


## ExtraSlow

low real estate prices (and cheap rentals) is a stated policy goal of several levels of government.

----------


## flipstah

> That last point would have me the most concerned about owning a condo right now. If they go ahead with the volume of conversion they want it's going to reap havoc on the existing condo market. I do wonder what it will do to the rental market also.
> 
> What we're seeing right now is the fall rush to close before Christmas. The market got relatively quiet very early this summer and this makes sense. Will be interesting to see what inflation does, if anything to the spring market next year.



Yeah, I can't make moves on my condo because of those conversions + the rental buildings going up. Finding good renters is also a challenge on their own.

----------


## ercchry

> Yeah, I can't make moves on my condo because of those conversions + the rental buildings going up. Finding good renters is also a challenge on their own.



Just rent it to that guy with the GT-R, I’m sure he is always looking for more units  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> Just rent it to that guy with the GT-R, I’m sure he is always looking for more units



No Stampede, no activity  :Cry: 

EDIT: if its the same guy, he downgraded to a 2010 S5

----------


## max_boost

> That last point would have me the most concerned about owning a condo right now. If they go ahead with the volume of conversion they want it's going to reap havoc on the existing condo market. I do wonder what it will do to the rental market also.
> 
> What we're seeing right now is the fall rush to close before Christmas. The market got relatively quiet very early this summer and this makes sense. Will be interesting to see what inflation does, if anything to the spring market next year.



Ya so I quickly heloc my condo and dumped it into tech and crypto instead hoping for the best lol

----------


## mr2mike

> low real estate prices (and cheap rentals) is a stated policy goal of several levels of government.



Problem is they don't understand economics.
Buy a property for $900k, your not renting it out to feel good about yourself. At least I'm not.
Lower the house cost and not the rental cost.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

My entire focus on this thread is to buy land/house. I excluded condos.

Dunno why you guys keep denying a hot real estate market just because condos, the worst performing real estate sub asset class, is still in the dumpster. 

Just because your Citizens watch is not inflating in value, does not change the fact Rolexes are a hot commodity.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This thread is a nice mix of honest advice, irrelevant bullshit, e-peen, and insults. I figure you've got all you can hope to get out of it at this point.
So go buy something already.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just because your Citizens watch is not inflating in value, does not change the fact Rolexes are a hot commodity.



That's too terrible a comparison to even be worth mocking.
But it's not my thread.

----------


## suntan

> This thread is a nice mix of honest advice, irrelevant bullshit, e-peen, and insults. I figure you've got all you can hope to get out of it at this point.
> So go buy something already.



It’s a small slice of life.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> This thread is a nice mix of honest advice, irrelevant bullshit, e-peen, and insults. I figure you've got all you can hope to get out of it at this point.
> So go buy something already.



isnt that every thread here?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> isnt that every thread here?



Not every thread has the honest advice part. But yeah, that was my point.

----------


## prae

Well, our buyers are being totally nitpicky on their inspection. Trying to get me to run a gas line and insulate/drywall my garage, before they lift conditions. Good luck with that.

----------


## killramos

“Sure, drop the offer by 20k and I’d be happy to coordinate that for you”

----------


## jwslam

> Sure, drop the offer by 20k and Id be happy to coordinate that for you



IDK what business you're doing but I'll take that!

I would want them to RAISE the offer by 20k.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> IDK what business you're doing but I'll take that!
> 
> I would want them to RAISE the offer by 20k.



Remind me to make an offer of his house when he lists it.

----------


## killramos

> IDK what business you're doing but I'll take that!
> 
> I would want them to RAISE the offer by 20k.



Or that lol

----------


## prae

At this point I'm hoping they try to back out so I can get my lawyer involved in a claim. If I can keep their deposit I will be pursuing it to the fullest. I dont expect things to get that interesting however.

----------


## jwslam

> At this point I'm hoping they try to back out so I can get my lawyer involved in a claim. If I can keep their deposit I will be pursuing it to the fullest. I dont expect things to get that interesting however.



It'll most likely be that both parties walk away...
not sure if there's some clause where if you sell for example 10k less than their offer, then you pursue through small claims your losses (the 10k differential, any carrying charges for the duration between their closing and new closing date i.e. mortgage interest only, utilities, taxes, insurance, etc)

how did it get all the way to lawyer if you're still in c/s stage?

----------


## Cagare

Always fun. If they really wanted to get out of it they could just claim they cannot get financing and walk away.

----------


## prae

> how did it get all the way to lawyer if you're still in c/s stage?



It hasn't. We're still at the Beyond Armchair Arbitration stage. Next step after that is the Beyond Backroom Casting Couch, then after _that_, real lawyers get involved.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Always fun. If they really wanted to get out of it they could just claim they cannot get financing and walk away.



With a normal person id say thats what they'd do but these buyers have got to be on the wacky side for them to want prae to run a gas line and insulate a garage to waive conditions unless those were in violations of something

----------


## msommers

Hot market for sure! Prices in our condo building continue to be listed lower and lower as months and years pass on. Talk about a wise investment while also paying condo fees!!  :Bang Head:

----------


## suntan

Stick an end of a garden hose into the ground near the gas meter.

Tell them you used aerogel insulation in the garage and that it's invisible to the naked eye.

----------


## benyl

> Hot market for sure! Prices in our condo building continue to be listed lower and lower as months and years pass on. Talk about a wise investment while also paying condo fees!!



These sold for $1MM when they were built.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-aspen-woods

One of them sold on the 14th for $649K and was 2 years newer. Brutal.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> These sold for $1MM when they were built.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-aspen-woods



I heard there was a huge special assessment at this complex at one point.

----------


## suntan

This might be the most expensive house in Calgary for sale right now:

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-aspen-woods

Doesn't even have a swimming pool. This is what happens when commoners get money.

----------


## killramos

They have condos in Aspen? lol

----------


## prae

> With a normal person id say thats what they'd do but these buyers have got to be on the wacky side for them to want prae to run a gas line and insulate a garage to waive conditions unless those were in violations of something



things can always get wackier. I deferred a vasectomy while we sell our house so that I'm physically able to pack and move. I'll be billing these would be buyers for my condoms, saved in a shoebox labelled "Exhibit #1", to be disclosed as evidence in small claims court.

----------


## bjstare

> I heard there was a huge special assessment at this complex at one point.



The whole complex had massive exterior work, covered in scaffolding/netting for >1yr. It was in the high 5/low 6 figures per unit IIIRC. Jordan would probably know, we talked about it back when it was coming down the pipe.

----------


## Xtrema

> Hot market for sure! Prices in our condo building continue to be listed lower and lower as months and years pass on. Talk about a wise investment while also paying condo fees!!



Avi is trying to get rid of last 2 units in University district by advertising it being $80K off at $499k.

Look at rentfaster and most seems to want $2k-$2200. 

Look up condo fee and taxes, it's about $1K/month.

Nope the hell out of there.

----------


## gyromonkey

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-aspen-woods


I know this house very well, its one of his 30 plus places in the Calgary area. I am sure a few of them have pools lol

gotta feel bad for the poor fella he did buy it for over 10mil

----------


## max_boost

> Hot market for sure! Prices in our condo building continue to be listed lower and lower as months and years pass on. Talk about a wise investment while also paying condo fees!!



Lol its okay bro. Im glad the markets have been hot. It made up my condo losses. Win some lose some.

----------


## jwslam

> These sold for $1MM when they were built.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-aspen-woods
> 
> One of them sold on the 14th for $649K and was 2 years newer. Brutal.



didn't know so many people had shakalaka money to take that kinda loss

----------


## Xtrema

> didn't know so many people had shakalaka money to take that kinda loss



Or the fact that someone pay $1M to live next to hobo express and not in the downtown core.

----------


## max_boost

ooof that's some pain. I don't feel so bad now lol

----------


## you&me

> This might be the most expensive house in Calgary for sale right now:
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-aspen-woods
> 
> Doesn't even have a swimming pool. This is what happens when commoners get money.



https://www.honestdoor.com/property/...-sw-calgary-ab

 :ROFL!: 

At least P_o_R's sliver of the market is hot

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

I know many of you are hodling condos. But I will reiterate to those who cannot read. The entire thread is directed to house and land. And this specific asset class is hot. Condo fees are pretty hot, tho.

----------


## Euro_Trash

> The whole complex had massive exterior work, covered in scaffolding/netting for >1yr. It was in the high 5/low 6 figures per unit IIIRC. Jordan would probably know, we talked about it back when it was coming down the pipe.



Exactly - basically the builder undersized a beam at the garage level (with 3 floors stacked on top) which had to be replaced/reinforced, but also led to significant exterior damage, including water/mold on some of the units. Low 6 figures is correct, ask me how I know...  :Barf:

----------


## benyl

> Or the fact that someone pay $1M to live next to hobo express and not in the downtown core.



To be fair, the hobo express was built after these condos.

----------


## Xtrema

> I know many of you are hodling condos. But I will reiterate to those who cannot read. The entire thread is directed to house and land. And this specific asset class is hot. Condo fees are pretty hot, tho.



Sep 2019 to Sep 2020, Detached house was off 1%
Sep 2020 to Sep 2021, Detached house is up 10%

Not bad but given we had the lowest mortgage rate in history and price of lumber is up 3x, pretty tame.

Under the same factors while we are up 10%:
GTA: +19%
GVA: +21%
Halifax: +23%

Last time Calgary has seen those kind of yoy numbers was 06-07. And it was never seen again.

Condo ownership is a lifestyle play.

Detached house ownership is an inflation hedge.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

Call it tame or inflation hedge. But when people pay over asking price, IMO, is a hot market. 

If needed, I can create a new thread called "Calgary Condo Prospects" for you condo lovers.

----------


## beyond_ban

> Call it tame or inflation hedge. But when people pay over asking price, IMO, is a hot market. 
> 
> If needed, I can create a new thread called "Calgary Condo Prospects" for you condo lovers.



Are we allowed to talk commerical RE here?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Are we allowed to talk commerical RE here?



Please do... Looking to purchase a small warehouse style office for the company and have no idea what the market is like at the moment.

----------


## beyond_ban

> Please do... Looking to purchase a small warehouse style office for the company and have no idea what the market is like at the moment.



What area you are you looking for? Size range? I know the industrial market has been really hot but there has been quite a bit of new industrial condo supply hitting the market over the last few years.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Ideally closer to inner city, so not like Rocky view. Just a small warehouse for a 3-4 person operation. Maybe ~ 400-600sqf front office with a ~1000sqf loading bay in the back. Looking for a ground level shop that allows for easy shipping and receiving, but don't need alot of space for inventory.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Please do... Looking to purchase a small warehouse style office for the company and have no idea what the market is like at the moment.



It’s pretty hot too. Just sold a bay $245/sqft, this month. Market for under 3,000 sqft is holding strong for $250/sqft. Stuck on one after leasehold at $300/sqft  :Cry: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Are we allowed to talk commerical RE here?



Thread break?

----------


## beyond_ban

> Ideally closer to inner city, so not like Rocky view. Just a small warehouse for a 3-4 person operation. Maybe ~ 400-600sqf front office with a ~1000sqf loading bay in the back. Looking for a ground level shop that allows for easy shipping and receiving, but don't need alot of space for inventory.



New build that meets these requirements is getting anywhere from $350+/SF and more suburban. Tomco is right with older product that is centrally located isn't trading for below $250/SF

----------


## RX_EVOLV

What the current market situation? 

I really don't need it until our current lease expires next summer. Should we just jump on one now as they could get more expensive, or it's been steadily high so no need to rush into the market, or they are just overpriced and we are better off waiting.

----------


## Xtrema

> What the current market situation? 
> 
> I really don't need it until our current lease expires next summer. Should we just jump on one now as they could get more expensive, or it's been steadily high so no need to rush into the market, or they are just overpriced and we are better off waiting.



Depends on your view on interest rate. There is a rush right now because rates may be going up due to inflation concerns. 

Other factors causing this run up includes:
1. GVA/GTA are relocating here if their jobs allows them to as both are on UBS bubble index at #2 and #6 and highly unaffordable if your income come from a job. Also reason why Halifax is up 23% yoy as some has flee GTA to Halifax
2. Money laundering from China and immigrant from HK to escape Common Prosperity has ramped up big time which feeds into #1. Heard rumor that CRA is auditing an Ontario man with $40K/yr income but $30M worth of properties.

Looks around Hamptons, it seems pretty balanced. Everything seems to move within 2 weeks unless it's a pure shit hole or asking for way too much.




> Call it tame or inflation hedge. But when people pay over asking price, IMO, is a hot market.



As an investor of Buster's favorite asset class and a landlord, I'm glad there is some movement. It's still the worst performing part of my portfolio since pandemic started. But it's just diversification in the event of a long term bear market rear its ugly head.

If this $65 oil forecast holds out and double meat sub time comes again, I'll probably let some go.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> As an investor of Buster's favorite asset class and a landlord, I'm glad there is some movement. It's still the worst performing part of my portfolio since pandemic started. But it's just diversification in the event of a long term bear market rear its ugly head.
> 
> If this $65 oil forecast holds out and double meat sub time comes again, I'll probably let some go.



I guess the view is always different depending on where the money is :P
I think theres still a bit of room for the bull run. So be patient on offloading.

Those who bought high and sold low tend to be sour when things rebound.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

How do I check who sent me a reputation message? lmao

To whoever sent me the msg. I have other investments doing alright. just a tad better than Calgary condos. 

However, too bad I couldnt buy (house) in Calgary at time of writing this thread. It would have been at least 10-15% cheaper then.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Just an FYI because I still check in on airdrie real estate, it's already been leveling off in both sales and prices... don't the bedroom communities cool off first and also the last to rise in price?.... I'm glad I sold when I had the chance.

----------


## Civic_Drift

Inventory for detached homes dipped below 2,000 yesterday. 1,999 active listings as of November 3. Last year, there were 2,679 active listings so only time will tell if this leads to another hot 2022 spring market even with interest rates projected to rise.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Inventory for detached homes dipped below 2,000 yesterday. 1,999 active listings as of November 3. Last year, there were 2,679 active listings so only time will tell if this leads to another hot 2022 spring market even with interest rates projected to rise.



Ask Buster for his forecast. Then bet against him lmao

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Inventory for detached homes dipped below 2,000 yesterday. 1,999 active listings as of November 3. Last year, there were 2,679 active listings so only time will tell if this leads to another hot 2022 spring market even with interest rates projected to rise.



Not a single detached home for sale in my community for the last 2 weeks and 1 just popped up and id be surprised if it lasted to this weekend. I was going to hold off til the new year to list a place but i think i might list in 2 weeks, ive always heard you dont want to list around this time but talking to some people and my realtor they say its not as bad as people think.

----------


## bjstare

> Not a single detached home for sale in my community for the last 2 weeks and 1 just popped up and id be surprised if it lasted to this weekend. I was going to hold off til the new year to list a place but i think i might list in 2 weeks, ive always heard you dont want to list around this time but talking to some people and my realtor they say its not as bad as people think.



A realtor telling you "now is a good time to list"? Imagine that.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> A realtor telling you "now is a good time to list"? Imagine that.



want a side bet if he lists market value it will sell within 2 weeks? I have 0 info on his house. But if he lists market price, I am certain it will sell quick and most likely above asking.

----------


## killramos

What’s “market value” ?

----------


## Buster

Market is haaaaawwwwt

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Market is haaaaawwwwt



Care to wager? Lol 0.1 BTC?

----------


## Buster

> Care to wager? Lol 0.1 BTC?



Name the wager

----------


## pheoxs

Seems dumb to list right now. Sure you can probably sell it for asking in a few weeks but with active listings significantly below normal as still dropping theres no rush. Why not wait until spring when theres more buyers so you can hopefully get a bidding war going.

Right now theres 1,979 detached properties for sale in Calgary. 2 years ago this time of year it was 3,400 listings. And sales continue to outpace new listings which means spring is going to be chaos. I wouldnt wait for summer as things might taper off with rate changes coming but Feb-Mar is looking like the stars aligning to sell a house.

----------


## bjstare

> want a side bet if he lists market value it will sell within 2 weeks? I have 0 info on his house. But if he lists market price, I am certain it will sell quick and most likely above asking.



You’re confused. 

If he lists and it sells for over list, it was priced below market value. The sale price is the market price.

----------


## killramos

Is as if some people don’t understand anything about markets at all or something

----------


## Buster

> You’re confused. 
> 
> If he lists and it sells for over list, it was priced below market value. The sale price is the market price.






> Is as if some people don’t understand anything about markets at all or something



No way. Unpossible. Market is hot

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

Market value is based on recent transaction record of same/similar assets. 

Sure, you can challenge what is "market value" with justifications. 

I keep forgetting beyond is full of condo lovin hill billy rednecks. Mah bad!

----------


## Buster

> Market value is based on recent transaction record of same/similar assets. 
> 
> Sure, you can challenge what is "market value" with justifications. 
> 
> I keep forgetting beyond is full of condo lovin hill billy rednecks. Mah bad!



Don't listen to those guys.

They don't have access to the secret market list prices for all the houses.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like to watch listings and buy every house that's listed below market. I can usually sell next day for full market price and I make a lot of money this way.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I like to watch listings and buy every house that's listed below market. I can usually sell next day for full market price and I make a lot of money this way.



What’s from someone else reading this secret from copying your proprietary investment strategy?

----------


## killramos

> What’s from someone else reading this secret from copying your proprietary investment strategy?



Everyone else is a stoopid spoiled Canadian with too big of lots.

Once you live in a few shoeboxes in Asia you miraculously know everything there is to know about Canadian real estate. Look at Vancouver. Hawwwwt

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What’s from someone else reading this secret from copying your proprietary investment strategy?



Be reels. I is smrt. Dey r dum.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Wait... This is the guy who lives in a drawer somewhere in Asia? I thought he was an exec in the Rotary Club. Can he help me win a show home with a jet ski, or not!??! 
That's how I decide whose side of the argument I'm supporting.

----------


## Rocket1k78

A single dethatched finally came up for sale in my community on friday and its gone already so theres still some action. Not saying the market as a whole is hawwt but theres still some heat 




> A realtor telling you "now is a good time to list"? Imagine that.



True lol it wasnt just him though






> Seems dumb to list right now. Sure you can probably sell it for asking in a few weeks but with active listings significantly below normal as still dropping theres no rush. Why not wait until spring when theres more buyers so you can hopefully get a bidding war going.
> 
> Right now theres 1,979 detached properties for sale in Calgary. 2 years ago this time of year it was 3,400 listings. And sales continue to outpace new listings which means spring is going to be chaos. I wouldnt wait for summer as things might taper off with rate changes coming but Feb-Mar is looking like the stars aligning to sell a house.



I was on the same boat as i feel the 1st quarter of next year will be really good but i cant see it being another price spike like what happened this year but again who knows. If i wait til next year ill probably have a larger buyer pool but ill also be up against more comps too. I think with the low listings this should help me and im sure its not just the few of us in here that are feeling like its going to get busy again next year so hopefully theres still panicked buyers lol

----------


## suntan

I'm getting supermarket prices. Your arguments are all invalid.

----------


## pheoxs

> A single dethatched finally came up for sale in my community on friday and its gone already so theres still some action. Not saying the market as a whole is hawwt but theres still some heat 
> 
> 
> True lol it wasnt just him though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the same boat as i feel the 1st quarter of next year will be really good but i cant see it being another price spike like what happened this year but again who knows. If i wait til next year ill probably have a larger buyer pool but ill also be up against more comps too. I think with the low listings this should help me and im sure its not just the few of us in here that are feeling like its going to get busy again next year so hopefully theres still panicked buyers lol



Well inventory is lower now that its been in many years so thats a big plus for the spring and although theyll raise interest rates eventually, itll only be in 0.25% increments so if I had to wager as soon as we see the first rate increase youll still see a flurry of purchases as more people try to buy before rates go up even further. Although the bond market is already rising so perhaps thats happening now.

Either way, as long as active listings continues to drop each month I dont really see a reason to rush. But I would say the best thing you can do is have your realtor ready to go, the house ready, and whenever you do decide to list it you can pull the trigger in a few days to get it listed. Gives you flexibility.

----------


## Xtrema

> Seems dumb to list right now. Sure you can probably sell it for asking in a few weeks but with active listings significantly below normal as still dropping there’s no rush. Why not wait until spring when there’s more buyers so you can hopefully get a bidding war going.
> 
> Right now there’s 1,979 detached properties for sale in Calgary. 2 years ago this time of year it was 3,400 listings. And sales continue to outpace new listings which means spring is going to be chaos. I wouldn’t wait for summer as things might taper off with rate changes coming but Feb-Mar is looking like the stars aligning to sell a house.



rates going back up and inflation may lowering buying power and remove buyers from the market.

----------


## suntan

Pfft, according to MMT printing money has no consequences.

----------


## pheoxs

> rates going back up and inflation may lowering buying power and remove buyers from the market.



It will but it also means anyone thats close to buying is going to hurry up and buy asap. I think sales will hold decently well through the first rate increase. its when we get to 2 or 3 increases through the year that things taper off a bunch. We still have to go up a full % to get to pre covid levels.

----------


## suntan

BoC will keep rates low to prevent Canada from going bankrupt.

CAD$ tanks, Chinese buy even more property as a result, raising home prices.

See, it's a win-win-win.

----------


## Buster

> BoC will keep rates low to prevent Canada from going bankrupt.
> 
> CAD$ tanks, Chinese buy even more property as a result, raising home prices.
> 
> See, it's a win-win-win.



It's almost as if central planning is a sham

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It's almost as if central planning is a sham



Well, it's also really poorly done in Canada. Now China, that's a model that (almost) works!

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> BoC will keep rates low to prevent Canada from going bankrupt.
> 
> CAD$ tanks, Chinese buy even more property as a result, raising home prices.
> 
> See, it's a win-win-win.



The Chinese are driving real estate in Cowtown? Lol

----------


## Xtrema

> The Chinese are driving real estate in Cowtown? Lol



i am waiting AB to have the same scam that Nova Scotia is running watch the Chinese $ flowing in.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I'm getting supermarket prices. Your arguments are all invalid.



Almost as invalid as you saying a buyer has no recourse the day before posession :ROFL!: 




> But I would say the best thing you can do is have your realtor ready to go, the house ready, and whenever you do decide to list it you can pull the trigger in a few days to get it listed. Gives you flexibility.



Thats the plan, met with a couple staging companies today to get some numbers and just a couple small touch ups

----------


## suntan

> Almost as invalid as you saying a buyer has no recourse the day before posession



The amount of bullshit you spew could fill up multiple green bins. Your fucking idiocy and impotence in negotiating doesn't mean it applies to everyone else.

----------


## Buster

Gettin' spicey!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Gettin' spicey!



More proof that the trash talking market is hot right now.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

We need a poll to see how many rednecks here actually own their homes and see their view the market prospects lol

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> A single dethatched finally came up for sale in my community on friday and its gone already so theres still some action. Not saying the market as a whole is hawwt but theres still some heat 
> 
> 
> True lol it wasnt just him though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the same boat as i feel the 1st quarter of next year will be really good but i cant see it being another price spike like what happened this year but again who knows. If i wait til next year ill probably have a larger buyer pool but ill also be up against more comps too. I think with the low listings this should help me and im sure its not just the few of us in here that are feeling like its going to get busy again next year so hopefully theres still panicked buyers lol



This is happening in many areas. The number of listings is more critical than you think. 2k listing (leftovers) is either extremely overpriced, and/or just shit homes. 

I can conclude this thread is now pointless and derailed. My bad to start a thread talking about RE with a bunch of rednecks living in trailer parks. Youd think these old folks on beyond would have grown up a bit by now.

----------


## Buster

Trailers are haaaawt

----------


## ExtraSlow

> We need a poll to see how many rednecks here actually own their homes and see their view the market prospects lol



You might be surprised to learn that some homeowners don't bother following or predicting the housing market.

----------


## killramos

> Trailers are haaaawt



I feel like the average double wide would be far too much for our resident real estate genius to wrap his head around.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Selling primary residence is profiting! Yaiss!
I buy entire city block in Uzbekistan!

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

Beyond never fails to amuse me with the same 5 middle aged clowns lol

----------


## killramos

nothing like a young buck who rents a room above the ramen joint to skool the middle aged clowns on home ownership.

I've heard single family detached dwellings is a sector ripe for disruption amirit?

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> nothing like a young buck who rents a room above the ramen joint to skool the middle aged clowns on home ownership.



shame the room cost more than your trailer

----------


## killramos

> shame the room cost more than your trailer



Sounds very sensible  :ROFL!:

----------


## arcticcat522

Uzbekistan is so haawt right now.

My buddy just moved from ON and was having a hard time getting something in the 550 -650 range. Would go look at 15 places and they would all be sold before they could get am offer in. Auburn Bay area. Ended up finding a place "coming soon" and got it for 2k less than list. 637 I believe

----------


## killramos

I think id prefer Uzbekistan

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I think id prefer Uzbekistan



Bro. You have 7215 posts with 0 value. I think its best you Uzbekistan or KYS. lol

----------


## killramos

please. Those are just car forum posts.

Get your head straight junior.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Damned '08's

----------


## Buster

> Beyond never fails to amuse me with the same 5 middle aged clowns lol



Don't pay any attention to those guys. They're useless. Only listen to me.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Who is this SandyVag, anustart and where did he come from?! This is ridiculous.
All I wanted was to win something from the Rotary Club.

You be red, now!

----------


## killramos

He brings the wisdom of the Orient.

Confucius say. Market HAWWWWT

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> please. Those are just car forum posts.
> 
> Get your head straight junior.



I think you should reconsider life choices on how to spend your time, old man.

----------


## Buster

Gettin spicey

----------


## killramos

> Gettin spicey



But is it HAWWWWT

----------


## max_boost

> i am waiting AB to have the same scam that Nova Scotia is running watch the Chinese $ flowing in.



Oh yes Halifax is on fire right now

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Oh yes Halifax is on fire right now



Not just Halifax. Some relatives just sold their place 2hours away from Halifax, in a tiny little town of 1500 people, and had a bidding war going on. Went for 15% above list price.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> The amount of bullshit you spew could fill up multiple green bins. Your fucking idiocy and impotence in negotiating doesn't mean it applies to everyone else.



BAHAHAHA did i hit a soft spot? the irony in your post is insane. You go and tell home buyers they have no recourse on a home the day before possession, no pre pos walk throughs, homes sold as is and im the one spewing bullshit :facepalm:  

And if you're not too triggered could you show me where i went wrong on my negotiations and then tried to pawn them off on everyone else? 

Whats your address? ill drop my green bin off for you when yours is full.....

----------


## Xtrema

> Not just Halifax. Some relatives just sold their place 2hours away from Halifax, in a tiny little town of 1500 people, and had a bidding war going on. Went for 15% above list price.



It's ridiculous what they want for new builds with shitty quality. It's almost like it was 2007 in Calgary.

That said supply chain is causing havoc with new builds around AB.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calga...tion-1.6241377

AWS is opening a datacenter somewhere around Calgary. So things are looking a lot less depressing in the short term.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calga...ment-1.6241214

----------


## ExtraSlow

Aws is not that many new jobs. It's a great thing, but it's not moving the needle on real estate.

----------


## jwslam

> It's ridiculous what they want for new builds with shitty quality. It's almost like it was 2007 in Calgary.
> 
> That said supply chain is causing havoc with new builds around AB.
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calga...tion-1.6241377



I have friends who took possession of a new build in Aug.
They are still living without:
-Mirrors
-Shower glass; so they are restricted to using the one shower w/ curtain
-All closet fittings / pantry wire shelving

----------


## bjstare

> I have friends who took possession of a new build in Aug.
> They are still living without:
> -Mirrors
> -Shower glass; so they are restricted to using the one shower w/ curtain
> -All closet fittings / pantry wire shelving



Why would they accept/sign off?

----------


## max_boost

> Why would they accept/sign off?



thinking the same thing lol

----------


## gyromonkey

> I have friends who took possession of a new build in Aug.
> They are still living without:
> -Mirrors
> -Shower glass; so they are restricted to using the one shower w/ curtain
> -All closet fittings / pantry wire shelving




My Money is that their builder uses HS/SS, that company is currently circling the drain from what I hear. Which is sad after this many years. I just pulled a bunch houses from them and send them to my other vender. I spent last week buying mirrors and shower curtains for our clients to get then through the next two weeks till the new vendor can complete the last minute order.

Realistically the buyers don't have much they can do, it's being treated the same as seasonal stuff ie (stucco competition during winter builds) it should be noted on the COP for completion when it arrives. If the customers refuse to take possession the builder will have a clause that says they can charge interest daily. Shitty spot to be in. The entire industry now is messed, 22 week lead time on some tubs, 16-18 weeks for garage doors, My plumber can't even get PEX for house waterlines currently

----------


## Ummach

I have quite a question now about how to sell my mother's house, for this money to buy one studio apartment for my brother, and earlier I planned to invest in construction in order to get a two-room apartment (so far, the money that remains after buying an apartment for my brother, I only have enough for 1 room). I just can't figure out when is the best time for me to do this. After all, when the value of real estate falls, I constantly monitor the cost of apartments on this portal https://resmile.ca/ , then I sell my mother's house for less than I would like, but when the price of real estate rises, then the price of an apartment for my brother rises and my plan to get a two-room apartment over time fails due to lack of money for the down payment for the purchase of an apartment to be built. . Any advice on this?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Do it, real estate is so hot right now.

----------


## Ummach

> Do it, real estate is so hot right now.



Is this your advice to me? I really really want to live separately with my brother, but I'm also very afraid to do something wrong and miss a good opportunity because of haste or vice versa because of waiting.

----------


## killramos

The best time to sell is when you want to sell. The best time to buy is when you want to buy.

Sounds like both of those times are now.

HAWT

----------


## Buster

> My Money is that their builder uses HS/SS, that company is currently circling the drain from what I hear. Which is sad after this may years.



Where did you hear that?

----------


## Xtrema

> I have quite a question now about how to sell my mother's house, for this money to buy one studio apartment for my brother, and earlier I planned to invest in construction in order to get a two-room apartment (so far, the money that remains after buying an apartment for my brother, I only have enough for 1 room). I just can't figure out when is the best time for me to do this. After all, when the value of real estate falls, I constantly monitor the cost of apartments on this portal https://resmile.ca/ , then I sell my mother's house for less than I would like, but when the price of real estate rises, then the price of an apartment for my brother rises and my plan to get a two-room apartment over time fails due to lack of money for the down payment for the purchase of an apartment to be built. . Any advice on this?



Did you mom passed? Or is she going into a home?

Why can't you and your bro just share the house and save up until you are ready to own your own property?

Apartments are risky, I wouldn't own any. Rent only. Too many factors not under your control.

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/sudden-11...eats-1.5655442

----------


## Rocket1k78

Never read the FP so not sure how fake news they are lol https://financialpost.com/commoditie...n-oil-led-boom

----------


## killramos

Boom sounds HAWT to me

----------


## you&me

> Boom sounds HAWT to me



Sooooo HAWT. 

Maybe the prices around here will finally recover to 2014 levels, so I can feel some of that sweet market heat Power of Rotary is experiencing...

----------


## Buster

> Sooooo HAWT. 
> 
> Maybe the prices around here will finally recover to 2014 levels, so I can feel some of that sweet market heat Power of Rotary is experiencing...



I think Rotary was disappointed with our behaviour and vamoosed.

----------


## killramos

He always comes back. Only so much to do with 120 sqft of living space.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> He always comes back. Only so much to do with 120 sqft of living space.



Word. 

But who said I lived in a shoebox??

- - - Updated - - -




> I think Rotary was disappointed with our behaviour and vamoosed.



lol. Why would I be disappointed? Thats your mothers job.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Buster

> Word. 
> 
> But who said I lived in a shoebox??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Why would I be disappointed? Thats your mothers job.



Mom is haaaaawwwwt.

Wait. Damn.

----------


## pheoxs

Mid-month update:

Detached sales: 630
Detached new listings: 560

Active listings: 1,826 (Decrease of 250 since end of October)

Things sure are really looking crazy for spring buying season.

----------


## Rarasaurus

So sell everything early 2022? Or hold for 3 year oil boom?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So sell everything early 2022? Or hold for 3 year oil boom?



Sell and move to Vancouver.

----------


## Rarasaurus

> Sell and move to Vancouver.



Sound financial advice I will take. I agree, History predicts future. 15 year flat market in YYC vs 2X in Vancouver. Likely to happen again over same time period. Vancouver is the sure bet here.

----------


## suntan

Now accessible by ferry!

----------


## killramos

> sell and move to america.



ftfy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sell and move to Quebec?

----------


## pheoxs

> Mid-month update:
> 
> Detached sales: 630
> Detached new listings: 560
> 
> Active listings: 1,826 (Decrease of 250 since end of October)
> 
> Things sure are really looking crazy for spring buying season.



lil’ update to this.

Nov Sales: 1,246
Nov New Listings: 1,052

Nov 1st active listings: 2,066
Dec 1st active listings: 1,526

So a 25% drop in number of homes on the market in a month. Pretty crazy. It’s common to see a decrease, 2019 went from 3,497 down to 3,000 active. Which was also a drop of 500 but the amount remaining is half of what it should be.

----------


## Rarasaurus

Thats just over a month of inventory on Single Family at current sale rates. Will be an interesting market first half of 2022 till rates start rising.

----------


## Civic_Drift

> Thats just over a month of inventory on Single Family at current sale rates. Will be an interesting market first half of 2022 till rates start rising.



Inventory keeps dropping on a daily basis. If inventory drops below 1,000 single family homes, then would be interesting to see if interest rate hikes even have an impact. I personally know a few people that want to upgrade homes but can't because there's simply nothing out there so they cannot sell their existing homes. It's a domino effect.

----------


## Buster

> Inventory keeps dropping on a daily basis. If inventory drops below 1,000 single family homes, then would be interesting to see if interest rate hikes even have an impact. I personally know a few people that want to upgrade homes but can't because there's simply nothing out there so they cannot sell their existing homes. It's a domino effect.



It's a bit like a short squeeze. We know that the Calgary real estate market can absorb much more leverage than it has currently.

----------


## killramos

The game I have been playing this week is what kind of awesome place I could own in Hawaii instead of my dump in Calgary.

----------


## prae

> The game I have been playing this week is what kind of awesome place I could own in Hawaii instead of my dump in Calgary.



we just hired someone out of Oahu that left LA, for Hawaii. Do eeet

----------


## Buster

I could never live in Hawaii

----------


## prae

> I could never live in Hawaii



what I find hilarious is the cost of flights, travel time, and the net-net accessibility of YYJ isn't really that different than HNL

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> The game I have been playing this week is what kind of awesome place I could own in Hawaii instead of my dump in Calgary.



Big Island is pretty affordable, don't even look at Kauai prices haha

----------


## bjstare

> Big Island is pretty affordable, don't even look at Kauai prices haha



It’s less affordable in nicer communities. 

My parents have a house on the big island. We have toyed with moving down there, but the biggest barrier is being white - more of a consideration given we’re raising young kids. White kids get treated like shit by the native Hawaiians down there. Also drugs are a major issue.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> It’s less affordable in nicer communities. 
> 
> My parents have a house on the big island. We have toyed with moving down there, but the biggest barrier is being white - more of a consideration given we’re raising young kids. White kids get treated like shit by the native Hawaiians down there. Also drugs are a major issue.



Yeah I've mulled the idea of pushing to move there or being retirement goal. The racism is a real deal and working your way into the community which is important with island living.

----------


## Buster

You guys are really selling it

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Beyond group buy a community in Hawaii?

----------


## Disoblige

> Beyond group buy a community in Hawaii?



Mandatory requirement: #7.2

----------


## vengie

> The game I have been playing this week is what kind of awesome place I could own in Hawaii instead of my dump in Calgary.



This is pretty much a travel hobby of mine.

----------


## Civic_Drift

Not sure if this has ever happened but for the first time, there are no detached homes for sale in Panorama Hills <$600k.

----------


## Rocket1k78

https://calgary.ctvnews.ca/real-esta...year-1.5709039. 

I cant speak for any other areas but in the nw anything 5-650k is hawwwt :ROFL!:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Starting to feel a lot better about our purchase this year after seeing the numbers the last few months lol.

----------


## Buster

> Starting to feel a lot better about our purchase this year after seeing the numbers the last few months lol.



one of my investing partners was pushing hard for a residential real estate play in Calgary for most of 2019 and 2020. He's now giving me the "I told you so" business, but I don't care.

----------


## suntan

You were probably just better off buying TQQQ or even goddamned Enbridge.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> one of my investing partners was pushing hard for a residential real estate play in Calgary for most of 2019 and 2020. He's now giving me the "I told you so" business, but I don't care.



Not everyone who was right, was right.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> one of my investing partners was pushing hard for a residential real estate play in Calgary for most of 2019 and 2020. He's now giving me the "I told you so" business, but I don't care.



Thats because you have "i dont care" money  :Pimpin':

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Thats because you have "i dont care" money



I don’t care money sounds way more prestige than fuck you money.

----------


## killramos

How much money is I don’t care money?

----------


## Buster

> Thats because you have "i dont care" money



You know I drive a Honda Ridgeline, right?

----------


## ercchry

> You know I drive a Honda Ridgeline, right?



Yeah, we already established you don’t care  :ROFL!:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> You know I drive a Honda Ridgeline, right?



That’s the ultimate I don’t care unibody truck

----------


## Buster

> That’s the ultimate I don’t care unibody truck



I refuse to call it a "truck". It's not a truck and people get triggered.

----------


## killramos

> I refuse to call it a "truck". It's not a truck and people get triggered.



My mother in law calls her escape a truck. I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t triggered about it.

----------


## suntan

I call my MIL a truck.

----------


## you&me

> https://calgary.ctvnews.ca/real-esta...year-1.5709039. 
> 
> I cant speak for any other areas but in the nw anything 5-650k is hawwwt



Article about "price surge" uses image of a home that's probably down 20% in the last 8 years  :ROFL!: 

So hawt.

----------


## ExtraSlow

wait, a realtor says housing is a good investment?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> You know I drive a Honda Ridgeline, right?



I didnt know that but that just proves my point lol I heard a rumor of this ballin guy who drives an old sentra :Pimpin': 




> My mother in law calls her escape a truck. I’d be lying if I said I wasn’t triggered about it.



My BIL has a velaar and he calls that a truck and id also be lying if it didnt trigger me lol

- - - Updated - - -




> Article about "price surge" uses image of a home that's probably down 20% in the last 8 years 
> 
> So hawt.



you know they gotta have some fake news in it

----------


## ercchry

Does the forecasted increase even match the forecasted rate of inflation for the next year?

----------


## Buster

> Does the forecasted increase even match the forecasted rate of inflation for the next year?



whats the forecasted rate of inflation?

----------


## Gman.45

> I call my MIL a truck.



Haha, if that isn't worth some +rep, I don't know what is.

----------


## ercchry

> whats the forecasted rate of inflation?



I dunno, sounds more like your line of work than mine!

----------


## Buster

> I dunno, sounds more like your line of work than mine!



Dang it. That was a trick question. If I could effectively predict inflation, I wouldn't need any line of work at all!

----------


## ctochico

hey guys, does anyone here heard of/does wholesaling or brrrr?

----------


## Buster

> hey guys, does anyone here heard of/does wholesaling or brrrr?



If you want a job, sure.

Also, crazy post history.

----------


## pheoxs

> lil’ update to this.
> 
> Nov Sales: 1,246
> Nov New Listings: 1,052
> 
> Nov 1st active listings: 2,066
> Dec 1st active listings: 1,526
> 
> So a 25% drop in number of homes on the market in a month. Pretty crazy. It’s common to see a decrease, 2019 went from 3,497 down to 3,000 active. Which was also a drop of 500 but the amount remaining is half of what it should be.



Continuing pointless spam about active listings:

Nov 1st: 2,066
Nov 15th: 1,826
Dec 1st: 1,526
Dec 20th: 1,149

Dec 20th, 2020: 1,878

We're on pace to drop below a thousand for the first time in quite a while, possibly by New years. Last year got pretty heated in the spring and this time around we have ~40% less houses for sale right now.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Is this allowed to be posted here? 


https://www.creb.com/News/CREBNow/20...or_home_sales/

----------


## Disoblige

When is the condo market gonna be hot again? *cough*

----------


## ExtraSlow

Downtown condos, buy the dip!

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Downtown condos, buy the dip!



I bought some too soon jr. as they were dipping  :Cry:  do I just buy more to average down at this point?

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a good day to buy!

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Are we allowed to talk commerical RE here?






> Please do... Looking to purchase a small warehouse style office for the company and have no idea what the market is like at the moment.






> Ideally closer to inner city, so not like Rocky view. Just a small warehouse for a 3-4 person operation. Maybe ~ 400-600sqf front office with a ~1000sqf loading bay in the back. Looking for a ground level shop that allows for easy shipping and receiving, but don't need alot of space for inventory.



These might be good candidate for what you lookin for 
@RX_EVOLV


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-commercial-o...-sf/1600809321

----------


## ercchry

> I bought some too soon jr. as they were dipping  do I just buy more to average down at this point?



Just get creative with the revenue… furnished onlyfan studios would turn a healthy profit. Probably some additional benefits to that also  :ROFL!:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Just get creative with the revenue furnished onlyfan studios would turn a healthy profit. Probably some additional benefits to that also



What did they call 'em in the old ads, looking for open minded tenants or something like that  :Drama:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Someone cool buy this place. Near one of my good buddies. Not on MLS yet, and knowing how these guys roll, probably never will be. 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...2023456236493/
This backyard view is decent. 


One of the better streets in Riverstone, backs onto the hill/park. Long way above the floodplain, much higher than you might think.

----------


## killramos

I love how all these but fuck nowhere suburbs have views like that. Right up until they build the next version of Silverado where your view used to be and you now get to stare at a mud pit for 20 years then a sea of siding thereafter.

At least the people in the middle of the suburb arent kidding themselves.

----------


## ExtraSlow

In this particular case, that hillside is part of fish creek provincial park, and is too steep to build a subdivision on anyway. But yeah, lots of people get "views" of a farmers field and act shocked then it turns into houses.

----------


## ercchry

> In this particular case, that hillside is part of fish creek provincial park, and is too steep to build a subdivision on anyway. But yeah, lots of people get "views" of a farmers field and act shocked then it turns into houses.



I’m still curious when fish creek was extended past 22x… doesn’t stop these north Lethbridge communities from advertising it’s fish creek though

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah I'm just gion by what my buddy down there told me. Could be bullshit. I don't know. You have me curious now.

----------


## ercchry

> Yeah I'm just gion by what my buddy down there told me. Could be bullshit. I don't know. You have me curious now.



Fish creek adjacent at best… looks like rotary nature park (that ends before riverstone) on the east side and LaFarge Meadow on the west side (ending at the end of blue devil) are now technically floating unattached parts of fish creek

https://www.albertaparks.ca/media/73...tear-sheet.pdf

----------


## Disoblige

> I love how all these but fuck nowhere suburbs have views like that. Right up until they build the next version of Silverado where your view used to be and you now get to stare at a mud pit for 20 years then a sea of siding thereafter.
> 
> At least the people in the middle of the suburb arent kidding themselves.



what is wrong with mud pit? they have summer mud wrestling parties down in the south.

Airdrie has their garage orgies, Cranston has their mud body slides.

----------


## killramos

> what is wrong with mud pit? they have summer mud wrestling parties down in the south.
> 
> Airdrie has their garage orgies, Cranston has their mud body slides.



I’d say it’s a different… aesthetic…

----------


## ExtraSlow

Looks like the park does extend south of 22x (now stoney trail) but not actually into the neighborhood where that house is. 
https://albertaparks.ca/media/738464...tear-sheet.pdf



Dropped a pin where that house is, and sketched in the approximate location of that "park-like" hillside area.

- - - Updated - - -




> Fish creek adjacent at best… looks like rotary nature park (that ends before riverstone) on the east side and LaFarge Meadow on the west side (ending at the end of blue devil) are now technically floating unattached parts of fish creek
> 
> https://www.albertaparks.ca/media/73...tear-sheet.pdf



you were faster than me to this.

----------


## killramos

Oh they will just convert that hillside into townhouses in no time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Oh they will just convert that hillside into townhouses in no time.



Fuck I'd laugh. my buddy who lives near there would go insane(er)

----------


## Disoblige

This is why you buy a place where there is zero chance of further residential development lol. No surprises is best because developers will figure something out and piss you off one day.

----------


## Buster

Why would you want your view to be looking UP at something (unless it's a mountain in Canmore or something).

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's a fair bit of certainty about the potential for additional resentatial development in my neighborhood . . . .

----------


## Tik-Tok

> This is why you buy a place where there is zero chance of further residential development lol. No surprises is best because developers will figure something out and piss you off one day.



I don't think anywhere is immune. Golf course? Now a condo community. FN reserve? Now a 6 lane highway.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The real solution is to own all the land you can view. So buy a hill somewhere in the foothills, and make sure to own the whole next 10-20km. Simple and @kilramos approved.

----------


## killramos

> Why would you want your view to be looking UP at something (unless it's a mountain in Canmore or something).



Looking down at things is $$$

And yes. Own everything you want to look at is best.

- - - Updated - - -




> There's a fair bit of certainty about the potential for additional resentatial development in my neighborhood . . . .



*laughs in gondek*

----------


## prae

> The real solution is to own all the land you can view. So buy a hill somewhere in the foothills, and make sure to own the whole next 10-20km. Simple and @kilramos approved.



easily done provided you're not poor

----------


## killramos

> easily done provided you're not poor



This is always the solution

----------


## Turkey99

> Someone cool buy this place. Near one of my good buddies. Not on MLS yet, and knowing how these guys roll, probably never will be. 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...2023456236493/
> This backyard view is decent. 
> Attachment 104034
> 
> One of the better streets in Riverstone, backs onto the hill/park. Long way above the floodplain, much higher than you might think.



Nice

----------


## jwslam

> Why would you want your view to be looking UP at something (unless it's a mountain in Canmore or something).



Chinese say water=wealth.
So water flowing down at you is wealth flowing into you.

----------


## killramos

> Chinese say water=wealth.
> So water flowing down at you is wealth flowing into you.



Wealth flowing from the rich downhill to the poor. Sounds like socialism so this checks out.

----------


## Buster

> Chinese say water=wealth.
> So water flowing down at you is wealth flowing into you.



I hope it's not culturally insensitive for me to say: but that's a very bad idea.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Someone cool buy this place. Near one of my good buddies. Not on MLS yet, and knowing how these guys roll, probably never will be. 
> 
> One of the better streets in Riverstone, backs onto the hill/park. Long way above the floodplain, much higher than you might think.



Looks like a nice place but I would never live that close to a WWTP. Not sure why people want to either...

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm glad I generated some chatter. That's all I wanted.

----------


## Xtrema

> I hope it's not culturally insensitive for me to say: but that's a very bad idea.



Instruction unclear, basement flooded.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Blame boomers, apparently.

----------


## benyl

Yeah, our new hood is full of old people waiting to die. Sounds crass, but a house typically only goes up for sale when the owner can't live there anymore or isn't living anymore. 

The house we got was from a couple where the wife had to move into a retirement community because she couldn't take care of the home as her husband was already in a nursing home with dimentia. During the negotiations, he passed away. kinda sad.

Also: 
*Calgary home prices expected to keep climbing, even as hot market eases from record levels*
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calga...cast-1.6326686




> "The challenge in 2022 is expected to be related to supply," it said. 
> 
> "Starts activity did improve last year, which should help with overall housing supply in 2022, but resale supply may struggle to remain at adequate levels to support balanced conditions throughout the earlier part of the year."

----------


## Tik-Tok

Did someone rename The Onion?

----------


## dirtsniffer

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-woodbine

Also under $900k but actually on fish creek. Also north of the park, so basically inner city.

----------


## bjstare

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-woodbine
> 
> Also under $900k but actually on fish creek. Also north of the park, so basically inner city.



Also, south of 130ave so basically Okotoks.

Location is good if you want to go to the Costco on the reserve, Canyon Meadows GC, or Southcenter. Getting anywhere else fucking sucks.

----------


## ercchry

> Also, south of 130ave so basically Okotoks.
> 
> Location is good if you want to go to the Costco on the reserve, Canyon Meadows GC, or Southcenter. Getting anywhere else fucking sucks.



No it doesn’t. It use to, it doesn’t now you west side snob!  :ROFL!: 

Bow/9th ave in under 10min is manageable. Hell, the core is under 40min by BICYCLE… which is only about 5min slower than westhills to the core. Plus it’s mostly via pathways.

Westhills is also about 5min away… a 5min inconvenience to anything you can reach from the west side at a $1-200k discount… people are finally realizing it and the appreciation of homes over here are currently exploding 
That house though, meh. 

House itself needs to be fully updated, it’s also across the street from the park, and close enough to the ring road that you can hear it.

----------


## gpomp

> Bow/9th ave in under 10min is manageable. Hell, the core is under 40min by BICYCLE… which is only about 5min slower than westhills to the core. Plus it’s mostly via pathways.



Are you saying Woodbine to Downtown is a 10 minute drive?  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

> Are you saying Woodbine to Downtown is a 10 minute drive?



To bow? Yup, yup… done it many times

I don’t know why you find this so outrageous… compared to 
@rage2
 ‘s DT times  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Getting anywhere else fucking sucks.



 It's Calgary...where are you trying to go?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It's Calgary...where are you trying to go?



Complain. It's the canandian way.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> To bow? Yup, yup… done it many times
> 
> I don’t know why you find this so outrageous… compared to 
> @rage2
>  ‘s DT times



Because it is. There's no way, unless you're blowing lights and doing twice the limit. I live half the distance away and even with all greens it takes 10min.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ask your realtor.

----------


## ercchry

> Because it is. There's no way, unless you're blowing lights and doing twice the limit. I live half the distance away and even with all greens it takes 10min.



Lights? There is 4 between here and there… i get stuck at about half. Those lights use to be awful, took multiple cycles to get through… not any more. I also subscribe to the old mentality of 80km/h really means 100km/h… and yeah, you can actually do 100km/h now! 

Since construction ended and this has been possible I have not had much need to be in the core during “rush hour” … but I did go in this summer once and it still held up… perhaps 12min to bow at like 8am

----------


## Tik-Tok

Woodbine is 20km from Bow. You would need to travel 120km/h the entire time to reach it in 10min.

----------


## Buster

> Woodbine is 20km from Bow. You would need to travel 120km/h the entire time to reach it in 10min.



so?

----------


## schurchill39

> I love how all these but fuck nowhere suburbs have views like that. Right up until they build the next version of Silverado where your view used to be and you now get to stare at a mud pit for 20 years then a sea of siding thereafter.
> 
> At least the people in the middle of the suburb arent kidding themselves.



There are already houses on top of that hill which is Cranston and a walking path right along the edge so no development will happen behind him because you couldn't build on that steep hill. I know you were speaking in general terms, but the middle of Riverstone facing NE will stay that way. The east side faces HWY2 which would be loud as shit but the south side with the McMansions a great river and tree view with a golf course across the river. West side has Fish Creek so you can't develop further that way either. So besides the guys by the highway I'd say Riverstone is pretty much set for views

----------


## ercchry

> Woodbine is 20km from Bow. You would need to travel 120km/h the entire time to reach it in 10min.



I’m not going to post my actual speed  :ROFL!: 

But it’s more like 14km… well from 24th and Anderson to bow/crowchild… not exactly where I am, I’m 16kms but also don’t take 24th so it saves me a light

It’s a lot easier to embrace this than to fight it, you don’t need to live in 50s bungalows to afford living 10min to DT! Come, enjoy large lots and 2 story homes with attached garages, great deals to be had if you fucking LOVE oak trim


Edit: I’m kind of offended ya’ll don’t think I can shave 3min off a google maps est. time  :ROFL!: 

…yes I have to also get through the community, but one less light than this is a wash

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Woodbine is 20km from Bow. You would need to travel 120km/h the entire time to reach it in 10min.



Based on google maps, it's only 13km

lol we have to be neighbours. see ya at gators.. hah just kidding.

----------


## Buster

> There are already houses on top of that hill which is Cranston and a walking path right along the edge so no development will happen behind him because you couldn't build on that steep hill. I know you were speaking in general terms, but the middle of Riverstone facing NE will stay that way. The east side faces HWY2 which would be loud as shit but the south side with the McMansions a great river and tree view with a golf course across the river. West side has Fish Creek so you can't develop further that way either. So besides the guys by the highway I'd say Riverstone is pretty much set for views



Wait, I wasn't really looking. I Riverstone that community that's built in the bottom of the river valley right by the river?

----------


## rage2

> To bow? Yup, yup… done it many times
> 
> I don’t know why you find this so outrageous… compared to 
> @rage2
>  ‘s DT times



I’ve done downtown staples to woodbine Safeway in 7 mins. That required speeds of 250kmh+ and stopping for 2 lights. 

My Arbour Lake to downtown times weren’t as extreme in speeds. I posted screen captures of the average speed and distance. Think my record was 12 mins? Gotta dig up that post. Average is around 15-18 mins depending on lights.

----------


## ercchry

> I’ve done downtown staples to woodbine Safeway in 7 mins. That required speeds of 250kmh+ and stopping for 2 lights. 
> 
> My Arbour Lake to downtown times weren’t as extreme in speeds. I posted screen captures of the average speed and distance. Think my record was 12 mins? Gotta dig up that post. Average is around 15-18 mins depending on lights.



Pre, or post ring road completion? With those speeds and ring road I would suspect a little quicker… unless you lost some time just turning onto bow? Few lights in that direction to get west bound if memory serves?

The moral of the story is this city is built to travel N/S… not E/W. google has a 1min faster time from aspen landing to bow as 24/Anderson to bow… 5km difference in routes too

----------


## gpomp

Puzzling to me that people measure times between major intersections and not actual start and end points. If that's the case then I'm 3 minutes from downtown at 80 km/h.

----------


## rage2

Only found this one. 13 mins door to door, home to office. 



I mean it’s rare, hitting every single green perfectly, and cruising at 110 on Crowchild.

----------


## rage2

> Pre, or post ring road completion? With those speeds and ring road I would suspect a little quicker… unless you lost some time just turning onto bow? Few lights in that direction to get west bound if memory serves?
> 
> The moral of the story is this city is built to travel N/S… not E/W. google has a 1min faster time from aspen landing to bow as 24/Anderson to bow… 5km difference in routes too



This was in the 90's when I was a reckless kid. What ring road? Not even sure how ring road could improve that, it adds a huge amount of distance compared to the normal route.

Route was 11th street -> 6th Ave/Bow Trail -> Crowchild -> Glenmore -> 14 St -> Anderson -> 24 St.

It's 16.8km on Google maps, to hit 10 mins you'd have to average 101km/h, so no red lights, and driving at 160 in the fast stretches? Certainly doable.

My 7 min had an average speed of 144km/h, which is insane to me today lol.

----------


## rage2

> Puzzling to me that people measure times between major intersections and not actual start and end points. If that's the case then I'm 3 minutes from downtown at 80 km/h.



That’s the airdrie measurement standard lol.

----------


## kenny

> This was in the 90's when I was a reckless kid. What ring road? Not even sure how ring road could improve that, it adds a huge amount of distance compared to the normal route.



Not if you live on the SW corner of Woodbine just off 130th. Hop on Stoney > Anderson probably quicker than going through the community. 

Moot point since the measure is from 24/Anderson to (Not Quite) Downtown haha.

----------


## pheoxs

BoC held the interest rate, gonna be a crazy couple months leading into spring.

----------


## ercchry

> This was in the 90's when I was a reckless kid. What ring road? Not even sure how ring road could improve that, it adds a huge amount of distance compared to the normal route.
> 
> Route was 11th street -> 6th Ave/Bow Trail -> Crowchild -> Glenmore -> 14 St -> Anderson -> 24 St.
> 
> It's 16.8km on Google maps, to hit 10 mins you'd have to average 101km/h, so no red lights, and driving at 160 in the fast stretches? Certainly doable.
> 
> My 7 min had an average speed of 144km/h, which is insane to me today lol.



Yeah, ring road adds some distance, but allows for sustained high speed all the way from the last light on 6th/bow till the intersection where the husky use to be in woodbine. Your average would be impressive based on your top speed haha.

I’ve done it a few times where I’m coming down glenmore and drive right past 14th st… at more sane speeds it’s about a wash in moderate traffic

----------


## ExtraSlow

> BoC held the interest rate, gonna be a crazy couple months leading into spring.



I hear real estate is hot right now.

----------


## Buster

> BoC held the interest rate, gonna be a crazy couple months leading into spring.



Some day the population will see this for what it is: a transfer of wealth from the common folk to the "rich".

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Some day the population will see this for what it is: a transfer of wealth from the common folk to the "rich".



you must be stoked!

----------


## 88CRX

> Someone cool buy this place. Near one of my good buddies. Not on MLS yet, and knowing how these guys roll, probably never will be. 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...2023456236493/
> This backyard view is decent. 
> Attachment 104034
> 
> One of the better streets in Riverstone, backs onto the hill/park. Long way above the floodplain, much higher than you might think.



Nice house and location. That space is designated MR, it isn't getting developed... ever.

----------


## riander5

> Nice house and location. That space is designated MR, it isn't getting developed... ever.



Real nice house and spot. Wish it was part of the city of calgary moreso than north okotoks. Alas

----------


## 88CRX

> Real nice house and spot. Wish it was part of the city of calgary moreso than north okotoks. Alas



Just give it a few more years and Okotoks will be part of Calgary... problem solved.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Just give it a few more years and Okotoks will be part of Calgary... problem solved.



Only 15 mins to downtown…

----------


## navdeep

Things are pretty crazy out there, we had a realtor come knock on our door and asked if we were interested in selling our house as he has out-of-town buyers looking in the area and after a quick video chat he could would get us an offer in hrs 
we are over the 1millon dollar price range

----------


## pheoxs

Some pointless detached stats:

Jan 2022 average price: 615k
But just Jan 19th-25th: 645k

Same for days on market, 35 for the whole month but 28 over the past week
Same for median, 560k for the month but 590k for the past week.

Considering we're only 3.5 weeks into the year its shocking to see how far outlying the numbers are for this week vs the whole month.

----------


## sabad66

Meanwhile, me and a few others on this forum *still* waiting for townhouse/condo market to heat up:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I take it back about that Riverstone house. Significant unpermitted renovations. Don't buy that one.

----------


## msommers

Spoke with some neighbours last night about the housing situation. They have a condo in Canmore and townhouse/4-plex unit in Killarney. Realtors are begging them to sell their condo in Canmore because of buyers in Toronto, while they'll be lucky to break-even on their townhouse if they sold right now.

Ontario people dreaming of a big lawn or mountain views I guess.

----------


## vengie

It's a Liberal ploy to dilute the voting pool!

----------


## suntan

Canmore condo owners drooling. So many unsold units too.

----------


## ercchry

Canmore condo financing is a nightmare… too many have rental pools, lenders hate that shit

----------


## Xtrema

> Meanwhile, me and a few others on this forum *still* waiting for townhouse/condo market to heat up:



Townhouse is getting a bit warmer? Condo still dead.

Everyone is going for single detached tho. Bidding war all from people outside of Calgary, sight unseen or doing facetime walkthru. BoC rate staying put means the rush will continue.

----------


## Tik-Tok

My in-laws are trying to kick start a hot condo market. They just massively overpaid (IMO) for a condo because FOMO (and old)

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Townhouse is getting a bit warmer? .



You'd think the TH would be getting some of this action since the starter singles are going for crack money

----------


## kobe tai

Edmonton market getting nuts too in the last 2 weeks. I get about 20+ calls daily from Ontario buyers wanting investment properties. I think we might get another bubble brewing here too

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Meanwhile, me and a few others on this forum *still* waiting for townhouse/condo market to heat up:



Haha, tell me about it. It's even worse in Lethbridge. There's a couple units where ours is that are listed for LESS than ones that sold last summer and still sitting....

----------


## suntan

What if you advertised that there was meth in the units?

----------


## Pauly Boy

> What if you advertised that there was meth in the units?



That's why it's so cheap already, rofl

----------


## Tik-Tok

A friends house in Skyview just sold for $620g, $100g over asking, no inspection/conditions, in two days.

Just more proof the market is hot.

----------


## killramos

Hawt

----------


## dirtsniffer

That must be an all time record for skyview

----------


## ExtraSlow

About double what I'd consider in that hood.

----------


## benyl

> About double what I'd consider in that hood.



Double meat subs all around!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> A friends house in Skyview just sold for $630g, $100g over asking, no inspection/conditions, in two days.
> 
> Just more proof the market is hot.



Jfc who wants to pay $630k to live out there?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Jfc who wants to pay $630k to live out there?



Someone very unfamiliar with Calgary, I'm sure.

----------


## Disoblige

There are these stacked homes in our very lively downtown district that I hope become super popular for those out east.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I had to look that (Skyview) up.
WtFBBQ?!??¡!

----------


## killramos

Found the lastest person who will be complaining about the airport being loud in 3 months.

Seriously. That house better be built out of strippers and cocaine to spend that much to live there.

Classic Ontario purchase.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That house better be built out of strippers and cocaine to spend that much to live there.



Quote of the day.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Found the lastest person who will be complaining about the airport being loud in 3 months.



Just wait until they realize the big hailstorm wasn't an uncommon occurence there.

This is one big bubble they're building for us.

----------


## killramos

I could use 3 more months of bubble

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wait, wrong thread. 
.
.
.
.
.
Or is it?

----------


## killramos

> Wait, wrong thread. 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Or is it?

----------


## Xtrema

> You'd think the TH would be getting some of this action since the starter singles are going for crack money



Affordability will have be decimated before the trickle down will happen. A lot of people still don't like any sort of management fees.




> I had to look that (Skyview) up.
> WtFBBQ?!??¡!



It's 5min to airport, T&T and 10min to Downtown, super convenient! 

Asian buyers:



So the hotness is that a lot of reports are betting an AB rebound with oil prices and diversification kinda bearing fruits. With shortage of material and supply, people want to get on the board before they are priced out.

----------


## cdnsir

Looked up listings in the far NE for the first time after reading this. 500k duplexes, 600k laned, and 700k for attached double garages. 

The NE Stoners are the next SW Aspenites.

----------


## ercchry

This inflow of Ontario money is essentially the same thing has lotto winnings… they lucked into it and are looking for something bigger and better than the multi-res/1100sqft bungalow they currently live in. No spectacular earning potential either so they have to move to get it

----------


## Strider

Are these actual people buying? or are ibuyers finally taking hold in Canada?

----------


## msommers

Anyone know what jobs all these Ontario people are filling? "Tech" is so generic

----------


## pheoxs

> Anyone know what jobs all these Ontario people are filling? "Tech" is so generic



Most of them have an occupation of: Child of wealth

----------


## ercchry

> Anyone know what jobs all these Ontario people are filling? "Tech" is so generic



Jobs?! Lotto winners dont need jobs!

Pay back the original $300k mtg on the house they bought for $325k 10yrs ago, $600k for a house here… still $300k cash you try their hand at influencer, day trader, or whatever the latest crazy is these days  :ROFL!:

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I could use 3 more months of bubble



It will be interesting to see what happens come spring. I was going to say this cant continue but who knows anymore. Ive been battling with waiting another month or 2 but im cashing out this weekend hopefully, listing should be up by tonight.

----------


## Xtrema

> Anyone know what jobs all these Ontario people are filling? "Tech" is so generic



It's just a flip or a retirement move. Friend of mine sold his Calgary McMansion for $750k and got the a place for the same price at edge of Oakville. Fast forward 8 years, his joint in Oakville is now fetching $1.5-$1.8M and his old house here or similar is going for around $900K. He can easily cash out $900K and move back to Calgary. It's not a lot but as human capital wanes as you age, that's not insignificant amount to add to the retirement pool.

----------


## you&me

> This inflow of Ontario money is essentially the same thing has lotto winnings they lucked into it and are looking for something bigger and better than the multi-res/1100sqft bungalow they currently live in. No spectacular earning potential either so they have to move to get it



Back in 2007, the average home price in Toronto was ~$525... Calgary was ~$580. 

Today, the average Toronto home owner has seen their home triple in value... The average Calgary owner has - if they're lucky - broken even.

So the average Torontonian has amassed a million dollars in equity... And there's potentially millions... This could amuont to trillions of dollars!  :Shock: 

Anecdotally, it seems like a lot of Ontario buyers aren't moving here, but buying because the market seems too cheap to ignore and they can use just part of their equity to buy up these seemingly cheap houses, in cash.

----------


## Buster

> Back in 2007, the average home price in Toronto was ~$525... Calgary was ~$580. 
> 
> Today, the average Toronto home owner has seen their home triple in value... The average Calgary owner has - if they're lucky - broken even.
> 
> So the average Torontonian has amassed a million dollars in equity... And there's potentially millions... This could amuont to trillions of dollars! 
> 
> Anecdotally, it seems like a lot of Ontario buyers aren't moving here, but buying because the market seems too cheap to ignore and they can use just part of their equity to buy up these seemingly cheap houses, in cash.



Domestic consumption doesn't cause bubbles, didn't you know?

It's all the evil CHINESE MONEY.

Also, at the risk of sounding pedantic, I would say that the average Torontonian's house has tripled in price, but not in value.

----------


## suntan

Only people I know are retirees.

----------


## holden

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/real...erta/#comments

Article about migration from Ontario. Lady sold 2 houses in Toronto and bought 4 in Calgary.

----------


## Disoblige

> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/real...erta/#comments
> 
> Article about migration from Ontario. Lady sold 2 houses in Toronto and bought 4 in Calgary.



Post the article. Can't read it.

Edit: Nvm worked on browser.

----------


## Xtrema

> Post the article. Can't read it.
> 
> Edit: Nvm worked on browser.






> The sale of her two semi-detached houses in midtown Toronto, one her home and the other an investment property, allowed her to purchase a more spacious home in Calgary’s southwest community of Canyon Meadows, as well as three additional investment properties in adjacent neighbourhoods in the south of the city. “It feels like winning the lottery,” Ms. Anderson says. “For someone who’s got Toronto real estate PTSD, it felt amazing to look at what we can buy [in Calgary].”



This is same idea why Halifax real estate has gone thru the roof last 2 years. People in GTA are cashing out if they can.

----------


## Disoblige

> This is same idea why Halifax real estate has gone thru the roof last 2 years. People in GTA are cashing out if they can.



It was a matter of time. I just wish we had Amazon HQ2 here. That would probably have solved a lot of our problems.
We'd be in the Amazon Arena by 2024 as well  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

Someone told that lady that the residential vacancy rate is really high, right?

----------


## Xtrema

> It was a matter of time. I just wish we had Amazon HQ2 here. That would probably have solved a lot of our problems.
> We'd be in the Amazon Arena by 2024 as well



Given Bezo's space ambition, being around DC for HQ2 make more sense. Don't kid yourself, none of the Canadian cities had a chance.

But logistics is on fire. Land around Balzac is raising in value are warehouse vacancy is at all time low.




> Someone told that lady that the residential vacancy rate is really high, right?



or easy $300K flipping them by summer 2022 at this rate. People has forgot how crazy 2006/2007 was.

----------


## suntan

HQ2 is irrelevant. The AWS region here will be massive in short order as no sane company actually wants to host in Toronto, Quebec or Vancouver.

I expect an Azure region here soon enough.

----------


## Xtrema

> HQ2 is irrelevant. The AWS region here will be massive in short order as no sane company actually wants to host in Toronto, Quebec or Vancouver.
> 
> I expect an Azure region here soon enough.



HQ2 is about the high paying jobs. Regional datacenters are nice but all you need are just people that can follow simple instructions.

----------


## suntan

There'll be enough high paying jobs from it.

Just what do you do in IT? I dipped my toe in the job market last summer, I found a high paying position pretty well immediately. Guy offered me the job during the interview.

----------


## Disoblige

> Domestic consumption doesn't cause bubbles, didn't you know?
> 
> It's all the evil CHINESE MONEY.
> 
> Also, at the risk of sounding pedantic, I would say that the average Torontonian's house has tripled in price, but not in value.



OUCH. Just noticed the Mar 2.0 user title. GG.
You now have Mar on your name essentially. Gross.

----------


## Xtrema

> Just what do you do in IT? I dipped my toe in the job market last summer, I found a high paying position pretty well immediately. Guy offered me the job during the interview.



Mostly in compute and storage side of things. Market is hot, a lot of service companies are hiring/poaching trying to position to bid for spending by O&G after being down for so long and a lot of spending was postponed.

AWS/Azure region right in Calgary will definitely solved a lot of supply chain crunch here.

----------


## Manhattan

Net net its not great for a city or society to have majority of population get priced out of housing or even spend a significant amount of incomes on housing but if ppl wanna leverage/blow their savings on real estate then let em. Even if your Calgary house doubles in value you'd need to move to another city to extract the value otherwise its just a tax burden. If liberal govt won't take any real action to at least cool things down then conservatives definitely won't do anything either but market forces will EVENTUALLY adjust. It doesn't have to end in a crash. We could see stagnant prices for the next few decades while incomes and rents slowly catch up while owners live the 'house poor' life

Calgary has pretty good affordability for housing so it would be a shame if it happened here. Housing speculators are arguably a bigger bunch of dimwits than the stock day traders.

----------


## finboy

> Net net its not great for a city or society to have majority of population get priced out of housing or even spend a significant amount of incomes on housing but if ppl wanna leverage/blow their savings on real estate then let em. Even if your Calgary house doubles in value you'd need to move to another city to extract the value otherwise its just a tax burden. If liberal govt won't take any real action to at least cool things down then conservatives definitely won't do anything either but market forces will EVENTUALLY adjust. It doesn't have to end in a crash. We could see stagnant prices for the next few decades while incomes and rents slowly catch up while owners live the 'house poor' life
> 
> Calgary has pretty good affordability for housing so it would be a shame if it happened here. Housing speculators are arguably a bigger bunch of dimwits than the stock day traders.



On par with NFT enthusiasts?

----------


## Disoblige

> HQ2 is about the high paying jobs. Regional datacenters are nice but all you need are just people that can follow simple instructions.



That is what I meant to say. I wanted it to be HQ2 and near downtown so the condo market can get hot again  :ROFL!:

----------


## Xtrema

> That is what I meant to say. I wanted it to be HQ2 and near downtown so the condo market can get hot again



Good luck on that one. Don't think even HQ2 will solve our 30+% office vacancy and bring enough people to live in DT.

----------


## Disoblige

> Good luck on that one. Don't think even HQ2 will solve our 30+% office vacancy and bring enough people to live in DT.



Don't be so sure. It spirals pretty fast and then decades later we'll be like Seattle and bitch about "tech boys" and how they're skyrocketing real estate and rent.

----------


## Manhattan

We're still digesting the crazy price spike from the early 2000's. Its been nearly 2 decades since that 'hot' market. On the other hand if Calgary does become a tech hub with high incomes to support higher prices then you'd be pricing out people in existing neighborhoods creating American style 'ghettos' and creating more congestion on roads.

----------


## Disoblige

> ... and creating more congestion on roads.



This only thing is now maybe living downtown is not required since WFH is so prominent. Even if your office is downtown, who cares unless you need to commute there everyday due to old boomer thinking.

----------


## Manhattan

Its not just about working downtown. If housing becomes exceedingly expensive across the city its lower wage workers who end up being forced to live in NE ghettos and commuting into the communities they work in. You end up in a situation where teachers, firefighters, grocery/retail staff all commuting across (or from outside) the city to get to work.

- - - Updated - - -

It boils down to housing being an essential good and when it becomes exceedingly high it has all sorts of negative unintended consequences.

----------


## Disoblige

> Its not just about working downtown.



Totally.

The selfishness in me just wants to talk about my underwater condos and how it affects memememe  :Wink:

----------


## ercchry

Sorry, but I just can’t imagine feeling sorry for firefighters’ compensation structure  :ROFL!:

----------


## Xtrema

> Its not just about working downtown. If housing becomes exceedingly expensive across the city its lower wage workers who end up being forced to live in NE ghettos and commuting into the communities they work in. You end up in a situation where teachers, firefighters, grocery/retail staff all commuting across (or from outside) the city to get to work.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It boils down to housing being an essential good and when it becomes exceedingly high it has all sorts of negative unintended consequences.



Or people need to adjust expectation what housing is. There are still plenty of apartments in the burbs for under $200k which are affordable. But seems like everyone want standard housing to be 2000sqft and a yard.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Condos would be a lot more acceptable if they weren't all wood framed with at least one guaranteed shitty neighbor.

----------


## Manhattan

> Or people need to adjust expectation what housing is. There are still plenty of apartments in the burbs for under $200k which are affordable. But seems like everyone want standard housing to be 2000sqft and a yard.



This is true to an extent. $200K burb apartment would be a reasonable/desirable option if it was in a vibrant & walkable neighborhood like much of Toronto/Van. Lets face it - people want detached homes in the burbs for the extra space not the vibrancy or convenience. The cheap apartments in Calgary that are sprinkled into each development are not spacious, vibrant, or convenient. People deserve at least one of things when buying a place.

UPDATE: Anecdotally from what I've seen the families who live in cheapo suburb apartments are a lot of single moms and families who are not in a financial position to have much choice in their living arrangement.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> UPDATE: Anecdotally from what I've seen the families who live in cheapo suburb apartments are a lot of single moms and families who are not in a financial position to have much choice in their living arrangement.



Oh, it's true.

It's why I still own and rent my underwater condo. At the time I was making $35k/y working at the swimming pool & the wife was just shy of that holding down 2 retail jobs. Every single person was either poor like us, single parent family or a student whose mom & dad bought the place.

It didn't help with any of the condo problems either because now your shitty neighbours are locked into 5 year mortgages and never leaving, lol.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> But seems like everyone want standard housing to be 2000sqft and a yard.



For a student maybe :ROFL!:

----------


## pheoxs

I think burb condos would have a lot more appeal as little community plazas. Make it a cluster of 4 buildings shaped as L's with a garden in the middle and small shops at ground level. Throw a starbucks, yoga, gym, and brunch place in there and you'll probably have a happy group of buyers living there. But instead most just seem a generic condo box with nothing in walking distance.

----------


## Darell_n

My MIL just got 2 offers on a whim for her knockdown house in West Hillhurst for $.75 mil. Seems abnormally high, but what do I know.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If it's a 50 foot r2 lot in west hiillhurst then that's not crazy. I mean they are worth 500k in my shitty hood.

----------


## killramos

HAWT

obligatory lower case words

----------


## finboy

> If it's a 50 foot r2 lot in west hiillhurst then that's not crazy. I mean they are worth 500k in my shitty hood.



I hear that, Im on 35x182 and I dont think Id be within 6 figures of that high of a price. The 50+ lots are chest a platform for duplexes or 4000+square foot places

----------


## Darell_n

I guess she accepted the second offer already. Lives alone, no plans on what to do. Sheesh.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Rent for ever.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I guess she accepted the second offer already. Lives alone, no plans on what to do. Sheesh.



Condos are still cheap.

----------


## benyl

> I guess she accepted the second offer already. Lives alone, no plans on what to do. Sheesh.



She is coming to live with you. Lol

----------


## msommers

> Condos are still cheap.



Don't remind me  :Bang Head: 

8 year ownership, almost $0 made if I sold. At least I don't think I'd owe money if I off-loaded it *single tear while trying to smile*

----------


## Disoblige

750 now, 1.2 later.

----------


## msommers

How do I go straight to 7.2?

Sell an inner city bungalow.

----------


## Darell_n

> She is coming to live with you. Lol



Trust me, we ruled that out many years ago. Haha

----------


## Disoblige

> How do I go straight to 7.2?
> 
> Sell an inner city bungalow.



Don't forget about the pop.

----------


## TomcoPDR

https://realtor.ca/real-estate/23979...lgary-hamptons

The price is right, house number not so much.

----------


## jwslam

> This is true to an extent. $200K burb apartment would be a reasonable/desirable option if it was in a vibrant & walkable neighborhood like much of Toronto/Van. Lets face it - people want detached homes in the burbs for the extra space not the vibrancy or convenience. The cheap apartments in Calgary that are sprinkled into each development are not spacious, vibrant, or convenient. People deserve at least one of things when buying a place.



Instead we sell you a 2BR condo in Livingston with only 1 parking spot, zero transit, and the nearest grocery store is a 10min drive away.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Another option in Riverstone. Have met this dude, chill guy. House is nice and one side is that zipline park so you get lots of sun.
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-cranston

----------


## killramos

So when are you moving to Cranston ES?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not this cat. If I move it'll be Cambrian Heights or Highwood probably. But will wait for next real estate crash to do it.

----------


## killramos

I think you are following the wrong RE markets then haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

Or I'll never move. Works for me. Do not have the itch. Jist have a buddy who lives right between the two houses in posted on Cranbrook Hill.

----------


## killramos

Moving sucks. That sounds smart.

----------


## speedog

> Not this cat. If I move it'll be Cambrian Heights or Highwood probably. But will wait for next real estate crash to do it.



Highwood? What?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like Highwood.

----------


## Cagare

Highwood is a hidden gem in the NW. Quiet community with no reason for arterial traffic to go through because it does not connect to any major roadways while still having good access. We tried to find a home backing onto Highwood Park, which is huge park that not many people use aside from the neighbourhood.

----------


## speedog

Been in Highwood for 25+ years now, some hidden good public amenities as well - newest renovated outdoor pool in the city and a recently totally rebuilt ODR too. Biggest traffic issue is the before and after school rush for the 3 schools located in the community. Good mexican place down by Fowler and in fact, a number of decent restaurants down there as well as a good pizza joint in the middle of the community. Our block of 20 or so homes has only seen 3 homes sold in the past 15 years, very friendly neighbors who look out for each other - last original homeowner from 1955 moved out 2 years ago.

----------


## Xtrema

> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/23979...lgary-hamptons
> 
> The price is right, house number not so much.



Also bad feng shui being directly in front of on coming traffic. That drone shot hurts more than helps.

That's why it's cheap. Bungalow up the hill usually goes for $1M. And the risk having a bunch of neighbors behind you once the golf course totally sold out is very high in the next decade.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Also bad feng shui being directly in front of on coming traffic.



Can a noisy-mirror deflect it? (Disclaimer I don’t know shit about feng shui). Ok ok what if we melted all of 
@ZenOps
 nickels to do like a satellite dish deflector

----------


## Rocket1k78

I was chugging that same day sale/bidding war kool aid hard :ROFL!:  so when i i didnt get any offers the first day i thought i got too greedy lol It finally sold the next day and for 20k over ask so now the fun part of the inspection and financing but my realtor told me he saw their pre approval letter. Mine was in the 850k territory so i shoulda known it wouldnt be the frenzy like the sub 650k houses. The day before i listed 4 other houses came up for sale but only 2 were potential comps. Houses are popping up for sale fast so definitely going to be interesting to see what happens in the months coming.

----------


## Manhattan



----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## bjstare

SFH in my neighbourhood are $525-$850k, and everything around the $600k mark that has a sign pop onto the lawn, has a C/s or sold sign within a day or two. Can confirm hot market is hot.

----------


## Proyecto2000

There is one house for sale in Redstone for $930k right now. Wondering if it will go over ask and set an upper NE record lol


https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-redstone

----------


## Manhattan

Would be a shame if Calgary affordability went down the drain. One of the few bright spots for this area. Yes I would benefit but I'd rather make $ in the markets than at expense of average families not being able to afford housing.

Really no telling what will happen given housing speculators are an innumerate bunch.

----------


## pheoxs

> Would be a shame if Calgary affordability went down the drain. One of the few bright spots for this area. Yes I would benefit but I'd rather make $ in the markets than at expense of average families not being able to afford housing.
> 
> Really no telling what will happen given housing speculators are an innumerate bunch.



It'll actually be really bad for Calgary. One of our best attractions for workers and businesses was affordability. If houses here are a million+ it'll be much harder to attract new industries here over Vancouver. Broke is broke but might as well be broke by the ocean.

----------


## killramos

People don’t really think this is a long term phenomenon do they? I mean relatively speaking.

----------


## vengie

> People don’t really think this is a long term phenomenon do they? I mean relatively speaking.



I'd love to hear people more educated than myself weigh in ( 
@Buster
 ), but my personal belief is this phenomenon will continue until interest rates normalize.
When that happens I think things will "crash". 

That said, will the banks increase interest rates knowing the impending damage?
But with the rapid inflation, wouldn't interest rate increases be inevitable?

----------


## pheoxs

> People don’t really think this is a long term phenomenon do they? I mean relatively speaking.



In '07/'08 we never really returned to prices before. People that bought the peak kind of got fucked and took a hit but Calgary never went anywhere close to the pre-boom times. I think the same will happen this time around (though I doubt it'll be as big as the 07/08 rise).

My guess: Prices go up 30-40% over the next 2 ish years, maybe 3 then 'crash' down 15-20% into a new level of values then plateaus. Detached prices are already up ~15% over 2019 levels so it's not unthinkable to hit 30+% runup.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think this is probably front-running widespread inflation, and will overshoot a bit, but everything is going to get more expensive over the next few years. 

Calgary's affordability I think will remain roughly what it is now.

----------


## Xtrema

> Can a noisy-mirror deflect it? (Disclaimer I dont know shit about feng shui). Ok ok what if we melted all of 
> @ZenOps
>  nickels to do like a satellite dish deflector





I swear I saw that house with one of these at some point in the last 2 decades but Google Street view say no.

----------


## flipstah

> Meanwhile, me and a few others on this forum *still* waiting for townhouse/condo market to heat up:
> 
> Attachment 104103



Can't wait!

*cries in pain as passes by new rental buildings in Beltline heading home*

----------


## Rocket1k78

> In '07/'08 we never really returned to prices before. People that bought the peak kind of got fucked and took a hit but Calgary never went anywhere close to the pre-boom times. I think the same will happen this time around (though I doubt it'll be as big as the 07/08 rise).
> 
> My guess: Prices go up 30-40% over the next 2 ish years, maybe 3 then 'crash' down 15-20% into a new level of values then plateaus. Detached prices are already up ~15% over 2019 levels so it's not unthinkable to hit 30+% runup.



Yeah theres no way were going to see pre covid prices, I dont see the prices going up another 30-40% in the next couple years though, were close to the peak i think. 
Disclaimer: im just a nobody and tbh i wouldve bet my house in early 2020 that theres no way our housing market would boom this fast and hard lol

----------


## Xamim

> There is one house for sale in Redstone for $930k right now. Wondering if it will go over ask and set an upper NE record lol
> 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-redstone




How about this one for 950k...

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-saddle-ridge

Great views of Stoney, about 100m away, from your third floor balcony.

Edit: I like how the listing says "... unique 3 storey home in the heart of Saddlestone and the one and only in this AREA" and then you look on Google Earth and there's one just down the street and another one just to the north.

----------


## you&me

> How about this one for 950k...
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-saddle-ridge
> 
> Great views of Stoney, about 100m away, from your third floor balcony.
> 
> Edit: I like how the listing says that "... unique 3 storey home in the heart of Saddlestone and the one and only in this AREA" and then you look on Google Earth and there's one just down the street and another one just to the north.



 :ROFL!: 

This has to be nothing more than shameless pandering by the realtor. 

According to Honest Door, this house last sold for $588k in 2017; the city assessment is $605k and - even if the algorithm is slow to adjust - the "Honest Door Price" is $662,000.

But sure, Saddleridge - sooo HAWT right now.

----------


## 88CRX

> In '07/'08 we never really returned to prices before. People that bought the peak kind of got fucked and took a hit but Calgary never went anywhere close to the pre-boom times. I think the same will happen this time around (though I doubt it'll be as big as the 07/08 rise).
> 
> My guess: Prices go up 30-40% over the next 2 ish years, maybe 3 then 'crash' down 15-20% into a new level of values then plateaus. Detached prices are already up ~15% over 2019 levels so it's not unthinkable to hit 30+% runup.



If prices go up 30-40% then "crash" by 15-20% I would call that a *CORRECTION*. 

The people waiting for a true crash to pre-2005 prices (before the last run up or pre-boom times) are going to be waiting a long fucking time lol. Should have bought the dip a few years back.

Edit: Sorry, not directed at you specifically Pheoxs.

----------


## Xtrema

> My guess: Prices go up 30-40% over the next 2 ish years, maybe 3 then 'crash' down 15-20% into a new level of values then plateaus. Detached prices are already up ~15% over 2019 levels so it's not unthinkable to hit 30+% runup.



I also like this assessment. There will be slight heating up of the job market to make this worse than 06-08 run. A "Crash" would be basically Calgary from 08-2021, price hold the line +/- 10%.

The only outlier would be another black swan event that US can't climb out of. While we got over 2002 and 2008 pretty good, I seriously doubt US got the ability to come out of the next correction.

----------


## Buster

> I'd love to hear people more educated than myself weigh in ( 
> @Buster
>  ), but my personal belief is this phenomenon will continue until interest rates normalize.
> When that happens I think things will "crash". 
> 
> That said, will the banks increase interest rates knowing the impending damage?
> But with the rapid inflation, wouldn't interest rate increases be inevitable?



All things being equal, asset prices are inversely proportional to interest rates. The problem with this in real estate is that people can behave irrationally. This irrationality looks like speculation based on ability to borrow and it also looks like people choosing to allocate much more of their personal balance sheets to real estate (instead of other consumer spending). So can it go higher when interest rates go higher? Sure, why not, people can behave like idiots for a long time by crushing their retirement savings allocation, their discretionary spending, the concept of transferring wealth to their kids, etc. As they say, the market can stay irrational a lot longer than you can stay solvent.

Our institutions have, of course, failed us. The reasons for this are many, but mostly it is because institutions are really just a reflection of the populace. You think Trudeau is an idiot? Of course you do. But he is a perfect reflection of Canada and Canadians. Our institutions reflect our naivete and our greed and our lack of understanding - because it is easier to pretend that the institutions are a caretaker of the people, rather than a product of the people.

For instance: whoever came up with the concept of mortgage insurance. Fucking dumb. Whoever thinks that pricing controls work. Fucking dumb. (In this case, price controls being the cost of capital - ie. artificially lower interest rates). The idea that the creation of a "middle class" isn't the product of a robust economy, but rather the responsibility of gov't and policy makers. Fucking dumb. I could go on.

The reason I hate RE as an asset class isn't just because of its objective flaws (illiquidity, maintenance, transaction costs), but primarily because it's an asset class that every Canadian (see above), can participate in. Not only that, they can participate with horrendous amounts of leverage. Do you want to be sitting in a bathtub farting bubbles with the average Canadian in the RE market? (As we know the average Canadian is, statistically speaking, a moron). Sure they can also be the dumb money at the table, with which you can enrich yourself. But you're only not-the-dumb money until you become...the dumb money.

----------


## Xtrema

> Sure they can also be the dumb money at the table, with which you can enrich yourself. But you're only not-the-dumb money until you become...the dumb money.



Also apply to MLM and crypto?  :Big Grin:

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> It'll actually be really bad for Calgary. One of our best attractions for workers and businesses was affordability. If houses here are a million+ it'll be much harder to attract new industries here over Vancouver. Broke is broke but might as well be broke by the ocean.



I don't look so dumb now do I? HAHA...in all honesty, I'm a little worried about not being able to move back to Calgary without having to settle for a condo right about now. 

As for those Saddletowne and Redstone houses, not too surprising, when we lived in Airdrie 2016-2021 there were definitely houses in that range in communities like Coopers and Bayside.

Guess I'll moving to Strathmore when I'm sick of paying out my ass for rent here in BC lol but at least I'll enjoy our time here.

----------


## Buster

Just more evidence for my theory that real estate is hot.

----------


## Rarasaurus

Figuring out how long a Market will stay hot is the hard part. We continuously see Governments trying new ways to keep the "heat" on. 

For Calgary RE, the drivers in the near term lead me to think there is still upside.
•	2022 Government daycare subsidies will push young families to bigger homes (2 kids is $1g in “savings”)
•	Immigration at record levels where the dream is homeownership, We have space and resources to keep this up and the government intends to. 
•	As the world re-opens, oil will trend higher driving job growth in AB. If it ever re-opens……..
•	BC and Ontario RE prices are pushing people out, and with remote work Calgary seems affordable
•	Record low inventory on detached homes in Calgary 
•	USA is unlikely to raise rates quickly and Canada will follow their lead as to not strengthen CAD vs USD. Their government Debt to GDP ratio is almost twice as bad as Canada. 
•	People will always need physical places to live. Money can be diverted from stocks, crypto and the new metaverse when basic human needs require it. 

The “masses” love RE and the current narrative in AB supports it. Sometimes the dumb money is lucky enough to be right. 2004 and 2021. Hard to bet against government and the masses. 

The music only stops when we run out of space, resources, or people wanting to move here. Investing in sectors and markets we understand gives an advantage and even then we are likely wrong. Diversify into all irrational markets.

----------


## msommers

Chatting with a realtor today on a shoot, and he was saying the home inspector said 10 out of the last 15 inspections were folks from Toronto, about half buying simply from photos online. Most are investors.

Why the frenzy to buy property in Alberta is still bewildering to me. Do they see a massive influx of people who will want to rent for the next 20 years to make their investment worthwhile? Or simply think they can sell a house in 3 years and double up like they did in Toronto...

----------


## Disoblige

> Chatting with a realtor today on a shoot, and he was saying the home inspector said 10 out of the last 15 inspections were folks from Toronto, about half buying simply from photos online. Most are investors.
> 
> Why the frenzy to buy property in Alberta is still bewildering to me. Do they see a massive influx of people who will want to rent for the next 20 years to make their investment worthwhile? Or simply think they can sell a house in 3 years and double up like they did in Toronto...



It is a speculative bet. Guess people like the risk/reward. Might be good, might be a dud, who knows. Time will tell.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, if you are just comparing GTA vs Calgary, Calgary is less risky and more likely to go up. 
But there's a world of investment choices out there. I don't have the stomach for real estate investing.

----------


## dirtsniffer

It's all about that leverage.

----------


## Buster

> Well, if you are just comparing GTA vs Calgary, Calgary is less risky and more likely to go up. 
> But there's a world of investment choices out there. I don't have the stomach for real estate investing.



you big baby!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't have the stomach for most kinds of profitable investments.

----------


## bjstare

This gem is up for sale again:

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-pump-hill

At least the current owners decided to furnish/stage it a bit, unlike last time when there was a big empty room with nothing but an old-timey tv with a blanket thrown over it.

----------


## you&me

> This gem is up for sale again:
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-pump-hill
> 
> At least the current owners decided to furnish/stage it a bit, unlike last time when there was a big empty room with nothing but an old-timey tv with a blanket thrown over it.



I came to post the same thing. 

I've noticed a number of horrible houses being listed again, no doubt thinking they can take advantage of the hawt market. The Pumphill seller must be hoping to snag a photos-only buyer from Ontario... A lot of locals will remember that house being exposed to the elements at the framing stage for YEARS  :ROFL!:

----------


## pheoxs

My hood (fairview) seems to be gradually gaining in popularity. Almost every house has been selling as soon as it's listed. Been sitting at only 1, sometimes 2 listings, for the past while. Nice to see as its a great area.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

What's with that "15" in Haysboro butted up against MacLeod?
Are there houses under the Stellantis dealership and the failed Moxie's?

@Buster
 please advise after your next meal

----------


## you&me

> What's with that "15" in Haysboro butted up against MacLeod?
> Are there houses under the Stellantis dealership and the failed Moxie's?
> 
> @Buster
>  please advise after your next meal



That's the approximate location of the crap-tastic London condos...

----------


## pheoxs

> What's with that "15" in Haysboro butted up against MacLeod?
> Are there houses under the Stellantis dealership and the failed Moxie's?
> 
> @Buster
>  please advise after your next meal



Bunch of condos by the Heritage train station. Same as the 10 to the east of Macleod.

----------


## ercchry

> That's the approximate location of the crap-tastic London condos...



That land use was so much better as water slides…

----------


## Tik-Tok

> That land use was so much better as water slides…



The waterslide land is city owned with nothing on it. Supposed to be used for a new interchange at Macleod/Heritage.

----------


## ExtraSlow

#watersliderenewal

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> My hood (fairview) seems to be gradually gaining in popularity. Almost every house has been selling as soon as it's listed. Been sitting at only 1, sometimes 2 listings, for the past while. Nice to see as its a great area.



We were looking here originally but ended up in Thorncliffe. I’ve never lived in the South, but seemed like a decent area.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I've heard it only has a fair view though.

----------


## Buster

> We were looking here originally but ended up in Thorncliffe. I’ve never lived in the South, but seemed like a decent area.



that ain't the south

----------


## killramos

> that ain't the south



Yea it is.

You just live in Montana

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I've heard it only has a fair view though.



A fair view of the bay view?

*Kill me

----------


## arcticcat522

> My hood (fairview) seems to be gradually gaining in popularity. Almost every house has been selling as soon as it's listed. Been sitting at only 1, sometimes 2 listings, for the past while. Nice to see as its a great area.



Buddy just got what seems like a good deal in your hood last week. He had been looking for a while and was beat out on a few occasions prior.

----------


## 89coupe

I’m listing a completely gutted to the studs fully renovated bungalow in Haysboro next week. Will be interesting to see how fast it sells. Market is crazy right now.

----------


## Buster

> I’m listing a completely gutted to the studs fully renovated bungalow in Haysboro next week. Will be interesting to see how fast it sells. Market is crazy right now.



I predict 7.2 hours

----------


## pheoxs

> Buddy just got what seems like a good deal in your hood last week. He had been looking for a while and was beat out on a few occasions prior.



Its super underrated IMO. Especially the south east side away from the macleod plebs. Max teal goes to Quarry park and to MRU. Costco, superstore, T&T, and all the shopping of heritage meadows down the hill. Super easy to drive to and from with Blackfoot, Glenmore, and Deerfoot to go anywhere. >50 foot wide lots, wide streets, ours has a paved alleyway, all friendly people that look out for each other. Lots of backyard mechanics but with clean properties. I've seen 3 garages on my street with lifts in them and beautiful workshop setups. Pretty great vibes.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Its super underrated IMO. Especially the south east side away from the macleod plebs.



Plebs with 3 to 10 car garages, lol. Though honestly I would hate to live along that hill. Always so windy.

----------


## killramos

Am I the only person who considers transit going through my neighbourhood to be a massive negative lol

----------


## roopi

I live in the SE with LRT planned for the area. I will leave before it gets here. If low life's want to come to my neighborhood steal a car or take an uber.

----------


## killramos

My old place was 2 blocks from a planned green line station. So it had a shelf life that’s for sure.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My old place was 2 blocks from a planned green line station. So it had a shelf life that’s for sure.



I'm gambling that the green line never gets to that location. Or I'll be retired before then.

----------


## killramos

> I'm gambling that the green line never gets to that location. Or I'll be retired before then.



Your commute will be fun during the construction.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll get a job in Airdrie. Only 20 minutes.

----------


## pheoxs

> Am I the only person who considers transit going through my neighbourhood to be a massive negative lol



Train yes. Rapid bus, ehh not as much.

----------


## killramos

Ahh yes. The noisier smellier train that stops more often. And blocks traffic.

----------


## finboy

> Am I the only person who considers transit going through my neighbourhood to be a massive negative lol



I lived in crescent heights and crossed that off my list, and the list of a family member who is house shopping because of how terrible it is living near a c-train. For those interested, there is a thread of my experiences living in sunalta that should change anyones mind regarding living near the train.

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/382...ood-crackheads

----------


## jwslam

> Am I the only person who considers transit going through my neighbourhood to be a massive negative lol






> Train yes. Rapid bus, ehh not as much.






> Ahh yes. The noisier smellier train that stops more often. And blocks traffic.



With the bus there is one bus driver and a fare (that they probably don't have) between them and me.
With the train it's literally free for all hop on and off as you please.

----------


## msommers

> I lived in crescent heights and crossed that off my list, and the list of a family member who is house shopping because of how terrible it is living near a c-train. For those interested, there is a thread of my experiences living in sunalta that should change anyones mind regarding living near the train.
> 
> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/382...ood-crackheads



What didn't you like a out Crescent Heights? I lived across the Emergency Building for a couple years, the park and local eating was nice

----------


## Manhattan

> What didn't you like a out Crescent Heights? I lived across the Emergency Building for a couple years, the park and local eating was nice



Guessing it was too "inner city" but its really nowhere near a train station unless you're thinking about the line they're planning to build going up centre street north. I've actually never even seen a bum in crescent heights or bridgeland even. Bums don't climb up hills. I see more transients at crowfoot/shawnessy than crescent/bridgeland.

----------


## finboy

> Guessing it was too "inner city" but its really nowhere near a train station unless you're thinking about the line they're planning to build going up centre street north. I've actually never even seen a bum in crescent heights or bridgeland even. Bums don't climb up hills. I see more transients at crowfoot/shawnessy than crescent/bridgeland.



I lived by rotary park for 5 years and loved the area at first, but the last couple years it started to slip, homeless dude sleeping outside right beside our bedroom, needles in the back alley, someone shitting on our garage, continual theft attempts on our cars and garages, homeless started living in rotary park and setting up camps. Add to that how badly they are going to fuck up centre street with the train construction AND all the additional homeless that will bring, not a place I wanted to spend anymore time. The homeless who climb hills aren’t as bad as the lowland homeless, but the train gives the flatlanders a free ride up said hill.

----------


## suntan

Some houses came up for sale this week where I am, prices are very high.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Some houses came up for sale this week where I am, prices are very high.



Its hot. Rednecks, fight me!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Apparently both those places I posted in Riverstone have sold over asking without conditions in the last week. Now rumour is that two more families on that same street are going to list this week to take advantage of the hot market. 

Seems totally crazy to move in this market if you can't remove yourself from this local market. But what do I know?

----------


## Xtrema

> Some houses came up for sale this week where I am, prices are very high.



Nolan Hill, was $575K in 2019. $50K for build out basement, sold for $801K, no condition.

Shawnessy, asking $550K. Sold for $625K, no condition. Don't know if it's a selling tactic or not, competing buyer's realtor show up with client on facetime speaking "foreign" language.

----------


## suntan

> Apparently both those places I posted in Riverstone have sold over asking without conditions in the last week. Now rumour is that two more families on that same street are going to list this week to take advantage of the hot market. 
> 
> Seems totally crazy to move in this market if you can't remove yourself from this local market. But what do I know?



I'm going to sell high and buy high!

----------


## Manhattan

> Seems totally crazy to move in this market if you can't remove yourself from this local market. But what do I know?



Hot market buyers isn't limited to Ontario and foreign investors. Local folks see it as their chance to upgrade before prices spike up.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Hot market buyers isn't limited to Ontario and foreign investors. Local folks see it as their chance to upgrade before prices spike up.



Prices haven't spiked?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Prices haven't spiked?



Not on million+ homes.

----------


## Cagare

> Not on million+ homes.



There have been some asking price increases but nothing substantial, but the biggest price increases, percentage wise, are on detached on or slightly above the average home price.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... 
> 
> Seems totally crazy to move in this market if you can't remove yourself from this local market. But what do I know?



SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH!! It's simple economics!

----------


## ercchry

Perfect time to downsize into a condo

----------


## benyl

> Not on million+ homes.



You sure?






And that's just the areas I am watching.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's just the areas I am watching.



1.8% and 5.4% above asking, vs 20% above asking in other areas.

----------


## Buster

That only matters if you care what asking is.

----------


## Xtrema

> I'm going to sell high and buy high!



Works if you are cashing out and downgrade. May work for upgrade too. The craziness seems to hover around $500K-$600K range of detached homes, adding $100K+ on average.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH!! It's simple economics!



Not simple enough for me.

----------


## killramos

$1MM is such an arbitrary number these days.

----------


## roopi

WTF. Ok it has legal suite but still wtf.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Not simple enough for me.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> WTF. Ok it has legal suite but still wtf.
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG][/ATTACH]



Yeah but it's only 10 minutes to downtown.

----------


## suntan

Excel Homes. Ug.

----------


## benyl

> 1.8% and 5.4% above asking, vs 20% above asking in other areas.



ok, this one just sold 10 minutes ago in aspen for 16% over list:

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-aspen-woods

----------


## suntan

Yeah but that's Aspen, the most desired neighbourhood in all of North America, perhaps even the world.

----------


## Type_S1

If things were actually booming shouldn’t that Strathmore Development Scam be booming at this point? Until that is booming I refuse to believe in HAWT markets….

----------


## benyl

> If things were actually booming shouldn’t that Strathmore Development Scam be booming at this point? Until that is booming I refuse to believe in HAWT markets….



Wasn't that high density condos? Condos aren't hawt. they are still very cold. Ice cold. 0 degree Kelvin cold.

----------


## Rocket1k78

To be a greedy asshole or not? Condition day is tonight and the buyers are ready to waive but they want to push the possession another 2.5 weeks. My realtor says to let it slide because they paid more than ask and didnt ask about any of the little things found on the inspection, but now ill be out about $800.00 with the mortgage and utes. WWBD

----------


## Disoblige

> To be a greedy asshole or not? Condition day is tonight and the buyers are ready to waive but they want to push the possession another 2.5 weeks. My realtor says to let it slide because they paid more than ask and didnt ask about any of the little things found on the inspection, but now ill be out about $800.00 with the mortgage and utes. WWBD



Meh whatever, just be nice. Good juju going your way. Sucks they waited last minute, but people are jerks like that.

----------


## brucebanner

How much does the $800 mean to you? Willing to crush the deal over it!?

Get the realtors to eat the $800?

Or let it be and just eat the $800.

Edit : Circumstances matter and would determine what I did personally.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Meh whatever, just be nice. Good juju going your way. Sucks they waited last minute, but people are jerks like that.



If my realtor put it that way i wouldve signed the change that second. Wife was on the same page too with being nice.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> How much does the $800 mean to you? Willing to crush the deal over it!?
> 
> Get the realtors to eat the $800?
> 
> Or let it be and just eat the $800.
> 
> Edit : Circumstances matter and would determine what I did personally.



The 800 is peanuts in the grand scheme as we got way more than we ever thought. My bad for being that greedy asshole lol That hawtness koolaid got me all kwazy

----------


## killramos

Lol Adjust the possession and move on.

You got to live somewhere.

----------


## cdnsir

They broke their condition, it is fully your right to call it off. 

Have your realtor put it back on the market and reevaluate the fresh bids. With the way things are going, it'll be C/S again by this weekend.

----------


## bjstare

> They broke their condition, it is fully your right to call it off. 
> 
> Have your realtor put it back on the market and reevaluate the fresh bids. With the way things are going, it'll be C/S again by this weekend.



And go through staging/showing/contracting/inspection/whatever the fuck else with another different buyer? I sure wouldn't do that for $800. Just let it slide.

----------


## killramos

> And go through staging/showing/contracting/inspection/whatever the fuck else with another different buyer? I sure wouldn't do that for $800. Just let it slide.



No shit.

----------


## suntan

But think about how many double meat subs that buys.

----------


## pheoxs

Feb off to a pretty crazy start. 2022 numbers (and 2021 in brackets)

Sales - 485 (274)
Active listings - 1,048 (1,788)
Median price - 635,000 (505,000)
Average price - 695,505 (567,253)
Days on market - 15 (41)

Detached because who buys a condo.

----------


## cdnsir

Playing the butthole's advocate, consider these.

1. Sounds like there were other offers, those buyers will jump right back in when they see that "Back on Market" email, minimizing showing times.
2. Not just the $800. It's $800 plus changes in market and demand pricing. From what we are reading here alone, both had only gone up the last couple of weeks while it was C/S

If the advantage is on your side, use it. It's strictly business, nothing personal.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Lol Adjust the possession and move on.
> 
> You got to live somewhere.



Thankfully its not our main residence, no way in hell would i want to be buying a house now. 





> They broke their condition, it is fully your right to call it off. 
> 
> Have your realtor put it back on the market and reevaluate the fresh bids. With the way things are going, it'll be C/S again by this weekend.



Theres truth to this no doubt but like cjblair said theres a lot involved with that. I got a for sure deal for more than i wanted so no need to get greedy, just signed off on the change without any extra money.

----------


## bjstare

> Playing the butthole's advocate, consider these.
> 
> 1. Sounds like there were other offers, those buyers will jump right back in when they see that "Back on Market" email, minimizing showing times.
> 2. Not just the $800. It's $800 plus changes in market and demand pricing. From what we are reading here alone, both had only gone up the last couple of weeks while it was C/S
> 
> If the advantage is on your side, use it. It's strictly business, nothing personal.



You're correct, it's strictly business. And when you have the opportunity to close something, instead of open negotiations again, perhaps even risk winding up with a worse deal, or a seller that won't overlook small stuff on the inspection, etc. etc., it makes zero sense to put it back on the market. Speaking from a business point of view, sell it and onto the next is how it should be handled; not sell it, cut the deal at the 11th hour because of an immaterial change, and roll the dice putting it back on the market.

----------


## pheoxs

> You're correct, it's strictly business. And when you have the opportunity to close something, instead of open negotiations again, perhaps even risk winding up with a worse deal, or a seller that won't overlook small stuff on the inspection, etc. etc., it makes zero sense to put it back on the market. Speaking from a business point of view, sell it and onto the next is how it should be handled; not sell it, cut the deal at the 11th hour because of an immaterial change, and roll the dice putting it back on the market.



Yup.

Easy to say you can go back to the other buyers to get another offer but a) Their prior offers were less since you would've taken the best already and b) You are approaching them having a deal fell through which will be a factor a buyer should consider even if you try to brush it off as a possession date issue. 800$ is nothing in the cost of a house, best to just make the sale and move on.

----------


## Pacman

you could ask the buyers for the $800 and gently suggest to your realtor that , if they don't pay up, you will consider re-listing it. See if they call your bluff. If so, your realtor will probably pay the fees vs losing a deal. Either way, you will be biggie sizing your Wendy's spicy chicken combos for the next little while.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Pics of buyers' dads, plz.

----------


## Disoblige

I would dictate how the buyer's realtor and buyer has treated you so far. Unless they were dicks, just let it go.

If they were annoying throughout the whole process, I might be petty about it. But honestly it isn't "just business", epsecially for such a small amount. There is a calming effect knowing your house sold on good terms with no drama.

----------


## bjstare

> But honestly it isn't "just business", epsecially for such a small amount. There is a calming effect knowing your house sold on good terms with no drama.



Interesting. I cannot relate to this at all.

----------


## Disoblige

> Interesting. I cannot relate to this at all.



Eh, I just think we're all human and even if we say it's all business, for some it's still in the back of our minds when it's something that was pleasant vs. not so much. When one complains about this and that, I don't want it to bite back at me when it's a negligible sum in the grand scheme of things. This is coming from someone who will bitch at you over $10 if the situation is right...  :ROFL!:

----------


## benyl

Theres a difference between asking for a possession day change and an extension of conditions. If they were asking the latter, I would say fuck it and put it back on the market. 

A possession day change is a done deal and you get to keep the deposit if they flake. Some of the $800 is a write off for you anyway. 

Always ask for a big deposit. Lol

----------


## Xtrema

> you could ask the buyers for the $800 and gently suggest to your realtor that , if they don't pay up, you will consider re-listing it. See if they call your bluff. If so, your realtor will probably pay the fees vs losing a deal. Either way, you will be biggie sizing your Wendy's spicy chicken combos for the next little while.



This, if you are looking at the trend, seller is in the position of power. Good luck go back to bidding. 

We are in the age of no condition, sight unseen.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I would dictate how the buyer's realtor and buyer has treated you so far. Unless they were dicks, just let it go.
> 
> If they were annoying throughout the whole process, I might be petty about it. But honestly it isn't "just business", epsecially for such a small amount. There is a calming effect knowing your house sold on good terms with no drama.



I gotta agree with all of this too, they have been nothing but great from the start and came out swinging with the strongest offer and even though there were a few things found during inspection they didnt ask for any of it. If they tried to nickel and dime then yeah id be going for the full 2.5 weeks and then some





> There’s a difference between asking for a possession day change and an extension of conditions. If they were asking the latter, I would say fuck it and put it back on the market. 
> 
> A possession day change is a done deal and you get to keep the deposit if they flake. Some of the $800 is a write off for you anyway. 
> 
> Always ask for a big deposit. Lol



Mine was a pos day change, i definitely wouldnt have let them go another 2.5 weeks on waiving conditions. The buyers didnt waive the conditions yet(finance and HI) so im sure if i didnt agree to the pos change they couldve easily just said they didnt get financed and cancelled the deal if they couldnt do the original day. 
These buyers put down 100k and with the offer they also gave us a pre approval letter which had my address in it too, i was just expecting a generic letter saying the amount they were approved for but having the address was a nice touch. Pre approval doesnt really mean shit though, my realtor said a lot of deals are falling through because people are overpaying too much and when the lender appraises its not worth what they want to pay. Mine was priced higher no doubt but not like that blue magic starter home crack





> This, if you are looking at the trend, seller is in the position of power. Good luck go back to bidding. 
> 
> We are in the age of no condition, sight unseen.



I was in full power for sure but i was also at 850k, the no condition sight unseen is typically below 600k from what i hear

----------


## Xtrema

> My realtor said a lot of deals are falling through because people are overpaying too much and when the lender appraises its not worth what they want to pay. Mine was priced higher no doubt but not like that blue magic starter home crack



You realtor could be right or that they just doesn't want to bother. Even if you are willing to wait and take the $800 hit, can you tell realtor keep showing the home and entertain backup offers until it's a done deal? I would at least ask for that to lit a fire under the buying agent/buyer to not to pull some dumb shit and back out.

But if you feel this ask is a way for them to get an out and you KNOW for sure they overpaid, I would just accommodate them than take the $800 loss.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> You realtor could be right or that they just doesn't want to bother. Even if you are willing to wait and take the $800 hit, can you tell realtor keep showing the home and entertain backup offers until it's a done deal? I would at least ask for that to lit a fire under the buying agent/buyer to not to pull some dumb shit and back out.
> 
> But if you feel this ask is a way for them to get an out and you KNOW for sure they overpaid, I would just accommodate them than take the $800 loss.



This ask was definitely not a way out, they had until yesterday night to waive the conditions which they did right after i agreed to the pos change. If they wanted a potential way out they wouldve asked for an extension on conditions or just told me they couldnt get financed. I still have the sale brochure from last summer when i tried to sell and it was 130k less than ask this year, i got way too cocky with the boom last year and thought i could sell without finishing everything :facepalm:  I ended up putting in another 25k but with that and how the market went it paid off and then some as me and the tax man are up another 125k in less than a year.

----------


## Disoblige

My God..
I know we all know this but it hits different when a house on your street lists for what seems to be ludicrous price but sells in a day or so for over 13% over, and 40% over what the house was worth a year ago.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> 



Gotta love the sarcasm after mocking those who told you so lmao. 

Most you didnt believe me when I told you the housing market was ready to blow up. Your loss lol. Go back 20-20 pages for chuckles.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not being sarcastic. I'm just watching all this as an external observer, since I'm not in the housing market.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Gotta love the sarcasm after mocking those who told you so lmao. 
> 
> Most you didnt believe me when I told you the housing market was ready to blow up. Your loss lol. Go back 20-20 pages for chuckles.



You know who is just about exclusively denying the hAwT housing pierces and saying condos are for homosexuals and that Asia is a crippled senior perched upon a pillar of eroding salt???
Everyone in the Freedom Convoy Thread!! You should check it out!! Go there immediately and research their research.
Take your time in there to adequately own some newbs. Take your time! 

I heard they're all acreage dwellers, too.

----------


## 89coupe

Market is nuts 

I just listed a property on Friday and sold it today for $68750 above ask.

We listed it 19% above city assessment. 

Crazy

----------


## Buster

Just more evidence that the housing market is hot.

----------


## 89coupe

A little insight, every buyer I have done deals with this year have been from either Ontario or BC.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Gross, but I guess their money spends the same.

----------


## Buster

A net transfer of capital out of Ontario and into Alberta is a good thing.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> You know who is just about exclusively denying the hAwT housing pierces and saying condos are for homosexuals and that Asia is a crippled senior perched upon a pillar of eroding salt???
> Everyone in the Freedom Convoy Thread!! You should check it out!! Go there immediately and research their research.
> Take your time in there to adequately own some newbs. Take your time! 
> 
> I heard they're all acreage dwellers, too.



Sorry I dont remember which rednecks were mocking me on the hot market comments. But I am sure they feel good sitting in their mommas basements watching the market move on without them lol

----------


## Buster

> Sorry I dont remember which rednecks were mocking me on the hot market comments. But I am sure they feel good sitting in their mommas basements watching the market move on without them lol



You still don't know why we were making fun of you.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> You still don't know why we were making fun of you.




I assume its because I was telling you guys to jump in on the gold rush before its too late. But WHO KNOWS!

----------


## Buster

> I assume its because I was telling you guys to jump in on the gold rush before its too late. But WHO KNOWS!



No, it's because you were stating the obvious. Just so you know.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> No, it's because you were stating the obvious. Just so you know.



Oh. Captain obvious here is now calling it "obvious". Read your comments 12 months ago lol

----------


## Buster

> Oh. Captain obvious here is now calling it "obvious". Read your comments 12 months ago lol



Everybody and their dog was talking about how inventory was declining, things were selling, and the market was heating up.

You came in with a hot take: "Hey guys, just more evidence of my super secret theory that the market is getting hot."

Now it's just a meme.

----------


## arcticcat522

I have a buddy who is jumping ship to Texas. Said the condo market is starting to move. There were multiple units in his building that all sold within a couple days after sitting for a while. Mabey a glimmer of hope for some....he still took a bath on his unit, but it sold..

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
> Now it's just a meme.



Indeed...

----------


## Tik-Tok

More proof of my theory that sarcasm is hot right now.

----------


## jwslam

> A little insight, every buyer I have done deals with this year have been from either Ontario or BC.



Do they use Calgary realtors or ones from their homeland?

----------


## 89coupe

> Do they use Calgary realtors or ones from their homeland?



You have to be licensed in Alberta

----------


## killramos

> Do they use Calgary realtors or ones from their homeland?



They just hire someone to walk around the house on FaceTime, if they even look at the house at all.

----------


## 89coupe

> They just hire someone to walk around the house on FaceTime, if they even look at the house at all.



Correct. I just received an offer today on one of my listings, realtor did a video walk through with a buyer from Vancouver.

All cash offer no conditions.


Crazy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buy yourself something nice with the commission.

----------


## sabad66

> A little insight, every buyer I have done deals with this year have been from either Ontario or BC.



Thats actually pretty crazy to think that literally every one of your buyers was not local. Any idea of these buyers are people relocating here or are they purely investors?

----------


## suntan

$449900 sold for $580K in my neighbourhood.

----------


## 89coupe

> That’s actually pretty crazy to think that literally every one of your buyers was not local. Any idea of these buyers are people relocating here or are they purely investors?



All of the buyers I dealt with from Ontario were relocating back to Calgary for jobs and more affordable housing.

All the buyers from BC were investors.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You guys remember when we were talking about how unattractive Calgary was as a place to live? Seems such a short time ago. Those people from Ontario must be real morans.

----------


## suntan

Wait till they find out Calgary isn't by the ocean.

----------


## Tik-Tok

If they're coming back to Calgary, it's probably everyone who moved to Ottawa.

----------


## TomcoPDR

We’ve got the greatest lake communities in the country though

----------


## pheoxs

I feel personally attacked by honestdoor.



There was one house in fairview that was trashed, bad locations, and just.... not great. sold for <400 when honestdoor thought it was closer to 500. So I think it broke the estimates since we get so little volume here.

----------


## killramos

> You guys remember when we were talking about how unattractive Calgary was as a place to live? Seems such a short time ago. Those people from Ontario must be real morans.



They decided to judge our February weather by the last 2 weeks. Suckers.

----------


## Rocket1k78

Talking to a couple realtors now and they're saying they're not making the bank as most think because theres literally nothing. One guy said he wrote 12 offers last month and managed to land 1, I'm guessing his buyers are local so not in the position to over pay like foreign buyers?

----------


## pheoxs

> Talking to a couple realtors now and they're saying they're not making the bank as most think because theres literally nothing. One guy said he wrote 12 offers last month and managed to land 1, I'm guessing his buyers are local so not in the position to over pay like foreign buyers?



That is the interesting issue in all this for realtors. Normally if you can land someone you can both sell and buy. But when it's just out of towners it's only buying which in the current market is the issue. Never the less, 600k price point still means 12k commission for each side. Not exactly a hard month.

----------


## Buster

These are the types of markets that realtors probably provide the least value.

----------


## ercchry

> You guys remember when we were talking about how unattractive Calgary was as a place to live? Seems such a short time ago. Those people from Ontario must be real morans.



Ontario is still doing a “hold my beer” with 40-70% over list offers… these buyers dgaf about a little $50k over offer action

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Ontario is still doing a “hold my beer” with 40-70% over list offers… these buyers dgaf about a little $50k over offer action



We need to implement 1 property per tax payer/SIN

----------


## killramos

> We need to implement 1 property per tax payer/SIN



Eww

----------


## 89coupe

> These are the types of markets that realtors probably provide the least value.



I feel sorry for buying agents, always competing offers, always quick deadlines, limited supply, frustrated clients.

Sucks.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> These are the types of markets that realtors probably provide the least value.



Mine cut me a deal at $5k and even that was hard to swallow lol 





> We need to implement 1 property per tax payer/SIN



How do i add this guy to ignore? I keeding, dont you have a bunch of properties?

----------


## Buster

> I feel sorry for buying agents, always competing offers, always quick deadlines, limited supply, frustrated clients.
> 
> Sucks.



When someone invents a Bring a Trailer model for real estate, it will be highly disruptive. Highly curated and detailed selling listing and an actual functional auction.

----------


## JfuckinC

> When someone invents a Bring a Trailer model for real estate, it will be highly disruptive. Highly curated and detailed selling listing and an actual functional auction.



fuck i hope that doesn't happen, i waste enough time watching auctions on BaT as it is... waste a lot of time on realtor.ca too, adding a home auction site would be bad news haha.. but at least i don't spend all day arguing on the internet like some of these fuckers  :ROFL!:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Mine cut me a deal at $5k and even that was hard to swallow lol 
> 
> 
> 
> How do i add this guy to ignore? I keeding, dont you have a bunch of properties?



Unless you're a gwai lo, don't most legal foreign investor have multiple alias names  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> We need to implement 1 property per tax payer/SIN



Comrade, 1 is too many.

----------


## bjstare

> When someone invents a Bring a Trailer model for real estate, it will be highly disruptive. Highly curated and detailed selling listing and an actual functional auction.



Let's do it.

----------


## Buster

> Let's do it.



I said "someone". lol

----------


## andyg16

> These are the types of markets that realtors probably provide the least value.



I was thinking about this lately too, I think Realtors can still provide some value as long as they have the right connections and can somehow get buyers an upper hand (ex: off market listings, builder contacts etc.) I think the businesses that are really hurting are the marketing companies that do the fancy photography etc. Even an android camera will do this trick in this market hahah

----------


## you&me

> When someone invents a Bring a Trailer model for real estate, it will be highly disruptive. Highly curated and detailed selling listing and an actual functional auction.



https://www.conciergeauctions.com/

Up until recently, it was used mostly as a last resort sort of platform (IIRC, the ex-Shaw house in Crescent Heights sold for ~half price), but they seem to be gaining momentum.

----------


## Xtrema

> I feel personally attacked by honestdoor.



The algo is getting smarter and just acquired the knowledge of lowballing.

- - - Updated - - -




> Let's do it.



Housesandbids.com is taken.

----------


## killramos

> The algo is getting smarter and just acquired the knowledge of lowballing.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Housesandbids.com is taken.



Houzezandbidz is a much better name anyway

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Housesandbids.com is taken.



 I giggled.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

What about Bringamovingtruck.com?

----------


## cyra1ax

ezcondosandhouses.com is best name

----------


## Xtrema

> ezcondosandhouses.com is best name

----------


## 89coupe

Crazy market.

I just sold my Haysboro property for an insane $666/sqft

4 days on Market!

 :Shock:

----------


## Xtrema

> Crazy market.
> 
> I just sold my Haysboro property for an insane $666/sqft
> 
> 4 days on Market!



That's devil's work.

----------


## phreezee

> Crazy market.
> 
> I just sold my Haysboro property for an insane $666/sqft
> 
> 4 days on Market!



Are you above listing 2 exterior only photo ads for ridiculous ask prices? I might list lol

----------


## 89coupe

Haha, who gave me a negative rep comment and called me a crook because a Vancouver investor was willing to pay a specific price for a home?

Seriously lol 

I’m not forcing their hand. 

The market dictates the price, not me.

----------


## Buster

> Haha, who gave me a negative rep comment and called me a crook because a Vancouver investor was willing to pay a specific price for a home?
> 
> Seriously lol 
> 
> I’m not forcing their hand. 
> 
> The market dictates the price, not me.



thats pretty funny actually

----------


## Buster

Wait: if the market dictates price, then what's the point of a realtor?

----------


## 89coupe

> Wait: if the market dictates price, then what's the point of a realtor?



Such a smartass lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Wait: if the market dictates price, then what's the point of a realtor?



In markets like right now, they're good for seeking something.

----------


## lilmira

Realtors provide people skills. WTH is wrong with you people?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Realtors provide people skills. WTH is wrong with you people?



I understood that reference.

----------


## 88CRX

> I understood that reference.



Did you jump to that conclusion?

----------


## ExtraSlow

No mat.

----------


## haggis88

I look at the prices and get sad...then I think, well I'll never own a house again so why worry about it?

Same goes for cool cars  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> I look at the prices and get sad...then I think, well I'll never own a house again so why worry about it?
> 
> Same goes for cool cars



Or you will be buying your pick from all the overlevereged losers who go under. You just don’t know.

----------


## haggis88

> Or you will be buying your pick from all the overlevereged losers who go under. You just don’t know.



My credit rating is in the toilet and will be for the forseeable

One can dream though!

Are people really still able to overleverage in this economic climate? I thought all that went to shit too

I just look at my downpayment in my savings and think what I could splurge on if i wanted to be divorced lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Win win.

----------


## killramos

> My credit rating is in the toilet and will be for the forseeable
> 
> One can dream though!
> 
> Are people really still able to overleverage in this economic climate? I thought all that went to shit too
> 
> I just look at my downpayment in my savings and think what I could splurge on if i wanted to be divorced lol



Well they aren’t making any more money if that’s what you are asking

----------


## haggis88

> Well they aren’t making any more money if that’s what you are asking



No, i realise wages are pretty stagnant but I assumed that those inflation stress test things had become way more stringent

I know when we bought in 2015 we got approved for almost double what we felt comfortable spending

----------


## killramos

Home prices would indicate otherwise

----------


## ExtraSlow

I heard your mortgage should be large enough to keep you awake at night.

----------


## killramos

> I heard your mortgage should be large enough to keep you awake at night.



Think of how much you will save in pharmaceuticals. You will be productive enough to work a second job to service the debt.

----------


## haggis88

> Home prices would indicate otherwise



OOP money?





> I heard your mortgage should be large enough to keep you awake at night.



General anxiety is enough for me kthxbye




> Think of how much you will save in pharmaceuticals. You will be productive enough to work a second job to service the debt.



Make the wife work?

----------


## killramos

Out of province money doesnt explain why Toronto is even more bonkers than here. No one there is making any more money either.

----------


## haggis88

So perhaps what we seen retail wise in the first few months of lockdown/wfh?

People think they have a bunch more extra money since they're not commuting/lunching etc so spend on stuff they wouldn't usually? Like being able to afford a few hundred extra per month on a mortgage without considering the actual total cost?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So perhaps what we seen retail wise in the first few months of lockdown/wfh?
> 
> People think they have a bunch more extra money since they're not commuting/lunching etc so spend on stuff they wouldn't usually? Like being able to afford a few hundred extra per month on a mortgage without considering the actual total cost?



That's as good a guess as any.
I think the bulk of savings comes from declining child care. I've paid >$3k per month for that and if it was a different time and we were in a different position and we were short term thinking morons, we could "save that money" and let iPads raise our kids while we WfH. That's a convertible Jaguar and an extra $700k of house.

What could go wrong?

----------


## haggis88

> That's as good a guess as any.
> I think the bulk of savings comes from declining child care. I've paid >$3k per month for that and if it was a different time and we were in a different position and we were short term thinking morons, we could "save that money" and let iPads raise our kids while we WfH. That's a convertible Jaguar and an extra $700k of house.
> 
> What could go wrong?



We did calculate that the wife is better off working PT/Casual than us paying for childcare and her going back to FT. Although she works in a "living wage" position, I'd imagine it would be a little different if she was in another profession.

I also wish she wasn't such a bleeding heart when it comes to animals, they cost me more than anything

----------


## Disoblige

Looking forward to 2023 property tax assessment  :ROFL!:

----------


## CompletelyNumb

"asking prices don't matter! Most sales have no conditions! Most deals are sight unseen!"

Why do Realtors exist again?

----------


## killramos

> "asking prices don't matter! Most sales have no conditions! Most deals are sight unseen!"
> 
> Why do Realtors exist again?



No one is forcing you, you can market your house yourself all you want.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I heard your mortgage should be large enough to keep you awake at night.



I heard more leverage is better. It enables everyone to invest more and the return from your investments will cover the cost of your mortgage so house price is irrelevant. It’s basically free money.  :Angel:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> No one is forcing you, you can market your house yourself all you want.



Yes, there's lots of alternatives to sell your home. Full price realtors, low cost realtors, self-listing sites, Kijiji, Facebook marketplace, sign on the lawn etc. 

The cost of realtors is not the most important part of that relationship.

----------


## kobe tai

I work for one of the largest home builders and this situation is getting rediculous. The buyers are like 95% east indian, all referred here by realtors that are putting on investment seminars in Ontario or through tik-tok investors. Totally fucking any local buyers now. Some are moving here too but I constant get calls from realtors wanting 5-15 lots at a time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Actual photo of those realtors:

----------


## kobe tai

Lol something like that

----------


## killramos

These problems have a way of correcting themselves over tine

----------


## Tik-Tok

So basically Calgary has become the new "land in Florida".

----------


## Disoblige

> I work for one of the largest home builders and this situation is getting rediculous. The buyers are like 95% east indian, all referred here by realtors that are putting on investment seminars in Ontario or through tik-tok investors. Totally fucking any local buyers now. Some are moving here too but I constant get calls from realtors wanting 5-15 lots at a time.



Time to market condos as extremely lucrative investments!

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I work for one of the largest home builders and this situation is getting rediculous. The buyers are like 95% east indian, all referred here by realtors that are putting on investment seminars in Ontario or through tik-tok investors. Totally fucking any local buyers now. Some are moving here too but I constant get calls from realtors wanting 5-15 lots at a time.



When is it time to stock up on some new horizon mall units

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When is it time to stock up on some new horizon mall units





- - - Updated - - -

People who have real estate as an investment should be really careful in this frothy market. People own one house and live in it can calm the fuck down, turn off facebook and sleep easy

----------


## cyra1ax

> When is it time to stock up on some new horizon mall units



The place was surprisingly busy when I went last weekend. Still a ton of empty units though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

buy them all, then like deBeers you control the market.

----------


## Pacman

> I work for one of the largest home builders and this situation is getting rediculous. The buyers are like 95% east indian, all referred here by realtors that are putting on investment seminars in Ontario or through tik-tok investors. Totally fucking any local buyers now. Some are moving here too but I constant get calls from realtors wanting 5-15 lots at a time.



Perfect!. I'm going to call some realtors today as I want to sell my house to an investor and rent it back from them for 1-2 years. If all these rumors are true, it should be an attractive proposition for someone to buy an investment property and have a renter ready to go. That is, if they are ok with a 20 year old house vs a brand new fancy modern one. 

Anyone know realtors that specialize in having these out of town investors vs focusing on local buyers?

----------


## ercchry

> Perfect!. I'm going to call some realtors today as I want to sell my house to an investor and rent it back from them for 1-2 years. If all these rumors are true, it should be an attractive proposition for someone to buy an investment property and have a renter ready to go. That is, if they are ok with a 20 year old house vs a brand new fancy modern one. 
> 
> Anyone know realtors that specialize in having these out of town investors vs focusing on local buyers?




I would imagine the game here is to never actually take possession… they’re probably banking on what has worked in Ontario in the past. Drop down a deposit, wait a year. Sell interest in home for a 10x ROI

----------


## Pacman

> I would imagine the game here is to never actually take possession… they’re probably banking on what has worked in Ontario in the past. Drop down a deposit, wait a year. Sell interest in home for a 10x ROI



ah, that makes sense. Too bad for me

----------


## Buster

> I would imagine the game here is to never actually take possession… they’re probably banking on what has worked in Ontario in the past. Drop down a deposit, wait a year. Sell interest in home for a 10x ROI



fuck me, people are dumb

----------


## killramos

A colleague is going through a death and estate and was walking me through the dilutives of a RE transaction in Toronto.

1.2 MM average sale price. 5% RE commish, which you pay 15% HST on, 1% transfer tax each to the city and the province. Want to develop? 100k dev permit. Subdivide lot? 30k fee. Cut a tree? Need a certified arborist. List goes on and on and on.

That’s not even getting into the cost of property taxes for the privilege of holding title on that property.

Hundreds of thousand of dollars of dilutives, 0 value generated. This is what’s driving our “GDP”

Fantastic asset class.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Have people not heard of dividend investing? Index ETF's? Liquid and low cost seems like a better proposition.

----------


## killramos

> Have people not heard of dividend investing? Index ETF's? Liquid and low cost seems like a better proposition.



Don’t even get started on liquidity.

----------


## Buster

> Have people not heard of dividend investing? Index ETF's? Liquid and low cost seems like a better proposition.



They have. But you can't walk into your local neighborhood federally regulated responsible lending institution and crank the leverage to 8 or 9 to 1 on THOSE investments. THOSE boring investments are far too risky for you to borrow against. Rather, it is better to leverage a totally liquid fucking HOUSE, in the hopes that even though you are the dumb money, you may not be the *dumbest* money.

No, totally not a bubble.

----------


## suntan

> A colleague is going through a death and estate and was walking me through the dilutives of a RE transaction in Toronto.
> 
> 1.2 MM average sale price. 5% RE commish, which you pay 15% HST on, 1% transfer tax each to the city and the province. Want to develop? 100k dev permit. Subdivide lot? 30k fee. Cut a tree? Need a certified arborist. List goes on and on and on.
> 
> That’s not even getting into the cost of property taxes for the privilege of holding title on that property.
> 
> Hundreds of thousand of dollars of dilutives, 0 value generated. This is what’s driving our “GDP”
> 
> Fantastic asset class.



Same thing in BC. There's so much fraud in the industry though they've had little choice but to regulate it to the extreme. In BC all work done to a property has to be logged with the gov't.

----------


## Rocket1k78

Shits beyond wacky now, my buddy lives by this house and its on the main road to get into sage and backing onto other houses. https://calgaryhomes.ca/listing/a118...berta-t3r-0x4/




> Or you will be buying your pick from all the overlevereged losers who go under. You just dont know.



I thought for sure this was going to happen in 2020-21 but nothing and if everyones saying its OOP money then i cant see that either but as i said before, i wouldve bet every cent i had that theres no way our RE would go buck like this. 
We found our perfect house the week before schools shut down in 2020 but i was telling my wife we should wait because i wasnt sure id still have a job and there are going to be tons of fore closures as time went on. Good thing i didnt stick to my guns

----------


## Buster

> Same thing in BC. There's so much fraud in the industry though they've had little choice but to regulate it to the extreme. In BC all work done to a property has to be logged with the gov't.



Fraud is only a problem because the lenders can buy taxpayer subsidized insurance against default - which is possibly the dumbest idea a gov't can come up with.

----------


## ercchry

> fuck me, people are dumb



Some fantastic leverage, zero qualifying either at that stage. It’s also how sugarphreak become a RE god in Calgary cira’06 bubble

----------


## suntan

> Fraud is only a problem because the lenders can buy taxpayer subsidized insurance against default - which is possibly the dumbest idea a gov't can come up with.



I mean in regards to things like renovations.

----------


## benyl

> Shits beyond wacky now, my buddy lives by this house and its on the main road to get into sage and backing onto other houses. https://calgaryhomes.ca/listing/a118...berta-t3r-0x4/



Both honestdoor and the city agree that this house is worth $675K.

$200K markup is nice.  :Pimpin':

----------


## Rocket1k78

Was bored so i started reading some of the first few pages and that was interesting, 1 guy sold early on and moved out of province hoping he could get back into calgary in a few years with a bigger house for less. 






> Both honestdoor and the city agree that this house is worth $675K.
> 
> $200K markup is nice.



Hell yeah if he can get that, 870k is a hail mary though but im sure hell get low to mid 8's potentially which would still be pimpin for that house

----------


## 89coupe

> Was bored so i started reading some of the first few pages and that was interesting, 1 guy sold early on and moved out of province hoping he could get back into calgary in a few years with a bigger house for less. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah if he can get that, 870k is a hail mary though but im sure hell get low to mid 8's potentially which would still be pimpin for that house



Sage Hill & pimpin don’t seem to work in the same sentence.

----------


## killramos

> Sage Hill & pimpin don’t seem to work in the same sentence.



I think you massively overestimate most pimps

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sage Hill is basically Apsen North.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Shits beyond wacky now, my buddy lives by this house and its on the main road to get into sage and backing onto other houses. https://calgaryhomes.ca/listing/a118...berta-t3r-0x4/
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure this was going to happen in 2020-21 but nothing and if everyones saying its OOP money then i cant see that either but as i said before, i wouldve bet every cent i had that theres no way our RE would go buck like this. 
> We found our perfect house the week before schools shut down in 2020 but i was telling my wife we should wait because i wasnt sure id still have a job and there are going to be tons of fore closures as time went on. Good thing i didnt stick to my guns



I sold in March 2021 because I thought it would be short-lived, now we rent in vancouver lol how do you think I feel watching all this  :facepalm:  :Bang Head:  :ROFL!:  sold for 487, now houses in my old hood in Airdrie are selling for over 700 and going up every day.

----------


## killramos

Timing the market is always fun.

----------


## suntan

> I sold in March 2021 because I thought it would be short-lived, now we rent in vancouver lol how do you think I feel watching all this  sold for 487, now houses in my old hood in Airdrie are selling for over 700 and going up every day.



Aren't prices in Vancouver even higher than before?

----------


## ExtraSlow

You know what they say, it's always smart to gamble with the house you live in.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I sold in March 2021 because I thought it would be short-lived, now we rent in vancouver lol how do you think I feel watching all this  sold for 487, now houses in my old hood in Airdrie are selling for over 700 and going up every day.



We were on the same thought too, I sold in feb 21 and my bro sold his jan 21. My bro's place was 2500sq/ft in the hamptons over looking shag and it sold for 690k, he thought he made off like a bandit lol 





> Aren't prices in Vancouver even higher than before?



If he bought in Van he'd be golden but hes renting

----------


## cyra1ax

> Sage Hill is basically Apsen North.



I thought that was Evanston.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sage Hill is like the good part of Aspen. Evanston is like the rest of Aspen. These far-flung suburbs are universally a poor compromise.

----------


## arcticcat522

> You know what they say, it's always smart to gamble with the house money.



^^^ because CMHC and such..

----------


## Buster

> ^^^ because CMHC and such..



cmhc isn't insurance for YOU.

----------


## ercchry

> cmhc isn't insurance for YOU.



The opposite really  :ROFL!:

----------


## JordanEG6

Stupid question, but I had a relative recently tell me that he sell his house in this current market, make money off it, then buy a bigger house or the same or less money. Does that even make sense? I can't wrap my head around that math lol How does that even work out?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think your relative is either deceiving you on purpose, or just bad at math. But I think that about a lot of people who see this hot market as a reason to make a move.

----------


## Buster

> Stupid question, but I had a relative recently tell me that he sell his house in this current market, make money off it, then buy a bigger house or the same or less money. Does that even make sense? I can't wrap my head around that math lol How does that even work out?



size isn't everything.

----------


## phreezee

> Sage Hill is like the good part of Aspen. Evanston is like the rest of Aspen. These far-flung suburbs are universally a poor compromise.



Evanston literally looks down on Sage Hill  :Pimpin':

----------


## killramos

Could work if you moved out of a really hawt segment into a less hawt segment of the market.

However. People really are quite bad at quantifying the dilutives of moving.

I maintain moving costs you somewhere in the range of 50-75k of dilutives by the time the dust settles. Every time.

----------


## arcticcat522

> cmhc isn't insurance for YOU.



Wow...that was silly. Should have said "zero recourse" maybe?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> However. People really are quite bad at quantifying the dilutives of moving. I maintain moving costs you somewhere in the range of 50-75k of dilutives by the time the dust settles. Every time.



 This right here. Moving is a great way to destroy wealth.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I think your relative is either deceiving you on purpose, or just bad at math. But I think that about a lot of people who see this hot market as a reason to make a move.



Houses in my neighborhood are going for $75g above list price! I'm going to sell because for sure I can buy that bigger house at its current list price!

----------


## Buster

I'm quite fascinated by peoples' obsession with list price.

----------


## sabad66

> Stupid question, but I had a relative recently tell me that he sell his house in this current market, make money off it, then buy a bigger house or the same or less money. Does that even make sense? I can't wrap my head around that math lol How does that even work out?



The logic kinda makes sense if you use percentages instead of absolute dollars

I.e. the 300-700k range is crazy hot and increased 30% with offers over list price. But then the 900k+ range is maybe only up 10% and you can maybe get away with offers at list or slightly below. 

Not saying that’s a good way to look at it but could be how your relative is thinking about it.

----------


## killramos

> I'm quite fascinated by peoples' obsession with list price.



People get equally upset about vehicle MSRP

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Stupid question, but I had a relative recently tell me that he sell his house in this current market, make money off it, then buy a bigger house or the same or less money. Does that even make sense? I can't wrap my head around that math lol How does that even work out?



Fuck no that doesnt make sense, the only way is like killramos said. 






> Could work if you moved out of a really hawt segment into a less hawt segment of the market.
> 
> However. People really are quite bad at quantifying the dilutives of moving.
> 
> I maintain moving costs you somewhere in the range of 50-75k of dilutives by the time the dust settles. Every time.



If there was a monetary value on the headache it would be well over 100k lol

----------


## JordanEG6

> Could work if you moved out of a really hawt segment into a less hawt segment of the market.



I don't think this is the case. They aren't downgrading to a community where the market is less hot. I could see it makes sense if they were to move from say Aspen to Skyview, but I don't think that's the case here. 

Also, because I'm an idiot, please elaborate on this lol:




> However. People really are quite bad at quantifying the dilutives of moving.
> 
> I maintain moving costs you somewhere in the range of 50-75k of dilutives by the time the dust settles. Every time.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm quite fascinated by peoples' obsession with list price.



Well... It is a somewhat important value in that without competing offers, an offer at list puts an obligation on the Seller.

----------


## killramos

> I don't think this is the case. They aren't downgrading to a community where the market is less hot. I could see it makes sense if they were to move from say Aspen to Skyview, but I don't think that's the case here. 
> 
> Also, because I'm an idiot, please elaborate on this lol:



Realtor fees cost money, movers cost money, lawyers cost money, taxes on new builds cost money, inspections cost money, home improvements either before selling or before you move in cost money, new furniture costs money, paying 2 mortgages costs money, double to petty taxes insurance and utilities cost money, things that come up at the new place cost money, your time is definitely worth something. List goes on and on and on.

Now maybe you can avoid some of these items but I highly doubt you avoid them all and it’s just lots of little things that add up big time that, in my opinion, people do a really bad job accounting for. The only numbers they see are “Yo sold 75k over list”.

It’s not until we’ll after the dust settles that people realize “where did all my money go” if they even realize at all.

----------


## holden

> Stupid question, but I had a relative recently tell me that he sell his house in this current market, make money off it, then buy a bigger house or the same or less money. Does that even make sense? I can't wrap my head around that math lol How does that even work out?



Does this relative also refuse to work overtime because he would end up with less money after taxes?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I don't think this is the case. They aren't downgrading to a community where the market is less hot. I could see it makes sense if they were to move from say Aspen to Skyview, but I don't think that's the case here. 
> 
> Also, because I'm an idiot, please elaborate on this lol:



Marth doesnt work. You're not going to be able to sell your house for top dollar and then think you can buy something similar or bigger for less in the same/equal community.

----------


## JordanEG6

> Realtor fees cost money, movers cost money, lawyers cost money, taxes on new builds cost money, inspections cost money, home improvements either before selling or before you move in cost money, new furniture costs money, paying 2 mortgages costs money, double to petty taxes insurance and utilities cost money, things that come up at the new place cost money, your time is definitely worth something. List goes on and on and on.
> 
> Now maybe you can avoid some of these items but I highly doubt you avoid them all and it’s just lots of little things that add up big time that, in my opinion, people do a really bad job accounting for. The only numbers they see are “Yo sold 75k over list”.
> 
> It’s not until we’ll after the dust settles that people realize “where did all my money go” if they even realize at all.



Ahh right. Gotcha. 

Correct. I don't think they've entirely thought this out.




> Marth doesnt work. You're not going to be able to sell your house for top dollar and then think you can buy something similar or bigger for less in the same/equal community.




This is what I was thinking. So I couldn't understand the logic behind it and where the benefit lies. 

So that's why I asked because maybe I am missing something. Because to me, it sounds retarded.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Does this relative also refuse to work overtime because he would end up with less money after taxes?



I know several people who swear this is a scientific fact.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Aren't prices in Vancouver even higher than before?



They sure as hell are lol...the plan was to sell our house in Calgary while the prices were high (I didn't think they'd explode shortly after), then live in Vancouver for a few years, then move back to Calgary and buy a house to house my dad and MIL when they get too old. So ya, if the prices keep rising, that plan is fucked. I'm still holding out hope that this won't go on forever (Calgary market I mean).

----------


## killramos

Timing the market is always a great idea.

----------


## suntan

> They sure as hell are lol...the plan was to sell our house in Calgary while the prices were high (I didn't think they'd explode shortly after), then live in Vancouver for a few years, then move back to Calgary and buy a house to house my dad and MIL when they get too old. So ya, if the prices keep rising, that plan is fucked. I'm still holding out hope that this won't go on forever (Calgary market I mean).



Buy an RV lot that has power/water/sewer/NG and put a manufactured home on it.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> This is what I was thinking. So I couldn't understand the logic behind it and where the benefit lies. 
> 
> So that's why I asked because maybe I am missing something. Because to me, it sounds retarded.



A lot of people dont have logic anymore and some of their thoughts are beyond retarded. Im relieved im finally out of this madness but now i got a bit of fomo going on because i feel prices are getting even more crazy in the last couple weeks since i sold :facepalm:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> size isn't everything.



Thats not what your wife told me.

----------


## Disoblige

Buster bars are short but girthy.

----------


## Buster

> Buster bars are short but girthy.



full of peanuts and fudge

----------


## ExtraSlow

Isn't this the kid that was chirping Calgary as being a shitty place to live? Now he's sad he can't afford to move back?

----------


## suntan

Now it's a great place to live because of the high house prices.

----------


## bjstare

> Isn't this the kid that was chirping Calgary as being a shitty place to live? Now he's sad he can't afford to move back?



I believe so. Hilarious.

----------


## killramos

> Now it's a great place to live because of the high house prices.



Everyone likes a get rich quick scheme

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hey Johnny, maybe find some buddies and team up to buy a place.
https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/co-owner...rket-1.1725430

----------


## killramos

You know what I always say. When you can’t afford to share a wall, try sharing a toilet.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You know what I always say. When you can’t afford to share a wall, try sharing a toilet.



I think I got that in a fortune cookie once.

----------


## Yolobimmer

Buy anything and everything you can. Prices will continue to surge.

----------


## ragu

Is the rental market just as crazy as home purchase?

I’ve never heard of bidding/ sight unseen stuff that’s on the go now. It may have happened in 2006-8 but there’s lots more money in the city now…

----------


## Buster

> Isn't this the kid that was chirping Calgary as being a shitty place to live? Now he's sad he can't afford to move back?



Calgary is one of the few (only?) places worth living in Canada.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Calgary is one of the few (only?) places worth living working in Canada.



Ftfy. There's a lot of very beautiful and remote areas that would make excellent living spaces, if you aren't poor.

----------


## killramos

If working/not being poor wasn’t a consideration it would be very difficult for me to consider living in Canada, or Calgary.

What keeps me here is people continue to throw money at me to do what I do and moving somewhere I like better and finding comparable work there would be inconvenient.

----------


## Buster

> If working/not being poor wasn’t a consideration it would be very difficult for me to consider living in Canada, or Calgary.
> 
> What keeps me here is people continue to throw money at me to do what I do and moving somewhere I like better and finding comparable work there would be inconvenient.



Same. It's a marriage of convenience for me as well. But when it's all done, I'm taking my capital and moving.

----------


## haggis88

> If working/not being poor wasn’t a consideration it would be very difficult for me to consider living in Canada, or Calgary.
> 
> What keeps me here is people continue to throw money at me to do what I do and moving somewhere I like better and finding comparable work there would be inconvenient.






> Same. It's a marriage of convenience for me as well. But when it's all done, I'm taking my capital and moving.



Actual marriage is the only reason I'm here...otherwise I'd either still be in Scotland or have gone elsewhere

----------


## Buster

> Actual marriage is the only reason I'm here...otherwise I'd either still be in Scotland or have gone elsewhere



Between Scotland and Canada, I would choose.... The elsewhere

----------


## haggis88

> Between Scotland and Canada, I would choose.... The elsewhere



Yeah but in Scotland I'm not an immigrant, so I was able to get 2 jobs back to back that matched my skillset, paid well and was in town on regular hours

I'd like to get to Texas personally, but I don't think the wife would be into that...and the company won't pay for immigration, only H1B visas  :Frown:

----------


## Buster

> Yeah but in Scotland I'm not an immigrant, so I was able to get 2 jobs back to back that matched my skillset, paid well and was in town on regular hours
> 
> I'd like to get to Texas personally, but I don't think the wife would be into that...and the company won't pay for immigration, only H1B visas



Texas is one of the places I would go pretty quick if given the opportunity. Colorado is another.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have been to Texas. Like the people and like to visit. Don't see the appeal of living there.

----------


## killramos

> Texas is one of the places I would go pretty quick if given the opportunity. Colorado is another.



My head is more along the lines of a boat off the south of France flagged somewhere I can’t pronounce where I don’t have to pay taxes.

----------


## Yolobimmer

> I have been to Texas. Like the people and like to visit. Don't see the appeal of living there.



I've quite literally spent time in every part of the US. The only places I would live is California or Oregon.

Even Texans prefer California if not for the commies and the expensive property.

----------


## tcon

Any idea if honestdoor.com is relatively accurate? It's showing my house value up 100k since purchasing it in the summer, neat

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> I've quite literally spent time in every part of the US. The only places I would live is California or Oregon.
> 
> Even Texans prefer California if not for the commies and the expensive property.



No they don’t

----------


## Cagare

> Any idea if honestdoor.com is relatively accurate? It's showing my house value up 100k since purchasing it in the summer, neat



I have found them to be pretty inaccurate in the current market. At least in my experience.

----------


## 88CRX

Isn’t Honest Door just an algorithm of house size, community, assessed value and recent comps?

Not that accurate IMO. Doesn’t take into account purple and red paint.

----------


## pheoxs

I get houses basically sell themselves in this market but it's pretty pathetic how lazy some owners / realtors are. 700k and can't even spend 10 minutes tidying things up or make a bed or anything.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-riverbend

----------


## benyl

> I get houses basically sell themselves in this market but it's pretty pathetic how lazy some owners / realtors are. 700k and can't even spend 10 minutes tidying things up or make a bed or anything.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-riverbend



This is the epitome of laziness. 



I'd be scared to buy the house as I would guess NO maintenance has been done. I was surprised to see a snow shovel at the front door. Maybe it's for show. The back yard looks like it's never seen a lawnmower.

I have a neighbor like that right now. He goes out once in August (I've been here for 2) and hacks at the back yard with his corded electric mower. Takes him all day. Looks no better then when he started. Everything is just shorter, weeds and all.

----------


## phreezee

Looks Chinese but the fork and spoon on the wall makes me think Filipino.  :dunno:  :ROFL!: 

Maybe they think the house would be a complete gut and the buyers won't care lol.

----------


## jwslam

I shopped in 2016 for a condo. (don't even bother lecturing me about this bad purchase).
Realtor was diligent and made good use of time booking 10 showings in a 2h window. One of the listings my realtor took us to, I noped my way outta there once the door opened.
Looked worse than above and you could just smell that the cat urine would never come outta that carpet.

----------


## benyl

> Looks Chinese but the fork and spoon on the wall makes me think Filipino. 
> 
> Maybe they think the house would be a complete gut and the buyers won't care lol.



My bet is Chinese that immigrated in the 70s. Kids photos downstairs show they graduated something and are probably in their 30s or 40s now. 
Feel like the owners are probably in their late 60s or early 70s and likely owned some sort of mom and pop business. They likely worked hard and house is paid off.

But it doesn't take much to hang your coat in the closet, especially when you house is getting photos and 3D image tour.

- - - Updated - - -




> I shopped in 2016 for a condo. (don't even bother lecturing me about this bad purchase).
> Realtor was diligent and made good use of time booking 10 showings in a 2h window. One of the listings my realtor took us to, I noped my way outta there once the door opened.
> Looked worse than above and you could just smell that the cat urine would never come outta that carpet.



We had a similar experience with one. I think it had renters in it. Went into one of the bedrooms and you couldn't see the floor as there were clothes and other items on the floor. It was a short showing.

----------


## phreezee

This is the kind of lazy fishing listing I want to do. Just some exterior pictures with a ridiculous price. 

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...panorama-hills

----------


## jutes

> This is the kind of lazy fishing listing I want to do. Just some exterior pictures with a ridiculous price. 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...panorama-hills



Would the locals allow a game of ice puck on that pond? Better option than building a backyard rink.

----------


## prodigydud

> I get houses basically sell themselves in this market but it's pretty pathetic how lazy some owners / realtors are. 700k and can't even spend 10 minutes tidying things up or make a bed or anything.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-riverbend



Embarrassed to say that’s my pop’s place. 

All comments on the place is pretty bang on. It’s too much house for one person and have been suggesting him it’s time to move on. 

Good news is deal is closing soon (if not already - over asking price)

----------


## suntan

Wife died recently? My condolences.

----------


## you&me

> Embarrassed to say thats my pops place. 
> 
> All comments on the place is pretty bang on. Its too much house for one person and have been suggesting him its time to move on. 
> 
> Good news is deal is closing soon (if not already - over asking price)



Honestly, IMO that's on the realtor. Their job should be to sell the house and all the entails, including presenting it in the best possible way. If that means hiring a cleaner, stager, etc - or fuck, doing it yourself - that should just be part of the job. 

Sadly, most will do the bare minimum, knowing the difference in price achieved will barely move the need on their commission, so they don't bother. With an extra day's worth of effort and maybe $1k in expenses, the house could have probably listed higher and generated even more interest from buyers (read: higher bids)... Could've made a material difference for your father. 

I guarantee you wouldn't see Jordan list a place like that... In the end, it would have cost the same and achieved more...

----------


## suntan

That's pure fiduciary duty on display in those pictures.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Embarrassed to say that’s my pop’s place. 
> 
> All comments on the place is pretty bang on. It’s too much house for one person and have been suggesting him it’s time to move on. 
> 
> Good news is deal is closing soon (if not already - over asking price)



What do you hold a degree in? You into the Henny eh, Viet?

----------


## prodigydud

> Honestly, IMO that's on the realtor. Their job should be to sell the house and all the entails, including presenting it in the best possible way. If that means hiring a cleaner, stager, etc - or fuck, doing it yourself - that should just be part of the job. 
> 
> Sadly, most will do the bare minimum, knowing the difference in price achieved will barely move the need on their commission, so they don't bother. With an extra day's worth of effort and maybe $1k in expenses, the house could have probably listed higher and generated even more interest from buyers (read: higher bids)... Could've made a material difference for your father. 
> 
> I guarantee you wouldn't see Jordan list a place like that... In the end, it would have cost the same and achieved more...



Totally get this. I just don’t know what they could have done with the 90’s pink and orange oak theme going on. 

Another realtor suggested he do a whole bunch of renos and my dad made a hard pass.

- - - Updated - - -




> What do you hold a degree in? You into the Henny eh, Viet?



Haha. Yup - Viet

- - - Updated - - -




> Wife died recently? My condolences.



Thanks. It’s been a few years. Clearly my mom did the cleaning around the house.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Totally get this. I just don’t know what they could have done with the 90’s pink and orange oak theme going on. 
> 
> Another realtor suggested he do a whole bunch of renos and my dad made a hard pass.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. Yup - Viet
> ...



Condolences  :Cry:  :Cry:  lost 1 parent club isn’t something good but will effect all 

Good luck with smooth sale Kevin Nguyen?

----------


## phreezee

...

----------


## suntan

First thought in my mind was older couple where the spouse died.

----------


## pheoxs

My condolences. Didn’t mean to stir anything up

----------


## Buster

> That's pure fiduciary duty on display in those pictures.



let's not let this post go by without recognizing it.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Check out this listing
https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24058...alsharelisting

Potential to build a huge garage R2, in ridge estate overlooking ball diamond greenspace. Steps away from auto parts. 5 mins drive into trendy urban community of quarry park.

----------


## jwslam

> Check out this listing
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24058...alsharelisting
> 
> Potential to build a huge garage R2, in ridge estate overlooking ball diamond greenspace. Steps away from auto parts. 5 mins drive into trendy urban community of quarry park.



Duplex. So TWO garages?

----------


## Buster

never live on a street that requires a painted yellow line

----------


## jwslam

> never live on a street that requires a painted yellow line



Or driving halfway down the block so you can u-turn around the concrete median

----------


## ExtraSlow

Both true. also avoid bus routes.

----------


## jwslam

> Both true. also avoid bus routes.



What about inner city where there's two trucks parked on either side; now two cars can't drive down the road because of giant snowbanks, deep snow ruts down the center, and incompetent drivers?

----------


## killramos

> What about inner city where there's two trucks parked on either side; now two cars can't drive down the road because of giant snowbanks, deep snow ruts down the center, and incompetent drivers?



I think don’t live in R2 has come up before

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What about inner city where there's two trucks parked on either side; now two cars can't drive down the road because of giant snowbanks, deep snow ruts down the center, and incompetent drivers?



Yes those are my preferred areas, as long as they are not bus routes.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Duplex. So TWO garages?



Potentially Quads? (Two doubles)

----------


## ercchry

> Potentially Quads? (Two doubles)



Potentially nothing until you get both lots combined

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Potentially nothing until you get both lots combined



I'm still trying to figure out what the "second lot" consists of. On maps it doesn't look like a two lots at all.

----------


## TomcoPDR

I’m under the impression for $649k it’s for both lots. And listing states 2003 & 2005- 62 ave

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like Lynwood area.

----------


## pheoxs

That triangle grass area is a separate lot I believe. Pretty tiny even for 2 lots though it's sort of unique enough shape you could build a fun walkout place on it I guess. 600k to live in Lynnwood though, plus building on that... ooof. Not to mention it's literally the closest possible house to the future green line station in that field. Not going to be great for value.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Isn't this the kid that was chirping Calgary as being a shitty place to live? Now he's sad he can't afford to move back?



My papa always said dont shit where you eat :ROFL!:  





> Is the rental market just as crazy as home purchase?



Yes for SFH, a lot of LL are unloading their shit houses




> Any idea if honestdoor.com is relatively accurate? It's showing my house value up 100k since purchasing it in the summer, neat



Honest door is hit or miss but if you're in a SFH the 100k sounds about right and possibly more





> I get houses basically sell themselves in this market but it's pretty pathetic how lazy some owners / realtors are. 700k and can't even spend 10 minutes tidying things up or make a bed or anything.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-riverbend



Thats a lazy ass realtor no doubt but in this market and at that price it semi justifiable lol $10 says the realtor is a fam friend with reduced comms




> Embarrassed to say that’s my pop’s place. 
> 
> All comments on the place is pretty bang on. It’s too much house for one person and have been suggesting him it’s time to move on. 
> 
> Good news is deal is closing soon (if not already - over asking price)



What are the odds that this was your parents place and you even saw him talking about it. Sorry about your loss but im glad to hear it sold for over asking!

----------


## bjstare

It's the perfect location if you want to watch and listen to trains doing train stuff 24/7.

----------


## Xtrema

> This is what I was thinking. So I couldn't understand the logic behind it and where the benefit lies. 
> 
> So that's why I asked because maybe I am missing something. Because to me, it sounds retarded.



I have seen it worked but like Killy said, timing it right is key. And the disruption isn't free. Each move cost money.

But I have seen a couple that did the shuffle and moved from a $350K place in 2004 and ends with a $1.2M place in 2008 with only $100K added to the mortgage and via 2 moves (was told, so take it with a grain of salt). 

Is it worth the time and effort to uproot family of 4 for that gain, it's very personal. If that put them into a better neighborhood for schools, sure. Like a colleague of mine doesn't want their kids to go to Bowness high, so is pondering a move for that.

People have different ways to justify things.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> I have seen it worked but like Killy said, timing it right is key.
> 
> But I have seen a couple that did the shuffle and moved from a $350K place in 2004 and ends with a $1.2M place in 2008 with only $100K added to the mortgage and via 2 moves (was told, so take it with a grain of salt).



I have a bud that did this. Bought a tiny condo for cheap before the early 2000s boom and the bloody guy timed everything perfectly upgrading 3 times since then (complete luck of course) and is now sitting on a 1.2/3 mil place in Lake Bono. Definitely into it for more than $100k, but sweet 6 figure profits on everything since the condo sale.

Imagine selling a condo at a $30k profit nowadays, rofl.

Even the Lethbridge crack dens are going for crazy $$ (for here).

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's possible to pull a "red paper clip" and come out ahead in any market. But it's difficult, and I think harder than normal in "unusual" markets like we have right now. I mean, if you were selling now to rent, then, maybe that makes sense, but it doesn't always work out, right johnny?

----------


## pheoxs

> It's possible to pull a "red paper clip" and come out ahead in any market. But it's difficult, and I think harder than normal in "unusual" markets like we have right now. I mean, if you were selling now to rent, then, maybe that makes sense, but it doesn't always work out, right johnny?



I only think that's possible if you are a realtor. Otherwise you're going to be paying a chunk of commissions each time. But if you're a buying realtor you pocket commission each flip, so perhaps it's possible.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Realtors are the best at everything.

----------


## suntan

Realtors get to front-run.

----------


## Disoblige

> Imagine selling a condo at a $30k profit nowadays, rofl.



Does not compute. Pr.. Proe-fet?

I only know prolapse.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> I only think that's possible if you are a realtor. Otherwise you're going to be paying a chunk of commissions each time. But if you're a buying realtor you pocket commission each flip, so perhaps it's possible.



I just caught ExtraSlow's comment now to me...ya right now, I'm not happy about my homes in my old hood selling for $100,000 more but I don't regret my decision. It's Feb 2 here in Vancouver and there's an extreme weather warning because tomorrow is going to be a high of 0 degrees I kid you not lol...it's been wonderful living here on the North Shore and I dont regret it, it is what it is.

In our world, as long as we're not spending more than we're making, we're fine with it....helps that we dont have kids, but even after a year, we're still saving cash, if the prices come back to earth or crash, we'll be ready.

----------


## Buster

> I just caught ExtraSlow's comment now to me...ya right now, I'm not happy about my homes in my old hood selling for $100,000 more but I don't regret my decision. It's Feb 2 here in Vancouver and there's an extreme weather warning because tomorrow is going to be a high of 0 degrees I kid you not lol...it's been wonderful living here on the North Shore and I dont regret it, it is what it is.
> 
> In our world, as long as we're not spending more than we're making, we're fine with it....helps that we dont have kids, but even after a year, we're still saving cash, if the prices come back to earth or crash, we'll be ready.



whatever helps you sleep at night

----------


## suntan

A combination of alcohol and barbituates?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> But I have seen a couple that did the shuffle and moved from a $350K place in 2004 and ends with a $1.2M place in 2008 with only $100K added to the mortgage and via 2 moves (was told, so take it with a grain of salt).



JordanEG6 uncle situation is very different than this as hes thinking he can sell his at the peak and buy a similar or bigger for less money where as your friends bought and held onto and got lucky with that boom.

----------


## Xtrema

> JordanEG6 uncle situation is very different than this as hes thinking he can sell his at the peak and buy a similar or bigger for less money where as your friends bought and held onto and got lucky with that boom.



Oh, didn't really read that thru as I was offline most of the weekend.

That's dumb. The only way to get more for less is to move away from Calgary. May be Edmonton to a degree?

----------


## Cagare

> never live on a street that requires a painted yellow line



This times a million. Also, you can check traffic counts on the City of Calgary website, they are readily available for most streets.

So even if you are close to a street you can get an understanding of relative business. We did this when we bought our current lot. We also checked on flood risk but that tool is not readily available to the general public.

----------


## killramos

I’ve been able to find lots of detail in flood risk between the rovinxe and the cities websites.

----------


## Cagare

> I’ve been able to find lots of detail in flood risk between the rovinxe and the cities websites.



Those are helpful but there are higher forms of accuracy not yet available.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Flood risk is not that hard to figure out if you have a few minutes time. Look at elevation fi nearby water bodies, and elevation of street in front of your house, and look at the public flood mapping, and you can figure shit out pretty well. 
Being 3m above the nearest known flood risk area is a good start. 

If that process takes more than 15 minutes for a house you are interested in, then your internetting skillz are weak.

----------


## mr2mike

You mean a topographic map?
I don't think sewer backups are tracked for public use is it? Would be nice, then I can attempt to reduce my insurance.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The Alberta flood risk map: https://floods.alberta.ca/
Then yeah, a topo map, ideally online. This one works: https://en-ca.topographic-map.com/maps/fecl/Calgary/

----------


## ercchry

What you really want is your property’s DMTI score

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm certain there are better ways to do what I'm suggesting, but what I have given is free online resources that anyone should be able to use. Honestly, if you are capable of understanding a vehicle purchase, or do your own taxes, this is easier.

----------


## Cagare

The provincial flood map is based on AEP flood hazard studies. I won't get into too much detail, but they are not useful for urban related flood risks.

Also, topo maps and City maps won't tell you the contributing areas to trap lows in the City. They won't show you streamlines through private property either or critical flow paths. Anyone with enough skill in GIS could analyze flood risk in greater detail using some of that information for sure though.

----------


## Rocket1k78

I forgot the whole story but that mcmansion with the gold statues on 22x is supposed to be in a major flood zone or something like that

----------


## killramos

> I'm certain there are better ways to do what I'm suggesting, but what I have given is free online resources that anyone should be able to use. Honestly, if you are capable of understanding a vehicle purchase, or do your own taxes, this is easier.






If you need more detail than the already pretty thorough mapping the city has provided you need to really start questioning your choices of real estate “investment” location lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

That exactly.

- - - Updated - - -

I'm a solid 14m above areas that are likely to have stormwater pooling, and 38m above the nearest water body. I'm comfortable with that, lol.

----------


## JordanEG6

> Oh, didn't really read that thru as I was offline most of the weekend.
> 
> That's dumb. The only way to get more for less is to move away from Calgary. May be Edmonton to a degree?



Or Aspen to Skyview lol

----------


## Xtrema

> Or Aspen to Skyview lol



Boy you haven't got the memo?

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-skyview-ranch

Skyview is Aspen of NE.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Skyview is basically Aspen anyway. Very little difference between them.

----------


## killramos

> Skyview is basically Aspen anyway. Very little difference between them.



At least sky view is close to the airport

----------


## Cagare

> If you need more detail than the already pretty thorough mapping the city has provided you need to really start questioning your choices of real estate investment location lol



I am going to say this for the last time, that's river flood mapping only. That doesn't account for local flooding because the storm drainage system in the inner city is not great at all. There is a reason there is substantial investments being made in inner city drainage infrastructure and it has very little to do with river flooding only. Most neighborhoods in the City are not influenced, directly, from river flooding.

----------


## suntan

Local flooding can happen everywhere. And don't think the "inner city" is special. The CoC has fucked up storm drainage all over the place.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I still say that topo maps can tell you a hell of a lot about stormwater drainage as well. In fact, I made reference to that in a post above.

----------


## mr2mike

> Local flooding can happen everywhere. And don't think the "inner city" is special. The CoC has fucked up storm drainage all over the place.



Honda gas pump and let 'er buck.

----------


## Cagare

> Local flooding can happen everywhere. And don't think the "inner city" is special. The CoC has fucked up storm drainage all over the place.



Agreed, but the biggest issue with the inner city in many places is that there is no overland flow path, meaning that water gets trapped in certain locations, sometimes on private property. It's a particular big problem with new development next to old and the constant adjustment to lot grades. These sorts of issues are very fine and are not visually apparent in topo maps. If you're keen enough you can figure this out on the site, but sometimes it's very hard to point out.

All new developments in the past 30 years have a major flow path when the piped system cannot handle it anymore it gets routed through the streets and public lands to avoid flooding private property.

----------


## pheoxs

Last summer I was kind of concerned during one of the really heavy rainfalls but thankfully our street has a slight gradual slope to it so all the water washed down away from me. The corner though got flooded a fair bit, had to go into the oncoming lane to turn right. But it's not my lot so meh who cares.

----------


## suntan

> Agreed, but the biggest issue with the inner city in many places is that there is no overland flow path, meaning that water gets trapped in certain locations, sometimes on private property. It's a particular big problem with new development next to old and the constant adjustment to lot grades. These sorts of issues are very fine and are not visually apparent in topo maps. If you're keen enough you can figure this out on the site, but sometimes it's very hard to point out.
> 
> All new developments in the past 30 years have a major flow path when the piped system cannot handle it anymore it gets routed through the streets and public lands to avoid flooding private property.



I get ya. But even where I am (Royal Oak) there's a few houses that are below the water table.

----------


## ercchry

There WAS houses waaay up on top of the 24th st hill in woodbine that would flood… but they redid the storm drains and there are two retaining ponds in fish creek now. All fixed… finally

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

This place near me seems like total crack pricing. It was C/S but is back up again, wonder what it was C/S for and why it fell through.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...th-haven-upper

----------


## killramos

What posesses a person to spend all that money renoing the interior and leaves the exterior like that.

----------


## J-D

> What posesses a person to spend all that money renoing the interior and leaves the exterior like that.



Looks like someone flipping the place to me... There always seems to be a formula with quick updates (white doors, baseboards) and then kitchen/bathroom renos

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> What posesses a person to spend all that money renoing the interior and leaves the exterior like that.



Right? Who in their right mind is going to buy a 800k house with vinyl siding.

----------


## killramos

> Right? Who in their right mind is going to buy a 800k house with vinyl siding.



9 buyers out of 10 would never click on that ad based in the cover photo

----------


## Disoblige

> 9 buyers out of 10 would never click on that ad based in the cover photo



You underestimate the n00bness of many people

----------


## bjstare

Exteriors can get expensive, and that house is 100% a flip.

----------


## nicknolte

> You underestimate the n00bness of many people



Especially in this market with all the FOMO

----------


## JordanEG6

> Boy you haven't got the memo?
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-skyview-ranch
> 
> Skyview is Aspen of NE.




I can't access the link, but I guess not.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I can't access the link, but I guess not.



It's a Skyview house listed at $800g. An acquaintance just sold his Skyview a month ago for $100g over list, at $620g.

Skyview is really hawt for people not from Alberta. Apparently the internet doesn't exist in Ontario, and they have no clue it's the worst hail location in Calgary.

----------


## riander5

> This place near me seems like total crack pricing. It was C/S but is back up again, wonder what it was C/S for and why it fell through.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...th-haven-upper



I came to post this exact house... this realtor is on crack. This house sat as an unoccupied dump for so long, then they slapped some cheap ass renos on it over the last few months.

It doesn't have a great lot, is right on a main street, can hear noise from 14th.... I wouldnt pay 500 for this thing... and no one is paying 800

----------


## ExtraSlow

I really like that neighborhood, but no comment on that particular house. I think there are a few primo locations along that Egerts Park. Maybe the Thorncliffe side is better. Probably depends a lot on the individual lot/house

----------


## Xtrema

> Skyview is really hawt for people not from Alberta. Apparently the internet doesn't exist in Ontario, and they have no clue it's the worst hail location in Calgary.



But it's right next to the airport like Sauga right?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I really like that neighborhood, but no comment on that particular house. I think there are a few primo locations along that Egerts Park. Maybe the Thorncliffe side is better. Probably depends a lot on the individual lot/house



There’s a pretty spicy house with two detached garages along Egerts. I am a couple minute walk from the North end of the park, it’s nice.

----------


## mr2mike

> This place near me seems like total crack pricing. It was C/S but is back up again, wonder what it was C/S for and why it fell through.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...th-haven-upper



Who removed the garage?!
Frame on the shower glass like we're all poor?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I really like that neighborhood,



It's a very up...scale neighborhood.

----------


## Xtrema

> Who removed the garage?!
> Frame on the shower glass like we're all poor?



Never there.

----------


## mr2mike

I wonder what the encroachment is on that.
Anyone quick to assess based on images?

----------


## Rocket1k78

Still keeping an eye out in my area and the place i sold and its looking like things are sitting now, prices are beyond stupid and inventory is popping up daily. 




> This place near me seems like total crack pricing. It was C/S but is back up again, wonder what it was C/S for and why it fell through.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...th-haven-upper



It could be a bunch of things on why it fell through but if others are saying its not worth 800 then the banks probably felt the same way with the appraisal. They probably went gung ho with the offer and the banks didnt agree on its worth or it was just built so shitty that the inspector failed the place hard

----------


## haggis88

> This place near me seems like total crack pricing. It was C/S but is back up again, wonder what it was C/S for and why it fell through.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...th-haven-upper



Shit realtor didn't know that ALL houses in Calgary sell with NO CONDITIONS right now  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

> Still keeping an eye out in my area and the place i sold and its looking like things are sitting now, prices are beyond stupid and inventory is popping up daily. 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be a bunch of things on why it fell through but if others are saying its not worth 800 then the banks probably felt the same way with the appraisal. They probably went gung ho with the offer and the banks didnt agree on its worth or it was just built so shitty that the inspector failed the place hard



Houses are the new stonks.

----------


## mr2mike

Check out the prices on Van Island. Up 30% or more from last year. Better ror than Lego haha.

----------


## cidley69

This is just a blog, but shows Calgary market gaining attention.

https://torontorealtyblog.com/blog/p...ng-to-calgary/

----------


## finboy

> This is just a blog, but shows Calgary market gaining attention.
> 
> https://torontorealtyblog.com/blog/p...ng-to-calgary/



Holy shit there is so much terrible advice in that post

Buy $600 sq feet in sky view, great investment! This person bought 2.2 million in condos and townhomes in calgary for 130k down

This is how poor people are made

----------


## prae

> Holy shit there is so much terrible advice in that post
> 
> “Buy $600 sq feet in sky view, great investment! This person bought 2.2 million in condos and townhomes in calgary for 130k down”
> 
> This is how poor people are made



They're only poor if RE stops being HAWT. I wish I leveraged myself 20x on west coast canadian RE two years ago.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love that blog post.

----------


## pheoxs

Look like the market has slowed lightly over the past few weeks.

Median and Average price of the past 1-2 weeks is down about 20-30k below the beginning of Feb. Granted that's still a median of 590k which is ridiculous.

Inventory is rising rapidly. <900 houses available in January up to 1700 in February and 1900 today. Despite starting 2022 with 50% less houses available, we've climbed to be almost even with 2021 figures. Goes to show how elastic Calgary can be in responding to the market demand. Hard to think this hot market will continue longer than ~6 months at this new pace.

Active detached listings:
Jan 2021: 1,695 - Jan 2022: 895
Mar 2021: 1,989 - Mar 2022: 1,896

----------


## Xtrema

> Look like the market has slowed lightly over the past few weeks.
> 
> Median and Average price of the past 1-2 weeks is down about 20-30k below the beginning of Feb. Granted that's still a median of 590k which is ridiculous.
> 
> Inventory is rising rapidly. <900 houses available in January up to 1700 in February and 1900 today. Despite starting 2022 with 50% less houses available, we've climbed to be almost even with 2021 figures. Goes to show how elastic Calgary can be in responding to the market demand. Hard to think this hot market will continue longer than ~6 months at this new pace.
> 
> Active detached listings:
> Jan 2021: 1,695 - Jan 2022: 895
> Mar 2021: 1,989 - Mar 2022: 1,896



May be the little smoke show in east Europe has dampen the enthusiasms a bit.

----------


## suntan

I think the Ontario migration is greatly overstated.

----------


## mr2mike

> I think the Ontario migration is greatly overstated.



Because of weather?

----------


## ercchry

It will pickup again after the next Chinook

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Because of weather?



This

- - - Updated - - -




> It will pickup again after the next Chinook



Also this

----------


## TomcoPDR

I’d say this will be gone in a week

Check out this listing
https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24103...alsharelisting

----------


## ExtraSlow

Probably. Great area.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

The only downside to that location is the fair amount of noise from McKnight/John Laurie.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I’d say this will be gone in a week
> 
> Check out this listing
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24103...alsharelisting



Sold 21K above list.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Sold 21K above list.



Hawt

----------


## riander5

That was a decent pad, nice to see it didn't sell for some insane 100k above list.... Although the original price was expensive it wasnt THAT expensive. Maybe things can finally start coming back to planet earth.. maybe

----------


## killramos

If a house was priced 100k below market, then sold for 100k over list, how insane was the sale price?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well one of those three numbers is imaginary. So, the real answer is that the market is hawt.

----------


## riander5

> If a house was priced 100k below market, then sold for 100k over list, how insane was the sale price?



My point was, the more houses are selling at or near their sales prices, the better it is for the market.

Blind bidding on houses whether priced correctly or underpriced is not good overall.

----------


## killramos

Real estate transactions have enough dilutives associated that erode that problem long term.

----------


## ercchry

I honestly hope we don’t go to the Ontario model of purchasing, it only helps the sketchy sellers with the sense of urgency and dropping of conditions that should exist to protect the buyers

----------


## killramos

Disagree. I think the big thing real estate has been missing is liquidity.

We now have it and it’s a good thing.

If idiot speculators want to be market makers I say let them.

----------


## Buster

> I honestly hope we don’t go to the Ontario model of purchasing, it only helps the sketchy sellers with the sense of urgency and dropping of conditions that should exist to protect the buyers



The best protection for buyers is intelligence.

----------


## oster

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...tyIds=24068634

----------


## killramos

Sounds like a great way to never see your $39k again.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...tyIds=24068634



At least we now know the real reason 
@Buster
 hates real estate as an investment. 

Good luck with the sale buddy! I hope you find a buyer!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I bet that community's Facebook group has a lot to say about that house and its occupants.

----------


## Buster

> At least we now know the real reason 
> @Buster
>  hates real estate as an investment. 
> 
> Good luck with the sale buddy! I hope you find a buyer!



I really want to know the back story on this situation between morons

----------


## ExtraSlow

Someone isn't paying thier child support or alimony.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...tyIds=24068634






> Sounds like a great way to never see your $39k again.




Or to start our own Beyond big brother reality tv series

----------


## ExtraSlow

You will never see the inside of that building in person after the sale closes. Best case is a deadly housefire.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> You will never see the inside of that building in person after the sale closes. Best case is a deadly housefire.



But wouldnt you be half owner?

----------


## killramos

1/8th. Tops. After the bank takes their cut.

Basically you are giving someone an interest free mortgage for a 39k lien on the house that you won’t get until it sells.

----------


## TomcoPDR

It says half equity stake… so it’s like buying it at a discount and take a chance to out wit the bully. Or turn it into a Beyond frat house with your rights to the half

----------


## Buster

A bunch of beyonders could chip in and split the 39k just to fuck with the other guy for entertainment

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*property is actually in Wildflower Ranch.

----------


## Buster

> *property is actually in Wildflower Ranch.



No real estate investment has ever gone bad in Strathmore. Ever.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It says half equity stake… so it’s like buying it at a discount and take a chance to out wit the bully. Or turn it into a Beyond frat house with your rights to the half



That's not what it says. Half equity stake, but no rights to usage. Killy is right. Interest free loan.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 1/8th. Tops. After the bank takes their cut.
> 
> Basically you are giving someone an interest free mortgage for a 39k lien on the house that you wont get until it sells.



It's this, exactly.

This isn't the Byrds moving in with the funny, naked old man with cancer.

----------


## mr2mike

> I bet that community's Facebook group has a lot to say about that house and its occupants.



Always wondered who buys shitty used couches on Kijiji. Now I know.

Love the listing verbage. Great write up.

----------


## bjstare

I’ve never seen the inside of a house in temple, but those pics confirm a lot of my preconceived notions about what it would be like to live there. Those photos smell like cigarettes and sound like domestic disputes.

----------


## finboy

> I’ve never seen the inside of a house in temple, but those pics confirm a lot of my preconceived notions about what it would be like to live there. Those photos smell like cigarettes and sound like domestic disputes.



Went to school at crescent heights, attended parties in the area, can confirm

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Confirmed preconceptions are best preconceptions.

----------


## suntan

> I’ve never seen the inside of a house in temple, but those pics confirm a lot of my preconceived notions about what it would be like to live there. Those photos smell like cigarettes and sound like domestic disputes.



Carpet in the bathroom.

----------


## msommers

Seeing more condos up for sale. Anyone have data if they're actually selling?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Went to school at crescent heights, attended parties in the area, can confirm



Was this a non-sequitur to anyone else? Is Crescent heights high school the high school for the neighborhood of Temple? Seems far away.

----------


## suntan

> Seeing more condos up for sale. Anyone have data if they're actually selling?



Hope springs eternal.

----------


## pheoxs

> Seeing more condos up for sale. Anyone have data if they're actually selling?



February apartment stats (2022 / 2021 / 2020)
Sales: 566 / 271 / 209
Active Listings: 1,070 / 1,431 / 1,470
Median Price: 252k / 238k / 242k
Days on Market: 57 days / 70 days / 62 days

So it's better than it's been the past couple years, but with 2 month average on market it's not a frenzy like the detached market. But it is improving and inventory is lower than it's been in quite a few years so it's not a bad time to sell. And given Calgary's luke warm condo market it's probably a decent time to sell.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Ive never seen the inside of a house in temple, but those pics confirm a lot of my preconceived notions about what it would be like to live there. Those photos smell like cigarettes and sound like domestic disputes.



Can confirm, I grew up in Pineridge, lots of friends in Temple and Rundle. Poor people and single parent homes are the worst, they dont even have money for nice stuff. Things would be a lot better for these people if they would just move to Aspen.

----------


## killramos

Something something something 

Don’t be poor

Something something

----------


## tonytiger55

> Seeing more condos up for sale. Anyone have data if they're actually selling?



Condos on my side have sold right away. One sold 11k above list price. We are almost back to 2016 prices here. 
I might list my place next month.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Check out this listing
https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24190...alsharelisting

If only they could scale to the entire community

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Check out this listing
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24190...alsharelisting
> 
> If only they could scale to the entire community



This place is sweet, I drove past it a few times when we were house hunting.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

I'm thinking of putting in an offer, 100k over.

----------


## Disoblige

> I'm thinking of putting in an offer, 100k over.



Good luck being top 3 offers and getting a call.

----------


## TomcoPDR

The inside looks normal really. Must had been pretty fancy when it first built after the expo, like it says in description

----------


## bjstare

My parents have friends that live across the street from there, I always wanted to see the inside. Turns out it’s about 300x nicer in there than I would’ve guessed. Shame about the location, otherwise it would def be a great Airbnb as per the description.

----------


## pheoxs

> I'm thinking of putting in an offer, 100k over.



That’s it? Peasant.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Let’s hope the hot Calgary RE money will go chase fall out from some of these in the ‘toon 

https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6399770

----------


## killramos

> Let’s hope the hot Calgary RE money will go chase fall out from some of these in the ‘toon 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6399770



That was such a bad idea I can’t even be sympathetic

----------


## vengie

Candidate for this thread and the garage overload thread.

4acres touching Airdrie.
I drive by every day, very nice property, but higher than I'd expect.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...270-se-airdrie

----------


## suntan

> That was such a bad idea I can’t even be sympathetic



I like it when Vancouver residents lose money.

----------


## pheoxs

> Candidate for this thread and the garage overload thread.
> 
> 4acres touching Airdrie.
> I drive by every day, very nice property, but higher than I'd expect.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...270-se-airdrie



Pretty nice property and only 10 minutes from downtown.

----------


## vengie

> Pretty nice property and only 10 minutes from downtown.



Maybe 12 at most.

----------


## killramos

I’ve heard airdrie is actually a suburb of Aspen

----------


## mr2mike

> Candidate for this thread and the garage overload thread.
> 
> 4acres touching Airdrie.
> I drive by every day, very nice property, but higher than I'd expect.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...270-se-airdrie



Crack money for 4 ac.

----------


## riander5

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-banff-trail

540 for a 60 year old piece of shit duplex. Wild

----------


## ercchry

> That’s it? Peasant.



Annnnd it’s gone!  :ROFL!:

----------


## CarlLester

> Annnnd it’s gone!



For $55k over list

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

And I was going to offer 100k over.... crash incoming confirmed.

----------


## killramos

So the solution is don’t be poor AND don’t be slow?

----------


## 89coupe

What would you think a 1344 sqft bungalow would sell for these days in the community of Brentwood?

----------


## killramos

If you have to ask…

----------


## 89coupe

> If you have to ask…



I just sold one in that community, was looking to shock.

You ruined it lol, thanks Karen.

----------


## killramos

$1 Bob

----------


## arcticcat522

> What would you think a 1344 sqft bungalow would sell for these days in the community of Brentwood?



650 if fairly original. Depending on reno and lot size. Up to 850

----------


## 89coupe

> 650 if fairly original. Depending on reno and lot size. Up to 850




$888,000.00

----------


## arcticcat522

> $888,000.00



One house on my street is being renovated currently. 1100 or 1200sqft? bungalow. Apparently he is adding 400sqft and planning on listing for a mil.....great news for me, but dam..... to much money....

----------


## 89coupe

> One house on my street is being renovated currently. 1100 or 1200sqft? bungalow. Apparently he is adding 400sqft and planning on listing for a mil.....great news for me, but dam..... to much money....



There have been a couple homes that have sold over a million in Brentwood recently.

But they were large homes.

1862 sqft bungalow for $1.126M
2600 sqft 2 storey for $1.2m

My place sold for $660/sqft

Madness

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> One house on my street is being renovated currently. 1100 or 1200sqft? bungalow. Apparently he is adding 400sqft and planning on listing for a mil.....great news for me, but dam..... to much money....



We were thinking about maybe doing an addition to our 4-lvl split, but was quoted ~ $250-300K to add ~ 600sqf

----------


## Tik-Tok

$850g, for a bungalow, right on Acadia Drive. 

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...calgary-acadia

If this sells for that price, I'll blue myself.

----------


## arcticcat522

I see what you did there^^, it blue me away

Edit. The exterior and trim is way too much. Some people's children....

----------


## Rocket1k78

> $850g, for a bungalow, right on Acadia Drive. 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...calgary-acadia
> 
> If this sells for that price, I'll blue myself.



What in the fuck! What a disaster for a new reno, i could see if you were renoing to live in but this is a mess to try and sell with those colors.

----------


## suntan

This is why women are very important for renos.

----------


## mr2mike

> $850g, for a bungalow, right on Acadia Drive. 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...calgary-acadia
> 
> If this sells for that price, I'll blue myself.



I think the next venture must be in my area. I'll get a pic next time I go for a walk.

----------


## mr2mike

Can we all agree agent's need the calm down on use of caps lock when describing house and focus on grammar and complete sentences? 
@GrammarSS

----------


## Buster

> Can we all agree agent's need the calm down on use of caps lock when describing house and focus on grammar and complete sentences? 
> @GrammarSS



Also, no wordy descriptions. Bullet points. Brevity is key.

----------


## killramos

CAD floor plans should be mandatory.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> CAD floor plans should be mandatory.



Are you insane, that woukd take them much time.

----------


## 89coupe

> CAD floor plans should be mandatory.




I totally agree.

----------


## dirtsniffer

As long as realtors can't be held liable amirite

----------


## JfuckinC

> CAD floor plans should be mandatory.



Seriously. And garage ceiling height and photos, comeonnnnn.

----------


## suntan

> As long as realtors can't be held liable amirite



Fiduciary.

----------


## Buster

> Fiduciary.



Fiduciary-ish

----------


## schurchill39

> Can we all agree agent's need the calm down on use of caps lock when describing house and focus on grammar and complete sentences? 
> @GrammarSS



I called my agent out on it when we sold our house because I thought the caps looked stupid, his reply to me included our first offer so I just shut my mouth

----------


## suntan

Was his reply

YOU HAVE AN OFFER!

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Can we all agree agent's need the calm down on use of caps lock when describing house and focus on grammar and complete sentences? 
> @GrammarSS



If you think caps lock is bad you'd be cussing like a sailor if you saw my listing, my realtor is a family friend and is a born and raised Calgarian so his english is perfect. When i saw my listing up i was shocked at how bad his grammar was, no lie it was probably the worst description possible with more commas and periods than a novel. I showed my mom and she was like just leave it and because he was a fam friend and only charging me $5k i was in a weird spot. If it wasnt for this frenzy i wouldve asked him to change for sure but it sold within 2 days and for more than i wanted so whatever. His pic on his card and site is also from 15-20 years ago lol

----------


## Buster

Who picks a "family friend" to do shit for them?

----------


## jwslam

> my realtor is a family friend and is a born and raised Calgarian so his english is perfect. When i saw my listing up i was shocked at how bad his grammar was, no lie it was probably the worst description possible with more commas and periods than a novel.



I don't know many English-only speakers that are good at written English.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Who picks a "family friend" to do shit for them?



His descriptions are brutal but he's got an insane business connection with my family, he's gotten us some insane deals over the last 10+ years and plus he only charged me $5k so i couldnt really say no lol I got lucky because i listed in feb this year so shit was nuts, i actually did tell my wife if it didnt sell over the weekend id ask him to change but thankfully i didnt have to have that convo.

----------


## sabad66

Listing my townhouse this week as my tenants asked to break lease early. Let’s see if this crazy market is hitting row homes. I’d just be happy to get what I paid for it back in 2015  :ROFL!:

----------


## haggis88

> Listing my townhouse this week as my tenants asked to break lease early. Let’s see if this crazy market is hitting row homes. I’d just be happy to get what I paid for it back in 2015



Area?

I was asking Jordan in the Prices thread about the townhouse behind me. The tenants got a weeks notice that the owner was selling and told us it sold in 2 days with no viewings. 2 bed, 2.5 bath, double garage, nice houses tbh.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Impressive. Eight hundred to live in Acadia, and on the Blackfoot end too

Check out this listing
https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24226...alsharelisting

----------


## Disoblige

Downtown picking up riiiiight?

Let's gooo condos!!! Lol

----------


## sabad66

> Area?
> 
> I was asking Jordan in the Prices thread about the townhouse behind me. The tenants got a weeks notice that the owner was selling and told us it sold in 2 days with no viewings. 2 bed, 2.5 bath, double garage, nice houses tbh.



Beddington. 2 bed, 2.5 bath, double attached garage, small little fenced courtyard. They are not bad units at all, we loved living there except for not allowed to install central air and we ran out of room with our second kid

Hoping that some buyer from Toronto or Van likes it and buys it quick with no conditions.

----------


## haggis88

> Beddington. 2 bed, 2.5 bath, double attached garage, small little fenced courtyard. They are not bad units at all, we loved living there except for not allowed to install central air and we ran out of room with our second kid
> 
> Hoping that some buyer from Toronto or Van likes it and buys it quick with no conditions.



I like Beddington, fingers crossed for you bud

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I like Beddington, fingers crossed for you bud



Agreed. Beddington and huntington is what I'm looking at still. I started the thread regarding huntington hills with bigger lots and back alley parking access.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Beddington. 2 bed, 2.5 bath, double attached garage, small little fenced courtyard. They are not bad units at all, we loved living there except for not allowed to install central air and we ran out of room with our second kid
> 
> Hoping that some buyer from Toronto or Van likes it and buys it quick with no conditions.



Good luck for sure but i wouldnt pass on a decent offer in hopes of a no condition one. Markets changed quite a bit recently and theres tons popping up and the th market isnt as hawt as the sfh. Put some effort into it before you list and you should do good i bet.

----------


## msommers

> Downtown picking up riiiiight?
> 
> Let's gooo condos!!! Lol



We're planning to put up the condo very soon. Fingers crossed

----------


## Disoblige

> Agreed. Beddington and huntington is what I'm looking at still. I started the thread regarding huntington hills with bigger lots and back alley parking access.






> We're planning to put up the condo very soon. Fingers crossed



Oh yeah? How many bedroom and when did you buy? Taking a small loss for list price or?

----------


## riander5

Anyone selling a detached house right now with a realtor is a fucking idiot. Convince me otherwise. Actually don't I won't change my mind. Any of those listing services like purple bricks or whatever should do just fine. 

I can't blame the realtors for taking free money from stupid people right I guess.

Ok I have my rant of the day out of the way.

- - - Updated - - -




> Agreed. Beddington and huntington is what I'm looking at still. I started the thread regarding huntington hills with bigger lots and back alley parking access.



Do you guys really like Beddington? The price point is solid but man the neighborhood is so dreary with its 100 shades of brown the entire area finished in

----------


## suntan

I dunno, I have kids now, things like the colours of the houses didn't really mean sweet fuck all after they were born.

Oh right, you're the dude that was stunned the nearby school was closing down.

Priorities.

----------


## Xtrema

> Do you guys really like Beddington? The price point is solid but man the neighborhood is so dreary with its 100 shades of brown the entire area finished in



Not sure where 
@sabad66
's townhouse is at but if it the one at edge of Sandstone and #3 bus terminal, they updated the exterior to sky blue like a decade or 2 ago and quite nice units. The rest of Beddington is quite beige/brown, typical of communities started in the 70s.

----------


## sabad66

> Not sure where 
> @sabad66
> 's townhouse is at but if it the one at edge of Sandstone and #3 bus terminal, they updated the exterior to sky blue like a decade or 2 ago and quite nice units. The rest of Beddington is quite beige/brown, typical of communities started in the 70s.



Haha that’s the one. It definitely doesn’t match the brown colour scheme going on in the rest of the hood.

----------


## riander5

> Haha that’s the one. It definitely doesn’t match the brown colour scheme going on in the rest of the hood.



Yea I grew up in North Haven with lots of friends in beddington and area. I noticed its distinct brown-ness (houses) back then. 

Once you get to sandstone and macewan its all light stucko which makes the place look a bit warmer and inviting.

Ill admit theres definitely some decent lots in beddington.

- - - Updated - - -




> I dunno, I have kids now, things like the colours of the houses didn't really mean sweet fuck all after they were born.
> 
> Oh right, you're the dude that was stunned the nearby school was closing down.
> 
> Priorities.



Have kids, house can be ugly. Check

----------


## cidley69

> Anyone selling a detached house right now with a realtor is a fucking idiot. Convince me otherwise. Actually don't I won't change my mind. Any of those listing services like purple bricks or whatever should do just fine. 
> 
> I can't blame the realtors for taking free money from stupid people right I guess.
> 
> Ok I have my rant of the day out of the way.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



If purchasing a house and I'm not using a realtor but seller is, does purchaser get portion of commission?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If purchasing a house and I'm not using a realtor but seller is, does purchaser get portion of commission?



The purchaser can pay themselves as much commission as they choose.

----------


## SJW

> Are you insane, that woukd take them much time.



Sounds like a job for me.

----------


## cidley69

> The purchaser can pay themselves as much commission as they choose.



Doesn't commission come out of sellers proceeds?

Seller will be paying their agent a commission that comes out of purchase price?

----------


## killramos

Seller pays their agent the commission, their agent shares the commission with the buyers agent.

If seller doesn’t have an agent, then seller would need to negotiate with buyers agent what their commission will be.

Very unlikely the buyer doesn’t have an agent.

----------


## cidley69

> Seller pays their agent the commission, their agent shares the commission with the buyers agent.
> 
> If seller doesn’t have an agent, then seller would need to negotiate with buyers agent what their commission will be.
> 
> Very unlikely the buyer doesn’t have an agent.



I am the buyer and don't plan to have an agent. It's a private non-MLS listed sale.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Seller pays their agent the commission, their agent shares the commission with the buyers agent.
> 
> If seller doesn’t have an agent, then seller would need to negotiate with buyers agent what their commission will be.
> 
> If private sale, not on MLS. Are the sellers using a realtor? If not, negotiate that with the seller. It would be beneficial for both orlf you. 
> Very unlikely the buyer doesn’t have an agent.



Last place I bought, I didn't have a realtor. Tried to work the deal that the home owner got a portion of the commission as part of the price I paid....guess how receptive the realtor was to that idea.....claimed some BS that I needed a realtor, even though my lawyer delt with all the paperwork just fine. That realtor was a plug...

If it's a private sale, definitely negotiate with the seller. Should be beneficial for both parties.

----------


## killramos

> I am the buyer and don't plan to have an agent. It's a private non-MLS listed sale.



Sounds like a niche situation

----------


## riander5

> Seller pays their agent the commission, their agent shares the commission with the buyers agent.
> 
> If seller doesn’t have an agent, then seller would need to negotiate with buyers agent what their commission will be.
> 
> Very unlikely the buyer doesn’t have an agent.



So buyers use a realtor because it appears to be a zero sum game for them I guess? What if the buyer has no agent but seller does (as most sellers do). I wonder if you can negotiate some $$ off. Probably not easily...

But that's how the business is built, convolute things so that a middle man seems absolutely necessary to most. Looks like purple bricks rebranded - https://fairsquare.ca/

What the realtors have in their advantage it seems is a nationwide organization (CREA) fighting to keep them in power. The cab companies were all city to city I believe so Uber picked them off pretty easily. Will be harder for an Uber like company to topple a nation wide real estate system. You gotta think people have been brainstorming how to do this for a while and I haven't seen any great solutions yet (great as in better than fairsquare or similar)

----------


## killramos

Question is, is it a hill you are willing to die on?

----------


## riander5

> Question is, is it a hill you are willing to die on?



Definitely not willing to die. I don't really consider myself cheap, but I also don't like throwing money away. Like, i'd be willing to put a solid weeks worth of work in for 20k after tax. Im not on the level of a glencoe golf club member yet unfortunately... I know I know don't be poor

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I am the buyer and don't plan to have an agent. It's a private non-MLS listed sale.



Does the seller have an agent? If they do then i cant see them wanting to split the com that easily with you. If they dont then you guys would just agree to a price and then avoid the realtors coms entirely no? I'd also be careful with trying to get some com money back if you think this is a good deal which typically private are. Last thing you want is the realtor to tell the HO that they'll be able to get more by listing and then you lose out on this.

----------


## cidley69

> Does the seller have an agent? If they do then i cant see them wanting to split the com that easily with you. If they dont then you guys would just agree to a price and then avoid the realtors coms entirely no? I'd also be careful with trying to get some com money back if you think this is a good deal which typically private are. Last thing you want is the realtor to tell the HO that they'll be able to get more by listing and then you lose out on this.



Good points. Seller does have an agent. I don't plan to push for cut of com, was just curious if there was a standard/best practice for how com was divvied in situations like this....

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Good points. Seller does have an agent. I don't plan to push for cut of com, was just curious if there was a standard/best practice for how com was divvied in situations like this....



Probably no SOP for an agent and private buyer coms, would just come down to negotiations i bet. The seller will be on the hook for all his agents coms anyways so as long as you're good with the price id lock it down. Let us know how it goes

----------


## ExtraSlow

This may just be me being stupid, but I never understood the idea that the seller pays the commissions. There's only one party putting money into that transaction.

----------


## suntan

It keeps everybody honest.

Buyer gives money to only one person - the lawyer. Then lawyer divvies out the money.

----------


## Buster

> This may just be me being stupid, but I never understood the idea that the seller pays the commissions. There's only one party putting money into that transaction.



Sellers pay for commissions because the market adjust prices according to transaction costs. If we saw RE fees double, house prices would adjust downward.

----------


## killramos

> This may just be me being stupid, but I never understood the idea that the seller pays the commissions. There's only one party putting money into that transaction.



Its easier to just net it off proceeds than have to explain it to buyer that they need to write a bigger check.

No one wants to see how the sausage is made.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> So buyers use a realtor because it appears to be a zero sum game for them I guess? What if the buyer has no agent but seller does (as most sellers do). I wonder if you can negotiate some $$ off. Probably not easily...



When we purchased in 2019, we tried to not use a realtor as we found the house ourselves and the selling realtor wasn't willing to work with us at all on getting the price reduced or getting the commission ourselves. We ended up hiring a realtor to only manage the purchase and we agreed to split their commission. Turned out great. Probably wouldn't work in todays market.

----------


## riander5

Thanks for sharing! Hilarious that the other realtor flat out refused to deal with you or work on something. I wonder if you had gone to the owner and told them about this what would have happened. Obviously would have been more work

----------


## suntan

Realtors are both seller and buyer agents, so it makes sense they'd want to keep that arrangement.

----------


## riander5

> Realtors are both seller and buyer agents, so it makes sense they'd want to keep that arrangement.



Definitely, If I had the golden goose I wouldn't want to let go either

----------


## pheoxs

I bought my house last year without a realtor and overall really happy with the experience and believe it benefited me quite a bit. 

I'd looked at a lot of places and knew where I wanted to buy and had already made a few offers and lost to higher bidders. After one showing I ended up driving around the neighborhood just exploring and saw a coming soon sign. Called the realtor and set up a showing to be first before it was on MLS. Went through the viewing and really liked the place and it was priced better than some other places I'd tried to make offers on. I ended up offering them their asking price that day and that the selling realtor can do whatever with the commission he wants since it's up to him and the sellers. 

They accepted that night even though they had a weekend full of showings booked. Guessing their realtor pressured them into accepting it so they can start shopping and pocketed both halves of the commission but doesn't matter to me. Paid about almost 60k less than an offered I'd written a few blocks over for roughly the same house. I could've probably tried to get some kind of cash back or get my own realtor to cut me part of the commission but I think, in this specific circumstance, it worked out better for me.

----------


## you&me

I have a thing for ugly, expensive homes and this one in particular always stood out - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-west-springs

Nevermind some of the, uh, unique finishes, I think the most glaring issue would be that the builder seemingly forgot the check the route for the new west ring road. 

Maybe the current price will find a buyer... Surely better than before - https://dailyhive.com/calgary/calgar...on-sale-photos

Edit - Honestdoor actually shows the home sold after the 2019 listing at $12mm... For $5.575... Another milion dollar hair cut.

----------


## suntan

It's not too horrifying, I would appreciate the amenities.

----------


## killramos

> I have a thing for ugly, expensive homes and this one in particular always stood out - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-west-springs
> 
> Nevermind some of the, uh, unique finishes, I think the most glaring issue would be that the builder seemingly forgot the check the route for the new west ring road. 
> 
> Maybe the current price will find a buyer... Surely better than before - https://dailyhive.com/calgary/calgar...on-sale-photos
> 
> Edit - Honestdoor actually shows the home sold after the 2019 listing at $12mm... For $5.575... Another milion dollar hair cut.



I don’t hate the exterior of that home… as for the interior they really shouldn’t have cheaped out on the interior designer… or landscaping.

Location is really damning though.

Also the “Culinary Capital of Calgary”, is that supposed to be a joke or something?

----------


## suntan

The discerning palates of Aspenites are close by.

----------


## vengie

> I have a thing for ugly, expensive homes and this one in particular always stood out - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-west-springs
> 
> Nevermind some of the, uh, unique finishes, I think the most glaring issue would be that the builder seemingly forgot the check the route for the new west ring road. 
> 
> Maybe the current price will find a buyer... Surely better than before - https://dailyhive.com/calgary/calgar...on-sale-photos
> 
> Edit - Honestdoor actually shows the home sold after the 2019 listing at $12mm... For $5.575... Another milion dollar hair cut.



Amenities are awesome, location is terrible and the interior looks like something Connor Mcdavid would own (not a good thing)

----------


## ExtraSlow

The culinary capital of Calgary is forest lawn. You won't convince me otherwise.

----------


## bjstare

> I have a thing for ugly, expensive homes and this one in particular always stood out - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-west-springs
> 
> Nevermind some of the, uh, unique finishes, I think the most glaring issue would be that the builder seemingly forgot the check the route for the new west ring road. 
> 
> Maybe the current price will find a buyer... Surely better than before - https://dailyhive.com/calgary/calgar...on-sale-photos
> 
> Edit - Honestdoor actually shows the home sold after the 2019 listing at $12mm... For $5.575... Another milion dollar hair cut.



Yeah I’ve always found it crazy someone would build a place like that so close to the ring road. I find it nearly equally crazy that they aren’t using the old set of photos in the listing. It looks considerably worse with no furniture or decor.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Yeah I’ve always found it crazy someone would build a place like that so close to the ring road. I find it nearly equally crazy that they aren’t using the old set of photos in the listing. It looks considerably worse with no furniture or decor.



you think the multi colored lawn chairs were better? haha

i mustnt have any taste, i like it. But obviously the ring road proximity is awful.

----------


## bjstare

> you think the multi colored lawn chairs were better? haha
> 
> i mustnt have any taste, i like it. But obviously the ring road proximity is awful.



Somethings better than nothing!

----------


## cidley69

> Definitely, If I had the golden goose I wouldn't want to let go either



One of the reasons I am selling without realtor is to avoid paying commission.

If I sell my home as "for sale by owner" and purchaser has a realtor, do I still need to pay the purchaser realtor a commission?

----------


## you&me

> Amenities are awesome, location is terrible and the interior looks like something Connor Mcdavid would own (not a good thing)



I get what you're saying, but funny enough, I really like Connor McDavid's house - 

https://www.architecturaldigest.com/...ome-2021-11-23

----------


## killramos

Tried to look at the house. Don’t remember much aside from the puck bunny.

----------


## you&me

> Tried to look at the house. Don’t remember much aside from the puck bunny.



Um, she's a _designer_.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I don’t hate the exterior of that home… as for the interior they really shouldn’t have cheaped out on the interior designer…



Hopefully this wasnt done by an interior designer, if it was then they got ripped off. Lets use the same tile and cabinetry everywhere, it'll look amazing :ROFL!: 





> One of the reasons I am selling without realtor is to avoid paying commission.
> 
> If I sell my home as "for sale by owner" and purchaser has a realtor, do I still need to pay the purchaser realtor a commission?



You'd negotiate this im sure. The buying agent would reach out to you and say they have a buyer and what are your coms, if you said no coms then id suspect he'd thank you for your time and that would be the last you heard from them lol

----------


## schurchill39

> One of the reasons I am selling without realtor is to avoid paying commission.
> 
> If I sell my home as "for sale by owner" and purchaser has a realtor, do I still need to pay the purchaser realtor a commission?



I would think a realtor wouldn't even bring your place up with a potential buyer at all and likely try to convince them that "for sale by owner: houses are riddled with issues.

----------


## cidley69

> I would think a realtor wouldn't even bring your place up with a potential buyer at all and likely try to convince them that "for sale by owner: houses are riddled with issues.



A realtor was brought in at the 11th hour. We had already found buyers for home, shown it twice, and agreed to tentative conditions, all without realtor. The purchaser didn't feel confident in doing transaction solely on their own, and contacted a realtor to help. The buyers have been looking for a house in our neighborhood for over a year, lost out on 2 bidding competitions, and our place checks all their boxes.

----------


## flipstah

> I dont hate the exterior of that home as for the interior they really shouldnt have cheaped out on the interior designer or landscaping.
> 
> Location is really damning though.
> 
> Also the Culinary Capital of Calgary, is that supposed to be a joke or something?



I was just thinking what's in West Springs? Where the fuck is West Springs?

----------


## 89coupe

> I was just thinking what's in West Springs? Where the fuck is West Springs?



West side is the best side.

----------


## Buster

> I get what you're saying, but funny enough, I really like Connor McDavid's house - 
> 
> https://www.architecturaldigest.com/...ome-2021-11-23



does she know her sweater is falling off?

Cuz it's falling off.

----------


## flipstah

> does she know her sweater is falling off?
> 
> Cuz it's falling off.



It's the style, bruh. Like Yeezy's and holes in pants and poverty.

----------


## killramos

It’s the “I just got plowed and barely got my shirt back on before company arrived” look

----------


## flipstah

spicey

----------


## killramos

> spicey



I think it’s more saucy than spicey

----------


## Rocket1k78

> A realtor was brought in at the 11th hour. We had already found buyers for home, shown it twice, and agreed to tentative conditions, all without realtor. The purchaser didn't feel confident in doing transaction solely on their own, and contacted a realtor to help. The buyers have been looking for a house in our neighborhood for over a year, lost out on 2 bidding competitions, and our place checks all their boxes.



So are you paying any comms to the buying agent?

----------


## riander5

Rental condo had contractors doing some repairs on water lines in the building, they burst one in my unit and flooded it. Tenant is pretty excited.

Other unit has a dryer that now sounds like a v8 F1 car.

Definitely best asset class

----------


## ExtraSlow

If only you could "write off" condos like cars when there's big damage. That'd be a win.

----------


## killramos

> If only you could "write off" condos like cars when there's big damage. That'd be a win.



At least houses can burn down

----------


## you&me

> At least houses can burn down



So can condos if you try hard enough the circumstances are unfortunate enough.

----------


## flipstah

> If only you could "write off" condos like cars when there's big damage. That'd be a win.



What if you turn it into an office?

----------


## jwslam

> What if you turn it into an *artroom*?



for your online subscription-based services

wait... that's tax free income anyways

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Rental condo had contractors doing some repairs on water lines in the building, they burst one in my unit and flooded it. Tenant is pretty excited.
> 
> Other unit has a dryer that now sounds like a v8 F1 car.
> 
> Definitely best asset class



Ouch, that sucks.

We just had 2 units sell in ours near or at our original purchase price, so hopefully we can ride this wave, list and get out now, lol.

- - - Updated - - -




> I would think a realtor wouldn't even bring your place up with a potential buyer at all and likely try to convince them that "for sale by owner: houses are riddled with issues.



Bingo. In most cases, a realtor won't even show a for sale by owner listing unless their client presses them.

----------


## Buster

> Rental condo had contractors doing some repairs on water lines in the building, they burst one in my unit and flooded it. Tenant is pretty excited.
> 
> Other unit has a dryer that now sounds like a v8 F1 car.
> 
> Definitely best asset class



RE is my favorite asset class.

----------


## mr2mike

I feel like we're setting up for some sore losers in RE in the next few years.
No one likes selling their property for a loss and agents perpetuate this with the stats they pump like it never goes down.

----------


## suntan

> I feel like we're setting up for some sore losers in RE in the next few years.
> No one likes selling their property for a loss and agents perpetuate this with the stats they pump like it never goes down.



You can never lose buying a home to live in. You have to spend money on shelter, just like you have to spend money on food and clothing. You're either going to pay a mortgage or rent.

----------


## Buster

> I feel like we're setting up for some sore losers in RE in the next few years.
> No one likes selling their property for a loss and agents perpetuate this with the stats they pump like it never goes down.



No, no. You have it all wrong.

RE is best asset class.

----------


## flipstah

> You can never lose buying a home to live in. You have to spend money on shelter, just like you have to spend money on food and clothing. You're either going to pay a mortgage or rent.



*laughs in my condo that's oversaturated in the market*

----------


## suntan

> *laughs in my condo that's oversaturated in the market*



Still beats renting.

----------


## haggis88

If I ever am able to buy a house again, I won't be moving again...so fucking sick of it

I will also be paying movers, I was bagged for 3 days when we moved into our current place

----------


## TomcoPDR

A large Unidriveway, but for those interested in a less colour pigmented neighbourhood 


Check out this listing
https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24256...alsharelisting

----------


## msommers

> Still beats renting.



Does it though...

----------


## mr2mike

Exactly.

https://wowa.ca/calculators/rent-vs-buy-calculator

----------


## zechs

> Does it though...



Rent is almost always more per month or else rentals wouldn't be a thing.

Rent does not correlate to housing price I've found, but to supply/demand of rental units. So the bare minimum while renting is you pay for the total cost of the place (mortgage, taxes, utilities, etc). Then add profit on based on rental demand.

Owning a place, your main concern is maintenance (WAY overblown, I do not know a single family member or friend who has had a major repair necessary in close to a decade) and your property depreciating, which does happen, but usually only in correction situations (like in say, Alberta, where the housing market quadrupled over a decade or so).

The nice thing is, as the owner, you have equity in the property. Even if the value has dropped, you are insulated from that having an effect on you as the equity covers that drop (again, unless in extreme circumstances).

The only people I know who regret owning are those that bought at the peak in hopes prices would continue to skyrocket.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Rent is almost always more per month or else rentals wouldn't be a thing.



Wat?

----------


## zechs

> Wat?



What do you mean what? It's a pretty straightforward statement.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> What do you mean what? It's a pretty straightforward statement.



Rent, historically, is not more per month than buying.

----------


## zechs

> Rent, historically, is not more per month than buying.



By all means, provide some evidence of this. In 20 years of renting and owning, I have not seen what you have stated in Alberta's major cities, short of the condo implosion in the downtown cores (which is an outlier, not the typical market).

What you suggest is that being a landlord is wholesale a money losing business. This is an absurb claim to make.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
> What you suggest is that being a landlord is wholesale a money losing business. This is an absurb claim to make.



He's got you there, Tik-Tok!!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> By all means, provide some evidence of this. In 20 years of renting and owning, I have not seen what you have stated in Alberta's major cities, short of the condo implosion in the downtown cores (which is an outlier, not the typical market).
> 
> What you suggest is that being a landlord is wholesale a money losing business. This is an absurb claim to make.



Being a landlord typically involves having equity and not zero down on a house you intend to rent out. It's up to you to provide proof, as this is an absurd claim, with the only exception being condos where a condo fee is rolled into the rent.

Here lmgtfy

----------


## zechs

> Being a landlord typically involves having equity and not zero down on a house you intend to rent out. It's up to you to provide proof, as this is an absurd claim, with the only exception being condos where a condo fee is rolled into the rent.



Having equity doesn't change the cost on a 25 year mortgage, your renewal is still based on the original purchase price/down payment. Most rentals are not owned outright unless they are old as fuck.

As I said, in keeping comparables the same, renting is more expensive. I just went and checked the rental board as I haven't had a rental in a few years, and sure enough, any comparables are MORE to rent than it would cost to own the equivalent, plus when owning a sizeable portion of your monthly cost is equity which you can recuperate.

Nothing absurd about any of these claims. I get that it may be hard for you to understand, but on a total cost basis, owning is almost always better.

----------


## ercchry

The issue that’s always existed with this age old argument is that there is too many assumptions that you can easily skew the math for either side to seem like the better idea.

----------


## zechs

> The issue that’s always existed with this age old argument is that there is too many assumptions that you can easily skew the math for either side to seem like the better idea.



Sure, and I agree. However, there is one area that is very clear; owning is a long term strategy.

If you plan on living somewhere less than 5 years, renting makes way more sense IMO.

And just because Tik-Tok is being such a fuckass dickhead (one of the first links on google)

https://money.com/rent-vs-buy-report/

----------


## suntan

> Being a landlord typically involves having equity and not zero down on a house you intend to rent out. It's up to you to provide proof, as this is an absurd claim, with the only exception being condos where a condo fee is rolled into the rent.
> 
> Here lmgtfy



Do you even understand what the hell you link to?

----------


## vengie

Lol.

@Buster
 , what's your favorite asset class?

----------


## Buster

> Lol.
> 
> @Buster
>  , what's your favorite asset class?



lol, I just scan this thread occasionally.

I can't tell whether they are arguing over owning your primary residence or rental properties.

----------


## suntan

They're the same according to the CRA!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not convinced everyone here knows the difference.

----------


## Xtrema

> What you suggest is that being a landlord is wholesale a money losing business. This is an absurb claim to make.



For most it is. Most landlord only make money on house value increase. If you got good tenants, you make a few bucks. If you got bad tenants, all the money will be lost to renos and repairs.

Until last 12 month, most landlords are just barely hanging on. But thanks to this current run and pandemic, it actually picked up a bit and rent went of a bit. 2015-2020 is a shit show, especially for people who didn't get into the game pre 2007.

$1600 rent will get you a 3 bedroom townhouse in the burb when you don't have to fix anything if something goes wrong.

Same place would have cost you $1200/mth mortgage, $300 fee and $250 tax and anything breaks and cost would be on you. It's not cheaper untl you remove the principle portion payment but there is no guarantee that will be there because you have to time it when to cash out. And to cash out, you may have to do some renos and pay an agent.

So yeah, best asset class. Landlords are doing a public service.  :Big Grin:

----------


## suntan

> For most it is. Most landlord only make money on house value increase. If you got good tenants, you make a few bucks. If you got bad tenants, all the money will be lost to renos and repairs.
> 
> Until last 12 month, most landlords are just barely hanging on. But thanks to this current run and pandemic, it actually picked up a bit and rent went of a bit. 2015-2020 is a shit show, especially for people who didn't get into the game pre 2007.
> 
> $1600 rent will get you a 3 bedroom townhouse in the burb when you don't have to fix anything if something goes wrong.
> 
> Same place would have cost you $1200/mth mortgage, $300 fee and $250 tax and anything breaks and cost would be on you. If not cheaper if you remove the principle portion payment but there is no guarantee that will will be there because you have to time when to sell.



Fun fact: If you're cash flow negative on a rental, you're losing equity (the "house value increase", like you like to call it).

----------


## vengie

> For most it is. Most landlord only make money on house value increase. If you got good tenants, you make a few bucks. If you got bad tenants, all the money will be lost to renos and repairs.
> 
> Until last 12 month, most landlords are just barely hanging on. But thanks to this current run and pandemic, it actually picked up a bit and rent went of a bit. 2015-2020 is a shit show, especially for people who didn't get into the game pre 2007.
> 
> $1600 rent will get you a 3 bedroom townhouse in the burb when you don't have to fix anything if something goes wrong.
> 
> Same place would have cost you $1200/mth mortgage, $300 fee and $250 tax and anything breaks and cost would be on you. It's not cheaper untl you remove the principle portion payment but there is no guarantee that will be there because you have to time it when to cash out. And to cash out, you may have to do some renos and pay an agent.
> 
> So yeah, best asset class. Landlords are doing a public service.



Lol.

----------


## ercchry

> Fun fact: If you're cash flow negative on a rental, you're losing equity (the "house value increase", like you like to call it).



I thought you were Asian… your math is disappointing. Neg cash flow would have to exceed the principal component of the mtg, or it’s just a forced savings account with the return linked to a leveraged RE market

----------


## Buster

> Fun fact: If you're cash flow negative on a rental, you're losing equity (the "house value increase", like you like to call it).



show your work

----------


## Rocket1k78

> The issue that’s always existed with this age old argument is that there is too many assumptions that you can easily skew the math for either side to seem like the better idea.



This!

----------


## suntan

> I thought you were Asian… your math is disappointing. Neg cash flow would have to exceed the principal component of the mtg, or it’s just a forced savings account with the return linked to a leveraged RE market



Gee I thought the whole point of a rental was to use someone else's money to make me rich.

----------


## Buster

> Gee I thought the whole point of a rental was to use someone else's money to make me rich.



all you need to know to get rich in this life is: use other peoples' money. and buy low sell high. that's it.

Lots of youtube videos that will tell you this

----------


## suntan

I'm obviously doing it wrong.

----------


## ercchry

> all you need to know to get rich in this life is: use other peoples' money. and buy low sell high. that's it.
> 
> Lots of youtube videos that will tell you this



No, no… you make money telling people how to get rich.

“You don’t make money when you sell, you make it when you buy”

There, only a matter of time till I’m rich  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> And just because Tik-Tok is being such a fuckass dickhead (one of the first links on google)
> 
> ]



You'll note I said historically, not in our current post-covid lack of materials/inventory world. Obviously the last year has turned the trend upside down.

In 2014 (Calgary) the average rent of a single detached was $1700. The average single detached house price was $510g

You do the math genius.

----------


## kJUMP

I've always struggled with the landlord economics, maybe the accounting and/or Math 30 brotherhood can help me out. Say I'm single unit landlord that is cash flow neutral to borderline cash flow negative on any given year. What keeps me convinced that even in this state, it is still worthwhile to proceed because there is mortgage principal being paid down along with a commensurate (slight) increase in home prices (apart from the past few years) so the delta keeps widening. The other thing I've noticed my accountants do is amortize the building (not land) component of the total value as an expense. So on the B/S the NAV increases (we hope) but the income statement and CF are both negative for the year. So what gives? Is there an advantage to incurring these mostly paper annual losses? If the property value keeps being expensed downward, then will I have to pay more of a capital gain when it's time to sell?

----------


## Buster

> I've always struggled with the landlord economics, maybe the accounting and/or Math 30 brotherhood can help me out. Say I'm single unit landlord that is cash flow neutral to borderline cash flow negative on any given year. What keeps me convinced that even in this state, it is still worthwhile to proceed because there is mortgage principal being paid down along with a commensurate (slight) increase in home prices (apart from the past few years) so the delta keeps widening. The other thing I've noticed my accountants do is amortize the building (not land) component of the total value as an expense. So on the B/S the NAV increases (we hope) but the income statement and CF are both negative for the year. So what gives? Is there an advantage to incurring these mostly paper annual losses? If the property value keeps being expensed downward, then will I have to pay more of a capital gain when it's time to sell?



the economics and the accounting aren't really the same thing.

The appeal of being a landlord is that you can build equity through leverage. That is, you can build equity much faster.

----------


## pheoxs

> I've always struggled with the landlord economics, maybe the accounting and/or Math 30 brotherhood can help me out. Say I'm single unit landlord that is cash flow neutral to borderline cash flow negative on any given year. What keeps me convinced that even in this state, it is still worthwhile to proceed because there is mortgage principal being paid down along with a commensurate (slight) increase in home prices (apart from the past few years) so the delta keeps widening. The other thing I've noticed my accountants do is amortize the building (not land) component of the total value as an expense. So on the B/S the NAV increases (we hope) but the income statement and CF are both negative for the year. So what gives? Is there an advantage to incurring these mostly paper annual losses? If the property value keeps being expensed downward, then will I have to pay more of a capital gain when it's time to sell?



Gotta look at it as your return on your principal investment.

Let's say you put 100k down on a 500k house /w 400k mortgage @2.99% for 5 years. Assuming you're revenue neutral to simplify the math then your gains/losses come down to A) principal payments and B) change in house value. 

A mortgage calculator shows you'd have paid 58k onto your principal after 5 years. So 100k invested you received a 58k gain. That's roughly equivalent to investing in the stock market and getting 9% return each year. Granted a house has some risk (tenants, maintenances) but there is also the second aspect of the house's value itself. If your house goes up 50k over 5 years then you've doubled your money. But obviously if it drops 50k over 5 years then you lose your gains too. Goes both ways.

But long term houses (detached, not the shit condo market) continues to gradually go up even factoring in some oil crashes along the way. So it's relatively safe bet if you look 10 or 20 years out that you'll be up both on principal payments but also house value itself going up.

----------


## Buster

basically it's a no brainer

----------


## killramos

brb my portfolio just called, something about feces all over the master bedroom floor.

----------


## riander5

> Gotta look at it as your return on your principal investment.
> 
> Let's say you put 100k down on a 500k house /w 400k mortgage @2.99% for 5 years. Assuming you're revenue neutral to simplify the math then your gains/losses come down to A) principal payments and B) change in house value. 
> 
> A mortgage calculator shows you'd have paid 58k onto your principal after 5 years. So 100k invested you received a 58k gain. That's roughly equivalent to investing in the stock market and getting 9% return each year. Granted a house has some risk (tenants, maintenances) but there is also the second aspect of the house's value itself. If your house goes up 50k over 5 years then you've doubled your money. But obviously if it drops 50k over 5 years then you lose your gains too. Goes both ways.
> 
> But long term houses (detached, not the shit condo market) continues to gradually go up even factoring in some oil crashes along the way. So it's relatively safe bet if you look 10 or 20 years out that you'll be up both on principal payments but also house value itself going up.



Or in simpler terms, if you cashflow slightly negative, you are turning a small monthly investment into 10x that. Ask my how I know. I will invest $100k of money out of my own pocket over 25 years, to have paid off properties worth roughly $800k. Could I invest that small amount somewhere else? Sure, but I'm already doing that with other money. 

Im forced to diversify into RE because I'm an idiot and bought condos. On the bright side, ill invest 5% of my post tax income or so for a big return over time. Only issue is the headaches that come with it but for a ~ million dollar pay cheque at the end should be worth it.

Unless interest rates go full 1980's on me. Then me and the rest of Canadians with mortgages are declaring bankruptcy

----------


## 88CRX

> Only issue is the headaches that come with it but for a ~ million dollar pay cheque at the end should be worth it.



Its worth it for some people some of the time.... then you read about tenants turning furnace off in -30c weather to save money LOL.

I did it for a while (also condo ownership related) but after all the time required between tenants and dealing with a condo board I was glad to dump my rental, take my equity (and small profit) never to return again.

----------


## Buster

> Its worth it for some people some of the time.... then you read about tenants turning furnace off in -30c weather to save money LOL.
> 
> I did it for a while (also condo ownership related) but after all the time required between tenants and dealing with a condo board I was glad to dump my rental, take my equity (and small profit) never to return again.



That's not how RE investment works. It's passive income.

----------


## killramos

Sounds like RE investments are kindof like boats.

The two happiest days for a boat owner, they day you buy it and the day you finally sell it.

----------


## Buster

I'm thinking that rental properties are the Costco Gas line of investments.

It's a good gauge of how much people value their time.

----------


## ercchry

> I'm thinking that rental properties are the Costco Gas line of investments.
> 
> It's a good gauge of how much people value their time.



It’s a young man’s game for sure… but what else is a young man’s game? It’s the lowest barrier to entry out there, all it takes is a full time job and a couple bucks and you’re now leveraged like a big boi. Grind at it in your 20s, then you might just be able to get a seat at the real table. 

Not many people can just hope right into being an eligible investor without a few years under them earning big, even franchises have rather high barriers, not a whole lot out there for the “every man”

----------


## kJUMP

Ok, forget the economics, I get that. In terms of the accounting, for a simplified one unit example, is there any benefit (or what is the purpose) in a paper loss each year? When you factor in interest, maintenance, insurance and property amortization as a few examples of related expenses, all that combined is not at all offset by the annual rental revenue. On a separate note, if amortization serves to decrease the value of the property (not the land) each year, then does that in any way factor into your initial purchase price when it's time to sell, or is this just an accounting trick?

----------


## Strider

Of course you calculate your return on $100k, since 5x leverage doesn't matter and RE can't lose (all the downtown condo bag HODLers on here notwithstanding).

----------


## Buster

> It’s a young man’s game for sure… but what else is a young man’s game? It’s the lowest barrier to entry out there, all it takes is a full time job and a couple bucks and you’re now leveraged like a big boi. Grind at it in your 20s, then you might just be able to get a seat at the real table. 
> 
> Not many people can just hope right into being an eligible investor without a few years under them earning big, even franchises have rather high barriers, not a whole lot out there for the “every man”



People make two mistakes with this line of thinking:

1. They don't realize that the low barrier of entry also means demand is high. 
2. People treat it like a cheat code, rather than understanding the risks

----------


## killramos

Rosebud

F U N D

----------


## ercchry

> People make two mistakes with this line of thinking:
> 
> 1. They don't realize that the low barrier of entry also means demand is high. 
> 2. People treat it like a cheat code, rather than understanding the risks



3. Previous results is not an indicator of future performance  :ROFL!: 

I’m not advocating for slumlord status levels of RE exposure… but it’s can be used as a great accelerator of wealth at a young age, no one is extending you credit without a track record, except for mortgages

----------


## Cagare

It's by far the easiest way to become a leveraged investor at a young age. It was also a good vehicle for my immigrant family to build wealth in the 80's and 90's, although most of them have gotten away from rental properties because of the tremendous amount of personal effort involved and the types of people that so often had to deal with. You can't get away with half as much as they used to as landlords during those times now, the pendulum has swung very far in favour of the tenant in recent years.

I find it fascinating that so many people are willing to leverage to invest in rental houses but so few leverage to invest in equities and view that as "risky".

----------


## Buster

> 3. Previous results is not an indicator of future performance 
> 
> I’m not advocating for slumlord status levels of RE exposure… but it’s can be used as a great accelerator of wealth at a young age, no one is extending you credit without a track record, except for mortgages



Why is it hard for people to get Credit at a young age?

----------


## vengie

I know very few people who have made money as a RE investor in Calgary.

I know even more who have lost significant money thinking they were the next big real estate tycoon.

----------


## ercchry

> Why is it hard for people to get Credit at a young age?



You damn well know the answer haha… but it’s still better than giving them a robinhood margin account with advanced options trading enabled

----------


## suntan

> You damn well know the answer haha… but it’s still better than giving them a robinhood margin account with advanced options trading enabled



So they can't get credit, but I guess a mortgage on a second property isn't credit?

----------


## Buster

> It's by far the easiest way to become a leveraged investor at a young age. It was also a good vehicle for my immigrant family to build wealth in the 80's and 90's, although most of them have gotten away from rental properties because of the tremendous amount of personal effort involved and the types of people that so often had to deal with. You can't get away with half as much as they used to as landlords during those times now, the pendulum has swung very far in favour of the tenant in recent years.
> 
> I find it fascinating that so many people are willing to leverage to invest in rental houses but so few leverage to invest in equities and view that as "risky".



This is easy to answer. There are large institutional incentives to create a culture around home ownership and RE investment. The same reasons why RE is an unattractive investment are the same reasons that there is so much marketing pressure put towards making it an aspirational asset class. There are a lot of intermediaries that make a shit ton of money - banks, real estate agents, lawyers, inspection companies, renovation companies, property management, etc. You as the home-owner supply the risk, and the labor. Awesome!

Who makes money off of ETFs and other equities? A much smaller industrial complex, with much lower margins.

- - - Updated - - -




> You damn well know the answer haha… but it’s still better than giving them a robinhood margin account with advanced options trading enabled



Is it though?

----------


## suntan

> Or in simpler terms, if you cashflow slightly negative, you are turning a small monthly investment into 10x that. Ask my how I know. I will invest $100k of money out of my own pocket over 25 years, to have paid off properties worth roughly $800k. Could I invest that small amount somewhere else? Sure, but I'm already doing that with other money. 
> 
> Im forced to diversify into RE because I'm an idiot and bought condos. On the bright side, ill invest 5% of my post tax income or so for a big return over time. Only issue is the headaches that come with it but for a ~ million dollar pay cheque at the end should be worth it.
> 
> Unless interest rates go full 1980's on me. Then me and the rest of Canadians with mortgages are declaring bankruptcy



Let's pick something with a high MER, like MAW104.

FV = (1.082) ^ 25 = 7.17 * 100K = $717000

Let's put in 5% of your post tax income:

FV with payments! https://keisan.casio.com/exec/system/1234231998

$1.16 million dollars. That's starting with 100K and putting in $400/mnth for 25 years.

*No leveraging.* And a waaaaay better Risk Adjusted Return, which I wonder if Buster and I are the only two fucking people on the internet that understands what the hell that is.

There's my marth 
@Buster
.

Oh yeah, you have also have the advantage of tax shelters/deferral programs like TFSAs and RRSPs. Meanwhile you're going to pay cap gains on the gain on the property.

And that's why RE sucks shit.

----------


## ercchry

> So they can't get credit, but I guess a mortgage on a second property isn't credit?



No, no, no its a mortgage on a primary the second time around, cmhc insured, zero fucks given

----------


## Buster

@suntan
, you're giving me a semi.

I assume if a person is bullish on RE, and want exposure to make a directional trade/investment in RE as part of your investment thesis, you could do so with much easier and more liquid tools - like REITs.

I haven't even looked, but I also assume there are leveraged REITs or equivalent? If not, then just pull money out of your HELOC or whatever to put into a REIT.

----------


## riander5

> Let's pick something with a high MER, like MAW104.
> 
> FV = (1.082) ^ 25 = 7.17 * 100K = $717000
> 
> Let's put in 5% of your post tax income:
> 
> FV with payments! https://keisan.casio.com/exec/system/1234231998
> 
> $1.16 million dollars. That's starting with 100K and putting in $400/mnth for 25 years.
> ...



Im garbage with finance so I won't pretend I can out finance what you've done here.

My point was definitely not that real estate is the best investment.

The point was that I can put 5% of my money in here, and make close to what your calculator came out with. I also have 70% of my after tax money left to do whatever the hell I want with. To me its a low cost investment that diversifies me a bit.

My assumption is you are maxing out RRSP, TFSA, and this, probably with more investing on the side.

Also, I lived in both for a year so cap gains aren't an issue. Although the government could change that. They probably will.

- - - Updated - - -




> @suntan
> , you're giving me a semi.
> 
> I assume if a person is bullish on RE, and want exposure to make a directional trade/investment in RE as part of your investment thesis, you could do so with much easier and more liquid tools - like REITs.
> 
> I haven't even looked, but I also assume there are leveraged REITs or equivalent? If not, then just pull money out of your HELOC or whatever to put into a REIT.



REITS are definitely an option. Probably would have been better to do if I wasnt stuck with these things now, but alas I am.

I think running my numbers, this isnt an absolute garbage investment. Yes there are headaches with tenants etc. but to say its a bad investment to put 5% after tax in for the returns i'll get is a bit silly

----------


## suntan

> Im garbage with finance so I won't pretend I can out finance what you've done here.



Jesus, there's your first problem, which in actual fact is a hell of a hurdle.

And no, you didn't "make close", your time is worth something, the fact that you keep thinking that your time is worthless is why you keep fisting yourself.

----------


## Buster

> Im garbage with finance so I won't pretend I can out finance what you've done here.
> 
> My point was definitely not that real estate is the best investment.
> 
> The point was that I can put 5% of my money in here, and make close to what your calculator came out with. I also have 70% of my after tax money left to do whatever the hell I want with. To me its a low cost investment that diversifies me a bit.
> 
> My assumption is you are maxing out RRSP, TFSA, and this, probably with more investing on the side.
> 
> Also, I lived in both for a year so cap gains aren't an issue. Although the government could change that. They probably will.
> ...



For the record, I think we should stop calling rental properties "investments". Let's call them second jobs it's more accurate. Or if you want to whitewash it while also sounding like a douchebag youtuber...you can call it a "side hustle". Which is just another way of saying my primary goals and plans didn't work out.

----------


## ercchry

Both of you are already assuming the wealth exists; yes, once you have money it’s easy to find somewhere better to park it, but first you have to get there, some parents blow your inheritance on free coors at country clubs and can’t just hand you six figures in your 20s

----------


## suntan

> Both of you are already assuming the wealth exists; yes, once you have money it’s easy to find somewhere better to park it, but first you have to get there, some parents blow your inheritance on free coors at country clubs and can’t just hand you six figures in your 20s



Well I don't know how you made your money, but my parents gave me jack shit, so I saved up and didn't think going to Mexico and Asia every year in my 20s was a thing, so here I am with more actual savings than you guys that leverage.

----------


## kJUMP

... And no one is helping me with my accounting question (post #1670)  :Frown:

----------


## Cagare

> This is easy to answer. There are large institutional incentives to create a culture around home ownership and RE investment. The same reasons why RE is an unattractive investment are the same reasons that there is so much marketing pressure put towards making it an aspirational asset class. There are a lot of intermediaries that make a shit ton of money - banks, real estate agents, lawyers, inspection companies, renovation companies, property management, etc. You as the home-owner supply the risk, and the labor. Awesome!
> 
> Who makes money off of ETFs and other equities? A much smaller industrial complex, with much lower margins.



Well, as we've discussed in other threads. Too much of our GDP is tied up in real estate, which makes it desired to keep running as you've outlined. Many groups with a lot of lobbying money.

I mean, I didn't get into CHMC and how they have effectively put almost all of the risk for mortgages on the taxpayer. Making it easier for lenders to take the risks on these young folks.

----------


## killramos

> Both of you are already assuming the wealth exists; yes, once you have money it’s easy to find somewhere better to park it, but first you have to get there, some parents blow your inheritance on free coors at country clubs and can’t just hand you six figures in your 20s



You are better off just working more / focusing on your real job than picking up a rental side hustle that eats up way more time than anyone wants to admit. 

Change my mind.

----------


## Buster

> Both of you are already assuming the wealth exists; yes, once you have money it’s easy to find somewhere better to park it, but first you have to get there, some parents blow your inheritance on free coors at country clubs and can’t just hand you six figures in your 20s



I have no problem with people using risk. What we're identifying here is people taking risk but not understanding it properly.

- - - Updated - - -




> Well, as we've discussed in other threads. Too much of our GDP is tied up in real estate, which makes it desired to keep running as you've outlined. Many groups with a lot of lobbying money.
> 
> I mean, I didn't get into CHMC and how they have effectively put almost all of the risk for mortgages on the taxpayer. Making it easier for lenders to take the risks on these young folks.



Correct. But it's the taxpayer that is also creating the risk with the mortgages in the first place. This is the economic shell game that our moronic policy makers and Central bankers are playing.

----------


## suntan

> I have no problem with people using risk. What we're identifying here is people taking risk but not understanding it properly.



Imagine leveraging 500% and thinking "I'm sMaRt"

----------


## skandalouz_08

> Im garbage with finance so I won't pretend I can out finance what you've done here.
> 
> My point was definitely not that real estate is the best investment.
> 
> The point was that I can put 5% of my money in here, and make close to what your calculator came out with. I also have 70% of my after tax money left to do whatever the hell I want with. To me its a low cost investment that diversifies me a bit.
> 
> My assumption is you are maxing out RRSP, TFSA, and this, probably with more investing on the side.
> 
> *Also, I lived in both for a year so cap gains aren't an issue. Although the government could change that. They probably will.*
> ...




Not sure if you realize that the moment you move out of the property it's no longer your principal residence and that value is used as your base when you eventually sell the property down the road. Ex. Property is worth $300K when you move out and you sell down the road for $600K you're on the hook for cap gains tax on the $150K gain you had, assuming the 50% cap gains tax never changes...

----------


## suntan

> You are better off just working more / focusing on your real job than picking up a rental side hustle that eats up way more time than anyone wants to admit. 
> 
> Change my mind.



People are literally just better off getting another degree and finding a better job.

Or landing a sugar momma.

----------


## ercchry

> Imagine leveraging 500% and thinking "I'm sMaRt"



 :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

> 



You're turning into more of a ditz every time you post.

----------


## Buster

I found a picture of the retail RE "investor" and the RE industrial complex.

----------


## ercchry

> You're turning into more of a ditz every time you post.



Am I though? I’ve been pretty solid on this for over a decade… only difference now is I benefit from the increase in participants directly

----------


## Buster

I'd never knock another man's hustle, but there are quite a few members of this board that make their living from the "returns" on the real estate market. Which kinda proves my point.

----------


## suntan

> Am I though? I’ve been pretty solid on this for over a decade… only difference now is I benefit from the increase in participants directly



You have an advantage. You're in the industry.

I mean jesus riander5 doesn't even know how to calculate future value - something both my kids know how to do.

And I don't know why you're showing a picture of Hwang. He fucked up huge the first time, but being a hedge fund manager, that's okay.

Did anybody at Cenovus lose their jobs over the almost $1 billion loss on their hedges?

----------


## ercchry

> I'd never knock another man's hustle, but there are quite a few members of this board that make their living from the "returns" on the real estate market. Which kinda proves my point.



The only point I’m making is the whole idea of a capitalist society is that everyone should have the ability to make their own way, but “we need to limit access to certain products cause people are stupid” ends up restricting access to those that already have the capital and power, residential RE is one of these few things remaining that lets anyone that has proven to be responsible enough to hold down a job and save some money to enter. Simply returning for a higher education isn’t always an option, the opportunity cost of being in school alone (not including the ever increasing costs associated with school) is a massive barrier to entry.

Posting old Billy up there is just to show that this closed club isn’t closed due to intelligence, it’s restricted based on existing wealth. Let Darwin run free

So if someone is willing to put in the work, find the right market at the right time, have at it

----------


## suntan

I don't think anybody is saying let's restrict anything.

Just that there's a lot of incorrect analysis when it comes to leveraged products and their rate of return.

One of the mods at CP still hates me because I showed him how massively leveraged his non-realized return was on his rentals.

----------


## killramos

I love how off the rails this has gone

----------


## riander5

> Not sure if you realize that the moment you move out of the property it's no longer your principal residence and that value is used as your base when you eventually sell the property down the road. Ex. Property is worth $300K when you move out and you sell down the road for $600K you're on the hook for cap gains tax on the $150K gain you had, assuming the 50% cap gains tax never changes...



I understand that. My main point is on the 800k the properties were originally worth, I will put in 100k and get 700k out, with no capital gains. That's pretty damn close to Suntans 1.1 in his mutual fund example after capital gains hits.

----------


## Buster

> The only point I’m making is the whole idea of a capitalist society is that everyone should have the ability to make their own way, but “we need to limit access to certain products cause people are stupid” ends up restricting access to those that already have the capital and power, residential RE is one of these few things remaining that lets anyone that has proven to be responsible enough to hold down a job and save some money to enter. Simply returning for a higher education isn’t always an option, the opportunity cost of being in school alone (not including the ever increasing costs associated with school) is a massive barrier to entry.
> 
> Posting old Billy up there is just to show that this closed club isn’t closed due to intelligence, it’s restricted based on existing wealth. Let Darwin run free
> 
> So if someone is willing to put in the work, find the right market at the right time, have at it



I don't think things should be restricted at all. 

Three things need to change:

- the gov't needs to stop subsidizing default insurance and get out of that game entirely. The price to insure mortgages should float on the private markets if the lender chooses to not keep that risk on their books.
- related to that: risk in lending in the RE market should be decided by the financial markets, lenders, and borrowers.
- the gov't needs to be far less intervention-ary on the pricing of capital (ie interest rates)

Basically, return RE to free markets and capitalism. Pricing will sort itself out.

----------


## riander5

> Jesus, there's your first problem, which in actual fact is a hell of a hurdle.
> 
> And no, you didn't "make close", your time is worth something, the fact that you keep thinking that your time is worthless is why you keep fisting yourself.



They are condos, not 50 year old heritage homes falling apart. I literally put no more than 20 hours in a year between the two. I'd love to see an hour by hour breakdown of your day that you couldn't squeeze that in.

- - - Updated - - -




> For the record, I think we should stop calling rental properties "investments". Let's call them second jobs it's more accurate. Or if you want to whitewash it while also sounding like a douchebag youtuber...you can call it a "side hustle". Which is just another way of saying my primary goals and plans didn't work out.



I wouldn't say my original plan didn't work out, just unlucky to live in a market in Canada that condo's didn't see much appreciation. It is what it is, they are back to where I bought them at which isn't that bad. 

And if 20 hours a year qualifies as a second job, I guess I have a few of those.

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## ercchry

Yeah but now we’re just in the time old “don’t hate the player, hate the game” situation… it is what it is, take advantage and get ahead  :dunno:

----------


## riander5

> Well I don't know how you made your money, but my parents gave me jack shit, *so I saved up and didn't think going to Mexico and Asia every year in my 20s was a thing*, so here I am with more actual savings than you guys that leverage.



Sick life

----------


## suntan

> I understand that. My main point is on the 800k the properties were originally worth, I will put in 100k and get 700k out, with no capital gains. That's pretty damn close to Suntans 1.1 in his mutual fund example after capital gains hits.



What's a risk-adjusted return again?

Fuck me, 50% in bonds and I still beat you.

20 hours a year? Well, I spend 0 hours a year on futzing around with my investment portfolio, so there's that.

- - - Updated - - -




> Sick life



Yeah sorry I'm a first gen immigrant with a funny name.

Let me tell you about my business that's worth a few million dollars. That's been my primary focus.

----------


## Buster

gettin' spicey!

----------


## 90_Shelby

I love how people care so much about how other people spend their own money. You dont agree with it therefore that person is an idiot, real classy Beyond!

Should slide most of 
@Buster
 comments into the thinly veiled brag thread.

Real estate investments? Thats unsophisticated you pleb! If you dont manage your own hedge fund, your investment portfolio is trash, just like the trailer park you belong in!

Why dont these geniuses layout their investment strategy and portfolio? Ill take notes myself, show us the way Beyond Ballers!!! Hang it all out for everyone to learn from, instead of constantly criticizing everyone else. I for one would love the opportunity to learn from others successes.

----------


## riander5

> What's a risk-adjusted return again?
> 
> Fuck me, 50% in bonds and I still beat you.
> 
> 20 hours a year? Well, I spend 0 hours a year on futzing around with my investment portfolio, so there's that.



Canadian real estate. HUGE risk.

----------


## Buster

> I love how people care so much about how other people spend their own money. You don’t agree with it therefore that person is an idiot, real classy Beyond!
> 
> Should slide most of 
> @Buster
>  comments into the thinly veiled brag thread.
> 
> Real estate investments? That’s unsophisticated you pleb! If you don’t manage your own hedge fund, your investment portfolio is trash, just like the trailer park you belong in!
> 
> Why don’t these geniuses layout their investment strategy and portfolio? I’ll take notes myself, show us the way Beyond Ballers!!! Hang it all out for everyone to learn from, instead of constantly criticizing everyone else. I for one would love the opportunity to learn from others successes.



first time on the internet?

----------


## riander5

> What's a risk-adjusted return again?
> 
> Fuck me, 50% in bonds and I still beat you.
> 
> 20 hours a year? Well, I spend 0 hours a year on futzing around with my investment portfolio, so there's that.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



Bragging about multi million dollar business online to strangers. You've reached peak internet, well done.

----------


## andyg16

Awesome thread haha, incase anyone is wondering about the current state of the RE market I saw a house pop up for sale this week in Taralake (heart of the NE)....for $2.2 mill

----------


## Buster

What's the NE?

----------


## 89coupe

> What's the NE?



Similar to the SE

----------


## killramos

SHOTS FIRED

lol

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Awesome thread haha, incase anyone is wondering about the current state of the RE market I saw a house pop up for sale this week in Taralake (heart of the NE)....for $2.2 mill



Saw that too, never in a million years would i think id see that price there 
https://calgaryhomes.ca/listing/a119...berta-t3j-0j1/

----------


## Buster

> Similar to the SE



NE has better food, I'm pretty sure.

----------


## ercchry

> NE has better food, I'm pretty sure.



Not as good as west springs

----------


## bjstare

> Saw that too, never in a million years would i think id see that price there 
> https://calgaryhomes.ca/listing/a119...berta-t3j-0j1/



Ah yes, land of the unidriveway.

----------


## killramos

Is it still a unidriveway if you paint it red?

----------


## ercchry

> Is it still a unidriveway if you paint it red?



“Hard-scaping”  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I love how off the rails this has gone



Fuck I was in meetings for a few hours and this got awesome.

----------


## kJUMP

> Fuck I was in meetings for a few hours and this got awesome.



All I wanted was someone to help me understand my landlord accounting question.

----------


## killramos

> All I wanted was someone to help me understand my landlord accounting question.



Something something don’t be poor

----------


## TomcoPDR

> You damn well know the answer haha… but it’s still better than giving them a robinhood margin account with advanced options trading enabled



Or enroll them early as junior club members and start their networking journey

----------


## killramos

> Or enroll them early as junior club members and start their networking greaseball journey



ftfy

----------


## TomcoPDR

> It's by far the easiest way to become a leveraged investor at a young age. It was also a good vehicle for my immigrant family to build wealth in the 80's and 90's, although most of them have gotten away from rental properties because of the tremendous amount of personal effort involved and the types of people that so often had to deal with. You can't get away with half as much as they used to as landlords during those times now, the pendulum has swung very far in favour of the tenant in recent years.
> 
> I find it fascinating that so many people are willing to leverage to invest in rental houses but so few leverage to invest in equities and view that as "risky".




A fellow member could use your expertise advice. https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/415...ease-Agreement

- - - Updated - - -




> ftfy



Sell me this pen

----------


## ExtraSlow

> All I wanted was someone to help me understand my landlord accounting question.






> Have people not heard of dividend investing? Index ETF's? Liquid and low cost seems like a better proposition.



I still think this was legit advice. I had to search my own post history to find it, and turns out I've posted in this thread 174 times before this. Fucking hell, I thought I mostly ignored this stupidity. I vow to become a better person. Probably next week.

----------


## 89coupe

> I still think this was legit advice. I had to search my own post history to find it, and turns out I've posted in this thread 174 times before this. Fucking hell, I thought I mostly ignored this stupidity. I vow to become a better person. Probably next week.




Your employer must be so proud of your productive time on their dime.

Star employee.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> your employer must be so proud of your productive time on their dime.
> 
> Star employee.



qft.

----------


## ExtraSlow

For reference, the other Brad insulted my work ethic more effectively.

----------


## arcticcat522

> ... And no one is helping me with my accounting question (post #1670)



I may not understand it fully, but if you show a loss on paper, the principal that has been paid off by the tenant isn't taxed (bigger income tax return) Goal of any business is to not make money on paper. That's probably not an answer to the question, but how I interpreted it....

----------


## killramos

The thing with losses on paper. Is they tend to represent losses in real life too lol

----------


## arcticcat522

> The thing with losses on paper. Is they tend to represent losses in real life too lol



You need a better accountant....

ĢOD.....I need a physical keyboard back on my phone

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Is articrat having a strook?

----------


## ercchry

> All I wanted was someone to help me understand my landlord accounting question.



He is claiming CCA.. and yea it can bite you in the ass at time of sale:




> Selling the property may result in a “recapture” of your CCA. You would add this recaptured amount to your taxable income when preparing your tax return. Recapture may happen if upon selling the property the proceeds from the sale exceed the remaining undepreciated capital cost. Your undepreciated capital cost is the capital cost of all your depreciable property in the class subtracted from the allowance you claimed in prior years. Alternatively, you might be allowed to take a “terminal loss” deduction from your income. Terminal loss is when you don’t have any depreciable property in the class at the end of the year, but you have an outstanding CCA amount that you have not claimed. “Upon sale, any profit you earned on the rental property over and above your initial cost will be treated as a capital gain. Capital gains are taxed at 50 percent of the gain, whereas recapture is 100 percent taxable,”

----------


## arcticcat522

Can you HELOC your rental property and put all the equity into MAW104 to double win?? All the interest would be tax deductible? That's legal isn't it?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> For reference, the other Brad insulted my work ethic more effectively.



Is this fuckin real? I haven't been here long enough to tell, but it has always just seemed like an overplayed, inside joke to me. "HaHa Aspen, _one_ expensive car and soda! It's all good, Bud! We love ya!"

But have we actually been constantly and clearly telling a sad man to go away and then he doesn't and then we repeat? 

Please clarify.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Is this fuckin real? I haven't been here long enough to tell, but it has always just seemed like an overplayed, inside joke to me. "HaHa Aspen, _one_ expensive car and soda! It's all good, Bud! We love ya!"
> 
> But have we actually been constantly and clearly telling a sad man to go away and then he doesn't and then we repeat? 
> 
> Please clarify.



Ha Guys, you also forgot to HELOC that shit bro

----------


## vengie

> Is this fuckin real? I haven't been here long enough to tell, but it has always just seemed like an overplayed, inside joke to me. "HaHa Aspen, _one_ expensive car and soda! It's all good, Bud! We love ya!"
> 
> But have we actually been constantly and clearly telling a sad man to go away and then he doesn't and then we repeat? 
> 
> Please clarify.



Don't forget the $93 lunches for two "are you guys students or something?"

Either way it will all come out in the (car)wash.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is this fuckin real? I haven't been here long enough to tell, but it has always just seemed like an overplayed, inside joke to me. "HaHa Aspen, _one_ expensive car and soda! It's all good, Bud! We love ya!"
> 
> But have we actually been constantly and clearly telling a sad man to go away and then he doesn't and then we repeat? 
> 
> Please clarify.



No I think that first one. Yikes I hope that first one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

All forms of comedy, but especially brotherly jibes, must have at least a strain of truth to them, or they are worse then mean, they are boring.

----------


## Buster

> must have at least a strain of truth to them.



as we have seen with 89coupe, that strain can be very big

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Your employer must be so proud of your productive time on their dime.
> 
> Star employee.



 :ROFL!:  This shits getting real spicy in here indeed.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> No I think that first one. Yikes I hope that first one.



Well, when you have over a dozen people shitting on your profession, parenting choices, and lifestyle, it's bound to take a turn at some point.

----------


## andyg16

> NE has better food, I'm pretty sure.



Quoted for Buster just mentioning the NE  :Clap:

----------


## schurchill39

Can't we all just get along?

----------


## Buster

> Can't we all just get along?



dude, I live in the dirty SE.

It's like the white people version of the NE

----------


## JfuckinC

> Well, when you have over a dozen people shitting on your profession, parenting choices, and lifestyle, it's bound to take a turn at some point.



I think this is called bullying when you're in school  :dunno:

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I think this is called bullying when you're in school



Yup, its pretty sad when its adult men vs school aged children.

----------


## Xtrema

> I think this is called bullying when you're in school



Bullying must be accompanied by bruises and cuts back in my days. Now everything is bullying.

----------


## killramos

What a bunch of crème puffs around here

----------


## Buster

> What a bunch of crème puffs around here



nice accent there nancy

----------


## JfuckinC

I'm a big old softy, can't help it, gets worse with age lol.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> What a bunch of crème puffs around here



https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/03f958c...2-852fa41236af

This is all I ever think of when someone uses the term cream puff, lol

----------


## TomcoPDR

Beyond RE gurus

How does this builder even get occupancy? And able to complete the sale of their builds. 

https://calgaryherald.com/business/d...ode-violations

----------


## killramos

1 He lies

2 People are cheap

----------


## TomcoPDR

> 1 He lies
> 
> 2 People are cheap



These are $900,000 infills though…. Ok, just realized I’m among the Beyond poorman crew.

----------


## killramos

Wealthy people can still be cheap.

If market value is 1-1.1 for such a unit and he’s selling them for 850-900 people will ignore a lot of warning signs.

Just as an example.

----------


## ercchry

Something, something fiduciary duty… something, something

----------


## killramos

> Something, something fiduciary duty… something, something



Something something giant loan secured against said house of cards with no due diligence something something.

There has to be some kind of glass house comment in there.

----------


## mr2mike

> Saw that too, never in a million years would i think id see that price there 
> https://calgaryhomes.ca/listing/a119...berta-t3j-0j1/

----------


## ExtraSlow

A duplex where they forgot the dividing wall, super.

----------


## riander5

> Something, something fiduciary duty something, something



I thought we had to not be poor! God damn it all!

----------


## mr2mike

> A duplex where they forgot the dividing wall, super.



Aspen loves wife swapping.
Ashley Madison leak taught me that.

----------


## ercchry

> Something something giant loan secured against said house of cards with no due diligence something something.
> 
> There has to be some kind of glass house comment in there.



Intermediary, no fiduciary duty  :dunno:

----------


## Rocket1k78

> 



 :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

> Beyond RE gurus
> 
> How does this builder even get occupancy? And able to complete the sale of their builds. 
> 
> https://calgaryherald.com/business/d...ode-violations



A crazy fact of construction companies is that they'll slap new homes up and fold/declare bankruptcy of the business a few years later, only to open up a new one under a different name to try escape record and warranty work. For some this is their bread and butter of operating.

Anyone building a new home should do a corporate search of the building company and see how long they've existed for. Or look how many of the same owner names pop up.

So much shady shit happens in real estate construction and not just the builder, various companies along the way from trades to install of big items like granite, I don't think I could bring myself to rely on a new build unless it was some baller operator like Trickle Creek or our friends company who I'd trust.

----------


## 89coupe

> A crazy fact of construction companies is that they'll slap new homes up and fold/declare bankruptcy of the business a few years later, only to open up a new one under a different name to try escape record and warranty work. For some this is their bread and butter of operating.
> 
> Anyone building a new home should do a corporate search of the building company and see how long they've existed for. Or look how many of the same owner names pop up.
> 
> So much shady shit happens in real estate construction and not just the builder, various companies along the way from trades to install of big items like granite, I don't think I could bring myself to rely on a new build unless it was some baller operator like Trickle Creek or our friends company who I'd trust.



Trickle Creek is definitely not baller haha.

But yes, do your due diligence.

I’m shocked this happened considering the city should be monitoring all stages of builds. 

The city should have much more strict guidelines for any construction.

----------


## msommers

> Trickle Creek is definitely not baller haha.
> 
> But yes, do your due diligence.
> 
> I’m shocked this happened considering the city should be monitoring all stages of builds. 
> 
> The city should have much more strict guidelines for any construction.



What builders do you trust?

----------


## Buster

> What builders do you trust?



you have to sign a buyer's agreement first.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> What builders do you trust?



Find out at the 19th hole

----------


## Disoblige

A little birdie told me downtown condos is "hot"?

Or is that realtor a dumbass?

----------


## 89coupe

> What builders do you trust?



I don’t trust any of them haha.

But when I think luxury builder, Rockwood is the first name that comes to mind.

----------


## bjstare

> I don’t trust any of them haha.
> 
> But when I think luxury builder, Rockwood is the first name that comes to mind.



Rockwood is entry level baller for home builders. Any company that builds spec homes isn’t that special.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

My friend used to have a home built by California Custom Homes and it was a beautiful house that seemed well built and he had no issues with.

When I checked their name just now I see them building in Walden so that makes me a little the confuse.

His was in Evergreen Estates.

----------


## you&me

> Rockwood is entry level baller for home builders. Any company that builds spec homes isnÂ’t that special.



Isn't any builder only as good as their client / budget? (well, not _any_, but you know what I mean) Specs can only be ratcheted up so high and as long as those build specs are executed correctly (mostly by subs anyways, right?), there isn't a lot of room for variance between high end builders? For instance, is it wrong to assume Trickle Creek would build you a pretty baller house if they were given the right specs and budget?

I have friends that have custom built with Rockwood and the homes seem pretty baller... Same with Veranda, Maillot, etc... 

IIRC, you've mentioned your family's in the custom home biz and (again IIRC) and you've mentioned build costs of >1200/sf to be "truly baller"... I mean, that puts a modestly sized, 5k sf "baller house" at $6mm, without the dirt. What are you getting for that extra 800 bucks a foot (or so) above and beyond the typical spec-built Rockwood / Veranda / Maillot, etc? Or does is simply come down to finishes? Honed mammoth tusk mantles and virgin worm foreskin wallpaper?

----------


## bjstare

> Isn't any builder only as good as their client / budget? (well, not _any_, but you know what I mean) Specs can only be ratcheted up so high and as long as those build specs are executed correctly (mostly by subs anyways, right?), there isn't a lot of room for variance between high end builders? For instance, is it wrong to assume Trickle Creek would build you a pretty baller house if they were given the right specs and budget?
> 
> I have friends that have custom built with Rockwood and the homes seem pretty baller... Same with Veranda, Maillot, etc... 
> 
> IIRC, you've mentioned your family's in the custom home biz and (again IIRC) and you've mentioned build costs of >1200/sf to be "truly baller"... I mean, that puts a modestly sized, 5k sf "baller house" at $6mm, without the dirt. What are you getting for that extra 800 bucks a foot (or so) above and beyond the typical spec-built Rockwood / Veranda / Maillot, etc? Or does is simply come down to finishes? Honed mammoth tusk mantles and virgin worm foreskin wallpaper?



In some cases it’s mammoth tusk finishes, but lots of it comes down to the stuff you can’t see. Rockwood makes a perfectly good home, and would probably even include mammoth tusk finishes of the buyer wants, but they still build to a budget and the savings have to come from somewhere. There’s a small few companies that don’t really build to a budget; they don’t sub out as much work, and employ a lot of their own trades (my fams company is one). The end product appears very similar to what you get from Rockwood, but might cost 50-100% more money… but it’s a 100 year home. The average person wouldn’t be able to tell the difference between the two houses. The market for this was small to begin with, and is shrinking. They obviously serve a pretty small niche, and rockwood does huge volume in comparison.

----------


## 89coupe

> In some cases it’s mammoth tusk finishes, but lots of it comes down to the stuff you can’t see. Rockwood makes a perfectly good home, and would probably even include mammoth tusk finishes of the buyer wants, but they still build to a budget and the savings have to come from somewhere. There’s a small few companies that don’t really build to a budget; they don’t sub out as much work, and employ a lot of their own trades (my fams company is one). The end product appears very similar to what you get from Rockwood, but might cost 50-100% more money… but it’s a 100 year home. The average person wouldn’t be able to tell the difference between the two houses. The market for this was small to begin with, and is shrinking. They obviously serve a pretty small niche, and rockwood does huge volume in comparison.



What is the name of your families business?

I have a small niche of clients that I could possibly send their way.

----------


## Buster

> What is the name of your families business?
> 
> I have a small niche of clients that I could possibly send their way.



 
@cjblair
's family business is doing my house right now. They are as advertised.

----------


## pheoxs

Honest door seems quite confused by my place.

----------


## you&me

> In some cases itÂ’s mammoth tusk finishes, but lots of it comes down to the stuff you canÂ’t see. Rockwood makes a perfectly good home, and would probably even include mammoth tusk finishes of the buyer wants, but they still build to a budget and the savings have to come from somewhere. ThereÂ’s a small few companies that donÂ’t really build to a budget; they donÂ’t sub out as much work, and employ a lot of their own trades (my fams company is one). The end product appears very similar to what you get from Rockwood, but might cost 50-100% more moneyÂ… but itÂ’s a 100 year home. The average person wouldnÂ’t be able to tell the difference between the two houses. The market for this was small to begin with, and is shrinking. They obviously serve a pretty small niche, and rockwood does huge volume in comparison.



You have me curious - what sort of stuff I can't see are we talking about? Is it something like framing interior walls with 2x6s @ 8", or some other seemingly "overbuilt" spec? Or something like commercial-grade windows and HVAC? Presumably things like that could be spec'd and built by anyone, say Rockwood, if the client wanted it, right? Is it just that someone like Rockwood stays in their lane and their clients generally don't push for this extra-mile stuff? Or is it something else? 

Or does it just come down to something more intangible, like the difference between an S-Class and a Ghost... Both powerful, well built, with interiors covered in oodles of great wood and leather, but yet the Ghost feels (and is!) more expensive, more special. 

A custom build is on our horizon, so I'm genuinely curious... At this point I felt the architect would be the key to building a great home and finding a builder capable of executing their spec would be secondary... Like anyone (at a certain level) can follow directions / find the right subs... Obviously that needs some reconsideration.

----------


## bjstare

> You have me curious - what sort of stuff I can't see are we talking about? Is it something like framing interior walls with 2x6s @ 8", or some other seemingly "overbuilt" spec? Or something like commercial-grade windows and HVAC? Presumably things like that could be spec'd and built by anyone, say Rockwood, if the client wanted it, right? Is it just that someone like Rockwood stays in their lane and their clients generally don't push for this extra-mile stuff? Or is it something else? 
> 
> Or does it just come down to something more intangible, like the difference between an S-Class and a Ghost... Both powerful, well built, with interiors covered in oodles of great wood and leather, but yet the Ghost feels (and is!) more expensive, more special. 
> 
> A custom build is on our horizon, so I'm genuinely curious... At this point I felt the architect would be the key to building a great home and finding a builder capable of executing their spec would be secondary... Like anyone (at a certain level) can follow directions / find the right subs... Obviously that needs some reconsideration.



A bit of everything. Lots of it has to do with the way it’s built (your example of framing is probably oversimplified, but on the mark nonetheless). I can also think of examples like the commercial windows/hvac as well. They also have relationships with exceptional architects and designers.

Almost everything is different in comparison to a Rockwood or the like; some differences major, some minor, some indiscernible but important. Also, the business-client partnership is a big one (@buster has said good things about that in the past) …. and the culmination of all of the above is the true value add/differentiator. It’s not one specific thing. It definitely comes at a cost, but the price is worth it to their customers.

----------


## tha_bandit

market still hot, can confirm

----------


## suntan

If it's made it to the CBC it's over.

----------


## Disoblige

now let's hope these retirees want to live in downtown condos. wooooooo

----------


## flipstah

> now let's hope these retirees want to live in downtown condos. wooooooo



Dare to dream

----------


## msommers

> now let's hope these retirees want to live in downtown condos. wooooooo



It's still going to be painful no matter how you slice it.

----------


## vengie

The Liberal master plan to drive their member base to Alberta is in full swing.

Step 1 - Tank AB economy, lowering house prices and generating a reliance on EI
Step 2 - Inflate prices on homes significantly in Ontario
Step 3 - Ontarians desperate for houses begin moving west, thus muddying the voter pool

/ tinfoil

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The Liberal master plan to drive their member base to Alberta is in full swing.
> 
> Step 1 - Tank AB economy, lowering house prices and generating a reliance on EI
> Step 2 - Inflate prices on homes significantly in Ontario
> Step 3 - Ontarians desperate for houses begin moving west, thus muddying the voter pool
> 
> / tinfoil

----------


## Buster

> The Liberal master plan to drive their member base to Alberta is in full swing.
> 
> Step 1 - Tank AB economy, lowering house prices and generating a reliance on EI
> Step 2 - Inflate prices on homes significantly in Ontario
> Step 3 - Ontarians desperate for houses begin moving west, thus muddying the voter pool
> 
> / tinfoil



I don't think you're too far off. The Liberals clearly do not want a western power base as it is anathema to their colonial structure. Their priority is to keep as much economic and political power in Ontario as possible. Damaging Alberta's economy, even though it reduces the prosperity of Canada, is fine...it keeps them in power. They would rather have ontario be powerful and win elections in a poorer country.

----------


## suntan

The Liberal Party has never cared about Western Canada, not even BC.

----------


## zechs

> Well, I spend 0 hours a year on futzing around with my investment portfolio
> 
> .



All of your knowledge aside, fuck the fuck off you do.

Because if you make such "mad gainz" in the market, you'd be running a hedge fund you putz and we'd all be watching movies and shit about you.

You probably spend an extraordinary amount of time dealing with your investments, you just aren't factoring in that time because it also works towards something else.

Edit-
Holy fuck I missed a couple days of Beyond apparently. Leaving comment for posterity  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

Yeah, well, double dumb ass on you!

----------


## Xtrema

> The Liberal master plan to drive their member base to Alberta is in full swing.
> 
> Step 1 - Tank AB economy, lowering house prices and generating a reliance on EI
> Step 2 - Inflate prices on homes significantly in Ontario
> Step 3 - Ontarians desperate for houses begin moving west, thus muddying the voter pool
> 
> / tinfoil



Much easier just drop 200k Ukrainians in Edmonton and area and get brownie points for "helping".

NVM: forgot PR can't vote.

----------


## killramos

Yea somehow I don’t think you will find a lot of ukranians voting for the corrupt left wing Liberals for some reason.

----------


## riander5

https://www.jordanlotoski.com/idx/A1...a-link-nw.html

Holy fuck, this market is absolutely crazy. Middle of nowhere in the NE of the NW, non existent backyard that i'd feel bad making a dog shit in, next to a real nice alley, some beautiful old brown wood throughout. I honestly wouldn't pay $600,000 for it, but I imagine thats what it was worth 2 years ago.

I may never own a house if a correction doesn't come. Ill just sit in a rental stewing about how fucked the market is and refuse to get in till im old and gray. 

PS this wasnt to knock Jordan or his selling of this house in particular

----------


## bjstare

> https://www.jordanlotoski.com/idx/A1...a-link-nw.html
> 
> Holy fuck, this market is absolutely crazy. Middle of nowhere in the NE of the NW, non existent backyard that i'd feel bad making a dog shit in, next to a real nice alley, some beautiful old brown wood throughout. I honestly wouldn't pay $600,000 for it, but I imagine thats what it was worth 2 years ago.
> 
> I may never own a house if a correction doesn't come. Ill just sit in a rental stewing about how fucked the market is and refuse to get in till im old and gray. 
> 
> PS this wasnt to knock Jordan or his selling of this house in particular



Haha basically my exact thoughts when I saw that post. Nothing to do with Jordan, just a commentary on the crazy market.

----------


## suntan

At this rate I'll need to buy two houses for my kids.

----------


## riander5

> At this rate I'll need to buy two houses for my kids.



Buy them something in the metaverse maybe they can live there and save some cash

- - - Updated - - -




> Haha basically my exact thoughts when I saw that post. Nothing to do with Jordan, just a commentary on the crazy market.



Just had a buddy list his place in Aspen, listed for 640, what he figured was 40k over the value, and it sold for 720 two days later. Starter home on a main artery road in Aspen aka kids cannot play out front

----------


## Xtrema

> https://www.jordanlotoski.com/idx/A1...a-link-nw.html
> 
> Holy fuck, this market is absolutely crazy. Middle of nowhere in the NE of the NW, non existent backyard that i'd feel bad making a dog shit in, next to a real nice alley, some beautiful old brown wood throughout. I honestly wouldn't pay $600,000 for it, but I imagine thats what it was worth 2 years ago.
> 
> I may never own a house if a correction doesn't come. Ill just sit in a rental stewing about how fucked the market is and refuse to get in till im old and gray. 
> 
> PS this wasnt to knock Jordan or his selling of this house in particular



Actually, with basement built out and nice fixings and huge deck, I bet this will go above asking. The only knock against this house is it being next to a backlane so he got a few more neighbors directly next to him.

This house won't fetch a dime over $600k last year.

Have family living in that hood. House bought in 2013 for $530K, neighbor 2 houses down with roughly same size and amenities just sold for $750K (basement wasn't built).

And I'm willing to bet a correction won't come, at least not for Calgary and area. But price shouldn't grow much unless building material inflation is out of control.

----------


## killramos

TIL some people consider a pretty big back yard to be non existent.

----------


## riander5

The pictures of the basement too lol .. I mean I know staging doesn't make it a better house but holy fuck could the owner make the basement look more like a dungeon  :ROFL!: 

'Picture yourself in the basement on this pink couch with matching $15 ikea side tables, and a beautiful odd shaped glass table from the local leons, it could all be yours for $3500 dollars a month for 25 years!'

----------


## bjstare

> TIL some people consider a pretty big back yard to be non existent.



It's like 30x30 feet of grass.. perhaps "non existent" was hyperbole, but it's definitely not pretty big. Not by a wide margin.




> it could all be yours for $3500 dollars a month for 25 years!'



Is that what mortgages cost these days?

----------


## riander5

> TIL some people consider a pretty big back yard to be non existent.



Im just bitter mostly, but that backyards a piece of shit regardless of my sour demeanor. 

We aren't bringing the sprinkler out today kids... go sit in the drainage from the other yards to cool off !

----------


## Xtrema

> 'Picture yourself in the basement on this pink couch with matching $15 ikea side tables, and a beautiful odd shaped glass table from the local leons, it could all be yours for $3500 dollars a month for 25 years!'



Well, it's 0 effort to move a house right now. Why spend more on staging when you don't have to?

Average selling day in 2021 is 32 days and right now it's 20. With most reasonably priced home gone within 48hrs.

----------


## riander5

> Well, it's 0 effort to move a house right now. Why spend more on staging when you don't have to?
> 
> Average selling day in 2021 is 32 days and right now it's 20. With most reasonably priced home gone within 48hrs.



You're 100% right.

Well enough being mad on the internet for one day. I quite obviously need a snickers

----------


## suntan

> The pictures of the basement too lol .. I mean I know staging doesn't make it a better house but holy fuck could the owner make the basement look more like a dungeon 
> 
> 'Picture yourself in the basement on this pink couch with matching $15 ikea side tables, and a beautiful odd shaped glass table from the local leons, it could all be yours for $3500 dollars a month for 25 years!'



It's hideous furniture but at least it gives some notion of size to the spaces.

----------


## killramos

> It's like 30x30 feet of grass.. perhaps "non existent" was hyperbole, but it's definitely not pretty big. Not by a wide margin.



It’s no acreage. But 30 feet of a 100 foot deep lot doesn’t seem that bad to me at all? How deep do you think most back yards are?

Clearly I have lived in the inner city for too long? Haha

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Haha basically my exact thoughts when I saw that post. Nothing to do with Jordan, just a commentary on the crazy market.



You don't think realtors have played a big role in all this bullshit? Get real.

----------


## Xtrema

> It’s no acreage. But 30 feet of a 100 foot deep lot doesn’t seem that bad to me at all? How deep do you think most back yards are?
> 
> Clearly I have lived in the inner city for too long? Haha



33x45 backyard here and takes me less then 15mins to mow. Definitely doesn't feel big at all.

#burblife




> You don't think realtors have played a big role in all this bullshit? Get real.



If by bullshit you mean getting the maximum return for the seller who's paying for the such service?

----------


## 90_Shelby

> You don't think realtors have played a big role in all this bullshit? Get real.



Agreed, the current price of housing is 100% the fault of realtors. 

Wait, what?

----------


## msommers

Why to Buy Site Unseen and No Conditions: The Buying Guide for the Torontonian Investor.

----------


## suntan

An employee of mine did a blind bid for her parent's house in Ottawa. $150K over asking.

----------


## killramos

> You don't think realtors have played a big role in all this bullshit? Get real.



I bet you think plates being too big is the reason you are fat too lol

----------


## Buster

> You don't think realtors have played a big role in all this bullshit? Get real.



Realtors are a significant cost to a transaction, so if anything they reduce values net net.

----------


## haggis88

> I may never own a house if a correction doesn't come. Ill just sit in a rental stewing about how fucked the market is and refuse to get in till im old and gray.



I'm in this group too, i don't see a correction ever happening now...and I'll probably never be making enough money to buy or rent a place that will fit my family now, unless its in a small town with nothing around, but the wife would never go for that

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> https://www.jordanlotoski.com/idx/A1...a-link-nw.html
> 
> Holy fuck, this market is absolutely crazy. Middle of nowhere in the NE of the NW, non existent backyard that i'd feel bad making a dog shit in, next to a real nice alley, some beautiful old brown wood throughout. I honestly wouldn't pay $600,000 for it, but I imagine thats what it was worth 2 years ago.
> 
> I may never own a house if a correction doesn't come. Ill just sit in a rental stewing about how fucked the market is and refuse to get in till im old and gray. 
> 
> PS this wasnt to knock Jordan or his selling of this house in particular



Ah, young cricket, if only there was a thread with a prophet who warned all about the upcoming hot market.

----------


## riander5

> Ah, young cricket, if only there was a thread with a prophet who warned all about the upcoming hot market.



The fault is only mine. I bought a second condo when I could have had a reasonable starter home anywhere in 2016. I take full responsibility for being retarded.

Only reason I waited this long afterwards was eventually to get a cashout at current company which shooting for liquidation event in 2023.... timing just didnt work in my favor on that one. Is what it is. Honestly with prices like this in city id be more likely at this point to buy one of the pieces of land west of town for 400-500k and slap a 600k house down on it and be semi house poor that way.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> The fault is only mine. I bought a second condo when I could have had a reasonable starter home anywhere in 2016. I take full responsibility for being retarded.
> 
> Only reason I waited this long afterwards was eventually to get a cashout at current company which shooting for liquidation event in 2023.... timing just didnt work in my favor on that one. Is what it is. Honestly with prices like this in city id be more likely at this point to buy one of the pieces of land west of town for 400-500k and slap a 600k house down on it and be semi house poor that way.




Your opportunity cost is big when you have tied your resources tied up in Condo(s). You arent alone in this situation. Look at the rednecks on this thread and you can assume many of them have the same regret since 95% of them disagreed with the fact houses would go up. 

The silverlining - have a nice chuckle reading the first few pages of this thread. 

Jokes aside, no need to be so depressed over this. Its like regretting not hodling bitcoin back in 2014.

----------


## killramos

1800 posts later. Still doesn't get it.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> 1800 posts later. Still doesn't get it.



I love how you try to change your narrative to "I was sarcastic". #attentionwhoregtfo

----------


## killramos

Who said anything about sarcastic

----------


## ExtraSlow

I just re-read the first few pages and I stand by my comments that your home shouldn't be treated as an investment and investing in real estate you don't live in has more downside risk than people admit.
Real estate ETF is probably smarter for most people.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Even after so many years of "recession", I fail to see this reflected in the real estate market. Globally, almost all cities (especially big cities), RE have continued to soar to record highs. Hell, RE in many Asian countries are hitting all time highs with double digit growths - THIS QUARTER. 
> 
> I understand being a landlord is shit. The return may be a wash given the maintenance and repairs and headache. But in the long run, housing value continues to go up and affordability seems to diminish. Also, if I decide to move in I would not have to worry about inflated real estate (mainly land value). What are your views?



I guess most of you failed to read even my first post.

----------


## zechs

> I guess most of you failed to read even my first post.



Welcome to Beyond, where every thread is prime for derailing and nobody actually talks about what the OP was about

 :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can't tell if that original post was a statement or a question. But I think either way you got lots of input on the topic. 

At this point I'm not sure if you are mad because you didn't persuade people, or mad because nobody is congratulating you for a prediction you didn't clearly articulate. I guess either way good for you.  :winter tires mandatory:

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Welcome to Beyond, where every thread is prime for derailing and nobody actually talks about what the OP was about



Its alright lol. I started this thread 2 years ago anyways. The window of opportunity is pretty much closed now as most of you are finally seeing. 

I believe its time for a new thread - "I hate being poor and homeless"

----------


## suntan

> Its alright lol. I started this thread 2 years ago anyways. The window of opportunity is pretty much closed now as most of you are finally seeing. 
> 
> I believe its time for a new thread - "I hate being poor and homeless"



Your master plan was for a "pandemic" and then money printer go brrrr?

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Your master plan was for a "pandemic" and then money printer go brrrr?



Not sure what you mean. My view was RE for Calgary will catch up to other cities based on global RE boom. Calgary was just lagging behind. Overall RE boom (globally) could be fueled by pandemic caused inflation.

----------


## Buster

Just more evidence that real estate market is hot.

----------


## suntan

> Not sure what you mean. My view was RE for Calgary will catch up to other cities based on global RE boom. Calgary was just lagging behind. Overall RE boom (globally) could be fueled by pandemic caused inflation.



But everywhere else also went up, so we haven’t caught up at all.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Beyond group meet at the mustard seed?

----------


## bjstare

> You don't think realtors have played a big role in all this bullshit? Get real.



Trollingorjuststupid.jpeg

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I can't tell if that original post was a statement or a question. But I think either way you got lots of input on the topic. 
> 
> At this point I'm not sure if you are mad because you didn't persuade people, or mad because nobody is congratulating you for a prediction you didn't clearly articulate. I guess either way good for you.



Im not sure what I feel. I guess when I read Riander's post, I felt like it was something obvious and avoidable (for those who are now priced out) if people took more time to study overall global trends instead of writing unconstructive posts on a forum.

----------


## Buster

fuck me, I forgot to look at the Global Trends website again

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> fuck me, I forgot to look at the Global Trends website again



Read more & post less = gains? You and kilramos posts add up to over 10k posts! Achievements [email protected]#$

----------


## Buster

> Read more & post less = gains? You and kilramos posts add up to over 10k posts! Achievements [email protected]#$



To be fair, most of those posts are us quoting each other. So that's like 5000 posts really.

----------


## pheoxs

Small (very small) slowdown in the detached market so far. Feb to March was a slightly decrease in prices and increase in days on market and April was a continuation of that. So at the least seems like it’s levelled off for the time being. Curious to see how the rate changes affect it further into the summer.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Small (very small) slowdown in the detached market so far. Feb to March was a slightly decrease in prices and increase in days on market and April was a continuation of that. So at the least seems like it’s levelled off for the time being. Curious to see how the rate changes affect it further into the summer.



Its tough to say how the rate changes will impact the situation. In my view, it wont have much downward impact. The people who are paying 150k-1m over asking price, most likely do not require a mortgage. And if they do need a mortgage, the extra bucks per month hardly seems to be impactful. 

On the other hand, those who are already struggling and has a mortgage, then they may be forced to sell. The silverlining, these people will become eligible to join the Beyond meets.

----------


## Buster

furiously scribbling: "rate changes won't impact buyers, but they will impact owners, but forced sales won't put downward pressure on prices. Also, rate shocks have no impact on market sentiment beyond payments."

whew!

I'm feeling so edumucated.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> furiously scribbling: "rate changes won't impact buyers, but they will impact owners, but forced sales won't put downward pressure on prices. Also, rate shocks have no impact on market sentiment beyond payments."
> 
> whew!
> 
> I'm feeling so edumucated.



Maybe you should go back and finish high school first.

----------


## Buster

> Maybe you should go back and finish high school first.



school is over-rated

----------


## ThePenIsMightier



----------


## riander5

> Im not sure what I feel. I guess when I read Riander's post, I felt like it was something obvious and avoidable (for those who are now priced out) if people took more time to study overall global trends instead of writing unconstructive posts on a forum.



The thing is I'm not priced out, im just pissed off I now have to pay more  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> The thing is I'm not priced out, im just pissed off I now have to pay more



Subtle flex. I like it.

----------


## suntan

> Its tough to say how the rate changes will impact the situation. In my view, it wont have much downward impact. The people who are paying 150k-1m over asking price, most likely do not require a mortgage. And if they do need a mortgage, the extra bucks per month hardly seems to be impactful. 
> 
> On the other hand, those who are already struggling and has a mortgage, then they may be forced to sell. The silverlining, these people will become eligible to join the Beyond meets.



This is like the exact opposite of what would happen.

Sounds like someone with a high school education.

----------


## Buster

> This is like the exact opposite of what would happen.
> 
> Sounds like someone with a high school education.



At least he finished high school, you cretin.

----------


## killramos

PhD Thesis:

“Rich people are rich so nothing matters”

----------


## schurchill39

> PhD Thesis:
> 
> “Rich people are rich so nothing matters”



Okay, but what about if I'm poor? 

I am poor

----------


## vengie

> Okay, but what about if I'm poor? 
> 
> I am poor



Don't worry, the government will take care of you comrade.

----------


## Buster

> Okay, but what about if I'm poor? 
> 
> I am poor



The poor and the middle class are getting eaten alive by inflation right now. It's de-progressive-ing our tax system and making it flatter. Rich people assets are inflating, and middle class COL is going up. Inflation is also reducing gov't entitlement obligations because the indexes are only designed to protect you from some of the inflation, but not all of it.

New lesson: don't be poor. Don't be middle class.

----------


## killramos

Don’t vote Liberal

----------


## ExtraSlow

People can't be priced out, Calgary is affordable.

https://www.narcity.com/edmonton/the...s-in-the-world

----------


## ercchry

> The poor and the middle class are getting eaten alive by inflation right now. It's de-progressive-ing our tax system and making it flatter. Rich people assets are inflating, and middle class COL is going up. Inflation is also reducing gov't entitlement obligations because the indexes are only designed to protect you from some of the inflation, but not all of it.
> 
> New lesson: don't be poor. Don't be middle class.



So the middle class does exist?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Middle class means a liberal voter.

----------


## suntan

> People can't be priced out, Calgary is affordable.
> Attachment 105929
> https://www.narcity.com/edmonton/the...s-in-the-world



Relatively speaking, we're very affordable. I'm not sure that means anything these days.

----------


## riander5

> Middle class means a liberal voter.



The middle class as Trudeau sees it I believe... is a household income of around 200k, with a 1.4 million dollar house, levered to the fucking tits.

Whats that house hunters meme? Im a stay at home dad and she's a P/T kindergarten teacher, our budget is 1 million. You guys know

----------


## jutes

> The middle class as Trudeau sees it I believe... is a household income of around 200k, with a 1.4 million dollar house, levered to the fucking tits.
> 
> Whats that house hunters meme? Im a stay at home dad and she's a P/T kindergarten teacher, our budget is 1 million. You guys know



It's "I'm a stay at home mom and my husband breeds salamanders, our budget is 1.4m". Close enough. 

Sask still affordable if you can find good paying jerbs. Stay out of Sask you dirty Torontonians.

----------


## riander5

> It's "I'm a stay at home mom and my husband breeds salamanders, our budget is 1.4m". Close enough. 
> 
> Sask still affordable if you can find good paying jerbs. Stay out of Sask you dirty Torontonians.



Went to school at U of S. Can't go back to the winters, get enough of em travelling there with work. Your real estate is safe from me anyways

----------


## suntan

> The middle class as Trudeau sees it I believe... is a household income of around 200k, with a 1.4 million dollar house, levered to the fucking tits.
> 
> Whats that house hunters meme? Im a stay at home dad and she's a P/T kindergarten teacher, our budget is 1 million. You guys know



Nah man, it's a couple that makes $60K total in a $500K bungalow.

The country is run by trust fund children. They have no notion of money. Do you think Trudeau has ever purchased groceries himself?

----------


## jutes

don't have poor parents.

----------


## SJW

> https://www.jordanlotoski.com/idx/A1...a-link-nw.html
> 
> Holy fuck, this market is absolutely crazy. Middle of nowhere in the NE of the NW, non existent backyard that i'd feel bad making a dog shit in, next to a real nice alley, some beautiful old brown wood throughout. I honestly wouldn't pay $600,000 for it, but I imagine thats what it was worth 2 years ago.
> 
> I may never own a house if a correction doesn't come. Ill just sit in a rental stewing about how fucked the market is and refuse to get in till im old and gray. 
> 
> PS this wasnt to knock Jordan or his selling of this house in particular




Fuck if this house is 750,000 my house is now 1.3milly. WOOP WOOP!

----------


## pheoxs

> The middle class as Trudeau sees it I believe... is a household income of around 200k, with a 1.4 million dollar house, levered to the fucking tits.
> 
> Whats that house hunters meme? Im a stay at home dad and she's a P/T kindergarten teacher, our budget is 1 million. You guys know



You know what’s crazy? That show has become far more believable in this market.

Mommy and Daddy gift the kids a bunch of money to buy a house a decade or two ago in Van or Tor, house goes from 300k to 1 mill. Now they have peasant jobs and a million budget to buy because of equity selling their old house. It’s now plausible, the show was just ahead of it’s time.

----------


## flipstah

> The poor and the middle class are getting eaten alive by inflation right now. It's de-progressive-ing our tax system and making it flatter. Rich people assets are inflating, and middle class COL is going up. Inflation is also reducing gov't entitlement obligations because the indexes are only designed to protect you from some of the inflation, but not all of it.
> 
> New lesson: don't be poor. Don't be middle class.



What's middle class? Audi S-Line?

----------


## killramos

I’ve heard people get pretty excited about Corolla’s these days…

----------


## Buster

just more proof of my theory that corollas are hot

----------


## vengie

Corolla = Middle class
Ridgeline = 1%er


Keep up kids.

----------


## Buster

> Corolla = Middle class
> Ridgeline = 1%er
> 
> 
> Keep up kids.



loaded Ridgeline is the new E63 wagon.

----------


## vengie

> loaded Ridgeline is the new E63 wagon.



InRich loaded?

----------


## G-ZUS

> InRich loaded?



where did that guy end up anyways? havent seen him post in a minute

----------


## Buster

> where did that guy end up anyways? havent seen him post in a minute



Bant!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

He bought a city block in Stettler.

----------


## killramos

I’ve heard he’s actually Elon Musk now

----------


## JfuckinC

2 millii  :crazy nut: 

That is a huge house though lol

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> 2 millii 
> 
> That is a huge house though lol



lmao... 2m for a house in taradale.

----------


## Buster

> 2 millii 
> 
> That is a huge house though lol
> 
> Attachment 105946



That's a super weird little water feature thing.

----------


## jutes

Why is there a Bilal Cenrre in the middle of the swap.

----------


## Buster

> Why is there a Bilal Cenrre in the middle of the swap.



probably not a bad place for it.

inshallah

----------


## riander5

> Ive heard people get pretty excited about Corollas these days



You tell em my M* brotha!

----------


## suntan

Terribledale so hawt right now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Better food than aspen.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> 2 millii 
> 
> That is a huge house though lol



If i recall right is was 2.3 a couple weeks ago. Very curious what this will be sold for.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Tons of garage space 

Check out this listing
https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24346...alsharelisting

----------


## riander5

> What's middle class? Audi S-Line?



BMW M sport models. Ask me how I know

----------


## SJW

> Tons of garage space 
> 
> Check out this listing
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24346...alsharelisting



8 bedrooms, 6 bathrooms? Fuck I could easily set up a whorehouse in this one. Anyone wanna go halfsies?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't want to invest, but I will be a regular customer.

----------


## SJW

> I don't want to invest, but I will be a regular customer.



My friend......I give you best price.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> 8 bedrooms, 6 bathrooms? Fuck I could easily set up a whorehouse in this one. Anyone wanna go halfsies?




Build it and they’ll come




> I don't want to invest, but I will be a regular customer.



Come

----------


## kobe tai

I'm down for whorehouse as well. Can we have a multicultural room?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Multicultural whores or John's?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm down for whorehouse as well. Can we have a multicultural room?



You weren't expecting that, were you?

----------


## JfuckinC

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ouglasdaleglen

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ouglasdaleglen

i dont know if i see a $225k Difference in these houses...

----------


## suntan

Top one fits two cars easily in the garage.

----------


## benyl

> Top one fits two cars easily in the garage.



Top on also doesn't back on to a major roadway, has fully developed basement, one extra bedroom and hardwood everywhere but the bedroom floors.

I don't know if that is worth $225K, but I can see why they are priced differently.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

First one has been on market for 45 days, for it not to sell in this market barring it's had a sale fall through already or some jazz, prob over priced without taking a dive into comparables

----------


## Rocket1k78

> First one has been on market for 45 days, for it not to sell in this market barring it's had a sale fall through already or some jazz, prob over priced without taking a dive into comparables



 :Werd!:  45 days for that category is not a good sign at all.

----------


## suntan

It’s overpriced. Should be in the 700s. 

I guarantee you the realtor told them but the owners got greedy.

----------


## jwslam

> I guarantee you the realtor told them.



 :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

For all their idiocy, they have a very good handle on pricing.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> For all their idiocy, they have a very good handle on pricing.



A good handle on how to play games with pricing you mean.....oops, there I go again, how dare I suggest realtors play a big part in all this BS...

----------


## killramos

It’s ok. You can always keep renting.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> It’s ok. You can always keep renting.



Haha nah, I'll just have to wait a bit before moving back to Airdrie...

----------


## suntan

> A good handle on how to play games with pricing you mean.....oops, there I go again, how dare I suggest realtors play a big part in all this BS...



#1. Money printer go brrrr
#2. You live in an area that literally has no land left.

Realtors are brokers. In general, they're not really doing all that well right now because there's no inventory for them to broker.

Your governments that you cherish are responsible for the mess.

----------


## killramos

> Haha nah, I'll just have to wait a bit before moving back to Airdrie...



Airdrie? Try olds lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

You don't need to buy a house in Airdrie, you just swing from place to place.

----------


## jwslam

> Airdrie? Try olds lol



InnisFAIL sounds like a suitable place?

----------


## killramos

> InnisFAIL sounds like a suitable place?



I’ve heard somewhere that Stettler is bumping.

----------


## Buster

> I’ve heard somewhere that Stettler is bumping.



Werd

----------


## Darkane

Olds is 30 min to downtown.

----------


## mr2mike

> Olds is 30 min to downtown.



Downtown Red Deer.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Downtown Red Deer.



Ok...33 min.
In M5

----------


## jwslam

> Ok...33 min.
> In M5



My car doesn't drive at Mach 5  :Frown:

----------


## jwslam

no comments on the house,
but someone had a lot of fun staging this place...

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-edgemont

----------


## tha_bandit

starting to hate the virtual staging shit, i've even seen major fake landscaping like the grass in this place too, and did this house have a flood in the basement?

----------


## pheoxs

I hate virtual staging. All it screams to me is the photos are edited and probably hiding things. Fake lighting. No bueno.

----------


## zechs

I didn't know "virtual staging" was a thing, wtf?

----------


## msommers

Virtual staging is for lazy, cheap realtors.

----------


## jutes

> Virtual staging is for lazy, cheap realtors.



It's a way to maximize their own commission profits. Stupid sellers will be convinced that its a "modern" way of selling houses.

I still don't know why people use realtors. It's like paying someone 5% on the private sale of your car.

----------


## killramos

I would pay 5% to have someone sell my car to the unwashed masses all day long

----------


## 89coupe

> Virtual staging is for lazy, cheap realtors.



You mean lazy cheap sellers?

----------


## ExtraSlow

is the dent in the fridge even real? The Kitchen cabinetry sure looks out of place in that house, it's probably fake. Bet it was a rental and it's thrashed.

----------


## msommers

> You mean lazy cheap sellers?



Hahahaha yeah the home owners are the problem.

----------


## killramos

> Hahahaha yeah the home owners are the problem.



You think realtors pay for staging or something?

----------


## vengie

Can't unsee dent in fridge.

Would have been a decent domestic to cause that.

Who threw the toaster at who?

----------


## SJW

> Can't unsee dent in fridge.
> 
> Would have been a decent domestic to cause that.
> 
> Who threw the toaster at who?



Wife saw the abortion of a reno in the basement and went Ham on the husband.

----------


## sabad66

Maybe an unpopular opinion but virtual staging isnt that bad imo. Much better than no staging at all. Of course real staging is ideal, but that shit is expensive and most sellers are cheap asses who are already paying realtor commissions and dont want to add even more costs

----------


## npham

I wonder if the fridge was purchased like that? Dented on delivery, so the original buyer returned it, and then was sold at a deep discount to the current owners.

----------


## jutes

> Wife saw the abortion of a reno in the basement and went Ham on the husband.



"Basement is open for development and ready for your own personal touches!"

There I'm a realtor, give me my license.

----------


## ercchry

> Maybe an unpopular opinion but virtual staging isn’t that bad imo. Much better than no staging at all. Of course real staging is ideal, but that shit is expensive and most sellers are cheap asses who are already paying realtor commissions and don’t want to add even more costs



Is it though? ~$2k to move your house even a month sooner is typically offset in the reduced monthly carrying costs

----------


## Buster

The fact that people are also dumb enough to pay more earlier for a house with some rented furniture is also funny.

----------


## suntan

> "Basement is open for development and ready for your own personal touches!"
> 
> There I'm a realtor, give me my license.



Yes.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Is it though? ~$2k to move your house even a month sooner is typically offset in the reduced monthly carrying costs



I cant say for sure that staging helped my sale because i sold in march this year but to me it made a huge difference visually. I had a smallish family room so i was worried that adding furniture would make it feel even smaller but they picked the perfect pieces because visually the space felt bigger.

----------


## jwslam

> I cant say for sure that staging helped my sale because i sold in march this year but to me it made a huge difference visually. I had a smallish family room so i was worried that adding furniture would make it feel even smaller but they picked the perfect pieces because visually the space felt bigger.



Did you arrange that yourself or did your realtor help find them / let them in etc.?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Did you arrange that yourself or did your realtor help find them / let them in etc.?



Myself but it was the realtors referral, i just met with the stagers the morning of and went back that afternoon to lock up. He offered to take care of it but he gave me a very good deal on the com fees so i figured id do what i could. He did say i probably didnt have to stage because of the market but i did so anyways and have no regerts.

----------


## sabad66

Closed on our townhouse today.

We had about 25 showings over 3 weeks and only one offer. Most of the feedback we got was that condo fee was too high ($509/month). 

Final accepted amount was 15k less than we paid in 2015 so overall pretty happy with outcome especially with the market cooling off big time lately. It was a blessing in disguise that our tenants asked to leave a month early.

----------


## Buster

Just more evidence to support my theory that the real estate market is hawt.

Oh wait...

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Closed on our townhouse today.
> 
> We had about 25 showings over 3 weeks and only one offer. Most of the feedback we got was that condo fee was too high ($509/month). 
> 
> Final accepted amount was 15k less than we paid in 2015 so overall pretty happy with outcome especially with the market cooling off big time lately. It was a blessing in disguise that our tenants asked to leave a month early.



Your place is by sandstone right? I thought mine was bad at $360 for a th in country hills






> Just more evidence to support my theory that the real estate market is hawt.
> 
> Oh wait...



Not anymore lol

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

$509 isn’t even that high. I know someone who’s 2 bedroom place in Bankview is over $800 a month and the building isn’t even 20 years old yet.

----------


## 89coupe

Market is still crazy.

We bid on a house, list price $798,000.00 we bid $1m and lost 

Another house, list price $964,000.00 we bid $1m and lost. 

Nice homes, good locations still selling fast and above ask.

This was in the past week.

----------


## suntan

> $509 isn’t even that high. I know someone who’s 2 bedroom place in Bankview is over $800 a month and the building isn’t even 20 years old yet.



Newer buildings often have very high fees due to the amenities.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Good ones still moving fast. 

We were bidding on an inner city property last week. The math sucked as a rental investment (-$1K cash flow with 20% down on current tenant) but we really liked the location. It was listed for $600K, which we thought was on the high side so went in at $580K with no conditions to 'work our way up". They didn't even ask us to counter. Sold for $688K.

----------


## Xtrema

> $509 isn’t even that high. I know someone who’s 2 bedroom place in Bankview is over $800 a month and the building isn’t even 20 years old yet.



This is the reason why only detached housing is hawt. Everything else is not even smoldering yet.

That said, good of seniors if they are ready to downsize or start assisted living.

----------


## schurchill39

> This is the reason why only detached housing is hawt. Everything else is not even smoldering yet.
> 
> That said, good of seniors if they are ready to downsize or start assisted living.



We helped get our inlaws into a nice place in Discovery Ridge at a really good price because of the crappy condo market. Its everything you could want if you're old as fuck but can still kick it on your own. They made out like bandits on their single detached home back in Saskatchewan.

----------


## mr2mike

> I didn't know "virtual staging" was a thing, wtf?



Should just wear VR goggles all day and remain in your current home. Pretend it's a Hollywood mansion.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Why would anyone stage!? $88k over asking and no conditions, Bro!

Market.
Is.
*Hawt!*

----------


## killramos

> Why would anyone stage!? $88k over asking and no conditions, Bro!
> 
> Market.
> Is.
> *Hawt!*



Devils advocate?

I would say because in a lot of cases it works. If its the difference between 8k over and 88k over thats a win every time.

Impressions matter and alotmof people have no taste.

----------


## vengie

Normally I'd agree, but a huge % of houses are being bought site unseen.

----------


## killramos

> Normally I'd agree, but a huge % of houses are being bought site unseen.



I would say a substantially smaller % of those are being bought without looking at pictures lol

Staging matters for photos

----------


## vengie

> I would say a substantially smaller % of those are being bought without looking at pictures lol
> 
> Staging matters for photos



Virtual staging brah!

----------


## zechs

https://financialpost.com/executive/...than-expected?

Hawtness gone

----------


## Buster

> https://financialpost.com/executive/...than-expected?
> 
> Hawtness gone



This is a good sign. The reliance of our GDP on an unproductive real estate market is crowded out capital that could be much better used elsewhere.

----------


## Cagare

> This is a good sign. The reliance of our GDP on an unproductive real estate market is crowded out capital that could be much better used elsewhere.



If that's all it took to slow down spending then maybe it's a good thing? Unless prices continue to rise without new demand.

----------


## Buster

> If that's all it took to slow down spending then maybe it's a good thing? Unless prices continue to rise without new demand.



Rising without demand is a tricky thing to pull off!

----------


## Cagare

> Rising without demand is a tricky thing to pull off!



#stagflation

I mean, isn't that partially what occurred during the pandemic. At least in the early days before demand started spiking. Exercise equipment was a good example of this early on in the pandemic as most of it was produced in China which was already shutting down factories for months before we started into it.

Honestly, I think it will be a miracle if they can taper demand and tame inflation without cratering the economy.

----------


## suntan

> Honestly, I think it will be a miracle if they can taper demand and tame inflation without cratering the economy.



Canada is pretty well guaranteed a recession. Except Alberta.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> https://financialpost.com/executive/...than-expected?
> 
> Hawtness gone



#fakenews See post #1944

----------


## Disoblige

> #fakenews See post #1944



wow not even worthy of a quote!!!! lol

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> #fakenews See post #1944



Id call it wishful thinking. Id love to see Vancouver crash and burn so I can get my hands on a little tiny shithole house for under 2m.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Id call it wishful thinking. Id love to see Vancouver crash and burn so I can get my hands on a little tiny shithole house for under 2m.



With how crazy RE has been over the last 2 years you might very well get that wish lol

----------


## suntan

It's over. All the properties I've bookmarked haven't moved in the past week.

----------


## msommers

We've started looking and some properties are moving very fast, but it doesn't seem like the frenzy of the last 12 months.

Half a point increase in interest really seems to have deterred some buyers. Clearly they shouldn't have been buyers at all...

----------


## riander5

> It's over. All the properties I've bookmarked haven't moved in the past week.



Woohoo!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Definitely has slowed down a ton for my neighborhood, the search updates have dropped off hard in the past 2 weeks. 

Either whoever wanted to sell has sold or the interest increases are working as intended.

----------


## Cagare

Listing growth is also incredibly slow for May which is contributing to it. It's always fun to reach the point of, "I wouldn't pay that much, I am staying put".

----------


## Buster

> We've started looking and some properties are moving very fast, but it doesn't seem like the frenzy of the last 12 months.
> 
> Half a point increase in interest really seems to have deterred some buyers. Clearly they shouldn't have been buyers at all...



Speculative markets don't just rise and fall on the impact of a rate, but rather what people believe the rate change will do.

----------


## riander5

> Speculative markets don't just rise and fall on the impact of a rate, but rather what people believe the rate change will do.



So speculation feeds speculation. I wonder if anyone getting taken to the woodshed from the markets over the last few months has an effect.

----------


## Buster

> So speculation feeds speculation.



By definition, yes.

----------


## jwslam

> So speculation feeds speculation.



Is that called "you are what you eat"?

----------


## killramos

It’s called a house of cards

----------


## suntan

> It’s called a house of cards



It had five offers and sold for $100k over.

----------


## navdeep

It still seems quite busy our neighbor in Rocky Ridge listed his house for $945,000 and sold it within five hours for full ask price zero conditions

----------


## zechs

> Canada is pretty well guaranteed a recession. Except Alberta.



This makes me super happy, its like reverse equalization. Retards in the other provinces "invest" in our overpriced houses, then get caught holding the bag, and then we buy everything back and more when we also purchase their foreclosed houses in Onterrible to rent back to their broke asses, also causing housing prices in their province to rise, making them unable to buy back in, perpetuating their brokeness.

I just shed a solitary tear writing that. It brings such joy to my very small heart.

----------


## suntan

Beyond group buy?

----------


## zechs

> Beyond group buy?



I'd prefer to be an equity partner, without providing any knowledge, work, or equity. I'll send you the shareholder agreement asap.

----------


## suntan

Ah the visualk maneuver.

----------


## msommers

> This makes me super happy, its like reverse equalization. Retards in the other provinces "invest" in our overpriced houses, then get caught holding the bag, and then we buy everything back and more when we also purchase their foreclosed houses in Onterrible to rent back to their broke asses, also causing housing prices in their province to rise, making them unable to buy back in, perpetuating their brokeness.
> 
> I just shed a solitary tear writing that. It brings such joy to my very small heart.



You're forgetting one very unfortunate variable: Ontario will bail everyone out and send Alberta the bill to do so.

----------


## suntan

Ontario hit their debt limit. It’d have to be the feds, which would tank the dollar. 

Win win.

----------


## Buster

> You're forgetting one very unfortunate variable: Ontario will bail everyone out and send Alberta the bill to do so.



This is true 

Canada sucks though

----------


## zechs

> Ontario hit their debt limit. Itd have to be the feds, which would tank the dollar. 
> 
> Win win.





- - - Updated - - -




> You're forgetting one very unfortunate variable: Ontario will bail everyone out and send Alberta the bill to do so.



This only effects poor people, clearly my Panama located shell company will actually own the properties and I'll be taxed as an American citizen in Florida.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> This makes me super happy, its like reverse equalization. Retards in the other provinces "invest" in our overpriced houses, then get caught holding the bag, and then we buy everything back and more when we also purchase their foreclosed houses in Onterrible to rent back to their broke asses, also causing housing prices in their province to rise, making them unable to buy back in, perpetuating their brokeness.
> 
> I just shed a solitary tear writing that. It brings such joy to *my very small heart*.



Me too haha. But many people in Alberta without property(ies) may suffer the blunt (ask Buster and Killramos)

----------


## Buster

> Me too haha. But many people in Alberta without property(ies) may suffer the blunt (ask Buster and Killramos)



I shall forever be a renter.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I thought blunt was weed...

----------


## Disoblige

Yay one of my neighbor listed his home. They're the slobs I really dislike so hoping for better neighbors later.

*cross fingers*

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I shall forever be a renter.



Does it really matter, tho? As long as you have a place with electricity and wifi you can continue to make fruitful posts.

----------


## jutes

> I shall forever be a renter.



The new Canadian dream. Afford something nice to rent in an urban area.

----------


## mr2mike

> The new Canadian dream. Afford something nice to rent in an urban area.



And have government assist you in realizing your lifestyle.

----------


## killramos

Always b renting

----------


## suntan

You're not baller unless you're renting.

----------


## Xtrema

> Half a point increase in interest really seems to have deterred some buyers. Clearly they shouldn't have been buyers at all...



As expected, all the pre-approval rate from Feb, expires this month. Takes out a bunch of buyers at the edge or at least what they can afford.

----------


## Buster

Just more evidence for my theory that renting is hot.

----------


## suntan

Living in a cardboard box will be the next hawtness.

----------


## killramos

Hey I was doing the homeless thing before it was cool

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Hey I was doing the homeless thing before it was cool



I wouldnt consider living in your mother's basement as homeless.

----------


## killramos

It’s no room above a noodle shop. But it works for me.

----------


## 89coupe

Just sold a place in McKenzie Towne

5 offers all above ask, sold for $30k above list, no conditions.

Single family detached home. 

Crazy

----------


## Buster

> Just sold a place in McKenzie Towne
> 
> 5 offers all above ask, sold for $30k above list, no conditions.
> 
> Single family detached home. 
> 
> Crazy



Why did you ask too low

----------


## ExtraSlow

Next power move will be having $0 asking price.

----------


## 89coupe

> Why did you ask too low



Sold $138000 above city assessment  :dunno: 

Record price per sqft for area

----------


## Disoblige

> Next power move will be having $0 asking price.



Might be a great marketing move. Don't add a price, just "Make an offer"  :ROFL!:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Already been done in Toronto last year

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/this-is-h...-for-1.5676535

Listed for $1 and sold for $1.2 million  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Sold $138000 above city assessment 
> 
> Record price per sqft for area



but listed for $30k below market value.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Sold our rental. too much risk with a $500k hail deductible hanging over our head combined with our tenants moving out. seemed like a great time to cash out. well that, and also the fact the value went up 20% in the last ~9 months.

----------


## jutes

> value went up 20% in the last ~9 months.



The crash will be epic.

----------


## suntan

Clearly it's over, none of the buyers offered to fellate 89coupe.

- - - Updated - - -




> Sold $138000 above city assessment 
> 
> Record price per sqft for area



The city assessments are almost always below market value.

----------


## 89coupe

> but listed for $30k below market value.



Darnit

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sold our rental. too much risk with a $500k hail deductible hanging over our head combined with our tenants moving out. seemed like a great time to cash out. well that, and also the fact the value went up 20% in the last ~9 months.



You are smart. Enjoy!

----------


## 89coupe

> Clearly it's over, none of the buyers offered to fellate 89coupe.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The city assessments are almost always below market value.



Yep, most often the case.

----------


## Buster

> Sold our rental. too much risk with a $500k hail deductible hanging over our head combined with our tenants moving out. seemed like a great time to cash out. well that, and also the fact the value went up 20% in the last ~9 months.



good call.

----------


## suntan

Holy fuck $500K hail deductible?????

After I sell my business I'm starting an insurance company.

----------


## Xtrema

> Holy fuck $500K hail deductible?????
> 
> After I sell my business I'm starting an insurance company.



Just getting ahead of climate change when hail will be size of cars?

----------


## ragu

> Sold our rental. too much risk with a $500k hail deductible hanging over our head combined with our tenants moving out. seemed like a great time to cash out. well that, and also the fact the value went up 20% in the last ~9 months.



What’s this deductible thing, first time I’m hearing about it…

----------


## killramos

I’m guessing it was a condo building of some kind and that deductible applies to the whole building, which he would potentially be responsible for a portion of in a special assessment.

Or was that not obvious?

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I’m guessing it was a condo building of some kind and that deductible applies to the whole building, which he would potentially be responsible for a portion of in a special assessment.
> 
> Or was that not obvious?



Woah. Killramos actually out smarted someone! holy! housing market is gon crash now.

----------


## suntan

Killramos has more brain cells in his shits than you've ever had in that space you call your head.

----------


## killramos

Isn’t it a little early for your nonsense?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Hahaha yea. It's about 100 units, so $5k each

----------


## suntan

Shudder.

----------


## JfuckinC

rich folk still rich, took elbow downtown last two days and they're building mansions around there still lol

----------


## killramos

What’s the definition of a mansion?

----------


## SJW

> What’s the definition of a mansion?



If you have to ask..........

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Killramos has more brain cells in his shits than you've ever had in that space you call your head.



The shit he left on your d?

----------


## killramos

> If you have to ask..........



I was just wondering, are you referring to my carriage house?

----------


## Buster

> rich folk still rich, took elbow downtown last two days and they're building mansions around there still lol



just more evidence....lol

----------


## suntan

> The shit he left on your d?



You bet, right before I stuck it into your mouth.

----------


## SJW

> I was just wondering, are you referring to my carriage house?



Look at the rich guy over here with a house. I live in a shoe box down by the river.

----------


## killramos

You live by the river?

Must be nice

----------


## SJW

> You live by the river?
> 
> Must be nice



Fish for dinner tonite.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You live by the river?
> 
> Must be nice



It's Bowness though...

----------


## Buster

I think 
@Power_Of_Rotary
 is just figuring out that he's been the butt of the joke all this time.

People who take themselves too seriously are like catnip around here.

----------


## killramos

> I think 
> @Power_Of_Rotary
>  is just figuring out that he's been the butt of the joke all this time.
> 
> People who take themselves too seriously are like catnip around here.



You said butt haha. Poop.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What if the real magic is friendship?

----------


## zechs

> You bet, right before I stuck it into your mouth.



Outgayed and outplayed, bravo

----------


## jutes

HUGE buyers remorse coming out of Ontario as prices starting to drop....will it trickle into Alberta? More at 11!

----------


## max_boost

Those who are able to cash out and rebuy at 1-200k less, major props lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Those who thought it was smart to upgrade during a bubble, RIP.

----------


## max_boost

Ahh it’s just money. Ez come ez go. Ain’t no thing. Everyone needs to hodl something.

----------


## flipstah

> Ahh it’s just money. Ez come ez go. Ain’t no thing. Everyone needs to hodl something.



Only ballers say that.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> HUGE buyers remorse coming out of Ontario as prices starting to drop....will it trickle into Alberta? More at 11!



Yeah im hearing this too, saw some threads on reddit of people asking the repercussions of just walking away and forfeiting the deposit lol 
If you talk to an agent no we will never see that and the markets still crazy but i got a wicked magic 8 ball and its saying our prices are already dropping and will continue but we wont see the losses like to or van, shook it again and its saying 10-15% by end of year. 




> Those who are able to cash out and rebuy at 1-200k less, major props lol



My good buddy just took this gamble and literally sold his house at the absolute peak, theyre all living with fam now and will probably buy later this year. I took a major gamble too with buying a house the week they closed the schools in 2020, best bet ever lol

----------


## Xtrema

> My good buddy just took this gamble and literally sold his house at the absolute peak, theyre all living with fam now and will probably buy later this year. I took a major gamble too with buying a house the week they closed the schools in 2020, best bet ever lol



So if market in Calgary doesn't adjust down (I don't think it will, not this year anyway), he just have to live with fam indefinitely?

----------


## SJW

> So if market in Calgary doesn't adjust down (I don't think it will, not this year anyway), he just have to live with fam indefinitely?



That's pretty neat.

----------


## Xtrema

> That's pretty neat.



Oh people who thing they can time/predict the market. Cousin played that game in HK in the 2000s and ended up to be around $500K CAD poorer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Gambling with your family housing is always smart.

----------


## suntan

Ontarians deserve to suffer.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> So if market in Calgary doesn't adjust down (I don't think it will, not this year anyway), he just have to live with fam indefinitely?



I cant speak for all areas but the nw burbs where he lived and will be buying have definitely adjusted down and will continue im sure.

----------


## 88CRX

> Those who are able to cash out and rebuy at 1-200k less, major props lol



Buy the dip!

----------


## suntan

> Buy the dip!



Thanks, bought 10.

----------


## killramos

It’s funny when you think you are winning the real estate game but dilutives are eating your lunch.

----------


## msommers

Finally sold our condo, almost seems like we should have asked more for it given the interest and number of offers that came in. We personally had a couple of offers fall through because of financing issues. Why home owners can't keep a deposit if the buyer fails on their end to complete the transaction doesn't make sense to me - it's basically a week or two window for the buyer drag their heels with no penalty meanwhile the place is basically off the market while that is all happening.

A neighbour of some friends of ours had their house up for a while and had five offers fall through because of financing.

Seems like all the Ontario investors have bought what they want and average Joes getting priced out.

----------


## Buster

> Finally sold our condo, almost seems like we should have asked more for it given the interest and number of offers that came in. We personally had a couple of offers fall through because of financing issues. Why home owners can't keep a deposit if the buyer fails on their end to complete the transaction doesn't make sense to me - it's basically a week or two window for the buyer drag their heels with no penalty meanwhile the place is basically off the market while that is all happening.
> 
> A neighbour of some friends of ours had their house up for a while and had five offers fall through because of financing.
> 
> Seems like all the Ontario investors have bought what they want and average Joes getting priced out.



did you put non-refundable deposit in the offer?

----------


## suntan

There is almost always a condition on successful financing.

----------


## Buster

> There is almost always a condition on successful financing.



to complete the deal. but if you want a deposit that is non-refundable, I presume you can write the clearly in the paperwork?

----------


## suntan

> to complete the deal. but if you want a deposit that is non-refundable, I presume you can write the clearly in the paperwork?



You don't have to take the home off the market just because someone put in a deposit. You can even accept another offer and return the deposit.

----------


## 89coupe

> Those who thought it was smart to upgrade during a bubble, RIP.




You actually think prices will drop this fall or next year ?

Im talking Calgary only.

----------


## 89coupe

> You don't have to take the home off the market just because someone put in a deposit. You can even accept another offer and return the deposit.



That’s a little grey the way you are saying that.

If a seller accepts a conditional offer, the buyer always has the option not to remove conditions and walk away with their deposit.

During the time that conditions are in place, the seller can accept back-up offers but cannot back out of the first offer unless the first offer either sends a non-waiver and kills the deal or if the condition/s date passes without waivers being removed.

----------


## killramos

I mean. You are welcome to accept an offer with a big deposit and no conditions over another offer with a conditional deposit.

Your preference in the matter is something you should communicate to your realtor and your realtor communicate to buyers where it makes sense.

When I sold my place I didn’t even consider the conditional offers as we had multiple with no conditions.

----------


## Buster

> That’s a little grey the way you are saying that.
> 
> If a seller accepts a conditional offer, the buyer always has the option not to remove conditions and walk away with their deposit.
> 
> During the time that conditions are in place, the seller can accept back-up offers but cannot back out of the first offer unless the first offer either sends a non-waiver and kills the deal or if the condition/s date passes without waivers being removed.



it all depends on how you write up the deal.

----------


## msommers

> I mean. You are welcome to accept an offer with a big deposit and no conditions over another offer with a conditional deposit.
> 
> Your preference in the matter is something you should communicate to your realtor and your realtor communicate to buyers where it makes sense.
> 
> When I sold my place I didnt even consider the conditional offers as we had multiple with no conditions.



While valid, multiple offers with no conditions were not a luxury I had selling a condo. Given the added hoop of condo doc review, unconditional offers on these types of properties are rare.

In any case, I have one month left to deal with condo living and then never again.

----------


## Disoblige

All the houses I saw that priced too aggressive never sold. Losers, lol.

But the house beside me sold in under a day and they listed it quite low. Wonder if there was a bidding war. Praying it is low so my property tax doesn't skyrocket (again).

----------


## riander5

I had a buddy in tuscany list a home for 640 and he got 720 in two days, that was a month ago. He may have timed the market perfectly....

Seeing alot more homes in areas i look at sitting, overpriced ones not moving at all. Saw a decent one for 670 sell the other day for 5k over ask. 

Maybe there is some sanity coming back to the markets for a bit?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Maybe there is some sanity coming back to the markets for a bit?



All the Ontario investors realizing they've been had, and that no one is going to rent their Skyview Ranch house for $5k a month.

----------


## msommers

_Only_ $2,700/month...  :ROFL!: 

https://www.rentfaster.ca/ab/calgary...erstone/483836

----------


## max_boost

Well imminent housing crash and fire sale some Porsches so I can get back into one lol it has been 5 years and the itch is back.

----------


## riander5

I just listed one of my condos for a 20% increase in rent, only 1 email in 3 days so far... hopefully someone bites lets get this baby cash flowing!!

----------


## suntan

> That’s a little grey the way you are saying that.
> 
> If a seller accepts a conditional offer, the buyer always has the option not to remove conditions and walk away with their deposit.
> 
> During the time that conditions are in place, the seller can accept back-up offers but cannot back out of the first offer unless the first offer either sends a non-waiver and kills the deal or if the condition/s date passes without waivers being removed.






> it all depends on how you write up the deal.



89coupe's is the "standard" RE transaction contract.

I was too lazy to write that out. Also I was hoping Rotary was going to say something stupid.

----------


## Buster

> 89coupe's is the "standard" RE transaction contract.
> 
> I was too lazy to write that out. Also I was hoping Rotary was going to say something stupid.



It's funny when RE people talk about "doing deals" like they know what a deal looks like.

----------


## 89coupe

> Well imminent housing crash and fire sale some Porsches so I can get back into one lol it has been 5 years and the itch is back.




I highly doubt Calgary will experience any housing crash. 

We are the only affordable city in Canada worth living in.

----------


## 89coupe

> It's funny when RE people talk about "doing deals" like they know what a deal looks like.



No buyer would ever sign a “deal” the way you are suggesting.

That’s the whole point of conditions, protects the buyer.

----------


## suntan

> It's funny when RE people talk about "doing deals" like they know what a deal looks like.



They're brokers. Only lawyers should be drawing up transaction terms.

- - - Updated - - -




> No buyer would ever sign a “deal” the way you are suggesting.
> 
> That’s the whole point of conditions, protects the buyer.



There is a major oil and gas company in town whose standard supplier contract says that they don't have to pay any invoices provided by the contract.

In fact most supplier contracts state that the buyer owns any generated IP at the very least.

----------


## killramos

Good thing it’s a buyers market and they are calling the shots

----------


## Buster

> No buyer would ever sign a “deal” the way you are suggesting.
> 
> That’s the whole point of conditions, protects the buyer.



Buyers sign deals with no conditions all the time.

----------


## 89coupe

> Buyers sign deals with no conditions all the time.



Of course, no condition offers happen all the time.

But you suggested earlier that someone would write up an offer with a ‘term’ I can only assume that would make it so the buyers deposit is non refundable.

What moron would ever agree to such a thing if they have conditions in place.

It makes zero sense.

----------


## killramos

What is the difference between a non refundable deposit and a deposit with no conditions in your eyes.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> There is a major oil and gas company in town whose standard supplier contract says that they don't have to pay any invoices provided by the contract.
> 
> In fact most supplier contracts state that the buyer owns any generated IP at the very least.



Bunch of cunts nobody really likes

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Bunch of cunts nobody really likes



If it's the case that Cheap Now Rebuild Later is doing that, it's because they got the idea from Shell and Syncrude.

"It's a privilege to deal with us!"

----------


## 89coupe

> What is the difference between a non refundable deposit and a deposit with no conditions in your eyes.



4.8 The deposits will be held in trust for both the seller and buyer. Provided funds are confirmed, the deposits will be disbursed, without prior notice, as follows:

(a) to the buyer, if after this contract is accepted:

(i) a condition is not satisfied or waived in accordance with clause 8.4;

(ii) the buyer voids this contract for the seller’s failure to provide a Dower Consent and Acknowledgment form in accordance with clause 7.1(b);

(iii) the seller voids this contract for the buyer’s failure to pay a deposit; or

(iv) the seller fails to perform this contract;

(b) to the seller, if this contract is accepted and all conditions are satisfied or waived and the buyer fails to perform this contract

----------


## ExtraSlow

If I wanted to do something creative with the contract, the last person I would want involved is a realtor.

----------


## 89coupe

> If I wanted to do something creative with the contract, the last person I would want involved is a realtor.



Always have a lawyer involved.

----------


## killramos

> 4.8 The deposits will be held in trust for both the seller and buyer. Provided funds are confirmed, the deposits will be disbursed, without prior notice, as follows:
> 
> (a) to the buyer, if after this contract is accepted:
> 
> (i) a condition is not satisfied or waived in accordance with clause 8.4;
> 
> (ii) the buyer voids this contract for the sellers failure to provide a Dower Consent and Acknowledgment form in accordance with clause 7.1(b);
> 
> (iii) the seller voids this contract for the buyers failure to pay a deposit; or
> ...



Thats nice. Did you real the clause? lol

----------


## Buster

> Of course, no condition offers happen all the time.
> 
> But you suggested earlier that someone would write up an offer with a term I can only assume that would make it so the buyers deposit is non refundable.
> 
> What moron would ever agree to such a thing if they have conditions in place.
> 
> It makes zero sense.



Like I said, RE people think they do deals, but they have no idea.

----------


## 89coupe

> That’s nice. Did you real the clause? lol



Clauses

Did you?

LOL

----------


## killramos

People who answer simple questions by making them unnecessarily complicated typically have no idea what they are talking about.

So lol?

----------


## Disoblige

> People who answer simple questions by making them unnecessarily complicated typically have no idea what they are talking about.



Case in point, Mr. Wall of text Mitsu3000gt

----------


## Buster

Where is mitsu anyway?

----------


## suntan

He went back to the year 3000gt.

----------


## arcticcat522

> I just listed one of my condos for a 20% increase in rent, only 1 email in 3 days so far... hopefully someone bites lets get this baby cash flowing!!



I just did with a 10% increase and have 5 showings booked for holiday Monday. Add went live yesterday at 5:30pm. Hope it works out.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> You actually think prices will drop this fall or next year ?
> 
> Im talking Calgary only.



Don't ask beyond for real estate advice. If you do, bet the opposite. Lol

----------


## Buster

> Don't ask beyond for real estate advice. If you do, bet the opposite. Lol



just more evidence that advice is hotttttttt

----------


## SJW

> Well imminent housing crash and fire sale some Porsches so I can get back into one lol it has been 5 years and the itch is back.



I want one too. Group buy?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Someone buy this place for 100k over list pls. It belonged to an elderly relative who has passed away. I'm not excited about every pic here, lol.
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Someone buy this place for 100k over list pls. It belonged to an elderly relative who has passed away. I'm not excited about every pic here, lol.
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven



Nice location.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Incredible neighbourhood.

----------


## jutes

JFC that’s $350k tops, if you’re lucky, in my neck of the woods.

----------


## mr2mike

> Someone buy this place for 100k over list pls. It belonged to an elderly relative who has passed away. I'm not excited about every pic here, lol.
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven



Art room out back? Hence no pics inside it.
Glass brick wall... All the baller gangsta movie houses in mid 90s had that.

----------


## finboy

Neighbours house just went on the market for $800k, considering that is 30%+ more than what we bought our place for in Nov 2019 and it isnt nearly as updated, curious to see how accurate a sale price is vs honest door.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...west-hillhurst

----------


## bjstare

> Neighbours house just went on the market for $800k, considering that is 30%+ more than what we bought our place for in Nov 2019 and it isn’t nearly as updated, curious to see how accurate a sale price is vs honest door.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...west-hillhurst



That listing realtor must know something I don’t, 800k seems optimistic.

----------


## finboy

> That listing realtor must know something I don’t, 800k seems optimistic.



I was surprised as well, it is now my sole metric that real estate is hawt

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> That listing realtor must know something I dont, 800k seems optimistic.



Are we allowed to start pooling bets on when/if this house gets sold? RE options derivatives???

----------


## ExtraSlow

Intrastad

----------


## suntan

> Are we allowed to start pooling bets on when/if this house gets sold? RE options derivatives???



Finally a good idea.

----------


## msommers

> Neighbours house just went on the market for $800k, considering that is 30%+ more than what we bought our place for in Nov 2019 and it isnt nearly as updated, curious to see how accurate a sale price is vs honest door.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...west-hillhurst



Unfortunately, I think the valuation isn't crazy for a detached house in a sought-after neighbourhood. It's a unique property that's for sure...

We're starting to see some houses come down in price, but they've sat for a month and the owners are realizing that their ridiculous ask was in fact ridiculous. Now it's decreased to "a bit higher than I'd like". They impression I get is that X person has a fair value $600k house, tries to sell for $725,000 so they can move up to a 1MM because those 1MM house values should $850,000. Problem is no one is desperate enough to pay $725k for their place, and the notion of selling for less than $700k is treated as an insult and they'd rather stay in their current place.

Also it seems like a new kitchen warrants + $100,000 from where it would be with original hardware.

----------


## killramos

Yea it might not move easily but I wouldn’t see be shocked to see that go for 800.

Wouldn’t take a lot of $ in Reno’s for that place to look a lot more like 900

----------


## finboy

> Unfortunately, I think the valuation isn't crazy for a detached house in a sought-after neighbourhood. It's a unique property that's for sure...
> 
> We're starting to see some houses come down in price, but they've sat for a month and the owners are realizing that their ridiculous ask was in fact ridiculous. Now it's decreased to "a bit higher than I'd like". They impression I get is that X person has a fair value $600k house, tries to sell for $725,000 so they can move up to a 1MM because those 1MM house values should $850,000. Problem is no one is desperate enough to pay $725k for their place, and the notion of selling for less than $700k is treated as an insult and they'd rather stay in their current place.
> 
> Also it seems like a new kitchen warrants + $100,000 from where it would be with original hardware.






> Yea it might not move easily but I wouldn’t see be shocked to see that go for 800.
> 
> Wouldn’t take a lot of $ in Reno’s for that place to look a lot more like 900



As someone who is one light bathroom renovation away from an updated house, and would love to get a deal on a “$1m” place discounted, this will be an interesting thing to watch

----------


## killramos

Biggest thing that sticks out to me is the exterior spaces are so unkept. It has terrible “curb appeal” in the photos for that reason.

It’s a place you really need to look at with a lens of “how hard is this to fix”

----------


## bjstare

> Biggest thing that sticks out to me is the exterior spaces are so unkept. It has terrible “curb appeal” in the photos for that reason.
> 
> It’s a place you really need to look at with a lens of “how hard is this to fix”



I think curb appeal is only one part. It’s a very niche area/layout/etc. The buyer has to love odd angles throughout the house, have an interest in that yard configuration, love going up and down stairs, etc.

I think it simply has too many unique qualities that combine to make it not broadly appealing.

----------


## killramos

That’s fair

----------


## finboy

I suspect the biggest thing is knowing the target demographic and having a good listing agent. I have found that the listing agents for the last 4 times houses from this stretch have been on the market are friends of family, or really old school agents who don’t “get” what the houses are. Ideally the people looking at these places would be DINKS who would otherwise look at infills but hate the idea of sharing a wall. With close proximity to foothills, you cold probably push it as a more affordable entry point than St. Andrews Heights. Properly updated, these houses do have a really unique vibe to them, but there are some key elements that absolutely MUST be brought into the 21st century. The interior/exterior need to look well kept to compete against something put together in the last 5 years, as killramos noted it can look tired rather quickly if the owner doesn’t have their weeding game on point  :ROFL!:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I remember looking at the blue one next to it for ~$880K back in 2017. I quite liked it but wife said no. $800k for this one seems a little bit high but not too unreasonable given the location and size, but the design is definitly an acquired taste. Not an easy sale.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, strong interest in viewing that North Haven place. I'm two steps removed from it, so I'll always get my news a few days late, but hoping for offers this week.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I have seen 3 "pending sale" properties come back onto the market in the past 3 weeks in an area I watch. I don't believe I've seen that happen twice in the last few years so either this is a step-change trend, or an anomaly.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I have seen 3 "pending sale" properties come back onto the market in the past 3 weeks in an area I watch. I don't believe I've seen that happen twice in the last few years so either this is a step-change trend, or an anomaly.



Sales falling through due to stress test given new rates?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sales falling through due to stress test given new rates?



I thought those were still coming in June or something, so they shouldn't be impacting anything until they exist. Maybe they are already here and as my finger spends more time in an art room than on a pulse.

My preliminary guess was FoMO has dragged more buyers into the highest brackets they think could potentially afford and then the lenders bring them back down.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a good sign when your lender is the one who has to tell you what you can't afford. Right?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It's a good sign when your lender is the one who has to tell you what you can't afford. Right?



It's a sign of *hawtness*!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

But I work at Tim Hortons full time, what do you mean I can't buy a $700,000 house?

----------


## killramos

If you have to take any kind of financial advice from a retail lender you are doomed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Been a long time since I applied for a mortgage, but I recall being approved for about 50% more than the house I was buying.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Been a long time since I applied for a mortgage, but I recall being approved for about 50% more than the house I was buying.



Same. They offered us up to $350g when we were buying our $200g house. Hindsight being 20/20, we should have bought a bigger/nicer home, but who would have predicted the early 2000's boom. Except P_o_R of course, who definitely predicted it in 2006.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

2.5 years ago we were approved for just about double the amount of the home we were purchasing.

Bought a new home in the past few months, were approved for about 15% less than last time, while making more and having one less car payment, good job banks?

----------


## Buster

> 2.5 years ago we were approved for just about double the amount of the home we were purchasing.
> 
> Bought a new home in the past few months, were approved for about 15% less than last time, while making more and having one less car payment, good job banks?



it's almost like they updated their algorithm to reflect current economic conditions.

----------


## dirtsniffer

unrelated to Calgary, but in Ontario, people who had unconditional offers are starting to panic when the lenders current evaluation doesn't provide enough room to actually mortgage the overpriced condo they bought.

----------


## Buster

no need to worry folks. Real estate never goes down.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Neighbours house just went on the market for $800k, considering that is 30%+ more than what we bought our place for in Nov 2019 and it isnt nearly as updated, curious to see how accurate a sale price is vs honest door.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...west-hillhurst



High 7's is my bet lol 





> I have seen 3 "pending sale" properties come back onto the market in the past 3 weeks in an area I watch. I don't believe I've seen that happen twice in the last few years so either this is a step-change trend, or an anomaly.



My realtor was telling me his brokerage was already seeing a lot of deals fall through a month ago because buyers were over bidding and the banks weren't appraising as high, gonna be even less now.

----------


## suntan

Damn, my wife and I got preapproved for $1.2 million back in the day. The mortgage person REALLY wanted us to max that fucker out too.

- - - Updated - - -




> no need to worry folks. Real estate never goes down.



Long term it doesn't, but then again neither does anything else.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

We got approved for a little over 2x our house price over 5 years ago with a new lender. Unbelievable!! I had to go home and Marth out what our payments would've been and it was feasible but amazing to me that they'd put someone that close to the wire.
Fast forward to switching lenders at end of 5 years and I'd had my worst year for income in like a decade and the bank douche held up a few of my shitty pay stubs said "we're gonna do you a favour and overlook this". I laughed so hard my mask came off in his shitty micro office, LoL! I think we owed only $250k around that time and now they're sO sCaRe that they're not going to recover that when a few years ago they were ready to back the Brinks truck up.

It's almost as if they have no idea what they're doing.

----------


## suntan

> It's almost as if they have no idea what they're doing.



Doesn't matter, they're in tight with the Liberals so they're totally safe.

----------


## ercchry

The stress test has been in place for years now… when rates where low the base rate dipped to ~4.89% and has since gone back to ~5.25%… but what’s back in play for the first time since this all started is the other part… rate + 2%, this is putting a whole lot of people well into the 6.xx% range to qualify which is probably a 20-30% haircut in affordability in the last 3-4 months 

The over bidding becomes an issue as well as some lenders have put in policies a couple years back thanks to Ontario’s frenzy. Can speak to others but an example of this would be:

Home is appraised, the comps used were all sold over list, 0-5% over, no concern, 5-10% over, senior approval, 10-20% over 10% reduction in LTV, 20%+ 15% reduction 

So what you guys are probably seeing is a combination of people not qualifying and people lacking capital, the capital part can usually be subsidized with a private lender, but this would require a broker being involved (aka: not going directly to your local branch for the mtg) but some people out there are shocked to see the true cost of capital that’s not being securitized and sold off the books

----------


## suntan

Time to start my loan sharking business.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I invested in a loaning sharks business.
Still waiting for :ToTheMoon:...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Walking into a bank for a mortgage is a sure sign you are wrong.

----------


## suntan

> Walking into a bank for a mortgage is a sure sign you are wrong.



Back when CIBC had FirstLine you'd talk to an actual human at the bank.

----------


## Disoblige

> Walking into a bank for a mortgage is a sure sign you are wrong.



This 100% lol.
The same person who does this tend to be the same person bitching about how expensive their electricity and gas bills are.

----------


## Buster

Do banks have a 4 square for mortgages?

----------


## suntan

> Do banks have a 4 square for mortgages?



Sweet Jesus.

----------


## killramos

Basically yes

----------


## finboy

Update, neighbours place marked as conditionally sold, house inspector had the drone out checking the roof, will see what the price is when conditions lift.

----------


## jutes

WTF drone. I paid for a visual inspection and by god I want them to climb the roof.

----------


## suntan

I expect a drone to carry the inspector up to the roof.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Once had a bank manage to mess up bith the rate and the term, both different than what we had already agreed to in writing.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Once had a bank manage to mess up bith the rate and the term, both different than what we had already agreed to in writing.



Ya, "mess up"..... oldest trick in the book....

----------


## suntan

I've wondered about that.

I renewed my mortgage in November, Think Financial completely fucked it up somehow and told me that I couldn't get the rate anymore. They wouldn't tell me what happened. So then they sicked some employee dude on me to get on a different deal, I never wavered and then magically weeks later they gave me the original renewal terms. But then they fucked that up too.

----------


## Xamim

So for those who are not in the know, and buying for the first time, what's the recommended approach for a mortgage? Is a broker a better way to go vs. a bank?

----------


## ExtraSlow

In short yes. 

The longer answer is that you should compare rates online against any other offers. 

I had good service from Tim, who is a beyond sponsor. https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/378...ates-and-FAQ-s

----------


## killramos

A broker is a good move. Ive used a bank the last two go around a for various reasons.

I think a broker is marginally better on securing a competitive rate, and for being your agent in a way if you arent experienced with the process. At least they dont literally work for the counter party of the transaction ( though they are paid by them).

Retail banks in Canada arent usually competitive for rates esp for first time buyers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The more experienced and sophisticated you are, the less it matters. Inexperienced buyers benefit most from a broker. I'd be comfortable using a bank, but for some reason have never gotten a competitive quote from mine.

----------


## killramos

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sudbu...orse-1.6461379

Also. lol

----------


## Xamim

Awesome, thanks guys. I'll do some more reading into it and get in touch with Tim.

----------


## killramos

Tim is great. Can’t go wrong.

----------


## suntan

> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sudbu...orse-1.6461379
> 
> Also. lol



100% fiduciary duty applied.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fucking Vancouverites.
Fucking Ontarians.

Obvs not a strong combo.

----------


## suntan

> Fucking Vancouverites.
> Fucking Ontarians.
> 
> Obvs not a strong combo.



How dare you criticize the smartest peoples in Canada.

----------


## killramos

> Fucking Vancouverites.
> Fucking Ontarians.
> 
> Obvs not a strong combo.






> "We felt a lot of pressure because all of the news just kept on saying that housing prices are going up and up, and we don't know if there will be a turnaround. It might just continue going up and then we'll be priced out of the housing market forever,"



This quote is all the lulz

ESP in the context of this thread

CBC intended it as hard hitting news, but it’s straight up comedy.


@Buster
 how hawt is Sudbury real estate?

----------


## Buster

> This quote is all the lulz
> 
> ESP in the context of this thread
> 
> CBC intended it as hard hitting news, but it’s straight up comedy.
> 
> 
> @Buster
>  how hawt is Sudbury real estate?



I'm for sure under water on my Sudbury rental properties.

----------


## arcticcat522

> I'm for sure under water on my Sudbury rental properties.



Just outside of Sudbury in Azilda is the haawwt market.

- - - Updated - - -




> So for those who are not in the know, and buying for the first time, what's the recommended approach for a mortgage? Is a broker a better way to go vs. a bank?



Brokers can get you a mortgage through a bank too, if that's the best option.

----------


## finboy

> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sudbu...orse-1.6461379
> 
> Also. lol



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## sabad66

> Awesome, thanks guys. I'll do some more reading into it and get in touch with Tim.



Also don’t let anyone talk you into a bonafide sales clause mortgage. Life almost always happens and the 10 or 20 points you save can quickly turn into a big regret

----------


## Buster

> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sudbu...orse-1.6461379



I think that's 
@Power_Of_Rotary
 and his girl!

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sudbu...orse-1.6461379
> 
> Also. lol



Lesson here: sell your crumbling house when people are blinded by greed and/or frustration. lol

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I think that's 
> @Power_Of_Rotary
>  and his girl!



Lol is that what you think I look like?

----------


## Buster

> Lol is that what you think I look like?



i have no idea. Maybe you look more like her?

----------


## suntan

> Lol is that what you think I look like?



I'm sure you look less masculine.

----------


## vengie

> Lol is that what you think I look like?



I think it's more an intelligence thing rather than looks.

----------


## Buster

> I think it's more an intelligence thing rather than looks.



Precisely.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I'm sure you look less masculine.



Beyond meet? 




> Precisely.



I see. Strange, I never mentioned investing in Van/Ont. Dont hold a grudge on someone who had the right vision on Calgary real estate. The market is significantly higher than when I first created this thread.

----------


## Buster

> Beyond meet? 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Strange, I never mentioned investing in Van/Ont. Dont hold a grudge on someone who had the right vision on Calgary real estate. The market is significantly higher than when I first created this thread.



You didn't have a vision on shit. You asked a question and for advice.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> You didn't have a vision on shit. You asked a question and for advice.



Sorry. Clearly you had the best vision.

I am in town soon. Id be happy to chit chat more in person for your opinion

----------


## Buster

> Sorry. Clearly you had the best vision.
> 
> I am in town soon. Id be happy to chit chat more in person for your opinion



I do not have a vision of the future. That's my whole point.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I do not have a vision of the future. That's my whole point.



Everyone has a point of view. You clearly made 3800 of them.

Serious, I am in town soon. Id be happy to meet the beyonders (all 3 of them).

----------


## Buster

> Everyone has a point of view. You clearly made 3800 of them.



I have no delusions about my own clairvoyance. Nobody should.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I have no delusions about my own clairvoyance. Nobody should.



urrr... how do you invest without making educated assumptions? How do you make any significant life decisions? Theres no guarantees but you do what you feel is best. 

To live is to risk it all. Otherwise, you are just buster/suntan/killramos sitting behind a monitor being a keyboard warrior. 

I am calling you 3 out for a beyond meet. I am curious to know what you guys are like in RL. I hope its not as pathetic as I have perceived it to be.

----------


## Buster

> urrr... how do you invest without making educated assumptions? How do you make any significant life decisions? Theres no guarantees but you do what you feel is best. 
> 
> To live is to risk it all. Otherwise, you are just buster/suntan/killramos sitting behind a monitor being a keyboard warrior. 
> 
> I am calling you 3 out for a beyond meet. I am curious to know what you guys are like in RL. I hope its not as pathetic as I have perceived it to be.



I invest by making the educated assumption that I cannot predict the future.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I invest by making the educated assumption that I cannot predict the future.



I predict you wont come to the meet.

----------


## Buster

> I predict you wont come to the meet.



What meet?

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> What meet?



........

----------


## Buster

> ........



tiniest font ever

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> tiniest font ever



beyond meet? 
@Buster
 
@suntan
 
@killramos

----------


## Buster

> beyond meet? 
> @Buster
>  
> @suntan
>  
> @killramos



this sounds like a "Power of Rotary" meet.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> this sounds like a "Power of Rotary" meet.



sounds like a no from Buster.

----------


## Buster

> sounds like a no from Buster.



I would need my appearance fee up front. No refunds.

----------


## killramos

A+ entertainment to wake up to. 

Never change rotary. Never change.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

It's hard enough getting buster to appear at the cool kids' beyond meets.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe we can all eat Chinese buffet?

----------


## killramos

> Maybe we can all eat Chinese buffet?



I would be curious about which all you can eat Chinese buffet would meet the culinary standards of beyond.

----------


## suntan

I'm up for a meet.

Keep in mind 
@Power_Of_Rotary
, we're all just busting your balls.

Dude, if you make the money, we'll be the first to buy you a double meat sub.

----------


## killramos

If he’s making the money he can buy his own sub, I’ll be eating tendies

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I would be curious about which all you can eat Chinese buffet would meet the culinary standards of beyond.



The one served in his Art Room.

----------


## jwslam

> I would be curious about which all you can eat Chinese buffet would meet the culinary standards of beyond.



are you allowed to insult 
@max_boost
 like that?

----------


## SJW

> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sudbu...orse-1.6461379
> 
> Also. lol



Are people really this stupid? I must be getting old because I think everyone around me is daft AF.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The finest Chinese lunch buffet I know of is served at Peking Peking in Riverbend. AKA Riverbend Peking House. It's good.

----------


## SJW

> The finest Chinese lunch buffet I know of is served at Peking Peking in Riverbend. AKA Riverbend Peking House. It's good.



You buying?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll buy yours. I'm not buying for the real estate moguls of the forum.

----------


## killramos

> are you allowed to insult 
> @max_boost
>  like that?



More an insult for some of the culinary snobs on here

I eat anything, and have the waistline to prove it.

----------


## msommers

> Are people really this stupid? I must be getting old because I think everyone around me is daft AF.



If CBC wrote an article about one couple willing to be publically humiliated for their stupidity, there are dozens upon dozens of examples just like this we don't hear about.

And yes they're stupid AF. FOMO culture at its peak

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Did a man who lives in a drawer somewhere in Asia just stand in front of the class and say "you three - by the flagpoles after school!¡!!"
???


Sounds hawt!

----------


## benyl

> If CBC wrote an article about one couple willing to be publically humiliated for their stupidity, there are dozens upon dozens of examples just like this we don't hear about.
> 
> And yes they're stupid AF. FOMO culture at its peak



There's a bit of responsibility the buying realtor should have taken. 

But, seriously, spend the $1K and fly out. Who the fuck buys a property in the 6 figures and doesn't even go look. It's not like there's a pandemic and you can't get on a plane. A newer condo, I can understand, but an old fucking house? 

Stupid is as stupid does. Who knew Forrest Gump was wise.

----------


## suntan

> There's a bit of responsibility the buying realtor should have taken.



Oh you sweet summer child.

----------


## SJW

> There's a bit of responsibility the buying realtor should have taken.



I know there's realtors here but i'm going to say it anyway. Realtors don't GAF about people and their money. They only care about their commish. Prove me wrong!

----------


## benyl

> Oh you sweet summer child.






> I know there's realtors here but i'm going to say it anyway. Realtors don't GAF about people and their money. They only care about their commish. Prove me wrong!



Sarcasm got lost. My appologies. I don't care if there are realtors on here. They all are terrible.

My wife has her License but only uses it for our personal transactions. The stories she told me when she was active just makes me shake my head. Even buying and selling our own shit has me shaking my head.

----------


## killramos

> Did a man who lives in a drawer somewhere in Asia just stand in front of the class and say "you three - by the flagpoles after school!¡!!"
> ???
> 
> 
> Sounds hawt!



Certainly sounds like it wants our lunch money. Probably to backstop some poor real estate investments

----------


## suntan

> I would be curious about which all you can eat Chinese buffet would meet the culinary standards of beyond.



The one in The Bow is actually pretty good.

----------


## msommers

I don't think any other space where someone's salary is completely commission-based would be any different.

----------


## 89coupe

> I know there's realtors here but i'm going to say it anyway. Realtors don't GAF about people and their money. They only care about their commish. Prove me wrong!



I talk clients out of buying certain properties all the time, Im not desperate for a quick deal, I know many are, but I always give my opinion, its not always taken, but many times it is.

You need to find a realtor who doesnt rely on their commissions for a living. Someone who just does it because they enjoy helping others.

----------


## zechs

> The more experienced and sophisticated you are, the less it matters. Inexperienced buyers benefit most from a broker. I'd be comfortable using a bank, but for some reason have never gotten a competitive quote from mine.



Same here, I give my bank a chance everytime, and it's always terrible, versus brokers are basically like "here is the best rate, sign here"

----------


## 89coupe

> Sarcasm got lost. My appologies. I don't care if there are realtors on here. They all are terrible.
> 
> My wife has her License but only uses it for our personal transactions. The stories she told me when she was active just makes me shake my head. Even buying and selling our own shit has me shaking my head.



Nothing worse than part time realtors.


Shouldn’t be allowed, this pisses me off more than anything.

RECA & CREB need to crack down on this, makes the industry look like a joke.

----------


## suntan

That’s because the industry is a joke.

----------


## killramos

Yea come on, real estate is all about helping others.

Filthy casuals

----------


## 89coupe

> That’s because the industry is a joke.



In a lot of ways it is.

There are some really good people out there that do a great job.

I wish there was way more accountability and rules in place to protect all parties involved.

As of now there is very little.

I bitch about it all the time, it’s very frustrating.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, that there are a significant portion of realtors who make the entire industry look like a joke is something we can all agree on. The people that sell one house a year aren't who I'd start with, but whatever.

----------


## msommers

Isn't the idea of not needing to rely on commission, and the job being casual/part-time, essentially the same thing?

----------


## 89coupe

> Yea come on, real estate is all about helping others.
> 
> Filthy casuals



It’s this type of attitude that doesn’t help matters, not just in this industry, but the world in general. 

Nobody gives a fuck

- - - Updated - - -




> Isn't the idea of not needing to rely on commission, and the job being casual/part-time, essentially the same thing?



No

There are people that actually enjoy what they do and if you choose to take that responsibility it should be a full time commitment.

Like anything in life that requires responsible action.

----------


## killramos

I heard a rumour ‘coupe was going to start doing 1% flat commissions to fix the system.

Cause he’s only doing this to help people and doesn’t need the commission.

----------


## 89coupe

> I heard a rumour ‘coupe was going to start doing 1% flat commissions to fix the system.
> 
> Cause he’s only doing this to help people and doesn’t need the commission.



I adjust my rates accordingly, some people need it more than others.

It’s the biggest investment/ decision of most peoples lives, decisions should never be taken lightly.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I hassle coupe, but I don't think he's one of the guys giving realtors a bad name.

----------


## Buster

> I hassle coupe, but I don't think he's one of the guys giving realtors a bad name.



this is true.

- - - Updated - - -




> In a lot of ways it is.
> 
> There are some really good people out there that do a great job.
> 
> I wish there was way more accountability and rules in place to protect all parties involved.
> 
> As of now there is very little.
> 
> I bitch about it all the time, it’s very frustrating.



More regulations is bad for the most part. I prefer to let the market figure this stuff out.

----------


## Strider

> You need to find a realtor who doesn’t rely on their commissions for a living.






> Nothing worse than part time realtors.



Full time realtor who doesn't rely on commissions for a living... What should they rely on? High income spouse?

----------


## ercchry

RECA is useless… can’t hang my license at a brokerage cause it’s a conflict, but can’t renew my license without a brokerage even though I’m doing more volume than 99.9% of brokers… but I could renew if I was a PT broker working FT in an unrelated industry and did a deal… never.  :dunno:

----------


## 89coupe

> Full time realtor who doesn't rely on commissions for a living... What should they rely on? High income spouse?




I was being a bit of a dick, what I meant is there are a lot of realtors who struggle to make a living doing this job, so it promotes poor decisions and they end up putting their own needs before their clients.

Same goes for part time realtors, they don’t provide the proper service that a job like this demands. 

What you need is a realtor who is willing to put your needs before their own when it comes to helping you either sell or buy a property.

Willing to take a call on a whim, meet you on your schedule, not theirs, respond in a timely manner.

Respond period.

Basically make you feel like you are their only client. 

Trust me, there are very few realtors out there that can provide this.

----------


## Buster

> I was being a bit of a dick, what I meant is there are a lot of realtors who struggle to make a living doing this job, so it promotes poor decisions and they end up putting their own needs before their clients.
> 
> Same goes for part time realtors, they don’t provide the proper service that a job like this demands. 
> 
> What you need is a realtor who is willing to put your needs before their own when it comes to helping you either sell or buy a property.
> 
> Willing to take a call on a whim, meet you on your schedule, not theirs, respond in a timely manner.
> 
> Respond period.
> ...



I hate having to rely on trust. I much prefer ensuring people have the same interests as me, and that I know when they don't so I can put their advice in context.

----------


## bjstare

> Nothing worse than part time realtors.
> 
> 
> Shouldn’t be allowed, this pisses me off more than anything.
> 
> RECA & CREB need to crack down on this, makes the industry look like a joke.



I hate to break it to you, but PT realtors aren't the only problem  :ROFL!:

----------


## 89coupe

> I hate having to rely on trust. I much prefer ensuring people have the same interests as me, and that I know when they don't so I can put their advice in context.



Totally agree, this should be part of the interview process.

Testing their knowledge and understanding of the market, their ability to market your home, or assist you in the purchase of a home.

Do you want someone helping you buy a home if they don’t even know how it was built?

Has an endless supply of contacts for trades, materials, appliances, etc.

A good friend of mine used this analogy.

Do you want someone investing your money if he’s not willing to show you his own portfolio.

- - - Updated - - -




> I hate to break it to you, but PT realtors aren't the only problem



Of course not, but it’s definitely a contributor.

----------


## suntan

The barrier to entry to becoming a realtor should be much higher. That would solve a lot of problems.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> If CBC wrote an article about one couple willing to be publically humiliated for their stupidity, there are dozens upon dozens of examples just like this we don't hear about.
> 
> And yes they're stupid AF. FOMO culture at its peak



For sure theres a ton more morons out there lol





> There's a bit of responsibility the buying realtor should have taken. 
> 
> But, seriously, spend the $1K and fly out. Who the fuck buys a property in the 6 figures and doesn't even go look. It's not like there's a pandemic and you can't get on a plane. A newer condo, I can understand, but an old fucking house? 
> 
> Stupid is as stupid does. Who knew Forrest Gump was wise.



Agreed 100%

----------


## riander5

> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sudbu...orse-1.6461379
> 
> Also. lol



I just saw this lmao. The dumbass look on their faces in the featured image is the cherry on top. How fucking stupid can you be  :ROFL!: 

Since when do people want national attention for being idiots? I'd be hiding the details of this transaction from anyone I ever knew

----------


## suntan

She's sorta cute.

----------


## schurchill39

> She's sorta cute.



I'd definitely bang her/her dad.

----------


## SJW

> She's sorta cute.



Not a whole lot upstairs that's for sure. Their marriage will end i'm sure of that.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I was being a bit of a dick, what I meant is there are a lot of realtors who struggle to make a living doing this job, so it promotes poor decisions and they end up putting their own needs before their clients.
> 
> Same goes for part time realtors, they dont provide the proper service that a job like this demands. 
> 
> What you need is a realtor who is willing to put your needs before their own when it comes to helping you either sell or buy a property.
> 
> Willing to take a call on a whim, meet you on your schedule, not theirs, respond in a timely manner.
> 
> Respond period.
> ...



Agree. Post #1 from this formerly respected member:
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/414...s-Aren-t-Great

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I'm up for a meet.
> 
> Keep in mind 
> @Power_Of_Rotary
> , we're all just busting your balls.
> 
> Dude, if you make the money, we'll be the first to buy you a double meat sub.



I'm serious for a meet. We've all been busting on each other, especially for the past 2 years from boredom of being stuck in a communist regime. I'd be happy buy everyone a double meat sub.

----------


## SJW

> I'm serious for a meet. We've all been busting on each other, especially for the past 2 years from boredom of being stuck in a communist regime. I'd be happy buy everyone a double meat sub.



Is this another term for cock meat sandwich?

https://youtu.be/oflKrBIMmCw

----------


## schurchill39

> Is this another term for cock meat sandwich?
> 
> https://youtu.be/oflKrBIMmCw



I've never had a cock meat sandwhich before but I bet it sucks dick.

----------


## Buster

> I'm serious for a meet. We've all been busting on each other, especially for the past 2 years from boredom of being stuck in a communist regime. I'd be happy buy everyone a double meat sub.



In all seriousness - free time is my single most precious resource. I don't have enough time to see with my friends and family as much as I'd like. While you seem like a swell chap, the chances of you getting me out for a random evening engagement are zero.

----------


## cam_wmh

> The one in The Bow is actually pretty good.



True! I miss it

----------


## benyl

Sudbury seems to be a great place to live. The houses seem to be built with gaps at the bottom of walls. Cool feature.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sudbu...blem-1.6463773

I get it, poor working student. Budget some money to stay at a hotel or hostel so that you can scope out where you are living. People with little means should be the ones doing the most due diligence.

----------


## suntan

They need more equalization money from the prairies.

----------


## SJW

> Sudbury seems to be a great place to live. The houses seem to be built with gaps at the bottom of walls. Cool feature.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sudbu...blem-1.6463773
> 
> I get it, poor working student. Budget some money to stay at a hotel or hostel so that you can scope out where you are living. People with little means should be the ones doing the most due diligence.



Why do that when you can just whine to CBC to put out an enraging story? I have zero sympathy for anyone lately.

----------


## jutes

Being from Bangladesh the landlord thought that cockroaches would make him feel more at home.

Int students complaining about living standards. lol.

----------


## SJW

> Being from Bangladesh the landlord thought that cockroaches would make him feel more at home.
> 
> Int students complaining about living standards. lol.



Doing anything site unseen is gonna give you a bad time m'kay? See: Blind Dates.

----------


## haggis88

The market is so HAWT that now rental management realtors are asking for the deposit money UP FRONT to even look at your application

Swiftly told to go fuck their dad

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Being from Bangladesh the landlord thought that cockroaches would make him feel more at home.
> 
> Int students complaining about living standards. lol.



You mean the International Students that need a place to park their Ferrari Roma? Because it's not the Slumdog that's attending UofC.

----------


## msommers

> The market is so HAWT that now rental management realtors are asking for the deposit money UP FRONT to even look at your application
> 
> Swiftly told to go fuck their dad



Said companies should get reported. Some new immigrant family or student comes here and thinks that's normal so they comply. That's complete horseshit. Seriously report them

----------


## haggis88

> Said companies should get reported. Some new immigrant family or student comes here and thinks that's normal so they comply. That's complete horseshit. Seriously report them



Couldn't believe it when I read it.

To whom should I report them? Also, where would I look up the law that I am reporting them under?

They're having an open house at the property, should I go along and do it there?  :ROFL!:

----------


## haggis88

Also, incase anyone thinks i'm making that up

----------


## jutes

With warm regards. Thanks Kristeeen.

----------


## sabad66

They aren’t asking for the etransfer password so I’m going to go against the grain here and say that it seems fair to me. Rental market is crazy and they don’t want to waste time with non-serious people so this at least helps weed those people out.

----------


## haggis88

> They aren’t asking for the etransfer password so I’m going to go against the grain here and say that it seems fair to me. Rental market is crazy and they don’t want to waste time with non-serious people so this at least helps weed those people out.



I know ballers don't rent, but those of us who are poor don't really have $2000 to be sitting in purgatory for a month or so...

----------


## sabad66

If it actually takes a month then fair point, that’s a decent chunk of dough to be sitting around. 

God I wish I was a baller….I still take transit downtown lol. Single income two kids is a killer.

----------


## killramos

It’s annoying. But not having that amount available doesn’t exactly speak volumes about your ability to reliably make rent payments so it kills two birds with one stone.

----------


## suntan

> If it actually takes a month then fair point, that’s a decent chunk of dough to be sitting around. 
> 
> God I wish I was a baller….I still take transit downtown lol. Single income two kids is a killer.



Honestly transit is the best way to and fro downtown esp in winter.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It’s annoying. But not having that amount available doesn’t exactly speak volumes about your ability to reliably make rent payments so it kills two birds with one stone.



Probably this is the other reason for it.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Also, incase anyone thinks i'm making that up



I would like to do this for selling stuff on Kijiji or Facebook Marketplace, send etransfer link prior to the ability to send an “is this still available” message.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

But we all voted to "mAkE tHe RiCh PaY!!!!1!1!" so how is this possibly impacting negatively on someone who isn't rich.

----------


## suntan

> I would like to do this for selling stuff on Kijiji or Facebook Marketplace, send etransfer link prior to the ability to send an “is this still available” message.



Know why people ask? Because sellers actually do forget to take down ads. Happened to me a couple week ago.

"Oh yeah, that's gone. ha ha."

Thanks dipshit.

----------


## haggis88

> It’s annoying. But not having that amount available doesn’t exactly speak volumes about your ability to reliably make rent payments so it kills two birds with one stone.



Could quite easily come out of the savings, but then it's not making me any interest (however small the amount is)

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Could quite easily come out of the savings, but then it's not making me any interest (however small the amount is)



And I think some banks will charge you $5 cancel fee on the e-transfer (you they don’t select you as tenant to go through with rental)

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

They might have auto deposit too…

----------


## killramos

You know if they have auto deposit before you send the transfer.

- - - Updated - - -




> Could quite easily come out of the savings, but then it's not making me any interest (however small the amount is)



It’s inconvenient for you by design. Inconvenience cuts down on tire kickers.

It’s no different than putting a deposit down on anything.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You know if they have auto deposit before you send the transfer.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Its inconvenient for you by design. Inconvenience cuts down on tire kickers.
> 
> Its no different than putting a deposit down on anything.



Except real-estate, because apparently deposits are refundable now, therefore pointless.

----------


## killramos

They are only refundable if you let them be.

And aside. At least they show the person on the other side of the transaction has some form of liquidity.

----------


## zechs

I see no problem with you needing to PROVE you have the deposit. The etransfer does this, without requiring you to give them the cash, mail/hand them a cheque (that can bounce).

In fact, its kind of brilliant. Yes, it makes things tougher, but if you are expecting to movein within a month, you already have that $2k deposit ready, so it should not affect your finances whatsoever.

The only reason it irks me is because it fucks you from trying to look at multiple places at once. Luckily you can just cancel the etransfer whenever you want.

Why deal with management companies? Almost universally they are ripoffs and can get fucked. Deal direct with a landlord or choose a different location.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I do think $2k is a bit stiff but I don't think I'd have an issue with $1k.

On the other hand...
I also think that we are reading the statement incorrectly. I think I know exactly what the statement actually says. And you're not going to like it...

Hint: I think these landlords aren't spending many of their days _reconciling_...

----------


## haggis88

> Why deal with management companies? Almost universally they are ripoffs and can get fucked. Deal direct with a landlord or choose a different location.



Where would I look for places that are landlord directly?

Most of the stuff on rentfaster and kijiji are management companies

----------


## killramos

lol why would a landlord want to deal with tenants directly and vice versa.

Great asset class.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> lol why would a landlord want to deal with tenants directly and vice versa.
> 
> Great asset class.



What you’re saying is, she forgot to put don’t be poor in the ad?

----------


## killramos

I wouldn’t go that far. It is a rental.

----------


## haggis88

Only poor people rent, so saying that would get rid of all applicants!

----------


## TomcoPDR

Sorry. Just joking, yeah agree totally brutal of increasing hurdles to get into a rental.

----------


## zechs

> lol why would a landlord want to deal with tenants directly and vice versa.
> 
> Great asset class.



Because the management company is a useless middleman, like realtors and car salesmen?

No different then selling your car privately, you will almost always be better off. Indeed, some of us poors can not waste thousands for pure convenience.

As a landlord, its been some of the easiest work for the money I've performed. Wish I had been able to buy more property before going back to school.

Haggis, don't know what you are looking at on Kijiji or rentfaster, but usually 50% of rentals are done by the landlord themselves. Keep looking I guess, likely need to specify private only, no businesses.

----------


## haggis88

> Haggis, don't know what you are looking at on Kijiji or rentfaster, but usually 50% of rentals are done by the landlord themselves. Keep looking I guess, likely need to specify private only, no businesses.



Probably because we have a dog, immediately makes us terrible tenants who will let the dog destroy the place

I think there's only about 4 places on RF just now that meet our criteria...one is calling me back next week, one I haven't called yet - other 2 are the deposit up front place and one that I'm not too sure about

----------


## schurchill39

> i would like to do this for selling stuff on kijiji or facebook marketplace, send etransfer link prior to the ability to send an is this still available message.



this.

----------


## finboy

> Update, neighbours place marked as conditionally sold, house inspector had the drone out checking the roof, will see what the price is when conditions lift.



Update 2: talked to neighbour, full asking price on condition of home inspection, should close this week.

Jayzus

----------


## killramos

Good for them

Wonder how long before the city brings in a title transfer tax to solve their budget black hole.

----------


## suntan

New arrivals to the city should have to give the city $2000 via etransfer.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Will any of you beyond landlords be a kind soul and rent to this mother of 3 that also has 5 pets?

https://globalnews.ca/news/8866238/c...rice-increases

----------


## killramos

Rent goes up by 25% per animal. 50% per child.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Buster

If someone uses the word "gouge" in any context I judge them for it. 


Gouging isn't a thing.

----------


## killramos

I propose we gouge the eyes out of all future users of the word gouge.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The lathers Union would like to provide input on this proposal.

----------


## zechs

> Probably because we have a dog, immediately makes us terrible tenants who will let the dog destroy the place
> 
> I think there's only about 4 places on RF just now that meet our criteria...one is calling me back next week, one I haven't called yet - other 2 are the deposit up front place and one that I'm not too sure about



Oh yea, you're screwed.

Unfortunately, the answer as always is don't be poor.

Not specifically taking aim at you, but my parents have a theory that the poorer someone is, the more animals they will have.

----------


## finboy

> Good for them
> 
> Wonder how long before the city brings in a title transfer tax to solve their budget black hole.



Calgary real estate status, still hawt

----------


## ercchry

> Oh yea, you're screwed.
> 
> Unfortunately, the answer as always is don't be poor.
> 
> Not specifically taking aim at you, but my parents have a theory that the poorer someone is, the more animals they will have.



…indeed



Such poors with all these animals

----------


## Disoblige

That's a whole lotta buttholes.

----------


## zechs

> Such poors with all these animals



Somebody taking offense much?  :ROFL!: 

I would say that among the lower/middle/middle upper classes that it holds true. What people with servants do (I'd imagine this comes at about a 50mil net worth level and higher) is largely irrelevant to the conversation.

Continue on being butthurt though.

----------


## killramos

I bet those hounds live in a house nicer than any of ours.

And it sure as hell isnt the house their owners live in.

----------


## haggis88

> Oh yea, you're screwed.
> 
> Unfortunately, the answer as always is don't be poor.
> 
> Not specifically taking aim at you, but my parents have a theory that the poorer someone is, the more animals they will have.



Oh I make no qualms about the fact I'm poor. Pro tip though is don't move out of country for more than 2 years or your credit rating will go dormant, but if you had a random credit card you forgot to pay off, this will still go as black marks against your dormant credit

The dog isn't my choice either, if it was up to me we'd have zero animals ever.

Funny thing is that in the current rental, the toddler has done more damage than the dog  :ROFL!:

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Kids and animals, the 2 worst enemies of landlords.

----------


## suntan

If this sells for asking I'll lick a dirty dog's asshole.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-royal-oak

----------


## riander5

> If this sells for asking I'll lick a dirty dog's asshole.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-royal-oak



It might be possible, I use that Bode site for sold data... sometimes its unclear if houses were sold or pulled from the market but that piece of shit listed for 775 at 1327 Norfolk Drive NW is listed as sold..... It can't be though. It just can't be

----------


## vengie

> If this sells for asking I'll lick a dirty dog's asshole.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-royal-oak



Mountain view, walkout, green space, granite, gas range.

Better get the tongue ready...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Someone buy this place for 100k over list pls. It belonged to an elderly relative who has passed away. I'm not excited about every pic here, lol.
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven



Well haven't been getting many updates, but this place has not yet sold. Great street in a great neighborhood. House a little unique, but very functional. Probably a very good flip candidate.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Mountain view, walkout, green space, granite, gas range.
> 
> Better get the tongue ready...



Bahahaha yeah im thinking suntan's lickin. The house is fucking puny for the price but Mountain view, walkout, green space are hard to come by for those prices

----------


## zechs

> If this sells for asking I'll lick a dirty dog's asshole.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-royal-oak



 
@Toilet_X
 your presence is required

----------


## TomcoPDR

> If this sells for asking I'll lick a dirty dog's asshole.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-royal-oak






> Mountain view, walkout, green space, granite, gas range.
> 
> Better get the tongue ready...



Needs to move into betting sub thread

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Needs to move into betting sub thread



Id be down for some of that action lol

----------


## npham

Housing market is just insane. 4.8M for half a duplex in Cornerstone...

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-cornerstone

----------


## killramos

Dewd I got this place 88% off I’m a real estate genius

----------


## ercchry

How dare you question a realtor with all those letters behind their name  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

Went crazy punching 8's in and didn't bother to pay attention LOL

----------


## JfuckinC

> How dare you question a realtor with all those letters behind their name



that's a lot of online/one day courses isnt it? haha

----------


## Type_S1

> Went crazy punching 8's in and didn't bother to pay attention LOL



Who dafuq is paying $490k for that shithole? Low end finishings, unfinished basement, no garage and no fence? Market is currently crashing and you can get homes with attached garages in surrounding communities for $500k. 

Real estate in Calgary must be hawtespecially when beyonds favorite failed geologist is raking in cash lol. Anyone promoting buying real estate right now is not someone I would recommend taking any financial advice from.

----------


## riander5

> Who dafuq is paying $490k for that shithole? Low end finishings, unfinished basement, no garage and no fence? Market is currently crashing and you can get homes with attached garages in surrounding communities for $500k. 
> 
> Real estate in Calgary must be hawt…especially when beyond’s favorite failed geologist is raking in cash lol. Anyone promoting buying real estate right now is not someone I would recommend taking any financial advice from.



This is the type of comment im here for

----------


## ExtraSlow

Do we have a second favourite failed geologist?

----------


## killramos

> Do we have a second favourite failed geologist?



I feel like I want to play. But it feels awfully rude.

----------


## SJW

> Do we have a second favourite failed geologist?



Do I need to care who the first is?

----------


## suntan

Is there a list of beyond failed geologists ranked by favouriteness?

----------


## Pauly Boy

Where are we ranking those with geography degrees?

Asking for a friend.

----------


## msommers

With so many pinkie rings around, I'm humbled to know there is favourite geologist list at all  :Love: 

#blessed

----------


## schurchill39

Wait… we hate geologists here too?

----------


## dirtsniffer

That's why I like beyond. It's online and I haven't met most of you... but this feels reel, no what I mean.

Can we add m.engs, and engineers in marketing to the list

----------


## killramos

We can add all engineers to the list. They are they worst.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> We can add all engineers to the list. They are they worst.



I have some experience with them, and can confirm.

----------


## schurchill39

> We can add all engineers to the list. They are they worst.



Agreed. Engineers suck.

----------


## SJW

> I have some experience with them, and can confirm.



I know Extraslow but i'm not an engineer. Don't group me in with this list please.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I would never, and besides you are great.

----------


## jwslam

> We can add all engineers to the list. They are they worst.



just forever in training to become the worst.

----------


## killramos

I mind EIT’s far less

----------


## Buster

Can we do away with the pinky rings? It's a bad look.

----------


## Disoblige

> Can we do away with the pinky rings? It's a bad look.



Cock rings are better. Hidden and useful.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Can we do away with the pinky rings? It's a bad look.



Less than 50 percent of engineers wear the ring anyway.

----------


## you&me

You mean there are even more of _those people_ out there?

----------


## vengie

100% of the Engineers I know wear their rings.*

*I know a lot of Engineers.

----------


## suntan

> Cock rings are better. Hidden and useful.



For most geers the pinky ring doubles as a cock ring.

----------


## Buster

It's a fine line between a pinky ring and white New Balance sneakers.

----------


## schurchill39

> For most geers the pinky ring doubles as a cock ring.



Can confirm

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Only ~10% of the Eng folks I knew on a first name basis wore their ring. Those were the ones that never left the downtown office, so could be a cultural thing.

----------


## pheoxs

Got drunk and lost my ring at a club about a month after graduating. Never did replace it.

I do laugh at those that try and bring attention to it.

----------


## schurchill39

I like to use mine as a depth gauge to see how far I can put my finger in my nose. After 2 years of covid tests I'm getting in there deeeeep

----------


## Disoblige

I think it goes both ways, and the two sides are just as bad.

The one extreme where a person wears their ring as an elitest. The other end of the spectrum where they stand on the soapbox thinking they're better because they DON'T wear a ring yet they still have to bring attention to that fact.

Wear a ring, don't wear a ring, who cares. Just shut the fuck up about it.

----------


## killramos

Its as if a ton of people are hypocritical attention whores or something.

Regardless of which degree they took in university.

----------


## Disoblige

> It’s as if a ton of people are hypocritical attention whores or something.
> 
> Regardless of which degree they took in university.



As long as it's not Lakehead...  :ROFL!: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I think it goes both ways, and the two sides are just as bad.
> 
> The one extreme where a person wears their ring as an elitest. The other end of the spectrum where they stand on the soapbox thinking they're better because they DON'T wear a ring yet they still have to bring attention to that fact.
> 
> Wear a ring, don't wear a ring, who cares. Just shut the fuck up about it.



I'm a unique kind. I wear it so I can tap it on my desk or preferably boardroom tables. It gets the underlings' attention and reminds them of my incredibly important stature.



Yeah, but seriously - it's quiet time for the soapbox, non-ringers. That's virtue signaling or something Trudeau would do...
... If he had a real degree! LoL!

----------


## Buster

> I think it goes both ways, and the two sides are just as bad.
> 
> The one extreme where a person wears their ring as an elitest. The other end of the spectrum where they stand on the soapbox thinking they're better because they DON'T wear a ring yet they still have to bring attention to that fact.
> 
> Wear a ring, don't wear a ring, who cares. Just shut the fuck up about it.



Engineers feel elitist?

----------


## riander5

What the fuck are you guys talking about in the real estate thread

Sincerely

Non ring wearing engineer

----------


## schurchill39

:dunno:  just trying to derail it before Zenops and Yolo could

----------


## killramos

> What the fuck are you guys talking about in the real estate thread
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> Non ring wearing engineer



You new to this thread?

----------


## msommers

> Housing market is just insane. 4.8M for half a duplex in Cornerstone...
> Attachment 106647
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-cornerstone



Price reduced by 90%. Buy the dip!

----------


## Xamim

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...algary-bowness




> Corner lot: This 2-story home comes with 3 bedrooms and one 1 washroom on the upper level. Main floor features - living room, ; family room, dining room, washroom, kitchen, and breakfast nook. The basement features a 2 bedroom shower, utility room, laundry room, and family room. - all appliances as is. washroom as is, garage door as is - Most of the personal items will be removed. property may not be cleaned/repaired - no inspection clause please. (property is as is where is except that personal items will be gone by the closing date. Closing date July 2nd or 3rd week preferred. - no RPR was provided; no inspection clause was accepted - *unconditional offer preferred* with minimum $ 30 K down payments.



Not sure if I would have included pictures of the bathroom with what looks to be a piss bucket. I would think that the house doesn't have proper plumbing, as there are water containers next to every sink and a hand written note about not turning on the faucet. Wonder if a millennial couple will FOMO into this place.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...algary-bowness
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I would have included pictures of the bathroom with what looks to be a piss bucket. I would think that the house doesn't have proper plumbing, as there are water containers next to every sink and a hand written note about not turning on the faucet. Wonder if a millennial couple will FOMO into this place.



I hope so!

----------


## ercchry

I give it a 10% probability that the personal items are actually removed before closing

----------


## msommers

Seems like things are picking up slightly as a few places we had our eye on semi-serious have gone C/S in the first day or two.

----------


## killramos

I’m guessing we see a dead cat bounce as people who had locked in rate commitments before the 1% rise pull the trigger before they expire.

Another 60 days and I think we will see thing stop moving. Maybe.

Or they will keep going up because RealEstonks

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Looks nice from the outside, no deal if the piss bucket isn't included though

----------


## 89coupe

> I’m guessing we see a dead cat bounce as people who had locked in rate commitments before the 1% rise pull the trigger before they expire.
> 
> Another 60 days and I think we will see thing stop moving. Maybe.
> 
> Or they will keep going up because RealEstonks



Lots of out of town buyers pouring in. Calgary is still a bargain for them.

----------


## 89coupe

Just had a client come from Burnaby, sold their place for $3.5M

Cash in hand, no need for a mortgage.

----------


## msommers

Just what I didn't want to hear... sigh

----------


## Disoblige

Realtors, it is up to you to upsell on condos. Super great value guys, get it while you can!!!

----------


## 89coupe

> Just what I didn't want to hear... sigh



You trying to buy?

----------


## haggis88

> Just what I didn't want to hear... sigh



Yup...goodbye Calgary  :Frown:

----------


## msommers

> You trying to buy?



Yeah we are.

----------


## ercchry

Can confirm, was just sent an offer for an Ontario to Alberta move today, 33% cheaper purchase, double the home size

I’m also losing very little to the sticker shock of new rates… most are seeing it as a hedge against even more hikes to come

----------


## 89coupe

I have $2m listing in Elbow Park that hasn’t even hit the market yet, just a coming soon sign on the property and I already have 5 requests to view it before market. Will probably have it sold before Monday. 

Ridonkulous

----------


## 89coupe

> Yeah we are.



What neighborhood?

----------


## msommers

Our box is basically Sarcee, Glenmore, south of the river, West of McLeod

----------


## suntan

How hard is 89coupe’s dick these days?

----------


## 89coupe

> Our box is basically Sarcee, Glenmore, south of the river, West of McLeod



What is your budget?

I have two brand new detached infills going up in Killarney.
Over 3400sqft of developed space for each one. 
West backyards
Choose your own finishings.
Fulgor Milano appliances  :Pimpin':

----------


## killramos

I love how some “premium” appliance company with Italian names I have never heard of seems to appear every year.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit



----------


## 89coupe

> I love how some “premium” appliance company with Italian names I have never heard of seems to appear every year.



They have been around since the 40’s lol.

They just weren’t main stream because they were more commercial and luxury level.

----------


## killramos

And I’m sure there will be another next year that’s been around since the 30’s.

Italian engineering amirit

----------


## ExtraSlow

People love resurrecting obsolete brands and laying claim to the history. 

Not sure I'd trust Italian appliances anyway. Shoes and wine are about it.

----------


## 89coupe

> People love resurrecting obsolete brands and laying claim to the history. 
> 
> Not sure I'd trust Italian appliances anyway. Shoes and wine are about it.



Nicest appliances I have had experience with. Quality is next level.

----------


## Disoblige

I got Fulgor Milano appliances in my POS condo that cut corners in almost every single way. Kinda made me think they went with Fulgor because it was the cheapest stuff that looked luxurious. 

Maybe there are tiers though.

----------


## 89coupe

> I got Fulgor Milano appliances in my POS condo that cut corners in almost every single way. Kinda made me think they went with Fulgor because it was the cheapest stuff that looked luxurious. 
> 
> Maybe there are tiers though.




You got the Roma

My listings have the SF90 Stradale

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

How to tell someone doesn't understand Ferrari.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Our box is basically Sarcee, Glenmore, south of the river, West of McLeod






> What is your budget?
> 
> I have two brand new detached infills going up in Killarney.
> Over 3400sqft of developed space for each one. 
> West backyards
> Choose your own finishings.
> Fulgor Milano appliances



Take it to Glencoe you two.

----------


## msommers

Coupe better be careful or he's gonna wind up with a sponsor bill soon

But to answer your question Brad, we don't want new. We're currently working with a realtor right now, and I can't believe I'm saying, who is absolutely fantastic.

----------


## 89coupe

> Coupe better be careful or he's gonna wind up with a sponsor bill soon




I can’t afford Beyond, too many ballers on here.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mobile home suggested for affordability.

https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6473997

In general I do approve of a first home being an affordable one, rather than taking on unsustainable debt.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Mobile home suggested for affordability.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6473997
> 
> In general I do approve of a first home being an affordable one, rather than taking on unsustainable debt.



It’s like camping full time, I’m surprised more people don’t do this. 

This option is also perfect for the people who praise “tiny homes”. They can all live in their own tiny home village with other like minded individuals. It’s a win win!

----------


## killramos

Considering the kind of squalor a lot of people are willing to tolerate living in for “condo lyfe” I completely agree.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

That was a great read this morning, thanks for the lols.

Dudes mortgage and pad fees are more than our mortgage, property tax and insurance for our house (granted we put a large down payment).

----------


## suntan

> That was a great read this morning, thanks for the lols.
> 
> Dudes mortgage and pad fees are more than our mortgage, property tax and insurance for our house (granted we put a large down payment).



His pad fee includes some utilities, so it's not horrible. Condo fees can be comparable.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> His pad fee includes some utilities, so it's not horrible. Condo fees can be comparable.



It’s not horrible but it’s also not great. I also thought Greenwood was slated to be demolished or rezoned sometime soon? I bought a F350 Platinum Diesel from that park last fall, pretty sure it was worth more than the trailer they were living in.

----------


## Buster

I am all for solutions to get the the unwashed masses fed, watered and working without complaint.

Throw in some cheap beer and bread-and-circuses (NHL, NFL, etc), and we've got a cheap labour force ready and willing to create a return on capital.

----------


## suntan

> It’s not horrible but it’s also not great. I also thought Greenwood was slated to be demolished or rezoned sometime soon? I bought a F350 Platinum Diesel from that park last fall, pretty sure it was worth more than the trailer they were living in.



A mobile home is better than living in a condo with shared walls.

----------


## Buster

> A mobile home is better than living in a condo with shared walls.



or a million dollar duplex with a shared wall

----------


## Tik-Tok

> This option is also perfect for the people who praise “tiny homes”. They can all live in their own tiny home village with other like minded individuals. It’s a win win!



I'm not sure which would be worse. Living in a trailer park full of druggies and Harley owners, or one full of hipsters trying to convince themselves that buying a double wide tiny home was a great idea.

----------


## suntan

How's that any different than living in a condo?

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I'm not sure which would be worse. Living in a trailer park full of druggies and Harley owners, or one full of hipsters trying to convince themselves that buying a double wide tiny home was a great idea.



That’s exactly how I feel every time I get to a campground.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> That’s exactly how I feel every time I get to a campground.



Campground? ewwwww.

Why would I work hard to not have to live like someone in poverty, just to choose to live like someone in poverty as "leisure".

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Campground? ewwwww.
> 
> Why would I work hard to not have to live like someone in poverty, just to choose to live like someone in poverty as "leisure".



Truth be told, I do enjoy backcountry camping. Equivalent poverty level is far lower then the average camper in a trailer.

----------


## killramos

At least backcountry camping you are experiencing something better than the average trailer park when you arent sleeping.

----------


## 90_Shelby

That’s pretty much where I’m at. I enjoy camping, and being outdoors in the wilderness but I don’t enjoy that experience with most other campers. Backcountry camping enables me to enjoy what I like about the outdoors without a typical campground experience.

----------


## msommers

> I'm not sure which would be worse. Living in a trailer park full of druggies and Harley owners, or one full of hipsters trying to convince themselves that buying a double wide tiny home was a great idea.



Hipsters think this is a tiny house...

----------


## killramos

> That’s pretty much where I’m at. I enjoy camping, and being outdoors in the wilderness but I don’t enjoy that experience with most other campers. Backcountry camping enables me to enjoy what I like about the outdoors without a typical campground experience.



I’ve always wondered if getting into more overlanding to remote locations would mitigate this.

I camped alot when I was young, it was a good time.

Fast forward to today it’s always a disappointment.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Having a kid has improved the campground life for me. Having all the kids playing outdoors all weekend is good for them. Hoping by the time she is ten we can buy a condo (lol) in Fernie.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Busy campgrounds are awesome for kids.

----------


## suntan

Mods please merge with 2022 camping thread.

----------


## killramos

The real estate thread and the camping thread will naturally merge soon

----------


## pheoxs

> The real estate thread and the camping thread will naturally merge soon



Gonna need a Van Life subforum soon

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Gonna need a Van Life subforum soon



Like from that fuck nugget that moved to Vancouver?
No thanks.

----------


## killramos

No. From when we are all living in vans.

@rage2
 is ahead of the curve on this

----------


## 89coupe

Beyond, guaranteed to derail on every thread.

FYI, my Elbow Park listing sold $110k above ask no conditions.

0 days on market 

The market is still HAWT!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice. I'm watching some relatives flail about having issues selling a place, and I think they would have been a long way ahead with you or Jordan or a more serious and demanding realtor. It's frustrating to sit on the sidelines.

----------


## Buster

> Beyond, guaranteed to derail on every thread.
> 
> FYI, my Elbow Park listing sold $110k above ask no conditions.
> 
> 0 days on market 
> 
> The market is still HAWT!



Their realtor got the market wrong by $110k? That sounds like a lot!

----------


## killramos

imagine how much more they could have gotten if they priced it right and didn't accept an offer on day 0.

Good thing there is no fiduciary duty!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hey guys, my penis is _penis_!

----------


## 89coupe

> imagine how much more they could have gotten if they priced it right and didn't accept an offer on day 0.
> 
> Good thing there is no fiduciary duty!



We had 3 competing offers and it broke a record for the area.

Imagine how nice it is to be sold, no showings, no headaches and way more than you ever imagined it would sell for.

----------


## Buster

> We had 3 competing offers and it broke a record for the area.
> 
> Imagine how nice it is to be sold, no showings, no headaches and way more than you ever imagined it would sell for.



what do you mean no showings?

----------


## 89coupe

> what do you mean no showings?



Out of town buyers, virtual. Never hit the market.

----------


## Buster

> Out of town buyers, virtual. Never hit the market.



so what, exactly, did _you_ do?

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Collect cheques, baby.

----------


## 89coupe

> so what, exactly, did _you_ do?



Arranged a home inspection.
Had it professionally measured.
3D tour for out of town buyers to view it.
Cold called all my high end realtor friends with wealthy buyers.
Arranged 5 virtual tours, negotiated 3 different offers and got them $110k above ask.
Was up till midnight on a Saturday working the deal and had it firmed up today.

----------


## killramos

Was that supposed to come off like a lot of work?

----------


## 89coupe

> Was that supposed to come off like a lot of work?



No
Just efficient

----------


## ExtraSlow

Seller is happy I'll bet. I ain't going to slag the guy for doing a good job for his client.

----------


## Buster

This thread is not a ringing endorsement of the real estate agent profession.

----------


## 89coupe

> This thread is not a ringing endorsement of the real estate agent profession.



Nor camping  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

> Arranged a home inspection.
> Had it professionally measured.
> 3D tour for out of town buyers to view it.
> Cold called all my high end realtor friends with wealthy buyers.
> Arranged 5 virtual tours, negotiated 3 different offers and got them $110k above ask.
> Was up till midnight on a Saturday working the deal and had it firmed up today.



The deal or your penis?

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> This thread is not a ringing endorsement of the real estate agent profession.



But I think it speaks strongly to the value of all that networking at the GGCC on free-coors-light / no-pop Fridays. Cold-calling up all the HNW homies you met on the green - worth every penny, Buster!

----------


## Buster

> But I think it speaks strongly to the value of all that networking at the GGCC on free-coors-light / no-pop Fridays. Cold-calling up all the HNW homies you met on the green - worth every penny, Buster!



IF you can mis-price your product by $110k, and just rely on bidding (ie the market) to determine the price, without even having to go through the motions that a realtor normally does - then what value are you adding?

----------


## 89coupe

> IF you can mis-price your product by $110k, and just rely on bidding (ie the market) to determine the price, without even having to go through the motions that a realtor normally does - then what value are you adding?



I think you have selective reading skills.

It’s ok though Buster you are allowed to have an opinion.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Coupe made 5 figures for taking the time to make 15~ phone calls and possibly one or two drives and a hand shake.

Not a bad ROI.

Coors on Brad at the Glencoe this week.

----------


## Buster

> Coupe made 5 figures for taking the time to make 15~ phone calls and possibly one or two drives and a hand shake.
> 
> Not a bad ROI.
> 
> Coors on Brad at the Glencoe this week.



I'm trying to determine the market inefficiency that has not yet been corrected when a number of rather pedestrian activities which at least nominally should be commodities are still being paid realtor percentages. It appears that it's getting easier to sell houses, and the pricing is sticky on the agent side - for now.

----------


## 89coupe

> I'm trying to determine the market inefficiency that has not yet been corrected when a number of rather pedestrian activities which at least nominally should be commodities are still being paid realtor percentages. It appears that it's getting easier to sell houses, and the pricing is sticky on the agent side - for now.



Maybe you should switch professions, it’s so easy. Couple homes a month, $2+M a home, you are good at math.

Imagine all the time you would have to hang out in your backyard.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Maybe you should switch professions, it’s so easy. Couple homes a month, $2+M a home, you are good at math.
> 
> Imagine all the time you would have to hang out in your backyard.



Would Buster’s level of miserable increase or decrease in this scenario?

----------


## Buster

> Maybe you should switch professions, it’s so easy. Couple homes a month, $2+M a home, you are good at math.
> 
> Imagine all the time you would have to hang out in your backyard.



I'm not criticising it so much as expressing fascination by it.

----------


## 89coupe

> I'm not criticising it so much as expressing fascination by it.




I’m fascinated that an athlete who plays a game for a living can sign a $500m contract just to play a game.

Or an actor to pretend to be someone else and be paid millions. 

While someone like a surgeon who devoted years and countless hours every day just to graduate with massive debt and then devote his or her life to save life’s makes only a fraction of the above professions.

Life choices, the world is a crazy place. 

Fascinating

----------


## Buster

> I’m fascinated that an athlete who plays a game for a living can sign a $500m contract just to play a game.
> 
> Or an actor to pretend to be someone else and be paid millions. 
> 
> While someone like a surgeon who devoted years and countless hours every day just to graduate with massive debt and then devote his or her life to save life’s makes only a fraction of the above professions.
> 
> Life choices, the world is a crazy place. 
> 
> Fascinating



But I understand why the market values the athletes.

----------


## schurchill39

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...algary-bowness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Some Nutjob
> 
> This quote is hidden because you are ignoring this member. Show Quote
>  all appliances as is. washroom as is, garage door as is - Most of the personal items will be removed. property may not be cleaned/repaired - no inspection clause please. (property is as is where is except that personal items will be gone by the closing date. Closing date July 2nd or 3rd week preferred. - no RPR was provided; no inspection clause was accepted - unconditional offer preferred with minimum $ 30 K down payments.



If Buster and 89coupe could put the rulers away and their dicks back in their pants, I feel as if we all just glossed over how insane this posting was.

----------


## 89coupe

> But I understand why the market values the athletes.



What is your understanding, do tell.

- - - Updated - - -




> If Buster and 89coupe could put the rulers away and their dicks back in their pants, I feel as if we all just glossed over how insane this posting was.



Back to camping or real estate prospects?

----------


## Buster

> What is your understanding, do tell.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



The $500 million athlete can do things nobody else can (will except for the other $500 million athletes).

What they bring to the table is not a commodity.

----------


## 89coupe

> The $500 million athlete can do things nobody else can (will except for the other $500 million athletes).
> 
> What they bring to the table is not a commodity.



So a niche group of individuals that chose to do something that could possibly reward them with a ridiculous amount of money to do something they are good at.

Mmmmm

I should have become a soccer player. Dammit

----------


## Buster

> So a niche group of individuals that chose to do something that could possibly reward them with a ridiculous amount of money to do something they are good at.



That still doesn't explain for me why the fees associated with real estate have not yet been arb'd out of the system since what is happening (at least according to your description) is more commodity in nature. That's what has me interested.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> That still doesn't explain for me why the fees associated with real estate have not yet been arb'd out of the system since what is happening (at least according to your description) is more commodity in nature. That's what has me interested.



How do you arb out of a mob's protection racket?

----------


## Buster

> How do you arb out of a mob's protection racket?



Technology and cheaper labour I guess? Most of what coupe described was something you could contract out or hire someone to do cheap. The negotiating bit isn't complex - real estate deals are really just sawing off on price 4 times, and then everyone thinks they got a good deal.

----------


## Disoblige

It all comes down to one simple expression.

Don't hate the player, hate the game.

----------


## haggis88

Any beyond landlords looking for a reliable tenant?

I'm about a month away from letting the wife move into the trailer with her dog so I can find a decent place for me and the kid  :ROFL!:

----------


## 89coupe

> That still doesn't explain for me why the fees associated with real estate have not yet been arb'd out of the system since what is happening (at least according to your description) is more commodity in nature. That's what has me interested.



If you think it’s as simple as buying a bar of gold then you aren’t as smart as I thought you were.

----------


## Buster

> If you think it’s as simple as buying a bar of gold then you aren’t as smart as I thought you were.



I didn't mention gold at all. I'm not making any claims about how simple it is. I'm just going from your description - which is why I asked for it.

----------


## 89coupe

> I didn't mention gold at all. I'm not making any claims about how simple it is. I'm just going from your description - which is why I asked for it.



It’s like kicking a soccer ball down a field and aiming for a huge net, it’s so easy.

Pay me $10m a year

----------


## Buster

> It’s like kicking a soccer ball down a field and aiming for a huge net, it’s so easy.
> 
> Pay me $10m a year



Analogies are usually a weak way to make a point. This is a good example in of that.

I'm not asking for you to justify cashing a cheque. I'm trying to figure out what part of the chain seems resistant to being arb'd. I can't see it.

----------


## suntan

They're brokers.

It's a decent gig. Most people only make 3-4 house purchases their entire life, so a broker can parlay that into high earnings without too much effort.

Any attempts at reducing the broker fee is met with high resistance.

----------


## 89coupe

> They're brokers.
> 
> It's a decent gig. Most people only make 3-4 house purchases their entire life, so a broker can parlay that into high earnings without too much effort.
> 
> Any attempts at reducing the broker fee is met with high resistance.




Buster is making a passive aggressive attempt at saying he sees no value in using a Realtor.

It’s all good, I’m sure if he ever has to sell his home he will do a fine job.

Back to camping…

----------


## suntan

Nope. Buster is asking you to prove your actions are worth the price.

The answer is simple:

"What the market will bear".

----------


## Buster

> Buster is making a passive aggressive attempt at saying he sees no value in using a Realtor.
> 
> It’s all good, I’m sure if he ever has to sell his home he will do a fine job.
> 
> Back to camping…



Not at all. You're reading too much into my posts. I'm curious what activities in the chain are not replaceable by cheaper options. It is not obvious to me what those parts of the agent's role those are. The fact that they exist is obvious, since people still willingly pay agents.

----------


## ExtraSlow

There are a lot of people working to increase tech and reduce costs for that transaction. For a number of reasons, it hasn't taken over the market yet. In our lifetimes, it likely will. Right now, I personally think that the best realtors provide sufficient value to the transaction to justify using them. Also, in my own opinion, the average realtor does not.

----------


## 89coupe

> Not at all. You're reading too much into my posts. I'm curious what activities in the chain are not replaceable by cheaper options. It is not obvious to me what those parts of the agent's role those are. The fact that they exist is obvious, since people still willingly pay agents.



You cant replace emotion with technology, it doesnt work.

You have to have a mediator to provide reasoning to both sides. 

Technology will never replace that.

- - - Updated - - -




> There are a lot of people working to increase tech and reduce costs for that transaction. For a number of reasons, it hasn't taken over the market yet. In our lifetimes, it likely will. Right now, I personally think that the best realtors provide sufficient value to the transaction to justify using them. Also, in my own opinion, the average realtor does not.



Tech won’t help. There are already platforms in place to allow a person to do it themselves easily, and yet they continue to fail.

----------


## jutes

Inherently people are lazy and will use a realtor out of convenience. What a few thousand dollars to let someone else do all the work.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't think it's going to be easy, which is why it hasn't been successful yet. I'm just saying (which buster pointed out) that there is a a huge financial incentive to find a different way to do this, and the tech industry is amazing at solving these kinds of problems in the long-term.

----------


## Buster

> I don't think it's going to be easy, which is why it hasn't been successful yet. I'm just saying (which buster pointed out) that there is a a huge financial incentive to find a different way to do this, and the tech industry is amazing at solving these kinds of problems in the long-term.



Exactly.

- - - Updated - - -

My guess is that the RE industry is going to wake up one day and wonder what happened.

----------


## suntan

Growth factor of 7 sucks.

----------


## 89coupe

> But I think it speaks strongly to the value of all that networking at the GGCC on free-coors-light / no-pop Fridays. Cold-calling up all the HNW homies you met on the green - worth every penny, Buster!




Two deals = GCC buy-in, all in a days work  :thumbs up:

----------


## you&me

> My guess is that the RE industry is going to wake up one day and wonder what happened.



Tech is amazing at when dealing with widget-like commodities, but falls short when it comes to anything more expensive and more nuanced... AFAIK, there has yet to be any market that routinely deals in $1mm+ transactions where a middle man of some sort has been eliminated altogether thanks to a technological disruption. 

I think the best hope - if you want to call it that - for tech in RE beyond improving the experience of the buyer (which you're already seeing with virtual tours), is to improve efficiencies throughout the entire transaction process, which ultimately probably means facilitating auctions. At that point, agent commissions are greatly reduced, if not eliminated, but they'd be replaced by auction fees which would likely end up being similar amounts. 

Personally, I don't have a problem with the RE agents role and their compensation... I have a problem with shitty agents, doing a shitty job and tripping over unsuspecting clients that unwillingly put the care of a major life decision in the hands of someone that might have less training than a bus driver. But that's a whole 'nother issue... 

For now, I think it was most succinctly put - Don't hate the player, hate the game.

----------


## zechs

> part of the chain seems resistant to being arb'd. I can't see it.



People, obviously. Why use a realtor? There is nothing one can do that the average person can't.

The system is a lie, and people have bought into it. It is text-book rent seeking.

The only way out of it is through education of the public, but nobody has an interest in really taking down the system.

As mentioned, since people go through the process so little there isn't much outrage. You get scammed once or twice in your life over the course of decades.

There is a false narrative that a realtor has some magical powers and knowledge that help in selling a property. I've never seen this in action.

The MLS system is also part of the problem. When selling my acreage, everyone from non-MLS sources were awful to deal with.

----------


## 89coupe

> People, obviously. Why use a realtor? There is nothing one can do that the average person can't.
> 
> The system is a lie, and people have bought into it. It is text-book rent seeking.
> 
> The only way out of it is through education of the public, but nobody has an interest in really taking down the system.
> 
> As mentioned, since people go through the process so little there isn't much outrage. You get scammed once or twice in your life over the course of decades.
> 
> There is a false narrative that a realtor has some magical powers and knowledge that help in selling a property. I've never seen this in action.
> ...




LOL,

Did you read what you just said.

----------


## suntan

> LOL,
> 
> Did you read what you just said.



In the UK, people sell their homes themselves.

----------


## 89coupe

> In the UK, people sell their homes themselves.



You can sell your home yourself in Canada. 

Nobody is stopping you, it’s allowed lol

----------


## dirtsniffer

In Ontario, realtors are used to find rental tenants.. I know Ontario is full of idiots, but come on!

----------


## Buster

> Tech is amazing at when dealing with widget-like commodities, but falls short when it comes to anything more expensive and more nuanced... AFAIK, there has yet to be any market that routinely deals in $1mm+ transactions where a middle man of some sort has been eliminated altogether thanks to a technological disruption. 
> 
> I think the best hope - if you want to call it that - for tech in RE beyond improving the experience of the buyer (which you're already seeing with virtual tours), is to improve efficiencies throughout the entire transaction process, which ultimately probably means facilitating auctions. At that point, agent commissions are greatly reduced, if not eliminated, but they'd be replaced by auction fees which would likely end up being similar amounts. 
> 
> Personally, I don't have a problem with the RE agents role and their compensation... I have a problem with shitty agents, doing a shitty job and tripping over unsuspecting clients that unwillingly put the care of a major life decision in the hands of someone that might have less training than a bus driver. But that's a whole 'nother issue... 
> 
> For now, I think it was most succinctly put - Don't hate the player, hate the game.



Auctions don't need to be expensive.

coupe basically acknowledges that that's basically what he is facilitating. Any time an agent says it "sold for XXXX over list!!!", they are basically acknowledging that the market is establishing the price, and their expertise on the matter of pricing is irrelevant.

----------


## suntan

> You can sell your home yourself in Canada. 
> 
> Nobody is stopping you, it’s allowed lol



As the normal course of business, which is not the same here.

----------


## 89coupe

It’s funny how most on here call Realtors idiots but most successful Realtors make at least 5x more than your average Engineer, Geologist, or IT tech.

- - - Updated - - -




> As the normal course of business, which is not the same here.



I haven’t researched, but a quick Google search shows there are plenty of Realtors in the UK

----------


## suntan

> It’s funny how most on here call Realtors idiots but most successful Realtors make at least 5x more than your average Engineer, Geologist, or IT tech.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t researched, but a quick Google search shows there are plenty of Realtors in the UK



There are a lot of blue haired trannies on Twitter. Therefore, being a blue haired trannies is common. QED.

----------


## Euro_Trash

> and their expertise on the matter of pricing is irrelevant.



This. In my experience realtors post listings on MLS and help with the paperwork - they don't add anything related to negotiating (everything is directed by clients), finding homes (every house I have bought I found myself on MLS) or "taking the emotions out" as Brad said.

----------


## suntan

> It’s funny how most on here call Realtors idiots but most successful Realtors make at least 5x more than your average Engineer, Geologist, or IT tech.



Most realtors are idiots.

That does not mean you are an idiot.

You won't even meet most of these idiot realtors, simply because of the fact that there's a metric fuckton of realtors.

Comparing the "most successful" versus the average. Good job.

I had a friend list with Neustaedter. You don't deal with him directly, you deal with an underling, usually a vapid female hottie. She didn't even look at the house until a week into the engagement. Then she didn't set up a listing. He had to ask her to set up a listing. It was full of mistakes. REALTOR.

----------


## 89coupe

> Most realtors are idiots.
> 
> That does not mean you are an idiot.
> 
> You won't even meet most of these idiot realtors, simply because of the fact that there's a metric fuckton of realtors.
> 
> Comparing the "most successful" versus the average. Good job.
> 
> I had a friend list with Neustaedter. You don't deal with him directly, you deal with an underling, usually a vapid female hottie. She didn't even look at the house until a week into the engagement. Then she didn't set up a listing. He had to ask her to set up a listing. It was full of mistakes. REALTOR.




Who is the “idiot” who hired him?

Hmmmmm

----------


## Buster

> It’s funny how most on here call Realtors idiots but most successful Realtors make at least 5x more than your average Engineer, Geologist, or IT tech.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



This is exactly the point I'm making. If an idiot can make 5x an engineer, then there is by definition an inefficiency in the model that has not yet been exploited. Nobody has figure it out, despite much discussion. But every year I hear about realtors doing less, not more (virtual tours and zooms visits?). So at some point I think the dam will break.

----------


## 89coupe

> This is exactly the point I'm making. If an idiot can make 5x an engineer, then there is by definition an inefficiency in the model that has not yet been exploited. Nobody has figure it out, despite much discussion. But every year I hear about realtors doing less, not more (virtual tours and zooms visits?). So at some point I think the dam will break.



Back to your passive aggressive behaviour.

Why do you assume the Realtor making $500 to a million plus a year is an idiot?

----------


## suntan

> Who is the idiot who hired him?
> 
> Hmmmmm



What's your point?

----------


## 89coupe

> What's your point?



Two idiots don’t make a right.

----------


## suntan

> Two idiots don’t make a right.



So my friend is an idiot?

Please tell me, how the fuck are people supposed to differentiate between good and bad realtors?

Such professionalism too, calling your customers idiots.

You fucks truly are used car salesmen.

----------


## Buster

> Back to your passive aggressive behaviour.
> 
> Why do you assume the Realtor making $500 to a million plus a year is an idiot?



Aren't comp structures for realtors all the same? So an idiot makes the same as a non-idiot for a given volume.

----------


## 89coupe

> So my friend is an idiot?
> 
> Please tell me, how the fuck are people supposed to differentiate between good and bad realtors?
> 
> Such professionalism too, calling your customers idiots.
> 
> You fucks truly are used car salesmen.




I’m sorry, but if I’m hiring someone to handle the biggest transaction of my life, I’m making damn sure they know what they are doing and who is doing it.

It’s called an interview process.

I don’t hire someone without interviewing them and seeing their credentials.

That goes for anything of value in life.

----------


## suntan

> Aren't comp structures for realtors all the same? So an idiot makes the same as a non-idiot for a given volume.



Some idiot realtors do eventually get weeded out. 

Although I consider it mostly a game of luck.

- - - Updated - - -




> I’m sorry, but if I’m hiring someone to handle the biggest transaction of my life, I’m making damn sure they know what they are doing and who is doing it.
> 
> It’s called an interview process.
> 
> I don’t hire someone without interviewing them and seeing their credentials.
> 
> That goes for anything of value in life.



So he's still an idiot?

----------


## 88CRX

Will Smith was acting!

----------


## killramos

Real Estate brokers stem from an antiquated system where there was an inequality of RE information between the general public and the broker community ( union? Whatever you want to call their cool kids club ).

Most of that informational gap evaporated a long time ago, and continues in that direction. The cost of entry to undercut a realtor today is reasonably low.

Buster is correct that this is a market that is ripe to be arb’d downward. It has happened to most other transactional brokers in other sectors. It would be ignorant to claim immunity from this.

As an incumbent of that system, it would behoove you to understand this and your forward plans should focus on cost reduction and/or differentiation as a defensive strategy to protect your margins. Rather than passive aggressive humble brags while you hide your head in the sand which seems to be your preferred method. Hopefully you realize that your candour is obviously off putting, odd for a role that so significantly relies on like ability. Doubling down on this seems like a bad strategy.

This is pretty basic stuff.

----------


## suntan

The problem is that any cost structure that results in the realtor getting less compensation means that the house will be shown far, far less.

Because Fiduciary Duty(tm)

----------


## Buster

> The problem is that any cost structure that results in the realtor getting less compensation means that the house will be shown far, far less.
> 
> Because Fiduciary Duty(tm)



this is only true if buyers believe that they need a buy-side realtor. Which they don't.

----------


## suntan

> this is only true if buyers believe that they need a buy-side realtor. Which they don't.



89coupe's getting mad now.

----------


## you&me

> Real Estate brokers stem from an antiquated system where there was an inequality of RE information between the general public and the broker community ( union? Whatever you want to call their cool kids club ).
> 
> Most of that informational gap evaporated a long time ago, and continues in that direction. The cost of entry to undercut a realtor today is reasonably low.
> 
> Buster is correct that this is a market that is ripe to be arbd downward. *It has happened to most other transactional brokers in other sectors.* It would be ignorant to claim immunity from this.
> 
> As an incumbent of that system, it would behoove you to understand this and your forward plans should focus on cost reduction and/or differentiation as a defensive strategy to protect your margins. Rather than passive aggressive humble brags while you hide your head in the sand which seems to be your preferred method. Hopefully you realize that your candour is obviously off putting, odd for a role that so significantly relies on like ability. Doubling down on this seems like a bad strategy.
> 
> This is pretty basic stuff.



Really good post. 

I'm genuinely curious about the bolded...

----------


## killramos

> Really good post. 
> 
> I'm genuinely curious about the bolded...



Go ask an investment bank what their cut has been to sell an energy asset over the past 5 years compared to 10-15 years ago.

Just one example.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Not Calgary area but a buddy sent me this listing, the more I look the more I laugh and ask what the fuck 

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...blindman-ridge

Beyond it being dated why the fuck would you want your house like this?

----------


## suntan

> Really good post. 
> 
> I'm genuinely curious about the bolded...



Stockbrokers are basically extinct.

Retail stores - those are all brokers.

Cabs. Utterly destroyed due to ride share.

----------


## Buster

> Really good post. 
> 
> I'm genuinely curious about the bolded...



There are many examples of disintermediation in the B2C space. (Dell, Apple, amazon etc)

Examples in the C2C space: Uber, kijiji, ebay, etsy, in some ways youtube/instagram/podcasting

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Auctions don't need to be expensive.
> 
> coupe basically acknowledges that that's basically what he is facilitating. Any time an agent says it "sold for XXXX over list!!!", they are basically acknowledging that the market is establishing the price, and their expertise on the matter of pricing is irrelevant.



Hey, knock it off with your passive-aggressive critiques! 89coupe is the Lebron James of RE.

Edit: I really enjoy how 89coupe interprets a conversation about his profession and the value it brings to society as a personal attack against him, discourse =/= passive aggressive takedowns (granted, he has people like me shitposting and raggin' on him all the time).

----------


## suntan

> Not Calgary area but a buddy sent me this listing, the more I look the more I laugh and ask what the fuck 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...blindman-ridge
> 
> Beyond it being dated why the fuck would you want your house like this?



This will sell easily. It's not even expensive.

----------


## killramos

> There are many examples of disintermediation in the B2C space. (Dell, Apple, amazon etc)
> 
> Examples in the C2C space: Uber, kijiji, ebay, etsy, in some ways youtube/instagram/podcasting



This is good data to my point.

----------


## Buster

> Hey, knock it off with your passive-aggressive critiques! 89coupe is the Lebron James of RE.



I'm basically being the opposite of passive aggressive. I'm saying exactly what my point is as directly as possible, lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coupe takes it a little too personally.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

See my edit  :Smilie: 
It's funny to me that 89c calls you passive aggressive, yet dismisses your discourse with the same tactic.

----------


## suntan

> Coupe takes it a little too personally.



Yeah, if I were him I'd just brag and say "oh well motherfuckers, I'm taking advantage while I can!"

----------


## Marsh

Is 89coupe the same Brad that makes those youtube videos?

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I see this whole thing as a slightly larger, slightly more complicated version of travel agents; a third party to facilitate a transaction for you with a cut via commission. Market innovations have decimated their industry with a few hold-outs remaining until their clients die, or offering niche services (e.g. corporate, but even then it's a very limited scope transactional process with little-to-no commission). 

The size of the transaction, and dominant systems such as MLS enable RE agents to hold-out and remain, but the factors to erode their place are present, and it would be ignorant to think otherwise.

- - - Updated - - -




> Yeah, if I were him I'd just brag and say "oh well motherfuckers, I'm taking advantage while I can!"



Isn't that what posting the same picture of your m5 at a carwash every day achieves?

----------


## max_boost

> There are many examples of disintermediation in the B2C space. (Dell, Apple, amazon etc)
> 
> Examples in the C2C space: Uber, kijiji, ebay, etsy, in some ways youtube/instagram/podcasting



Selling sunset anyone

----------


## you&me

> Go ask an investment bank what their cut has been to sell an energy asset over the past 5 years compared to 10-15 years ago.
> 
> Just one example.



I would have thought that had more to do with (lack of) deal flow and less (if anything) to do with technological disruption... 




> Stockbrokers are basically extinct.
> 
> Retail stores - those are all brokers.
> 
> Cabs. Utterly destroyed due to ride share.



You're absolutely right, but those are all essentially widgets (stocks, shoes, contact lenses, etc) that have been disrupted for the better at a lower cost to the consumer. 




> There are many examples of disintermediation in the B2C space. (Dell, Apple, amazon etc)
> 
> Examples in the C2C space: Uber, kijiji, ebay, etsy, in some ways youtube/instagram/podcasting



Same as above re: Dell etc... And the C2C space is not quite the same as the increased efficiencies are providing more exposure, but not really replacing an agent or middleman. 

Sorry, I should have been more clear. In my earlier post, I was referring to transacting non-commodity, non-widgets and the lack of disruption in those spaces... Which I'm still not seeing a ton of examples. Any time there's a unique high-value asset still seems to benefit from an advisory agent and hasn't largely been disrupted (as far as I can tell, hence asking for examples).

----------


## jwslam

> Is 89coupe the same Brad that makes those youtube videos?



nope
https://realtybybrad.com/

----------


## Buster

> I would have thought that had more to do with (lack of) deal flow and less (if anything) to do with technological disruption... 
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right, but those are all essentially widgets (stocks, shoes, contact lenses, etc) that have been disrupted for the better at a lower cost to the consumer. 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as above re: Dell etc... The C2C space is not quite the same as the increased efficiencies are providing more exposure, but not really replacing an agent or middleman. 
> ...



I would argue the unique bit, but I get it.

Maybe BaT and Cars and Bids would be another example. Kinda.

----------


## suntan

> Sorry, I should have been more clear. In my earlier post, I was referring to transacting non-commodity, non-widgets and the lack of disruption in those spaces... Which I'm still not seeing a ton of examples. Any time there's a unique high-value asset still seems to benefit from an advisory agent and hasn't largely been disrupted (as far as I can tell, hence asking for examples).



The cost will not be zero. The cost can be lowered. Eventually I suspect it will be a flat rate service.

----------


## 89coupe

Maybe Beyond should setup a “sell my house section”.

Haha  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

> Maybe Beyond should setup a “sell my house section”.
> 
> Haha



If I sell my house for 1% commission will you show it?

----------


## max_boost

> Maybe Beyond should setup a “sell my house section”.
> 
> Haha



I mean arguably with a good home inspector and shakalaka, why wouldn't it work lol plus Beyond pays cash

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's probably five or fewer beyonders who make more than 89coupe. The rest of us are just idiots who make much less per working hour.

----------


## zechs

> Its called an interview process.
> 
> I dont hire someone without interviewing them and seeing their credentials.
> 
> That goes for anything of value in life.



Please tell me your OBJECTIVE criteria for interviewing someone you hire as a realtor.

Seriously, I mean you are a rockstar, give me a list, I'd love to know how to evaluate a potential realtor.

----------


## Buster

> There's probably five or fewer beyonders who make more than 89coupe. The rest of us are just idiots who make much less per working hour.



there's way more than five

----------


## 89coupe

> If I sell my house for 1% commission will you show it?



If I have a client who wants your house, of course.

What Realtor wouldn’t?

----------


## Buster

> What Realtor wouldn’t?



Trick question?

----------


## 89coupe

> I mean arguably with a good home inspector and shakalaka, why wouldn't it work lol plus Beyond pays cash




I can’t wait to see the Beyond intellects take on this simple task.

----------


## max_boost

> I can’t wait to see the Beyond intellects take on this simple task.



I support the system and it's fees. Capitalism baby. But you make it sound like it's extremely complicated lol

----------


## 90_Shelby

> It’s funny how most on here call Realtors idiots but most successful Realtors make at least 5x more than your average Engineer, Geologist, or IT tech.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t researched, but a quick Google search shows there are plenty of Realtors in the UK



How much does the average Engineer, Geologist, or IT tech make per year?


I also find it interesting that it has become Brad's responsibility to defend the entire real estate industry from the Beyond jackals. I don't think I'd have the patience to do this. 

Porno red Trackhawk interiors........ that's another story.

----------


## max_boost

> How much does the average Engineer, Geologist, or IT tech make per year?



I mean that's pretty good and I wouldn't be surprised at all as the top realtors do a ton of volume. 

Now if you said 5X the Beyond Dentists, kk that's some real  :Pimpin':  haha

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

time for everyone to start posting their T4's

----------


## 89coupe

> How much does the average Engineer, Geologist, or IT tech make per year?
> 
> 
> I also find it interesting that it has become Brad's responsibility to defend the entire real estate industry from the Beyond jackals. I don't think I'd have the patience to do this. 
> 
> Porno red Trackhawk interiors........ that's another story.




I find it entertaining.

Honestly I have been out of the O&G industry for so long now I don’t even know.

$250k/year plus bonuses?

Sound about right?

----------


## msommers

The number of realtors in this town making 'just' ( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) $200k+/yr is likely <5% of all realtors in town. Nevermind the 500K+ that Brad is alluding to.

I am jealous of those realtor vehicle discounts though.

----------


## suntan

Median is $46K in Canada, according to wowa.ca. Seems totally legit.

https://wowa.ca/how-much-do-real-estate-agents-make

----------


## 90_Shelby

> The number of realtors in this town making 'just' ( ) $200k+/yr is likely <5% of all realtors in town. Nevermind the 500K+ that Brad is alluding to.
> 
> I am jealous of those realtor vehicle discounts though.




Brad suggested that good realtors make 5x the average compensation of an engineer, geologist or IT tech. Assuming the average also makes a bonus on top of their $250k suggested comp ($3-350k with bonus). That would suggest Brad and other realtors are making $1.5 - $1.75 million per year.

Nice work Brad!

And also nice work engineers, goes and IT guys!

Impressive!

----------


## Type_S1

> Please tell me your OBJECTIVE criteria for interviewing someone you hire as a realtor.
> 
> Seriously, I mean you are a rockstar, give me a list, I'd love to know how to evaluate a potential realtor.



- passed grade 9
- can speak and write in (broken) English 
- has a phone
- has a car 
- has a computer and printer

I think we all understand what realtors doit is all low-skilled mundane tasks that are easily replaceable. The only real differentiating skill is communicationas in they will actually communicate with you and respond quicklywhich again, not a super high bar. 

Agree with everyone in this thread (except geo-realtor) that realtors will be arbd down or out of the process in the near future. Boomers are still technologically illiterate for the most part and need people to hold their hands for basic shit so that generation will always need realtors. Millennials and younger are all capable of using technology to replace the majority of what realtors claim to do.

----------


## 89coupe

> - passed grade 9
> - can speak and write in (broken) English 
> - has a phone
> - has a car 
> - has a computer and printer
> 
> I think we all understand what realtors do…it is all low-skilled mundane tasks that are easily replaceable. The only real differentiating skill is communication…as in they will actually communicate with you and respond quickly…which again, not a super high bar. 
> 
> Agree with everyone in this thread (except geo-realtor) that realtors will be arb’d down or out of the process in the near future. Boomers are still technologically illiterate for the most part and need people to hold their hands for basic shit so that generation will always need realtors. Millennials and younger are all capable of using technology to replace the majority of what realtors claim to do.



95% of my clients are Millennials.

----------


## 89coupe

> Brad suggested that good realtors make 5x the average compensation of an engineer, geologist or IT tech. Assuming the average also makes a bonus on top of their $250k suggested comp ($3-350k with bonus). That would suggest Brad and other realtors are making $1.5 - $1.75 million per year.
> 
> Nice work Brad!
> 
> And also nice work engineers, goes and IT guys!
> 
> Impressive!



Bonuses were good this year.

Double Trackhawks er I mean double meat sandwiches.

----------


## Buster

Boomers and Millenials, two useless generations but for entirely different reasons.

----------


## suntan

The oldest Boomers are now very old.

The oldest millennials are in their 40s, so they're at the age where service matters.

----------


## max_boost

> Boomers and Millenials, two useless generations but for entirely different reasons.



Both have failed the Art of Manliness?

----------


## killramos

> I would have thought that had more to do with (lack of) deal flow and less (if anything) to do with technological disruption...



Less focus on technological disruption per se, more focus on democratization of information.

Basically, what unique experience/information/abilities/exposure are you paying for?

----------


## sabad66

I love the gaslighting in this thread lol. Average geo/engg/IT salaries 250k + bonus, realtors in the $1M+ range. My lord

Some poor chaps from eastern Canada are going to come across this thread from google searches and start telling everyone about crazy salaries in Calgary haha

----------


## 89coupe

> I love the gaslighting in this thread lol. Average geo/engg/IT salaries 250k + bonus, realtors in the $1M+ range. My lord
> 
> Some poor chaps from eastern Canada are going to come across this thread from google searches and start telling everyone about crazy salaries in Calgary haha



Don’t forget the affordable real estate  :Pimpin':

----------


## npham

I'm not agreeing with how much money realtors make or the amount of education/training required to get your license, but I will say that when Jordan sold our place in May 2022 he nailed it. He used his network and reached out to a realtor selling a place a few doors down from us. Spoke to her and was able to get some information on why her listing hasn't sold - which helped set our list price. Their place was on the market for 3 weeks and still not sold when we went to market. We listed it at their original starting price...I was nervous going in so high, but he sold our place for the full amount, in a few days. This was more than we expected it to sell for when we started this process but his feedback on what needed to be fixed, changed, etc. was key to selling quickly. That's the kind of experience and knowledge that a good realtor brings to the table (in my opinion) for the selling side.

However, on the buying side, we purchased a spec home and didn't use Jordan (it was a take or leave it price with the builder). That's where it doesn't make a lot of sense and the industry could change but won't.

----------


## 89coupe

Beyond should definitely setup its own housing forum for all the Beyonders who want freedom from the idiot no good Realtors who won’t show their homes and charge crazy commissions.

Freedom, Beyond!

----------


## TomcoPDR

Don’t be poor, best asset v7.2 sub section

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Beyond should definitely setup its own housing forum for all the Beyonders who want freedom from the idiot no good Realtors who wont show their homes and charge crazy commissions.
> 
> Freedom, Beyond!



Or quit engaging the 4-5 guys who constantly criticize you.

----------


## 89coupe

> Or quit engaging the 4-5 guys who constantly criticize you.



What fun would that be, gotta give them something exciting in their miserable lives. 

 :Angel:

----------


## jutes

> What fun would that be, gotta give them something exciting in their miserable lives.



Sell me this pen.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> What fun would that be, gotta give them something exciting in their miserable lives.



Lol

I would also be miserable if I had to drive a Ridgeline everyday.  :Angel:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Lol
> 
> I would also be miserable if I had to drive a Ridgeline everyday.



Or do you only buy a ridgeline if you are already miserable? And if so, when am I buying mine?

----------


## vengie

Group buy on Ridgelines?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Group buy on Ridgelines?



Let's get an agent of some sort to facilitate a transaction of this level of importance.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> What fun would that be, gotta give them something exciting in their miserable lives.



We are truly #blessed. You should add "brush the haters off" to your description of duties - helps justifies the commish'!

- - - Updated - - -




> Let's get an agent of some sort to facilitate a transaction of this level of importance.



wanna set up a Zoom to go over our interview questions? Don't want to be stuck with just any goof off the street!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I do not agree with the miserable creme puffs criticizing a guy who has devoted 20 years trying to convince beyond that he is uber rich.  :Drama:

----------


## bjstare

Holy crap, he's alive.

----------


## schurchill39

Someone found their alt password. 
@Toilet_X
 will be happy his prolapse buddy is back

----------


## killramos

I wonder if we have a hope that sugarphreak will come back now

----------


## TomcoPDR

Imagine if Sugarphreak kept his quad garage home till now. Wonder how much it’d be in todays hawt market

----------


## you&me

> Imagine if Sugarphreak kept his quad garage home till now. Wonder how much itd be in todays hawt market



Since 2015, when he sold? About the same... How's that for HAWT?  :ROFL!:

----------


## 89coupe

> I do not agree with the miserable creme puffs criticizing a guy who has devoted 20 years trying to convince beyond that he is uber rich.



Beyond created that imaginary idea, not me.

I can’t help if certain people fixate on a certain status quo.

That usually stems from insecurities with ones self.

20+ years and still enjoying life, nothing miserable going on. Haha

 :Pimpin':

----------


## msommers

With spin that like, you should work as a spokesperson for politicians!

----------


## 89coupe

> With spin that like, you should work as a spokesperson for politicians!



You never mentioned what your budget was?

I have two gorgeous singles going up in Killarney.

----------


## msommers

Just got an accepted offer last night  :Smilie: 

You can PM them to me anyways, I'm curious still.

----------


## riander5

> Just what I didn't want to hear... sigh



Imagine this situation: 

Msommers posts a few houses he is looking at are C/S quickly and that well positioned buyers being able to pay anything is NOT what he wants to hear, sounding quite down on the situation.

In comes our caped crusader 89coupe, hey do you want some $1.5 MM brand new infills in killarney? (Just a guess, could be more based on SQFT)

Well, despite a rather obvious situation, 89coupe has clearly missed the mark again. But he promises he gives the best buyer experience plus, hey, they have top of the line Milano appliances!

Why does the world despise realtors? I don't get it either. They truly offer an irreplaceable service. They could NEVER be automated. If one were to get hit by a bus, there is absolutely NO way any other realtor could step in and complete their job same day with the exact same results his or her predecessor would have achieved.

- - - Updated - - -




> Beyond created that imaginary idea, not me.
> 
> I can’t help if certain people fixate on a certain status quo.
> 
> That usually stems from insecurities with ones self.
> 
> 20+ years and still enjoying life, nothing miserable going on. Haha



"Look at my car"
"Look at me joining the Glencoe"
"Look at my $200k watch"
"Look at all the houses I am so easily selling"
"Why are you people so fixated on me? Get a life! Like me!"

----------


## 89coupe

> Just got an accepted offer last night 
> 
> You can PM them to me anyways, I'm curious still.




Link here https://www.instagram.com/p/Cdwtyv5J...d=YmMyMTA2M2Y=

----------


## msommers

The market might still be HAWT but this is fucked. The icing is the up-sloping backyard

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-bankview

- - - Updated - - -




> Link here https://www.instagram.com/p/Cdwtyv5J...d=YmMyMTA2M2Y=



With 37st and 26 ave right there, it's not an ideal location tbh.

----------


## 89coupe

> The market might still be HAWT but this is fucked. The icing is the up-sloping backyard
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-bankview
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> With 37st and 26 ave right there, it's not an ideal location tbh.



It’s 3 houses in and the street is quiet. Not perfect but not terrible. 

Plus it’s west facing backyard. I’m sure they will sell fast, our finishings are way nicer than most of the crap you see being built inner city. 

Congrats on the purchase of your home. Which community did you end up buying in?

----------


## ercchry

Just me… or is advertising “developed space” sqft instead of AG sqft the equivalent to the used car salesman advertising “lady driven”?

----------


## you&me

> The market might still be HAWT but this is fucked. The icing is the up-sloping backyard
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-bankview



From what I remember, that's not a great part of Bankview either... HAWT

----------


## suntan

No bank or no view?

----------


## benyl

> With 37st and 26 ave right there, it's not an ideal location tbh.



I wouldn't be worried about the traffic. I would be worried about the hobos who break into your house and steals your cars... Or do drugs in the back alley.

The Westbrook station is like 5-7 blocks from there. My brother lives on 35th street and he deals will that shit everyday.

The house might be "luxury" but the neighborhood aint no Aspen.

----------


## benyl

> Since 2015, when he sold? About the same... How's that for HAWT?



Correct:

https://www.honestdoor.com/property/...-sw-calgary-ab

----------


## 89coupe

> I wouldn't be worried about the traffic. I would be worried about the hobos who break into your house and steals your cars... Or do drugs in the back alley.
> 
> The Westbrook station is like 5-7 blocks from there. My brother lives on 35th street and he deals will that shit everyday.
> 
> The house might be "luxury" but the neighborhood aint no Aspen.




That is every inner city community in Calgary haha.

Have you experienced your first summer in University Heights yet?

The football games make that area a nightmare.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> The football games make that area a nightmare.



I go to all the football games so this is something I could handle.

Killarney is overrun with "hobos", I can testify to that. Anything not bolted down within 10 blocks of westbrook will be stolen.

----------


## 89coupe

> I go to all the football games so this is something I could handle.
> 
> Killarney is overrun with "hobos", I can testify to that. Anything not bolted down within 10 blocks of westbrook will be stolen.



Yep, all of them, they are everywhere. Stay away, west side is the best side.

----------


## benyl

Ummm, Killarney is west side.

----------


## suntan

Not west enough you beyond idiot.

----------


## 89coupe

> Ummm, Killarney is west side.



West of 69th street for clarity  :Drama:   :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

> The market might still be HAWT but this is fucked. The icing is the up-sloping backyard
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-bankview
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



Hope you and every single family member like stairs. You'll be doing them a ton. But good price... Wait. It's a duplex?! 







> That is every inner city community in Calgary haha.
> Have you experienced your first summer in University Heights yet?
> The football games make that area a nightmare.



All 10 of those home games? Oo big inconvenience.

----------


## 89coupe

> Hope you and every single family member like stairs. You'll be doing them a ton. But good price... Wait. It's a duplex?! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 10 of those home games? Oo big inconvenience.



We had friends who said the crowds and street parking was unbearable.

Drunks, rowdy crowds, a lot of rentals around there as well full of University kids.

No thanks. Haha

But one persons trash is another’s treasure. 

Each to their own.

----------


## bjstare

> West of 69th street for clarity



But must still stay east of 85th, the poors live west of 85th. Unless you go past 101st, then you’re back in desirable territory. Am I doing it right?

Seriously though, Killarney sucks. All inner city communities that aren’t fully gentrified and rebuilt suffer from some form of it, but being a few blocks from the train line is asking for trouble.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> We had friends who said the crowds and street parking was unbearable.
> 
> Drunks, rowdy crowds, a lot of rentals around there as well full of University kids.
> 
> No thanks. Haha
> 
> But one persons trash is another’s treasure. 
> 
> Each to their own.



This statement suggests that you’re not familiar with University Heights as a whole. Either that or you think Banff Trail is University Heights.

Kind of surprising actually.

----------


## suntan

UH has a ton of rentals. I used to rent there when I was a student. Like crazy amount of rentals. I'd say 80% are rentals but that's probably too high. 

It's why they opposed the redevelopment by 16th Ave for so long. Heaven forbid the cash cows have competition.

----------


## msommers

We like Killarney and are staying here. Zero issues, going on ten years now.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Correct:
> 
> https://www.honestdoor.com/property/...-sw-calgary-ab



Sugarphreak’s old place? I would had thought from $1mil. To $1.5 mil. After these few years

----------


## 89coupe

> This statement suggests that youre not familiar with University Heights as a whole. Either that or you think Banff Trail is University Heights.
> 
> Kind of surprising actually.




Im just playing the Beyond game, lol, seriously. 

I say right, they say left. 

They are like little children. Im just having fun lol

----------


## suntan

> We like Killarney and are staying here. Zero issues, going on ten years now.



Yeah but you live in a cardboard box.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> UH has a ton of rentals. I used to rent there when I was a student. Like crazy amount of rentals. I'd say 80% are rentals but that's probably too high. 
> 
> It's why they opposed the redevelopment by 16th Ave for so long. Heaven forbid the cash cows have competition.



Rentfaster currently shows 10 rentals available in UH including the big apartment buildings along University drive and there are no rentals listed at all on the entire westside of the community. On the other hand, there are 30 listings in Banff Trail scattered all over the place.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Im just playing the Beyond game, lol, seriously. 
> 
> I say right, they say left. 
> 
> They are like little children. Im just having fun lol




Stonewalling - a classic snail technique.

I think what's actually going on is closer to this:

----------


## killramos

> UH has a ton of rentals. I used to rent there when I was a student. Like crazy amount of rentals. I'd say 80% are rentals but that's probably too high. 
> 
> It's why they opposed the redevelopment by 16th Ave for so long. Heaven forbid the cash cows have competition.



Wasn’t that like 50 years ago?

UH is a top tier neighborhood, not much debate there.

Aspen on the other hand… that’s just another suburb out in the boonies.

Fully agree on Killarney being seriously overrated, a lot of Altadore too imo.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is it time for my recurring rant on how undesirable Aspen is? Probably give that a few days.

----------


## SJW

> Is it time for my recurring rant on how undesirable Aspen is? Probably give that a few days.



Can you also let me know what model of Ridgeline I need to buy?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I actually didn't know they had more than one.

----------


## Tik-Tok

The Ford Maverick is the correct Ridgeline model.

----------


## Buster

> Can you also let me know what model of Ridgeline I need to buy?



Aspen Edition.

----------


## 89coupe

> Wasn’t that like 50 years ago?
> 
> UH is a top tier neighborhood, not much debate there.
> 
> Aspen on the other hand… that’s just another suburb out in the boonies.
> 
> Fully agree on Killarney being seriously overrated, a lot of Altadore too imo.




University Heights top tier?  :ROFL!: 

Working the bell curve hard lol

----------


## killramos

Didn’t you call Aspen the best neighborhood in the city lol? 7 minutes to downtown lol.

Classic

Never change.

I’d live in university heights a million years before the suburbs.

----------


## SJW

> Aspen Edition.



Can I haul a Boler Hipster'ized trailer with this edition?

----------


## suntan

> Rentfaster currently shows 10 rentals available in UH including the big apartment buildings along University drive and there are no rentals listed at all on the entire westside of the community. On the other hand, there are 30 listings in Banff Trail scattered all over the place.



Landlords post elsewhere for students. And lots of them are rooms and basements.

Banff Trail is not as popular because you have to cross Crowchild.

----------


## Buster

> Can I haul a Boler Hipster'ized trailer with this edition?



I had to google that.

----------


## msommers

> Yeah but you live in a cardboard box.



Teatime is noon on Sundays. Come on over, plenty of space!

----------


## suntan

That shack is worth at least $500K.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Landlords post elsewhere for students. And lots of them are rooms and basements.
> 
> Banff Trail is not as popular because you have to cross Crowchild.



We’ll have to agree to disagree on this one.

I’ve been a landlord in the area to students and others for over 10 years.

----------


## benyl

> Landlords post elsewhere for students. And lots of them are rooms and basements.
> 
> Banff Trail is not as popular because you have to cross Crowchild.



Interesting. I can't say I've seen many students in my end of the neighborhood. I suspect they are mostly on the east side by the apartments and McMahon. But then again, in person classes on recently started again. Let's see what September brings. I was hoping BSD was going to provide some drama, but there was nothing more than a few groups of student walking around.

Every house on my street is owner occupied. Bunch of Doctors, Lawyers, professors and retired people. Many of the retired people are aging out.

----------


## bjstare

> Teatime is noon on Sundays. Come on over, plenty of space!
> 
> Attachment 106812



Why isn't there a bucket underneath the toilet seat on the side? The poop would go right on the floor.

----------


## suntan

Yeah it's definitely mostly in the east end with a smattering in the west end.

BSD is extremely tame. Always has been. We were too burnt out by then. Mine usually consisted of wearing loud shorts, having a couple of beers and then going to bed early and sleeping in for the first time in weeks.

- - - Updated - - -




> We’ll have to agree to disagree on this one.
> 
> I’ve been a landlord in the area to students and others for over 10 years.



Well I was a student looking, sooo....

I mean I guess it's been decades, but those things are cash cows.

----------


## riander5

> We had friends who said the crowds and street parking was unbearable.
> 
> Drunks, rowdy crowds, a lot of rentals around there as well full of University kids.
> 
> No thanks. Haha
> 
> But one persons trash is anothers treasure. 
> 
> Each to their own.



Its 'to each their own' you numbnuts.

----------


## 89coupe

> Its 'to each their own' you numbnuts.




100% agree “to each their own” part

lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Why isn't there a bucket underneath the toilet seat on the side? The poop would go right on the floor.



That's the basketball hoop. The toilet is leaning against a parked car.

----------


## riander5

> 100% agree “to each their own” part
> 
> lol



I will say, you seem to take a ribbing quite well for the most part.

I personally don't have anything against you for making bank. Just realtors in general which I feel are very overpaid and many have stated is an industry ripe for disruption. If it does get disrupted seems you and Jordan won't be in any financial trouble anyways

----------


## Buster

> I will say, you seem to take a ribbing quite well for the most part.
> 
> I personally don't have anything against you for making bank. Just realtors in general which I feel are very overpaid and many have stated is an industry ripe for disruption. If it does get disrupted seems you and Jordan won't be in any financial trouble anyways



That's not why he gets the ribbing.

----------


## suntan

I have to pay extra for ribbing.

----------


## Buster

> I get paid extra for ribbing.



ftfy

----------


## 89coupe

> I will say, you seem to take a ribbing quite well for the most part.
> 
> I personally don't have anything against you for making bank. Just realtors in general which I feel are very overpaid and many have stated is an industry ripe for disruption. If it does get disrupted seems you and Jordan won't be in any financial trouble anyways




All in good fun, I’m not phased by all the mud slinging, I definitely don’t fit the Beyond mold.

Im not too concerned about the state of Realtors or the future of Real Estate. I will be retired before the shit hits the fan, If it even does. 

I post out of boredom mostly haha.

----------


## SJW

> i have to pay extra for rimming from 89coupe.



ftfy

----------


## zechs

> I get paid extra for rimming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by buster
> 
> 
> ...



ftfy

Fuck lol, great minds think alike SJW

----------


## suntan

> ftfy



That reminds me, can you e-transfer me the $100 for the ribbing?

----------


## Buster

> All in good fun, I’m not phased by all the mud slinging, I definitely don’t fit the Beyond mold.
> 
> Im not too concerned about the state of Realtors or the future of Real Estate. I will be retired before the shit hits the fan, If it even does. 
> 
> I post out of boredom mostly haha.



I dunno man, nobody screams "I need validation" more than you on here, haha.

----------


## max_boost

> I dunno man, nobody screams "I need validation" more than you on here, haha.



That’s the old oil and gas 89coupe

This new realtor 89coupe is aight

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Im not too concerned about the state of Realtors or the future of Real Estate. I will be retired before the shit hits the fan, If it even does.



Half of beyond works in industries that people claim are dying.

----------


## SJW

> Half of beyond works in industries that people claim are dying.



I'm into cuckhold porn. Am I going to be ok?

----------


## 89coupe

> Half of beyond works in industries that people claim are dying.



Everything dies eventually lol 

Live life to the fullest while you can.

----------


## Buster

> That’s the old oil and gas 89coupe
> 
> This new realtor 89coupe is aight



I have no problems with Brad at all...wouldn't know the guy if I standing in front of him.

----------


## gpomp

> I have no problems with Brad at all...wouldn't know the guy if I standing in front of him.



He's the guy chatting you up at golf.

----------


## 88CRX

> He's the guy chatting you up at golf.



Whats golf?

----------


## gpomp

> Whats golf?



Something white people do?

----------


## killramos

No one would let Buster join a golf course.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier



----------


## Buster

> No one would let Buster join a golf course.



I would show up in a ridgeline, and all of the people with lexuses and lincolns would tell me that I should be back home doing light DIY projects.

----------


## 88CRX

> i would show up in a ridgeline, and all of the people with lexuses and lincolns would tell me that i should be back home doing *yard work*.



fyp

----------


## killramos

A ridgeline is an excellent choice for picking up grass seed and fertilizer from your local costco

----------


## ercchry

> A ridgeline is an excellent choice for picking up grass seed and fertilizer from your local costco



Does it have more payload than the mighty Odyssey??

----------


## Buster

> Does it have more payload than the mighty Odyssey??



maybe? they are basically the same.

----------


## mo_money2supe

> Thats the old oil and gas 89coupe
> 
> This new realtor 89coupe is aight



The old one ate $200 lunches, while the new one eats $200 caviar on the side of his $1,000 lunches? While posting links on beyond to his IG account of his newly found RE homies foodie club?

----------


## max_boost

> I have no problems with Brad at all...wouldn't know the guy if I standing in front of him.



He's a sexy dude.  :Love:

----------


## 89coupe

> I would show up in a ridgeline, and all of the people with lexuses and lincolns would tell me that I should be back home doing light DIY projects.



Ridgelines approved

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Ridgelines approved



Groundskeeper?

----------


## Buster

> Ridgelines approved



That's awfully close to black, but I'll allow it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Westwind purchase, so you know it's serious money coming in from Methbridge.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Westwind purchase, so you know it's serious money coming in from Methbridge.



Stolen vehicle, dumped at the course.

----------


## Buster

I think Rotary's feelings are hurt or soemthing.

----------


## SJW

> I think Rotary's feelings are hurt or soemthing.



That's why I don't have feelings.

----------


## TomcoPDR

https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24114...alsharelisting

Wonder if the hail tent is included.

----------


## dubhead

> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24114...alsharelisting
> 
> Wonder if the hail tent is included.



BUT THIS HOUSE IT'S BETTER THEN EVERY OTHER HOUSE WITH A t3j5a8 POSTAL CODE

----------


## ercchry

“Loaded with upgrades” …hate to see the not upgraded kitchen  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

It's a money maker, how can you not want it - legal suite and mechanic.

----------


## jutes

What happens when taxi drivers get real estate licenses.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> What happens when taxi drivers get real estate licenses.



Both requires stringent regulatory guidelines and industry standards

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> What happens when taxi drivers get real estate licenses.



you can only buy with CASH TODAY!

----------


## suntan

> What happens when taxi drivers get real estate licenses.



Covid 19

----------


## benyl

> Neighbours house just went on the market for $800k, considering that is 30%+ more than what we bought our place for in Nov 2019 and it isnt nearly as updated, curious to see how accurate a sale price is vs honest door.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...west-hillhurst



Sold. 
$796,250

----------


## finboy

> Sold. 
> $796,250



New owners own a coffee roasting business apparently

----------


## msommers

> Sold. 
> $796,250



Who the heck haggles down to $250!

----------


## bjstare

> Who the heck haggles down to $250!



The type of people that roast coffee for a living, I suppose.

----------


## schurchill39

Probably a "split the difference" type deal

----------


## ExtraSlow

I absolutely would haggle the extra $250.

----------


## suntan

Not even a single 8 in the price, what kind of buyers are these.

----------


## max_boost

> I absolutely would haggle the extra $250.



I can see that haha and for the thrills why not




> New owners own a coffee roasting business apparently



 good job on your place fin!

----------


## finboy

Neither the buyer nor seller were 8 enthusiasts, price was over some minor repairs post inspection so definitely split the baby

----------


## zechs

> I absolutely would haggle the extra $250.



I would raise the counteroffer on you, and then not back down. I've done this before, because fuck people and their dads like you.

I say this in the most jovial but serious manner I can muster.

----------


## max_boost

Never split the difference - Chris Voss

----------


## brucebanner

> I absolutely would haggle the extra $250.



I would haggle just to haggle as I enjoy it and most people are willing.




> I would raise the counteroffer on you, and then not back down. I've done this before, because fuck people and their dads like you.
> 
> I say this in the most jovial but serious manner I can muster.



I also like this.

----------


## killramos

I routinely respond with a flat out no to most counter offers.

----------


## kJUMP

> Never split the difference - Chris Voss



Great book, I've read it twice.

----------


## suntan

Hey I've read that book too.

----------


## kJUMP

We're all on our way to becoming master negotiators.

----------


## vengie

> Never split the difference - Chris Voss



x12

----------


## riander5

What did I do to deserve this 6 minute youtube ad? Also, black white and red camo? As they say, you can't buy class  :Pimpin':   :Wink:

----------


## 90_Shelby

> What did I do to deserve this 6 minute youtube ad? Also, black white and red camo? As they say, you can't buy class



Isn’t that 
@89coupe
?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Terrible video to fap to, found it difficult to finish.

----------


## suntan

89coupe is rich, so he makes me very erect.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Now this is a cool garage(s). For non too deep far suburb 


https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24552...alsharelisting

----------


## ExtraSlow

That place will be wicked once you paint and decorate it.

----------


## msommers

> Now this is a cool garage(s). For non too deep far suburb 
> 
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24552...alsharelisting



Does the knife block come with the house?

----------


## JfuckinC

its been for sale forevvvvaa

----------


## Buster

> Now this is a cool garage(s). For non too deep far suburb 
> 
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24552...alsharelisting



thats a terrible house. who did that interior?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> thats a terrible house. who did that interior?



Folks that built 1968 Kingsland 67 ave duplexs; all 20 of them, in a row, on the same street

----------


## zechs

If that exterior has been renovated, that is a travesty against humanity and the person should be imprisoned for war crimes.

I've seen better exteriors from the fucking 2000's then that thing.

Interior I can leave it or take it, but for fucks sake do some proper staging on your ONE POINT SEVEN MILLION DOLLAR HOME.

----------


## suntan

I think the shingles are new and they painted the existing wood siding white - the siding common to that area will last forever as long as it's maintained.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I feel like I've seen that house listed last year for ~$1.2M but didn't sell.

----------


## Buster

I know quite a few people who have updated the 70s era Lake Bonavista houses. The more I see them, the less I like them.

----------


## schurchill39

The lack of upper cabinets in the main kitchen is infuriating.

----------


## suntan

> The lack of upper cabinets in the main kitchen is infuriating.



Yeah but think about how much money the flipper saved.

----------


## jutes

Never understood a home exercise area with no weights. Cardio is for bitches.

----------


## suntan

He's into bodyweight exercises.

----------


## mr2mike

> Never understood a home exercise area with no weights. Cardio is for bitches.



Surprised no Tony Little Gazelle in there.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Maintenance free lawn (front right only)


https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24607...alsharelisting

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Now this is a cool garage(s). For non too deep far suburb 
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24552...alsharelisting



Yikes. That's my issue with most of the over-priced stuff in Lake Bono - It's either over-priced and in dire need of a reno or over-priced and blind people renovated it.

I remember scoffing at my buddies 1.2 mil place there years ago that was half the size as his old place, but at least it was done right inside & out.

----------


## TomcoPDR

I think the price is more stable now (or inventory sitting longer than 60 days) for these 1960-1970 areas

----------


## flipstah

> Yikes. That's my issue with most of the over-priced stuff in Lake Bono - It's either over-priced and in dire need of a reno or over-priced and blind people renovated it.
> 
> I remember scoffing at my buddies 1.2 mil place there years ago that was half the size as his old place, but at least it was done right inside & out.



Wait... What's wrong with that place? Seemed like a nice property. 1.7mill though jeez.

Or were you talking about it being overpriced? Seeing how much renovation costs went up nowadays I'm not surprised it's priced that high.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> The market is so HAWT that now rental management realtors are asking for the deposit money UP FRONT to even look at your application
> 
> Swiftly told to go fuck their dad




Id like to know wtf this means in the rental market. Is landlord asking for $80 just to show the unit? Or $80 admin fee if youre the chosen tenant getting the lease. IMHO, a bit of dick move on owner, without even knowing much context.

----------


## mr2mike

Haha. Yep a fee plus you're screwed for the cleaning after the fact which I bet isn't cheap.
Might as well leave the place in shambles because I bet the dd is gone too with this landlord.

----------


## flipstah

> I’d like to know wtf this means in the rental market. Is landlord asking for $80 just to show the unit? Or $80 admin fee if you’re the chosen tenant getting the lease. IMHO, a bit of dick move on owner, without even knowing much context.



I hate how the listing italicizes ‘located’

Dafuq does that mean?

----------


## msommers

$1850 for a 1 bed/1 bath 640 sqft place? And this $80 _processing_ fee? Someone's dillusional.

----------


## suntan

Sounds like it's in Eau Claire, and holy crap things are expensive in there.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I’d like to know wtf this means in the rental market. Is landlord asking for $80 just to show the unit? Or $80 admin fee if you’re the chosen tenant getting the lease. IMHO, a bit of dick move on owner, without even knowing much context.



This is probably just for them to show up, this is happening quite a bit from what i hear. Rental market is so fucked right now

----------


## haggis88

> This is probably just for them to show up, this is happening quite a bit from what i hear. Rental market is so fucked right now



Only seems to be these "property management" people who are actually just normal realtors, treating the rental market like its the HAWT AF selling/buying market.

We finally found a private landlord who has been amazing thus far, amazingly accommodating and responds to messages quicker than the management company ever did

----------


## flipstah

> This is probably just for them to show up, this is happening quite a bit from what i hear. Rental market is so fucked right now



How is it so fucked? So many condos are popping up in Calgary?!

----------


## Rocket1k78

> How is it so fucked? So many condos are popping up in Calgary?!



Houses are impossible to find to rent and no one wants to rent condos so yeah the rental market is fucked :ROFL!:

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Or were you talking about it being overpriced? Seeing how much renovation costs went up nowadays I'm not surprised it's priced that high.



Overpriced & a few questionable design choices, IMHO. Not nearly as bad as most at least.

----------


## sabad66

> I’d like to know wtf this means in the rental market. Is landlord asking for $80 just to show the unit? Or $80 admin fee if you’re the chosen tenant getting the lease. IMHO, a bit of dick move on owner, without even knowing much context.



“Spacious” bedroom, but can’t fit a king size bed lol. What a joke

----------


## Xtrema

> How is it so fucked? So many condos are popping up in Calgary?!



Rising tide floats all boats. Mortgage goes up, insurance goes up, condo fee goes up, rent goes up. That Tomco listing is actually pretty fair in pricing. Without mortgage, landlord would make 2%. With mortgage landlord is probably running at a loss (assuming unit worth $400K and tax and condo fee runs at $1K/month).

Lots of landlord cashed out in Q1 = less units on the market too.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Lots of landlord cashed out in Q1 = less units on the market too.



This and with the ones that remain the prices for them are very high and unfortunately with this demand LL are being super picky so its leaving a lot of people sol

----------


## TomcoPDR

More blue houses 

https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24646...alsharelisting

----------


## jutes

Thankfully an easy fix. Rest of house looks pretty good.

----------


## TomcoPDR

I hope that’s not the price to stay for the area and size you get

----------


## 88CRX

> This is probably just for them to show up, this is happening quite a bit from what i hear. Rental market is so fucked right now



I dont blame them.

My biggest gear grinder when i was screening tenants was no shows for viewings. I'd organize viewings for the next day (so less than 24 hours in advance), told people if they couldn't make it for whatever reason to just text/call me and I still had >50% no shows. Such a pain in the dick when you have to hang out waiting for people, only for nobody to ever show up.

----------


## Buster

i heard being a landlord is awesome. RE is my favorite asset class.

----------


## 88CRX

> i heard being a landlord is awesome. RE is my favorite asset class.



The best part of being a landlord is when you sell and no longer are a landlord.

----------


## JfuckinC

> The best part of being a landlord is when you sell and no longer are a landlord.



this is us now, very happy.

----------


## mr2mike

Love how realtor.ca has added "I'm not a robot after like 2 looks"

How many people are scraping their data? Haha

----------


## jwslam

> I dont blame them.
> 
> My biggest gear grinder when i was screening tenants was no shows for viewings. I'd organize viewings for the next day (so less than 24 hours in advance), told people if they couldn't make it for whatever reason to just text/call me and I still had >50% no shows. Such a pain in the dick when you have to hang out waiting for people, only for nobody to ever show up.



Yup. Making covid appointments was such a waste of my time.
Next time I have to find a new tenant it'll be "Open house 1-4pm. Come then or never"

----------


## suntan

No "art" room = no sale!

----------


## killramos

An art room is something you would want to personalize anyway

----------


## Buster

> An art room is something you would want to personalize anyway



it all comes down to how "decorate" it, amirite?

----------


## suntan

I like the works of Jackson Pollock.

----------


## Disoblige

> The best part of being a landlord is when you sell and no longer are a landlord.



LMAO. So true.

How do you know what happiness is if you never been sad/mad?

----------


## killramos

I’ll watch the movie thanks

----------


## msommers

I think the secret to being a landlord long-term is not giving a single shit about the property or tenant's quality of life.

----------


## schurchill39

> More blue houses 
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24646...alsharelisting



THats not as bad as the one with blue baseboards and trim. But the lack of filler pieces on the side of the cabinets in the dining nook does rub me the wrong way

----------


## TomcoPDR

Agree. Easier to fit than the other blue one for sure. Clean layout.

----------


## ercchry

> Yup. Making covid appointments was such a waste of my time.
> Next time I have to find a new tenant it'll be "Open house 1-4pm. Come then or never"



I’ve always done something along these lines… one day, 15-30min appointment blocks, the end. Gives a sense of urgency to potential tenants too when the appointments overlap “by accident”

----------


## andyg16

> Yup. Making covid appointments was such a waste of my time.
> Next time I have to find a new tenant it'll be "Open house 1-4pm. Come then or never"



This is exactly how I've been doing it for many years now, for the people that are genuinely interested they will shuffle around their schedules so they can come to the showing. And I also get to do a quick side-by-side comparison of tenants as well which usually helps me filter down to a select few and most are ready to give a deposit on the spot when they see other interested tenants walking through.

----------


## jwslam

> I’ve always done something along these lines… one day, 15-30min appointment blocks, the end. Gives a sense of urgency to potential tenants too when the appointments overlap “by accident”



Appt blocks "for covid" is what fucked me. Spending 4 hours there for 8 appts, of which only 3 showed up, and it's always the first and last people are the only ones on time.
There's the no-call-no-shows, and the ones that text at 2:10 saying they're 30min late for their 2:00pm. Not sure which is worse...

----------


## Pauly Boy

> The best part of being a landlord is when you sell and no longer are a landlord.



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  Killy you might be getting replaced in my signature, lol

----------


## killramos

Making fun of rental properties is a worthy replacement for making fun of Chryslers

----------


## TomcoPDR

Check out the height on this towel rack, thats some big flexin for sho




https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24671...alsharelisting

----------


## ExtraSlow

#impressed

----------


## jwslam

The other bathroom has ones for Buster AND killramos...

----------


## benyl

> Check out the height on this towel rack, that’s some big flexin’ for sho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24671...alsharelisting



That is so when you take a leak, none of the splash hits your towel.

----------


## bjstare

> That is so when you take a leak, none of the splash hits your towel.



I usually avoid that by simply pissing in the toilet and not on the wall.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I usually avoid that by simply pissing in the toilet and not on the wall.

----------


## suntan

> I usually avoid that by simply pissing in the toilet and not on the wall.



Beta cuck.

----------


## TomcoPDR

:Shock: 

9 bed, 4 baths. Now that’s generational living. Weekly Monopoly game night fam jam

https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24683...alsharelisting

----------


## Tik-Tok

> 9 bed, 4 baths. Now that’s generational living. Weekly Monopoly game night fam jam
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24683...alsharelisting



"LAGAL Basement Suite with separate entrance/exit"

Well, I'm certainly glad the basement is up to cude.

----------


## suntan

It's just a bit behind is all.

----------


## you&me

Bahahahaha - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-west-springs

So HAWT - https://dailyhive.com/calgary/calgar...on-sale-photos

----------


## Buster

> Bahahahaha - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-west-springs
> 
> So HAWT - https://dailyhive.com/calgary/calgar...on-sale-photos



oh shit, i remember that house from when i lived westside and drove 101st all the time.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Bahahahaha - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-west-springs
> 
> So HAWT - https://dailyhive.com/calgary/calgar...on-sale-photos



That’s a huge loss from original list  :Shock:

----------


## max_boost

Dang covid hit that hard lol whoa niiice place tho haha

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Bahahahaha - https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...y-west-springs
> 
> So HAWT - https://dailyhive.com/calgary/calgar...on-sale-photos



Nothing says luxury like a gravel driveway.

----------


## killramos

Or a lawn full of weeds

----------


## bjstare

Or a superhighway in your front yard.

I drive by that place almost every day, I just assumed it finally sold.

----------


## Buster

15% OVER ASKING!!11!11 doesn't seems like such a good result on that one.

----------


## 89coupe

> That’s a huge loss from original list



A huge loss? What do you think it cost them to build that place?

----------


## jutes

Those property taxes.  :ROFL!: 

Is it close enough to the highway to fire golf balls into traffic from the front lawn?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> A huge loss? What do you think it cost them to build that place?



$1.5?

----------


## bjstare

> $1.5?



Unless they hugely sacrificed on quality, it was definitely more than that. There’s a lot of house there.

----------


## killramos

Isn’t the asking price ~$200/sqft?

Someone is losing their shirt on this.

----------


## bjstare

Ya it’s kinda weird. You’d think someone bright enough to earn enough money to build a multi-million dollar house would also be smart enough to check development plans for the surrounding area. I suppose not.

Edit: asking is closer to $400/sqft. Comment still applies though. It’s also a huge plot of land, 10ac inside city limits is substantial.

----------


## killramos

> Ya it’s kinda weird. You’d think someone bright enough to earn enough money to build a multi-million dollar house would also be smart enough to check development plans for the surrounding area. I suppose not.
> 
> Edit: asking is closer to $400/sqft. Comment still applies though. It’s also a huge plot of land, 10ac inside city limits is substantial.



Asking is $3.5MM, didnt that article say 16,000 sqft? My Marth is under 220/sqft there.

Ring road would suck but that is a lot of house for the money. Is the location that bad? I never get that far out.

----------


## jutes

Johnny Hockey selling his crib?

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...nue-sw-calgary

Complete with full sized barn hockey rink. Rent that sucker out to minor league teams. Not a fan of the grid road.

----------


## npham

> Asking is $3.5MM, didnt that article say 16,000 sqft? My Marth is under 220/sqft there.



Floor Space/Total Finished Area
8688.18 sqft

----------


## bjstare

> Asking is $3.5MM, didnt that article say 16,000 sqft? My Marth is under 220/sqft there.
> 
> Ring road would suck but that is a lot of house for the money. Is the location that bad? I never get that far out.



npham covered it. Plus the article claim of 16k sqft is simply wrong/exaggerated, no matter how you calculate.

Ring road notwithstanding, the location is pretty good, except it's on the wrong side of the city limits. When buying an acreage, one of the benefits is being part of MD rockyview tax base instead of CoC - it's a 30-50% discount on taxes ($/sqft). This is basically the worst of all worlds. Acreage size lot to take care of, close proximity to tons of traffic/noise, and high taxes. Basically the only positive is the location - it's a huge amount of lot/house in very close proximity to city amenities.


Is it just me, or did they just sawzall the legs of the built in desk out to remove it from the office?

----------


## killramos

Gotcha

I don’t think it’s necessarily misvalued at $3.5MM is all. And I think current owner is likely taking a bath.

----------


## Strider

> the article claim of 16k sqft is simply wrong/exaggerated, no matter how you calculate



Realtor 101 "developed square footage" or "living area" including basement and who knows what else vs MLS "floor space" which is above grade and excludes wall thickness, etc. The ad itself says 14,600 sq ft of developed space.
There's no standard as far as I know for which number makes up the denominator in the $/sq ft calc for either sale price or build price.

----------


## killramos

Beyond: I want a fancy oversized finished garage with room for 13 cars with all the toys lifts and poly flooring and an awesome basement media room 8k HDR 12 speaker Atmos home theatre setup with a hot tub and a pool.

Also beyond: hurr durr realtors are slimy bastards for including full developed living space in the ad

Sorry but all that makes me chuckle. 

To me the full developed space is more useful for estimating build cost than a gerrymandered above ground not including walls or garage or patio etc. etc. just my opinion.

----------


## benyl

Likely bought the land and some tear down for $1.2M in 2006. It would be hard to build that for $2M, even in 2006.

Taxes:  :Shock:

----------


## 89coupe

> Likely bought the land and some tear down for $1.2M in 2006. It would be hard to build that for $2M, even in 2006.
> 
> Taxes:



It sold for $550k in 2002 and the new place was built in 2007

It looks like cheap bottom end builder basics.

The owners are most likely the builders as well, I bet they built that place for less than $150/sqft.

----------


## Buster

> It sold for $550k in 2002 and the new place was built in 2007
> 
> It looks like cheap bottom end builder basics.
> 
> The owners are most likely the builders as well, I bet they built that place for less than $150/sqft.



Which parts are builder grade? Genuinely curious.

----------


## bjstare

> It sold for $550k in 2002 and the new place was built in 2007
> 
> It looks like cheap bottom end builder basics.
> 
> The owners are most likely the builders as well, I bet they built that place for less than $150/sqft.



Jfc, if that's true I'd hate to be the person owning this house in 10 years when it starts to fall apart.

----------


## 89coupe

> Which parts are builder grade? Genuinely curious.



I just noticed it’s a bank sale, sold as is.

All the finishing materials are builders basics, the lighting, the plumbing fixtures, the tile, the cabinets, the appliances, all cheap cheap cheap.

Same crap you see in 90% of the infills.

----------


## suntan

Fucking builder basic built-in fridge.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Johnny Hockey selling his crib?
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...nue-sw-calgary
> 
> Complete with full sized barn hockey rink. Rent that sucker out to minor league teams. Not a fan of the grid road.



Johnny lived in Le Germaine. 



> Nothing says luxury like a gravel driveway.



Should've spent $500k on sheltered, tall treed, landscaping, and a proper driveway, and held at $5m.

EDIT - perhaps not, understanding that they've cheaped out everywhere else.

----------


## max_boost

> I just noticed it’s a bank sale, sold as is.
> 
> All the finishing materials are builders basics, the lighting, the plumbing fixtures, the tile, the cabinets, the appliances, all cheap cheap cheap.
> 
> Same crap you see in 90% of the infills.



Fascinating such a house and such cheap materials

- - - Updated - - -




> Johnny lived in Le Germaine. 
> 
> 
> Should've spent $500k on sheltered, tall treed, landscaping, and a proper driveway, and held at $5m.
> 
> EDIT - perhaps not, understanding that they've cheaped out everywhere else.



What he mentioned neighbours shovelling snow lol

----------


## 89coupe

> Fascinating such a house and such cheap materials
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What he mentioned neighbours shovelling snow lol



Some people like to pretend I guess.

After building 15+ homes and walking through 200+ new infills you start to see who uses what.

That house looks awfully familiar on the inside haha, garbage build.

I can’t imagine the amount of pigeon shit sitting behind the drywall. 

Gross.

Probably why the bank owns it now.

----------


## bjstare

When I was passing by today, I took a peek in the driveway. The latest price drop seems to have garnered some interest.

----------


## riander5

Is that an F150 Platinum? Baller!!!

----------


## suntan

Those are just tradies fixing stuff.

----------


## Buster

It looks like a bank.

----------


## bjstare

Took a closer look today since no one was there. Place is a shithole. There’s stuff growing in the pool, one of the upstairs windows is broken (exterior seal coming off, window partly open), confirmed the desk was just sawzalled from the floor of the office. Grout/exterior tiles starting to come off. One of the four air conditioners was pumping away, probably uses a fair amount of electricity to keep a place that size cool. 

There’s also a land use/dev permit sign for a self-store facility slated to be built by the immediate neighbours lol.

----------


## suntan

Wtf is with the desk?

----------


## TomcoPDR

Can you ballers explain what this glass tube is for in this high end bathroom? Is it like those plasma ball/ electrostatic displays you can buy from the San Francisco gift shops. 



- - - Updated - - -




> It looks like a bank.



The bank of heloc? Where all the equity went to buying high end exotics. That’s quite smart, build the home under a construction corporation, draw equity to buy cars but put in your personal name, bankrupt the construction company and let the lender repo the home.

----------


## suntan

Mail chute.

----------


## Tik-Tok

It's the plumbing stack, and there's a toilet one floor up.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> It's the plumbing stack, and there's a toilet one floor up.



Ah, Most rich people shit don’t stink

----------


## jutes

Taking a bath while watching the contents of a transparent sewer pipe blast through. That’s next level living.

----------


## andyg16

> I just noticed it’s a bank sale, sold as is.
> 
> All the finishing materials are builders basics, the lighting, the plumbing fixtures, the tile, the cabinets, the appliances, all cheap cheap cheap.
> 
> Same crap you see in 90% of the infills.



Yeah I believe the foreclosure happened a while back, this is the bank trying to salvage what they can.

----------


## Xtrema

> It's the plumbing stack, and there's a toilet one floor up.



Is this some sort of German Scheiße fetish?

----------


## bjstare

My bet is it gets bulldozed and replaced with something commercial. The neighbours self-storage idea is a great example.

edit: turns out the glass tube in the master bath is a fire feature. Also, TIL that Wolf, Sub Zero, and Miele are budget appliances. Guess I must be a poor.

----------


## suntan

Ah, the poop is lit on fire. Truly sustainable living.

----------


## killramos

> edit: turns out the glass tube in the master bath is a fire feature. Also, TIL that Wolf, Sub Zero, and Miele are budget appliances. Guess I must be a poor.



In Aspen they use all gugenahauser ( or whatever made up exclusive sounding brand is trending on instagram this week ) appliances not those pleb wolf sub-zero and miele swill that everyone else uses.

----------


## flipstah

> In Aspen they use all gugenahauser ( or whatever made up “exclusive” sounding brand is trending on instagram this week ) appliances not those pleb wolf sub-zero and miele swill that everyone else uses.



Geiger counter

Oh wait...

----------


## Buster

> In Aspen they use all gugenahauser ( or whatever made up “exclusive” sounding brand is trending on instagram this week ) appliances not those pleb wolf sub-zero and miele swill that everyone else uses.



 
@89coupe
, what are the current flex appliances that that try hards and wannabes are installing right now?

----------


## 89coupe

> @89coupe
> , what are the current flex appliances that that try hards and wannabes are installing right now?



Most appliance dealers offer builders entry level appliance packages for most major brands.

All depends on your budget.

Do your homework and look up the models being installed.

Know what you are getting.

----------


## Buster

> Most appliance dealers offer builders entry level appliance packages for most major brands.
> 
> All depends on your budget.
> 
> Do your homework and look up the models being installed.
> 
> Know what you are getting.



No, I mean if you want to differentiate yourself from the OTHER Aspen try hards, what is the current Italian/German/French brand that people are installing.

----------


## 89coupe

> No, I mean if you want to differentiate yourself from the OTHER Aspen try hards, what is the current Italian/German/French brand that people are installing.



Buster I suggest you get what fits your budget. 

Maybe something in a Ridgeline model  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> Buster I suggest you get what fits your budget. 
> 
> Maybe something in a Ridgeline model



He's not shopping. He wants to know what the chic brands are.

What would you recommend to the average over-leveraged 35-y.o. couple who wants to keep up with the Joneses in an upper-middle new build, with an upper-middle budget?

----------


## Buster

> He's not shopping. He wants to know what the chic brands are.
> 
> What would you recommend to the average over-leveraged 35-y.o. couple who wants to keep up with the Joneses in an upper-middle new build, with an upper-middle budget?



"Keep up with the Jones?" Hell naw, gotta stay ahead of the Jones.

----------


## you&me

> He's not shopping. He wants to know what the chic brands are.
> 
> What would you recommend to the average over-leveraged 35-y.o. couple who wants to keep up with the Joneses in an upper-middle new build, with an upper-middle budget?



Isn't that what Wolf and Subzero are? Kind of the BMW of aspirational appliances... Lots of models / tiers / features, that take them anywhere from a 3-Series, to an M8... 

The "average over-leveraged 35-y.o. couple" striving to impress their friends aren't going to swing a $50,000 La Cornue... They'll happily take their base model, 4 burner Wolf... as long as it has red knobs. Maybe throw in a toaster for good measure  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Hey.

I’m not 35…

----------


## Buster

> Isn't that what Wolf and Subzero are? Kind of the BMW of aspirational appliances... Lots of models / tiers / features, that take them anywhere from a 3-Series, to an M8... 
> 
> The "average over-leveraged 35-y.o. couple" striving to impress their friends aren't going to swing a $50,000 La Cornue... They'll happily take their base model, 4 burner Wolf... as long as it has red knobs. Maybe throw in a toaster for good measure



Wolf and Subzero are yesterday's "I want to look like new money" brands. Sheesh. 

La Cornue - now we're talking. On the other hand, the real luxury is not needing to cook unless you WANT to, because you have a house-keeper to do those tasks. However, it's hard to slide-flex a comment about The Club along with a picture when it's staff and not a car in a parking spot.

----------


## suntan

Lycan!

https://www.amazon.ca/Lycan-Professi...s%2C100&sr=8-5

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Buster I suggest you get what fits your budget. 
> 
> Maybe something in a Ridgeline model



HAHAHA! Classic!

Don't take the bait! No matter what answer you provide, the Beyond Jackals will be on you!

----------


## max_boost

> HAHAHA! Classic!
> 
> Don't take the bait! No matter what answer you provide, the Beyond Jackals will be on you!



It's all love.  :Love:

----------


## jwslam

Can I get away with a cheapo gas range, spray painting red knobs, and putting my Le Creuset out (y'know the one I have never used)?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Induction > Gas

----------


## jwslam

> Induction > Gas



based on my research, multi-million dollar homeowners disagree
but that's also probably because they don't care what the help uses to cook

----------


## msommers

> Induction > Gas



Explain

----------


## Buster

> Hey.
> 
> I’m not 35…



75?

----------


## killramos

At least

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Explain



Faster at heating up, safer, cleaner, more efficient and precise.

----------


## killramos

Also more gay

----------


## Buster

induction is this generation's waterbed

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Also more gay






> induction is this generation's waterbed



One of you is wrong

----------


## killramos



----------


## arcticcat522

I loved my water bed growing up.....

----------


## 89coupe

https://eurokera.com/blog/profession...ou-should-too/

----------


## killramos

I have a feeling I know what the M in your profile pic stands for

///Marketing

----------


## msommers

> Faster at heating up, safer, cleaner, more efficient and precise.



Interesting. I'm admittedly a gas-stove nutjob so it doesn't really matter, but it's really interesting to know that they can do low-temp even better than gas as well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm really interested in an induction stove for my next one. My current "smoothtop" is a nightmare.

----------


## bjstare

> it's really interesting to know that they can do low-temp even better than gas as well.



Not if you understand electricity  :ROFL!:

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Isn't that what Wolf and Subzero are? Kind of the BMW of aspirational appliances... Lots of models / tiers / features, that take them anywhere from a 3-Series, to an M8... 
> 
> The "average over-leveraged 35-y.o. couple" striving to impress their friends aren't going to swing a $50,000 La Cornue... They'll happily take their base model, 4 burner Wolf... as long as it has red knobs. Maybe throw in a toaster for good measure



Ummm this hit too close to home. I didn't know they made a toaster, so might need to complete the stereotype.

----------


## Xtrema

> I'm really interested in an induction stove for my next one. My current "smoothtop" is a nightmare.



Only hate for induction is trying to figure out if my cookware is compatible.

That's said, is induction more reliable then mainstream heating coil glasstop? Had to replace an element on mine on warranty and man I had to point out to the repairman he got the polarity wrong when he's installing. And when I check the part list price, I can almost buying a new stove if I have to pay someone to install it out of warranty.

----------


## suntan

Also you need to make sure your plug can support one properly.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Also you need to make sure your plug can support one properly.



Normal 220V 30A good enough or need something special?

----------


## suntan

You might need 50 amp for some ranges.

----------


## bjstare

> Normal 220V 30A good enough or need something special?



Took a quick glance at the Miele site ( miele.ca/en/c/cooktops-2473.htm?mat=09171680&name=KM_6357 ); that one has a max draw of 7.4kW, so ~34A. That would mean even a 40A feed would be cutting it too close.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Only hate for induction is trying to figure out if my cookware is compatible.
> 
> That's said, is induction more reliable then mainstream heating coil glasstop? Had to replace an element on mine on warranty and man I had to point out to the repairman he got the polarity wrong when he's installing. And when I check the part list price, I can almost buying a new stove if I have to pay someone to install it out of warranty.



Figuring out cookware is the worst part. We found a set that worked great on our Electrolux induction, so we recommended it to family who just bought a Samsung induction, and the set that works great on ours, barely heats up on theirs.

Generally induction has better "element" reliability, but as with most modern appliances, are plagued with board problems. Allegedly anyways. Our has been running strong for 8 years, and considering the reviews on it, it should have crated 4 times by now.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

If a magnet sticks to the pot / pan then it should work on an induction range.

Most cookware states if it's induction compatible now, our pot set from almost a decade ago states induction capable on the bottom of them.

----------


## littledan

triggered by titles like "induction is great why you should love it"

I get to decide wtf I like and don't like.

----------


## TomcoPDR

What all Beyonders want, garage-to-house tunnel




https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24743...alsharelisting

----------


## Buster

> What all Beyonders want, garage-to-house tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24743...alsharelisting



forget red knobs...red doors!

----------


## TomcoPDR

> forget red knobs...red doors!



Weren’t red rooms the buzzword 10 years ago when it got built? #pitbull #MrWorldWide

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

#MrTreeOhFigh!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Werent red rooms the buzzword 10 years ago when it got built? #pitbull #MrWorldWide

----------


## killramos

> forget red knobs...red doors!



Swing and a miss on that one

----------


## Buster

> Swing and a miss on that one



i must have missed something

----------


## killramos

> i must have missed something



Not your comment. The design choice

----------


## Buster

> Not your comment. The design choice



builder grade shit 
@89coupe

----------


## 89coupe

> builder grade shit 
> @89coupe



Yep, that house screams cheap.

----------


## suntan

> Yep, that house screams cheap.



Do you have an example of a "good" home?

----------


## 89coupe

> Do you have an example of a "good" home?



What price point?

There are great homes at different price points. 

Personally I expect certain things at certain price points.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> What price point?
> 
> There are great homes at different price points. 
> 
> Personally I expect certain things at certain price points.



$1.2 - $1.4 inner-city detached?

Edit: I think the think that jumps out the most for me about that red-fridge place are the potlights in the bedrooms. Yuck. A bedroom needs proper fixtures.

----------


## suntan

> What price point?
> 
> There are great homes at different price points. 
> 
> Personally I expect certain things at certain price points.



Just whatever, show us.

----------


## max_boost

Yes. If I wanted to spend 888k but be within in 8.8kms of DT any direction; what is good  :Big Grin:  
Actually seriously question haha roughly 1888sqft

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just come live with me, that's my place.

----------


## killramos

Just ignore the murders and shootings.

----------


## 89coupe

Honestly I don’t see anything on the market right now inner city in that 1.2-1.5m range that jumps out at me.

I do have 5 inner city builds coming up that will have much better quality finishings, hardware & lighting than what’s currently on the market. Priced from $1.3 to 1.8m 

My most exciting is a new Crescent Heights build with 11’ foot ceilings on the main floor, 10’ ceilings in the basement, 9’ on 2nd with vaults so feel even higher. 7.5” oak engineered hardwood throughout the entire home. Open riser stairs. Imported Italian tile, top quality appliances, faucets, & lighting. Steam showers, heated floors, dedicated wine room, double thick quartz counters, porcelain farmhouse sinks, solid wood cabinets, 50” gas fireplace, fully wired for sound, two 200amp panels, solar, composite deck, level 5 ceilings. The list is extensive.

----------


## Buster

> Honestly I don’t see anything on the market right now inner city in that 1.2-1.5m range that jumps out at me.
> 
> I do have 5 inner city builds coming up that will have much better quality finishings, hardware & lighting than what’s currently on the market. Priced from $1.3 to 1.8m 
> 
> My most exciting is a new Crescent Heights build with 11’ foot ceilings on the main floor, 10’ ceilings in the basement, 9’ on 2nd with vaults so feel even higher. 7.5” oak engineered hardwood throughout the entire home. Open riser stairs. Imported Italian tile, top quality appliances, faucets, & lighting. Steam showers, heated floors, dedicated wine room, double thick quartz counters, porcelain farmhouse sinks, solid wood cabinets, 50” gas fireplace, fully wired for sound, two 200amp panels, solar, composite deck, level 5 ceilings. The list is extensive.



Duplexes?

----------


## 89coupe

> Duplexes?



Detached single family homes.

----------


## Buster

> Detached single family homes.



how much space between the homes?

----------


## 89coupe

> how much space between the homes?



Minimum is 8’

----------


## Buster

> Minimum is 8’



So, duplexes with an air gap

----------


## 89coupe

> So, duplexes with an air gap



All new inner city developments will maximize lot coverage unless of course it’s a private custom build.

But in most cases it’s built to maximum coverage. 

If you want space buy an acreage.

----------


## msommers

> Honestly I dont see anything on the market right now inner city in that 1.2-1.5m range that jumps out at me.
> 
> I do have 5 inner city builds coming up that will have much better quality finishings, hardware & lighting than whats currently on the market. Priced from $1.3 to 1.8m 
> 
> My most exciting is a new Crescent Heights build with 11 foot ceilings on the main floor, 10 ceilings in the basement, 9 on 2nd with vaults so feel even higher. 7.5 oak engineered hardwood throughout the entire home. Open riser stairs. Imported Italian tile, top quality appliances, faucets, & lighting. Steam showers, heated floors, dedicated wine room, double thick quartz counters, porcelain farmhouse sinks, solid wood cabinets, 50 gas fireplace, fully wired for sound, two 200amp panels, solar, composite deck, level 5 ceilings. The list is extensive.



Only good house is the one Brad sells. Haha I love it

----------


## 89coupe

> Only good house is the one Brad sells. Haha I love it



Haha, no. Just presently I don’t see any.

----------


## max_boost

> Honestly I don’t see anything on the market right now inner city in that 1.2-1.5m range that jumps out at me.
> 
> I do have 5 inner city builds coming up that will have much better quality finishings, hardware & lighting than what’s currently on the market. Priced from $1.3 to 1.8m 
> 
> My most exciting is a new Crescent Heights build with 11’ foot ceilings on the main floor, 10’ ceilings in the basement, 9’ on 2nd with vaults so feel even higher. 7.5” oak engineered hardwood throughout the entire home. Open riser stairs. Imported Italian tile, top quality appliances, faucets, & lighting. Steam showers, heated floors, dedicated wine room, double thick quartz counters, porcelain farmhouse sinks, solid wood cabinets, 50” gas fireplace, fully wired for sound, two 200amp panels, solar, composite deck, level 5 ceilings. The list is extensive.



I wanna ask but sounds like more than I can afford, pal haha

- - - Updated - - -




> Only good house is the one Brad sells. Haha I love it



Yesss I always love it when 89coupe posts  :Big Grin:

----------


## TomcoPDR

I like the one 
@89coupe
 is listing off the fox hollow golf course. Like Winston heights or something? (More than I can afford too)  :Frown:

----------


## max_boost

Dang this one right. Looks dope. 

https://realtybybrad.com/mylistings....e-8c1.97540144

----------


## killramos

> Only good house is the one Brad sells. Haha I love it



All the rest are builder grade trash, except when he’s peddling the builder grade trash. Then it’s awesome.

----------


## Buster

> Dang this one right. Looks dope. 
> 
> https://realtybybrad.com/mylistings....e-8c1.97540144



thats looks pretty builder grade

edit: but the good builder grade

----------


## max_boost

The busta killy combo, beyond has never seen such a dynamic duo posting haha

----------


## 89coupe

> Dang this one right. Looks dope. 
> 
> https://realtybybrad.com/mylistings....e-8c1.97540144



That was a custom home for a client who had a budget, not one of our spec homes.

----------


## max_boost

> That was a custom home for a client who had a budget, not one of our spec homes.



Was the budget below or above a spec home? I’m learning as I go here lol

----------


## 89coupe

> Was the budget below or above a spec home? I’m learning as I go here lol



Less than what we normally spec with.

Also that is the Winston golf course, not Fox Hollow haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The busta killy combo, beyond has never seen such a dynamic duo posting haha



They hunt in packs.

- - - Updated - - -

Reminds me of time I had an offer in on the place on 7th street. Love that area.

----------


## Euro_Trash

Those power lines tho - the one picture looks like the house is in a birdcage

----------


## 89coupe

> Those power lines tho - the one picture looks like the house is in a birdcage



Yeh not the best location I agree, but for whatever reason he loved the location.

Apparently 2025 Calgary has plans to move them all underground.

----------


## jutes

> Dang this one right. Looks dope. 
> 
> https://realtybybrad.com/mylistings....e-8c1.97540144



Those taxes. lol.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> thats looks pretty builder grade
> 
> edit: but the good builder grade



3 dollar subway tile on the kitchen backsplash...but it's top market, son!

----------


## Disoblige

I dunno... that house is kinda... :|

----------


## Buster

> That was a custom home for a client who had a budget, not one of our spec homes.



They should have hired one architect for the whole house, rather than hiring two architects, one for each side.

"BOX"

"NO...PEAK!"

"BOTH!"

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Honestly I don’t see anything on the market right now inner city in that 1.2-1.5m range that jumps out at me.



Agreed. I don't see anything on the market right now in that 2.0-5.0m range that jumps out at me. Calgary market sucks. [sad faces]

----------


## Buster

Ruuuuur juuurrrrrr

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Builder grade Buster :Love:

----------


## killramos



----------


## riander5

3 of em in a row^

We're in trouble

----------


## killramos

All I can think right now…

----------


## max_boost

I’m so excited

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I'm so excited about all the deals and This This subs I am going to get from my favorite realtor.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

If you're lucky, maybe he'll take you for a round at the GGCC on free-coors-light friday!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> If you're lucky, maybe he'll take you for a round at the GGCC on free-coors-light friday!



I don't usually drink, but when I do, I pick a Pilsner.

----------


## kJUMP

Yesterday was demolition day. It was pretty cool to watch. We're building in Rosedale with Maillot.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Great neighborhood. But it's no Aspen!!!  :Angel:

----------


## kJUMP

> Great neighborhood. But it's no Aspen!!!



Rosedale is a starter community when compared to Aspen.

----------


## killramos

> Rosedale is a starter community when compared to Aspen.



We can’t all ball like the Aspen crew

----------


## 89coupe

At least you can pick up a decent lot in Rosedale for under a million.

----------


## killramos

Under a million? What are you students or something.

----------


## finboy

> Yesterday was demolition day. It was pretty cool to watch. We're building in Rosedale with Maillot.



This the one on 9th street? Great street with a nice tree canopy, but don’t street park as your car will get absolutely coated.

----------


## kJUMP

> At least you can pick up a decent lot in Rosedale for under a million.



True story, gives you more room for the construction budget  :Angel: 




> This the one on 9th street? Great street with a nice tree canopy, but don’t street park as your car will get absolutely coated.



Yes, that's the one! You live around there? The tree lined street and front drive garage lane were a big draw.

----------


## bjstare

Looks like that monstrosity on 101st sold/got pulled.

@89coupe
 give us the DL.

----------


## suntan

> Looks like that monstrosity on 101st sold/got pulled.
> 
> @89coupe
>  give us the DL.



Builder grade crap!

----------


## finboy

> True story, gives you more room for the construction budget 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the one! You live around there? The tree lined street and front drive garage lane were a big draw.



My parents are on 4a and I’m trying to get my sister back in there eventually. The trees often get aphids and it feels like it is raining during summer, coating cars in a sticky mess when they park there, so garage is a must. Definitely a great neighbourhood, and a great place to park some money for the long term.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Yesterday was demolition day. It was pretty cool to watch. We're building in Rosedale with Maillot.
> 
> Attachment 108016



Nice! I have seen a few nice Maillot homes. Please keep us updated.

----------


## killramos

Also very interested in your experience with Maillot. We have some extensive Reno’s to do and they are high on the list.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@finboy
, my brother is on 4a near 13th.

----------


## finboy

> @finboy
> , my brother is on 4a near 13th.



Awesome, my parents are 2 in from 13th, I love the stretch between 13th and Alexander crescent

----------


## R-Audi

So that monster on 101 apparently went for $3.2M....

----------


## 89coupe

> So that monster on 101 apparently went for $3.2M....



Yep, can confirm.

----------


## bjstare

> So that monster on 101 apparently went for $3.2M....



Interesting! I wonder if it'll get lived in or bulldozed for commercial use of some sort.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> So that monster on 101 apparently went for $3.2M....



Thats a good price for that no?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> So that monster on 101 apparently went for $3.2M....



missed it. where is this?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> missed it. where is this?



980-101-street-sw
The listing is gone. Pretty nice house for 3.2 but im also poor so what do i know

https://dailyhive.com/calgary/calgar...on-sale-photos

----------


## msommers

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/9...84855571_zpid/

----------


## bjstare

> 980-101-street-sw
> The listing is gone. Pretty nice house for 3.2 but im also poor so what do i know
> 
> https://dailyhive.com/calgary/calgar...on-sale-photos



Depends if you like living between a freeway and a storage facility (both of which are slated to be built within 100m of this place haha; storage facility immediately adjacent to this property).

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> 980-101-street-sw
> The listing is gone. Pretty nice house for 3.2 but im also poor so what do i know
> 
> https://dailyhive.com/calgary/calgar...on-sale-photos



Yuck

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Heard it was all builder grade anyways.

----------


## riander5

> Heard it was all builder grade anyways.



Embarrassing really

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I only buy coupe grade, even if I have to HELOC twice!

----------


## pheoxs

> I only buy coupe grade, even if I have to HELOC twice!



The bigger the house you buy the bigger the HELOC they give you. I don’t understand why poor people don’t just buy bigger houses.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> The bigger the house you buy the bigger the HELOC they give you. I don’t understand why poor people don’t just buy bigger houses.



So I can use the HELOC from the bigger house to pay off the HELOC from the smaller house?

----------


## killramos

Always

----------


## max_boost

> So I can use the HELOC from the bigger house to pay off the HELOC from the smaller house?



Oh yesss !

Heloc that shit is the answer to everythjng

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

This is mind blowing not-financial advice. I will be humble bragging in 2 flips or less!

----------


## TomcoPDR

> This is mind blowing not-financial advice. I will be humble bragging in 2 flips or less!



Master the BRRRR

----------


## flipstah

> Master the BRRRR



BRRRR model is win

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I'm leaving if no one can find me a big home to HELOC with.

----------


## killramos

> I'm leaving if no one can find me a big home to HELOC with.



http://search.allcalgarylistings.com...dge-heights-sw

Peak Aspen

Just don’t be poor

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

That's more than 7.2! I don't make coupe money!

----------


## killramos

> That's more than 7.2! I don't make coupe money!



Shame…

----------


## vengie

> That's more than 7.2! I don't make coupe money!



Are you a student or something?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Are you a student or something?



Yes! I study pole dancers!

----------


## pheoxs

> http://search.allcalgarylistings.com...dge-heights-sw
> 
> Peak Aspen
> 
> Just don’t be poor






> 20 minutes to downtown



Does this realtor even know anything about Aspen?

----------


## haggis88

> Does this realtor even know anything about Aspen?



Everything in Calgary is 20 minutes from everything else

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Does this realtor even know anything about Aspen?



That 20 minutes factors in a quick stop at the Mile Wide carwash on 17th - gotta keep it extra clean!

----------


## Xtrema

> Does this realtor even know anything about Aspen?



No way it takes longer than Airdrie.

----------


## msommers

Market still hawt *cough* delusional

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-coral-springs

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Everything in Calgary is 20 minutes from everything else



Every listing ever, lol. This is must-have realtor listing lingo. It doesn't matter if the place is in Cochrane - It's 15-20 minutes away.

----------


## gpomp

> Does this realtor even know anything about Aspen?



Are you saying it's closer or further than 20 minutes away?  :dunno:

----------


## Buster

To be fair, Calgary and area is exceptionally easy to get around. Unless you are staying in a hotel baller style like 
@rage2
, try Toronto for a day.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> To be fair, Calgary and area is exceptionally easy to get around. Unless you are staying in a hotel baller style like 
> @rage2
> , try Toronto for a day.



You are always the fairest, sir.  :Love:

----------


## pheoxs

> Are you saying it's closer or further than 20 minutes away?



Everyone knows Aspen is always 10 minutes to downtown. Airdrie is 15 minutes to downtown.

----------


## nismodrifter

> 980-101-street-sw
> The listing is gone. Pretty nice house for 3.2 but im also poor so what do i know
> 
> https://dailyhive.com/calgary/calgar...on-sale-photos



EI builder? Has to be.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Are you saying it's closer or further than 20 minutes away? 
> 
> Attachment 108218



You work near BBQ Chicken!

----------


## msommers

> You work near BBQ Chicken!



_Everyone_  is only 5 min away from BBQ Chicken

----------


## bjstare

> EI builder? Has to be.



In the youtube video there's a couple family photos you can see if you look close, guy appears to be wearing a turban.

----------


## nismodrifter

> In the youtube video there's a couple family photos you can see if you look close, guy appears to be wearing a turban.



ah ok. I just now noticed all the Bollywood artwork in the theater room. As soon as I saw the house pics I knew EI build because have to have that front covered drive through area. Absolute must for any dream home.

----------


## you&me

> ah ok. I just now noticed all the Bollywood artwork in the theater room. As soon as I saw the house pics I knew EI build because have to have that front covered drive through area. Absolute must for any dream home.



I didn't think you had to look that deeply to figure out who the builder was  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> I didn't think you had to look that deeply to figure out who the builder was



who is the builder?

----------


## nismodrifter

> I didn't think you had to look that deeply to figure out who the builder was



I didn't. I knew it from first glance. EI knows EI when he sees it. But then I started doubting myself.

----------


## vengie

That house: "EI EI UH OHHHHHH!"

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Everyone_  is only 5 min away from BBQ Chicken



Realtors really need to emphasize that.

----------


## 89coupe

> who is the builder?



Numbered company that revolves after each bankruptcy or lawsuit.

----------


## msommers

In the construction world, whether materials or labour, integrity is an overwhelmingly lacking attribute.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Market still hawt *cough* delusional
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-coral-springs



That place is old as fuck and the markets not as hawt but i wouldnt be surprised if that place went for over a mill. The NE jumped up huge in values





> EI builder? Has to be.



I dont know why but i was about to ask what an EI builder is, i caught on after the last replies. That house is over the top no doubt but for 3mill thats a deal of a house imo

----------


## you&me

> Numbered company that revolves after each bankruptcy or lawsuit.



Another sure-fire sign of EI builder hahaha

"I love your new house. Who built it?"

"253545828 Alberta Limited"

----------


## killramos

We go by the trade name of Bestest Quality Houses lik in Aspen

And they all still wear Bluetooth headsets for some reason.

----------


## Tik-Tok

$640k for a nice sized property, and great location if you're into pumptracks.These are the most redneck people in the area, and will be happy to see them go.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-fairview

----------


## suntan

The renos look decent enough.

----------


## jutes

What Renos, the kitchen?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

The laundry set looks to be as old as I am

----------


## nicknolte

That place is an absolute dump and the price is horrendous...but someone actually bought a house in Fairview for $700k a few months ago  :crazy nut:

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I'm leaving if no one can find me a big home to HELOC with.



Spoiled Canadians and their need for big homes!

----------


## killramos

Oh Rotary. Can’t help but deliver the lulz

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Oh Rotary. Can’t help but deliver the lulz



Welcome. Been missing in action after my long vacation. Missed you rednecks

----------


## vengie

> Welcome. Been missing in action after my long vacation. Missed you rednecks



Shit, straight to the racism!

----------


## pheoxs

> That place is an absolute dump and the price is horrendous...but someone actually bought a house in Fairview for $700k a few months ago



Def not worth that price tag. That place is like 200k overpriced lol.

But honestly Fairview is a great neighborhood, absolutely love living here. But the SE corner is the best, the pump track is right by train tracks, always going to be a no bueno.

----------


## msommers

> That place is an absolute dump and the price is horrendous...but someone actually bought a house in Fairview for $700k a few months ago



I thought prices in Acadia were nuts, and then I checked Haysboro...

Who knew a renovated kitchen with terrible black and white everything, and deleted dining room commanded >700+

----------


## dirtsniffer

SW>>SE
everyone knows that.

----------


## msommers

> SW>>SE
> everyone knows that.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> That place is an absolute dump and the price is horrendous...but someone actually bought a house in Fairview for $700k a few months ago



It's a teardown so far as I'm concerned. I've never been inside, but judging by how they "kept" the outside over the last twenty years, I wouldn't trust it not to fall down.

It's also hard to trust a family who used a children's playground as their personal offroad course on more than one occasion.

----------


## suntan

It's a new era for housing. Good jorb everyone!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

https://www.royallepage.ca/en/proper...5/mlsa1243148/

$1.2M in the far NE, not even built yet. It's a big house but the lot ain't going to look much like the photo!

----------


## Buster

> https://www.royallepage.ca/en/proper...5/mlsa1243148/
> 
> $1.2M in the far NE, not even built yet. It's a big house but the lot ain't going to look much like the photo!



Nice lawn

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

The lawn space will be great for extra parking once it's concreted over.

----------


## benyl

I get that building costs have increase, but WTF. 1.2M in the NE

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I get that building costs have increase, but WTF. 1.2M in the NE



And part of the sales pitch is "you could totally rent this out!" Yeah, I'd like to know the ROI on a $1.2M NE rental property.

----------


## pheoxs

> And part of the sales pitch is "you could totally rent this out!" Yeah, I'd like to know the ROI on a $1.2M NE rental property.



Being in the NE I'm surprised the basement isn't already finished into a suite. Saying 'oh theres a door and undeveloped basement' is ridiculous at that price (among many other things with this property)

----------


## Xtrema

> https://www.royallepage.ca/en/proper...5/mlsa1243148/
> 
> $1.2M in the far NE, not even built yet. It's a big house but the lot ain't going to look much like the photo!





I like how their system call them out being overpriced.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Sounds like a plan. (Read the description lol)



https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24846...alsharelisting

----------


## roopi

Lol WTF. Someone do this just so beyond can ready about it in 10 years. Strathmore investment sounded better than this.

----------


## mr2mike

> Sounds like a plan. (Read the description lol)
> 
> 
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24846...alsharelisting



Old news. Just renewed ad. Clearly no bites.
Couches alone worth the investment lol.

- - - Updated - - -




> And part of the sales pitch is "you could totally rent this out!" Yeah, I'd like to know the ROI on a $1.2M NE rental property.



It's surprising how little rents fluctuate based solely on area.
2 bed in NE similar to 2bed in Aspen.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> And part of the sales pitch is "you could totally rent this out!" Yeah, I'd like to know the ROI on a $1.2M NE rental property.



ROI is meaningless these days when it comes to RE. Its all about capital gainz. 


Its awesome to see HK RE slowly crumbling. Those who bought in in 2019-2021 are now down at least 20%. There rental ROI is less than 2%. Meaning if market is stagnant, it will take more than 10 years just cover the negative asset. 

I was recently looking into buying or renting a new place, saw a 10m flat slashing down to 7.7m with no bites still. The rental income on a similar unit is around 16-18k/month.

----------


## Buster

What is a "negative asset"?

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> ROI is meaningless these days when it comes to RE. Its all about capital gainz. 
> 
> 
> Its awesome to see HK RE slowly crumbling. Those who bought in in 2019-2021 are now down at least 20%. There rental ROI is less than 2%. Meaning if market is stagnant, it will take more than 10 years just cover the negative asset. 
> 
> I was recently looking into buying or renting a new place, saw a 10m flat slashing down to 7.7m with no bites still. The rental income on a similar unit is around 16-18k/month.



Are you talking Hong Kong?... great, so now more people will buy in Canada.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What is a "negative asset"?



It's like a Positive Liability.
HODL

----------


## killramos

I think the word you were looking for was HAWT

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Are you talking Hong Kong?... great, so now more people will buy in Canada.



Yup. 

Actually, part of the problem is the large volume of people leaving HK and over supplied in homes for sale. 

Many friends and coworkers moved to Canada/UK/Aus. Definitely a boost for the RE sector for these countries. Hard to say the actual influence but those who left HK tend to be the "middle/upper" class. When I say middle class I mean the average joe who fully owns one or more shitty piece of property valued over 1m USD. 

I have a colleague who sold their 20m HKD home in HK and bought 5 houses/apartments in the UK.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> What is a "negative asset"?



Sorry, this is a local HK slang. 

Its where you are suicidal, feeling like shit, reevaluating life choices, night sweats, depression, etc  :Smilie:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sorry, this is a local HK slang. 
> 
> Its where you are suicidal, feeling like shit, reevaluating life choices, night sweats, depression, etc



Sounds great, there.

----------


## killramos

fucking spoiled Canadians.

----------


## suntan

> I have a colleague who sold their 20m HKD home in HK and bought 5 houses/apartments in the UK.



Why have one falling knife when you can have five.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Why have one falling knife when you can have five.



Meh. with 20m asset he has room to catch the knife

----------


## pheoxs

Anecdotal but there was almost a dozen houses for sale in Fairview a month ago and now were down to 3. Even the 600k+ ones sold finally which was a surprise. Not sure if the market is just getting hotter or just less listings going into winter but might be another interesting spring. Detached inventory is 15% lower now than last Oct which was already the lowest since the '08 crash.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Anecdotal but there was almost a dozen houses for sale in Fairview a month ago and now were down to 3. Even the 600k+ ones sold finally which was a surprise. Not sure if the market is just getting hotter or just less listings going into winter but might be another interesting spring. Detached inventory is 15% lower now than last Oct which was already the lowest since the '08 crash.



perhaps given the slowdown in sales, people are holding off listing to wait and see. But Id love to see an 08 crash again for my own benefits. Cant wait to see condos in Vegas going for less than a entry level BMW!

----------


## kJUMP

Update on the Rosedale build with Maillot:

Demolition and clearing done. We opted for our heating/cooling to be done via ground source (as opposed to NG furnace and AC), so a company called Thermal Creek drilled 3 vertically oriented bore holes 475' deep for this purpose. These geothermal loops will then be connected to the heat pump/HVAC system in the mechanical room. Electricity will be via rooftop solar. Excavation is now ongoing and they hope to have the subfloor done by early November. 

In the interim, we signed Louis Duncan-He Designs to handle the interior design angle, complete with elevations and renderings. They're great/fun to work with actually, and I think they interface quite nicely with Maillot. They provide a ton of expertise and handle a lot of the minutiae and other micro-decisions that we would have otherwise on our hands. 

No big issues or complaints so far.

----------


## msommers

Geothermal is incredible. Excellent choice

----------


## Manhattan

> Update on the Rosedale build with Maillot:
> 
> Demolition and clearing done. We opted for our heating/cooling to be done via ground source (as opposed to NG furnace and AC), so a company called Thermal Creek drilled 3 vertically oriented bore holes 475' deep for this purpose. These geothermal loops will then be connected to the heat pump/HVAC system in the mechanical room. Electricity will be via rooftop solar. Excavation is now ongoing and they hope to have the subfloor done by early November. 
> 
> In the interim, we signed Louis Duncan-He Designs to handle the interior design angle, complete with elevations and renderings. They're great/fun to work with actually, and I think they interface quite nicely with Maillot. They provide a ton of expertise and handle a lot of the minutiae and other micro-decisions that we would have otherwise on our hands. 
> 
> No big issues or complaints so far.



Does Maillot have an exclusive contract on that neighborhood or are they just that good? Would be cool to see a thread dedicated to the progress. How big will the house be?

----------


## killramos

They seem like the current direction the wind is blowing for high end builds and Reno’s.

----------


## kJUMP

> Geothermal is incredible. Excellent choice



Thanks, we agree! Do you have personal experience with geothermal?




> Does Maillot have an exclusive contract on that neighborhood or are they just that good? Would be cool to see a thread dedicated to the progress. How big will the house be?



Lol yeah square pink signs all over the place here. The owner, Rob Ohlson, is super friendly and loves the area. Both he and his sister have recently built their own flagship homes adjacent to one another, along Crescent Road. They have another lot, a few doors down on Crescent, if anyone is interested lol. The sister's house in particular is quite a production, you can check out some visuals on their IG. So that just gave us a lot more confidence, laying down roots in Rosedale, when the builder has done the same. Incidentally, the owner of Alloy Homes also lives in the area.

50x120 lot. 3500sqft above, 1400 below.

----------


## 89coupe

> Thanks, we agree! Do you have personal experience with geothermal?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah square pink signs all over the place here. The owner, Rob Ohlson, is super friendly and loves the area. Both he and his sister have recently built their own flagship homes adjacent to one another, along Crescent Road. They have another lot, a few doors down on Crescent, if anyone is interested lol. The sister's house in particular is quite a production, you can check out some visuals on their IG. So that just gave us a lot more confidence, laying down roots in Rosedale, when the builder has done the same. Incidentally, the owner of Alloy Homes also lives in the area.
> 
> 50x120 lot. 3500sqft above, 1400 below.



Do you have a rendering of your home you can share?

You should start your own thread on your build.

----------


## you&me

+1 on hoping for a build thread.  :Smilie:

----------


## JfuckinC

agree'd, i'm a hypocrite, i wanna see build threads lol

----------


## kJUMP

I can't hombres, that would be too much effort. Unless the mods take issue, I will post my infrequent updates in this one  :Smilie:  Once the build is complete, I would be happy to host a Beyond meetup so we can discuss at length this whole construction effort.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I can't hombres, that would be too much effort. Unless the mods take issue, I will post my infrequent updates in this one  Once the build is complete, I would be happy to host a Beyond meetup so we can discuss at length this whole construction effort.



If you read between the lines, he's going to have a very secret art room with hidden entrance that he doesn't want people to see in the plans.

----------


## 89coupe

> I can't hombres, that would be too much effort. Unless the mods take issue, I will post my infrequent updates in this one  Once the build is complete, I would be happy to host a Beyond meetup so we can discuss at length this whole construction effort.



Do you have a rendering you can share at least?

----------


## suntan

But they're builder grade renderings.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> But they're builder grade renderings.



Does OP drive a Ridgeline?

----------


## Civic_Drift

Antidotal data but my friend is house hunting and is struggling with the limited detached inventory (fall market tends to be slower in general but inventory is the lowest this year compared to 2019-2021).

----------


## mr2mike

Been cruising around realtor.ca and am surprised of the lack of places for sale in certain communities.
So I think you're friend is correct.

----------


## suntan

New listings have fallen off a cliff.

I am seeing more "motivated sellers" though.

----------


## ercchry

Tons of what I would think is a “gud deal” listings that have been sitting 120+ days, seems pretty weak overall

----------


## dirtsniffer

Wondering why a house in my hood didn't sell for what I thought was a good price. Turns out it has a wood foundation... don't know exactly what the value hit is there, but it looks like it will be 6 figures

----------


## mr2mike

Wood foundation?
Must be old. Seems like land value at that point.

----------


## Disoblige

Well I guess you house hunters gotta live in cookie cutter condos now. Let's go, buy buy buy!

----------


## pheoxs

> Well I guess you house hunters gotta live in cookie cutter condos now. Let's go, buy buy buy!



I'm a stay at home dad, she's a kindergarten teacher, our budget is 1.2 Million.

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare



----------


## Tik-Tok

Everything in this house is perfect and fits our needs, except I don't like the paint colour in this one room. We'll pass.

----------


## ercchry

> Wondering why a house in my hood didn't sell for what I thought was a good price. Turns out it has a wood foundation... don't know exactly what the value hit is there, but it looks like it will be 6 figures



Oddly enough there is a few of these in Mackenzie Lake (where the pours live at the se corner) and yeah, deal killers for most lenders

----------


## R-Audi

Im about to piss off a few people.. Going to list my condo for ~16k lower than the previous unit sold and 15k lower than the current unit listed in hopes of a quick sale. Doesnt sound like much, but it is under the $200k mark so it will certainly matter to them and be the lowest 2bed unit in the beltline. Renters are leaving early and I really dont want to deal with it anymore so heres to hoping!

----------


## 88CRX

> Im about to piss off a few people.. Going to list my condo for ~16k lower than the previous unit sold and 15k lower than the current unit listed in hopes of a quick sale. Doesnt sound like much, but it is under the $200k mark so it will certainly matter to them and be the lowest 2bed unit in the beltline. Renters are leaving early and I really dont want to deal with it anymore so heres to hoping!



You are a smart man. Good luck!

----------


## ExtraSlow

If they priced appropriately, they would have sold. Waste zero seconds worrying about people who misjudge the market.

----------


## suntan

> If they priced appropriately, they would have sold. Waste zero seconds worrying about people who misjudge the market.



People will just withdraw their listing or let it lapse, or not list in the first place.

Which I think is what's going on right now.

I think almost all new listings you'll see going forward will be people that have to sell.

As long as the employment situation stays constant, there won't be any real material correction in the residential space.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Wood foundation?
> Must be old. Seems like land value at that point.



Community was built around 1985-1992. I basically thought every house was a concrete foundation

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Oddly enough there is a few of these in Mackenzie Lake (where the pours live at the se corner) and yeah, deal killers for most lenders



Interesting to know lenders run away from them

----------


## mr2mike

I'd love to see pics if they show anything.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Im about to piss off a few people.. Going to list my condo for ~16k lower than the previous unit sold and 15k lower than the current unit listed in hopes of a quick sale. Doesnt sound like much, but it is under the $200k mark so it will certainly matter to them and be the lowest 2bed unit in the beltline. Renters are leaving early and I really dont want to deal with it anymore so heres to hoping!



Best asset class.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> It's a teardown so far as I'm concerned. I've never been inside, but judging by how they "kept" the outside over the last twenty years, I wouldn't trust it not to fall down.
> 
> It's also hard to trust a family who used a children's playground as their personal offroad course on more than one occasion.



They took your advice 


https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24998...alsharelisting

----------


## R-Audi

> Im about to piss off a few people.. Going to list my condo for ~16k lower than the previous unit sold and 15k lower than the current unit listed in hopes of a quick sale. Doesnt sound like much, but it is under the $200k mark so it will certainly matter to them and be the lowest 2bed unit in the beltline. Renters are leaving early and I really dont want to deal with it anymore so heres to hoping!



And condo sold in one day. 
Definitely upset someone, as the other unit listed in the building dropped their price to match and still sitting on MLS.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> And condo sold in one day. 
> Definitely upset someone, as the other unit listed in the building dropped their price to match and still sitting on MLS.



Unloading of best asset class complete.

----------


## suntan

You can feel the fat stacks.

----------


## bjstare

> And condo sold in one day. 
> Definitely upset someone, as the other unit listed in the building dropped their price to match and still sitting on MLS.



This brings me joy. People pricing things too high (be it a car or a condo, or whatever else), and letting them sit on the market forever is a pet peeve of mine.

----------


## riander5

> People will just withdraw their listing or let it lapse, or not list in the first place.
> 
> Which I think is what's going on right now.
> 
> I think almost all new listings you'll see going forward will be people that have to sell.
> 
> As long as the employment situation stays constant, there won't be any real material correction in the residential space.



And people who die. ~7500 ppl died in calgary last year. Impossible to say how many owned houses that were then listed but its more then 0 and you're right these houses won't move markets

----------


## suntan

> And people who die. ~7500 ppl died in calgary last year. Impossible to say how many owned houses that were then listed but its more then 0 and you're right these houses won't move markets



Those are in the "people that have to sell".

Anyhow, in the olden days, people would list estate sales for years if need be.

----------


## riander5

> Those are in the "people that have to sell".
> 
> Anyhow, in the olden days, people would list estate sales for years if need be.



Yeah that was my point, people who are alive and in a financially distressed situation have to sell, and people who pass away also have to sell. I suppose they are both sold with some urgency but i'd assume the financially distressed 'have to sell' people are fire sale-ing more than the people about to get a big payday

----------


## mr2mike

> Anyhow, in the olden days, people would list estate sales for years if need be.



We talkin' 1900's?

----------


## Pauly Boy

> And condo sold in one day. 
> Definitely upset someone, as the other unit listed in the building dropped their price to match and still sitting on MLS.



Nice. Let's hope you at least walked away with some cash.

I'm hoping we can move our unit in the near future. Our existing tenants just signed another year lease, so stuck with it for a little while longer. I guess as long as they want to stay just means further into the black for us & cheap rents for them at least.

----------


## suntan

> We talkin' 1900's?



Early 2000s at least. I viewed one home that was an estate sale that was on the market for two years and another that was about 6 months. They're not rushed because they'd get crushed with cap gains anyhow so they were like meh.

----------


## R-Audi

> Nice. Let's hope you at least walked away with some cash.



Full rundown:
-Bought the condo in 2005 for ~$205k.... lived there for a few years, then rented it out. 
-Had numerous assesments throughout ownership, probably to the $30k range total. 
-Typically Ive had to top up the rental income by a few hundred a month to cover costs.
-I refinanced some 5 years ago and was able to take out $75k
-Sold the unit for $177k
-Will end up with ~$1,500.00 coming back to me after closing costs/realtor fees/mortgage.
-I should be ahead at the end of everything... but no idea by how much. Certainly wouldnt recommend condos for ownership/investment! 

Yay Real Estate! 

For those wondering, building had some envelope issues for a while, which stopped sales all together and brought on assesments.. last sale in the building prior was $195k in August, but I didnt want to wait for the last dollar and give one last screw you to the condo board. 

Glad its all over. (only pending review of the Condo documents now)

----------


## pheoxs

> Full rundown:
> -Bought the condo in 2005 for ~$205k.... lived there for a few years, then rented it out. 
> -Had numerous assesments throughout ownership, probably to the $30k range total. 
> -Typically Ive had to top up the rental income by a few hundred a month to cover costs.
> -I refinanced some 5 years ago and was able to take out $75k
> -Sold the unit for $177k
> -Will end up with ~$1,500.00 coming back to me after closing costs/realtor fees/mortgage.
> -I should be ahead at the end of everything... but no idea by how much. Certainly wouldnt recommend condos for ownership/investment! 
> 
> ...



you bought in 2005 and it lost value since then? That seems quite surprising, guessing the condo is having lots of building maintenance costs that drove the condo fee through the roof and killed your value. 

How high were the condo fees now?

----------


## you&me

> Full rundown:
> -Bought the condo in 2005 for ~$205k.... lived there for a few years, then rented it out. 
> -Had numerous assesments throughout ownership, probably to the $30k range total. 
> -Typically Ive had to top up the rental income by a few hundred a month to cover costs.
> -I refinanced some 5 years ago and was able to take out $75k
> -Sold the unit for $177k
> -Will end up with ~$1,500.00 coming back to me after closing costs/realtor fees/mortgage.
> -I should be ahead at the end of everything... but no idea by how much. Certainly wouldnt recommend condos for ownership/investment! 
> 
> ...



Best asset liability class.

----------


## msommers

It's likely worse considering all the interest paid. Don't ask how I know  :facepalm:

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Full rundown:
> -Bought the condo in 2005 for ~$205k.... lived there for a few years, then rented it out. 
> -Had numerous assesments throughout ownership, probably to the $30k range total. 
> -Typically Ive had to top up the rental income by a few hundred a month to cover costs.
> -I refinanced some 5 years ago and was able to take out $75k
> -Sold the unit for $177k
> -Will end up with ~$1,500.00 coming back to me after closing costs/realtor fees/mortgage.
> -I should be ahead at the end of everything... but no idea by how much. Certainly wouldnt recommend condos for ownership/investment! 
> 
> ...



damn, that was painful just reading it.

Factoring your time, interests paid, and inflation, you are probably at a steep loss. If you bought a house instead in 2005, I'd say you are up at least 50% net.

----------


## R-Audi

> you bought in 2005 and it lost value since then? That seems quite surprising, guessing the condo is having lots of building maintenance costs that drove the condo fee through the roof and killed your value. 
> 
> How high were the condo fees now?



Condo fees are currently $740... with the only amenity being a rooftop patio. I likely could have sold during the boom and made more, but I had tenants paying over my costs... so stupidly let is slide.



Interest paid on a rental property is a write off with taxes, I dont think it would make any difference. (But Im not an accountant)

Definitely would have been better to buy a house, but at the time walking to work downtown from the beltline was a deciding factor. That and spending 200k vs 400k.

----------


## suntan

Did the fees pay for any utilities?

----------


## Buster

Real estate is my favorite asset class.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Anybody have an idea on monthly revenue from an Air BnB / VRBO in Calgary? Trying to run the numbers on this one, seems like a good investment and it should be quite attractive for weekend/ temporary rentals from an entertainment standpoint.

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-mckenzie-lake

----------


## 89coupe

> Anybody have an idea on monthly revenue from an Air BnB / VRBO in Calgary? Trying to run the numbers on this one, seems like a good investment and it should be quite attractive for weekend/ temporary rentals from an entertainment standpoint.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-mckenzie-lake

----------


## ExtraSlow

How many nights a year do you think that place would be rented? 
Not many is my guess.

----------


## killramos

You two should definitely buy that and rent it out.

Best idea ever.

----------


## msommers

A Client of mine has a dozen AirBnBs now, each one nicer and larger than the last. Must be working well for them!

Or money laundering. Ozark has warped my view of everyone

----------


## riander5

> Anybody have an idea on monthly revenue from an Air BnB / VRBO in Calgary? Trying to run the numbers on this one, seems like a good investment and it should be quite attractive for weekend/ temporary rentals from an entertainment standpoint.
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-mckenzie-lake



That place would look nice with a ridgeline

----------


## Xtrema

> How many nights a year do you think that place would be rented? 
> Not many is my guess.



Depends on how 
@90_Shelby
 value ruining 
@Buster
's nights/weekends is worth. It would be a sick party house for the kids.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll rent it for 3 nights. Mark me down.

----------


## mr2mike

I just don't think airbnb covers any of your downside.
Yes, ppl need to come up with larger sums of money to rent a nice place but pool your money and even a university kid can do that.
Great while it goes then you lose your gains+ repairing the house.
Haven't seen a rental video yet explaining the damage process and issues.

----------


## R-Audi

> Did the fees pay for any utilities?




Water, gas, garbage, basic cable. 

Internet and electricity was extra.

----------


## Buster

> I'll rent it for 3 nights. Mark me down.



Pond access for dayz!

----------


## Pauly Boy

Very similar to our situation - We would have been upside down selling & our dayhome lady's niece needed a place for uni that first year, so made renting out easy at least.

It's super great owning something that's worth less than it was in 2010 though, lol.

Luckily we've never had to cover much more than $30/m or so & minimal expenses/increases since we bought we bought new. Tax implications have been okay since dayhome credits basically offset the extra ~4k in income. That all ends this year since the little one is in grade 1 though - So the time to liquidate is asap, lol.

----------


## suntan

> Water, gas, garbage, basic cable. 
> 
> Internet and electricity was extra.



Not horrible I guess.

----------


## pheoxs

https://rentals.ca/national-rent-report

so apparently the average rent in Calgary is up 29% over last year. That seems insane.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> https://rentals.ca/national-rent-report
> 
> so apparently the average rent in Calgary is up 29% over last year. That seems insane.



I think its just going to get worse next year. We're going to see more and more people moving here because its cheap compared to BC and ON.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Eastern creeps and bums.

----------


## dirtsniffer

What's next? We elect the NDP?

----------


## pheoxs

> I think its just going to get worse next year. We're going to see more and more people moving here because its cheap compared to BC and ON.



I do wonder if these rent raises will make condo investments viable. Even if you don't get on the principal itself maybe cash flow positive every month makes it worth it

----------


## ExtraSlow

The best time to buy is now.

----------


## vengie

Condo's are garbage.
The condo fee's are what crush your cash flow.

Minimum 3 bedroom town home with a 2 car garage.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Have any condos in Calgary ever made money? Between special assessments and condo fees all the ones I've looked at were basically break even from their last sale price.

----------


## msommers

Where's Sugarphreak when you need him

Condos got hit incredibly hard with insurance premium increases over the last few years. That and the insurance regulation changes, there's a lot of cashflow predictions out of your control ultimately.

----------


## kenny

Airbnb market must be doing well :P 

This house in Mahogany was probably $900k couple years ago and is listed now for $1.9M, claims to have $62k annual revenue from airbnb just renting out the basement suite. 

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-mahogany

----------


## you&me

> Have any condos in Calgary ever made money? Between special assessments and condo fees all the ones I've looked at were basically break even from their last sale price.



It's probably been a while. 

I made money on a townhouse between 03 & 05, but things were different back then. I think making money on anything bought in the last 10-15 years would be few and far between.

----------


## ercchry

> Where's Sugarphreak when you need him



Yeah, the trick was to sell before you ever took possession! Best ROI is on a deposit only investment  :ROFL!:

----------


## Xamim

> Airbnb market must be doing well :P 
> 
> This house in Mahogany was probably $900k couple years ago and is listed now for $1.9M, claims to have $62k annual revenue from airbnb just renting out the basement suite. 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-mahogany





https://www.airbnb.ca/rooms/50393881...1-2f9a3b41b664

Gotta be booked nearly all year round to pull in anywhere close to $62K. Unless the raise the price for summer time bookings, but they still have to be booked right up.

----------


## suntan

> Airbnb market must be doing well :P 
> 
> This house in Mahogany was probably $900k couple years ago and is listed now for $1.9M, claims to have $62k annual revenue from airbnb just renting out the basement suite. 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-mahogany

----------


## 88CRX

> Airbnb market must be doing well :P 
> 
> This house in Mahogany was probably $900k couple years ago and is listed now for $1.9M, claims to have $62k annual revenue from airbnb just renting out the basement suite. 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-mahogany



My boomer neighbours have 2-3 adult renters (renting out spare rooms) at all times. Fucking shoot me in the face.

----------


## Xtrema

> https://rentals.ca/national-rent-report
> 
> so apparently the average rent in Calgary is up 29% over last year. That seems insane.



Can confirm. What happen when nobody can afford to buy or waiting for low rate to return?




> What's next? We elect the NDP?



Danielle Smith is going to throw a bil at CSEC for a new stadium and that won't happen.




> Have any condos in Calgary ever made money? Between special assessments and condo fees all the ones I've looked at were basically break even from their last sale price.



Key is don't own anything with elevators in the complex.

----------


## 89coupe

> Have any condos in Calgary ever made money? Between special assessments and condo fees all the ones I've looked at were basically break even from their last sale price.



I bought my condo in bridgeland for $205k
Sold 5 years later for $306k

Bought in Beltline for $47500
Sold two years later for $89000

----------


## Rocket1k78

> It's probably been a while. 
> 
> I made money on a townhouse between 03 & 05, but things were different back then. I think making money on anything bought in the last 10-15 years would be few and far between.



Agreed, i bought a TH(3bed/1car garage) around that time for $153k and now its worth mid 3's. Got lucky so far with not one assessment but the condo fees have more than doubled, i think it was around $140 at first and now its $360 and rising. 

Im still surprised we havent seen a big increase for condos though, i thought for sure we would've. With the cost of SFH going up so much condos might be the only choice for some and out of towners consider them free lol

----------


## suntan

> I bought my condo in bridgeland for $205k
> Sold 5 years later for $306k
> 
> Bought in Beltline for $47500
> Sold two years later for $89000



Front running realtor scum.

----------


## max_boost

> I bought my condo in bridgeland for $205k
> Sold 5 years later for $306k
> 
> Bought in Beltline for $47500
> Sold two years later for $89000



What you buying for 47500 lol what year is this

----------


## 88CRX

> Bought in Beltline for $47500
> Sold two years later for $89000



This is why people have a hard time taking you seriously.

----------


## you&me

> This is why people have a hard time taking you seriously.



Well he is like, fucking 60 years old  :ROFL!:

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Well he is like, fucking 60 years old



Is he really 60?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This is why people have a hard time taking you seriously.



LoL!!
Perhaps it's a little more than just _this_...

----------


## gmc72

> This is why people have a hard time taking you seriously.



I paid $132k for a townhouse with a garage down by the river and Edworthy Park as my first house. Sold it a few years later for $167k. This was back in the 90's though.

Yes I'm f*n old. If 50 is old these days.

----------


## vengie

> I paid $132k for a townhouse with a garage down by the river and Edworthy Park as my first house. Sold it a few years later for $167k. This was back in the 90's though.
> 
> Yes I'm f*n old. If 50 is old these days.



Dad?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Dad?



Bahahaha nicely done.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Condos got hit incredibly hard with insurance premium increases over the last few years. That and the insurance regulation changes, there's a lot of cashflow predictions out of your control ultimately.



This. The changes resulted in most of the providers just straight up dropping condos & those that are providing it jacked rates to cover. It's not worth it, don't know if it ever has been outside of the 90's/early 00's when a condo was $100k.

Your best bet is maximizing #doors for rentals on a single parcel. I have a bud with a couple up/down townhomes & a 4-plex. He certainly does alright. Pays a property manager to deal with the shit and is cash flow positive...

I see his end game. When he retires, they'll be paid off and he'll have half a dozen slums generating cashflow... BUT would he not have been better off just investing it for those 30 years...? Different risk, certainly less headache, IMHO.

----------


## 89coupe

> What you buying for 47500 lol what year is this



Was my first condo, bought in 1995 I believe, sold two years later.

Bridgeland I bought in 2004 sold in 2009.

He did say, ever.

I also believe interest rates were even higher than they are now in those years.


And yes, I turn 50 this year. But I look 35  :Pimpin':

----------


## max_boost

no no you look 50

I look 35  :Big Grin:

----------


## 89coupe

> no no you look 50
> 
> I look 35



Do you? Haha

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

These days? When has 50 not been old?

----------


## 89coupe

> These days? When has 50 not been old?



I’ve been around 35 year olds who look older than me lol.

----------


## killramos

lol. Old people

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Bumbu is evidently the fountain of youth

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> no no you look 50
> 
> I look 35



Max you don’t look a day over 30.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Max looks 13.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Max looks 13.



*Opens "Nurse Sex with Minor" thread.

----------


## suntan

> What you buying for 47500 lol what year is this






> This is why people have a hard time taking you seriously.



In 1998 the building I was renting in went up for sale, the renters had first dibs on units. Mine was offered for $60K.

----------


## riander5

> Was my first condo, bought in 1995 I believe, sold two years later.
> 
> Bridgeland I bought in 2004 sold in 2009.
> 
> He did say, ever.
> 
> I also believe interest rates were even higher than they are now in those years.
> 
> 
> And yes, I turn 50 this year. But I look 35



And act like you have the ween of a 7 year old

----------


## killramos

You think it’s an act?

----------


## zechs

Knowing what I know now, I really should have built the cheapest house possible with a mother-in-law suite above a detached garage. Officially in the "condos are horrendous investments" camp. Even a $200k meth house in Edmonton would have been more financially profitable.

----------


## suntan

You rent out a condo?

----------


## pheoxs

> Knowing what I know now, I really should have built the cheapest house possible with a mother-in-law suite above a detached garage. Officially in the "condos are horrendous investments" camp. Even a $200k meth house in Edmonton would have been more financially profitable.



Sorta what we’re looking at doing. 800sqft in the back to build a garage, might as well spend the 200k and do a suite there. In 5 years we should be able to bring in 75k in rent give or take. Seems pretty quick pay back plus the actual property value increase itself.

----------


## mr2mike

> I’ve been around 35 year olds who look older than me lol.

----------


## killramos

Gold  :ROFL!:

----------


## riander5

:ROFL!: 

'Hello fellow 35 year olds!'

----------


## dubhead

> Knowing what I know now, I really should have built the cheapest house possible with a mother-in-law suite above a detached garage. Officially in the "condos are horrendous investments" camp. Even a $200k meth house in Edmonton would have been more financially profitable.



Picked the wrong time to move back to Calgary and have officially in the condos are horrendous investment camp. Bought mine in Edmonton for 270 in 2017 lived in it till a week ago currently owe 220, lowest listing in the building right now 191. Number of comparable condo sales in the last 60 days 1. 

Looking like I'm going to be forced into being a land lord with negative cash flow for awhile in hopes it goes up at somepoint  :Barf:  Luckily the wife just got a fat inheritance to help float us through this mess.

----------


## bjstare

> Picked the wrong time to move back to Calgary and have officially in the condos are horrendous investment camp. Bought mine in Edmonton for 270 in 2017 lived in it till a week ago currently owe 220, lowest listing in the building right now 191. Number of comparable condo sales in the last 60 days 1. 
> 
> Looking like I'm going to be forced into being a land lord with negative cash flow for awhile in hopes it goes up at somepoint  Luckily the wife just got a fat inheritance to help float us through this mess.



Or sell it, use the inheritance to cover the loss, and not worry about prices not recovering + additional special assessments + the headache of being a landlord.

----------


## Buster

> Or sell it, use the inheritance to cover the loss, and not worry about prices not recovering + additional special assessments + the headache of being a landlord.



this.

----------


## ExtraSlow

guise, if I have an investment I hate, of course I need to keep it long term.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> guise, if I have an investment I hate, of course I need to keep it long term. 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG][/ATTACH]



*Immediately checks MYCO price

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Or sell it, use the inheritance to cover the loss, and not worry about prices not recovering + additional special assessments + the headache of being a landlord.



+1 for this.

It could get better…but it could also get a lot worse too.

----------


## Buster

Real estate is my favorite asset class

----------


## jutes

Life is too short to worry about debt.

----------


## dubhead

> Or sell it, use the inheritance to cover the loss, and not worry about prices not recovering + additional special assessments + the headache of being a landlord.



Yeah just have to convince her to write me a Cheque for 30+k to pay off a condo I bought. Wish me luck

----------


## killramos

Ask her if she would prefer to write you a 60k cheque next year

----------


## Buster

> Ask her if she would prefer to write you a 60k cheque next year



fucking savage, lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tell her that you want a divorce and half the debt is hers and half that inheritance is yours already.

----------


## max_boost

Killy just saying things on beyond he can’t say at home lol

----------


## killramos

Some people need to be told

----------


## suntan

> Picked the wrong time to move back to Calgary and have officially in the condos are horrendous investment camp. Bought mine in Edmonton for 270 in 2017 lived in it till a week ago currently owe 220, lowest listing in the building right now 191. Number of comparable condo sales in the last 60 days 1. 
> 
> Looking like I'm going to be forced into being a land lord with negative cash flow for awhile in hopes it goes up at somepoint  Luckily the wife just got a fat inheritance to help float us through this mess.



Bad luck. Unless you can hold onto it for the next 10 years, sell it. Even then, I absolutely guarantee you the next mortgage on it, the rate will be more than what you have now.

----------


## bjstare

Is this the time where I mention how silly it is to have separate finances from your spouse?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Separate finances are an illusion.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I paid cash for my separate finances too, and I will again in 2 years when I replace the spouse.

-from a houseboat in Richmond

----------


## vengie

> Is this the time where I mention how silly it is to have separate finances from your spouse?



God damn this.

----------


## suntan

> I paid cash for my separate finances too, and I will again in 2 years when I replace the spouse.
> 
> -from a houseboat in Richmond



I'd love to have a houseboat.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Is this the time where I mention how silly it is to have separate finances from your spouse?



lol. What make a great (naive) husband.

What is yours is hers. What is hers is hers. 

Marriage is the my fav asset class.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If your spouse doesn't make 600k, they are lazy and you are stupid.

----------


## suntan

> If your spouse doesn't make 600k, they are lazy and you are stupid.



If I were to do it again I'd probably be gay.

----------


## killramos

Holy shit did rotary say something funny?

- - - Updated - - -




> If your spouse doesn't make 600k, they are lazy and you are stupid.



600k what?

----------


## Buster

> Holy shit did rotary say something funny?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 600k what?



pops

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'm pretty certain inheritance is excluded in a divorce, as long as you never mix it into shared finances. So by having separate accounts you can actually protect inheritances.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> I paid cash for my separate finances too, and I will again in 2 years when I replace the spouse.
> 
> -from a houseboat in Richmond



Hehe nice one...rep given.

----------


## Cagare

> I'm pretty certain inheritance is excluded in a divorce, as long as you never mix it into shared finances. So by having separate accounts you can actually protect inheritances.



Inheritance is technically separate if you can manage it that way. The second you put that money into a shared asset then it becomes part of the marital finances.

People tend to forget that debt is also shared 50/50, so the condo debt/loss when separating would be factored into those calculations. So, yeah, separate finances are an illusion.

I think there was a thread on separate finances vs joined finances already in marriage. It's a really odd way to go in my opinion.

----------


## max_boost

Are divorce rates still around 50%? They just seem to get messy af. I presume most don’t really want to share it. 

Seems like most beyonders are still married and certainly hope it stays that way.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Any time of my my buddies misbehaves, I make sure my wife knows about it. Let her know that I'm not so bad in comparison.... Lol.

----------


## Buster

> Any time of my my buddies misbehaves, I make sure my wife knows about it. Let her know that I'm not so bad in comparison.... Lol.



this is a great strategy, and I try to deploy it as much as possible as well.

----------


## killramos

That’s such a woman move

----------


## arcticcat522

Snitches get stitches, homie.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Thats such a woman move



Sometimes... just sometimes of course, you regular Beyond posters sound like women anyways.

----------


## killramos

Didn’t a woman make you move to Columbus or some nonsense?

Back in your corner.

----------


## zechs

> You rent out a condo?



I have in the past when I had my acreage, probably will in the future, still contemplating if I should take a $5k-$10k bath on it immediately or hold out for a spring bump.
Really it's a matter of cashflow, I don't want $10k to disappear out of my accounts while in university. Rental prices will easily cover my costs for a year so the mortgage costs me nothing. Very little downside to hodl currently.

Dubhead, I feel bad for you man, that's a tough spot to be in. I'm only at most $10k underwater, really a none issue besides absolutely hating losing money.

----------


## suntan

If you're break even might as well enjoy single meat subs.

----------


## dubhead

> If you're break even might as well enjoy single meat subs.



One can hope, looking like veggie subs for a bit....

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> One can hope, looking like veggie subs for a bit....



Taking a 10k loss is nothing in my views. By comparison to those who bought during 2021/22 peak, consider yourself lucky. I know people who overbid on houses with variable mortgages. They are probably looking at -100k on property value with much higher monthly mortgage payments that translates to 300k-400k total interest paid over 25 years.

----------


## you&me

> Taking a 10k loss is nothing in my views. By comparison to those who bought during 2021/22 peak, consider yourself lucky. I know people who overbid on houses with variable mortgages. They are probably looking at -100k on property value with much higher monthly mortgage payments that translates to 300k-400k total interest paid over 25 years.



"Overbid" and "2021/22 Peak"? 

So you start this thread basically two years ago, to beat the drum constantly about an impending housing "boom" that when supposedly materialized, ended up as more of a limp dick wimper, where most properties still haven't recovered to the values from a decade ago, and that was it... That's your boom and it's "peaked"?  :ROFL!: 

What's next? You're going to tell us all about the boom in BTC? (today, for now, up 9%... No, no, don't look at the last week. No, not the last month, or 6 months or year either... Look, right now, right this second... BOOOOOM! Look, quick, before it's over)  :Bang Head:  Fucking Moran

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> "Overbid" and "2021/22 Peak"? 
> 
> So you start this thread basically two years ago, to beat the drum constantly about an impending housing "boom" that when supposedly materialized, ended up as more of a limp dick wimper, where most properties still haven't recovered to the values from a decade ago, and that was it... That's your boom and it's "peaked"? 
> 
> What's next? You're going to tell us all about the boom in BTC? (today, for now, up 9%... No, no, don't look at the last week. No, not the last month, or 6 months or year either... Look, right now, right this second... BOOOOOM! Look, quick, before it's over)  Fucking Moran



the market was hawt. I stand by that and precisely why I couldnt justify buying then. I wouldnt recommend buying now with the interest rates. 

Houses in Calgary are still relatively high and I dont think theres any significant losses from the recent peak. My comparison is from friends who bought condos in Toronto.

----------


## killramos

Timing the Market - Best Asset Class edition

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Am I crazy or a lot of ads for houses in the $500,000 range empty already? That's not a good thing is it?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Am I crazy or a lot of ads for houses in the $500,000 range empty already? That's not a good thing is it?



All those Toronto buyers who realized they'll never get $4000 a month for rent.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I thought Torononto Buyers were all going to live here and work Ontario Jobs remotely? Wasn't that the plan? If they pull it off, it's a great deal, because who would want to live in toronto if you can' only afford a $500,000 house?

----------


## killramos

You mean “tech” jobs?

I have some bad news for you on that one

----------


## bjstare

> Am I crazy or a lot of ads for houses in the $500,000 range empty already? That's not a good thing is it?



I'm no realtor, but idk if that's all that meaningful. Sellers that get transferred for work, or sellers that are upgrading that choose to carry both houses during transition are two reasons for a house to be listed empty but don't necessarily mean a fire sale.  :dunno:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I thought Torononto Buyers were all going to live here and work Ontario Jobs remotely? Wasn't that the plan? If they pull it off, it's a great deal, because who would want to live in toronto if you can' only afford a $500,000 house?



I'm sure a few of them did but assuming most of them were buying into the "Calgary prices will be like Toronto prices in 2 years!" scam. Then found out no one wanted their NE house for ridiculous rental prices, and interest rates are skyrocketing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You mean “tech” jobs?
> 
> I have some bad news for you on that one



I don't know what kind of jobs people in Toronto have. Does Ontario even have an economy?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I don't know what kind of jobs people in Toronto have. Does Ontario even have an economy?



I thought real estate was their economy?

----------


## Xtrema

> I thought real estate was their economy?



Car export too. 

https://6ix.buzz/the-lexus-rx-is-the...e-than-others/

----------


## Xtrema

> Am I crazy or a lot of ads for houses in the $500,000 range empty already? That's not a good thing is it?



I thought you moved out to GVA? Still kept your old house?


This is how fuck we are with Vancouver and Toronto.

----------


## riander5

> I thought you moved out to GVA? Still kept your old house?
> 
> 
> This is how fuck we are with Vancouver and Toronto.




Seeing this just makes me believe Calgary ain't coming down any time soon. If / When these numbnuts have to clear out of their over priced Toronto / Van houses.... some of them will come here.

Oh yea and we are bringing like 3 trillion immigrants a year in. Something like that.

----------


## Xtrema

> Seeing this just makes me believe Calgary ain't coming down any time soon. If / When these numbnuts have to clear out of their over priced Toronto / Van houses.... some of them will come here.
> 
> Oh yea and we are bringing like 3 trillion immigrants a year in. Something like that.



In theory, most of those migration out of GTA is already done if you look at Halifax housing prices:

https://canadaimmigrants.com/average...ce-in-halifax/

Even after a 10% retreat, average price is still 2x of 5 years ago.

To have the same house price as Calgary but 1/2 the GDP makes 0 sense. Calgary will continue to be the value play.

----------


## msommers

Munich real estate is nuts. Bavaria has a lot of old money

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> I thought you moved out to GVA? Still kept your old house?
> 
> 
> This is how fuck we are with Vancouver and Toronto.



We did, but looking to move back mid 2023 as we've lost hope of Vancouver prices ever dropping enough, so just started following the Calgary housing market again... hoping some of you older and wiser Beyonders are right.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> I'm sure a few of them did but assuming most of them were buying into the "Calgary prices will be like Toronto prices in 2 years!" scam. Then found out no one wanted their NE house for ridiculous rental prices, and interest rates are skyrocketing.



That's hilarious, ya I've seen a few of these houses empty and newly renovated right smack dab in Forest Lawn lol in fact, most of them are in very undesirable NE neighborhoods. Funny thing is I have a filter on for <$500k... can't even imagine how many are asking >$500

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

2.24 bubbles per stone in Toronto?!?
Quick! I have to furlough my kopecs before the king taxes my salt by 7/64th rods!!

Didn't realize this was the TA thread.

----------


## msommers

> That's hilarious, ya I've seen a few of these houses empty and newly renovated right smack dab in Forest Lawn lol in fact, most of them are in very undesirable NE neighborhoods. Funny thing is I have a filter on for <$500k... can't even imagine how many are asking >$500





$699K to live a block off Deerfoot and 17th Ave SE. Such dealz

----------


## suntan

6 bed/4 bath in 757 sq ft must be the Vancouver ambiance special.

----------


## bjstare

Paul Vickers getting rid of his place. It's empty, approaching 100 dom. Maybe one of you guys wants to throw in a lowball?

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...tridge-estates

----------


## Buster

> Paul Vickers getting rid of his place. It's empty, approaching 100 dom. Maybe one of you guys wants to throw in a lowball?
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...tridge-estates



how much cocaine do you think you can vacuum out of those carpets?

----------


## jutes

> 6 bed/4 bath in 757 sq ft must be the Vancouver ambiance special.






> Visit this bungalow with an illegal basement suite and a legal carriage suite situated above the garage. A secondary laneway suite can provide homeowners with many benefits: multigenerational living, an income source, and financing leverage.



I see no issues with this type of purchase.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like that it's not a front-drive house.

----------


## bjstare

> how much cocaine do you think you can vacuum out of those carpets?



Enough for a good Friday night, at least.

I wonder what's inside the peak of that big turret? Big jerk off theatre, probably.

----------


## vengie

Oh if only those walls could talk.

----------


## suntan

I heard he sucked dick to get some of the money for Cowboys.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

That pool bar has taken a real beating. Place looks pretty builder-grade to me.

----------


## you&me

> Paul Vickers getting rid of his place. It's empty, approaching 100 dom. Maybe one of you guys wants to throw in a lowball?
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...tridge-estates



I've seen the house (from the road) and the listing, but never heard anything related to Vickers (I always understood that he had a condo in Eau Claire or something, but obviously could be both). 

Seeing the listing with the big flat top in the kitchen screamed - and otherwise builder grade "chateau" approximation - screamed, um, not from here money  :ROFL!:

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Oh if only those walls could talk.



No doubt, there mustve been some epic parties at that place

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Good call on not having furnished pictures.
-no one

----------


## killramos

> Good call on not having furnished pictures.
> -no one



All those photos tell me is I can’t afford to furnish it

----------


## 89coupe

> how much cocaine do you think you can vacuum out of those carpets?



I have stories…

----------


## killramos

Pictures would be better

----------


## 89coupe

> Thanks, we agree! Do you have personal experience with geothermal?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah square pink signs all over the place here. The owner, Rob Ohlson, is super friendly and loves the area. Both he and his sister have recently built their own flagship homes adjacent to one another, along Crescent Road. They have another lot, a few doors down on Crescent, if anyone is interested lol. The sister's house in particular is quite a production, you can check out some visuals on their IG. So that just gave us a lot more confidence, laying down roots in Rosedale, when the builder has done the same. Incidentally, the owner of Alloy Homes also lives in the area.
> 
> 50x120 lot. 3500sqft above, 1400 below.







Is this your build they finished?

----------


## roopi

Is that a garage on the left?

----------


## jutes

Garage with window coverings? High class. 

Looks like an Airbnb income supplement box.

----------


## 89coupe

> Garage with window coverings? High class. 
> 
> Looks like an Airbnb income supplement box.



I highly doubt that.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Could be a side office / work studio? My builder completed a build a few years ago for a client who ran a private yoga practice.

----------


## pheoxs

> Could be a side office / work studio? My builder completed a build a few years ago for a client who ran a private yoga practice.



One place we looked at had this setup. 150sq ft heated shop and then a separate double garage. I really liked that setup as it'd be nice for a gym or a home office thats out of the house but ultimately the house had some issues and wasn't worth it overall.

----------


## G-ZUS

> I have stories



do we need a new thread?

----------


## ercchry

Disappointed in the lack of art room comments

----------


## 88CRX

Welcome to my parking pad.

----------


## suntan

> Disappointed in the lack of art room comments



Art room is front and center so passerbys can watch.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Calgary still highly affordable.


https://www.ctvnews.ca/business/anal...ties-1.6159269

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So only $200k income can get you a million dollar house? Wouldn't the mortgage payments be somewhere near $4k/month? That sounds uncomfortable.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> So only $200k income can get you a million dollar house? Wouldn't the mortgage payments be somewhere near $4k/month? That sounds uncomfortable.



Seems right. The amount we qualified for last year was absolutely ridiculous, the mortgage broker basically laughed at us for the price range we wanted to buy in. I would feel so uncomfortable paying a mortgage anywhere near what we “qualified” for.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Seems right. The amount we qualified for last year was absolutely ridiculous, the mortgage broker basically laughed at us for the price range we wanted to buy in. I would feel so uncomfortable paying a mortgage anywhere near what we “qualified” for.



I said the same thing 19 years ago. Much regrat for not buying a $400g home back then.

----------


## killramos

> So only $200k income can get you a million dollar house? Wouldn't the mortgage payments be somewhere near $4k/month? That sounds uncomfortable.



That’s after squirrelling away 200k++ after tax for the down payment on a $MM home

----------


## zechs

Approximately $5500/month average including utilities/property tax/insurance.

$66k/year for the property. After tax income of about $130k in Ontario if $200k gross. More like $150k net if you figure DINKs at $100k gross each.

Dunno really what it means to be in that position. Sounds stressful, a couple years ago I was looking at an acreage at a bit over $400k new build GC'ing it myself and that was making me sweat thinking about it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Thats after squirrelling away 200k++ after tax for the down payment on a $MM home



Yeah, exactly. Which is an absolute minimum 10 years to save which is likely closer to 15+ years.
I can't believe our system lets people get strapped with that level of debt.

----------


## killramos

I wonder when they will up the allowable purchase price for CMHC because iNfLaTiOn

Thats going to be an awkward political football

----------


## ExtraSlow

We should ban cmhc

----------


## killramos

> We should ban cmhc



We should ban all government entities.

----------


## schurchill39

.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> Calgary still highly affordable.
> 
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/business/anal...ties-1.6159269



Curious how they did the math on $107,000 being able to but a $513,000 house?... with rates as high as they are today and the stress test, and using the major banks online calculators, they won't even lend you more than $400,000.

----------


## ercchry

> Curious how they did the math on $107,000 being able to but a $513,000 house?... with rates as high as they are today and the stress test, and using the major banks online calculators, they won't even lend you more than $400,000.



The online affordability calcs are not how it’s actually calculated…

(Rate+2% @ 25yr am (if high ratio) or 30yr if not + property taxes + $75 - $125 for heat (depending on lender or sqft) + half condo fees (if applicable)) /0.39 = gross income needed

then if you have other bills they have to be 5% or less of your gross income or you will start eating into that. Typically that’s monthly payment for instalment loans, 1-3% of balance for revolving balances… and if LOC of larger than $25k it’s amortized as if it was a mtg @ benchmark and 25yr am… some lenders limit, other’s balance

----------


## suntan

Canada home sales rise, good jorb everyone.

----------


## kJUMP

> Attachment 110011
> 
> Is this your build they finished?



Haha I wish, that's Rob's place, the owner of Maillot. It's a beautiful home, he gave us a tour summer 2021 just after he moved in. The star of that block though is his sister's place right next door. We haven't been inside, but the pictures look amazing.

https://www.mklresidential.ca/portfo...732-p492068226

In other news, our project is moving along. The foundation has been poured, basement floor to be set this week and then framing begins!







> Is that a garage on the left?



That's the library.

----------


## Xtrema

> Curious how they did the math on $107,000 being able to but a $513,000 house?... with rates as high as they are today and the stress test, and using the major banks online calculators, they won't even lend you more than $400,000.



Probably dual income so less taxes?

There is a reason why sales of townhouse and apartments are up and detached houses are flat or down.

----------


## ExtraSlow

if you can't afford 5x your annual salary for your home, I think you are prioritizing wrong.
EDIT: Clearly interest rates change affordability, in a substantial way, but outside of first-time homebuyers, I think the 5x rule is quite reasonable for even 5% prime rates.

----------


## Xtrema

> if you can't afford 5x your annual salary for your home, I think you are prioritizing wrong.
> EDIT: Clearly interest rates change affordability, in a substantial way, but outside of first-time homebuyers, I think the 5x rule is quite reasonable for even 5% prime rates.



True. My 1st home is exactly 5x salary and mortgage rate was 6.2%

----------


## Manhattan

5x Gross or net?

----------


## Xtrema

> 5x Gross or net?



Under impression that theory is based on gross.

----------


## tonytiger55

> Haha I wish, that's Rob's place, the owner of Maillot. It's a beautiful home, he gave us a tour summer 2021 just after he moved in. The star of that block though is his sister's place right next door. We haven't been inside, but the pictures look amazing.
> 
> https://www.mklresidential.ca/portfo...732-p492068226
> 
> In other news, our project is moving along. The foundation has been poured, basement floor to be set this week and then framing begins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought foundation work could not be done in the winter. How does the concerete set without the water freezing?

----------


## jutes

> That's the library.

----------


## 88CRX

> I thought foundation work could not be done in the winter. How does the concerete set without the water freezing?



Tarps and heat.

----------


## 89coupe

> I thought foundation work could not be done in the winter. How does the concerete set without the water freezing?



Chemicals haha, they mix the concrete accelerants different for colder conditions. Allows for quicker settings.

----------


## suntan

> I thought foundation work could not be done in the winter. How does the concerete set without the water freezing?



Concrete cures. It's an exothermic chemical reaction. I suppose cold would slow it down a bit, but that usually results in a better set.

https://www.thespruce.com/expert-tip...weather-845024

So protect for the first 24 hours.

----------


## 94boosted

> if you can't afford 5x your annual salary for your home, I think you are prioritizing wrong.
> EDIT: Clearly interest rates change affordability, in a substantial way, but outside of first-time homebuyers, I think the 5x rule is quite reasonable for even 5% prime rates.






> Under impression that theory is based on gross.



5x household annual gross income?  :Shock:  That would keep me up at night, heck even 5x household annual net income would be worrisome. Especially with current interest rates.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

5x gross household income is just over what we were approved for. We bought at about 43% of max approval.

----------


## killramos

Rules of thumb are usually dumb

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hey, buy what you want, I don't care, just saying if your lifestyle and obligations are so high that you can't swing 5x, then you have made some choices that I don't approve of.

----------


## killramos

5x even a pretty good salary doesn’t get you much in Calgary.

----------


## you&me

> 5x even a pretty good salary doesnt get you much in Calgary.



That, and... at a certain point - I'm not sure exactly where - 5X gross annual salary doesn't seem like it would translate into a mortgage with a worrisome monthly nut  :dunno:

----------


## killramos

I guess you could come up with your down payment by being good with stonks

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Hey, buy what you want, I don't care, just saying if your lifestyle and obligations are so high that you can't swing 5x, then you have made some choices that I don't approve of.



5x our gross household income would mean 53% of our net household income is spent on just the mortgage.

That's insanity.

----------


## 94boosted

> Hey, buy what you want, I don't care, just saying if your lifestyle and obligations are so high that you can't swing 5x, then you have made some choices that I don't approve of.



Being able to make ends meet and "afford" something is completely different than being comfortable with a purchase. I guess it all depends on how much you want to squirrel away for retirement, and like you said other obligations.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Eh whatever. I said a number, people hate the number, I'm not offended.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

5x gross income of a $100k earner is a lot different than a $250k earner in many senses for example. Taxes, money left over after paying a mortgage that is 5x $100k vs 5x $250k. Also the tax implications of say 2x $125k earners in a household vs 1x $250k earner.

----------


## Xtrema

100k gross = $73K net single or $80K net dual.

$500K house, $400K mortgage at 6% = $30K/year in payments. $10K budget to operate the house, it could be a bit lean but not impossible.

Median Calgary Family income:

2010 - $88K
2019 - $105K

Median Calgary Detach house price:

2010 - $422K
2019 - $450K

Not quite 5x but close enough.

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> 100k gross = $73K net single or $80K net dual.
> 
> $500K house, $400K mortgage at 6% = $30K/year in payments. $10K budget to operate the house, it could be a bit lean but not impossible.
> 
> Median Calgary Family income:
> 
> 2010 - $88K
> 2019 - $105K
> 
> ...



Well, average household income before tax in calgary looks more like 140k. 

https://www03.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/hmip-p...erageAndMedian

----------


## Disoblige

Just die with $0

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Median Calgary Family income:
> 
> 2010 - $88K
> 2019 - $105K
> 
> Median Calgary Detach house price:
> 
> 2010 - $422K
> 2019 - $450K
> ...



So I was right.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*Median*: the least valuable tool in statistical analysis that has ever existed and that ever will exist.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> *Median*: the least valuable tool in statistical analysis that has ever existed and that ever will exist.



The median is useful in discussing income because income/house price distributions are very skewed. Some people make obscene amounts of money and likewise with home prices, and the mean is sensitive to that. Curious on your viewpoint though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I fucking love statistical analysis discussions. Rock hard right now.

----------


## suntan

So that's what happens in the art room.

----------


## prae

y'all suck at beyond balling. You can buy a house worth 5x your annual gross, you just have to pay cash for it.

----------


## 89coupe

> 100k gross = $73K net single or $80K net dual.
> 
> $500K house, $400K mortgage at 6% = $30K/year in payments. $10K budget to operate the house, it could be a bit lean but not impossible.
> 
> Median Calgary Family income:
> 
> 2010 - $88K
> 2019 - $105K
> 
> ...



Haha,

Show me where you can buy a single family detached home in Calgary for under $500k

Good luck haha

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The median is useful in discussing income because income/house price distributions are very skewed. Some people make obscene amounts of money and likewise with home prices, and the mean is sensitive to that. Curious on your viewpoint though.



Geez, it's been awhile since I've cracked off some T-tests and other nerdy bullshit. But, I think the preference should be to normalize the data and then look to the mean and the Std Dev to tell a better story. Or, trim the outliers to narrow the bell curve.
The median is too skewed by the tail isn't it? If Bezos is in your sample, it indicates a completely unrepresentative median that's like 5 SD's away from the "entire" population.
At the end of the day, I think "average" people (idiocracy) are too stupid to process Mean with SD, so we get stuck with a metric that seems simpler, but doesn't tell us much. And perhaps more importantly, it makes people think "oh I'm not doing so bad" instead of "I should revolt against the govt immediately because I'm getting dry-fisted!"

----------


## suntan

For very large distributions I don’t think it makes much difference.

----------


## riander5

> Haha,
> 
> Show me where you can buy a single family detached home in Calgary for under $500k
> 
> Good luck haha



https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven

----------


## Buster

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-north-haven



awkward

----------


## suntan

He’s basically correct, anything cheaper will require a lot of remediation.

Also the ensuite is 2 piece. Is that even a house?

----------


## Xamim

I'm sure you can find something in the 25 pages worth of listings. 


https://www.realtor.ca/map#ZoomLevel...1&Currency=CAD

----------


## riander5

> He’s basically correct, anything cheaper will require a lot of remediation.
> 
> Also the ensuite is 2 piece. Is that even a house?



https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-copperfield

----------


## 89coupe

None of you would live in those shit boxes. You guys are hilarious.

Shit communities and tear down garbage at that price point.

----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## ExtraSlow

> None of you would live in those shit boxes. You guys are hilarious.
> 
> Shit communities and tear down garbage at that price point.



and none of us have household incomes so low. Bad comparison brother.

----------


## killramos

I’ve lived in much worse places than those lol

----------


## pheoxs

> Haha,
> 
> Show me where you can buy a single family detached home in Calgary for under $500k
> 
> Good luck haha



Most of my hood is 500k ish and great lil neighbour while still being fairly close to the core.
https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-fairview

----------


## you&me

> Most of my hood is 500k ish and great lil neighbour while still being fairly close to the core.
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...lgary-fairview



Your link is broken... It points to something called "Fairview"... I think you spelled "Aspen" wrong.  :dunno:

----------


## suntan

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ry-copperfield



Gross. No garage, stop insulting me.

You see his point though.

And Copperfield sucks. Absolute trash community. They're competing with Forest Lawn for highest number of trucks on blocks/front yard.

----------


## riander5

> Gross. No garage, stop insulting me.
> 
> You see his point though.
> 
> And Copperfield sucks. Absolute trash community. They're competing with Forest Lawn for highest number of trucks on blocks/front yard.



Are you on the take for 89coupe? Is he finding you a deal in Royal Oak... something fishy is going on here

- - - Updated - - -




> None of you would live in those shit boxes. You guys are hilarious.
> 
> Shit communities and tear down garbage at that price point.



TIL: North Haven is a shit community

----------


## Manhattan

Better rule of thumb than 5X gross - if you have to ask how much you can't afford it  :thumbs up:

----------


## 89coupe

Most professionals starting out in Calgary seem to have a budget between $700-1M

Established professionals seem to be around $900-2.5M

2% up crowd, $2-4m range, I haven’t personally dealt with anyone looking above that price point. 

Students or really young people aren’t looking at single family homes, either renting or looking at affordable condos.

This average house price bullshit you are using isn’t realistic for a professional couple. 

All of my developers looking for tear downs are budgeting between $550-950ish depending on community.

----------


## Buster

We all live in *Canada*.

Let's stop throwing stones.

----------


## you&me

> Most professionals starting out in Calgary seem to have a budget between $700-1M
> 
> Established professionals seem to be around $900-2.5M
> 
> 2% up crowd, $2-4m range, I havent personally dealt with anyone looking above that price point. 
> 
> Students or really young people arent looking at single family homes, either renting or looking at affordable condos.
> 
> This average house price bullshit you are using isnt realistic for a professional couple. 
> ...



Is it even good dirt if it's less than $1mm?

----------


## suntan

> Are you on the take for 89coupe? Is he finding you a deal in Royal Oak... something fishy is going on here
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> TIL: North Haven is a shit community



https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...th-haven-upper

Not bad. Does tell you that certain older houses are quickly nearing their nil value. You're just paying for land.

----------


## killramos

> Is it even good dirt if it's less than $1mm?



Poverty dirt

----------


## Xtrema

> Well, average household income before tax in calgary looks more like 140k. 
> 
> https://www03.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/hmip-p...erageAndMedian



Too many high net worth individuals in Calgary. You can't really use average. Median is a better representation and it's $99K in 2016 according that link.




> Haha,
> 
> Show me where you can buy a single family detached home in Calgary for under $500k
> 
> Good luck haha



https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-harvest-hills

Tons more if you are willing to go down market.

----------


## Cagare

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...th-haven-upper
> 
> Not bad. Does tell you that certain older houses are quickly nearing their nil value. You're just paying for land.



I think we are already seeing that in a lot of cases. In some cases vacant land is more as they paid tear down costs.

----------


## suntan

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-harvest-hills
> 
> Tons more if you are willing to go down market.



Gah not even 1200 sq ft.

----------


## Xtrema

> Gah not even 1200 sq ft.



This ain't Winnipeg, sir. Decent for a starter home and at least it's west of Deerfoot.  :Big Grin: 

Only on Beyond that median = poverty.

That said, according to latest CREB stats, median or average (forgot which) is now $513K?

----------


## pheoxs

> Most professionals starting out in Calgary seem to have a budget between $700-1M
> 
> Established professionals seem to be around $900-2.5M
> 
> 2% up crowd, $2-4m range, I haven’t personally dealt with anyone looking above that price point. 
> 
> Students or really young people aren’t looking at single family homes, either renting or looking at affordable condos.
> 
> This average house price bullshit you are using isn’t realistic for a professional couple. 
> ...



Realtors do live in a delusional world. Is your definition of professionals limited to other realtors?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Not bad. Does tell you that certain older houses are quickly nearing their nil value. You're just paying for land.



 True for a lot of desirable inner-city areas. If the house is older, it better be immaculate, or the building is worth $0 or lower. True on my street.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Realtors do live in a delusional world. Is your definition of professionals limited to other realtors?



Limited to whoever gets stuck golfing with him at the GGCC!

----------


## jutes

> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...-harvest-hills
> 
> Tons more if you are willing to go down market.



Love that first picture. Garage and front door are the same thing now. Maybe a new trend?

This is what 1/2 Million gets you these days in prime time city Canada? Ugh.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Brad knows what his customers ask for, and I'm sure his customers are pretty typical, or you could even say, median, right TPIM?

----------


## killramos

Please, they just call it “the club”

----------


## suntan

> True for a lot of desirable inner-city areas. If the house is older, it better be immaculate, or the building is worth $0 or lower. True on my street.



Where you are that has been the case for quite a while. Starting to happen in areas where the houses were built in the 50s-60s, which sorta surprises me since the standard for building was so higher.

----------


## vengie

> Most professionals starting out in Calgary seem to have a budget between $700-1M
> 
> Established professionals seem to be around $900-2.5M
> 
> 2% up crowd, $2-4m range, I havent personally dealt with anyone looking above that price point. 
> 
> Students or really young people arent looking at single family homes, either renting or looking at affordable condos.
> 
> This average house price bullshit you are using isnt realistic for a professional couple. 
> ...



Lol, you can't be serious.

I'm assuming these "professionals" starting out in Calgary are coming from money.

I employ/have employed a fair amount of professionals in this city, know what they make, and most live in a house in the $450-$650k range.
My wife and I (both professionals) chose a house that was $450k (mind you this was two years ago...).

You live in a fantasy world of overleveraged individuals or people with a bank of mom and dad.

----------


## Xtrema

> This is what 1/2 Million gets you these days in prime time city Canada? Ugh.



or pay double that and you still won't get a detached house in GVA or GTA.

----------


## suntan

> You live in a fantasy world of overleveraged individuals or people with a bank of mom and dad.



Well if you're going to be a realtor this is the best customer base there is.

----------


## jutes

> or pay double that and you still won't get a detached house in GVA or GTA.



The Canadian dream.

----------


## 89coupe

> Realtors do live in a delusional world. Is your definition of professionals limited to other realtors?



Most of my clients are O&G, tech or medical field.

----------


## msommers

> Most of my clients are O&G, tech or medical field.



And then there's the other 50% of Calgarians looking for detached homes that aren't doctors. That's why it's called the fucking median price.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

If you go to Reddit, you will learn that the average family income is half of what's been posted here, and those people can't even afford a condo.

I'm glad Im a Beyond member though, we're all rich.

----------


## 89coupe

> Lol, you can't be serious.
> 
> I'm assuming these "professionals" starting out in Calgary are coming from money.
> 
> I employ/have employed a fair amount of professionals in this city, know what they make, and most live in a house in the $450-$650k range.
> My wife and I (both professionals) chose a house that was $450k (mind you this was two years ago...).
> 
> You live in a fantasy world of overleveraged individuals or people with a bank of mom and dad.



I’m 100% serious.

Most young professionals I know 30-40 range are all making $100-200k a year plus bonus.

The established professionals 40-65 range are usually making 200-$3.5M a year depending on position.

The top tier Senior VP’s & Presidents are making $5M to $25M a year. 

These numbers include options, bonuses, etc.

What industry are you in and what’s your profession?

----------


## msommers

> I’m 100% serious.
> 
> Most young professionals I know 30-40 range are all making $100-200k a year plus bonus.
> 
> The established professionals 40-65 range are usually making 200-$3.5M a year depending on position.
> 
> The top tier Senior VP’s & Presidents are making $5M to $25M a year. 
> 
> These numbers include options, bonuses, etc.
> ...



All that money floating around and still, no one can cook a pizza properly.

----------


## 89coupe

There are 218 active homes for sale in Calgary that are detached under $500k

There are 1096 active homes for sale in Calgary that are detached over $500k


What does that tell you????

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> There are 218 active homes for sale in Calgary that are detached under $500k
> 
> There are 1096 active homes for sale in Calgary that are detached over $500k
> 
> 
> What does that tell you????



That you're the new Mar unless 218 = 0
?

----------


## 88CRX

> That you're the new Mar unless 218 = 0
> ?



Fucking Marth is tough.

----------


## 89coupe

> That you're the new Mar unless 218 = 0
> ?



You can play the Beyond game all you want, but the shit that is for sale under $500k is just that, shit.

Shit equals zero to me.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Lol, you can't be serious.
> 
> I'm assuming these "professionals" starting out in Calgary are coming from money.
> 
> I employ/have employed a fair amount of professionals in this city, know what they make, and most live in a house in the $450-$650k range.
> My wife and I (both professionals) chose a house that was $450k (mind you this was two years ago...).
> 
> You live in a fantasy world of overleveraged individuals or people with a bank of mom and dad.






> Realtors do live in a delusional world. Is your definition of professionals limited to other realtors?



What profession and what is the typical salary range for those that you two are referencing?

----------


## jutes

The shit is likely perfectly habitable, for the most part, but if the reno shows are correct, we need to live with waterfall countertop granite kitchen islands.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Lol, you can't be serious.
> 
> I'm assuming these "professionals" starting out in Calgary are coming from money.
> 
> I employ/have employed a fair amount of professionals in this city, know what they make, and most live in a house in the $450-$650k range.
> My wife and I (both professionals) chose a house that was $450k (mind you this was two years ago...).
> 
> You live in a fantasy world of overleveraged individuals or people with a bank of mom and dad.



This rings true to me. Maybe 500k - 700k

----------


## Rocket1k78

Loan default time.....

https://www.ctvnews.ca/video?playlistId=1.5941624 





> The shit is likely perfectly habitable, for the most part, but if the reno shows are correct, we need to live with waterfall countertop granite kitchen islands.



Granite without waterfall is as BG as it gets :Pooosie:

----------


## 89coupe

What industry do you guys work in? 
What is your profession?
What age category?
How many years experience?

----------


## suntan

> If you go to Reddit, you will learn that the average family income is half of what's been posted here, and those people can't even afford a condo.
> 
> I'm glad Im a Beyond member though, we're all rich.



I'm fairly sure most redditors don't even make $20/hr.

Biggest bunch of losers anywhere.

----------


## you&me

> Im 100% serious.
> 
> Most young professionals I know 30-40 range are all making $100-200k a year plus bonus.
> 
> The established professionals 40-65 range are usually making 200-$3.5M a year depending on position.
> 
> *The top tier Senior VPs & Presidents are making $5M to $25M a year.* 
> 
> These numbers include options, bonuses, etc.
> ...



Why do you always have to go hyperbolic when you've already dug yourself into a giant hole?

"Established professionals" making (up to) $3.5mm a year?  :ROFL!: 

"Senior VP's" making $5mm, let alone more?  :Bang Head: 

Which "President" at a Calgary company makes $25? Nevermind that you're trying to make it sound common.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You don't need to lie to impress us that your clients are lining up to buy your $800k SxS infill listings  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

Key is to golf more.

----------


## Buster

> Why do you always have to go hyperbolic when you've already dug yourself into a giant hole?
> 
> "Established professionals" making (up to) $3.5mm a year? 
> 
> "Senior VP's" making $5mm, let alone more? 
> 
> Which "President" at a Calgary company makes $25? Nevermind that you're trying to make it sound common. 
> 
> You don't need to lie to impress us that your clients are lining up to buy your $800k SxS infill listings



Realtors think they are "business guys" doing "business deals" so they think they can talk about actual shit. It's funny.

----------


## jutes

Are hockey players considered established professionals?

----------


## Buster

> Are hockey players considered established professionals?



most hockey players cant even spell professionals.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Haha,
> 
> Show me where you can buy a single family detached home in Calgary for under $500k
> 
> Good luck haha







> There are 218 active homes for sale in Calgary that are detached under $500k
> 
> There are 1096 active homes for sale in Calgary that are detached over $500k
> 
> 
> What does that tell you????




The jokes really do just write themselves.

----------


## suntan

No but they know how to hire and fuck them.

----------


## vengie

> I’m 100% serious.
> 
> Most young professionals I know 30-40 range are all making $100-200k a year plus bonus.
> 
> The established professionals 40-65 range are usually making 200-$3.5M a year depending on position.
> 
> The top tier Senior VP’s & Presidents are making $5M to $25M a year. 
> 
> These numbers include options, bonuses, etc.
> ...




I am a "Young Professional" in the 30-40 range you mentioned.
Oil and Gas/ Tech.
13 years direct industry experience in increasingly advanced roles. Currently classified as "Senior Management". 

My team consists of drastically diverse experience and ages.
Salaries are ~$80k+ + bonus's, options etc etc.

Not a single person on my team(s), nor I, live in an $700k + house.

That said, the "young professionals" I do know who live in those houses can't afford fuck all and are leveraged to the tits OR have rich parents who paid a significant sum for their down payment.


Again, you live in a fantasy world so far removed from reality.

----------


## max_boost

> Haha,
> 
> Show me where you can buy a single family detached home in Calgary for under $500k
> 
> Good luck haha



Lol bro. You probably dont even venture to those neighborhoods 

That ratio is how I know Im poorer now vs 15 years. Shoulda just bought more apple stock back then lol

----------


## 89coupe

> Why do you always have to go hyperbolic when you've already dug yourself into a giant hole?
> 
> "Established professionals" making (up to) $3.5mm a year? 
> 
> "Senior VP's" making $5mm, let alone more? 
> 
> Which "President" at a Calgary company makes $25? Nevermind that you're trying to make it sound common. 
> 
> You don't need to lie to impress us that your clients are lining up to buy your $800k SxS infill listings



Go pull up the info circular compensation for any decent size public company in Calgary and have a look at the senior executive positions compensation for each year then get back to me.

As for $800k new detached infills inner city, show me one.
Or even a semi detached new infill say 1500sqft or larger for under $800k

----------


## 89coupe

> I am a "Young Professional" in the 30-40 range you mentioned.
> Oil and Gas/ Tech.
> 13 years direct industry experience in increasingly advanced roles. Currently classified as "Senior Management". 
> 
> My team consists of drastically diverse experience and ages.
> Salaries are ~$80k+ + bonus's, options etc etc.
> 
> Not a single person on my team(s), nor I, live in an $700k + house.
> 
> ...



Which company?
13 years experience, senior management under $100k/year.
Wow, I’m not trying to sound like a dick, but I’m seriously shocked.

----------


## suntan

Wendy's.

----------


## killramos

Could you imagine telling your realtor what you make in a year?

Cringgggggge

----------


## jutes

> Wendy's.



Where do I send my resume?

What’s inner city in Calgary, inside the ring road?

----------


## killramos

> Where do I send my resume?
> 
> What’s inner city in Calgary, inside the ring road?



If you have to ask…

----------


## vengie

> Which company?
> 13 years experience, senior management under $100k/year.
> Wow, I’m not trying to sound like a dick, but I’m seriously shocked.



Your reading comprehension is also lacking. 

I start my EIT's at $80k, and it goes up from there.

----------


## 89coupe

> Lol bro. You probably don’t even venture to those neighborhoods 
> 
> That ratio is how I know I’m poorer now vs 15 years. Shoulda just bought more apple stock back then lol



I’m on a constant hunt for lots for my developers. You cannot find a full size decent lot for under $600k now.

We are straying out to Montgomery now to snatch up what we can. That neighbourhood you can still find the odd lot for $500k but very slim pickings.

37’ wide lots are selling for $500k now. If you have parents with inner city lots, they are gold.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Montgomery is a sweet area. I'd buy there, if I had any money.

----------


## 89coupe

> Your reading comprehension is also lacking. 
> 
> I start my EIT's at $80k, and it goes up from there.



Ok so I was right then $100k + for most 
WTF! lol 

I’m skimming all this on a phone lol. Evening entertainment.

Great that all of you are living in homes under $700k 

I’m assuming Deep South?

----------


## ExtraSlow

My 5x salary rule is holding up really well here. Incredible.

----------


## 89coupe

> Montgomery is a sweet area. I'd buy there, if I had any money.



Really? Don’t you live in Mount Pleasant?

I would say Mount Pleasant is a much more desirable area than Montgomery.

----------


## Xamim

> Go pull up the info circular compensation for any decent size public company in Calgary and have a look at the senior executive positions compensation for each year then get back to me.
> 
> As for $800k new detached infills inner city, show me one.
> Or even a semi detached new infill say 1500sqft or larger for under $800k



Fuck it, I'll bite since I'm not a professional and don't make 7.2mm. Semi detached...

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...algary-renfrew

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ary-montgomery

Is it that easy to be a realtor? Customer provides the criteria, realtor says that doesn't exist and to look for it themselves. Then when they do find something, just tell them how shitty the homes are because they're builder grade?

----------


## 89coupe

> Where do I send my resume?
> 
> What’s inner city in Calgary, inside the ring road?



The purple area

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is it that easy to be a realtor? Customer provides the criteria, realtor says that doesn't exist and to look for it themselves. Then when they do find something, just tell them how shitty the homes are because they're builder grade?



Whoa! Whoever told you all the secrets should've also mentioned that you're not allowed to tell anyone!!
Don't interrupt the gravy train, Idiot!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Is it that easy to be a realtor? Customer provides the criteria, realtor says that doesn't exist and to look for it themselves. Then when they do find something, just tell them how shitty the homes are because they're builder grade?



You're forgetting the most important part, the fiduciary responsibility

----------


## vengie

> My 5x salary rule is holding up really well here. Incredible.



This is a good rule.

----------


## 89coupe

> Fuck it, I'll bite since I'm not a professional and don't make 7.2mm. Semi detached...
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...algary-renfrew
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...ary-montgomery
> 
> Is it that easy to be a realtor? Customer provides the criteria, realtor says that doesn't exist and to look for it themselves. Then when they do find something, just tell them how shitty the homes are because they're builder grade?



The first home is pending. Insane, someone is buying a 1544sqft semi detached home in Renfrew for what I’m guessing will be in high 700’s. Gross.
The second home is not inner city.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Well shit I didn’t know inner city was that far out these days.

----------


## Xamim

> The first home is pending. Insane, someone is buying a 1544sqft semi detached home in Renfrew for what I’m guessing will be in high 700’s. Gross.
> The second home is not inner city.



Sorry, haven't received my access card to the super secret portal that shows pending info. Like I said, not a professional so I gotta use realtor.ca like a pleb. 

But do you agree that they do come up though? If buyers are willing to wait and not rush into the market because "it's hawt and you need to buy asap."

----------


## 89coupe

> Sorry, haven't received my access card to the super secret portal that shows pending info. Like I said, not a professional so I gotta use realtor.ca like a pleb. 
> 
> But do you agree that they do come up though? If buyers are willing to wait and not rush into the market because "it's hawt and you need to buy asap."



If you think prices will be coming down on new homes, you are sadly mistaken. Cost of materials, labor & land keep going up.

I would be very wary of who you buy from if you are looking at inner city infills.

It’s worse than I thought though, $799k list for a 1544sqft semi detached. That’s just crazy

----------


## max_boost

I didn’t realize I was like 2 pages behind when coupe made that $500k comment haha beyond responds fast to Bradley Couper

- - - Updated - - -

When’s the next YYC RE crash lol. Higher interest rates??

----------


## killramos

Stonks always go up

----------


## max_boost

Looks at crypto and tech stocks haha

----------


## 89coupe

I can tell you that 90% of my buyers are from Ontario or BC and they look at our prices and go WOW, so affordable.

----------


## Xamim

> If you think prices will be coming down on new homes, you are sadly mistaken. Cost of materials, labor & land keep going up.
> 
> I would be very wary of who you buy from if you are looking at inner city infills.
> 
> Its worse than I thought though, $799k list for a 1544sqft semi detached. Thats just crazy



Sadly not in the market for that type of home, even if it's builder grade. Maybe one day. But the point still stands, homes for less than $500k do exist and so do infills for less than $800k. If you're willing to expand your horizons (lower your standards) to homes built in the last 10 years, then you can even get a detached infill.

----------


## max_boost

> I can tell you that 90% of my buyers are from Ontario or BC and they look at our prices and go WOW, so affordable.



Look at you go bro  :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pretty sure when I move next it's going to be to an older home not a newer one. Probably something from 1955-1975.

----------


## msommers

> Sorry, haven't received my access card to the super secret portal that shows pending info. Like I said, not a professional so I gotta use realtor.ca like a pleb. 
> 
> But do you agree that they do come up though? If buyers are willing to wait and not rush into the market because "it's hawt and you need to buy asap."



Calgary house finder is so much better than realtor.ca. The search criteria is much more detailed and does show pending, it's about a day delayed.

Overall, this thread delivers on entertainment. And if anyone was looking for ' What is Dunning-Kruger', some AAA material

----------


## you&me

> Go pull up the info circular compensation for any decent size public company in Calgary and have a look at the senior executive positions compensation for each year then get back to me.
> 
> As for $800k new detached infills inner city, show me one.
> Or even a semi detached new infill say 1500sqft or larger for under $800k



I don't need to look at their "circular" to know that precisely one Calgary-based CEO made $25mm last year and the vast majority of public co. CEOs - nevermind "Senior VPs" - make a fraction of that. Meanwhile you're here implying that if a "Senior VP" isn't making >$5mm a year, he's some sort of loser... As if something like that even exists in the first place. 

And I didn't say "detached" infills for $800k; I said "SxS", or side-by-side... Sorry, did I not use the proper RealtorÂ® lingo? 

To prove my point, I went to your site... But you only have 3 listings, so there wasn't much a sample to draw from... Except your one detached listing in Marda Loop for $699. 


Look, it's the hyperbole that's both unnecessary and also damaging to the point you're trying to make, not least because it exposes you as clueless about the subject and full of shit. If you're trying to talk about "wealthy people", why couldn't you just say something like "an executive couple with a household income of $1mm (or more!)..."? That's so much more accurate, and therefore believable that you actually know something about this...

----------


## 89coupe

> I don't need to look at their "circular" to know that precisely one Calgary-based CEO made $25mm last year and the vast majority of public co. CEOs - nevermind "Senior VPs" - make a fraction of that. Meanwhile you're here implying that if a "Senior VP" isn't making >$5mm a year, he's some sort of loser... As if something like that even exists in the first place. 
> 
> And I didn't say "detached" infills for $800k; I said "SxS", or side-by-side... Sorry, did I not use the proper RealtorÂ® lingo? 
> 
> To prove my point, I went to your site... But you only have 3 listings, so there wasn't much a sample to draw from... Except your one detached listing in Marda Loop for $699. 
> 
> 
> Look, it's the hyperbole that's both unnecessary and also damaging to the point you're trying to make, not least because it exposes you as clueless about the subject and full of shit. If you're trying to talk about "wealthy people", why couldn't you just say something like "an executive couple with a household income of $1mm (or more!)..."? That's so much more accurate, and therefore believable that you actually know something about this...



LOL 

Sorry that you aren’t part of the crowd.

I’ll agree to disagree.

----------


## max_boost

> LOL 
> 
> Sorry that you aren’t part of the crowd.
> 
> I’ll agree to disagree.



Dang. You dropped the you aren’t qualifier to sit with us line!

----------


## 89coupe

> Pretty sure when I move next it's going to be to an older home not a newer one. Probably something from 1955-1975.



Why? What is your reasoning?

----------


## killramos

lol

----------


## Buster

> I can tell you that 90% of my buyers are from Ontario or BC and they look at our prices and go WOW, so affordable.



Same buyers that, in aggregate, having shown themselves to be retards.

----------


## 88CRX

> I can tell you that 90% of my buyers are from Ontario or BC and they look at our prices and go WOW, so affordable.



Is this before or after they show you their tax returns?

----------


## you&me

> LOL 
> 
> Sorry that you aren’t part of the crowd.
> 
> I’ll agree to disagree.



I'm not a Realtor®, so maybe I don't get the joke. 

Does hyperbole contravene fiduciary duty? Or is it OK if the Realtor® is just talking out their ass about things they clearly know nothing about, to the point that anyone that _does_ know recognizes it? Like "Senior VPs" making $5mm a year... Or "west of 85th is totally still Aspen"  :ROFL!:  Like that's OK if the Realtor® says that stuff, 'cause anyone that knows better recognizes they're full of shit?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Guys, I don't know how to tell you this, but I've been presented with a _awful_ lot of penises, and the average length is around 9" flaccid just as you'd expect.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I don't need to look at their "circular" to know that precisely one Calgary-based CEO made $25mm last year and the vast majority of public co. CEOs -



May or may not be related but Mike Rose made ~$20 million in Q3, strictly from their $2.25/share special dividend pay out. (He has 8,864,974 TOU shares.)

----------


## max_boost

Dang lol beyonders are like fast and furious 

Went from civics to just out of this world now ahaha

----------


## killramos

So it’s Stonks we are talking about now?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Why? What is your reasoning?



That's the kind of neighbourhood I want to live in. Thinking Thorncliffe, but probably 3-5 years from moving anyway.

----------


## 89coupe

> That's the kind of neighbourhood I want to live in. Thinking Thorncliffe, but probably 3-5 years from moving anyway.



Besides location, why an old home? 

Is it strictly budget?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The CEO I knew made a shade under $700,000 in salary in 2007 for a private company that employed about 7,500 tied exclusively to the energy industry. He also held something less than 6% ownership stake in the company and probably got a pretty large bonus.
So obviously this business didn't know what it was doing and they are probably long gone by now because he wasn't pulling down $4MM.


*Company was sold for 10-figures.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> That's the kind of neighbourhood I want to live in. Thinking Thorncliffe, but probably 3-5 years from moving anyway.



My people <3

----------


## 89coupe

> The CEO I knew made a shade under $700,000 in salary in 2007 for a private company that employed about 7,500 tied exclusively to the energy industry. He also held something less than 6% ownership stake in the company and probably got a pretty large bonus.
> So obviously this business didn't know what it was doing and they are probably long gone by now because he wasn't pulling down $4MM.
> 
> 
> *Company was sold for 10-figures.



What was the name of the company?
7500 employees? Am I reading that right?

----------


## jutes

Speaking of using median to describe and compare numbers.. https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...k-road-conrich

I see the realtor also accurately rendered the last beyond car meet.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> So it’s Stonks we are talking about now?



The topic of discussion originated with buying power for real estate.

----------


## Strider

WTF is happening in this thread?

One minute Beyond is made up of all power DINK créme puffs chanting "don't be poor" and laughing at $4MM builder grade houses, next minute $700k is unaffordable and we're combing through listings of $500k shitboxes to find acceptable single family houses just to spite 'coupe.  :crazy nut: 

I didn't even think this was that far off... but apparently I'm living under the same rock



> Most professionals starting out in Calgary seem to have a budget between $700-1M
> 
> Established professionals seem to be around $900-2.5M

----------


## vengie



----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Ive lived in much worse places than those lol



your mother's basement is pretty fancy tho

----------


## killramos

> your mother's basement is pretty fancy tho



We can’t all strive for the excellence of living in a run down 4 plex one day.

----------


## R-Audi

> Besides location, why an old home? 
> 
> Is it strictly budget?



I am part of the group that likes older homes, but for me its the well established neighbourhoods, bigger lots, NO INFILLS, (Sorry city council) and predominately the style of the homes. (Mid Century designs) 

Dont care for the cookie cutter white on white on grey style of the new stuff.

----------


## 89coupe

> I am part of the group that likes older homes, but for me its the well established neighbourhoods, bigger lots, NO INFILLS, (Sorry city council) and predominately the style of the homes. (Mid Century designs) 
> 
> Dont care for the cookie cutter white on white on grey style of the new stuff.



You can build a new home to look however you want it to look like. The positive is everything is new.

I’m not a fan of buying an old house with an old foundation, old wiring, plumbing, insulation, etc.

No thanks

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The positive is everything is new.



New build quality in the last twenty years is not a positive.

----------


## 89coupe

> New build quality in the last twenty years is not a positive.



That all depends on who is building your home.

----------


## bjstare

> That all depends on who is building your home (and what your budget is).



ftfy. Not intended to be sarcastic, just to point out that it's expensive to build things really well.

----------


## suntan

> I am part of the group that likes older homes, but for me its the well established neighbourhoods, bigger lots, NO INFILLS, (Sorry city council) and predominately the style of the homes. (Mid Century designs) 
> 
> Dont care for the cookie cutter white on white on grey style of the new stuff.



How old is old? Because the oooollldd stuff is built really bad (my friend's house had a dirt floor in the basement, stone for the walls and K&T wiring, with bare wires on cinder blocks in the uninsulated attic) and the stuff post WWII is cookie cutter.

----------


## max_boost

I’ll take new, in the boonies for under 500k bob. I don’t think I’m qualified to use 89coupe’s services tho lol

----------


## riander5

Beautiful, top notch community


Piece of shit, garbage community

----------


## suntan

People like Thorncliffe? Might as well be the NE.

----------


## you&me

> Beautiful, top notch community



Sir, that's west of 85th. You might have mixed up your labels.  :ROFL!:

----------


## riander5

> Sir, that's west of 85th. You might have mixed up your labels.



Is this the non aspen aspen? Shit

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Beautiful, top notch community
> 
> 
> Piece of shit, garbage community



Technically that’s Upper North Haven…

----------


## riander5

> People like Thorncliffe? Might as well be the NE.



You could all use a little more culture anyways

- - - Updated - - -




> Technically that’s Upper North Haven…



I know, my first house under 500k i posted was in north haven which was promptly called garbage by a certain individual

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> You could all use a little more culture anyways
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I know, my first house under 500k i posted was in north haven which was promptly called garbage by a certain individual



Ah yes. Such garbage being near tons of parks, with easy access to zip downtown and affordable purchase prices. I sure do hate it here.

----------


## Xtrema

> Pretty sure when I move next it's going to be to an older home not a newer one. Probably something from 1955-1975.



I will never let my built in 90s home go. It's the perfect mix of actual competent home builder/trades people and none of the new high efficiency mechanical BS and good enough that you don't have to tear interior to the walls to retrofit older 70s era homes. 

New homes are all shit until you hit $2M+ 




> Same buyers that, in aggregate, having shown themselves to be retards.



But those tards run up the average price by like $100K in Q1 22. It's cool that it's finally brought back to normal. And that's from someone who invest in the best asset class. RE bubble ain't cool.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love how these discussions go. Everyone has thier own proferences, and then we all shit on anyone who'd preferences are different. Like how i shit on anyone who prefers aspen. Good times.

----------


## max_boost

I like aspen

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I like aspen



I thought we were friends bro.

----------


## 89coupe

Be clear, I said the homes under $500k are garbage, not the communities.

Beyond cherry pickers, lol. Weak sauce!

----------


## Buster

> Be clear, I said the homes under $500k are garbage, not the communities.
> 
> Beyond cherry pickers, lol. Weak sauce!



i think you said the homes under $500k did not exist.

----------


## Xtrema

> i think you said the homes under $500k did not exist.



To 89coupe, families with income less than $200K doesn't exist either.

Not a bad idea tho, who want to work the same hr for 1/2 the commission.

----------


## suntan

He has a market and he sticks to it. That's smart. Imagine having to deal with rabble like us.

----------


## Buster

> He has a market and he sticks to it. That's smart. Imagine having to deal with rabble like us.



I don't think that's the directionality of the choices around here


https://www.jordanlotoski.com/

----------


## benyl

> Sir, that's west of 85th. You might have mixed up your labels.



Aspenhood. Mostly $300K homes with $400K lots. Most of the shit west of 85th is cookie cutter that you could buy in the Northwest or deep south for $200K cheaper when it was built in the late 2000s and early 2010s. It's the same shit. I know, cause I used to own one.

----------


## Buster

"Aspen adjacent"

----------


## suntan

> I don't think that's the directionality of the choices around here
> 
> 
> https://www.jordanlotoski.com/



Mutual benefit for all.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> i think you said the homes under $500k did not exist.



That depends on your interpretation of the word _exist_...

----------


## max_boost

> He has a market and he sticks to it. That's smart. Imagine having to deal with rabble like us.



True that. I rather deal with pros and ceos too  :Big Grin:  vs beyond commoners

----------


## 89coupe

> To 89coupe, families with income less than $200K doesn't exist either.
> 
> Not a bad idea tho, who want to work the same hr for 1/2 the commission.



It’s a direct result of what I sell mostly.

I have 3 developers that work exclusively with me. All their product is $1M plus now, I average 12 builds per year with them, usually pick up some collateral from open houses. 

So clients are what show up at my listings.

----------


## killramos

> Ill take new, in the boonies for under 500k bob. I dont think Im qualified to use 89coupes services tho lol



You might be surprised

----------


## suntan

That's a $600K lot right there. That house doesn't even exist.

----------


## 89coupe

> That's a $600K lot right there. That house doesn't even exist.



50x120 R-C2

Tough location though. It will sell eventually.

----------


## jwslam

> It will sell eventually.



If it doesn't sell in 48h you've priced it wrong

-quoted from a realtor

----------


## zechs

> New build quality in the last twenty years is not a positive.



This thread is full of dumb, but this is the most fucking retarded one.

----------


## vengie

> If it doesn't sell in 48h you've priced it wrong
> 
> -quoted from a realtor



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## Xtrema

> This thread is full of dumb, but this is the most fucking retarded one.



I have seen enough post 2000 builds. Especially ones from 2007-2010. He's not totally wrong. Especially for places under median price range.

Qualified trades people are harder and harder to find. Good ones are in demand and will work for higher end projects that pays better.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Be clear, *I said the homes under $500k are garbage, not the communities.*
> 
> Beyond cherry pickers, lol. Weak sauce!



Uhh...this you bro?



> None of you would live in those shit boxes. You guys are hilarious.
> 
> *Shit communities* and tear down garbage at that price point.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Ah yes. Such garbage being near tons of parks, with easy access to zip downtown and affordable purchase prices. I sure do hate it here.



I like trees.

----------


## 89coupe

> Uhh...this you bro?



Bro? 

I must have been focusing on the large cluster of NE & SE homes that produced most of the list.

LOL

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Teflon Coupe - nothin' sticks to him.

----------


## 89coupe

> Teflon Coupe - nothin' sticks to him.



You can’t take anything serious on Beyond lol

----------


## Buster

> You can’t take anything serious on Beyond lol



This is true wisdom.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I'm glad we all entertain each other, but I feel like you take all the bullshit you spout seriously, coupe.

----------


## msommers

> Beautiful, top notch community
> Attachment 110270
> 
> Piece of shit, garbage community
> Attachment 110271



Is Aspen where you go when you can't afford Mount Royal or Britannia?

----------


## killramos

Those sound like shithole neighborhoods

----------


## 89coupe

> I'm glad we all entertain each other, but I feel like you take all the bullshit you spout seriously, coupe.



You would be mistaken

----------


## ExtraSlow

You can serious, and still not take it seriously. I think that's where a lot of us end up.

----------


## msommers

> Those sound like shithole neighborhoods



Well they are inner city, so there's that.

----------


## killramos

> Well they are inner city, so there's that.



Just think of all that old wiring and insulation.

----------


## suntan

Those houses are the very application of the ship of theseus.

----------


## jutes

> Piece of shit, garbage community
> pic



Is garbage and recycling the same day in Aspen?

----------


## jwslam

> Is garbage and recycling the same day in Aspen?



Garbage exists in Aspen?

----------


## riander5

> Garbage exists in Aspen?



I thought they'd just have it transported directly from trash can to dump in the streets of thorncliffe. Let the plebs clean it up

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just think of all that old wiring and insulation.



Actually, it's the _old foundation_ that'll truly fuck you. Something that's been doing its job, sitting completely still for 30 or 50 years is, in reality, on the verge of crumbling to dust.

----------


## max_boost

Someone needs to build with 89bradleycouper and do a full review  :Big Grin:

----------


## msommers

Of the two realtors on this site, which one to use...

----------


## R-Audi

> You can build a new home to look however you want it to look like. The positive is everything is new.
> 
> Im not a fan of buying an old house with an old foundation, old wiring, plumbing, insulation, etc.
> 
> No thanks



Thats fair... but then budget definitely comes into play for me. Not too many knock downs in areas that I like, which would then be financially viable to buy then tear down and build again. My two favorites are Mayfair and Eagle Ridge and either would be tight to even get into, let alone tear down and start from scratch. 
I quite like the original designs and build quality, then again I also collect Mid Century furniture and would rather spend thousands restoring/reupholstering a 1960s danish chair then buy something new. 

Certainly not in the Major President/CEO budget category..

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Of the two realtors on this site, which one to use...



If you use coupe make sure you buy him the finest bottle of Captain Morgans you can afford as a working professional as thanks for his efforts.

----------


## Xamim

> Of the two realtors on this site, which one to use...



I'm sure Jordan is doing one of these  :facepalm:  from the last few pages.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Geez, it's been awhile since I've cracked off some T-tests and other nerdy bullshit. But, I think the preference should be to normalize the data and then look to the mean and the Std Dev to tell a better story. Or, trim the outliers to narrow the bell curve.
> 
> The median is too skewed by the tail isn't it? If Bezos is in your sample, it indicates a completely unrepresentative median that's like 5 SD's away from the "entire" population.
> 
> At the end of the day, I think "average" people (idiocracy) are too stupid to process Mean with SD, so we get stuck with a metric that seems simpler, but doesn't tell us much. And perhaps more importantly, it makes people think "oh I'm not doing so bad" instead of "I should revolt against the govt immediately because I'm getting dry-fisted!"



Fair explanation, I figure a median probably is OK in this scenario as Suntan mentioned with the large datasets.

----------


## 89coupe

> Thats fair... but then budget definitely comes into play for me. Not too many knock downs in areas that I like, which would then be financially viable to buy then tear down and build again. My two favorites are Mayfair and Eagle Ridge and either would be tight to even get into, let alone tear down and start from scratch. 
> I quite like the original designs and build quality, then again I also collect Mid Century furniture and would rather spend thousands restoring/reupholstering a 1960s danish chair then buy something new. 
> 
> Certainly not in the Major President/CEO budget category..



If you have the patience and the knowledge you can build a home yourself, as in source out your own trades.

You can do it for half the cost.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Fair explanation, I figure a median probably is OK in this scenario as Suntan mentioned with the large datasets.



Well, yes, but only if there are equivalent tails on either side. And are there? I think the tail on the Infinity side is a lot longer than the zero side.
But as I say that, I can picture my cranky German lady Prof shitting on me for trimming outliers.

----------


## suntan

Very good point, but there's probably not enough occurrences on the long end to still make a material difference. Such is the power of the people.

----------


## bjstare

> If you have the patience and the knowledge you can build a home yourself, as in source out your own trades.
> 
> You can do it for half the cost.



Are you suggesting that the average guy can just pick up the phone and hire a reliable and high quality [insert trade here]?

If so, I have news for you.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> If you have the patience and the knowledge you can build a home yourself, as in source out your own trades.
> You can do it for half the cost.



More quality and well validated advice from this top tier professional!




> Are you suggesting that the average guy can just pick up the phone and hire a reliable and high quality [insert trade here]?
> If so, I have news for you.



Backpedaling and goalpost moving incoming...

----------


## suntan

> If you have the patience and the knowledge you can build a home yourself, as in source out your own trades.
> 
> You can do it for half the cost.



Yeah that's simply not true. Lots of tradespeople will only work with a GC because most people are total fucking idiots.

----------


## 89coupe

> Are you suggesting that the average guy can just pick up the phone and hire a reliable and high quality [insert trade here]?
> 
> If so, I have news for you.



If you have the knowledge and contacts, yes.

----------


## suntan

> If you have the knowledge and contacts, yes.



That's not the "average" guy.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

If you have the patience, knowledge, and contacts, you can build a rocket and land on the moon!
-89coupe, probably.

----------


## suntan

> If you have the patience, knowledge, and contacts, you can take over 89coupe's business



Somebody do this.

----------


## 89coupe

5000 real estate agents in this city, if they can do it, you can do it. Haha

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I feel like we've gone full circle on threads. I swear there was a thread or discussion (maybe earlier in here?) about the value a realtor provides and why one should, or shouldn't, use one.

----------


## suntan

> 5000 real estate agents in this city, if they can do it, you can do it. Haha



I like to move boulders, and believe me I have.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I feel like we've gone full circle on threads. I swear there was a thread or discussion (maybe earlier in here?) about the value a realtor provides and why one should, or shouldn't, use one.



I don't think so. The whole thread was started by that angry man in Asia who lives in a cupboard and thinks Killy is spoiled.

----------


## jwslam

> thinks Killy is spoiled.



He's not?

----------


## killramos

I’m comfortable with who I am.

----------


## max_boost

> If you have the knowledge and contacts, yes.



also have to lift and look like a Zaddy. Don’t forget that  :Pimpin':

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> I don't think so. The whole thread was started by that angry man in Asia who lives in a cupboard and thinks Killy is spoiled.



lol when was I angry? 

But as an actual update, I am considering buying a flat in Asia. I love dem shoe boxes on sale right now.

----------


## mr2mike

> If you have the patience, knowledge, and contacts, you can build a rocket and land on the moon!
> -89coupe, probably.



I mean look at Timothy McVeigh. He figured out what he needed from handbooks.

----------


## max_boost

> I mean look at Timothy McVeigh. He figured out what he needed from handbooks.



Lol Jesus man haha

----------


## gpomp

> In Calgary, the aggregate price of a home in the fourth quarter of 2023 is forecast to increase 1.5 per cent year-over-year to $612,451. During the same period, the median price of a single-family detached property is expected to rise 1.0 per cent to $701,142, while the median price of a condominium is forecast to increase 2.5 per cent to $239,543.
> 
> Price declines in Calgarys real estate market are unlikely next year. Unlike Canadas major urban centres, which saw steep increases during the pandemic boom followed by rapid declines over the last six months, the Calgary market has experienced less drastic swings, said Corinne Lyall, broker and owner, Royal LePage Benchmark. I expect we will continue to see moderate price growth in the entry-level market, particularly in the condominium segment, which remains very active and has recorded double-digit sales growth this year. This segment will lead Calgarys price growth in 2023.
> 
> Lyall noted that Calgary continues to see demand from out-of-province buyers, particularly first-time buyers from Ontario who are seeking affordable housing options in a major city setting. In addition, condominiums are popular among out-of-province investors. A lack of available inventory, especially in the single-family detached segment, remains a challenge for buyers and continues to put upward pressure on prices, particularly in the lower end of the market.
> 
> Buyer demand has remained consistent, and I anticipate Calgarys real estate market will continue to see a steady pace of activity. There are many buyers hovering on the sidelines, waiting for the right product to hit the market, said Lyall. I expect activity will remain strong throughout the winter, with a normal seasonal slowdown in December and January before picking back up in the spring.



Royal LePage 2023 Market Survey Forecast Table:rlp.ca/table_2023forecast

----------


## ExtraSlow

Realtor says it's a great time to buy!

----------


## SJW

> Realtor says it's a great time to buy!



Realtors are so great aren't they.

----------


## mr2mike

Calgary market unlikely to decline in 2023.
It'll be whenever the big mortgages come for renewal.

I'm no realtor but I bet people are starting to decide to sell in the over bought house category. Then it pumps demand on the middle price houses. Like a mini cycle within.

But then again, everyone overbuys on affordability in all categories so maybe I'm totally wrong and the $500k owners are moving down to a $350k house?

Thoughts? Great time to sell. And buy?

----------


## killramos

Yes

----------


## benyl

> Calgary market unlikely to decline in 2023.
> It'll be whenever the big mortgages come for renewal.
> 
> I'm no realtor but I bet people are starting to decide to sell in the over bought house category. Then it pumps demand on the middle price houses. Like a mini cycle within.
> 
> But then again, everyone overbuys on affordability in all categories so maybe I'm totally wrong and the $500k owners are moving down to a $350k house?
> 
> Thoughts? Great time to sell. And buy?



Always a good time to buy and sell. Realtor.ca

----------


## suntan

Not sure what you mean by over bought but if you're saying they're underwater selling that property is going to be nigh impossible.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Oh dang Ontario figured us out.

https://torontolife.com/city/i-moved...ck-to-toronto/

Yep Edmonton sucks
Yep you should have a job lined up before you come if you have no high-demand skills.
Yeah renting sucks, and relying on renters to pay your bills is risky. 

LOL, I don't feel sorry for this person at all. Zero research, zero effort.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The first useful thing she will do in her life is convince more Ontarians to stay the fuck out of here... Maybe.


Nice fart-stance too! Did she ask the reporter to take the pic in the middle of a prolonged fart so she could emphasize her disdain for Alberta?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Yep you should have a job lined up before you come if you have no high-demand skills.
> .



https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/416...ighlight=Black

Sometimes all we need is a point in the white direction

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Oh dang Ontario figured us out.
> 
> https://torontolife.com/city/i-moved...ck-to-toronto/
> 
> Yep Edmonton sucks
> Yep you should have a job lined up before you come if you have no high-demand skills.
> Yeah renting sucks, and relying on renters to pay your bills is risky. 
> 
> LOL, I don't feel sorry for this person at all. Zero research, zero effort.

----------


## bjstare

Who would've guessed the black Carrie Bradshaw would be a training manager for Little Caesars? Not me.

----------


## Tik-Tok

This is the best part




> My friends couldnt believe that I was leaving Toronto. Im a major extrovert who goes out three to five nights per week. I like music, noise and nightlife. I think Id do well in Sex and the City.....
> 
> I snagged a newly built 1,600-square-foot home with two master bedrooms and a large backyard, 30 minutes south of the city



She didn't even move to Edmonton, she moved to Leduc, lol.

Edit: The further I read the article, the more hilarious it is.

----------


## killramos

That article is gold. Thanks for posting

----------


## ercchry

I’ve never understood why people seek out media to broadcast their failures to the world

----------


## benyl

> I’ve never understood why people seek out media to broadcast their failures to the world



To "warn" people. What they don't realize is that they are just outing how stupid they are.

----------


## killramos

> Ive never understood why people seek out media to broadcast their failures to the world



Because its fucking hilarious.

CBC is basically a comedy routine these days and should be treated as such.

----------


## suntan

The days of Little Caesars managers buying a $1.5m house in Toronto are over.

----------


## killramos

Training manager. Let’s giving credit where credit is due

----------


## ExtraSlow

Must be a great job if you can quit it to leave town with no other job lined up.

----------


## suntan

> Training manager. Let’s giving credit where credit is due



"Put the pizza in the oven, don't forget to take it out!"

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> "Put the pizza in the oven, don't forget to take it out!"



But there are 7 alarm bells that will ring to tell the 14yo kid when to take it out, so "mgmt" isn't necessary.

----------


## ercchry

I can’t believe she couldn’t find anyone to lay pipe in Leduc

----------


## 94boosted

There's more to it than that I'm sure, they need to make sure they don't put more than 4 slices of peperoni on the pizza, shit costs money.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I like the michael jackson blanket in the background. 

but honestly, this broad has some real good pointers. Guess I'll head straight to the cactus club after I finish work today. See y'all there (except 89coupe, because he can only go out if we stay out until 2am).

Edit: Oh shit, she found out about our "no highheels on tuesday, workboots only" law. Hopefully Rachel Notley fixes that after the election.
Edit 2: Side question. How does her shirt stay on? It's hanging off both shoulders? I ask the real insightful questions.

----------


## suntan

> There's more to it than that I'm sure, they need to make sure they don't put more than 4 slices of peperoni on the pizza, shit costs money.



Four is one more than three and one less than five.

I fucking deserve that house in Toronto.

----------


## mr2mike

> Training manager. Let’s giving credit where credit is due



But also it goes on to say, "I have a leasing business, my credit score is higher than 800 and I make a six-figure salary. But some landlords weren’t keen to rent to me since I’m single and am responsible for three properties under my business, including the new one in Edmonton."

Seems like she's leveraged to the tits and doesn't say where these other leased properties are. I'd be weary too if I was a landlord, that she'd airbnb my place out for less than the rent and write an article on an eNews site about landlords gouging her.

----------


## ExtraSlow

wary.

----------


## 89coupe

If you have to check your credit score…

----------


## Buster

> If you have to check your credit score…



if you have to check your wife's credit score....

----------


## killramos



----------


## ExtraSlow

That's the opposite of a burn.

----------


## jutes

> There's more to it than that I'm sure, they need to make sure they don't put more than 4 slices of peperoni on the pizza, shit costs money.



Looks like she ate most of the pizzas.

Toronto to Leduc lol.

----------


## rage2

> That's the opposite of a burn.



No doubt. Team eat soft rice FTW.

----------


## Buster

> That's the opposite of a burn.



relying on your wife's wealth, while convenient, is not effective at elevating you in male status hierarchies which have been established over millennia.

----------


## killramos

Don’t you need a Porsche for that?

----------


## max_boost

> No doubt. Team eat soft rice FTW.



Ahaha I’m joining team soft rice too

----------


## ExtraSlow

> relying on your wife's wealth, while convenient, is not effective at elevating you in male status hierarchies which have been established over millennia.



Neither is arguing on the Internet, but yet here we are.

----------


## 89coupe

> relying on your wife's wealth, while convenient, is not effective at elevating you in male status hierarchies which have been established over millennia.



I totally agree.

1% status, keep it real.

----------


## max_boost

> relying on your wife's wealth, while convenient, is not effective at elevating you in male status hierarchies which have been established over millennia.



It’s good enough to impress the students and plebs tho but not the beyonders, lol beyonders tough crowd ahaha  :Big Grin: 

- - - Updated - - -




> I totally agree.
> 
> 1% status, keep it real.



What’s 1% status ?  :Pimpin':

----------


## 89coupe

> It’s good enough to impress the students and plebs tho but not the beyonders, lol beyonders tough crowd ahaha 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What’s 1% status ?



If you have to ask

----------


## max_boost

> If you have to ask



 :Frown:

----------


## Buster

> Neither is arguing on the Internet, but yet here we are.



Arguing on the internet is a clear manifestation of our natural instinct to establish (especially male) hierarchy.

- - - Updated - - -




> It’s good enough to impress the students and plebs tho but not the beyonders, lol beyonders tough crowd ahaha 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



I'm much less interested in the trappings of wealth than I am in how somebody got wealth in the first place. It's why people with old money, or inherited money are often boring as fuck.

----------


## max_boost

Lobsters

- - - Updated - - -




> Arguing on the internet is a clear manifestation of our natural instinct to establish (especially male) hierarchy.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm much less interested in the trappings of wealth than I am in how somebody got wealth in the first place. It's why people with old money, or inherited money are often boring as fuck.



Fair enough. The story is in the struggle. It’s a beautiful thing ahaha ppl who inherit money are generally softer, ye?

Wealth don’t last 3 generations etc? Anyhoo

----------


## Manhattan

Just here to point out the fanciest house ever built in the community of Marlborough

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...5719076728383/

Oops its Mayland Heights but still...

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Just here to point out the fanciest house ever built in the community of Marlborough
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...5719076728383/
> 
> Oops its Mayland Heights but still...



Saw this the other day, not sure what demographic is buying $1.3 milly houses in Mayland Heights.

----------


## max_boost

700k average yyc home price 2023 lol looks like I’m staying in my condo for a long time  :Cry:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love Maryland Heights. Great neighborhood.

----------


## suntan

> Saw this the other day, not sure what demographic is buying $1.3 milly houses in Mayland Heights.



People with mullets that use conditioner.

----------


## jwslam

> 700k average yyc home price 2023 lol looks like I’m staying in my condo for a long time



https://www.theglobeandmail.com/real...near-red-mile/
Got ad tracked to this "article".

----------


## suntan

No elevator fuck off.

----------


## flipstah

> Saw this the other day, not sure what demographic is buying $1.3 milly houses in Mayland Heights.






> I love Maryland Heights. Great neighborhood.



I found the target demographic

----------


## ExtraSlow

No joke, Mayland is one of the neighborhoods I would consider when I move. Not that specific house however, I don't find that appealing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*appalling

----------


## killramos

If I lived in Maryland heights I’d want my pool to be indoors too

----------


## suntan

> I found the target demographic



ES has the softest most shiniest mullet you will ever encounter.

----------


## mr2mike

That's a builder grade pool at best and everyone seeing that exhaust fan out back figures you're running a Peking House Ghost Kitchen.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> That's a builder grade pool at best and everyone seeing that exhaust fan out back figures you're running a Peking House Ghost Kitchen.



DM,HP
Doesn't matter, have pool.

----------


## arcticcat522

Edit...Can't read....

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Oops its Mayland Heights but still...



It's right down the street from the UFA gas station. That location will pay for itself.

----------


## killramos

Seems like a nice entry level home for a professional couple. What’s the big deal!”?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Calgary market unlikely to decline in 2023.
> It'll be whenever the big mortgages come for renewal.
> 
> I'm no realtor but I bet people are starting to decide to sell in the over bought house category. Then it pumps demand on the middle price houses. Like a mini cycle within.
> 
> But then again, everyone overbuys on affordability in all categories so maybe I'm totally wrong and the $500k owners are moving down to a $350k house?
> 
> Thoughts? Great time to sell. And buy?



Gotta agree that Calgary wont see much if any decline 2023. My crystal ball says the condo segment will finally see more action. And yeah in regards to overbuying, its gotta be happening all across the board. 





> This is the best part
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't even move to Edmonton, she moved to Leduc, lol.
> 
> Edit: The further I read the article, the more hilarious it is.



Ive actually never been into Leduc but id imagine it like Airdrie so yeah its going to suck huge if you're into nightlife lol

----------


## jutes

I didn’t know Leduc had neighbourhoods, I thought it was industrial and the airport.

----------


## ercchry

> I didn’t know Leduc had neighbourhoods, I thought it was industrial and the airport.



You spelled airways wrong

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You spelled airways wrong



Does that place still exist? People flying back from up north will drool at anything, wont they.

----------


## ercchry

You know… it might not, but it was always the running joke when I found myself in the area for “what is there to do here at night”  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can highly recommend the BP's bar. Not because it's good, but because it's the same as any other BP's bar anywhere and you can drink beer until it's time for sleep.

----------


## killramos

As long as you don’t try and get creative with their food choices BP’s food is adequate and their beer is always cold.

----------


## mr2mike

Maybe this has been complained about already, but why do realtor's post 50 pics of the area and 10 of the house?!
I have google and a car. Waste my mouse clicks!

----------


## suntan

It's for the Onterriblians.

----------


## jutes

If your realtor doesn’t use a drone, are they even good?

----------


## mr2mike

> It's for the Onterriblians.



Clearly not or there would be pics down Stephen Ave on a Friday night.

----------


## killramos

> Clearly not or there would be pics down Stephen Ave on a Friday night.



Got to have that cactus club

----------


## gmc72

> Maybe this has been complained about already, but why do realtor's post 50 pics of the area and 10 of the house?!
> I have google and a car. Waste my mouse clicks!



I think that usually means the house is shit and needs a rebuild.

At least that's what I assume.

----------


## suntan

Ontario doofuses can afford the renos.

----------


## R-Audi

As of today, I am officially no longer a residential landlord! Wahoo! 

Took it on the chin selling as the initial deal fell apart, but happy that its over. #bestassetclass

----------


## SJW

> As of today, I am officially no longer a residential landlord! Wahoo! 
> 
> Took it on the chin selling as the initial deal fell apart, but happy that its over. #bestassetclass



You're gonna enjoy not having that headache. Source: I did the same 2 years ago.

----------


## ercchry

…as he turns back to his day job managing commercial RE  :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

Leave landlording to the pros. Realtor's.

----------


## max_boost

Why pay someone else’s mortgage! Fk those landlords! Lol

----------


## Disoblige

> As of today, I am officially no longer a residential landlord! Wahoo! 
> 
> Took it on the chin selling as the initial deal fell apart, but happy that its over. #bestassetclass



O m g.

So jelly

----------


## ExtraSlow

> O m g.
> 
> So jelly



If you hire the right fiduciary you can join him.

----------


## jwslam

https://dailyhive.com/vancouver/twit...oman?auto=true

----------


## jutes

She's a strong, confident, large, black woman who don't need no man.

But does need a Cactus Club.

----------


## killramos

Yea that. And a man, or at least a steady stream of them.

----------


## suntan

She’s obviously a shill for Cactus Club.

----------


## jutes

Should’ve went to Saskatoon, has a CC and houses are similar. Stupid woman.

----------


## suntan

Imagine a life where going to Saskatoon is the right move.

----------


## msommers

The most perplexing place is St. Albert. Have no idea why the place is considered 'wealthy' or why anyone wants to be there specifically.

----------


## ExtraSlow

All wealth is relative.

----------


## mr2mike



----------


## you&me

For some reason, I have an interest in oddball high end listings. 

I really like this house and remember when it was initially for sale back in 2019. Possibly because it doesn't look straight out of Yellowstone, or the previous seller (no doubt a low level VP) didn't hire the right Realtor®, it languished on the market, then Covid hit and ultimately it sold after almost 2 years on the market for more than $1mm under the original ask at $3.6, according to Honestdoor. 

The buyer has made some questionable changes (all related to removing something of high value/quality and replacing it with something worse/cheaper) and the Realtor® is clearly on vacation and mailed this one in... Maybe the best ratio of home price to video quality listing video ever! The caged dog, "staging" furniture and moving box in the firepit all deserve supporting role awards in this masterpiece -

----------


## npham

I can't decide if the TV wall mounts or mattress on the floor is the chef's kiss for staging. There's a lot to like about the house (elevation, railing, pool, etc.) but you'd have to spend a truckload (G wagon) fixing all the weird design choices.

----------


## msommers

I mean if you're going to be spending that much money for a house in Bel-Aire, you're already going to redesign and change a bunch of shit before you move in anyways regardless of how good or bad it feels to the buyer. People spending that much, in that community, need to implement their own 50-pieces of flair before move-in.

Admittedly, the video is fine. But whoever let them shoot the property with the aforementioned shit lying around (and that poor friggin dog) should be fired instantly.

----------


## you&me

> I can't decide if the TV wall mounts or mattress on the floor is the chef's kiss for staging. There's a lot to like about the house (elevation, railing, pool, etc.) but you'd have to spend a truckload (G wagon) fixing all the weird design choices.



I meant to include a link to the previous listing in my last post... Much better. 

The situation reeks of an opportunistic buyer / current seller, thinking they stole it back in '21 and are looking for a quick ~$2mm profit. For good measure, it looks like they replaced about $40k worth of light fixtures and replaced them with something from homesense.

----------


## killramos

The original is actually quite nice

----------


## mr2mike

Another TO to Calgary write up.
https://www.avenuecalgary.com/city-l...-calgary-move/

Real estate agent befriended him. Then sold him a place. No way?! True love? Will it last? Does the guy drink pop in his condo?

----------


## suntan

So that's what 89coupe is doing at the clubhouse.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> So that's what 89coupe is doing at the clubbathhouse.



Not that the there's anything wrong with that.

----------


## mr2mike

Tough to show competing bids with the steam.

----------


## benyl

We took a bunch of light fixtures when we left our shanty in Aspen. But we replaced them before we put it on the market. Maybe the seller didn't include those fixtures.

We didn't include a bunch of stuff that was "fixed" on the wall, like a Tesla Wall Connector and all my garage cabinets.

----------


## prae

I'm low level management and I was gonna buy that shack but then I saw how they'd hung the TP rolls. ew gross.

----------


## TomcoPDR

So you’re worth 7.2 and can afford a $5 mil estate, but don’t want to lose that Malaysian cafe summer vibe feel with a mini split AC system in the living room. 

https://realtor.ca/real-estate/25149...alsharelisting

----------


## ercchry

> So you’re worth 7.2 and can afford a $5 mil estate, but don’t want to lose that Malaysian cafe summer vibe feel with a mini split AC system in the living room. 
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/25149...alsharelisting



Those things work well! One of the neighbours at the lake sells them (and I mean tries to sell them to everyone he visits). Great solution for rural properties

----------


## bjstare

Imagine spending $5mm to live in a barn near Okotoks.

----------


## you&me

> Imagine spending $5mm to live in a barn near Okotoks.



What other people choose to spend their money on is a never-ending perplexity. So is what some people expect other people to spend their money on. How someone arrived at that price, for that property is equally perplexing. 

There are two $5mm listings on this page. Neither are likely to sell for anywhere near their ask*, but I know where my money would go. 

*not a REALTOR®

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LoL who the fuck engineered that??!



That's going to continue supporting itself for hours and hours!!

----------


## suntan

An engineer engineered that.

----------


## jutes

I like how that covered patio table also has an umbrella.

----------


## killramos

Vultures haha

----------


## arcticcat522

> LoL who the fuck engineered that??!
> 
> 
> 
> That's going to continue supporting itself for hours and hours!!



I like that.....

----------


## Buster

you guys are mean.

----------


## mr2mike

> LoL who the fuck engineered that??!
> 
> 
> 
> That's going to continue supporting itself for hours and hours!!



Looked good on the ppt.

----------


## 89coupe

> you guys are mean.



Peasants like to throw stones

----------


## bjstare

> Peasants like to throw stones



Idk if this was supposed to be a joke, a burn, or simply a genuine statement…. But you managed to miss the mark on all fronts. A+  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

Can be neighbours if someone buys this lol

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-chinatown

----------


## vengie

Holy condo fees batman.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Those are hangaround fees.

----------


## msommers

> Holy condo fees batman.



You pay extra for dogs shiting in the elevator

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Maybe the 2 parking spots is a big chunk of that, but yeah. $950/month?!?

----------


## killramos

It says heat is included? That’s kindof big?

Plus, perpetual flood costs and stuff.

----------


## suntan

Lots of the downtown high rises have insane condo fees.

----------


## max_boost

But we can be neighbours and hangsies

----------


## Disoblige

That's actually not too bad. Double stall side by side parking and nearly 1100 sq ft. Haggle that down a bit and it wouldn't be bad for a young professional couple working DT.

----------


## TomcoPDR

How does the in crowd feel about the island bed?

https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24748...alsharelisting

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

> Can be neighbours if someone buys this lol
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/2...gary-chinatown



if you rent out the unit what is the ROI given the condo fees... 

I saw a really reasonably priced condo in Hawaii and thought it was a steal until I saw the near 2k (usd) condo fees. I recall seeing units in that building asking rent just a few dollars over the condo fees. What a disaster investment.

----------


## bjstare

> How does the in crowd feel about the island bed?
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24748...alsharelisting



The bed is neither here nor there, IMO. I can't get over the tiny concrete backyard rear living space.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> The bed is neither here nor there, IMO. I can't get over the tiny concrete backyard rear living space.



How do you utilize the void underneath the nightstands?

----------


## riander5

> Peasants like to throw stones



Imagine being mid 50's or w/e the hell coupe is and saying shit like this  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

> The bed is neither here nor there, IMO. I can't get over the tiny concrete backyard rear living space.



Who has the time to mow with a location and view like that? I’d be too busy contracting STIs in that hotel style bed with randoms found on 17th/mission to care  :ROFL!:

----------


## Pauly Boy

> Who has the time to mow with a location and view like that? I’d be too busy contracting STIs in that hotel style bed with randoms found on 17th/mission to care



Exactly. Need to have the bed face the window to survey your kingdom while fucking like a true alpha

----------


## jutes

$4m to live under the approach of YYC with no yard. What kind of young professional would buy that.

----------


## msommers

Young professionals have a household income of $350,000/yr+ unless they've royally fucked up or are lazy.

It is known.

----------


## vengie

The island bed is a perfect way to have a murderer sneak up on you while sleeping.

- - - Updated - - -




> Young professionals have a household income of $350,000/yr+ unless they've royally fucked up or are lazy.
> 
> It is known.



This only applies to new grads, otherwise they are underachievers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> this only applies to new wives, otherwise they are underachievers.



ftfy

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> But we can be neighbours and hangsies



Too many Beyonders living in that building already lol.

----------


## jwslam

> It says heat is included? Thats kindof big?
> 
> Plus, perpetual flood costs and stuff.



What building has fees that don't include heat??

----------


## flipstah

> How does the in crowd feel about the island bed?
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24748...alsharelisting



Cuckold seats are plush.

----------


## msommers

> What building has fees that don't include heat??



It happens but it's very rare. A condo we rented while in Edmonton had its own in-suite mechanical room with a furnace and hot water tank.

I think most modern condos have forced air finally. The hot water baseboards are an absolute nightmare -- it was crazy to see them even installed in some detached houses that we looked at!

----------


## Neil4Speed

> It happens but it's very rare. A condo we rented while in Edmonton had its own in-suite mechanical room with a furnace and hot water tank.
> 
> I think most modern condos have forced air finally. The hot water baseboards are an absolute nightmare -- it was crazy to see them even installed in some detached houses that we looked at!



What is the issue with Hot Water Heating? It's pretty rare here, but we had good experiences in our house growing up... dry's out the air less as well.

----------


## msommers

Neil my man, I could seriously go on a rant about it haha...

But the short version is this: in a condo building specifically, open windows and freezing pipes leading to flooding end up being huge, costly, headaches. Zone valves are a frequent pain in the butt as well.

As an aside, Caon had been raking us over the coals for years until I joined the condo board and asked for quote retrieval. Reggin ended up being a lot cheaper and despite Caon saying they'll match it, they burnt us pretty badly.

----------


## you&me

> Neil my man, I could seriously go on a rant about it haha...
> 
> But the short version is this: in a condo building specifically, open windows and freezing pipes leading to flooding end up being huge, costly, headaches. Zone valves are a frequent pain in the butt as well.
> 
> As an aside, Caon had been raking us over the coals for years until I joined the condo board and asked for quote retrieval. Reggin ended up being a lot cheaper and despite Caon saying they'll match it, they burnt us pretty badly.



This exact thing happened to me... The first place I lived in after moving away from was an apartment with a roommate. I bought my first house, so we were moving out. As you could imagine, there was an odour lingering in the apartment, and in hopes of getting our damage deposit back, we crack the windows, just to air the place out a little... as we fuck off to Edmonton to visit some friends at UofA for the weekend... In February... just as a cold snap hits... RIP to the damage deposit and RIP to everyone's shit on the floors beneath us.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> This exact thing happened to me... The first place I lived in after moving away from was an apartment with a roommate. I bought my first house, so we were moving out. As you could imagine, there was an odour lingering in the apartment, and in hopes of getting our damage deposit back, we crack the windows, just to air the place out a little... as we fuck off to Edmonton to visit some friends at UofA for the weekend... In February... just as a cold snap hits... RIP to the damage deposit and RIP to everyone's shit on the floors beneath us.



I had this happen to me, but I was the downstairs neighbour.

Insurance was a breeze but fuck my life did it suck. Hotel living for almost 2 months while they repaired the damages. I got new couches out of it.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Yesssss, south suburb inner city, with pool. This rare opportunity doesnt come often, since the last opportunity 5-6 months ago. Dont over look the 6-7 car garage for you tinkers out there for your stable of 2002 S550 and RR. Because keep the as-is theme alive. 

https://realtor.ca/real-estate/25165...alsharelisting

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ok, that's a legit good location IMO. Not way the fuck far from everything. Your nanny will have a long walk from the c-train station but that's her own faulty for being poor. She can walk the kids to the Trico for recreation and the library for learning, so you don't need to buy her a car. And you can tell the interior is trashed to shit, so you don't need to worry about keeping it clean or anything, and you know your kids will destroy it even more. Good value.

----------


## schurchill39

> Yesssss, south suburb inner city, with pool. This rare opportunity doesn’t come often, since the last opportunity 5-6 months ago. Don’t over look the 6-7 car garage for you tinkers out there for your stable of 2002 S550 and RR. Because keep the as-is theme alive. 
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/25165...alsharelisting



Love how detailed the description is and the plethora of pictures really add to understanding what you're getting with the property. Foreclosure?

----------


## prae

> Yesssss, south suburb inner city, with pool. This rare opportunity doesn’t come often, since the last opportunity 5-6 months ago. Don’t over look the 6-7 car garage for you tinkers out there for your stable of 2002 S550 and RR. Because keep the as-is theme alive. 
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/25165...alsharelisting



lol this fuckin' place again

----------


## riander5

> Yesssss, south suburb inner city, with pool. This rare opportunity doesn’t come often, since the last opportunity 5-6 months ago. Don’t over look the 6-7 car garage for you tinkers out there for your stable of 2002 S550 and RR. Because keep the as-is theme alive. 
> 
> https://realtor.ca/real-estate/25165...alsharelisting



This is sold AS IS! Therefore, we do not think you should have a good look at the inside, outside, or what you are buying in general.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Love how detailed the description is and the plethora of pictures really add to understanding what you're getting with the property. Foreclosure?



I believe just the delay in MLS system loading up photos to be fair. Check back by noon ish




> lol this fuckin' place again



Rare opportunity doesn’t come often

----------


## jutes

… I pulled up to the house about seven or eight
And I yelled to the cabbie, "Yo holmes, smell ya later"
I looked at my kingdom
I was finally there
To sit on my throne as the prince of Wilder-air.


Pretty close to that green. Drop a bucket in your back yard and practice your approach game.

----------


## max_boost

Willow park nice area. How’s the pricing of that house?

----------


## ercchry

> This is sold AS IS! Therefore, we do not think you should have a good look at the inside, outside, or what you are buying in general.



Yeah I don’t get this tactic either… like, you have to send the MLS to your lender for approval. Approval is based on income, credit, AND the fucking property

“Oh, look! A tear down! We loving financing undisclosed construction projects!”

----------


## 89coupe

> Yeah I don’t get this tactic either… like, you have to send the MLS to your lender for approval. Approval is based on income, credit, AND the fucking property
> 
> “Oh, look! A tear down! We loving financing undisclosed construction projects!”



90% of the time appraisers don’t even enter the home, just do drive by’s

Banks are fucking lazy

----------


## ercchry

> 90% of the time appraisers don’t even enter the home, just do drive by’s
> 
> Banks are fucking lazy



Cause they rely on the MLS and AVMs… but 100% of the time, this MLS would trigger an appraisal

Two fold… cause this is also over $1m and is not insurable, so that loan is sitting on their books

----------


## JfuckinC

that house has lots of potential. the owners must have defaulted and the bank took it? that sucks... 

What's it actually worth to you guys?

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Neil my man, I could seriously go on a rant about it haha...
> 
> But the short version is this: in a condo building specifically, open windows and freezing pipes leading to flooding end up being huge, costly, headaches. Zone valves are a frequent pain in the butt as well.
> 
> As an aside, Caon had been raking us over the coals for years until I joined the condo board and asked for quote retrieval. Reggin ended up being a lot cheaper and despite Caon saying they'll match it, they burnt us pretty badly.



Great points, didn't think about it in a shared accommodation situation. Thanks for taking the time to share.

----------


## ercchry

> that house has lots of potential. the owners must have defaulted and the bank took it? that sucks... 
> 
> What's it actually worth to you guys?



Well the last time it actually sold was 2011… so they’ve fail at this before. That coupled with the current lack of details means it could be gutted/full of water damage/mold… they’re asking essentially full value based on all data metrics (ie. honest door value) …honest door has my home valued for about $100k over market… so… land value 

Hard to figure that out, but what’s the future of the golf course? That street does have some $$$ homes on it, but vacant lots in more desirable locations are close to that price… so I’d say (based on what we know, not guessing at condition) …$800-900k?

----------


## JfuckinC

> Well the last time it actually sold was 2011… so they’ve fail at this before. That coupled with the current lack of details means it could be gutted/full of water damage/mold… they’re asking essentially full value based on all data metrics (ie. honest door value) …honest door has my home valued for about $100k over market… so… land value 
> 
> Hard to figure that out, but what’s the future of the golf course? That street does have some $$$ homes on it, but vacant lots in more desirable locations are close to that price… so I’d say (based on what we know, not guessing at condition) …$800-900k?



last time it was for sale it was normal listing tons of pictures.. definitely old but didn't look in bad condition!

----------


## ercchry

> last time it was for sale it was normal listing tons of pictures.. definitely old but didn't look in bad condition!



Yeah, could be a failed flip for all we know… missed one too many private money payments and they’re calling the loan

…do keep in mind I deal solely with the less than ideal mtg candidates so my views are rather jaded  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> Well the last time it actually sold was 2011… so they’ve fail at this before. That coupled with the current lack of details means it could be gutted/full of water damage/mold… they’re asking essentially full value based on all data metrics (ie. honest door value) …honest door has my home valued for about $100k over market… so… land value 
> 
> Hard to figure that out, but what’s the future of the golf course? That street does have some $$$ homes on it, but vacant lots in more desirable locations are close to that price… so I’d say (based on what we know, not guessing at condition) …$800-900k?



It'll be interesting to see if/what it sells for. Fwiw, it's highly unlikely that golf course is going anywhere. It's not exactly a municipal/public goat track.

----------


## ercchry

> It'll be interesting to see if/what it sells for. Fwiw, it's highly unlikely that golf course is going anywhere. It's not exactly a municipal/public goat track.



Yeah I just don’t trust them, sounds like golf is starting to get more popular again though, so that might help? That’s some prime land to develop if Calgary price start to rocket

----------


## flipstah

> Yeah I just dont trust them, sounds like golf is starting to get more popular again though, so that might help? Thats some prime land to develop if Calgary price start to rocket



Isn't that what happened to Harvest Hills golf course? People bought houses overlooking the golf course, and a highway, then all of a sudden townhouses lol.

----------


## bjstare

> Isn't that what happened to Harvest Hills golf course? People bought houses overlooking the golf course, and a highway, then all of a sudden townhouses lol.



That kind of thing is much more likely to happen at public/municipal courses. Private courses rarely close/sell out. In fact, I'd be surprised if that has ever happened to a private course in the Calgary area (I'd be happy to be proven wrong if someone has an example)

----------


## killramos

I’m a bit shocked bearspaw hasn’t been made into condos tbh

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I’m a bit shocked bearspaw hasn’t been made into condos tbh



There will be townhomes in Bearspaw in our lifetimes without a single doubt. Probably before you reach retirement age.

----------


## bjstare

> I’m a bit shocked bearspaw hasn’t been made into condos tbh



Yeah that's a good example to support my point - There's a long road (likely measured in decades) for a golf course to go from Private Club -> Condos. Not to mention Bearspaw was not in the same league as Willow Park to begin with. More prestigious course = members with deeper pockets to keep it afloat.

----------


## ercchry

> Yeah that's a good example to support my point - There's a long road (likely measured in decades) for a golf course to go from Private Club -> Condos. Not to mention Bearspaw was not in the same league as Willow Park to begin with. More prestigious course = members with deeper pockets to keep it afloat.



Yeah I would feel comfortable dropping 7 figures on land to build in bel-aire, I do t think the Calgary country club is going anywhere… the members have way too much pull to make sure those land use changes don’t go anywhere, but can’t say I trust the rest to stay put.

I would agree though that it’s not happening tomorrow… but it will probably happen eventually, then you’ll end up being like the Oakridge residents bitching about the ring road  :ROFL!:

----------


## Hallowed_point

Serious question: is there a more dishonest profession that realtors? (speaking generally.)

Some of the bs my realtor spews is just comical. Market's hot, go to list condo and he low balls my list price so "it'll sell fast." I found the condo I bought, not even sure why I wasted money on a commission. No I don't need calendars with your face or Christmas cards with your families faces. 

I feel like I can trust a house of cars sales bro more to not screw me.

----------


## TomcoPDR

How many floor plans do you need to see before making an informed decision?




https://realtor.ca/real-estate/25169...alsharelisting

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Serious question: is there a more dishonest profession that realtors? (speaking generally.)
> 
> Some of the bs my realtor spews is just comical. Market's hot, go to list condo and he low balls my list price so "it'll sell fast." I found the condo I bought, not even sure why I wasted money on a commission. No I don't need calendars with your face or Christmas cards with your families faces. 
> 
> I feel like I can trust a house of cars sales bro more to not screw me.



*Chiropractors have entered the chat.

But that doesn't mean it's not a dishonest industry.

----------


## 89coupe

> Serious question: is there a more dishonest profession that realtors? (speaking generally.)
> 
> Some of the bs my realtor spews is just comical. Market's hot, go to list condo and he low balls my list price so "it'll sell fast." I found the condo I bought, not even sure why I wasted money on a commission. No I don't need calendars with your face or Christmas cards with your families faces. 
> 
> I feel like I can trust a house of cars sales bro more to not screw me.



Totally,

Sell your own place, save yourself the misery and money.

----------


## mr2mike

> *Chiropractors have entered the chat.
> 
> But that doesn't mean it's not a dishonest industry.



Chiropractic for infants and toddlers. Wtf...

----------


## killramos

I get chiropractics in the states, I mean real medical care is expensive there so it’s easy to justify the delusion based on being cut rate.

In Canada where we are already fleeced to pay for medical care? It’s next level stupid.

----------


## Buster

> Chiropractic for infants and toddlers. Wtf...



Just as bad as chiropractors for adults.

----------


## BavarianBeast

[GIF] https://tenor.com/bbq37.gif[/GIF]

Yeah I dunno what I’m doing

----------


## Xtrema

> In Canada where we are already fleeced to pay for medical care? Its next level stupid.



Doesn't most company health plans cover them anyway? And most people go because it's covered by work?

----------


## killramos

That’s a whole separate kettle of stupid I won’t get into

----------


## suntan

I always wondered how they conned their way into that.

----------


## Darkane

> Serious question: is there a more dishonest profession that realtors? (speaking generally.)
> 
> Some of the bs my realtor spews is just comical. Market's hot, go to list condo and he low balls my list price so "it'll sell fast." I found the condo I bought, not even sure why I wasted money on a commission. No I don't need calendars with your face or Christmas cards with your families faces. 
> 
> I feel like I can trust a house of cars sales bro more to not screw me.



A sale is one thing, but it sounds like you paid your realtor for a purchase?

This isnt correct. Did they charge you??!

----------


## riander5

> *Chiropractors have entered the chat.
> 
> But that doesn't mean it's not a dishonest industry.



We had some neck issues with our kids from birth. We had a great family chiropractor who helped loosen them up over the weeks and provided us stretches at home. They went from not being able to turn their heads one way at all to completely even on both sides.

Everyone's always quick to throw the baby out with the bathwater (pun intended)

It's not like they grab your kids head and start reefing on it then cracking the shit out of their backs

- - - Updated - - -




> Chiropractic for infants and toddlers. Wtf...



See above

- - - Updated - - -




> Just as bad as chiropractors for adults.



You too

----------


## suntan

First kid had a kinked neck, we went to a physiotherapist. Covered by regular health care.

----------


## riander5

> First kid had a kinked neck, we went to a physiotherapist.



Thats a good option as well. If you find a good Chiro / Physio, they are usually almost interchangeable from my experiences

For example the ones I use both do:
1 - Active release / Intense manual therapy
2 - Dry needling
3 - Dry needling with those little electrodes on there to really f you up
4 - Cupping if you want it even though it doesn't do much

----------


## suntan

I'd rather not have any chance about hearing about subluxations.

----------


## killramos

Did you try sugar pills?

----------


## Buster

> Thats a good option as well. If you find a good Chiro / Physio, they are usually almost interchangeable from my experiences
> 
> For example the ones I use both do:
> 1 - Active release / Intense manual therapy
> 2 - Dry needling
> 3 - Dry needling with those little electrodes on there to really f you up
> 4 - Cupping if you want it even though it doesn't do much



there is no reason to go to a chiro over a physio...and many reasons not to.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> A sale is one thing, but it sounds like you paid your realtor for a purchase?
> 
> This isn’t correct. Did they charge you??!



 No, I didn't pay commission for the purchase. I meant if I were to sell. Was typing on a phone. 

I should've specified: when I bought my condo I was the one who found it. The units he suggested just straight up sucked. Zero effort type agent, all about volume I guess.

Anyone want a realtor calendar/Christmas card lifetime subscription?

----------


## suntan

What if the realtor gave free chiro adjustments?

----------


## schurchill39

> No, I didn't pay commission for the purchase. I meant if I were to sell. Was typing on a phone. 
> 
> I should've specified: when I bought my condo I was the one who found it. The units he suggested just straight up sucked. Zero effort type agent, all about volume I guess.
> 
> Anyone want a realtor calendar/Christmas card lifetime subscription?



In this type of situation has anyone been successful in getting a discount of the "buyer's commision" portion on the purchase price? If you do your own leg work, I don't see why someone would collect a commission check for what you did.

----------


## killramos

There is nothing stopping you from making whatever offer to purchase a home you want to.

Ultimately the seller pays the commission so it really has nothing to do with the buyer.

Good luck getting let in fora viewing though.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
> 4 - Cupping if you want it even though it doesn't do much



Cupping, eh?

----------


## riander5

> there is no reason to go to a chiro over a physio...and many reasons not to.



Used up all my physio benefits

Have remaining Chiro benefits.

Receive same treatment from both

Chiro visit costs 75-80, physio costs 110-120

- - - Updated - - -




> Did you try sugar pills?



Was this to me?

- - - Updated - - -




> Cupping, eh?



 :Devil:

----------


## killramos

Dunno. Is anyone else advocating for quackery?

----------


## riander5

> Dunno. Is anyone else advocating for quackery?



You clearly have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.

What part of what I said is quackery?

Chiro's and Physio have alot of overlap in their practice. Just because you think joint cracking is quackery doesn't mean all the other methods they employ are useless. Stop being a buffoon.

----------


## Buster

It really depends on the chiro. That stupid profession has more internal backbiting and cat-fighting than almost any other. Basically, some want to be woo woo quacks, and others want to be viewed as builder grade physios.

----------


## killramos

Chiropractic treatment is well established quackery rooted in absolute nonsense.

You know that right?

----------


## Xtrema

> there is no reason to go to a chiro over a physio...and many reasons not to.



This.

----------


## 89coupe

I thought this was a real estate thread? 

Same people derailing threads all the time lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

While we are discussing Chiro, I feel it's important to point out that in the USA the educational requirements are significantly lower than Canada. Or that's what I've been told. Hard to quantify with the two minutes of googling I put in.

----------


## Buster

> While we are discussing Chiro, I feel it's important to point out that in the USA the educational requirements are significantly lower than Canada. Or that's what I've been told. Hard to quantify with the two minutes of googling I put in.



I'm pretty sure Chiros are basically private organizations, so the "educational requirements" are more like Andrew Tate's Hustler University.

- - - Updated - - -




> I thought this was a real estate thread? 
> 
> Same people derailing threads all the time lol



Chiros and Realtor have a great deal in common, so there's that?

----------


## max_boost

Well has anyone successfully sold their home without a realtor?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Well has anyone successfully sold their home without a realtor?



The previous owner of my house did.

----------


## vengie

Professional sports teams employ chiropractors to ensure their multi million dollar investments (athletes) stay in peak shape. 

If there was nothing to chiropractic treatment why would they bother employing them?

----------


## killramos

> Professional sports teams employ chiropractors to ensure their multi million dollar investments (athletes) stay in peak shape. 
> 
> If there was nothing to chiropractic treatment why would they bother employing them?



Kickbacks so people like you spout this statistic to give their profession credibility?  :ROFL!:

----------


## sabad66

> In this type of situation has anyone been successful in getting a discount of the "buyer's commision" portion on the purchase price? If you do your own leg work, I don't see why someone would collect a commission check for what you did.



My realtor gave me $1000 cash back when I bought my house. Small part of the ~$9k he made for barely doing anything (I found the place and he just booked a few showing appts then wrote the offer and paperwork for closing).

----------


## vengie

> Kickbacks so people like you spout this statistic to give their profession credibility?



You're probably right.

----------


## Buster

> Professional sports teams employ chiropractors to ensure their multi million dollar investments (athletes) stay in peak shape. 
> 
> If there was nothing to chiropractic treatment why would they bother employing them?



Professional sports teams do this because it's an easy way to keep uneducated athletes happy. They'd buy them woo crystals too if they wanted.

----------


## max_boost

> My realtor gave me $1000 cash back when I bought my house. Small part of the ~$9k he made for barely doing anything (I found the place and he just booked a few showing appts then wrote the offer and paperwork for closing).



Yes I was like that too when I bought my house and then my condo. I only looked at 5 or so properties each time and then said I like this one, let’s write up an offer.  :Big Grin:  

Rest of the process was home inspection, banks, lawyers, but realtors pay a lot of fees for their professions so idk it is what it is!

----------


## max_boost

I should also add a few years back I tried to sell my condo and couldnt get the price I wanted. My realtor put in the work to try to sell it but market wasnt good and I didnt want to drop the price. So In that case I did feel bad and wanted to give him some money for his troubles but he refused it. Having said that I do plan to use him again if that time comes around to buy or sell again.

----------


## arcticcat522

> If you do your own leg work, I don't see why someone would collect a commission check for what you did.



Have you met a realtor before?

----------


## msommers

Do it yourself then (in an ecosystem monopolized to not do it yourself).

----------


## ExtraSlow

I always thought it was strange to think that "one side pays the realtor fees so the other side shouldn't care.

In a contract between two parties, when a third party extracts tangible financial amount, it's hard to imagine that not having some tangible impact on the remaining value for both initial parties.

----------


## killramos

> I always thought it was strange to think that "one side pays the realtor fees so the other side shouldn't care.
> 
> In a contract between two parties, when a third party extracts tangible financial amount, it's hard to imagine that not having some tangible impact on the remaining value for both initial parties.



The problem comes in when one party has signed an agency agreement to pay their agent a commission in the event of a sale.

The seller isn’t at liberty to just not pay that because the buyer doesn’t have an agent.

I think it’s technically the selling realtor who shares their commission with the buyers realtor.

Out of curiousity. Do any of you read any of the shit you sign?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Sellers agent pays the buyers agent. There not being a buying agent doesn't change the commission due to the selling agent.

----------


## phreezee

> Well has anyone successfully sold their home without a realtor?



Sold my last house on ComFree and sold it within a few weeks. 
What I learned was:
1) Open Houses are a waste of time and you just get noisy neighbors.
2) There's really no recourse for dumb asses who back out.

----------


## riander5

> It really depends on the chiro. That stupid profession has more internal backbiting and cat-fighting than almost any other. Basically, some want to be woo woo quacks, and others want to be viewed as builder grade physios.



Exactly what I'm saying. Why waste your health money and not find one aligned with what you want?

For the record, I f'd my back up deadlifting once and actually had some serious pain relief from a back adjustment. But people going in for weekly cracks arent going to be getting the relief they are searching for. and chiro's are more than willing to take their money.

But let's be honest, that's not a chiro specific problem. Tons of industries are predicated on repeat customers regardless of results.

You just gotta use your noggin a bit is all.

----------


## riander5

> Chiropractic treatment is well established quackery rooted in absolute nonsense.
> 
> You know that right?



No, I honestly don't believe that. You probably view naturopathy, osteopathy, and anything not rooted heavily in western science as all completely useless services as well.

Used at the right time and place, I've found value from all of them, as have many others regardless of your black and white view on things.

- - - Updated - - -

Just to make a topical post.

I bought a house recently. Sign on front lawn said 'contact for early showing' as it wasn't listed. I of course could not see without my own realtor representation.

Chiro > realty

----------


## gpomp

I find very little difference between the treatment I receive from chiro and physio. 

Tell me you've never been to chiropractor without telling me you've never been to a chiropractor...

----------


## killramos

I’ve never been to a psychic either if that’s helpful

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I find very little difference between the treatment I receive from chiro and physio.



A physiotherapist doesn't claim to be a doctor. You are correct though there isn't much difference, so why are they a different profession?

----------


## bjstare

> No, I honestly don't believe that. You probably view naturopathy, osteopathy, and anything not rooted heavily in western science as all completely useless services as well.
> 
> Used at the right time and place, I've found value from all of them, as have many others regardless of your black and white view on things.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Just to make a topical post.
> 
> I bought a house recently. Sign on front lawn said 'contact for early showing' as it wasn't listed. I of course could not see without my own realtor representation.
> ...



It's not accurate to group osteopaths in this category. They're actually doctors. It is heavily rooted in "Western Science" They go to medical school, have to participate in board exams, etc. (at least in the USA - not sure about here). Source - I know an osteopathic doctor.

----------


## Buster

> I find very little difference between the treatment I receive from chiro and physio. 
> 
> Tell me you've never been to chiropractor without telling me you've never been to a chiropractor...



I've never eaten beyond "meat" either.

----------


## vengie

> I've never eaten beyond "meat" either.



Lies.
#artroomdiaries

- - - Updated - - -




> It's not accurate to group osteopaths in this category. They're actually doctors. It is heavily rooted in "Western Science" They go to medical school, have to participate in board exams, etc. (at least in the USA - not sure about here). Source - I know an osteopathic doctor.



Of note, Chiropractors also have to participate in board exams.

----------


## bjstare

> Of note, Chiropractors also have to participate in board exams.



I did not know that.

Sounds like my American osteopath anecdote doesn't apply to Canada. The ones in the USA actually go to medical school. Seems like maybe they don't in Canada?

TIL Canadian osteopaths may be quacks. American ones: less likely to be quacks.

----------


## Pauly Boy

> I've never eaten beyond "meat" either.



That's not what Killramos told me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Buster

> Lies.
> #artroomdiaries
> 
> - - - Updated - - -






> That's not what Killramos told me



Do your worst, Beyond!

----------


## max_boost

> I’ve never been to a psychic either if that’s helpful



Do you pray

----------


## killramos

> Do you pray



That would be Nyet, though should have similar efficacy to chiropractics.

----------


## dirtsniffer

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...sale-1.6710868

Best asset class

----------


## killramos

How do these people think they will get away with crap like that?

It’s like pulling teeth to get proceeds from a sale when you actually own the damn house.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's good that there's a fiduciary handling these serious matters.

----------


## max_boost

There will always be a few bad apples

----------


## Buster

Maybe they aren't scammers, but just people that really like realtors?

----------


## Tik-Tok

This definitely seems like the easiest way to steal a MM or two.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Maybe they aren't scammers, but just people that really like realtors?



I mean I love the lifetime free calendars with my smiling realtors face and Christmas cards as much as the next guy, but that may be a bit of a stretch.

----------


## suntan

Scam should work even better for us slant eyes since we all look alike. BRB selling rage2's house.

----------


## ercchry

The lawyers are pretty bad too…

-registering 2nd mtg days after funding a maxed out 1st
-not disclosing conflict of interest to client w/private lenders
-virtual signing, no physical ID check, digital signatures
-undertakings that sidestep concerns with closing that they never follow up on

…just to name a few
-releasing holdbacks at time of funding

----------


## suntan

Which lawyers, they will make my scamming much easier.

----------


## dirtsniffer

so who's ultimately liable for this?

----------


## suntan

The current homeowners.

----------


## Buster

> so who's ultimately liable for this?



probably the lawyer's insurance policy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not the realtor, that's for sure!

----------


## Buster

> Not the realtor, that's for sure!



"sue us? But we're not a fiduciary"

----------


## suntan

They're a quantum fiduciary.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Schrodingers fiduciary

----------


## Hallowed_point

If you can find a realtor legally responsible for anything, I'll gift you a $25 pizza pizza gift card off my fridge. 

Teflon Don type energy them realtors.

----------


## you&me

> If you can find a realtor legally responsible for anything, I'll gift you a $25 pizza pizza gift card off my fridge. 
> 
> Teflon Don type energy them realtors.



Is that what that is? It certainly isn't BD energy...

----------


## mr2mike

> Scam should work even better for us slant eyes since we all look alike. BRB selling rage2's house.



Print off his old Driver's License, update the expiry... Half way there.

----------

